# *~ThE OfficiaL ApriL TestinG ThreaD!~* ~ 305 Test Takers & 60 BFP!!



## Guppy051708

*305 Testers ~ 60  ~ 7   R.I.P.*


^ that includes my slutty kitchen sink :rofl:


https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/CommentCrazyGirl/Icons%20Avatars/springicons.jpg​
 :hi:Hi girls!!!!!!
https://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh214/bunjack/LC/babydust.gif

I am excited to be running the April Testing Thread!!! It is my hope that this WILL BE the most lucky testing month- EVER! So give me your test dates and if you are hoping for a girl or boy (or either ;)) I will make this page pretty and keep it up to date once i get some names! Best of luck girls!!!!
​​

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b32/jdmekme/Extra/baby_dust.gif​
*BesT of LucK to all 305 TesterS!!!!!! *

:bfp::dishes:Guppy051708_KitchenSink_:dishes::bfp:
:witch::yellow:blessedmom2be:witch:
:yellow:FertilMertile
:yellow:wantingagirl
:yellow:Lollipopxxx
:witch::yellow:Ellemarley:witch:
:yellow:fireimp
:witch::yellow:frustrated11:witch:
:yellow:OmiOmen
:bfp::yellow:deeh:bfp:

April 1st

:blue:ILoveMySeaBee
:yellow:matchings0cks
:angel::bfp::yellow:JulianasMommy:bfp::angel:
:witch::pink:MissCherry:witch:
:bfp::yellow:want2bmum11:bfp:
:yellow:annmc30
:witch::yellow:MrsG2010:witch:
:witch::yellow:Rivetkitten:witch:
:bfp::yellow:whitglass:bfp:
:bfp::yellow:Hopefulgirlie:bfp:
:yellow:KirinM
:pink:sweetladyluck
:yellow:Arimas
:witch::pink:omgamandaa:witch:
:witch::yellow:wonderstars:witch:
:witch::yellow:Jess137:witch:
:witch::yellow:Touch the Sky:witch:
:witch::yellow:noni:witch:
:bfp::yellow:xxxjessxxx:bfp:
:yellow:hayleyh26
:angel::bfp::yellow:Mommy2be20:bfp::angel:
:witch::yellow:bettinaboop:witch:
:witch::yellow:MABEL2011:witch:
:yellow:Hopin&Prayin
:bfp::pink::blue:MrsBurton09:bfp:
:yellow:BellyHopeful
:yellow:Sanona2
:yellow:Dulcefresh
:yellow:31andTrying
:bfp::yellow:Tibtibs:bfp:

April 2nd

:witch::yellow:babygirl89:witch:
:yellow:arpeters
:bfp::yellow:merakola:bfp:
:witch::yellow:stxcamh:witch:
:witch::yellow:CJSG1977:witch:
:witch::yellow:amyc2324:witch:
:bfp::yellow:Kirstiedenman:bfp:

April 3rd

:blue:Jem123
:pink:nic4549
:witch::yellow:jemj:witch:


April 4th

:yellow:Jetset
:pink:Amberg1
:yellow:AmbearRN
:witch::blue:minidancer:witch:
:yellow:mariesmith
:pink:DonnaH
:pink:babydeabreu
:bfp::yellow:hoptingfor3:bfp:
:witch::yellow:AllIwant4Xmas:witch:
:bfp::yellow:rocketb:bfp:
:yellow:Blondie2005
:witch::yellow:Conina:witch:
:witch::yellow:pinksandy3:witch:
:witch::yellow:MissCherry15:witch:
:yellow:elleblue
:witch::yellow::yellow:Nolly:witch:
:yellow:Keikei
:witch::pink:missin_a_girl:witch:
:witch::yellow:taanya:witch:
:bfp::yellow:mich1:bfp:

April 5th

:bfp::yellow:DinnerLady74:bfp:
:blue:mama d
:witch::yellow:deafgal01:witch:
:yellow:Feb4th2011
:pink:mrscasale
:bfp::yellow:Poppykins_88:bfp:
:witch::blue:MarcsMrs:witch:
:yellow:hopingforpink
:bfp::yellow:brooke28:bfp:
:witch::pink:Mrs_C_Taylor:witch:
:bfp::yellow:Chiquitita:bfp:

April 6th

:witch::yellow:GettingBroody:witch:
:yellow:Equal
:yellow:Kendrae
:yellow:lesbianlove
:witch::yellow:Kiki0522:witch:
:yellow:CateFace
:witch::yellow:FngrsCrossed:witch:
:witch::yellow:Josefin:witch:
:bfp::yellow:mdspop:bfp:
:bfp::yellow:ariesmandy:bfp:
:witch::yellow:shanaynay1:witch:
:blue:embryo
:yellow:honeysuede
:bfp::pink:1starrynight:bfp:

April 7th

:bfp::yellow:GilmoreGirl:bfp:
:witch::yellow:helensamantha:witch:
:yellow:Sarah17
:yellow:SaphiraGold
:yellow:JellybeanSara
:yellow:newgirl79
:witch::yellow:jimmyntine:witch:
:yellow:nikileigh

April 8th

:yellow:Sparklegirl
:witch::blue:workingttc:witch:
:witch::yellow:riggins1017:witch:
:bfp::yellow:sarina53172:bfp:
:yellow:Equal
:witch::yellow:Hopefulmom2b:witch:
:yellow:AlohaJen
:yellow:jesterface
:yellow:ohyesbaby
:witch::yellow:hayley_m:witch:
:yellow:sarah1726
:yellow:stickyjl
:witch::yellow:ollysmom73:witch:
:witch::yellow:givemebaby11:witch:
:witch::yellow:CupcakeMommy:witch:
:yellow:shrussel
:yellow::Hopefulgrace

April 9th

:witch::pink: Guppy051708:witch:
:yellow:Pinky12
:yellow:Lily7
:witch::yellow:Euronova:witch:
:bfp::pink:HAKing:bfp:
:witch::yellow:lglick:witch:
:yellow:Aussiemum81
:pink:Want2bMum
:witch::yellow:Elhaym:witch:
:witch::pink:RubyRainbows:witch:
:bfp::yellow:lovingmom2:bfp:
:witch::yellow:Juzzabelle:witch:
:witch::yellow:jfor3:witch:
:witch::yellow:asibling4gi04:witch:
:witch::yellow:katestar53:witch:
:yellow:adicole
:yellow:beatrix
:bfp::yellow:heidi1130:bfp:
:witch::yellow:Beccagal:witch:
:yellow:map339
:yellow:Lings
:witch::yellow:fragglerock:witch:
:witch::pink:hoping4XX:witch:

April 10th

:bfp::yellow:Sparkle24:bfp:
:yellow:MoBaby
:witch::yellow:Luxy:witch:
:witch::yellow:Bella2223:witch:
:yellow:vstrizh
:yellow:Saresy
:yellow:jmla04

April 11th

:yellow:peaberry
:witch::yellow:mrs s 08:witch:
:bfp::yellow:amielh:bfp:
:angel::bfp::blue::blue:Ruskiegirl:bfp::angel:
:witch::yellow:wildeone:witch:
:yellow:cranberry987
:bfp::yellow:mommyx1:bfp:
:pink:Kelly425
:yellow:cinnamum
:bfp::pink:KatieTizzle:bfp:
:yellow:HayleyJJ
:yellow:Sparkle24
:pink:carine
:witch::yellow:ao30:witch:
:bfp::blue:mummydeb:bfp:
:witch::yellow:CanAmFam:witch:
:witch::yellow:wanttobeamum:witch:
:angel::bfp::blue:Tink1659:bfp::angel:

April 12th

:yellow:ButterflyK
:witch::pink:gardenofedens:witch:
:witch::yellow:Rachael1981:witch:
:yellow:2011hopes
:witch::yellow:DarkLisHa:witch:
:witch::yellow:happyshopper:witch:
:yellow:kezz_howland
:witch::yellow:mzswizz:witch:
:yellow:Clucky
:witch::yellow:mrsd1606:witch:
:witch::yellow:angel11:witch:

April 13th

:witch::yellow:babyhopes2011:witch:
:witch::yellow:schoolteacher:witch:
:yellow:lintu
:yellow:bumpyboo
:witch::yellow:Deputyswife:witch:
:yellow:USAFwifey
:witch::yellow:victorial8:witch:
:angel::bfp::yellow:daydreaming22:bfp::angel:
:yellow:nnaycats
:bfp::yellow:mimey2436:bfp:
:bfp::yellow:Kristeeny1:bfp:
:bfp::yellow:Melissa_M:bfp:
:yellow:kyes

April 14th

:yellow:jehovahisgood
:witch::yellow:5-a-side:witch:
:bfp::yellow:Cherrylicious:bfp:
:yellow::yellow:StarKatie
:yellow:ERConnell
:witch::yellow:Camlet:witch:
:witch::yellow:jess214:witch:
:pink::blue:Kita
:yellow:Bumblebee117
:yellow:mommy2be1003
:bfp::yellow:ScarlettsMama:bfp:

April 15th

:yellow:Hodge-Podge
:witch::yellow:x Emily xx:witch:
:yellow:anniexfares
:yellow:Hazelnut
:bfp::pink:pink_phoenix:bfp:
:pink:mindyb85
:yellow:frustrated11
:witch::pink:ebelle:witch:
:witch::yellow:HappyBunnyAB:witch:
:witch::yellow:avanemo:witch:

April 16th

:bfp::yellow:Ladybird77:bfp:
:pink:maisie78
:blue:impatientmumm
:yellow:LeeC
:blue:MrsGrimes
:yellow:Jokerette
:yellow:Tatty Mae
:bfp::blue:ljo1984:bfp:
:bfp::yellow:Becyboo__x:bfp:

April 17th

:yellow:JJK
:yellow:Mrs HM
:yellow:Trying4baby1_
:witch::yellow:By the Grace:witch:
:yellow:harri
:yellow:1dayyumymummy
:bfp::yellow:Celesse:bfp:
:bfp::blue:Strawberrie:bfp:
:bfp::yellow:NYColoradoan:bfp:
:yellow:Hanskiz
:yellow:rt1397

April 18th

:witch::yellow:Samstah33:witch:
:witch::yellow:Kelly9:witch:
:yellow:Hels_Bells
:blue:peanutbear
:yellow:navywag
:yellow:hopen4BFP
:bfp::pink:MissKittyK:bfp:

April 19th

:witch::yellow:littlemonster:witch:
:witch::pink:HopefulMadre:witch:
:bfp::yellow:hunnibunny201:bfp:
:yellow:ange30
:yellow:MrsGreen
:bfp::yellow:tracy546:bfp:
:witch::pink::pink:secsimahmah:witch:
:witch::yellow:Louise N:witch:
:yellow:salimar
:yellow:LilMissCheer

April 20th

:witch::yellow:Lisa92881:witch:
:bfp::blue:cajunbabe:bfp:
:witch::yellow:KendraNoell:witch:

April 21st

:yellow:Kelly9
:witch::blue:Ready2BMommie:witch:
:angel::bfp::yellow:NC_Sarah:bfp::angel:
:yellow:bounceyboo

April 22nd

:bfp::yellow:PugLuvAh:bfp:
:witch::yellow:skeet9924:witch:
:bfp::yellow:miss88:bfp:
:blue:JustK
:witch::yellow:Esdee:witch:
:yellow:michelleclare
:witch::yellow:kasigirl:witch:
:bfp::yellow:happythought:bfp:
:witch::yellow:malibulover:witch:
:yellow:Deethehippy
:bfp::yellow:XxSamBxX:bfp:

April 23rd

:yellow:kaitrose
:witch::pink:MissCherry:witch:
:yellow:Belliecita

April 24th

:pink: opera_lady24
:pink::blue:Ginnie
:witch::yellow:BeesBella:witch:
:witch::pink:GTTC49:witch:

April 25th

:bfp::yellow:NDH:bfp:
:yellow:DancingDiva
:yellow:misslissa
:witch::yellow:Tasha16:witch:
:yellow:donnaflashman

April 26th

:bfp::yellow:PJ32:bfp:
:yellow:AverysMommy
:yellow:jen020185

April 27th

:witch::yellow:ArmyWife91210:witch:
:witch::yellow:wonderstars:witch:
:yellow:Belluan
:witch::pink:RedStar57:witch:
:yellow:MissCherry15

April 28th

:witch::yellow:Jess137:witch:
:yellow:birdiex
:angel::bfp::pink:LittleBird:bfp::angel:

April 29th

:blue:Danielle_jone
:yellow:Kel127
:yellow:taanya
:bfp::yellow:riggins1017:bfp:

April 30th

:yellow:Mrs CP
:yellow:raelynn
:yellow:Rivetkitten
:yellow:stxcamh
:witch::yellow:BabyBoyle:witch:
:yellow:GettingBroody
:yellow:amyc2324
:witch::yellow:Mommy2be20:witch:
:yellow:FngrsCrossed

https://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z76/pregnantandlovinit/pregnancy%20icons/flower.jpghttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/SouthrnGrl17/LANDEN%20AND%20PREGNANCY%20ICONS/pregnancy.jpghttps://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z76/pregnantandlovinit/pregnancy%20icons/flowers.jpg
​


----------



## opera_lady24

Hi Guppy 051708! I'm testing again this Saturday but I have a strong feeling I'll be testing again in April! If that's the case it will be:

April 8th-12th
I'm hoping for a girl!!! :)

Thanks for starting this thread!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

I am hoping for a girl as well hun :flower:
Specifically how do you want me to list you under testing? Do you want your name under all 3 days or just one. Im cool with it either way :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky12

9th April for me x


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Pinky!
Looks like we will be testing on the same day!
Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## opera_lady24

One day the way you listed is fine. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

kk :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

April 9th for me, but Ill probably end up boshing all my leftover tests and test from 1dpo >< But thats my official AF visit date


----------



## Guppy051708

^ :haha: that will be me too! :blush: lol i'll put ya down for the 9th and if you get a :bfp: (or the stupid :witch: :() i'll mark it for ya :)
So many 9th testers already! :friends:


----------



## Jetset

April 4th for me...


----------



## Guppy051708

Go Jetset you are officially our first tester (for now lol)


----------



## Jetset

Ha ha... Scary stuff! 

I only started a new cycle yesterday but they have been 28 days and now 25 days since coming off the pill so I am working it on 25 days as I think that is more accurate as it is my 2nd month of 'real' cycling.


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah, as the body works out those hormones, it will get closer to normal (if not back to normal) with each subsequent cycles.

My AF arrived this morning. :wacko: oh well, im actually really really looking forward to having a Christmas time baby :cloud9:


----------



## Amberg1

Can you put me down for April 4th please. And hoping for a girl xx


----------



## Guppy051708

No problem!
Hope we get our girls! :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ill be testing April 4th GL everyone


----------



## Guppy051708

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Af should be due the 5th of April,so put me down hun! :)

okay hun! :friends:


----------



## Sparklegirl

oooh i will be testing april 8th

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies on this thread


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

If the :witch: doesnt come before then I will be testing on April 1st (DHs birthday) I feel kinda lucky this time so hopefully I will be able to hand DH a :bfp: for his birthday 

Oh and we want a boy but will be happy with either...I want our future daughter/s to have an older brother to protect them and daddy wants help keeping the boys away from his little princess/'s...Hes a "cleanin this gun" kinda guy lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im hoping for a boy BTW or Two boys =D forgot to put that down lol


----------



## Jem123

Hiya all :D 
Awesome Thread. 
I will be testing around the 3rd April, and i dont care if itOH 's a boy or girl :D

My OH is set on a boy though :D Bless. 


Good luck. Fingers crossed for everyone.x


----------



## Mrs CP

I'll be testing on april 30th, for the first time!:dust:


----------



## pinksandy3

hi all, please could you put me down for 1st April? This is our first month ttc...!!
thankyou!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Ok girls, off to update the front page, to those testing for the first time best of luck, hopefully it will be the only time :D
To everyone i am feeling like this thread has some lucky and potential this month :dance:
:dust:


----------



## matchings0cks

Officially I am due to test on the 30th of march but I am Goo.g to try have will power and wait till the 1st April if af doesn't get me before then.

Good luck everyone 

Dust to you all.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sending strong vibes hun! :dust:
Ill mark ya down :)


----------



## matchings0cks

Oh yes and I dont mind if its a not or girl!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

okay, im back!
We had a yummy dinner at the Olive Garden. Love that place!
Anyone else on CD 1? I feel like this cycle is gonna take forever! :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ugh, the :witch: is being super mega bitch :grr:


----------



## babygirl89

hey i will be testing april 2nd as my period is between 26 and 28 day's! might test april 1st as its april fools day but OH would never believe i was pregnant hahahaha! so stick me down for april 2nd  oh and i would love a boy or a girl! doing soya 
isoflavones this month and soya seems to favour boy's so we will see!


----------



## Guppy051708

babygirl89 said:


> might test april 1st as its april fools day but OH would never believe i was pregnant hahahaha! so stick me down for april 2nd

:haha: could you imagine! Then april 2nd would come around and you would be like, _hun, i was serious! lol_ love it!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies, how r u all doing. 
im hoping *not* to ovulate soon, hubby will only be home in a few days :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

here is some "no ovulatiopn dust" lol :dust:
I hope the eggy only comes when he gets back! :)

we are doing well, the lo is teething :wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im doing okay here AF is gone just some minor spotting gonna start opking and stuff next week around cd12


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad the :witch: left Ruskie! Pretty soon you will be doing :sex: and catching that eggy :dance:
:dust:


----------



## raelynn

I'll be testing April 30 or possibly sooner depending on how this cycle goes. Don't care if it is a boy or girl. Hope this month is the lucky one for all of us!!!

:baby::baby::dust::baby::baby:​


----------



## arpeters

May I Join you? I am testing April 2nd. :) That is the day AF is due. FXed for everyone!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome girls!
I will add you both :D

AFM, i am attending birth Doula training today (and tomorrow) and will be gone all day. I will catch up with everyone when i get back. Have a great day!


----------



## GilmoreGirl

I'm brand new here and I'm not sure where to start... 

I will be testing again by April 7, ttc our third child. I had an early miscarriage in January and am still devestated... even more so each time AF comes... :(

(let me know if I'm posting wrong!)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Hello all!! :hi:

I'm not sure exactly when I'll be testing as I haven't ovulated yet...but right now I'm thinking around April 15-17ish :D

Sending everyone lots of :dust: :dust: that we get something super special and amazing in our stockings for Christmas this year!!!! :D


----------



## Hodge-Podge

GilmoreGirl said:


> I'm brand new here and I'm not sure where to start...
> 
> I will be testing again by April 7, ttc our third child. I had an early miscarriage in January and am still devestated... even more so each time AF comes... :(
> 
> (let me know if I'm posting wrong!)

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi everyone!:hi:
My af is due April 6th so gonna try my best to hold out til then and not test early :D


----------



## Danielle_jone

Hey hey ladies! I will be testing March 29th & hoping for a BOY! xoxoxoxox
GL ladies XO


----------



## Guppy051708

GilmoreGirl, so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :flow:

P.S. i love that show! One of my favs! :D

I added everyone. I am so honored to be serving you girls!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jehovahisgood

Please add me. I'd like to test on April 14. Thanks


----------



## xx Emily xx

15th April please!
Em xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome to the group girls!

I am off to my birth doula training for the day but i will drop back in when i get home :)
As always, i leave you all with some baby :dust:


----------



## blessedmom2be

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome to the group girls!
> 
> I am off to my birth doula training for the day but i will drop back in when i get home :)
> As always, i leave you all with some baby :dust:

Hi Guppy..im out for march,got af yest..Hoping for a April bfp now...can i be added in here :)..thnx!


----------



## anniexfares

I believe it will be April 15th for me :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I will be testing April 7th if AF doesn't show up. I'm not bothered whether we have a bor or girl as long as it's healthy x


----------



## Jetset

I have had a very odd light AF this month... but think it is more 'normal' now having been off the pill since January.


----------



## Ladybird77

April 16th for me! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Jetset, probably just your body regulating...but hey a light AF is always nice if you must deal with the :witch: :D
Im on CD 4 and i think she is letting up-thank God!- she has been so mean to me this month :(

Welcome to the new ladies of the thread! :hi:
I have added you all :friends:



blessedmom2be said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the group girls!
> 
> I am off to my birth doula training for the day but i will drop back in when i get home :)
> As always, i leave you all with some baby :dust:
> 
> Hi Guppy..im out for march,got af yest..Hoping for a April bfp now...can i be added in here :)..thnx!Click to expand...

Hi hun! 
What date did you want me to put you down for? I added you to the amount of testers, but i havn't added your date yet. Just wanted to check with your first :D


----------



## Lily7

Hi Guppy

Can you put me down for 9th April please?

Thanks


----------



## Ladybird77

Thanks Guppy! I look forward to meeting other April 16th testers.... knowing me I'll end up testing early though! :roll:

Good luck ladies... let's hope April is a record :bfp: month!


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Lily, i have added you :friend:

LadyBird, im sure i will test early :blush: I am a POAS Addict :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure I'll test early too, I always end up doing! I would like to wait until April 7th though as AF will be a day late by then :shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I always test from 7 dpo on , But i keep my official test date when i should test. With progesterone defect i have to catch the pregnancy fairly quick so i have a chance at keeping the baby


----------



## Guppy051708

Ruskie, :hugs: that must be so hard :( Well i know you are gonna get preggie this cycle and then you are gonna have a H&H 9 months hun :cloud9: :dust:

Racheal, i may test the 8th. (so a day early). My LP is only 10 days so for me it doesn't make much sense to test earlier...even though ill probably get some ICs and pee on them early :blush: lol (the 8th would make me 9DPOs, assuming my cycle is actually "normal" this month"-but I only get to 10DPOs and then the :witch: shows :dohh:)


----------



## Rachael1981

My lp was 13 days last month and 12 the month before, so I'm planning on testing at 14dpo as AF will be late, but I'll probably start POAS from about 9dpo :dohh:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun i sure hope so! Its not to rough whats hard is the early losses


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah it must be :hugs: Ive had one MC....not fun...at all :(

But we are both gonna have sweet babies in our arms :cloud9:

last cycle my LP was only 9 days...thats too short...probably why i didn't get knocked up....i know some care providers say anything less than 12 is bad and needs treated. others say 10 is the bare minimum.


----------



## mrs s 08

hi i'm hoping this is the month, and will hopefully be testing on April 2nd (i think i'd be too scared to do it on April 1st)
this will be my first baby, i don't have any preferences on the sex 
good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

mrs s 08, i have added you to the front. Good luck hun! :dust:

blessedmom2b, I have created a new colum for users that havn't given me specific dates. It is below the # of testers (on the front page) but before the April 1st testers. :thumbup: If you want a certain date, just let me know and i'll change it :friends:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I just noticed guppy your son shares the same birthday with my wedding anniversary lol I had put my daughters birthday was thinking about her atm lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Ruskiegirl said:


> I just noticed guppy your son shares the same birthday with my oldest daughter cadence shes 13 =D

Very cool!
The little turkey came at 41 weeks and 4 days- so stubborn! :haha:
Well now the two can be birthday buddies :friends:
what were her stats at birth? (weight, time, length)? Woould be funny if anything else was the same!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I edited it cause was thinking about her , Her bday is actually sept5th wwe got married on sept 4th lol ! She was tiny 5lbs 6 ounces and i think she was 40 inches , I lost all her birth stuff when me and her dad seperated


----------



## Guppy051708

wow, you got married the day before you gave birth! Good timing! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

er wait, maybe it was different years :dohh: hahaha, stupid mommy brain.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe no just the day before her bday , She has a different father then my husband , I married him on sept 4th been 11 years , We just decided to have her as our flower girl and do it the day before her bday we thought it would be neat


----------



## Guppy051708

awww. love that!!! Great idea! :flow:


----------



## JulianasMommy

April 1st!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Done! :D
Welcome hun! :flower:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Thanks!


----------



## AmbearRN

April 4th will be the offical date for AF or Testing! I really hope I get a BFP, as for a boy or a girl, I want one of each so the order doesnt really matter. Hope everyone has good results in April!


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave: hi AmbearRN! I have added you to the front page :D
I want one of each as well..which is way we are *REALLY* hoping to get a girl this time around (already have our precious baby boy, now we need :dust: for :pink:)


----------



## minidancer

Hi Ladies 

My AF is due 28th March, but would like to wait a week to test so that would be the 4th of April, not sure if i'll be able to wait that long tho :blush:

Good luck and fingers crossed for lots of April BFPs!!

xxx


----------



## minidancer

Forgot to add, we are hoping for a boy, a little brother for our daughter :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

minidancer said:


> Forgot to add, we are hoping for a boy, a little brother for our daughter :cloud9:
> 
> xxx

Funny, we are hoping for a girl since we already have a boy! hehe. 
It looks like our LOs are pretty close in age! Are you nervous having two so close together? I really want them close in age like this ( i think they will be about 15ish months apart if i get preggie this cycle). What are your thoughts?

Ive added you to the first page :friends:
Do you have a TTC Journal?


----------



## minidancer

Hi Guppy

Nice to meet you :flower: Thanks for adding me to the list

That is funny, fingers crossed we get our wishes this month!!

I am not too worried (yet) :haha: I really want to have our children close in age as there was 8 years between my sister and myself and were never really close until I was older. 

I know it will be hard in the beginning, like looking after LO when pregnant will be tiring and having a toddler and newborn will be demanding, but we have been so lucky with our LO as she sleeps really well and is happy all the time, that went a long way in our decision to start trying again.

I would rather have a few years of being tired and run ragged at the beginning rather than waiting a few years and having to go back to sleepless nights, at least just now I am used to not getting a full nights sleep :haha:

How do you feel about it? What made you decide to try again so soon?

I don't have a journal, do you?
xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

I have a journal. its in my siggy :)

I come from a large family and there isn't any age gaps (between two kids) bigger than 2 years, if thats makes sense. and actually my little sister and i are only 18 months apart.

Im with you, i would much rather get the sleepless nights and diapers out in a close go then be doing it for the next 6 years lol. Plus i want them very close in age for their relationship. And we are *probably* going to homeschool and then i can teach the same lessons at the same time since they are so close in age (if we have a 3rd that would obviously change, but yeah). I dunno i like the idea of it. I know a lot of ppl wouldnt like changing two kids diapers at the same time but i really dont care- i dont think its a big deal. We want a playmate for my son, so this age gap would be excellant...then there is a side of me thats a bit nervous. like what if i cant do it? is it really hard? maybe i shouldn't have another right now? ugh, i think this choice is harder than deciding to have the first! i want another close in age- just nervous.


----------



## Euronova

Help.... might sound silly but I am all new to this (forum and TTC).... last period was 5th of March... but then my cycle is completely all over the place... minimum 35 days.... so when do I test? (you all seem to know an exact date...) I presume it will be early April?


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Euronova :hi:

Most ppl know their ovulation date and their LP (luteal phase, the length of time from the day of ovulation to their period) and thats why most have an exact date. Some know their dates because they chart (you can use fertilityfriend.com to do that) others know because they use OPKs (ovulation predictor kits). Those are the two most common ways, though there are others. Its hard to say when you ovulate but i would guess based off the limited info that you have, you should test on April 9th. (that would be if you had an exact 35 day cycle, i know you said it changes). Thats the day i would suggest. If you get AF before then (FXed you wont! :dust:) then you would know you wernt preggo. if you test and get a positive, you would know you were. And if you test and its negative but still no AF you could still be up the duff just too early. So for you i would guess that 9th, but really you may want to consider charting or using opks or both :thumbup: Do you want me to put you down for the 9th?


----------



## littlemonster

Oh..add me! I'm gonna be testing April 19th!


----------



## Euronova

Ok add me on April 9th then! God I need to do some home work! :)


----------



## minidancer

I was nervous too and worried that I wouldn't be able to cope, but I think it will just be something that falls into place and I think as long as my LO is in a good routine it will make it much easier. I think organisation will be the key :thumbup:

Home schooling will be much easier for you with them close in age :thumbup:

I agree about the decision being hard, my hubby has been desperate to start trying for a while, it has taken me much longer to agree! I think because I was thinking of the practical aspects and worrying about not being able to cope. 

I am sure we will both be fine and if we are lucky enough to get our BFPs this month we can moan together about it being hard :haha:

xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Euronova said:


> Ok add me on April 9th then! God I need to do some home work! :)




littlemonster said:


> Oh..add me! I'm gonna be testing April 19th!

I have added you both :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

minidancer said:


> I was nervous too and worried that I wouldn't be able to cope, but I think it will just be something that falls into place and I think as long as my LO is in a good routine it will make it much easier. I think organisation will be the key :thumbup:
> 
> Home schooling will be much easier for you with them close in age :thumbup:
> 
> I agree about the decision being hard, my hubby has been desperate to start trying for a while, it has taken me much longer to agree! I think because I was thinking of the practical aspects and worrying about not being able to cope.
> 
> I am sure we will both be fine and if we are lucky enough to get our BFPs this month we can moan together about it being hard :haha:
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun :friends: 
this makes me feel much better!
We def. need to be bump buddies and mama buddies when we get knocked up! Hopefully we both can have a christmas surprise!!


----------



## minidancer

Guppy051708 said:


> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> I was nervous too and worried that I wouldn't be able to cope, but I think it will just be something that falls into place and I think as long as my LO is in a good routine it will make it much easier. I think organisation will be the key :thumbup:
> 
> Home schooling will be much easier for you with them close in age :thumbup:
> 
> I agree about the decision being hard, my hubby has been desperate to start trying for a while, it has taken me much longer to agree! I think because I was thinking of the practical aspects and worrying about not being able to cope.
> 
> I am sure we will both be fine and if we are lucky enough to get our BFPs this month we can moan together about it being hard :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks hun :friends:
> this makes me feel much better!
> We def. need to be bump buddies and mama buddies when we get knocked up! Hopefully we both can have a christmas surprise!!Click to expand...

:hugs: 

Bring on the Christmas babies!! I agree with the bump and mama buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: How many cycles have you been diligently TTC for #2?


----------



## minidancer

This is just our 1st cycle. I don't take temps or do opks as my cycle is really regular at 28 days and from being pregnant with my LO I know I ovulate at CD14 or 15 and this is backed up by pain I get around this time. It took us 5 months the 1st time so I expect it might take that long again, but I can hope it might happen quicker :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

this is our first cycle trying for #2 as well.
Im excited, i hope we both get holiday babies :dance:


----------



## minidancer

Ooh how exciting :happydance:

The next few weeks can't pass quick enough!! 

xxx


----------



## Euronova

Reading all about Charting ladies.... with no idea yet as to when I am ovulating I think sex every day or everyother day is in order :) I know someone who will be happy :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i bet your man will surly be frisky for that loving! :rofl:

If he doesn't have :spermy: issues, doing it every day is totally a good plan! :thumbup:
We did it every day (after AF left) both times and we got pregnant the first try each time! Worked for us :winkwink:


----------



## Sparkle24

10th for me please


----------



## Pinky12

Well I am not sure now when I am going to be testing as af has only come full force today. I spent all last week with the starts of it and it has taken till this morning to officially come! Completely confused now as my cycles since my mc have been 30 days spot on until this one. Before the mc they were all over the place.

Now I dont know how I am going to deal with this months cycle as I havent got a clue when I am due to ovulate and could never get a positive doing the ovulation tests :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Pinky12 said:


> Well I am not sure now when I am going to be testing as af has only come full force today. I spent all last week with the starts of it and it has taken till this morning to officially come! Completely confused now as my cycles since my mc have been 30 days spot on until this one. Before the mc they were all over the place.
> 
> Now I dont know how I am going to deal with this months cycle as I havent got a clue when I am due to ovulate and could never get a positive doing the ovulation tests :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: aww. :friends:
Its gonna be okay Pinky.
Do you want me to keep the date you have down now or do you want me to add you to the top of the list for those unsure of your date? You're not alone :hugs:
I can NEVER get a positive on the OPKs with lines. The only way i have ever gotten them are on the clear blue digis (but those are expensive :().


----------



## Guppy051708

Sparkle24, you have been added hun
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## mrs s 08

Guppy051708 said:


> mrs s 08, i have added you to the front. Good luck hun! :dust:
> QUOTE]
> 
> thanks guppy i will keep you updated
> Gem xx


----------



## HAKing

I will be testing April 9th, hoping for a girl but will be happy for either!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Added :D
:dust:


----------



## MissCherry

I'll be testing April 1st(the :witch: is due 29th March), Hoping for a girl but would be happt just to have the :bfp:!
Can you add me please :D


----------



## Guppy051708

You've been added to the list sweetie!
Good luck!

PS i love your nickname! :flower:


----------



## workingttc

Hi, can you please add me? Trying for #1 and testing April 8. Hoping for a boy but will be THRILLED with either!! Thanks!


----------



## kezz_howland

I am joining you too. I don't know when i will be testing yet, as don't know when OV will be (first full cycle off pill) so will have to let you know!


----------



## Guppy051708

You both have been added :flower:
kezz_howland, i put you at the top of the list (above the april 1st testers) :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone today!


----------



## want2bmum11

Hi - count me in too please! AF due 1st April so will be tesing then! Wonder how many BFP's there will/could be? Don't care what it is, as long as it's BFP!! x


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm in too!! Based on the length of my last cycle, I'll be testing around April 20th. But who knows!! No boy/girl preference....just want that BFP! Hehe.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies! you both have been added!
I hope to hear about your :bfp: :D
:dust:


----------



## MoBaby

I will be testing April 10th (I am going to try my hardest to not test before then as I just drove myself CRAZY poas!!).


----------



## Guppy051708

MoBaby said:


> I will be testing April 10th (I am going to try my hardest to not test before then as I just drove myself CRAZY poas!!).

Done :flower:

p.s. i am a POAS addict as well :haha:
Seems there are quit a few in this thread LOL


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies,

I just had a D&C 3 weeks ago due to loss.. so I have no idea when :witch: is going to show...
DH and I are trying this cycle anyways hoping maybe to catch it...so if :witch: doesnt show by April 1st I will probably test then..If she does show up, then hoping to test April 30th...

I'm happy with a boy or girl 

Baby Dust to you all!!!:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just had a D&C 3 weeks ago due to loss.. so I have no idea when :witch: is going to show...
> DH and I are trying this cycle anyways hoping maybe to catch it...so if :witch: doesnt show by April 1st I will probably test then..If she does show up, then hoping to test April 30th...
> 
> I'm happy with a boy or girl
> 
> Baby Dust to you all!!!:dust:

I am so dearly sorry for your loss hun :hug:
I hope you are healing well :hugs:

I will add you to the 1st. But just let me know what happens- like if i need to readd you to the 30th :thumbup: 

Hope you get that sweet bean soon :cloud9:
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy051708 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just had a D&C 3 weeks ago due to loss.. so I have no idea when :witch: is going to show...
> DH and I are trying this cycle anyways hoping maybe to catch it...so if :witch: doesnt show by April 1st I will probably test then..If she does show up, then hoping to test April 30th...
> 
> I'm happy with a boy or girl
> 
> Baby Dust to you all!!!:dust:
> 
> I am so dearly sorry for your loss hun :hug:
> I hope you are healing well :hugs:
> 
> I will add you to the 1st. But just let me know what happens- like if i need to readd you to the 30th :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you get that sweet bean soon :cloud9:
> :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks so much..I'll keep you posted


----------



## KendraNoell

I still can test this month because I just O'ed so I can't join you ladies yet... but I'm sure I will :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Kendra, im really hoping you wont need to ;)
but if you do we are here for you :friends:


----------



## FertilMertile

I dunno when in April I'll be testing but I know I'm in the middle of April for AF again so sometime around then. Gosh, it seems so far away!


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh- only CD 6 here. ...this is taking forever!
Got me some good fun lovins last night. hehehe. that was only for fun though as i dont Ov' until CD 20 :wacko:

For the girls TTC a specific sex, are you trying Shuttles Method?



FertilMertile said:


> I dunno when in April I'll be testing but I know I'm in the middle of April for AF again so sometime around then. Gosh, it seems so far away!

It does seem like so far from now. blah.
I will add you to the top of the list for those unsure about testing dates (above april 1st). If you figure a more specific date, i'll change it :thumbup:


loads and loads of :dust:!


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> For the girls TTC a specific sex, are you trying Shuttles Method?

Hi Guppy - what is shuttles method?


----------



## Guppy051708

Lily7 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> For the girls TTC a specific sex, are you trying Shuttles Method?
> 
> Hi Guppy - what is shuttles method?Click to expand...

Here is a link to describe it :D
I still think whatever God wants us to have, is what we will have, but no harm in trying, right? The success rate is like 85% or something like that...and you have a 50% chance as it is. So im sure that it doesn't always work, but might as well give it a go ;)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Gender-Selection-The-Shettles-Method.html


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi ladies, Please would you add me to your list, I'm not charting but due to just coming off BC I would expect AF around the 14th April. So I'm not expecting a BFP in April but this is the start.
Good luck everyone for this cycle and the journey we're all on, looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Guppy051708

5-a-side said:


> Hi ladies, Please would you add me to your list, I'm not charting but due to just coming off BC I would expect AF around the 14th April. So I'm not expecting a BFP in April but this is the start.
> Good luck everyone for this cycle and the journey we're all on, looking forward to getting to know you all.

I will add ya sweetie :flower:
Just to let you know, i got preggo the first cycle of BCPs :winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

hello all! can i be added? I will hopefully be testing on 5/6th april!x


----------



## Guppy051708

schoolteacher said:


> hello all! can i be added? I will hopefully be testing on 5/6th april!x

Added :friends:
:dust:


----------



## harri

Hi!!

I should be testing on 6th April, providing my cycle returns to 28 days!

Please could I be added? 

Thanks,

Xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

no problem harri!
I will add you right away.

Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## mariesmith

Hi, would you be able to add me too, we are trying again this month after 2 month rest, we have had 3 mc. so had a rest and gunna try again. i shoukld be testing on the 4th april, well thats when af is due, tests may work from the 30th but think i am gunna wait for the 4th. x x x


----------



## PugLuvAh

Add me to the list too please, I am out of the March running :sad1:

I'll be testing April 22nd

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

you both have been added :D
:dust:



mariesmith said:


> Hi, would you be able to add me too, we are trying again this month after 2 month rest, we have had 3 mc. so had a rest and gunna try again. i shoukld be testing on the 4th april, well thats when af is due, tests may work from the 30th but think i am gunna wait for the 4th. x x x

I am so very sorry for your :angel: :hugs:
I pray this will be your cycle!


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> For the girls TTC a specific sex, are you trying Shuttles Method?
> 
> Hi Guppy - what is shuttles method?Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link to describe it :D
> I still think whatever God wants us to have, is what we will have, but no harm in trying, right? The success rate is like 85% or something like that...and you have a 50% chance as it is. So im sure that it doesn't always work, but might as well give it a go ;)
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Gender-Selection-The-Shettles-Method.htmlClick to expand...

Oh thanks! Yes I agree with you..what will be, will be! Gona go have a look now :D


----------



## Guppy051708

no problem :D


----------



## Cherrylicious

14th April Please :)

:dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

harri said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I should be testing on 6th April, providing my cycle returns to 28 days!
> 
> Please could I be added?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Xxx

Hi Harri! :hi:

Looks like we'll be testing on the same day... (if I can hold out til then!)

Best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

I have added you Cherrylicious :dust:


This makes for 50 testers! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Lisa92881

Now I'm dying for April to come so ladies can start testing!! :happydance:

My preseed came today...now just waiting for :witch: to go away so we can start :sex:

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

April 1st for me please!

No gender preference. (Secretly, boy) :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsG2010 said:


> April 1st for me please!
> 
> No gender preference. (Secretly, boy) :winkwink:

Done :D
I put you down as :yellow:. Do you want me to change it to :blue:?

Lisa, i feel the exact same way! :dance:


:dust:


----------



## DonnaH

Hey girlies can I join you?? This will be my second month TWW and ill be testing 4th april hopefully!!
I would love a baby girl
Donna xxx


----------



## harri

GettingBroody said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> I should be testing on 6th April, providing my cycle returns to 28 days!
> 
> Please could I be added?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Hi Harri! :hi:
> 
> Looks like we'll be testing on the same day... (if I can hold out til then!)
> 
> Best of luck and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Woohoo let's hope April 6th will be our lucky day!!! It's my birthday on 7th so if AF arrives I'll be so moody haha!!!
Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

harri said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harri said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> I should be testing on 6th April, providing my cycle returns to 28 days!
> 
> Please could I be added?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Hi Harri! :hi:
> 
> Looks like we'll be testing on the same day... (if I can hold out til then!)
> 
> Best of luck and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo let's hope April 6th will be our lucky day!!! It's my birthday on 7th so if AF arrives I'll be so moody haha!!!
> XxClick to expand...

If the :witch: arrives, you can go out and get toasty for all of those waiting to test :wine: :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Donnah, you have been added dear :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, I would like to announce our first April :bfp:!
:wohoo:
*Congratulations to want2bmum11*.
:baby:May you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!:baby:
*[We hope this brings encouragement to those waiting to test!]*​​


----------



## MissCherry

Awww congrats to want2bmum11!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations!!


----------



## minidancer

Congrats want2bmum11, happy and healthy 9 months to you :happydance:

xx


----------



## harri

Congrats want2bmum11!! Fab news!! Xx


----------



## Rivetkitten

April 1st for me... :rofl:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz want2bmum11 !! Have a H&H 9 months hun


----------



## FertilMertile

Congrats to want2bmum11! hh9m!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, and it's not even April yet! That's gotta be a good sign! :D Congratulations!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I'd say so! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Rivetkitten said:


> April 1st for me... :rofl:

:haha: I've got ya covered hun! Added :D
:dust:


----------



## 5-a-side

That's great news! CONGRATULATIONS want2bmum11. The first of many I hope :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

congrats!! :dance:


----------



## Lily7

congratulations want2bmum11 !!


----------



## want2bmum11

Thank you all so much! Fx'd for all of you x


----------



## FertilMertile

want2bmum11 said:


> Thank you all so much! Fx'd for all of you x

Again, congrats love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmom2be

Congrats mum2b, Wish u a H & H 9 mos :) ..the group's First BFP...great start i mus say:thumbup:....


----------



## Guppy051708

I concur :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Got my positive opk this afternoon making an early o this cycle, Ill probly be testing sooner come on :spermy::happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Ruskiegirl said:


> Got my positive opk this afternoon making an early o this cycle, Ill probly be testing sooner come on :spermy::happydance:

Good Luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Got my positive opk this afternoon making an early o this cycle, Ill probly be testing sooner come on :spermy::happydance:
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

wohoo! Have fun :winkwink:
Hope you catch that eggy! :spermy:
:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I sure hope so too ! Got lots of baby dancing in the last few days and today plus going to for another 2 or 3 days just to be safe !


----------



## Guppy051708

:happydance: i bet you got that little bean in there! :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I sure am hoping so , It would be even better if it was 2 but im all for 1 also hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

I was just gonna say twins! haha
Great minds think alike :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe ! Twins run on both side of my family and both sets , Plus i do hyper ovulate so theres a good chance i could end up with twins ! I have 11 year old twin brothers also hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

So much fun! ...is that why you said you wanted :blue: :blue: listed on the first page? :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep sure is =D


----------



## nic4549

My testng should be April 3-6. We r hoping for a girl:)


----------



## Guppy051708

nic4549 said:


> My testng should be April 3-6. We r hoping for a girl:)

I hope we both get our girls! :dust:
You have been added.Good luck! :flower:


----------



## lovingmom2

Hi ladies! Ill be testing April 7th. 

Hoping we all get a bfp This month!


----------



## lovingmom2

Oh yeah, I'm fine either way... boy or girl. Doesn't matter


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds good. I will add you!
Best of luck :dust:


----------



## Ginnie

Just got my March BFN. BOO! But on to April! Christmas babies for all!

April 24th for me, please. We're hoping to conceive our first. I'm hoping for a girl, and I think DH is secretly rooting for a boy.:haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ginnie said:


> Just got my March BFN. BOO! But on to April! Christmas babies for all!
> 
> April 24th for me, please. We're hoping to conceive our first. I'm hoping for a girl, and I think DH is secretly rooting for a boy.:haha:

sounds good :D
ill add you :friends:
do you want me to put :pink: :blue: or :yellow: next to your name?


----------



## Ginnie

Guppy051708 said:


> Ginnie said:
> 
> 
> Just got my March BFN. BOO! But on to April! Christmas babies for all!
> 
> April 24th for me, please. We're hoping to conceive our first. I'm hoping for a girl, and I think DH is secretly rooting for a boy.:haha:
> 
> sounds good :D
> ill add you :friends:
> do you want me to put :pink: :blue: or :yellow: next to your name?Click to expand...

I think, to be fair, I should go for twins - one of each! :pink::blue:


----------



## Ginnie

And thanks for organizing this, Guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ginnie said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginnie said:
> 
> 
> Just got my March BFN. BOO! But on to April! Christmas babies for all!
> 
> April 24th for me, please. We're hoping to conceive our first. I'm hoping for a girl, and I think DH is secretly rooting for a boy.:haha:
> 
> sounds good :D
> ill add you :friends:
> do you want me to put :pink: :blue: or :yellow: next to your name?Click to expand...
> 
> I think, to be fair, I should go for twins - one of each! :pink::blue:Click to expand...

haha sounds like a deal!
i will add the cute little storks next to your name :flower:


----------



## lglick

i will be testing april 9th too!!! im neutral either boy or girl would be great :)


----------



## Guppy051708

lglick said:


> i will be testing april 9th too!!! im neutral either boy or girl would be great :)

i have added ya hun! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! isnt it funny how there are certain days out of this month tht there are a ton of testers? almost everyone could have a test buddie :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh, negative opk today...i knew it would be- its only CD8 for me and i dont ov. until Cd 20...this is taking forever :dohh:


----------



## Ginnie

Guppy051708 said:


> ugh, negative opk today...i knew it would be- its only CD8 for me and i dont ov. until Cd 20...this is taking forever :dohh:

I can totally relate. My cycles are averaging 38 days now. The "other TWW" is almost more frustrating than the original.


----------



## Guppy051708

if i ov.ed on the average cd, it would be the equvilent of me starting AF now :wacko: i hate that. it takes soo long and then i only ever have 10 day LP...which some docs consider anything less than 12 a problem...blah. crap end of the deal....but i guess on the bright side, at least my "2WW" is really only a 1.5 week wait :haha:


----------



## Ginnie

Guppy051708 said:


> if i ov.ed on the average cd, it would be the equvilent of me starting AF now :wacko: i hate that. it takes soo long and then i only ever have 10 day LP...which some docs consider anything less than 12 a problem...blah. crap end of the deal....but i guess on the bright side, at least my "2WW" is really only a 1.5 week wait :haha:

My husband's a doc and says 10 day luteal phase shouldn't be much of a problem. So much of it comes down to luck and timing no matter what your LP is.

DECEMBER BABIES!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ButterflyK

April 12 for me and really either gender would be great although he really wants a little girl


----------



## Guppy051708

ButterflyK said:


> April 12 for me and really either gender would be great although he really wants a little girl

i will add you :D
would you like :pink: or :yellow: listed?


----------



## Guppy051708

Ginnie said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> if i ov.ed on the average cd, it would be the equvilent of me starting AF now :wacko: i hate that. it takes soo long and then i only ever have 10 day LP...which some docs consider anything less than 12 a problem...blah. crap end of the deal....but i guess on the bright side, at least my "2WW" is really only a 1.5 week wait :haha:
> 
> My husband's a doc and says 10 day luteal phase shouldn't be much of a problem. So much of it comes down to luck and timing no matter what your LP is.
> 
> DECEMBER BABIES!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

yeah, there is a bit of conflict. i have been pregnant twice and miscarried once.


----------



## Ginnie

Guppy051708 said:


> Ginnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> if i ov.ed on the average cd, it would be the equvilent of me starting AF now :wacko: i hate that. it takes soo long and then i only ever have 10 day LP...which some docs consider anything less than 12 a problem...blah. crap end of the deal....but i guess on the bright side, at least my "2WW" is really only a 1.5 week wait :haha:
> 
> My husband's a doc and says 10 day luteal phase shouldn't be much of a problem. So much of it comes down to luck and timing no matter what your LP is.
> 
> DECEMBER BABIES!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, there is a bit of conflict. i have been pregnant twice and miscarried once.Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your MC. Good luck this go-round.


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks!
good luck to you too hun! :D


----------



## mama d

I'm in for April 5th!!


----------



## mama d

And sorry - Would love a boy but really don't care either way (hubby wants a boy). :)


----------



## Aussiemum81

I'm in! Testing April 9th.


----------



## Want2bMum

test date: 9th of April

....hoping for a girl :baby:

good luck everybody :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## helensamantha

i'm in!!!! april 7th for me please!! xx


----------



## Lily7

Want2bMum said:


> test date: 9th of April
> 
> ....hoping for a girl :baby:
> 
> good luck everybody :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:wave:

We have the same test date...Good luck we are secretly hoping for a girl aswell although we don't mind as long as it's healthy...think I will be on :cloud9: with the sight of a long awaited :bfp:

I hope we get it!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

mama d, Aussiemum81, Want2bMum, helensamantha -----> you girls have all been added!
I really hope every single one of us get a :bfp: this month! :dance: 
:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Come on lucky thread !:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ like button :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe ! How is everyone doing this morning ?? Still having o pains here hopefully i see a temp rise in the next day or two


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope you get your rise soon! :dance:

I am doing pretty well. The LO actually let me sleep in today! Can't get a better start to a friday than that! And by sleeping in i mean 9am- its usally 7am when he starts screaming to go play :dohh: lol so that was nice.

CD9...forever and a day until we need to start :sex:


----------



## maisie78

Hi, can I join the thread please? I will be testing on April 16th. Seems like an age away yet. This will be my first month using OPK's and have also got some pre-seed. Really hoping this is our month and that this really will be the lucky thread :happydance:

:dust: to everyone x x x

PS forgot to say that whilst I obviously wont mind either sex secretly I am hoping for a girl


----------



## Guppy051708

I will add ya hun! :dust:
Do you want me to mark it as :yellow: or :pink:?


----------



## maisie78

I think :pink: please :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

Fixed :D
So are you gonna try shuttles method or any special diet to get your :pink:?


----------



## maisie78

Guppy051708 said:


> Fixed :D
> So are you gonna try shuttles method or any special diet to get your :pink:?

Shuttles method????? Is that the theory that girl :spermy: last a bit longer than boy :spermy: so try to :sex: a bit before OV? I have read this and am seriously considering it. But then I know we wont mind a boy either so will likely just take what I can get TBH. My MIL had 3 boys and between OH and I we have 4 nephews and only one niece so I think my chances of getting a girl are pretty slim any way :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: sometimes i feel like having a girl is an unachievable goal :dohh: Seriously, i have 6 nephews and only 2 nieces! I mean, i know the go helps that but still. Ugh, we already have our boy, i know it may sound selfish but really really want our little girl now. I really hope we can.

Yep, you are correct on Shuttles. 
Another way you can help is by changing you vaginal pH balance. I am actually on quit a few vitamins at the moment. Keep your magnesium and Calcium levels up. Eat a lot of dairy (especially yogurt, eggs, cheese). Decrease Sodium and Zinc (those make the vaginal pH more alkaline based instead of acidic base- if you want a girl you want it to be more acidic). I am drinking Crystal light as well (the aspartame in it knocks you pH low-which is what you want for a girl). I will stop taking it once i ov. though because i dont like aspartame.
You can always both take a hot bath/shower before DTD- the female :spermy: survive better than the male.

There actually is some validity to this method. We will be happy either way- what is meant to be, will be :thumbup: but im just trying to sway the odds ;)


----------



## maisie78

Wow, you've certainly done your research :winkwink: I didn't realise about the acid/alkali and will bear it in mind. I still have a load of leftover crystal light from our trip to the US last May so will start drinking them and up my dairy intake. Thanks Guppy :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

if you run out of Crystal Light, you can always drink/eat stuff with Aspartame in it ;) it will more than likely be in your "sugar free" foods and drinks.

One of my favorite food helpers is vanella yorgut (just make sure there isn't a ton of Zinc in it) add some frozen mixed berries (strawberries and blueberries help with the pH level as well).


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah, it also talks about eating chicken everyday and staying away from red meats (you can have things like that but just dont eat it often/a lot)


----------



## lovingmom2

GilmoreGirl said:


> I'm brand new here and I'm not sure where to start...
> 
> I will be testing again by April 7, ttc our third child. I had an early miscarriage in January and am still devestated... even more so each time AF comes... :(
> 
> (let me know if I'm posting wrong!)


Hi and Welcome! We are testing on the same day!!! Hope we both get are BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## jemj

Really hoping it's a BFp this time good luck to everyone x :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

jemj said:


> Really hoping it's a BFp this time good luck to everyone x :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks so much hun! :flow:
I will add ya. Best of luck
:dust:


----------



## whitglass

i would like to join! should be testing in the first few days of April maybe the 1st or 2nd, but longer if I can wait for AF. :) good luck everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

whitglass said:


> i would like to join! should be testing in the first few days of April maybe the 1st or 2nd, but longer if I can wait for AF. :) good luck everyone!

Youve been added :D
Good luck hun! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## lovingmom2

minidancer said:


> Hi Guppy
> 
> Nice to meet you :flower: Thanks for adding me to the list
> 
> That is funny, fingers crossed we get our wishes this month!!
> 
> I am not too worried (yet) :haha: I really want to have our children close in age as there was 8 years between my sister and myself and were never really close until I was older.
> 
> I know it will be hard in the beginning, like looking after LO when pregnant will be tiring and having a toddler and newborn will be demanding, but we have been so lucky with our LO as she sleeps really well and is happy all the time, that went a long way in our decision to start trying again.
> 
> I would rather have a few years of being tired and run ragged at the beginning rather than waiting a few years and having to go back to sleepless nights, at least just now I am used to not getting a full nights sleep :haha:
> 
> How do you feel about it? What made you decide to try again so soon?
> 
> I don't have a journal, do you?
> xxx

I thought I would share my madness with you. My daughter is 18 and my son is 12. I got divorced 4 years ago and I've been with my current bf almost 3 years and now I'm trying for Number 3! How is that for close in age! :dohh: But I'm happier then ever and really hoping to add a little bundle of joy to the mix or maybe two! :baby:


----------



## lovingmom2

Guppy051708 said:


> Sounds good. I will add you!
> Best of luck :dust:

Thanks for the add and the thread! It's awesome!!! 

Good luck to you too! 

Sending :dust: your way!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun!
you are so sweet :flow:

I am really enjoying running this thread (for once lol :haha:)
i hope to add sooo many :bfp: to it :D


----------



## Hodge-Podge

I can't get over how many testers there are!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Hodge-Podge said:


> I can't get over how many testers there are!!! :D :D :D

oh i know!
I am hoping this is a great sign! And just think, i am sure that even more ladies will be joining us as March comes to a close.
If you think this is a lot, check this thread out! I got my first :bfp: in that thread (MCed though) but it was huge!!! The best one i have EVER seen!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...es-may-babies-128-bfps-rip-13-angels-xxx.html


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Guppy051708 said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> I can't get over how many testers there are!!! :D :D :D
> 
> oh i know!
> I am hoping this is a great sign! And just think, i am sure that even more ladies will be joining us as March comes to a close.
> If you think this is a lot, check this thread out! I got my first :bfp: in that thread (MCed though) but it was huge!!! The best one i have EVER seen!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...es-may-babies-128-bfps-rip-13-angels-xxx.htmlClick to expand...

WOW!!! That is a LOT!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I know! I wish we could get that many chickies on this one!!! :yipee:


----------



## deafgal01

I bet I don't get my bfp April but we'll find out... :-=


----------



## Hodge-Podge

deafgal01 said:


> I bet I don't get my bfp April but we'll find out... :-=

PMA!!!!!! It is a must!!! :D :D


----------



## Guppy051708

hodge-podge said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> i bet i don't get my bfp april but we'll find out... :-=
> 
> pma!!!!!! it is a must!!! :d :dClick to expand...

yes! Wss^


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I was just trying to trick my mind and body- every month I tell myself it's the month and every month comes around and then AF shows her face... I thought maybe this month I'd tell myself it's not gonna happen so that maybe I'll luck out.


----------



## Guppy051708

A little reverse psychology, eh? hm, i like the way you think friend :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Natalie, did you want me to post you as :pink: :blue: or :yellow:? :shrug:


----------



## cajunbabe

Hey girls! I just wanted to get a post in here so it goes to my subscriptions. I am currently in the March testing thread, almost to test time. But I'm not feeling it, I think my body is playing evil tricks on me. If I get :witch: this month, I'll be testing around April 20th next month.. we want a boy soooo badly, but I'll take either at this point. April will be cycle 12, ugh!


----------



## deafgal01

Yellow team please.


----------



## Guppy051708

Will do Natalie :D



cajunbabe said:


> Hey girls! I just wanted to get a post in here so it goes to my subscriptions. I am currently in the March testing thread, almost to test time. But I'm not feeling it, I think my body is playing evil tricks on me. If I get :witch: this month, I'll be testing around April 20th next month.. we want a boy soooo badly, but I'll take either at this point. April will be cycle 12, ugh!

I really hope i dont have to see you here, because i hope you get your :bfp: this month, but i will add ya to the 20th. If you get your :bfp: this month, just let me know. Best of luck hun :dust:


----------



## lovingmom2

guppy051708 said:


> hodge-podge said:
> 
> 
> i can't get over how many testers there are!!! :d :d :d
> 
> oh i know!
> I am hoping this is a great sign! And just think, i am sure that even more ladies will be joining us as march comes to a close.
> If you think this is a lot, check this thread out! I got my first :bfp: In that thread (mced though) but it was huge!!! The best one i have ever seen!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...es-may-babies-128-bfps-rip-13-angels-xxx.htmlClick to expand...

wow! That's a lot of testers and bfp!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

deafgal01 said:


> :haha: I was just trying to trick my mind and body- every month I tell myself it's the month and every month comes around and then AF shows her face... I thought maybe this month I'd tell myself it's not gonna happen so that maybe I'll luck out.

Feeling a bit like that myself this month! Although I bet I'll change my tune once I'm back in the 2ww :blush:


----------



## pinksandy3

he he!! me too!!! i tried that last month and I was doing so well until dpo2!! then i was analysing everything and peeing on sticks from dpo 8!!! :dust


----------



## pinksandy3

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks for running this thread - I'm very excited to see how we do.

I'll be paying particular attention to my fellow April 1sters :) Woot woot!:happydance:

ILoveMySeaBee
pinksandy3
matchings0cks
JulianasMommy
MissCherry
want2bmum11 - BFP
skeet9924
MrsG2010
Rivetkitten
whitglass


----------



## kezz_howland

I think I will somewhere around the 8th or 9th, but once i've worked out my ovulation day I will let you know!! lol. Only my second cycle off the pill so could be anytime, who knows! Really hoping this month i'll get my bfp. I'm not sure how many months like the last one I can go through!!


----------



## Hopefulgirlie

Hi there, I'll be testing April 1st.... If I can wait that long!! I'll be 13DPO by that point. I really don't mind what I have as long as it's a healthy BFP  
FX for everyone. I really hope this is a lucky month for everyone. Im throwing out lots of positivity to all x x


----------



## peaberry

I'm testing on 11th April, boy or girl doesn't matter! :)


----------



## StarKatie

Since AF got me a few days ago I'd love to join your testing group. Please put me down for the 14th. And I'll say team yellow since I'd be thrilled either way. :D


----------



## Samstah33

may I be added to April 18th?


----------



## 5-a-side

Welcome to everyone new to the thread who I'd not said hello to before.
I'm off AF and on CD5, potentially Ov 27/03 to 01/04, testing 14/03. 
OH is having an operation just before testing so cant see the month after being a busy dtd month, so best have lots of fun with it this month. 
Hope everyone is well, been having some really freaky breams about babies aswell, had a little boy called Persie, all thanks to watching Arsenal Football on tv I think, who knows, think I'm turning myself crazy lol


----------



## GettingBroody

I think you'll find we're all a bit crazy, lol!!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Spelling looks like its gone freaky too lol breams....meant dreams :lol:


----------



## KirinM

I'm not entirely sure but I think it should be something like the 1st April? Might be earlier than that though. x


----------



## Guppy051708

^ No problem :D Just let me know what happens if you do test prior :)

I have added all you girlies 
Best of luck everyone! :dust: :dust: :dust:


CD 11 here....waiting to Ov....and it's taking for ever! I dont Ov. until at least CD 20 :wacko: blah!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm CD15 and waiting to Ov. Should be Tuesday or Wednesday, and depending when it is I might be changing my test date :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ No problem :D Just let me know what happens if you do test prior :)
> 
> I have added all you girlies
> Best of luck everyone! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> CD 11 here....waiting to Ov....and it's taking for ever! I dont Ov. until at least CD 20 :wacko: blah!

Same here!! Based on my last cycle I won't OV until around CD 25 and I'm on CD 9....aaaahhhh!!!:wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ugh,i wish i could be the "text book woman" and ov. on CD 14 :wacko: and have 28 day cycles with a 14 day LP....so jealous of those girls...instead i ov. on CD 20, have a 10 day LP and a 30 day cycle...blah! lol


----------



## sweetladyluck

Hi everyone! Brand new to here.. 

This is our 5th cycle ttc.. im currently 5 dpo and driving myself crazy!!!

*Testing on April 1st* (unless AF gets me first) :/
(hoping for a girl but either is perfect)

Who else is testing April 1st?

***Wishing everyone good luck n lots of baby dust!!! ***

xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im feeling the same way this cycle guppy ! Still no clear positive ovulation test thought it was positive but it wasnt , Cd14 today and still no positive opk , I had the cm and cp for ovulation but not the surge its driving me nutz


----------



## GettingBroody

sweetladyluck said:


> Hi everyone! Brand new to here..
> 
> This is our 5th cycle ttc.. im currently 5 dpo and driving myself crazy!!!
> 
> *Testing on April 1st* (unless AF gets me first) :/
> (hoping for a girl but either is perfect)
> 
> Who else is testing April 1st?
> 
> ***Wishing everyone good luck n lots of baby dust!!! ***
> 
> xxxx

Welcome! :hi:
If you have a look on the first page of this thread you'll see a list of all the dates people are testing...there's quite a few of ye on the 1st! Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

There are a ton of April 1st testers! 
Way to go girls! :dance:

yeah, i get ya Ruskie. I get the fertile CM throughout my entire cycle....def. not much an indication of Ov. for me either.....i am having a crappy day- sorry if i seem negative. :flow:
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

SweetLadyLuck, i have added ya hun! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## pinksandy3

sweetladyluck said:


> Hi everyone! Brand new to here..
> 
> This is our 5th cycle ttc.. im currently 5 dpo and driving myself crazy!!!
> 
> *Testing on April 1st* (unless AF gets me first) :/
> (hoping for a girl but either is perfect)
> 
> Who else is testing April 1st?
> 
> ***Wishing everyone good luck n lots of baby dust!!! ***
> 
> xxxx

 I was hoping to be a fellow April 1st tester but looks like i may have to change the date as I should have ov by now but no +opk yet...so just have to keep waiting i guess!! may have to change my testing date though once i've ov!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm on CD7 at the mo. I messed up - I thought my cbfm was reset and started using it this cycle, only to find that i got to day 6 when u are supposed to be asked for a test, without it asking for one. It obviously wasn't reset and so it's still using someone else's cycle. Hopefully it will ask for one in next couple of days and so it won't miss my ovulation day, but I will have to reset it again now next cycle. Grr! What a plonker!


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope it gets all sorted out!
In the meantime, could you use OPKs?


----------



## Arimas

testing april 1 

thanx! take care


----------



## KendraNoell

Grrr BFN today waiting to see if the bean stuck and then I will be able to add my name to the list!


----------



## StarKatie

Ohhhhhh I changed my mind about team yellow, since I really really really REALLY want twins can I be team double yellow? Haha its like my life long goal to have twins. =P


----------



## 5-a-side

Guppy051708 said:


> Ugh,i wish i could be the "text book woman" and ov. on CD 14 :wacko: and have 28 day cycles with a 14 day LP....so jealous of those girls...instead i ov. on CD 20, have a 10 day LP and a 30 day cycle...blah! lol

I was lucky on my last 2 to have pretty much those stats so I'm just guessing with TTC this time until I get to the point of charting (with has always seemed really scientific and stressful for me)

Its good to see so many people around the same stages, the support is lovely.

How is everyone feeling today? Positive I hope.
:dust:
I'm at home today waiting for delivery (a shed nothing exciting) so doing :hangwashing::dishes::iron: and of course popping in here (I'm a denial addict) and going to watch Housewives of OC in a bit too.


----------



## deafgal01

I wouldn't say I feel positive... More like in denial- Stash keeps insisting this is my month, I keep insisting that I know it's not... Haha.. :haha: We'll see who is right.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not very hopeful tbh! That's why my test date is a couple of days after AF is due :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Rachael- I'm glad to see I'm not the only one in that boat... :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Me too :rofl:

Just fed up of getting my hopes up to then fall down when the :witch: gets me. Would rather think I'm out every month.


----------



## deafgal01

Ditto... It just doesn't mean I can't still have a positive outlook though... :haha:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Please can I join your thread - af arrive today so I'll be testing on 16th April and we are hoping for a boy for our first little miracle

xx


----------



## cajunbabe

Hey guys.. I won't be joining you because I got my + this morning!


----------



## 5-a-side

cajunbabe said:


> Hey guys.. I won't be joining you because I got my + this morning!

:happydance:
Congratulations! A happy and healthy 9 months for you, hopefully your bringing us luck and there will be lots more BFP x
Guppy's going to have her work cut out keeping updating everything :)


----------



## Lily7

cajunbabe said:


> Hey guys.. I won't be joining you because I got my + this morning!

Congratulations!! H&H 9 months! x


----------



## Guppy051708

:flow::flow::flow:
*Congratulations cajunbabe on your !!!!!!*
WoW! 2 BFP already!!!! I knew this thread would be lucky :winkwink:​


----------



## Guppy051708

KendraNoell, Praying for your :bfp: hun! :dust:

StarKatie, I have added another :yellow::baby: to your name ;) 

5-a-side, i believe i will be doing much of the same. Taking care of the baby and cleaning....or convincing him to sleep so i can too since he was up at all hours of the night last night :wacko:

deafgal01, I still say you're getting your :bfp: :D

impatientmumm, i have added ya hun! Hope you get on team :blue:! :dust:

Yup, had my work cut out for me this morning! you girls are awesome though and i am so glad and joyful about running this thread!


----------



## deafgal01

LOL @ Guppy- how do you know that? You gotta back that up with something- a dream you had or whatever... We'll see who's right this cycle. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

I have superpower intuition-that's my proof. :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: ok, we'll see when the time comes... :thumbup: Maybe I will get the bfp, maybe I won't... :-= Only my body will know... Then we all will find out when 30 cd arrives around...


----------



## Guppy051708

Not too far from now....and then i can prove im right! :rofl: jk


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Right only 2 weeks away we'll see what my body says to our conversation... :haha: I think my body shall have the last laugh though out of the three of us...


----------



## Lily7

OH Guppy, whats your predictions for me?!? hehe


----------



## Elhaym

Wow, this is a long thread and it's not even April yet! :haha:

I'll be testing on 9th April. CD14 today and should be O'ing in 2 or 3 days. Trying guaifenesin (robitussin) cough syrup this month too! 

PMA and baby dust, everyone! :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Elhaym, I have to ask, what does the Robitussin do?


----------



## Guppy051708

Rachael1981 said:


> what does the Robitussin do?

Helps make the CM more fertile because it has the chance to change all mucous membranes in the body and CM is one of them ;)


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

Elhaym- i've added ya hun :dust:
Hope you're getting loads of :sex: in! :spermy:


lily- my vibes are......good ;) you will get yours as well.

p.s. i have a no-guarantee policy...for all of you :rofl:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

cajunbabe said:


> Hey guys.. I won't be joining you because I got my + this morning!

Congratz darling!!!


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> Elhaym- i've added ya hun :dust:
> Hope you're getting loads of :sex: in! :spermy:
> 
> 
> lily- my vibes are......good ;) you will get yours as well.
> 
> p.s. i have a no-guarantee policy...for all of you :rofl:

hehe I hope this is true!!!
You know you could have a future as a fortune teller!lol:laugh2:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i could! lol i mean, i have a 50-50 chance either way :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

Guppy, any predictions for me?!


----------



## Guppy051708

hmmm.....i need more information on you....what color is your hair? :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Dark brown :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, in that case your WILL get your :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: no problem :smug:


----------



## Lily7

yep! If your right I will surely be coming back to you for my girl/boy predictions! haha
You will have a 50/50 on that aswell!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sweet! ...now send me $20 :rofl:


----------



## Lily7

Rachael1981 said:


> Dark brown :rofl:

Oh I'm dark brown aswell!!haha :laugh2:
Guppy is on a roll!!


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> Sweet! ...now send me $20 :rofl:

no problemo!! :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Insert Juno voice via Hellen Paige here: Hellz Yeah! :haha:
(i have dark brown hair as well :haha: guess all of us are getting our :bfp:! :rofl:)


----------



## Guppy051708

you may pay with VISA, Master Card, American Express, or Paypal :rofl:


----------



## Lily7

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## riggins1017

Can you put me down for April 8 please. If I get a :bfp: that will be mine and my husbands 6 year anniversary from the day we met awwww.. how sweet!! Oh and I dont care if its a boy or a girl as long as it is sticky and healthy!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins, ive added ya :dust:
How sweet would that be if you get your :bfp: then! I love it! :cloud9:


----------



## 5-a-side

You lot are making me laugh, I'm so glad I'm on a thread that is fun and supportive :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

So glad you're hear! 
I am sorta having the itch to go and make a December baby thread :haha: i would love running it and having your girlies be apart of our pregnancy journey!....is it too early to start that? lol i just really have a good feeling about this month!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Guppy,

Can you move me to the April 22 testing day...:witch: showed up today :growlmad:....

Congrats to the two :bfp:!!! Hopefully there will be several more to join!!!
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll move ya friend :friends:
Sorry the :witch: showed :hugs: 
:dust:


----------



## sarina53172

ill be testing april first if AF doesnt show up..shes due the 29th but im trying to hold out til april 1st so if ican ill be testing...


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive added ya to the lucky list Sarina! :dust:
Best of luck. i hope you get your :bfp:!
If you test before, let us know how it goes :D


----------



## sarina53172

i definitely will im tryin not to think pregnancy right now but besides the intense cramping i fell nauseous and when i burp i have this burnt vacuum belt taste in my mouth that has never happened to me before im takin prenatal vitamins and mucinex...could that be causin it lol


i got my fx...


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey hun..joining in here as requested from claires thread!! :wave: :)


----------



## Guppy051708

hi sweety :hi:
Is there a testing date you would like me to add to the list for ya? Also, any gender prefrences?


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhh well i think i will be ovulating on the 27/28 depending if my body wants to be normal for once lol so i shall be testing about a week after that. say about monday 4th April :) i personally would love a girl, have a boy so one or each would be lovely..but i'm happy to have what ever god blesses me with :)

Monday 4th April + hopefully a girl :) xxx


----------



## lovingmom2

Wow 80 testers already!!!! And I'm hoping for 80 BFP!!!!

Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## sarina53172

thanks same to u


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> So glad you're hear!
> I am sorta having the itch to go and make a December baby thread :haha: i would love running it and having your girlies be apart of our pregnancy journey!....is it too early to start that? lol i just really have a good feeling about this month!

That would be so much fun!! I really hope we all get our :bfp: so that can happen!! Think it might be a bit too early lol we don't want to go tempting fate now! but FX


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies. I am on cycle day 2, so will ov on 2nd April and will be testing on the 16th April, probs before with an early prediction test as I can never hold out on the 2ww.
Wishing the best of luck to us all xxx.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I have to go and dye my hair dark brown? I don't have dark brown hair!


----------



## GettingBroody

deafgal01 said:


> :dohh: I have to go and dye my hair dark brown? I don't have dark brown hair!

Me neither, lol! Maybe we could buy wigs?!! :haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

sarina53172 said:


> i definitely will im tryin not to think pregnancy right now but besides the intense cramping i fell nauseous and when i burp i have this burnt vacuum belt taste in my mouth that has never happened to me before im takin prenatal vitamins and mucinex...could that be causin it lol
> 
> i got my fx...

Fingers crossed for you Sarina!! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: do it! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

LeeC, if added ya hun :flower:
:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Broody- wigs is a good idea... Cuz tbh I love my dirty blonde hair!!!!


----------



## mrs s 08

Hi guppy I seem to be on a longer cycle this month and now due to ov this weekend. Can you change my testing date to 11th April? Thanks gem x


----------



## mrs s 08

Oooo just seen updated title to thread
Congratulations to the 2 :bfp:s
Hoping for lots more, fx
Xxxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls can i join you? I will be testing 13th april, really want a xmas baby!!! xxxx good luck and babydust to all xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## omgamandaa

Testing Apr 1. Hoping for a girl.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls! :hi:
I have added you both!
Hope each of us get our Christmas babies :cloud9:
:dust:


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies, I will be testing on april 6th! 

**sidenote** if you are looking for a distraction, I would love the support on this project that I have taken on to help me during this whole process (I wanted to talk about TTC, but not too many people know about that part of my life) Thanks!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrN43UP2O9g


----------



## MrsGrimes

Hi Guppy! Can you add me to test for April 16th for a boy. I've got my fx'd for a Christmas baby! Thank You!


----------



## Guppy051708

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies, I will be testing on april 6th!
> 
> **sidenote** if you are looking for a distraction, I would love the support on this project that I have taken on to help me during this whole process (I wanted to talk about TTC, but not too many people know about that part of my life) Thanks!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrN43UP2O9g

Hi hun! :wave:
First off, my condolences on your loss. Having been through many losses myself, I understand your grief. You are right, it def. is a process and we would be honored to be apart of that process with you :hugs: :flow:

As for what makes me happy, i love love love driving in my car and singing along to the music (well sometimes i do, other times i dont, but usually :)). Just drive anywhere- i do it when im happy, sad, or angry. Whatever i start out feeling, i find by the time i make it back to my drive-way, i am at peace with whatever it was to start with. It gives ya time to think and a positive energy outlet :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

I have added both of your girls to the lucky list :D
Best of luck!
:dust:


----------



## Jokerette

April 16th!!


----------



## wonderstars

Hey ladies, I'll be testing on April Fools! Hoping to be one of the lucky ones with a BFP though I'm not sure we BD'd at the best time. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

The list has been updated :friends:
It's crazy how many ppl are testing on the 1st and the 9th! 
Hope its a good sign!
:dust:

p.s. wonder if we can reach 100 testers? :D


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Guppy - This may be a silly question but in the beginning you said something about "The Official April Testing thread"....is there really an official thread for each month? Or did you just decide to make one?? :hugs: Thanks again for doing this. It's such a great thread, filled with amazing and positive energy!!


----------



## deafgal01

Lisa, I think there is one for every month.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, ever since i have been a member- one person always ran a testing thread and that was the "official" testing thread because there was only ever one of them. But it seems like things have changed over the last couple of years and now there are threads left and right :shrug: The idea was to have one big thread each month as to encourage and reve everyone up for their :bfp: unfortunatly, people have been having their own ideas and there are quit a few threads for something that was orginially ment to be one.


----------



## MrsGrimes

Interesting...had no idea. I do like the idea of having one thread dedicated to a specific month's testing. I've noticed there's quite a few different threads for the same dates. It gets a little confusing to keep up with.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, and i started this thread really early (was the first one) so i just assumed everyone would want to be in the same thread, but i guess some other members wanted to run one so they made mulitple ones? :shrug: idk, but mine was the first :smug: lol


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Everyone:) I just joined today.... and I already feel addicted lol. I will be taking my test on April 5th! This is month 1 for me!!! We are hoping for 1 healthy baby!


----------



## 5-a-side

Welcome to everyone who's joined the thread since I was last on here, lots of :dust: to everyone here!!

Had an emotional night last night for some reason had some amazing :sex: (lol I love that smilie) and then just broke down and cried. OH was great with me though :kiss: hope I'm not going to turn into an emotional wreck! 
Woke up happy, girls are happy and so the world (well my back garden) looks good so far today. 
Refuse to put the tv on today just due to the fact I dont want to see negative things.
I'm positive and hopefully can spread the vibes here too. :wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

Whats everyone up to today then?


----------



## StarKatie

5-a-side said:


> Welcome to everyone who's joined the thread since I was last on here, lots of :dust: to everyone here!!
> 
> Had an emotional night last night for some reason had some amazing :sex: (lol I love that smilie) and then just broke down and cried. OH was great with me though :kiss: hope I'm not going to turn into an emotional wreck!
> Woke up happy, girls are happy and so the world (well my back garden) looks good so far today.
> Refuse to put the tv on today just due to the fact I dont want to see negative things.
> I'm positive and hopefully can spread the vibes here too. :wohoo::loopy:\\:D/
> 
> Whats everyone up to today then?

Oh wow sorry to hear you had an emotional night, but awesome it included some great :sex:!!!! Off to hopefully bowl an awesome game. See you around 5-a-side. :D


----------



## helensamantha

wow, i disappear for a couple of days and we get loads more testers and another bfp! (congrats to you by the way and greetings to all other joined).

Hoping my OPKs and concieve plus arrive today or tomorrow and then i can get down to business with some serious :sex:!!!! lol


----------



## Lily7

Morning Girls

Hope everyone is well! I just ordered a reading from ttcbabylovepredictions.com
Crazy I know but I seen so many people talking about them I thought oh why not!

x


----------



## riggins1017

Hey ladies! So I thought I would tell you all that I got a +OPK just now!!!! I am super excited as I dont think I ovulated last month due to the miscarriage I had the month before. I ovulated a few days earlier than I figured so I am sooooo glad I decided to do the OPK. YAY :happydance: I really hope this is my month. So now I am not sure when I am supposed to have :witch:. Tell me what you think. Last month I started spotting on 3/8 but didnt have a full bleed until 3/10 (late night). So I was counting 3/10 as the 1st day of period but maybe not now since I got a +OPK. I normally ALWAYS have a 28 day cycle except last month was 26 days if you count 3/10 as 1st day of period. When would you say :witch: is due? I was originally thinking 4/8 but now I'm not sure. HELP......LOL


----------



## Jetset

I am still waiting to ovulate... come on already!


----------



## riggins1017

Lily7 said:


> Morning Girls
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I just ordered a reading from ttcbabylovepredictions.com
> Crazy I know but I seen so many people talking about them I thought oh why not!
> 
> x

It is crazy and I did the same thing but from Jenny Renny. It said I would cinceive in March in find out in April and it would be a boy. I got pregnant in January our first month trying and I just knew she was a quack but I miscarried and if she is right then this is my month unless she means 2012...LOL....lord I hope not. Let us know what they tell you. :dust:


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Wow look @ all of the April testers! Goodluck ladies! :)


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Hi Baby Dancers ;) I'm going to be testing on the 27th. Good luck all ! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins, my guess is you would :test: on April 6th. 
Would you like me to put your down for this test date?


----------



## riggins1017

No I think I am going to stick with the 8th which I think you already have me down for. I am a CRAZY :wacko: POAS addict so I am trying to control myself :rofl:. I was just curious as to what everyone else thought about my cycle this month. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Lily7

riggins1017 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I just ordered a reading from ttcbabylovepredictions.com
> Crazy I know but I seen so many people talking about them I thought oh why not!
> 
> x
> 
> It is crazy and I did the same thing but from Jenny Renny. It said I would cinceive in March in find out in April and it would be a boy. I got pregnant in January our first month trying and I just knew she was a quack but I miscarried and if she is right then this is my month unless she means 2012...LOL....lord I hope not. Let us know what they tell you. :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Riggins
I would also say 6th April for you, good luck FX.
I am going to take what ever she says with a pinch of salt....still can't wait to get it though! Hopefully this will be your month aswell!! Yea your right, thats the thing, they never state which YEAR!! LOL :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: well you're in the right thread as there are many POAS addicts here! :haha: myself included :blush:

Girls we have 90 testers already!!!! I wonder if we can get to 100 by the end of the day (my time, Eastern Standard Time)


----------



## riggins1017

They are still fun to do though!


----------



## ArmyWife91210

91! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^That included ya hun :friends:
riggins was already on the list :thumbup:


----------



## jess214

Hello Ladies,

New to this site, joined yesterday :happydance:...TTC :baby: #2 since November...I'm hoping this is the month FX!!! I will be testing on the 16th! 




:dust: to ALL!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome!
I have added ya hun!
:dust:

P.S. how old is your LO?


----------



## JulianasMommy

Well i tested early but the result is neither here nor there.. :lol: thats what i told my hubby when he called me a little while ago... i will keep you posted!


----------



## Guppy051708

Please do indeed! 
i can't wait to hear all about it :winkwink:


----------



## lovingmom2

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: well you're in the right thread as there are many POAS addicts here! :haha: myself included :blush:
> 
> Girls we have 90 testers already!!!! I wonder if we can get to 100 by the end of the day (my time, Eastern Standard Time)

I am usually a POAS addict too but I'm thinking this month I may just wait till the 7th. It's my grandma's birthday so how special would that be to find out I'm pregnant on her special day. (She passed away 13 years ago, so it would mean the world to me!!!!) Keeping my fingers crossed and praying for a :bfp: on April 7th!!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1299909600z7z26z14.png


----------



## Guppy051708

that is such a great idea hun!
:dust: hope you get your :bfp: then! So sweet :cloud9:


----------



## jess214

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome!
> I have added ya hun!
> :dust:
> 
> P.S. how old is your LO?

Thanks! My LO is not so little anymore:sad1: She'll be 8 in September!


----------



## Guppy051708

aww well all the more to have a little baby running around :winkwink: :D


----------



## 5-a-side

JulianasMommy said:


> Well i tested early but the result is neither here nor there.. :lol: thats what i told my hubby when he called me a little while ago... i will keep you posted!

Oh I hope its good :flower:


----------



## jess214

Guppy051708 said:


> aww well all the more to have a little baby running around :winkwink: :D

Yes:flower: It's about that time and my daughter keeps begging me for another sibling...Hopefully for Christmas this year! BTW your son is adorable!


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you!
we love him to pieces :cloud9:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I might have to change my test date =/ Late ovulation for me almost positive opk this morning it should go by this afternoon to full positive ! Hopefully my luteal phase wont be short !


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Testing 4/4 fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I will add ya hun :D

Ruskie, oh no! I am so worried that im gonna ov. late too :(
I hope your LP doesn't change but good news is *usually* LP isn't affected by ovulation- you'll probably just have a longer cycle.
CD 13...i best ov. CD 20...last cycle it was 22 with a 9 day LP which is way too late and too short :( Fx'ed for us both! :dust:


----------



## Lily7

AllIwant4Xmas said:


> Testing 4/4 fingers crossed for everyone!

Love the profile name! ^^^^


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i got my positive :yipee: Lets go :spermy:!https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/th_Photo-0018.jpg


----------



## sarina53172

well my cycle is all screwed up...i should have went off my longest cycle which is 37days instead of the average 27.....so...my testing date will be april 8th...i prefer a boy but i will take what ever god wants to give me...

i got my positive ovulation test today..my cervix is high and soft...


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance::yipee::happydance:
YaY!!!! So exciting! You better go have tons and tons of :sex:! have fun! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

sarina53172 said:


> well my cycle is all screwed up...i should have went off my longest cycle which is 37days instead of the average 27.....so...my testing date will be april 8th...i prefer a boy but i will take what ever god wants to give me...
> 
> i got my positive ovulation test today..my cervix is high and soft...

Changed :thumbup:
Have fun DTD! ;)
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sarina53172

thank you =]


----------



## schoolteacher

This thread is huuuuggge!!!! taken me half hr to get updated!
Im still waiting to ov-should have been yesterday but nothing.............
x


----------



## Lisa92881

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well i got my positive :yipee: Lets go :spermy:!https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/th_Photo-0018.jpg


Wooohoooo! :happydance: Love those lines!! 

Have fun!!! :winkwink:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Have fun ruskiegirl!!!!! GL!


----------



## KendraNoell

Anyone have good luck with ept certainty? They are expensive but I'm going to try them. Ill try today and save the other one for af day.


----------



## rocketb

AF is due April 4. I'm hoping she doesn't come! 10 fingers and 10 toes would be lovely!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive added ya hun! :dust: good luck!

Kendra, EPT is good :thumbup: Ive had luck when ive been preggo, but thats about it lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Guppy051708 said:


> Well, ever since i have been a member- one person always ran a testing thread and that was the "official" testing thread because there was only ever one of them. But it seems like things have changed over the last couple of years and now there are threads left and right :shrug: The idea was to have one big thread each month as to encourage and reve everyone up for their :bfp: unfortunatly, people have been having their own ideas and there are quit a few threads for something that was orginially ment to be one.

Well thank you again for running this thread, you're doing a great job....and I agree, it's fun to have everyone on the same thread to keep updated, and it makes it easier to keep track!! BTW - Just noticed you're in NH, I'm close by in MA!! :hi: neighbor!!


----------



## skeet9924

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well i got my positive :yipee: Lets go :spermy:!https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/th_Photo-0018.jpg


YEAH!!!! Have fun:sex:!!


I just realized that if I get a :bfp: in April then I would possibly have an XMAS baby!! Thats pretty exciting...Only see my DH on weekends since he works afternoons ..so hopefully the :spermy: catches!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Lisa92881 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ever since i have been a member- one person always ran a testing thread and that was the "official" testing thread because there was only ever one of them. But it seems like things have changed over the last couple of years and now there are threads left and right :shrug: The idea was to have one big thread each month as to encourage and reve everyone up for their :bfp: unfortunatly, people have been having their own ideas and there are quit a few threads for something that was orginially ment to be one.
> 
> Well thank you again for running this thread, you're doing a great job....and I agree, it's fun to have everyone on the same thread to keep updated, and it makes it easier to keep track!! BTW - Just noticed you're in NH, I'm close by in MA!! :hi: neighbor!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun! :flower:
and :hi:! Im actually pretty close to Mass! Im on the southern seacoast area! just a small drive from Portsmouth. :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies ! Im gonna have loads of fun hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:


----------



## blessedmom2be

Hi Ladies..Hows everyone on this thread doing?..me on CD 10 today..Ideally i shud start bd today but down with ***cold/fever :(...Hope this goes away soon so i can start :sex: ;).....All the very best to all you lovely ladies who r waiting to test for bfp,or waiting to ovulate or :sex:.....Hope we all get Dec babies :)....
Lots and Lots of :dust: to ALL....ciao!


----------



## Jess137

Can you put me down for April 1? That is if the:witch: doesnt' get me around March 31... this is the first month NTNP...


----------



## MrsG2010

checking in april testers. im currently 6DPO. nothing new or different. just hanging in, trying to not go crazy waiting!:wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Just realized cajunbabe (who got her :bfp: woohoo) was scheduled to test on the 20th with me....now I'm all alone.... I need someone else with me on the 20th! :haha:

:dust: to all you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## babygirl89

i got a positive opk yesterday so happy got it bout 5pm did one at 2pm and it was negative, did another at bout 9pm and it was still positive, but there negative today  but today my cm was creamy so what the hell is going on?? i :sex: after i got my positive and i had :sex: very early the morning before i got the positive bout 5 am and i :sex: tonight, do u ladies think that's enough?? i also took soya and b6 and used conceive plus this cycle, i have been getting sharpish pains yeasterday and worse today in my side but it's gone now thank god. im testing around the 2nd feel's ages away! :-(


----------



## Hodge-Podge

We're gonna be at 100 testers before too long!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Jess, i have added you :friends:
welcome to the april testers! :dust:

babygirl, sounds good to me! i would probably :sex: until your opk is negative (or if you charting you get three increase temp rises). :thumbup: but what you've already done sounds good!

Nearly to 100!!


----------



## babygirl89

Guppy051708 said:


> Jess, i have added you :friends:
> welcome to the april testers! :dust:
> 
> babygirl, sounds good to me! i would probably :sex: until your opk is negative (or if you charting you get three increase temp rises). :thumbup: but what you've already done sounds good!
> 
> Nearly to 100!!

my opk's r now negative, do u think that the egg could still be around and maybe i caught it i :sex: tonight at 12am aswell as yesterday after i got the positive. my opk's only went negative this afternoon! do ya think i done enough??? kinda feel like i could of done more!


----------



## JJK

Please add me to April 17th!!!


----------



## miss88

Hi!!!:wave:

Can you please add me on April 22nd??? Thanks and Good Luck everyone!!
:dust:


----------



## 5-a-side

babygirl, your OH must feel like 1 lucky guy. I really hope you caught it you could hardly have done any more!

Welcome to new thread member :hi: 
OH was in pain last night so no DTD for us, but thats ok I'd rather be the comforter he needs than the sex kitten I wanted to be (horny as hell!! :devil: )
It seems OH has been talking to his work mate about TTC and is now getting a ribbing about having triplets! (that'll teach him, apart from BnB I have spoken to no1)

Found out my Great-Granma has skin cancer, she is a remarkably strong women so will undoubtedly take it in her stride, just made me realise that she the last of that generation in our family, made me very aware of how precious life really is.

At my volunteer job today, which I love and keeps me out of trouble and my brain active while looking for work (seems a little weird looking for work while TTc but you never know whats going to happen in the future)

Have a good day everyone (evening/lunch-time, where-ever you may be in the world)


----------



## wildeone

Hi I'll be testing on the 16th . . . .


----------



## Guppy051708

Babygirl, i think what you did sound sufficient:thumbup:

5-a-side, your grandma sounds like a very strong woman! I hope she starts feeling better soon :hugs: Life really is short and too precious to waste :flow:

i have added you three girl to the lucky list:D
best of luck to each of you and welcome to the thread! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Good morning all! I hope everyone is doing well as we march onto April. Hey "March" funny I didn't even do that on purpose.

Anywho, I am 7DPO today! Reading some information on fertilityfriend.com it says elevated temperatures between 7 and 10 DPO are a good sign. It makes sure it says that it doesn't mean you're definitely pregnant since many ladies don't have this temperature rise. However, it says it can be a good sign.

Today my temp is definitely the highest of the previous 4 days. For purposes of my PMA, I'm taking this as Day 1 of my triphasic chart. :thumbup:

Have a good day!


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsG- wonderful! for the sake of PMA i would do the same!
Cant wait to hear all about it!!!:D


----------



## miss88

Thanks Guppy!! I really hope this time is it!!! I cannot believe how many of us there are. Hope to be hearing BFP stories soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

Me too :D
:dust:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi, hope you're all OK ladies! :D

I'm still waiting to O, should be tomorrow or Friday but no positive OPK yet so might be a bit later than normal? Oh well, been downing loads of water and taking robitussin so will hopefully have some good CM. Just want to O soon so I can settle in for the nightmare that is the 2ww :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

It seems I ov'd early, which gives me a better chance actually :happydance:

Also means I'm now going to test April 2nd if you don't mind changing my date please :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Elhaym- have fun in the TWW! The down side to Ov. on CD 20 with a 30 day cycle, i have to wait forever to ov. The upside? My 2WW is only 10 days :dance: I hope the 2WW goes quickly for you! I can't wait until everyone tests!!!! :dance:

Racheal, glad to hear! :happydance: I will switch ya :D


----------



## Blondie2005

Hi Ladies, can I join in please?

I'm not "out" for March yet, with AF due on Sunday 27/3, but given that I'm 9dpo and have no signs whatsoever, I don't think this is my month :cry:, so put me down for testing on 24/4, and watching the Royal Wedding 4 days later in the knowledge that I've got a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll add ya blondie :flower:
and dont be upset. I never had any obvious pregnancy symptoms with my last baby:hugs: there is still totally hope :friends:
:dust:


----------



## Blondie2005

Guppy051708 said:


> I'll add ya blondie :flower:
> and dont be upset. I never had any obvious pregnancy symptoms with my last baby:hugs: there is still totally hope :friends:
> :dust:

Thanks Guppy, I really appreciate your kind words :flower:.

I hope all our dreams come true and by the end of April we're all on :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

*We *officially* have 100 test takers!!!!!!*​
:wohoo:
Let's keep it up girls! x

:flow:​


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait Blondie :cloud9:


----------



## Rachael1981

:wohoo: for 100 testers!

Lets make it 100/100 BFP's too :D

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

LIKE!!!^ :dance:

Maybe we should try for 200/200 :winkwink: lol


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi Ladies! :wave:

Just joining.. testing on 4/1. Hoping for a BFP!!


----------



## Euronova

wow 100!!! And not even in April yet!!! What is the record??


----------



## JulianasMommy

I got a :bfp:!


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats! (Jealous too haha) :)


----------



## Euronova

YEAAHHH.... this is bound to be a lucky thread!!! Not started yet and 3 :bfp:!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: I'm testing on April 2nd... I'm soooo super stoked... Feelin Lucky!!

Lets get those :bfp: ladies :)


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

wow 3 BFPs and its not even April yet....Thats a good sign but hopefully we get 100+ more :) babybust to us all and stickydust to those of you who already got BFPs. GOOD LUCK


----------



## MrsGrimes

Congrats JulianasMommy! Have a Healthy & Happy 9 Months!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congratulations want2bmum11!!! :) :) :)




Also, I am testing 1st April :) Could I pretty pretty please be added? x x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

WOOHOO!!! We've reached the 100 Testers mark!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

WoW!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
Im gone for 20 minutes and I come back to another :bfp: 
YOU GIRLS ROCK!!!!!

Ive added all the other girls and changed dates and all. Best of luck-i think all these :bfp: are a GREAT indication of the testing outcomes :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## rocketb

Congrats Julianasmommy!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

*Huge CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS to JulianasMommy on your* :bfp:
:dance::yipee::happydance:
*Have a Happy & Healthy 9 months!*

:flow::baby::flow::baby::flow:​


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations JulianasMommy :D


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Hodge-podge I love that quote about making God laugh!!
I always used to say I don't make plans!! bc you never know what will come up and change things!


----------



## Conina

Hi all can I join you? I'll be testing on the 4th, if :witch: doesn't show her ugly face!! 

Looks like such a lucky thread already - congrats to the three pre-April :bfp:!!


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Hi Conina-First try?


----------



## Conina

Nope, cycle 8 after coming off BCP. But hopeful!!!


----------



## Blondie2005

What wonderful news! I love this thead already :happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## merakola

Testing April 2nd!! :wohoo:

Baby Dust to ALLLLLL!!!! 
:dust: 
:dust: 
:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

JulianasMommy said:


> I got a :bfp:!

:happydance::happydance: Congratz darling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatty Mae

Can I join, April 16th for me.
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Guppy051708

Euronova said:


> wow 100!!! And not even in April yet!!! What is the record??

I believe the record is 324 testers and 128 :bfp: from this thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...es-may-babies-128-bfps-rip-13-angels-xxx.html

having said that, i was a tester in that thread and that was a rarity (for the amount of testers and :bfp:). I *think* there usually isnt over 80 testers in recent threads but i could be totally wrong since this is our first cycle ttc since my son was born.


----------



## hayleyh26

This is an exciting thread! Fingers crossed for our BFP's in April :happydance: x

:dust:


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

I went off BCP in November, but this is the first month trying!


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls, you have been added :flower:
:dust:
& welcome :flow:


----------



## Guppy051708

AllIwant4Xmas, just to give ya hope, i got preggo (first pregnancy) my first month off BCPs :D


----------



## Lily7

JulianasMommy said:


> I got a :bfp:!

Congrats!!


----------



## Guppy051708

okay, i LOVE looking at our front page!!! :blush:
Its so very encouraging!!!!


----------



## Mrs HM

Hello ladies,
Thanks for the add Guppy. It's great to see so many BFPs already!! I'm on CD2 today and I'll be doing the smep again this month so fingers crossed and positive thinking to get some more BFPs on this thread!


----------



## Lily7

I can't believe we have so many testers!! woo hoo lets hope we all get what we want....our BIG FAT POSITIVES!!!

Congrats to the ladies who have got theirs already!!

Thanks Guppy for running this thread, you are doing a fantastic job xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww, thanks girls :blush:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave: since I had a chemical last month (bfp at 11DPO), I'm going to wait until I'm officially late as "af" showed on time. I'm due on either 30th or 31st, so I think testing April 1st should be sufficient enough if the :witch: hasn't arrived. 
Either sex would be perfect, as long as it's sticky and in the right place :yellow: xx


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Adding ya hun :friends:
Sorry for your recent loss :hugs:


----------



## bettinaboop

Is there room for one more???? 

I'll be testing 1st April and could really do with some PMA as this will be 12th cycle of ttc.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## MABEL2011

Hello Guppy051708 and all you April testers!!!

Please add me as well, test date is April 1st 

FX'd for all you gals :thumbup: and congrats to the 3 who already have their :bfp:


Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif


----------



## 5-a-side

JulianasMommy said:


> I got a :bfp:!

Amazing hun, congratulations! 

This thread is so positive! :hugs:
welcome to new ladies to the thread. 
Hope everyone is feeling good :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Hello girls!
I have added both of you! Best of luck!
:dust:

P.S. there are TONS of ladies testing on the 1st! I think thats a GREAT sign!!! :dance:


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

To add to the goodluck, I guess I calculated wrong! 
I'll be testing 4/1 also :dohh:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow 3 :bfp: already... Congratulations ladies... Heres to a Happy & Healthy pregnancy!!

5dpo cramps are starting grrr... 

Amazing Super Lucky Thread... Lets get that :bfp: Ladies :)


----------



## Guppy051708

AllIwant4Xmas- no problem. I'll change it :bodyb: :haha:

Hopin&Prayin- maybe those cramps are the beany implanting :winkwink:


----------



## GettingBroody

JulianasMommy said:


> I got a :bfp:!

I can't believe there's been another bfp!!! HUGE Congratulations! Have a wonderful 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## pinksandy3

hi all, welcome to the new testers!!

I agree this is a great thread and already so POSITIVE!! 

Guppy please could you change my testing date to 3rd April? I ovulated later than normal and should be 11dpo by then...and it will be my birthday that day too!!!! Although I'm not sure whether I should actually test on my bday in case of a bfn!!! :shrug:

hmm actually on second thoughts could you change it to the 4th please? :)

Thankyou!!
:dust:


----------



## Kendrae

Hi everyone!! I'm new here and I try to post comments on a lot of threads that I read. I've been TTC for over a year. I had a MC in Jan of 2010.:sad2: I am now 3dpo and my AF is expected to be here about April 6th. (LETS HOPE IT DOESN'T COME THOUGH!!) :dust:Good luck to everyone else that's testing !!


----------



## Guppy051708

pinksandy3 - ive switched your test date :thumbup:

Welcome Kendrae! :hi: I hope you find this thread uplifting and encouraging! 
Sorry for your loss :hugs: 
Here is loads of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

JulianasMommy said:


> I got a :bfp:!


Yaaaaay Congratulations!!! :hugs: PS - Juliana is one of my favorite girl's names!! :thumbup:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Ladies:) I was just wondering how this works... I've added my name to list. So will people be posting on here as they test (April 1st-30th) with their results? I getting so excited to test on the 5th!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey Ladies:) I was just wondering how this works... I've added my name to list. So will people be posting on here as they test (April 1st-30th) with their results? I getting so excited to test on the 5th!!!!

Thats correct hun :thumbup:
everyone will stop in and say if they got a :bfp: or if the ugly :witch: showed. then i'll mark it on the front page :D

also, a lot of girls like the community on this thread so we chit chat about whatever :friends:


----------



## GettingBroody

Can't wait til the 1st to see the :bfp:s rolling in!! :D


----------



## deafgal01

Broody I don't think we have to wait til april 1st to see these Bfp rolling in... We already have 3 confirmed.


----------



## kezz_howland

cbfm gave me 'high fertility' today, so first insemination was tonight! Hoping it's not too many days till peak fertility!! We've decided to inseminate every other day until ovulation - see if that works any better than last month. Just hope we're getting enough in (TMI) it's difficult when it's not all going in naturally and in it's entirety! haha.


----------



## blessedmom2be

Congratulations to you JulianasMommy..u r the threads 3rd BFP...:happydance:...woohoo...Good luck to everyone else including me ;)...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tonight is suspected Ovulation night !!! 
Heres a special gift for everyone
:dust::dust::dust: Come on :bfp:'s


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm so excited to see how April turns out for everyone!!!! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Ruskie, what are you doing here? Go bd- get busy with your OH... Make that :baby:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe hubby is asleep for work ! Have to let him sleep so i don't end up with the same problem as last night . We tried twice but he couldn't ejaculate cause he was tired :cry: Gonna get him about 30 mins before his alarm goes off :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Good plan... Poor hubby... Couldn't ejaculate?! Wow... Good luck to you and :dust: to you!


----------



## MABEL2011

Wow, Ruskiegirl, can I be your BNB buddie as well, the odds are 60%!!! :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MABEL2011 said:


> Wow, Ruskiegirl, can I be your BNB buddie as well, the odds are 60%!!! :haha:

Sure hun hehe ! ill add ya to my sig if it will let me i started running out of room:thumbup:


----------



## MABEL2011

Thanks :winkwink: Hopefully soon there will be (preg) after my name!!! 

Now stop checking on this forum and get in that bedroom!!!


Lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe eating dinner then its time to jump him


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Guppy051708 said:


> AllIwant4Xmas- no problem. I'll change it :bodyb: :haha:
> 
> Hopin&Prayin- maybe those cramps are the beany implanting :winkwink:

Thank you!! It would be right on target too "crossing fingers" I'm excited but yet nervous... Ugg the could the time go any slower... The temp spike 2 days ago, nasty acne, dull to moderate cramps today I just hope I don't get the morning sickness bad because I just started a new job :lol: Don't think that will go over well so IF I become prego its hush hush... :haha:
I'm very hopeful this time, I just feel like its my turn...
OMG I just turned the channel and Knocked up is on again... too funny... is that a sign... :haha:

Just take it Ruskiegirl... so get a :sex: already... :lol:

FX'd Everyone gets there :bfp: soon...


----------



## Guppy051708

I think it is a sign!!! :rofl:


----------



## MABEL2011

I agree with Guppy, I would take it as a sign, in fact, what station is that on??? :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm in the states its on channel 56 the E channel... :haha: It came on last month when I was TTC too... I'm feeling soo positive this time, I'm cramping like its out of style and AF is not due till the 2nd.. The massive breaking out, temp spike you name it BUT no spotting yet :(


----------



## noni

Hi I'm noni, testing April 1st...

im 6dpo today and I don't really have any symptoms to report other than a lil breast soreness and I kinda feel the beginning of a uti. Trying to be optimistic, hopefully ill get my BFP too.

GL and baby dust to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi noni! Thanks for stopping by :D
You've been added :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

noni said:


> Hi I'm noni, testing April 1st...
> 
> im 6dpo today and I don't really have any symptoms to report other than a lil breast soreness and I kinda feel the beginning of a uti. Trying to be optimistic, hopefully ill get my BFP too.
> 
> GL and baby dust to all you lovely ladies!

YEP your pregnant, that is one of the first things women get when pregnant, all the hormones and all... Go to Countdownt to pregnancy, its awesome...
Congrats early ;)


----------



## KendraNoell

Been having pain in my right ovary for days... hoping thats some kind of a sign but my BFNs are not great :(


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- you ain't out til the :witch: shows her face... Count yourself still in! PMA!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all. 
Got horrid sore throat this morning. I'm blaming the children at school yesterday!

Read a mills&boon as well yesterday "expecting his baby" whaaa :cry: I cried like something else! I keep having to tell myself to sort myself out I'm turning into a right softy :blush: 
Lovely sunshine here so got some washing to hang out and might wash the outside windows (if I can get in the garage to get ladder out)

Hope everyone is well, enjoying the :sex: and feeling super positive. Its never over until :witch: shows and this is a :af: zone!!!


----------



## Lily7

Good morning Everyone,

Just dropping by to leave some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!!! xxx


----------



## Star7890

Around the 14th of April for me!! Good luck everyone we all need this so bad! :D


----------



## riggins1017

Hey Noni I thought I would just give you some encouraging words.... when I was pregnant a few months back my first symptoms were breast soreness and a UTI as well SOOOOO...... GOOD LUCK TO YOU sounds promising. 

Ok now for everyone else I can guarantee you that I am the craziest person on this thread... I would never ever ever tell anyone other group of people that I did this but this morning after DH and I :sex: I layed in bed for about 10 mins before going to take a :shower: for work and then I proceeded to do a headstand :headspin:in my bathroom until the :shower: got warm.... I AM OFFICIALLY PSYCHO :rofl::rofl:

Oh and my ticker is off I ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Conina

Riggins - I'm just impressed you can do headstands!!!


----------



## riggins1017

LOL many many many years of gymnastics and cheerleading :) hehe


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks for this link lily. I hope to join all of you on this thread and possibly be a lucky BFP! Thanks for the invite Lily


----------



## Guppy051708

ERConnell & asibling4gi04 - welcome to the thread girls! :flower: I hope you find a lot of encouraging ladies here! And Best of luck :dust: :dust:

asibling4gi04- what date did you want me to put you down for testing?

riggins- :rofl: you just made my day! :haha: that was a good one! if you're feeling extra adventourous you should try the "Bang Glider" sex position :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you guppy!! So happy to be here!!! I would like to be put down for testing Sunday april 10th if i get my pos opk when i expect to!! Thank you!:flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ No problem :friends: and if you need me to change the date, just let me know :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh thanks Guppy I will!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ugh, CD 15 for me....at least 5 days until ovulation :dohh:...I wish this would go faster!

Does anyone else have to DTD somewhere besides the bed? I havnt really been getting in the mood on the bed and :sex: has been boring :( but we did try it on the couch and that was really good! :blush: I dont know what my problem is i would try but i just couldnt :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy do you have a loveseat? I say doggy style on the loveseat. ALL GOOD FUN!


----------



## Guppy051708

hmmm...worth a try ;) hehe thanks!


----------



## asibling4gi04

IS MY FAV! And when done, just lay on it upside down feet up and pillows under that toosh!!


----------



## Lily7

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks for this link lily. I hope to join all of you on this thread and possibly be a lucky BFP! Thanks for the invite Lily

No probs asibling, we are all here waiting it out together, Guppy is great she is running the thread and keeps it all up to date and pretty, everyone just chats away and encourages and helps each other along :flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Would any one be offended with some explicit advice I can offer? I must warn, you have to be open minded and really take me serious. I got pregnant 3 times this way , and have one gorgeous daughter but 2 very recent miscarriages but, I got preg first try these past 2 times. If bluntness or details offend I will not post, please give me thumbs up to go ahead with it from at least 2 people and I will post it! Thanks!


----------



## asibling4gi04

lily7 I am no palm reader or anything like that but its weird, the second I saw your screen name in my thread, I saw a positive HPT in my mind. You do not have to feed in to it..Just saying. Hope i am right for you!


----------



## noni

POST POST, now i'm dying to know what it is...haha!


----------



## Lily7

asibling4gi04 said:


> lily7 I am no palm reader or anything like that but its weird, the second I saw your screen name in my thread, I saw a positive HPT in my mind. You do not have to feed in to it..Just saying. Hope i am right for you!

Oh I hope your right!! maybe fate brought us together LOL

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Tell me your advice!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ok noni, I need one more approval and then I will. It may take a few minutes, its more than a few sentences. lol..typing with nails is not my thing lol


----------



## 5-a-side

Approval heading from my direction :) 
Welcome to the thread btw.


----------



## 5-a-side

Guppy051708 said:


> Ugh, CD 15 for me....at least 5 days until ovulation :dohh:...I wish this would go faster!
> 
> Does anyone else have to DTD somewhere besides the bed? I havent really been getting in the mood on the bed and :sex: has been boring :( but we did try it on the couch and that was really good! :blush: I dont know what my problem is i would try but i just couldnt :(

Hey hun, not much fun if your not enjoying the bed. But there's always the stairs (though depends where your windows are!! :shock: ), kitchen, bathroom depends on what your views are about where you do it. Whatever takes your fancy really. I'd jump on OH anywhere in the house (or out for that matter) a bit of frisky fun makes my day really.
Though I appreciate its not easy with a LO around.

I'm sure you'll think of something.


----------



## Guppy051708

I approve too :D :D :D


----------



## Guppy051708

5-a-side, the steps? Please elaborate, we have 3 floors- so plenty of steps ;)


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks 5 a side and Noni..well ladies read if you wish...

I am a lesbian. I got pregnant successfully as follows...You can do this too even if you have a boyfriend or hubby I believe this is the way!!!

FRESH SPERM EJACULATED IN TO A STERILIZED, EMPTY BABY FOOD JAR, A MEDICINE SYRINGE (NEEDLESS) AND A REGULAR INSERTION... YOU HAVE YOUR DH (OR IN OUR CASE FAM FRIEND) DO HIS BIZ IN THIS JAR, EXTRACT THE SAMPLE BY PULLING BACK THE PLUNGER, GENTLY TAP OUT ANY BUBBLES! LAY ON YOUR BUTT WITH IT PROPPED UP ON PILLOWS, FEET UP IF POSSIBLE, HE WILL INSERT (WELL MY PARTNER DID) THE SAMPLE INTO THE VAGINA (NOT DIRECTLY INTO THE CERVIX) AS FAR DEEP AS COMFY YOU MUST REMAIN RELAXED AS THOUGH YOU WERE HAVING INTERCOUSE. IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE INSERTION, IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT YOU HAVE A CLITORIAL ORGASM USING AN EXTERNAL METHOD, IE, FINGER OR VIBRATOR. THIS ASSISTS THE SWIMMER IN GETTING SUCKED UP BY THE CERVIX FASTER. IF YOU DOUBT ME, PLEASE GOOGLE IT. HONESTLY LADIES, WHEN TTC, HOW MANY OF US STOP IN THE MIDDLE AND HAVE A CLITORIAL ORGASM??? THIS WORKED FOR ME 3 TIMES (1 BIRTH, 2 MISCARRIAGES). I ALSO DRANK ROBITUSSIN THIS LAST TIME I CONCEIVED. THE ACTIVE INGREDIENT GUAIFENESIN CREATES SPERM FRIENDLY CERVICAL MUCUS AND IT SAYS DRINK 2 TSPNS 3TIMES DAILY 3 DAYS BEFORE AND DURING OVULATION. GOOD LUCK LADIES. JUST SAYING...WORTH A TRY!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I need to move my test date to April 7th please hun ! Still no ovulation my body is making me angry this morning :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks guppy i posted it!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks for the info asibling4gi04! I think you are correct about the clitorial orgasm thing. Or at least for me anyways. Ive gotten pregnant twice (both times i got my :bfp: the first cycle, MCed once tho) anyways, i hate sex if i dont have clitorial orgasm so thats what we do. Maybe its true, maybe its not, but whatever it worked for us! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Ruskie, i will change your date, but not worry, it just means you still have more time to :sex: to catch the eggy :spermy:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep that is true im wearing the DH out tho :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Can I join?

Im sure I will get my AF tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

GUPPY THANKS! GLAD TO KNOW YOU AGREE! I love ttc!


----------



## Guppy051708

wantingagirl said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Im sure I will get my AF tomorrow
> 
> xxx

Certainly hun! :friends:
Although, i sincerely hope AF doesn't arrive for you :hugs:

What date would you like me to mark you as?


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> thanks for the info asibling4gi04! I think you are correct about the clitorial orgasm thing. Or at least for me anyways. Ive gotten pregnant twice (both times i got my :bfp: the first cycle, MCed once tho) anyways, i hate sex if i dont have clitorial orgasm so thats what we do. Maybe its true, maybe its not, but whatever it worked for us! lol

Although i do recognize that it doesn't happen this quickly for everyone :hugs:


----------



## riggins1017

Very interesting ladies :) and I thought doing a head stand was out there LOL. Guppy I love to do it on the kitchen counter. My kitchen is shaped like a L so sit in the corner and put one leg up on each side :) Lot of fun and DH loves it too


----------



## asibling4gi04

frisky riggins! woot woot! me likey likey!


----------



## riggins1017

Gotta keep it fun or it will become a task really quick


----------



## deafgal01

If having a clinical organism is the best way to get preggers- then I'm outta luck there... I can't do it, I've tried many times to do that but still haven't figured it out :shrug: There's got to be another way for me to get a :baby: done! I need to remodel my kitchen so I have a better L counter for doing that on... Hmmm...


----------



## asibling4gi04

DEAFGAL01, just ask your DH if you can bring a girlfriend in to helo you achieve that "o" lol. Just kidding. But hey.... lol


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: that's every man dream if he can have a 3 some (with 2 beautiful girls)- unfortunately I am shooting that dream down by refusing flat out... :-= I'm sure I'll get that eggy one way or another... Just takes time.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Deafgal have you tried a vibrating "egg" on the clitorial region? I got one that has 2 speeds and man o man it takes me 2 seconds!


----------



## Luxy

Can I join please??? This is my first cycle ttc and I don't actually know how long my cycle is yet, but I'm gonna go for 28 days after AF came so will make it 10th April for me.

Thanks!

Luxy xx


----------



## riggins1017

Luxy said:


> Can I join please??? This is my first cycle ttc and I don't actually know how long my cycle is yet, but I'm gonna go for 28 days after AF came so will make it 10th April for me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Luxy xx

Welcome Luxy just a heads up this is a very interesting and open thread!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Welcome luxy! I will add ya hun!
And as riggins point out, we are very open here but such an encouraging group of TTCers :friends:
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

WELCOME LUXY smile and best wishes for a BFFFFFPPPPP


----------



## Luxy

Riggins - open...??? I just read the getting the syringe out and squirting those spermies up you!! Now thats open! If my DH would agree to it and it would give me that BFP then i'd do it!! :rofl: Can't see him liking that idea, oh well, best just stick to some good old :sex: for the time being!

Luxy xx


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: oh garsh, you girls are so funny!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ITS NOT SO much about the syringe method, its about the clitorial "o" and keeping yourself laying down and elevated for at lease 15 minutes!


----------



## riggins1017

Luxy said:


> Riggins - open...??? I just read the getting the syringe out and squirting those spermies up you!! Now thats open! If my DH would agree to it and it would give me that BFP then i'd do it!! :rofl: Can't see him liking that idea, oh well, best just stick to some good old :sex: for the time being!
> 
> Luxy xx

Thats what I was talking about :rofl: I wasnt talking about my comments HAHA. I love it this is the best thread ever I am a super super open person thank god you guys are too. 

So 1DPO and so freaking gassy its not even funny and I havent even eaten anything today. Oh and if I have sex one more dayt his week I think my cervix is going to fall out. Today makes the 7th day in a row. I love it dont get me wrong but DH loves wild and crazy sex never ever just slow and gentle.....TMI sorry


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> So 1DPO and so freaking gassy its not even funny and I havent even eaten anything today. Oh and if I have sex one more dayt his week I* think my cervix is going to fall out.* Today makes the 7th day in a row. I love it dont get me wrong but DH loves wild and crazy sex never ever just slow and gentle.....TMI sorry

Oh my, me too! IDK why, but i dont like it. Like i hate when my husband farts (sorry, TMI :haha:) but i had to be a hypocrite today and do it :rofl: i dont get why i am so flipping gassy :shrug: alls i know, is, this would be embarassing if i was out in public :rofl:

* now that is funny. Maybe we can be "team outtie cervix" because i feel the same exact way...and i still have 5 days until Ov. *


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg you are all so corrupted, IE, OPEN! Just kidding, IM LOVING THIS THREAD! POSITIVE ENERGY AND LOTS OF BLUNT PEOPS! YAY I FOUND MY HOME. If you dont mind lesbians lol


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> So 1DPO and so freaking gassy its not even funny and I havent even eaten anything today. Oh and if I have sex one more dayt his week I* think my cervix is going to fall out.* Today makes the 7th day in a row. I love it dont get me wrong but DH loves wild and crazy sex never ever just slow and gentle.....TMI sorry
> 
> Oh my, me too! IDK why, but i dont like it. Like i hate when my husband farts (sorry, TMI :haha:) but i had to be a hypocrite today and do it :rofl: i dont get why i am so flipping gassy :shrug: alls i know, is, this would be embarassing if i was out in public :rofl:
> 
> * now that is funny. Maybe we can be "team outtie cervix" because i feel the same exact way...and i still have 5 days until Ov. *Click to expand...

Well at least you are at home I am at work LOL I know this might be weird but my DH and I dont fart around each other. We have been together for 6 years and neither one of us have intentionally farted around each other I mean maybe a slip while we sleep or something but NEVER on purpose. My DH sayd that a man should never do things like that in front of a lady and a true lday shouldnt do that in front of anyone. Very Very old school for being 33 yrs old but both of our parents are like that also.


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> omg you are all so corrupted, IE, OPEN! Just kidding, IM LOVING THIS THREAD! POSITIVE ENERGY AND LOTS OF BLUNT PEOPS! YAY I FOUND MY HOME. If you dont mind lesbians lol

We will take you how you are!!!!! My best friend is gay.


----------



## asibling4gi04

yippee! thanks does he want to be a donor? lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I wish my husband didn't fart around me! :haha: He has the smelliest farts ever and he totally does it on purpose :grr: Me on the other hand, i am STILL embarassed to fart around him. Actually, he encourages me, and i just can't do it! lol I am still super embarassed and we have been together for 7 years lol. His feet always smell terrible too. I told him he needs to go see a "stinkologist" :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

We accept everyone. LGBTA are just as welcomed as heterosexuals :friends:


----------



## KendraNoell

I love lesbians!


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> yippee! thanks does he want to be a donor? lol

He said hell no he doesnt want any part of making rug rats!!! hahahahaha


----------



## riggins1017

KendraNoell said:


> I love lesbians!

Hey I see your ticker.. have you tested yet? when is :witch: due?


----------



## asibling4gi04

KendraNoell said:


> I love lesbians!

Thank you Kendra! I love to be loved!


----------



## asibling4gi04

riggins1017 said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> yippee! thanks does he want to be a donor? lol
> 
> He said hell no he doesnt want any part of making rug rats!!! hahahahahaClick to expand...

lmao riggins


----------



## asibling4gi04

a stinkologist? AHAAHAA I LOVE IT! Thanks Guppy! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> a stinkologist? AHAAHAA I LOVE IT! Thanks Guppy! :haha:

bahaha. thanks! i guess it would be some type of dermatologist, but he is dang smelly sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Luxy

Oh I really think I'm gonna fit in well here! I'm a say it as it is kinds girl! In my eyes a spade is a god damn bloody spade so I will call it that! No mincing words here!

As for farting, I swear my hubby does it on purpose! If we're in bed (for sleeping...not THAT!!) and we spoon but with me behind him, he'll just fart onto me!! It gross!!! I hate farting around him and try not to but if one slips out he rips it out of me! Men eh!!

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

luxy too funny.I swear my girlfriend thinks she is a man, farts constantly and her feet will blow your socks off..ugh


----------



## Luxy

asibling - Don't get me started on the feet...DH once asked for my eyebrow tweezers, I asked what for, and got the reply "I have some weird hard skin on the bottom of my foot and I want to use them to dig it out" Seriously!!! He got a big fat NO to say the least!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg luxy thats NOTHING, SHE actually asks me to itch in between her toes when she has athletes feet. OMG NO WAY GROSS!!! UGH


----------



## Luxy

This thread is helping keep me distracted and not clock watching...OPK time at 1700hrs!! I'm trying to do it properly, not drinking for 4 hours before hand etc... I did that yesterday and my wee was so dark! I'm always drinking water or juice so to not drink for 4 hours is soooo hard! It's worth it though if it helps with the buba making!


----------



## Luxy

asibling, now that is gross!! You should ask her something similar and see what response you get! Lol!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Luxy now thats an idea! Lol wink


----------



## riggins1017

Ok you guys really have some sick and sticky partners. I think my DH is an angel :)


----------



## noni

omg! you girls are so hilarious...

all this fart and smelly feet talking is keeping my mind off of you know what! haha

oh no when it comes to farting or burping my DH encourages me to do it, at first I wouldn't do it but ah after 10yrs together I gave in, I still get a little bashful but I let them rip when I have to... All I say is you told me too...lmao!


----------



## asibling4gi04

GLAD TO HELP Noni!!!!!!! It is all funny!!!! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Besides being sometimes smelly (i make him smell good :haha:) he is the best :cloud9:


----------



## noni

Aww that's sweet guppy!

I too am blessed to have a wonderful husband as well, he is my best friend


----------



## asibling4gi04

i want to say I am jealous. I am in love wth my partner but we are far from best friends, we dont see eye to eye on much~


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :hugs: its not always perfect here either :nope: def a work in progress! But still love him anyways :cloud9:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks guppy


----------



## Guppy051708

no problem friend :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Anyone else on CD 15?


----------



## Luxy

Guppy, I'm on 12 so just a few days behind you, just done my opk and there was no smiley face for me :nope:

I read about the smep method so thought I'd give that a go. We're in the every other day stage at the mo, just waiting for that smiley and then get onto the every day stage! not that I'm telling hubby that its all timed!

He really is so very sweet despite the farting etc... he thinks the baby should be conceived as naturally as possible and not timed and clinical. Yeah ok, cos we can :sex: at any time of the month and still get preggers! I wish! Even though i'm timing it its still staying fun and not just baby making so I think he should consider himself very lucky all this :sex: he's getting!!


----------



## riggins1017

I am CD13 so we are all right there together but I ovulated really early this month. Have you ladies ovulated yet and if so what CD are you? I think my body is screwed up after my chemical in Jan. I had a 24-28 day cycle last month I am not really sure what it is b/c I started spotting on 3/8 and had a full bleed on 3/11 so i was thinking 3/11 was CD1 but if you go by when I ovulated then 3/8 was the 1st day. Thank god for OPK's or I would never know when I was Ov'd........ Why does this all have to be so difficult.


----------



## noni

aww don't be jealous asibling... even best friends fight from time to time...haha

and just like you we don't always see eye to eye on a lot of things but that's just how relationships are, you work at them everyday but at the end of the day you're happy you have eachother &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins, CD1 is always considered once you have a full flow (aka more than spotting). :thumbup:

Well im on CD 15 but i dont ov. until CD 20 (last cycle was 22 but that was just an atypical cycle all around). I am so sick of waiting :( but trying to see the good in it...at least my 2WW will only be 10 days as opposed to 2 weeks. but still. takes forever and AF always last like 6-7 days :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww thanks..i just wanna be happy and give my daughter a sibling


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> riggins, CD1 is always considered once you have a full flow (aka more than spotting). :thumbup:
> 
> Well im on CD 15 but i dont ov. until CD 20 (last cycle was 22 but that was just an atypical cycle all around). I am so sick of waiting :( but trying to see the good in it...at least my 2WW will only be 10 days as opposed to 2 weeks. but still. takes forever and AF always last like 6-7 days :(

Well thats what I thought too but that means I would have Ov'd on CD11 or CD12 is that normal? I'm normally Ov at CD14.


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> riggins, CD1 is always considered once you have a full flow (aka more than spotting). :thumbup:
> 
> Well im on CD 15 but i dont ov. until CD 20 (last cycle was 22 but that was just an atypical cycle all around). I am so sick of waiting :( but trying to see the good in it...at least my 2WW will only be 10 days as opposed to 2 weeks. but still. takes forever and AF always last like 6-7 days :(

Yikes my AF is only here about 3-4 days MAX


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> riggins, CD1 is always considered once you have a full flow (aka more than spotting). :thumbup:
> 
> Well im on CD 15 but i dont ov. until CD 20 (last cycle was 22 but that was just an atypical cycle all around). I am so sick of waiting :( but trying to see the good in it...at least my 2WW will only be 10 days as opposed to 2 weeks. but still. takes forever and AF always last like 6-7 days :(
> 
> Well thats what I thought too but that means I would have Ov'd on CD11 or CD12 is that normal? I'm normally Ov at CD14.Click to expand...

yep. CD 14 is just an _average_. So that means some ppl Ov. earlier than that and some ppl Ov. later than that. Your ovulation date can change every cycle based on being sick, taking new meds, stress, weight loss/gain, etc. In general, you will have a pattern that you will likely ov. but there are so many things that can change that date in your cycle. For instance i *usually* ov. you on CD 20, but there was one cycle it happened on CD 19 and one cycle it happened on CD 22. The thing that *usually* doesn't change is your Luteal Phase (LP). Like mine is *normally* 10 days so even the cycle i ov.ed early-the LP was 10 days, same with when i ov.ed later. 
Perfectly normal hun :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

CD 18 for me im hoping and praying ovulation is tonight had 3 pos opks for 3 days in row


----------



## Guppy051708

wow!...can you share the wealth :haha:
I bet it will be tonight or early tomorrow morning then! They usually dont stay positive for longer than that!
:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep me too ! My boobs started hurting awhile ago thinking mabey progesterone is starting to go thru my system


----------



## deafgal01

:saywhat: I don't even know where the clitorial region is... :dohh: Vibrating egg?! I guess I'll have to try that...

I forgot what else I was gonna say... Darn it... Oh farts... Speaking of farts... my DH unintentionally let a big one out (thankfully it wasn't a stinky type) while he was snuggling with me with his dick in me... :dohh: He laughed so hard cuz I wasn't expecting that and the :shock: on my face said it all... Yeah I'm comfortable enough with him to let a fart out every now and then (and he does the same)...


----------



## Euronova

Ok girls.... I think I have missed the surge or I am not ovulating :( Was getting a line but really faint, got a bit darker so started to do the OPK 3 to 4 times a day.... now it's disapeared again :( 
I'm at day 19 or something and been doing OPK since day 12.... cycle is long... possibly 35 days.... maybe more.... 
Should I should give up.....


----------



## deafgal01

Idk what the other ladies would say but I'd keep testing 2 times a day to make sure it doesn't reappear... :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

No no no hun! :hugs:
LH does exist and fluctuates during a cycle- that includes before and after ovulation. Since your cycles are 35 days, i would have to guess that you will be ov. a little later (although i could be wrong). I think your body is just gearing up to ovulate :D i dont think youve missed it :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Euronova

Thanks I just wish I knew what my cycle will be like this time. Last cycle was 9 weeks :(( I just wish someone would have told me years ago that the pill could do this to me! Evil evil thing!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave:
I've caught up on on all the chatting, and I literally lol'd at some comments. My OH and I fart around each other all of the time lol, mine are typically silent, but he always encourages me to make them loud :dohh: men I tell yeh !
Anyways, I've been suffering with SORE bbs and nipples since 4DPO, starting out slightly tender on the sides and now my entire bbs are sore, both. Talk about hold the girls when I run up the stairs :wacko: Does anyone else have this right from the time of O up until af arrives??? Cause this is hard to handle sometimes and I can't mark it down as a "symptom" for me, last month was my chemical and had sore bbs, but this is only my second regular cycle post depo.. so I'm just learning my typical TWW symptoms xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Guppy051708 said:


> Anyone else on CD 15?

I'm right behind you...CD 14!! And OPKs are still soooo faint they're driving me crazy.


----------



## Lisa92881

deafgal01 said:


> :saywhat: I don't even know where the clitorial region is... :dohh: Vibrating egg?! I guess I'll have to try that...
> 
> I forgot what else I was gonna say... Darn it... Oh farts... Speaking of farts... my DH unintentionally let a big one out (thankfully it wasn't a stinky type) while he was snuggling with me with his dick in me... :dohh: He laughed so hard cuz I wasn't expecting that and the :shock: on my face said it all... Yeah I'm comfortable enough with him to let a fart out every now and then (and he does the same)...

Yes I'm also very intrigued by the vibrating eggg...hmmmm!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MABEL2011

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> I've caught up on on all the chatting, and I literally lol'd at some comments. My OH and I fart around each other all of the time lol, mine are typically silent, but he always encourages me to make them loud :dohh: men I tell yeh !
> Anyways, I've been suffering with SORE bbs and nipples since 4DPO, starting out slightly tender on the sides and now my entire bbs are sore, both. Talk about hold the girls when I run up the stairs :wacko: Does anyone else have this right from the time of O up until af arrives??? Cause this is hard to handle sometimes and I can't mark it down as a "symptom" for me, last month was my chemical and had sore bbs, but this is only my second regular cycle post depo.. so I'm just learning my typical TWW symptoms xx

I started getting sore bb's at 3DPO and still have them (6DPO right now) but they are not that tender (my nipples were one day in the shower, ouch...) but for the most part, they only hurt when I do stuff like.... run up the stairs!!! This is my first "normal" cycle so I am not sure if this is what generally happens.....

BTW, I just read the last few pages of this thread, hilarious :rofl: and to riggins1017 my DH is exactly the same, very old school for 34, He gets so embarrased when he toots in front of me, I still have yet to let one out, but I keep telling him, it will happen one day, lol


----------



## Jess137

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> So 1DPO and so freaking gassy its not even funny and I havent even eaten anything today. Oh and if I have sex one more dayt his week I* think my cervix is going to fall out.* Today makes the 7th day in a row. I love it dont get me wrong but DH loves wild and crazy sex never ever just slow and gentle.....TMI sorry
> 
> Oh my, me too! IDK why, but i dont like it. Like i hate when my husband farts (sorry, TMI :haha:) but i had to be a hypocrite today and do it :rofl: i dont get why i am so flipping gassy :shrug: alls i know, is, this would be embarassing if i was out in public :rofl:
> 
> * now that is funny. Maybe we can be "team outtie cervix" because i feel the same exact way...and i still have 5 days until Ov. *Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you are at home I am at work LOL I know this might be weird but my DH and I dont fart around each other. We have been together for 6 years and neither one of us have intentionally farted around each other I mean maybe a slip while we sleep or something but NEVER on purpose. My DH sayd that a man should never do things like that in front of a lady and a true lday shouldnt do that in front of anyone. Very Very old school for being 33 yrs old but both of our parents are like that also.Click to expand...

riggins: My DH is so weird about bodily functions. He will not fart or burp in front of me (on purpose) and freaks out if I do on accident. We've been together for 5 years! I don't get it. AND he is only 22. I think that's how his family is. Mine on the other hand are the opposite. My mom goes to the bathroom with the door open, if that tells you anything! LOL


----------



## skeet9924

LOL Catching up on todays thread was definetly amusing!! My DH is very open about bodily functions...he farts all the time around me!! He encourages me to be open...but I just cant do it...I was gassy one day and he tried to tickle me to make me fart ...

I'm so jealous of you ladies that are on your TWW and waiting for O....I still have atleast a week since AF is still hanging around :( I'm so impatient!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

riggins1017 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I love lesbians!
> 
> Hey I see your ticker.. have you tested yet? when is :witch: due?Click to expand...

I've tested about 8 times already... LOL not even close to anything resembling a line! :(


----------



## Guppy051708

KendraNoell said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I love lesbians!
> 
> Hey I see your ticker.. have you tested yet? when is :witch: due?Click to expand...
> 
> I've tested about 8 times already... LOL not even close to anything resembling a line! :(Click to expand...

aww :hugs: if it gives you any hope, i didn't even get a faint postive until 13DPOs (dh couldn't see it :dohh:) and then get a proper positive at 15DPOs. hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks :) my impatience kills me sometimes.


----------



## Guppy051708

I think it kills all of us lol


----------



## StarKatie

***silently stalking this crazy thread, very amused, haha***


----------



## 5-a-side

You guys have been busy since I went to sleep (thats what I love about Global communities there's always someone awake)
OH made a prediction this morning, said we'd get our BFP in July. I've no idea why he said that at all. We shall just have to wait and see. He is usually right on everything (and gladly not a "told-you-so" person).
Still sore throat but nothing else. 
:sex: last night and again this morning, just for fun which was lovely.


----------



## Conina

Euronova said:


> Ok girls.... I think I have missed the surge or I am not ovulating :( Was getting a line but really faint, got a bit darker so started to do the OPK 3 to 4 times a day.... now it's disapeared again :(
> I'm at day 19 or something and been doing OPK since day 12.... cycle is long... possibly 35 days.... maybe more....
> Should I should give up.....

Euro - your cycle sounds similar to mine, mine are usually 32-36 days. This month I had got faint +ves on OPKs around CD18 but then they went away completely. I thought I'd missed my surge, but then on CD22 - big +ve lines. So don't give up and keep testing for a few days yet.


----------



## Luxy

Morning ladies!

I've just caught up from where I left off last night and have had a good old chuckle to myself!

I think the big "O" is iminent (ah... I remember the days where all I cared about was the other big "O"!!) I've got lower back ache, bit of a tummy ache and I have some very fetching spots on my chin. Yeah I look and feel so sexy, my hubby's really gonna want to :sex: with me like this! Lol! 

I am just a bit worried about doing my opk this afternoon though incase I get that smiley face, as I start work at 6 tonight and don't get home until 9 in the morning and I'm so worried that we won't be able to DTD during the right time. I'm working the same tomorrow night too so in a way I'm really hoping for a negative opk!! 

Does anyone know with the CB digital ones how long you have after getting your smiley face? 

Luxy xx


----------



## riggins1017

5-a-side said:


> You guys have been busy since I went to sleep (thats what I love about Global communities there's always someone awake)
> OH made a prediction this morning, said we'd get our BFP in July. I've no idea why he said that at all. We shall just have to wait and see. He is usually right on everything (and gladly not a "told-you-so" person).
> Still sore throat but nothing else.
> :sex: last night and again this morning, just for fun which was lovely.

Girl dont ever tell a mant hat he is right about everything LOL havent you learned that yet HAHA


----------



## riggins1017

Luxy said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I've just caught up from where I left off last night and have had a good old chuckle to myself!
> 
> I think the big "O" is iminent (ah... I remember the days where all I cared about was the other big "O"!!) I've got lower back ache, bit of a tummy ache and I have some very fetching spots on my chin. Yeah I look and feel so sexy, my hubby's really gonna want to :sex: with me like this! Lol!
> 
> I am just a bit worried about doing my opk this afternoon though incase I get that smiley face, as I start work at 6 tonight and don't get home until 9 in the morning and I'm so worried that we won't be able to DTD during the right time. I'm working the same tomorrow night too so in a way I'm really hoping for a negative opk!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know with the CB digital ones how long you have after getting your smiley face?
> 
> Luxy xx

ohhhh honey dont hope its negative if you get a positive OPK you will OV'd in the next 24 to 36 hours so you will be ok. I was talking to a friend last night who is a nurse at an OBGYN office and she said that actually once you get a +OPK you could ovulate anywhere from the next 2-4 days soooooo.... I would think that you would want it to be + then at least you know you are OV'd. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Luxy

Phew, thanks for putting my mind at rest riggins - hubby will just get jumped on when I get home from work now!! Lol!!

I was so worried that if I got a smiley face that I would have like 12 hours or something. We DTD last night so I know we'd still be ok but I want to maximise our chances!!

xx


----------



## Lily7

Morning ladies

I got my reading through yesterday from ttcbabylovepredictions and here is what it says,

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive in APRIL OR MAY THIS YEAR. I see a girl

Taking it with a pinch of salt of course! What do yous think?


----------



## Guppy051708

Lily, so much fun!! :dance: hope you she's right!

luxy, i used CBD OPKs last time and i loved them (could never get a positive on the Answer strips :dohh: but did on the CBD OPKs!). With that said, I would only get one positive smiley (around 6 at night). The next morning i would test and get a negative. But dont worry i think i am just one of those rare ladies who the eggy is only good for 12 hours. :thumbup: and i dont think that happens all too often


HAPPY 23rd BIRTHDAY TO ME!!! :cake: hehe.


----------



## Lily7

Thanks Guppy....I hope so too

:cake: Happy birthday!! x


----------



## Elhaym

Where are you, eggy? No posiitve OPK yet, so looks like this will be a long cycle :( I just hope I ov late rather than not at all.


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust: so the eggy Elhaym! :dust:

Thanks lily!


----------



## Elhaym

Ooh Guppy just saw it was your birthday, happy birthday chick :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! :friends:


----------



## deafgal01

happy birthday Guppy!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you! :D
My LO gave me a good b-day present- sleep! haha


----------



## Luxy

Happy Birthday Guppy!! Super sticky birthday baby dust to you! 

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun!
I really hope this makes my cycle lucky! I ov. in 4 days! :dance:


----------



## deafgal01

It will be Guppy- you're gonna get it this cycle. You have to! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

RE: ovulating in 4 days ...well hopefully anyways :wacko:


----------



## Luxy

Well I didn't have to worry about my night shifts messing up the baby making - no smiley face on the OPK for me today :nope:

I was quite gutted really. I honestly felt that I was getting ovulating symptoms. Oh well, I'll test again tomorrow

Luxy xx


----------



## Guppy051708

sorry hun :hugs: 
what time did you test?


----------



## Luxy

at about 2:30, and hadn't drank anything for 4 hours just like it said to. I'll just try again tomorrow but cos I'll be sleeping between my night shifts I won't be testing until about 4. That won't mess up the results will it?

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

its hard to say but i just wanted to say that i can NEVER get a postive OPK until 6pm or later. i dont know why but if i test anytime before thati just dont get a positive. I know everyone is differnet but maybe that could also be the case :shrug:


----------



## riggins1017

hAppY bIRtHdAY!!!!!!!! 

Quick question if I am 2 DPO and I am having small twinges on one side does that mean I have a swimmer making its way?????????


----------



## Luxy

riggins1017 said:


> hAppY bIRtHdAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Quick question if I am 2 DPO and I am having small twinges on one side does that mean I have a swimmer making its way?????????

Ooooh, lets hope so!!! :dust:


----------



## MABEL2011

riggins1017 said:


> hAppY bIRtHdAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Quick question if I am 2 DPO and I am having small twinges on one side does that mean I have a swimmer making its way?????????

When I was 2DPO, I started getting twinges on the side that dropped the egg as well as a constant dull ache. I can't say what it is, so sorry for that, but I am ahead of you by about 5 days, so I can let you know if it's a good sign :haha: FX'd and lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif

And a special helping of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif to Guppy, hope you have a wonderful birthday today!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you!

riggins, I hope its a good sign :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 5-a-side

riggins1017 said:


> Quick question if I am 2 DPO and I am having small twinges on one side does that mean I have a swimmer making its way?????????

I've been reading on TWW and people have said thats a good sign!
FX,


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUPPY!!!


----------



## riggins1017

5-a-side said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question if I am 2 DPO and I am having small twinges on one side does that mean I have a swimmer making its way?????????
> 
> I've been reading on TWW and people have said thats a good sign!
> FX,
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUPPY!!!Click to expand...

YAY thanks everyone!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy, happy bday!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Happy Birthday Guppy i hope you have a great day hun !


----------



## GettingBroody

Luxy said:


> Well I didn't have to worry about my night shifts messing up the baby making - no smiley face on the OPK for me today :nope:
> 
> I was quite gutted really. I honestly felt that I was getting ovulating symptoms. Oh well, I'll test again tomorrow
> 
> Luxy xx

If I were you I'd start testing more than once a day when you think you're approaching ov... I got a neg opk Wed afternoon, pos opks Wed evening and Thursday morning and negative again Thurs afternoon.... If I'd only been testing once a day in the afternoon I'd have totally missed it!


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Happy Birthday Guppy!!!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

GettingBroody said:


> Luxy said:
> 
> 
> Well I didn't have to worry about my night shifts messing up the baby making - no smiley face on the OPK for me today :nope:
> 
> I was quite gutted really. I honestly felt that I was getting ovulating symptoms. Oh well, I'll test again tomorrow
> 
> Luxy xx
> 
> If I were you I'd start testing more than once a day when you think you're approaching ov... I got a neg opk Wed afternoon, pos opks Wed evening and Thursday morning and negative again Thurs afternoon.... If I'd only been testing once a day in the afternoon I'd have totally missed it!Click to expand...

^THats exactly what happens to me every time i use the OPKs! same exact thing, to a T- and i know thay so many many woman get positives in the evening!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## kezz_howland

I tried going by OPK's last cycle and never got a positive, but got very close to one, then it went back to blank again, so I assumed I just missed the actual surge, and I tested twice a day on most days. Now i'm using the CBFM. On day CD10 I got 'high fertility' and am still high now on CD12. Been doing OPK's alongside but not even a smidge of a line yet! But i know with the CBFM you can get up to 7 days high. We DTD on CD10 and gonna do it tonight and every other night till I get peak fertility and it goes back down to low again! That should cover me!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I highly recommend the clear blue digital opks. I mean, i know they are more expensive but i could NEVER get a positive on the ones that have the 2 lines. NEVER and one time i dipped the Answer brand (has lines) in my urine, and then dipped the Clear blue digi opk in. The Answer brand was still super light- not nearly a positive- at all, but the digital came up with a smily. And that one has been correct every time weve use it :thumbup: Glad to know im not the only one that house trouble with the OPKs and getting positives! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

All the days before my positive I was getting no second line whatsoever, not even a faint one! Was just beginning to get worried when the positive showed up!


----------



## riggins1017

So not to change the subject but to all the ladies that are past ovulation.... Do I have any symptom spotters in the house???? Here's mine.
So I am 2DPO today and I have creamy lotion like CM (ALOT.. more than normal) and light twinges/cramps on my right side. 

I will say that the last time I was pregnant a few months back I have twinges in the right side as well and I have not noticed them any other time. As for the CM I am sooo... not an expert in that department so IDK :shrug: if thats normal or not. What you think??

Just want a baby bean :baby: soo freaking bad.


----------



## deafgal01

tiny bit of creamy cm... Not very much. :shrug: I'm trying not to symptom spot as hard as that is... I'm 3 dpo. No cramps or anything.


----------



## Guppy051708

I had tons and tons of creamy CM when i was preggo both times!


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> I had tons and tons of creamy CM when i was preggo both times!

I am so keeping my fingers crossed. So I came off the pill in january after 10 years and in february I found out I was pregnant honest to god had symptoms from 2 DPO but it could be b/c something was wrong and in marhc when :witch: arrived I had NOTHING at all so I am hoping this month will bring good things. It makes it easy to compare b/c one month I was pregnant and the next not so I have something to compare this month too.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well i would take it as a good sing until you find out either way for sure :D :dust:


----------



## riggins1017

I sure hope so guppy but I do have to say that I absolutely obsess over symptom spotting even though i try so hard not too. IT CONSUMES ME LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh i am usually the same way! lol i am sure i will be doing it once i finally ov.! i always analyzed my BBTs :blush: i know it didn't mean much of anything, but i always tried to make a case for it lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Today im in awfull pain on my left side so im sure its ovulation today !! At least i hope so this is the latest ive ever ovulated since i have been charting mabey just mabey by a swing of luck its gonna be a good outcome


----------



## riggins1017

Ruskiegirl said:


> Today im in awfull pain on my left side so im sure its ovulation today !! At least i hope so this is the latest ive ever ovulated since i have been charting mabey just mabey by a swing of luck its gonna be a good outcome

kEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU HUN


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun Gl to you also sweetie


----------



## pinksandy3

hey all!!
just dropping in to wish lots of :dust: to everyone!

Happy birthday Guppy!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Guppy051708

^TYVM! :friends:

Ruskie, sounds like ov. to me! :dance:
:dust:

i am just sooo excited for everyone to start testing!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I know i hope we get a great outcome with :bfp:'s that would be so neat if at least 50% of us got our :bfp:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey, i think thats an attainable goal! :D


----------



## MABEL2011

riggins1017 said:


> So not to change the subject but to all the ladies that are past ovulation.... Do I have any symptom spotters in the house???? Here's mine.
> So I am 2DPO today and I have creamy lotion like CM (ALOT.. more than normal) and light twinges/cramps on my right side.
> 
> I will say that the last time I was pregnant a few months back I have twinges in the right side as well and I have not noticed them any other time. As for the CM I am sooo... not an expert in that department so IDK :shrug: if thats normal or not. What you think??
> 
> Just want a baby bean :baby: soo freaking bad.

I also had a lot of creamy CM, I was confused as to why I was still having so much CM after OV so I did research, it could just be what happens (this is all so personal so no one can say for sure in each persons case) but it is also a sign of pregnancy because this is the time the body prepares for pregancy and forms the mucus plug so to have excess creamy CM is common. <----- I am hoping the later of the 2 is correct in our situations :winkwink:


----------



## MABEL2011

I, again agree with Guppy!!! :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Grrrr... I think I'm out this month... AF is seeming to show today, 2 days early. At least that means I can start over sooner!


----------



## Guppy051708

KendraNoell said:


> Grrrr... I think I'm out this month... AF is seeming to show today, 2 days early. At least that means I can start over sooner!

Oh no! :hugs: i am going to pray that its just IB until you get a solid answer :D
:dust:



13DPOs is when i had some bleeding, thought i was out. Thought it was Af, but nope! It was IB :D


----------



## MABEL2011

Awe KendraNoell, my fingers are x'd for you :hugs:


----------



## amielh

April 11th for me...

Wishing everyone lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## StarKatie

https://www.allgraphics123.com/ag/01/14092/14092.gif *

TO GUPPY!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! * :-=:-=:-=


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks friend! :cake:

amielh- :hi: and welcome! :flower:
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know if it would be IB unless I O'd later than I thought. My cycle was only 25 days. I put a tampon in about noon and at 7 it wasn't even like a quarter full. It hurt coming out it was so dry. A little red blood mostly brown. I don't know. I don't have any other AF symptoms like I usually do. I don't get a lot of cramps anyway but I usually get some on day one of AF coming.


----------



## Elhaym

STILL waiting for ov! :( I might need to change my test day Guppy, I'll wait and see if/when I O first. Grrrr!


----------



## Guppy051708

KendraNoell said:


> I don't know if it would be IB unless I O'd later than I thought. My cycle was only 25 days. I put a tampon in about noon and at 7 it wasn't even like a quarter full. It hurt coming out it was so dry. A little red blood mostly brown. I don't know. I don't have any other AF symptoms like I usually do. I don't get a lot of cramps anyway but I usually get some on day one of AF coming.

OMG!! This is EXACTLY what happened to me when i got pregnant with my son! :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

Elhaym said:


> STILL waiting for ov! :( I might need to change my test day Guppy, I'll wait and see if/when I O first. Grrrr!

aww :hugs: well i hope you Ov. soon, but if you need to change the date, just let me know :friends:


----------



## BeesBella

24th April for me pretty please. Am hoping for either =)
This is my first month trying preseed so I am hoping that, along with temping, OPK's and maca will help me.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Welcome Bees :friends:
I'll mark you down. Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

BeesBella said:


> 24th April for me pretty please. Am hoping for either =)
> This is my first month trying preseed so I am hoping that, along with temping, OPK's and maca will help me.

Same here... minus the temping :D


----------



## KendraNoell

Guppy- I would like to hope so but its seeming to get heavier now. I'm considering it AF unless it stops dramatically today.


----------



## deafgal01

I can't wait for summer so my temping will be more easier to track... Blah. It went up yesterday and now today it's lower because I test at different time on weekends. boo...


----------



## Guppy051708

Kendra- all the dust in the world hun :dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HopefulMadre

Hello! My name is Jackie, I will be testing the 19th of April (realistically I will not be that patient) but that is when my next AF is due! If I do in fact conceive I will be keeping it a surprise but I am secretly wishing for a girl ;)


----------



## helensamantha

Evening everyone, 

right, just a quick update from me!!!! had a very-nearly-if-not-actually positive OPK this afternoon so we :sex: straight away WITH conceive plus.....and (TMI coming up) 4 (yes 4) clit orgasms with my rampant rabbit :blush: so i'm just lying back now and hoping for the best!!! 

So, will be doing another OPK this evening and possibly 2moz afternoon just to see if i had caught my peak or not.....hopefullly i will have as this will have been the last chance to :sex: for me this month as OH has got some ridiuclous working hours in the next few days so i will barely see him! Hope his little :spermy: zoom off to my tubes and stay alive long enough to catch my soon-to-be-released eggy!!!!

This of course means that my ticker and my predicted test date may well be off by a couple of days.......

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Yay! Glad you got some sexy time and everything is timed perfectly! you really can't ask for anything better as far as thats concerned! Hope you caught the eggy! :spermy:
:dust:

HopefulMadre- adding you now hun. "Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Bella2223

Hi, this is our first month tracking ovulation and timing bd, I will be testing 10 April, the day after my af is due. Fingers crossed that this is the month. Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi, can i be added please? We are planning to test on April 9th! Hoping for a baby girl!!

:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Grrr... bleeding went away this afternoon. WTF


----------



## MABEL2011

KendraNoell said:


> Grrr... bleeding went away this afternoon. WTF

Awe, hunny, thats good news!!!


----------



## rocketb

KendraNoell said:


> Grrr... bleeding went away this afternoon. WTF

:dust::dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

KendraNoell said:


> Grrr... bleeding went away this afternoon. WTF

Thats great news ! I would test in the morning if your not bleeding hun:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I agree! :D

Ive added both you girls!
Welcome to thread. :friends:
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I agree! :D

Ive added both you girls!
Welcome to thread. :friends:
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Why is that? I've been testing every day though. I guess I don't see what it would mean.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

If your not having af it could mean implantation bleeding hun


----------



## Luxy

Morning lovely ladies!

Just go home after my second night shift, hubby is out playing golf so thought I'd slip in a quick OPK and........I GOT MY SMILEY FACE!!!!! :happydance:

I'm ridiculously excited! Time for a quick sleep (2 fifteen hour nights can make you a bit sleepy!) to recharge my batteries then time to get myself all sexy for DH coming home! He better not be too tired after his round of golf! 

We :sex: yesterday morning when I got home before I went to sleep, but I'm planning on DTD as much as I can over the next couple days. I'm gonna catch that eggie! 

I'll have a good catch up on the thread now I've posted my happy news!

Luxy xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Still waiting for the CBFM to give me 'peak fertility'. Been on 'high fertility' for 5 days now. I was hoping today (CD14) would be the day but nope! My last cycle was only 26 days long so I thought I would have OV'd by now, but before going on the pill I was always irregular so guess I shouldn't be surprised. I'm getting some EWCM but not as much as I did last cycle, and it seems to be slightly yellow rather than clear. Do you think it will just get clearer over next couple of days? It's only appearing on the tissue a couple of times a day. Otherwise it's just watery or dry!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello everyone!
Well I finally got my smiley face with the cb digital opsticks! cd21 was expecting it cd 15! was so excited as this is the first smiley face I have seen since starting to use them, it made me laugh! It was six am and I had to wake up my DH to show him! He wasn't pleased at being woken, lol!
Woo hoo! im also super pleased because I also got a temp dip this morning so this is the first time my chart has reflected my opk since doing both!
*GUPPY * can you please change my test date to 13th april -i have a 16 day lp. Thank-you sooooo much in advance!


----------



## MABEL2011

schoolteacher said:


> Hello everyone!
> Well I finally got my smiley face with the cb digital opsticks! cd21 was expecting it cd 15! was so excited as this is the first smiley face I have seen since starting to use them, it made me laugh! It was six am and I had to wake up my DH to show him! He wasn't pleased at being woken, lol!
> Woo hoo! im also super pleased because I also got a temp dip this morning so this is the first time my chart has reflected my opk since doing both!
> *GUPPY * can you please change my test date to 13th april -i have a 16 day lp. Thank-you sooooo much in advance!

That's great :thumbup: I know how wonderful it is to finally see a smilie face.... I was at the point where I didn't think they worked :haha: FX'd for you to catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

schoolteacher said:


> Hello everyone!
> Well I finally got my smiley face with the cb digital opsticks! cd21 was expecting it cd 15! was so excited as this is the first smiley face I have seen since starting to use them, it made me laugh! It was six am and I had to wake up my DH to show him! He wasn't pleased at being woken, lol!
> Woo hoo! im also super pleased because I also got a temp dip this morning so this is the first time my chart has reflected my opk since doing both!
> *GUPPY * can you please change my test date to 13th april -i have a 16 day lp. Thank-you sooooo much in advance!

I know, isn't the smiley face so cute?! Haha. I got so excited last month and showed my hubby too, he thought I was nuts. I'm on CD 16 and still waiting to see my smiley this month. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

lol! I agree with both of you that smiley face is so cool! especially day after day of a blank circle!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi ladies, Having a good weekend at lots of good fun sex, think I'm due to ovulate around now (though I'm not using opk's this month so I'm not positive about that) I'm just happy having lots of loving moments.
OH and I walked around babies r us yesterday, he found the travel system he likes, he is so happy about TTC, though I think pram research is premature! 
Talked to children today about another baby again (making sure they understand what's going on and that they are happy) and its all going well, had a laugh about baby names too.
Kendra :hugs: its confusing isnt it. I hope its implantation bleeding and that you really have a BFP to share with us x


----------



## Guppy051708

schoolteacher- ive changed your :test: date hun :flower:

Hope everyone Ov. soon! I hope i do! haha supposidly 2 more days until i ov....role on CD 20!
:dust:


----------



## MrsBurton09

TTC #1 Testing for my :bfp: on April 1st fingers crossed!!! I rly want a bby and I wont be picky with what God decides to give me. But I would perfer a girl or ..TWINS.. . LOL.


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsBurton09 said:


> TTC #1 Testing for my :bfp: on April 1st fingers crossed!!! I rly want a bby and I wont be picky with what God decides to give me. But I would perfer a girl or ..TWINS.. . LOL.

Do you want me to mark you down for :pink::pink: or :pink::blue: or only one :pink: ?


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I heard IB is more brown and not red because it takes a long time to cycle out of the body. This had some red in it especially when I wiped. It stopped about 24 hours ago and I haven't yet to start up again. No other AF symptoms. Took an IC this morning and definitely nothing there.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I need to move my test date again hun ! I will be offically testing on april 11th now since today is o day after a very confusing and crazy cycle thus far :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ you bet ya hun :)

blah- still bfn on the OPK :( its only CD 18...i know it wont happen at least until CD 20...but it makes me frustrated at the same time.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i know how you feel hun ! This cycle has been nothing but a pain in my butt hehe But now i can finally relax and know im finally ovulating lol


----------



## MABEL2011

5-a-side said:


> Hi ladies, Having a good weekend at lots of good fun sex, think I'm due to ovulate around now (though I'm not using opk's this month so I'm not positive about that) I'm just happy having lots of loving moments.
> OH and I walked around babies r us yesterday, he found the travel system he likes, he is so happy about TTC, though I think pram research is premature!
> Talked to children today about another baby again (making sure they understand what's going on and that they are happy) and its all going well, had a laugh about baby names too.
> Kendra :hugs: its confusing isnt it. I hope its implantation bleeding and that you really have a BFP to share with us x

That's great!!! Sometimes when TTC we toss aside the "just for fun" aspect and make it more of a process.... :haha:

***I also browse baby things but don't buy yet.... it's fun :blush:

Speaking of premature.... does anyone have names narrowed down???


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Ive been thinking about some....trying to be hopeful and only thinking about girl names (since thats what we want) hehe :blush: i have a few i like but none that we've said "yes!That one". What about you? What names do you like?


----------



## MABEL2011

Well, we thought we had our names set..... but not sure about the boy's name now....

Boy - Xavier
Girl - Sieglinde


----------



## Euronova

I love Xavier... I am French and it works really well in both language.... :)


----------



## MABEL2011

Any names you have yet Euronova???


----------



## Euronova

Not really.... thought about Xavier and Ryan for boys.... for Girls I love Louise (but it's my MIL's real first name although everyone calls her Jenny....)
I just try and think of something that sounds nice followed by OH's surname.... I like Gaelle too.... but not so much the english version Gail.... Andrew for a boy is cute too.... but that's maybe because I have a bit of a schoolgirl crush on my photography teacher called Andrew :)


----------



## deafgal01

I haven't thought of any names. The names change over time when I think of names so I figured I will just wait until I have a bun in the oven to think of names. In the past when I was a kid, I loved the names Emily, Molly, and Sarah.


----------



## KendraNoell

I can't bear to think of names until I actually have a little bean in there :(


----------



## MABEL2011

I love the name Gaelle and Molly too, but same, I don't like Gail :haha:


----------



## MrsBurton09

Guppy051708 said:


> MrsBurton09 said:
> 
> 
> TTC #1 Testing for my :bfp: on April 1st fingers crossed!!! I rly want a bby and I wont be picky with what God decides to give me. But I would perfer a girl or ..TWINS.. . LOL.
> 
> Do you want me to mark you down for :pink::pink: or :pink::blue: or only one :pink: ?Click to expand...

you can leave it the way you have it. It looks good to me I will be happy with whatever. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsBurton09 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBurton09 said:
> 
> 
> TTC #1 Testing for my :bfp: on April 1st fingers crossed!!! I rly want a bby and I wont be picky with what God decides to give me. But I would perfer a girl or ..TWINS.. . LOL.
> 
> Do you want me to mark you down for :pink::pink: or :pink::blue: or only one :pink: ?Click to expand...
> 
> you can leave it the way you have it. It looks good to me I will be happy with whatever. :)Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

We like these names for girls

Natalie (but thats what we referred to our first baby as (MCed :cry:)- so i dont know if we could bring ourselves to use it or not).
Lena (pronounced leen-ah)
Aubrey
Audrey
Eliana
Zara
Ashlyn


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks for adding me!

I love searching for baby names -- It's like an obsession of mine! :blush:

I think we have officially decided on:

Girl:

Kiara Lily 
Kiara Lily Noelle (If we get pregnant this cycle or next & have her near Christmas!! :flow:)

Boy:

Noah Riley
Noah Austin
or Noah Tristan


----------



## RubyRainbows

Guppy051708 said:


> We like these names for girls
> 
> Natalie (but thats what we referred to our first baby as (MCed :cry:)- so i dont know if we could bring ourselves to use it or not).
> Lena (pronounced leen-ah)
> Aubrey
> Audrey
> Eliana
> Zara
> Ashlyn

Love those! Aubree, Eliana, & Ashlyn are 3 of my favorite names!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

For a girl im leaning towards Annalin Mae And for a boy i like Parker,Chase,Hunter,Jasper,Jonah And Gage middle name will be James since its hubby's name and he wont let me name it James jr :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Plug me in for April 20!


----------



## StarKatie

Ohhhh names, fun!!! :haha:

Top of my lists:
Mackenzie
Madeline/possibly Madilynne (if that isn't too weird?, my mom's name is Lynne, as well as my middle name)
Mollie (like the different spelling on that one)

Carson
Carter/Karter
Keiran (but hubby hates that one, :haha:)
Jordan


----------



## 5-a-side

KendraNoell said:


> Plug me in for April 20!

How are you feeling today hun?



Sore throat has developed into a bit of a cold now so I must say I'm not looking my most attractive right now. Just want to :sleep: I'm feeling so tired, not sure if its to do with the clocks changing yesterday but to be honest its been a couple of days now, think the :sex: is wearing me down :lol: but thats good.

Has anyone got any recommendations for iphone/ipod apps for ovulations etc? Free ones if possible.


----------



## StarKatie

Hey 5-a-side! Sorry to hear you're sick. :(

As far as free apps, I downloaded a bunch, can't really decide which I like best, they all have pros and cons. Anyway, I have Ladytimer Free, What to Expect Fertility Tracker, Fertility Friend's (app icon is showing as FMC), iPeriod (rather worthless), and My Cycles. As I said they all have pros and cons, so I would get and try all but iPeriod as they are free. :D


----------



## wildeone

I've ovulated early so now i'll be testing on the 11th!!!:happydance:


----------



## 5-a-side

thats a cool happy dance there wildeone!
Have a great time with OH getting that sperm to meet the egg.
Good luck hun.

thanks for the heads up with apps.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

I thought I was out this month as I had an US a week ago and the follicles were eenie weenie :nope:, but I just got a high on my CBFM and have EWCM today :happydance: so Im hopeful that I OV this week some time and think that the US was just too early in my cycle :dohh:.

So that means Ill be testing around the 11th April or so depending on when I OV. More :sex: this week then Ill start :test: probably from about 7dpo as I just cant wait, have a bunch of cheapie internet tests i got with my opks. I totally dont trust them so my official test day will be when I use my expensive digital one.


----------



## cranberry987

And about apps, I have P tracker which i rly like and it has a male counterpart which it syncs to so your partner can track your CM too if he so desires!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies, this is my first month using clearblue digital with the smiley face for the best two fertile days. I am on day 12 and no smiley face though the line seems to be getting a wee bit darker. Has any one had any experience or luck with these? I have gotten preggers before using the good old cheapies,..This lack of smiley is driving me nuts. HELP! Thanks!


----------



## cranberry987

I dont use the smileys as you have to catch your surge just right in order to get a smile which is quite hard to do sometimes. If the 2nd line is very slightly lighter then you wont get a +ve. 

opk are good for monitoring so you know what day to have bloods done etc but nothing will do it apart from plain old :sex: Bonk every other day or so and good luck :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

cranberry, thanks for the advice but I am a lesbian and we count on OPKS to let our donor know when to come over .. I wish I had that option with my female partner. sigh..thanks though!


----------



## cranberry987

Ah I see, ignore me then :) Personally I wouldnt trust the smileys but keep using them and just have a peek at the lines to see when its darkest.


----------



## asibling4gi04

YA IM stalking the lines instead lol.. want to see a smiley though


----------



## cranberry987

Draw it on!! lol 

Im quite close to drawing pink lines on hpt just so I can see what one looks like :awww:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww cranberry...i KNOW what you mean


----------



## 5-a-side

Wish I could give you some advice asibling but I've not used it myself.
Maybe you could ask on a new thread where more people will see and hopefully be able to help.


----------



## Elhaym

Yay, I finally O'd, 4 days late! I should be 1 DPO now - oh 2 week wait, how I missed you :haha:

Might as well leave my testing date as it is Guppy, I'll still test around the same time. :D


----------



## Lily7

cranberry987 said:


> Draw it on!! lol
> 
> Im quite close to drawing pink lines on hpt just so I can see what one looks like :awww:

Haha me too!! I've never seen one before :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ladies we will all see ours without having to draw.,.JUST BELIEVE!


----------



## Lily7

asibling4gi04 said:


> ladies we will all see ours without having to draw.,.JUST BELIEVE!

I feel like I've been believing forever......

Are you still seeing a BFP when you look at my screen name?!? LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

I love the smiley ones. I could NEVER get a positive on the Answer brand OPKs (or any that you have to look at the lines). I dont know why. But i have always gotten the smiley on the digitals :thumbup: i would recommend them!


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls, i have updated everyone :flower:

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lilly thanks and yes I DO SEE IT! Guppy thank you I am remaining optimistic!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lily I do see a bfp for you soon! You never give up hope u hear me?? Guppy thanks I will keep using them then! SMILEYS all around!


----------



## Lily7

asibling4gi04 said:


> Lily I do see a bfp for you soon! You never give up hope u hear me?? Guppy thanks I will keep using them then! SMILEYS all around!

thanks asibling! you have lifted my spirits! 

Good luck!


----------



## asibling4gi04

keep the spirits HIGH Lily..I am thinking of you!


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope i get a smily soon! I ran out of the line type of OPKs (which doesn't matter anyways bc i know i wont see a positive :dohh:). I am *supposed* to ov. tomorrow (CD 20)...will see how it goes...def. havn't ov.ed yet :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

keep us posted guppy!!!!!!!!!! fingers xd for a smile!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks!

We are trying Shuttles Method for a girl (per dh :dohh:). And with that it says to abstain from :sex: for the 2 days prior. So last night was our last BDing session....im really nervous i wont get preggo at all with this! Last two times we got pregnant was the first cycle we tried and i think it was bc we had sex pretty much every single day. Do you guys think i could actually get preggo from having sex on CD 18 but not having it CD 19 or CD 20 (should ov. on CD20) :shrug:


----------



## riggins1017

So interesting fact for everyone..... I have always read to BD'd every other day the week up to Ov'd and then BD'd the day before the day of and the day after. My best friend actually works for my OBGYN.. cool i know LOL. but she told me that if you OV'd on day 14 the most important days are day 14, 16 and 18 so now I am super confused.

This weekend I didnt really notice any type of symptoms b/c I was too busy (remodeling our living room) but today when I got to work I noticed that I have still having some small twinges in the abdomen area not really sure what side or anything and they come and go and are very light but I also had a bout of nausea this morning. I want to ask you ladies if you had previous pregnancies did you get nausea as soon as you woke up or was it a little later? I know I am reaching but call me crazy I love the 2WW I feel like I am more in touch with my body then.


----------



## riggins1017

Too funny look at my ticker LOL I guess that answers my questions about the twinges hehe


----------



## asibling4gi04

being a lesbian i do not have the bd option so i take opks and have my donor over a day before day of and day a fter opk but this smiley test is throwing me off..had him over yesterday and did an AI just in case,,,waiting for smiley for round 2


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> being a lesbian i do not have the bd option so i take opks and have my donor over a day before day of and day a fter opk but this smiley test is throwing me off..had him over yesterday and did an AI just in case,,,waiting for smiley for round 2

Can I ask what an AI is?


----------



## asibling4gi04

riggins, artificial or at home insemination...


----------



## Lily7

asibling - thanks and good luck, I used the smiley face ones last cycle and got my smiley - it was the best feeling ever!!! 

I hope you and Guppy both get yours soon


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw thanks lily! holding hands with you..fingers crossed!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun!


----------



## asibling4gi04

yw guppy


----------



## lovingmom2

Need to change my testing date, I ov late, April 9th it is! I'm still trying to figure out my cycle since stopping the pill. Thanks!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1299909600z4z28z14.png


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> aw thanks lily! holding hands with you..fingers crossed!

Gotcha


----------



## riggins1017

riggins1017 said:


> So interesting fact for everyone..... I have always read to BD'd every other day the week up to Ov'd and then BD'd the day before the day of and the day after. My best friend actually works for my OBGYN.. cool i know LOL. but she told me that if you OV'd on day 14 the most important days are day 14, 16 and 18 so now I am super confused.
> 
> This weekend I didnt really notice any type of symptoms b/c I was too busy (remodeling our living room) but today when I got to work I noticed that I have still having some small twinges in the abdomen area not really sure what side or anything and they come and go and are very light but I also had a bout of nausea this morning. I want to ask you ladies if you had previous pregnancies did you get nausea as soon as you woke up or was it a little later? I know I am reaching but call me crazy I love the 2WW I feel like I am more in touch with my body then.

I am bumping this back


----------



## Guppy051708

...i really dont understand how thats correct at all. I mean, once you get a positive OPK the egg is only good for 12-48 hours and in MOST cases its really only good for 12-24 hours. ...so i guess if the OBGYN is basing that off an egg being good for the full 12-48 hours, that would make sense but in reality its usually only good for 12-24 in which case you would :sex: before ov (obviously) the day of, and the day after (to be on the sure side)-unless of course you are one of the lucky ladies who has a positive opk for 3 days. but once the egg breaks down, it doesn't matter how much sex you have, its not gonna get fertilized unless you were the odd one who realises another egg. But even with that research shows if you do realease more than one egg, they realease within 24 hours of each other.


----------



## riggins1017

You and I are on the same page guppy I am so confused I dont know what to do but I think I BD'd enought this month to cover OV time. We BD'd on 3/18, 3/21, 3/22, 3/23, 3/24 and I OV'd on 3/23. Do you think I did enough?????


----------



## Guppy051708

I think its PLENTY good enough :D


----------



## riggins1017

I always get worried I didnt do enough


----------



## Guppy051708

I think you covered it very well :flower:


----------



## riggins1017

Ok good.... Thanks Guppy. I was getting a little worn out and I think I was starting to walk funny..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DEEDEE2011

April 4th for me :)


----------



## Lily7

riggins - I think you are WELL covered!! Good Luck


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I finally ovulated :yipee: Still testing on the 11th ! Hows everyone else doing this morning ?


----------



## riggins1017

Ruskiegirl said:


> I finally ovulated :yipee: Still testing on the 11th ! Hows everyone else doing this morning ?

Doing well today having some little twinges and arm pit pain LOL. I made new tickers today too HAHA. Such a loser to be so excited over new tickers.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe tickers are fun i really like em myself but i cant put anything else in my sig =( Same here just some fatigue


----------



## MABEL2011

riggins - Love your new tickers :winkwink:


----------



## riggins1017

Why thank you Mabel. Can I ask what does your screen name mean?


----------



## MABEL2011

Sure!!! *M*others *A*lways *B*ring *E*xtra *L*ove :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Tickers are awesome don't ever call yourself a loser for being excited to try having a baby!!!!


----------



## riggins1017

MABEL2011 said:


> Sure!!! *M*others *A*lways *B*ring *E*xtra *L*ove :hugs:

OMG.... I LOVE THAT SO MUCH..........Awwww it makes my heart melt. I am so glad I asked.


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm getting worried now. Stupid stupid me... not resetting the CBFM properly when I got it. So this is my first month using it and as I didn't reset properly from someone else's cycle's i'm now having to go by theirs this month. Anyhoo, it ID's high fertility on day 10 and i'm now CD15 and still on high. I'm worried it's not going to show a peak, as i've read if you have a longer or shorter cycle than usual it can go from high back to low without a peak, and obviously as it's still going by someone else's it may be messing things up. So unless I get a peak in next few days i will have no idea when i'm ovulating. We DTD a couple of time end of last week and are going to tonight, just in case it doesn't show on the monitor. I'm also panicking that maybe i'm not even ovulating! Feel so worried I just don't know what is happening. If I get high again tomorrow i'm going to be starting to panic I think :(

(My chart's on my signature if anyone wants to look and see what they think. I don't think i've OV'd yet though as not had a dip in my temps...


----------



## riggins1017

KendraNoell said:


> Tickers are awesome don't ever call yourself a loser for being excited to try having a baby!!!!


I was kidding but thank you....


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> I'm getting worried now. Stupid stupid me... not resetting the CBFM properly when I got it. So this is my first month using it and as I didn't reset properly from someone else's cycle's i'm now having to go by theirs this month. Anyhoo, it ID's high fertility on day 10 and i'm now CD15 and still on high. I'm worried it's not going to show a peak, as i've read if you have a longer or shorter cycle than usual it can go from high back to low without a peak, and obviously as it's still going by someone else's it may be messing things up. So unless I get a peak in next few days i will have no idea when i'm ovulating. We DTD a couple of time end of last week and are going to tonight, just in case it doesn't show on the monitor. I'm also panicking that maybe i'm not even ovulating! Feel so worried I just don't know what is happening. If I get high again tomorrow i'm going to be starting to panic I think :(
> 
> (My chart's on my signature if anyone wants to look and see what they think. I don't think i've OV'd yet though as not had a dip in my temps...

Im sure it will be within the next week hun :hugs:
are there any :spermy: issues with your hubby? If there arn't, i would really recommend DTD every day until youve passed OV. that way you dont have to worry about if you :sex: at the right time :thumbup:


----------



## kezz_howland

Not that i know of, it's me that has the problems. I have vulvadynia which means we can't have sex, so we have to inseminate. Bit of a pain (literally) and never know if it's working quite as well as sex would. What with that and not knowing if i'm ovulating or what, feel a bit frayed at the minute! But thanks for the support. :) I hope you're right!


----------



## MissCherry

ugh im out! the evil :witch: has arrived!


----------



## Guppy051708

MissCherry said:


> ugh im out! the evil :witch: has arrived!

:hugs: Im so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulgirlie

Hey there, hoping every one has their fingers tightly crossed. Good luck yo all you girls still waiting and to those caught by the witch... I'm sorry and hope you have a lucky April/May!!

As an update for the thread.... I got my BFP at 8 DPO with stronger results today at 9 DPO. I was meant to be a 01/04 tester. I just had a feeling that I should test.... Even though it was ridiculously early and I had no symptoms 

Good luck and tonnes of baby dust for you all x x


----------



## Euronova

Wow congrats!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hopefulgirlie said:


> Hey there, hoping every one has their fingers tightly crossed. Good luck yo all you girls still waiting and to those caught by the witch... I'm sorry and hope you have a lucky April/May!!
> 
> As an update for the thread.... I got my BFP at 8 DPO with stronger results today at 9 DPO. I was meant to be a 01/04 tester. I just had a feeling that I should test.... Even though it was ridiculously early and I had no symptoms
> 
> Good luck and tonnes of baby dust for you all x x

Wooohoooo!!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hopefulgirlie said:


> Hey there, hoping every one has their fingers tightly crossed. Good luck yo all you girls still waiting and to those caught by the witch... I'm sorry and hope you have a lucky April/May!!
> 
> As an update for the thread.... I got my BFP at 8 DPO with stronger results today at 9 DPO. I was meant to be a 01/04 tester. I just had a feeling that I should test.... Even though it was ridiculously early and I had no symptoms
> 
> Good luck and tonnes of baby dust for you all x x



That is such FANTASTIC news~ You must be on:cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Lisa92881 said:


> Hopefulgirlie said:
> 
> 
> Hey there, hoping every one has their fingers tightly crossed. Good luck yo all you girls still waiting and to those caught by the witch... I'm sorry and hope you have a lucky April/May!!
> 
> As an update for the thread.... I got my BFP at 8 DPO with stronger results today at 9 DPO. I was meant to be a 01/04 tester. I just had a feeling that I should test.... Even though it was ridiculously early and I had no symptoms
> 
> Good luck and tonnes of baby dust for you all x x
> 
> Wooohoooo!!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!! :wohoo: i will update ASAP!! :dance:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Ruskiegirl said:


> I finally ovulated :yipee: Still testing on the 11th ! Hows everyone else doing this morning ?

Right on!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:flow: Congratulations to _Hopefulgirlie_ on your :bfp: :flow:
_May you have a happy and healthy 9 months! _
:wohoo:​


----------



## Guppy051708

well...i went and bought the CBD OPKs....and it was a :bfn: :( ugh. if im going to ov. tomorrow on CD 20, then i usually would have one today. :growlmad: oh well. since i have 6 left i'll retest later tonight...blah :wacko:


----------



## GettingBroody

Another bfp!!! :happydance: Congratulations Hopefulgirlie!!! Enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Congratulations Hopefulgirlie....Best Wishes to you and your soon to be baby. Have a Happy & Healthy 9 Months!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hopefulgirlie said:


> Hey there, hoping every one has their fingers tightly crossed. Good luck yo all you girls still waiting and to those caught by the witch... I'm sorry and hope you have a lucky April/May!!
> 
> As an update for the thread.... I got my BFP at 8 DPO with stronger results today at 9 DPO. I was meant to be a 01/04 tester. I just had a feeling that I should test.... Even though it was ridiculously early and I had no symptoms
> 
> Good luck and tonnes of baby dust for you all x x

Congrats darling :happydance::happydance:


----------



## rocketb

Congrats Hopefulgirlie! 

I admit it. I've seen too many early BFPs on these forums lately. I'm only 8dpo but I caved and tested FMU with an IC this morning. Negative of course. Not even the tiniest hint of a line. I didn't expect anything so I'm not really disappointed. I'll likely test every morning from here on out.

I'm also symptom spotting a bit. So far I'm not seeing anything that hasn't already been recorded in my journal during previous BFN cycles. Onward!


----------



## Lisa92881

Guppy051708 said:


> well...i went and bought the CBD OPKs....and it was a :bfn: :( ugh. if im going to ov. tomorrow on CD 20, then i usually would have one today. :growlmad: oh well. since i have 6 left i'll retest later tonight...blah :wacko:

I got the 20 pack...the 7 pack would last me like, 2 days! :haha:


----------



## BeesBella

Yawn.....I hate waiting to ovulate, only thing you can do in that time is make sure you're as healthy as possible. I get stressed quite often so I have given myself 1 hour a day to just relax and spend time doing things I like and things that relax me, am hoping that will help me this cycle if I'm less stressed.
I am so excited for this cycle, I am going to do so many OPK's, temping religiously and I'm so excited to try preseed. 
I am getting so upset about how long it is taking though and to make things worse, I have a friend on FB who is a year younger than me and I have known her for like 14 years and she is over due and being induced on Wed and on her facebook she is talking about how she just wants 'the baby' out because it's her birthday next week and she wants to go out !
If I had a baby I wouldn't let it out of my sight until it was 18 !!!!!!!! Some people really don't deserve children !!!!!! AURGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I feel ya hun :hugs:

what does preseed do? :shrug: ive heard of it before but not sure. Is it's purpose to make you Ov. earlier or is it just to lengthen your LP like B Vit do?


----------



## Lisa92881

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ I feel ya hun :hugs:
> 
> what does preseed do? :shrug: ive heard of it before but not sure. Is it's purpose to make you Ov. earlier or is it just to lengthen your LP like B Vit do?

Preseed is a sperm friendly lube that mimics EWCM. Good times!:haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Lisa92881 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> ^ I feel ya hun :hugs:
> 
> what does preseed do? :shrug: ive heard of it before but not sure. Is it's purpose to make you Ov. earlier or is it just to lengthen your LP like B Vit do?
> 
> Preseed is a sperm friendly lube that mimics EWCM. Good times!:haha:Click to expand...

Oic :dohh: thnks! :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

BeesBella said:


> Yawn.....I hate waiting to ovulate, only thing you can do in that time is make sure you're as healthy as possible. I get stressed quite often so I have given myself 1 hour a day to just relax and spend time doing things I like and things that relax me, am hoping that will help me this cycle if I'm less stressed.
> I am so excited for this cycle, I am going to do so many OPK's, temping religiously and I'm so excited to try preseed.
> I am getting so upset about how long it is taking though and to make things worse, I have a friend on FB who is a year younger than me and I have known her for like 14 years and she is over due and being induced on Wed and on her facebook she is talking about how she just wants 'the baby' out because it's her birthday next week and she wants to go out !
> If I had a baby I wouldn't let it out of my sight until it was 18 !!!!!!!! Some people really don't deserve children !!!!!! AURGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hear you!! I'm haiting waiting to OV...Since I only see my OH on weekends I'm not even buy OPKs...I'm just going to :sex: next weekend and then weekend after like crazy!!! LOL hopefully one of the :spermy: will hang around long enough :)

Congrats Hopefulgirlie on your :bfp:!!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

To all of us still waiting to test...or OV LOL here is lots of baby dust!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, Another BFP!!! Excellent. 
*Congratulations Hopefulgirlie*

Sorry for the arrival of AF to those who have had her turn up.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Extra dust to the rest of us.

Strange thing since yesterday and again this morning I have swollen breasts! :holly: ( :haha: love that!!) they are feeling so heavy and though they dont hurt or anything its a bit weird. OH loves it though, but not looking so good spilling out of the top of my bra! its usual for me, I get tender around AF but not this. Who knows what my body is up to.
:sex: last night was brilliant, I was horny and big breasted :lol: so couldnt miss out, which according to ticker thingie is a very good thing. :happydance: 
Though I'm not using opk's etc so I dont really know if I'm ovulating or not.
Cant believe its nearly April already. Where's 2011 going?


----------



## StarKatie

Haha love the big boobies graphic! :haha:

Yay for almost, possible o day! :D

And totally agree about 2011, I'm finally starting to grasp its not 2010 anymore, and now its April all of a sudden? WTH? lol


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

EWCM turned into a LOAD of watery CM, which is ok still I think. Still high on CBFM so Im not there yet, this cycle is so boring, can hardly stand it ><


----------



## 5-a-side

:shock: have you all seen the amount of testers for 1st April!! Thats cray, good luck to each and every one :dust:

I'm not very clued up on CM to be honest. and boring might just be a good thing for you Cranberry FX


----------



## hunnibunny201

hey ladies i will be testing on the 19th of april if af doest show good luck ladies xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

I will be testing 9th April :)

Good luck to everyone!

x


----------



## ange30

hi ladies , i'll be testing on 19/20th april if my af doesn't arrive , good luck everyone x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my smiley and also ask a question for anyone familiar..first the smiley on CB digital OPK...



Ok so yesterday was day 12 of my cycle. I tested before work at 5:30am and nothing. At 2pm after holding urine for 3 hours and arriving home, 2 nice lines and the smiley appeared as picture above shows. We did an insem the day before the smiley and right when I got the smiley. Last night by 6:45 pm, still two nice lines but no smiley. Does it matter that I did not hold my urine for that?? Should I keep testing once I get the first smiley? Am I done Ovulating? See I am used to just the non-digital two liners where I would get two nice lines two days in a row so the smiley and then lack there of is throwing me way off. Help! Thanks!


----------



## MissCherry15

Im testing on the 4th but AF due on the 1st x


----------



## 5-a-side

Smiley looks cool _asibling_, though I've no idea what it means! With the two AI I would think you should be right on for catching eggy. It must be really hard for you, and I'm really cheering for you to get your BFP. 

Welcome to the new testers :) Good luck to everyone x


----------



## MissCherry15

ive just noticed im down for having AF :S but i havent had AF x


----------



## MissCherry15

also im team yellow :) i dont mind what a et al long as i get a baby :D x


----------



## 5-a-side

Is AF late then MissCherry or is something miscalculated?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank 5-aside..The smiley is the digital clearblue opk when it detects your lh surge it shows up as a smiley.....i hope we get it! thanks!


----------



## MissCherry15

miss calculated i think, i dont remember writing on here before, i had a bleed in begining of march. but im now 10dpo and awaiting my BFP :)


----------



## BellyHopeful

I'm testing April 1 if you could add me!! Can't wait to see all the BFP's this month!!


----------



## Guppy051708

MissCherry15 said:


> ive just noticed im down for having AF :S but i havent had AF x

:hi: Hi there. Nope, no miscalculation- the :witch: was placed for MissCherry (a different thread member :thumbup:)


----------



## elleblue

Hi All

I am going to test on the 4th of April when I will be 11dpo!


----------



## Guppy051708

hunnibunny201, Juzzabelle, ange30, MissCherry15, BellyHopeful, elleblue

I have added each of you :friends: 
Welcome to the thread and best of luck! :flower:
:dust: ​


----------



## Lily7

Hopefulgirlie said:


> Hey there, hoping every one has their fingers tightly crossed. Good luck yo all you girls still waiting and to those caught by the witch... I'm sorry and hope you have a lucky April/May!!
> 
> As an update for the thread.... I got my BFP at 8 DPO with stronger results today at 9 DPO. I was meant to be a 01/04 tester. I just had a feeling that I should test.... Even though it was ridiculously early and I had no symptoms
> 
> Good luck and tonnes of baby dust for you all x x

Woohooo!! BIG congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

I had a negative OPK last night - which means I will not be ovulating on CD 20 :cry: Not another long cycle :sad1: Plus the deal with dh is that we do Shuttles method. I figured i would Ov.. on CD 20 (today) but i didn't/wont :nope: Now what :shrug: last cycle i ov.ed really late on CD 22. If we :sex: tonight, then Shuttles may not work if I ov. on CD 21. Ugh. I hate my body. I really need to get in touch with my doc and demand they treat my thryoid but he refused :( (and i have sooo many other issues from it besides my cycles being shitty- like dry skin, weight gain, low milk supply-since the start, and emotional).


----------



## Lily7

Keep your spirits up Guppy - ring them and make an appt - I am not trying any method - I just want my baby!!!! Sorry I don't have better advice for you but good luck x


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy...are you seeing an RE?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ok so yesterday was day 12 of my cycle. I tested before work at 5:30am and nothing. At 2pm after holding urine for 3 hours and arriving home, 2 nice lines and the smiley appeared . We did an insem the day before the smiley and right when I got the smiley. Last night by 6:45 pm, still two nice lines but no smiley. Does it matter that I did not hold my urine for that?? Should I keep testing once I get the first smiley? Am I done Ovulating? See I am used to just the non-digital two liners where I would get two nice lines two days in a row so the smiley and then lack there of is throwing me way off. Help! Thanks!


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> guppy...are you seeing an RE?

Whats an RE? :shrug:
I think i knew what that was but now i can't remember :dohh: lol


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> Ok so yesterday was day 12 of my cycle. I tested before work at 5:30am and nothing. At 2pm after holding urine for 3 hours and arriving home, 2 nice lines and the smiley appeared . We did an insem the day before the smiley and right when I got the smiley. Last night by 6:45 pm, still two nice lines but no smiley. Does it matter that I did not hold my urine for that?? Should I keep testing once I get the first smiley? Am I done Ovulating? See I am used to just the non-digital two liners where I would get two nice lines two days in a row so the smiley and then lack there of is throwing me way off. Help! Thanks!

I think you held it for long enough. I know to be on the safe side they say hold it for 4 hours, but from what ive read 2-3 is sufficient, but the longer you can hold it the better.
I would keep testing until you are no longer getting the smily. If you have the ones that are not digital, i would use those as well (just to compare).


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy its a fertility specialist, ie, Reproductive Endocrinologist.


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> guppy its a fertility specialist, ie, Reproductive Endocrinologist.

Oh yeah :dohh:
No, i am not. I was going to go last month but then i chickened out because i felt stupid going because ive been pregnant twice (but i MCed the first time- some days i think i have PCOS or maybe some type of progesterone deficiency. My LP is only 10 days...last month 9 :( but it took me 3 months to get that appt so i guess that was pretty dumb of me :dohh: but i just feel like they would think i was rediculous for being there since ive been pregnnt.


----------



## cranberry987

Guppy051708 said:


> I had a negative OPK last night - which means I will not be ovulating on CD 20 :cry: Not another long cycle :sad1: Plus the deal with dh is that we do Shuttles method. I figured i would Ov.. on CD 20 (today) but i didn't/wont :nope: Now what :shrug: last cycle i ov.ed really late on CD 22. If we :sex: tonight, then Shuttles may not work if I ov. on CD 21. Ugh. I hate my body. I really need to get in touch with my doc and demand they treat my thryoid but he refused :( (and i have sooo many other issues from it besides my cycles being shitty- like dry skin, weight gain, low milk supply-since the start, and emotional).

Im on CD20 too, suspect that OV will come this week, but no guarantee :/ I use the CBFM but only rly so I know what day to get my prog lvl tested - want to see if I am actually ovulating, dont think I did last cycle.

My LP is 11 days or so, so even with late OV we both might still have a normalish length cycle - Ive had 60 day cycles in the past, they were not fun...

Why wont they treat your thyroid? Id look into that tbh as its something which can affect your fertility.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy you should go for a consult at the least..they wont judge you! My smiley did show up yesterday at 2pm but was gone when retesting at 6:45 pm...the lines were still there and the same though when I pulled the stick out of the digi reader... im confused


----------



## riggins1017

So update on me today. I think I am going crazy for real. So in the past I have had some anxiety issues and last night I could not sleep worth crap. I woke up at 400am and could not go back to sleep i kept tossing and turning I woke up about 1am to go pee. When I woke up at 4 my mind was racing and I couldnt get it to stop I had some really crazy dreams also. So I got up and got in the shower and thought I was going to puke my brains out. I took a xanax (prescribed for anxiety) and the anxiousness has gone away for the most part but I still dont feel good. I have eaten crackers and the nausea feeling just will not go away. I am also having this really odd stabbing pain right above my pubic bone.. never had that before. I have no clue what is going on. Anyone have any insight for me?


----------



## Guppy051708

I was seeing an endocrinologist because i developed Postpartum thyroiditis (it usually resolves itself) (i have a history of underactive thyroid but havnt had troubles for a few years). At 2 months postpartum i became hyperthyroid (overactive) at 5 months postpartum i become hypo (underactive). The endocrinologist wouldn't treat me because he said it will resolve itself (although i think he is wrong, especially given my history). I think my family doctor will treat me though so i'll probably call her up.

Cranberry, i hope we both Ov. soon!!! :dust: i hate waiting :wacko:
I never have a LP longer than 10 days though. Well, actually one time i took B6 and B12 religiously and it lengthened my cycle to 11 days. Im taking it now, so will see what happens. Last cycle though, i ov.ed later than usual and my LP was only 9 days. But normally its 10- which depending on what doc you ask thats too short, others so no less.


----------



## asibling4gi04

riggins, the sleeplessness and twinge pains are all good signs..fingers crossed for you! You can take xanax with ttc??


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> .the lines were still there and the same though when I pulled the stick out of the digi reader... im confused

the lines on the digi do NOT mean anything! Trust me, there is no great POAS Addict than me :haha: and ive done my research and ive compared those lines when they were positive and negative- those lines (on a digital) mean nothing! (I always look too hoping it would, but there isn't any correlation). Plus if you read the insert, it says multiple times that the lines dont mean anything and not to read them.


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok so why did my smiley go away after one showing?? :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

A lot of that seems like anxiety to me - the nausea too.

With the stabbing pain, I think its probably just a general shift about which we get with our cycles - its just when ttc we become so hypersensitive that any twinge we notice 1000%.

I usually feel quite sick for a few days at around 6 dpo so it may be that, I shouldnt worry too much tho. Try some guided relaxation techniques, maybe find some on youtube or similar.


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> riggins, the sleeplessness and twinge pains are all good signs..fingers crossed for you! You can take xanax with ttc??[/QUOT
> 
> My doctor said that I can continue taking all meds until I get a bfp. But I have cut out all other medications and seriously have not had to take a xanax in 2-3 months. I have severe panic attacks only a few times a year which make you feel like you are having a heart attack


----------



## riggins1017

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> A lot of that seems like anxiety to me - the nausea too.
> 
> With the stabbing pain, I think its probably just a general shift about which we get with our cycles - its just when ttc we become so hypersensitive that any twinge we notice 1000%.
> 
> I usually feel quite sick for a few days at around 6 dpo so it may be that, I shouldnt worry too much tho. Try some guided relaxation techniques, maybe find some on youtube or similar.

Thanks for the comment but I have been suffering from this for years and years and have never had nausea with it. I wish that the guided relaxation techniques would work for me but they dont. Guess I will just have to wait it out.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Riggins, I know those anxiety attacks. I have them and they were worse each pregnancy. I learned to get through them without meds though I struggle and suffer with them when they do take place. I find cold places or I make myself cold. Then i BREATH in through my mouth, out through my nose and try to talk myself out of it...UGGHH


----------



## cranberry987

Things can change, just because youve not had nausea before doesnt mean you wont, but it might be something else youre right. Theres a lot you can do for anxiety, just have to find what suits you.


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> Riggins, I know those anxiety attacks. I have them and they were worse each pregnancy. I learned to get through them without meds though I struggle and suffer with them when they do take place. I find cold places or I make myself cold. Then i BREATH in through my mouth, out through my nose and try to talk myself out of it...UGGHH

Yes sometimes I can work through it with nothing and then other times I have to take a pill LOL. I mean I seriously have them maybe 3 times a year MAX. Maybe I need to do yoga or something.


----------



## riggins1017

cranberry987 said:


> Things can change, just because youve not had nausea before doesnt mean you wont, but it might be something else youre right. Theres a lot you can do for anxiety, just have to find what suits you.

Yea well we will see maybe there is something hollistic I can do


----------



## asibling4gi04

I WISH I HAD SOME PILLS..Sigh..have not officially been diagnosed


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> I WISH I HAD SOME PILLS..Sigh..have not officially been diagnosed

Mine didnt start until after my grandmother passed away I mean it was so bad the doctor had to take me out of work for a week. I will just say this for everyone out there if you have never suffered from any sort of depression or anxiety you have no clue what its like. I wish I could snap my fingers and make it go away. Its easy for people to tell you to just relax or think of a happy place and its not that easy. My mind wont slow dont enough for me to think about anything happy. You cannot finish one thought before another comes rushing into your head. You literally think you are going mad.


----------



## cranberry987

Have you tried cutting out some of the general toxins which can cause anxiety attacks? i understand is not just about relaxing, I used to meditate on a square and count round it, simple enough and would mean I was distracted until I got through the worst of it. Might not work for all but just gotta keep trying to find what does.


----------



## asibling4gi04

riggs, i actually panic thinking i am dying when I have mine..i so totally understand!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, i called the endocrinologist. (talked to his nurse). I told her my moods have been crazy (which is unlike me, usually i am happy person but ive been mean and sad latley). I told her my skin is dry, im gaining weight, and my cycles are messed up. She is gonna talk to him. I really hope he does something about this soon! ....im so scared im gonna MC again....the pamphlet i was given when i got diagnosed was that MC increases 3-4 fold :( I really hope this gets dealt with fast. If he doesn't give me anything or takes too long, im gonna call my primary doctor. I know she'll treat me.


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy aww good luck keep us posted..seems like such a struggle..HUGS


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: thanks hun.
well they called back (im happily surprised :D)
They want to recheck my thyroid levels (it was last checked at the beginning of february and we messed up then). We only have one car (I am a SAHM while DH works), so he is gonna pick up the lab slip afterwork. I may go tonight to get the blood work done-otherwise it will be tomorrow. then once they get the results they will let me know what they want to do.


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> riggs, i actually panic thinking i am dying when I have mine..i so totally understand!

Thank you I am glad that you understand. My entire body goes numb and I have uncontrollable crying spells. It really is a severe condition and not just a simple little worry spell that people think it is...... THANK YOU!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

YOUR WELCOME..I hope for all good news for you!! Right here for your results and holding your e-hand


----------



## Guppy051708

you are so sweet :flow:
In a way i sorta hope its my thyroid because then i know it can be fixed soon. if its something else..blah..haha, i really dont feel like going through the process of figuring that out


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: thanks hun.
> well they called back (im happily surprised :D)
> They want to recheck my thyroid levels (it was last checked at the beginning of february and we messed up then). We only have one car (I am a SAHM while DH works), so he is gonna pick up the lab slip afterwork. I may go tonight to get the blood work done-otherwise it will be tomorrow. then once they get the results they will let me know what they want to do.

Good luck Guppy I hope they can get everything straight for you hun. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks friends! this is seriously one of the best threads ever! such lovely ladies x


----------



## asibling4gi04

anytime guppy! RIGHT HERE DOLL


----------



## Guppy051708

^ LIKE Button ^
There totally needs to be a LIKE button on here like there is on FB! lol


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave: hope you're all doing well. Just wanted to pop in and say that I MIGHT have the beginning of my :bfp: but I'm not quite convinced yet. Will be testing again tomorrow in hopes of darker line and will keep you all updated. Af should be due tomorrow, last month was 26 day cycle, so going by that. Either way, have long waited appt Thurs with gyno
:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

LO;L I AGREE! LIKE LIKE LIKE! Do you have a facebook? mine is [email protected] if you wish!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: hope you're all doing well. Just wanted to pop in and say that I MIGHT have the beginning of my :bfp: but I'm not quite convinced yet. Will be testing again tomorrow in hopes of darker line and will keep you all updated. Af should be due tomorrow, last month was 26 day cycle, so going by that. Either way, have long waited appt Thurs with gyno
> :dust:

Can we see a picture??? Pretty please!!! i am DYING to post another :bfp:! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> LO;L I AGREE! LIKE LIKE LIKE! Do you have a facebook? mine is [email protected] if you wish!

I sure do! i'll add ya. I have a green ergo on carring my son on the beach :D


----------



## skeet9924

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: hope you're all doing well. Just wanted to pop in and say that I MIGHT have the beginning of my :bfp: but I'm not quite convinced yet. Will be testing again tomorrow in hopes of darker line and will keep you all updated. Af should be due tomorrow, last month was 26 day cycle, so going by that. Either way, have long waited appt Thurs with gyno
> :dust:


Yeah thats so exciting!!! You should post a pic!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy thanks i added you! yay


----------



## asibling4gi04

mommytobe, CONGRATS PIC PLEASE


----------



## Mommy2be20

It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
Enjoy line eye :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0858.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG IT IS SOOOO THERE AND PINK..HAPPY BFP AND HAPPY 9 MONTHS..BABY DUST PALLLEAAASSSSSSEEEE AND THANNNNKKSSS! :happydance:


----------



## MABEL2011

Finally done catching up on the 10 pages from last night ladies :haha:

A very big CONGRATS to Hopefulgirlie, wishing you a full H&H 9 months!!!!

GUPPY - Again, I so agree with you, I keep going to click the "thanks" button, thinking it's a like button :wacko:

and to Mommy2be20, I see that second line!!! It doesn't matter how faint it is for a pregnancy test, as long as it's there..... and it's there!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
> Enjoy line eye :haha:

OMG!!!! Barley there?!?!?! you are a crazy woman!:haha: i didn't even have to squint or tilt the screen! you should have saw my face as i scrolled down the page and saw the pic (i didn't even have to make it bigger)! I AM ADDING THIS TO OUR THREAD AS A :bfp:!!!! (unless you object, but hunni you are up the duff!!!!) congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## cranberry987

Hmm, looks like an evap to me tbh.


----------



## Mommy2be20

asibling4gi04 said:


> OMG IT IS SOOOO THERE AND PINK..HAPPY BFP AND HAPPY 9 MONTHS..BABY DUST PALLLEAAASSSSSSEEEE AND THANNNNKKSSS! :happydance:

I'm still doubting it, not gonna lie lol. The test has sat for a good 5 hours now, the line is darker and shows pink and I'm just wishing it had looked like that in the 10 minutes, then I would have believed it. My chemical last month gave me a faint just like this at 11DPO, so I'm pretty leery until I see something darker :dohh:


----------



## MrsGrimes

Congrats Mommy2b20...looking pretty good for you! Best Wishes to you and your soon to be baby! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

evaps are NEVER pink!


----------



## asibling4gi04

keep it positive hun...I see it and a pink tinge to it..evaps are greyish..Wanna place bets?? Smile and be positive..hugs


----------



## Mommy2be20

Guppy051708 said:


> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
> Enjoy line eye :haha:
> 
> OMG!!!! Barley there?!?!?! you are a crazy woman!:haha: i didn't even have to squint or tilt the screen! you should have saw my face as i scrolled down the page and saw the pic (i didn't even have to make it bigger)! I AM ADDING THIS TO OUR THREAD AS A :bfp:!!!! (unless you object, but hunni you are up the duff!!!!) congratulations! :wohoo:Click to expand...

You didn't have to remind me :haha: I feel crazy LOL. I'll make you a deal, if my FRER looks like this or better with FMU tomorrow... you can def put me up for :bfp:, I'm still hesitant right now :flower: and I'll for sure keep you all posted !!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> OMG IT IS SOOOO THERE AND PINK..HAPPY BFP AND HAPPY 9 MONTHS..BABY DUST PALLLEAAASSSSSSEEEE AND THANNNNKKSSS! :happydance:
> 
> I'm still doubting it, not gonna lie lol. The test has sat for a good 5 hours now, the line is darker and shows pink and I'm just wishing it had looked like that in the 10 minutes, then I would have believed it. My chemical last month gave me a faint just like this at 11DPO, so I'm pretty leery until I see something darker :dohh:Click to expand...

evap lines are NEVER pink!
Also, i get how your feeling but a positive is a positive- lets not forget that OPKs and HPTs are to be read independently of one another :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I agree with guppy! Yay! Bfpbfp


----------



## Mommy2be20

cranberry987 said:


> Hmm, looks like an evap to me tbh.

Evaps shouldn't show within the time limit... but thank you for your opinion xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
> Enjoy line eye :haha:
> 
> OMG!!!! Barley there?!?!?! you are a crazy woman!:haha: i didn't even have to squint or tilt the screen! you should have saw my face as i scrolled down the page and saw the pic (i didn't even have to make it bigger)! I AM ADDING THIS TO OUR THREAD AS A :bfp:!!!! (unless you object, but hunni you are up the duff!!!!) congratulations! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to remind me :haha: I feel crazy LOL. I'll make you a deal, if my FRER looks like this or better with FMU tomorrow... you can def put me up for :bfp:, I'm still hesitant right now :flower: and I'll for sure keep you all posted !!Click to expand...


sounds like a deal to me! -just dont make me wait all day lol :smug:
p.s im really praying this is a sticky bean for ya hun :dust: bc there is def one in there!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, looks like an evap to me tbh.
> 
> Evaps shouldn't show within the time limit... but thank you for your opinion xxClick to expand...

evaps are also more challenging to see (especially on a screen). Trust me, ive had PLENTY of evaps- this is most DEF not one! :dance:


----------



## MABEL2011

Yes, that is def. a pink line, there is no way an evap would be pink.... also, an evap is mostly only seen when you hold the test up to the light and is gray. Test again and let us know, but I am sure you have a little bean in there :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

CANT WAIT FOR YOUR FMU TEST..THINK POSITIVE, PEE POSITIVE, POST YOUR BFP! WAITING! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Guppy051708 said:


> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
> Enjoy line eye :haha:
> 
> OMG!!!! Barley there?!?!?! you are a crazy woman!:haha: i didn't even have to squint or tilt the screen! you should have saw my face as i scrolled down the page and saw the pic (i didn't even have to make it bigger)! I AM ADDING THIS TO OUR THREAD AS A :bfp:!!!! (unless you object, but hunni you are up the duff!!!!) congratulations! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't have to remind me :haha: I feel crazy LOL. I'll make you a deal, if my FRER looks like this or better with FMU tomorrow... you can def put me up for :bfp:, I'm still hesitant right now :flower: and I'll for sure keep you all posted !!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like a deal to me! -just dont make me wait all day lol :smug:
> p.s im really praying this is a sticky bean for ya hun :dust: bc there is def one in there!Click to expand...

I won't make you wait all day, don't you worry ! If tonight is anything like last night, I'll be up around 5:30am again :dohh: I've been having the WORST sleeps, tossing and turning, bad dreams.. ugh


----------



## Guppy051708

deal! :D
i bet its bc your excited to :test: ;)


----------



## asibling4gi04

:test:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Today is the first day of my 2ww...but my 2ww is actually more like 16-18 days :(

:dust:Good luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

good luck hodge! I will be joining you tomorrow after my eggie drops!


----------



## mrscasale

Im testing on the 5th... happy to be here... glad to see so many other april testers =] makes me hopeful.. 1st time TTC with my 1st his 2nd =] :thumbup: currently at 8dpo yay!


----------



## Lily7

I have no experience with those kind of tests? are there supposed to be 2 lines or just 1?


----------



## riggins1017

Mommy2be20 I am so super excited for you. I def see it and it is for sure pink some poeple just want to be debbie downers today.... just ignore them. I got some stupid comments earlier too LOL..... Keep posting pics for us to admire. Good luck babe!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

mrscasale said:


> Im testing on the 5th... happy to be here... glad to see so many other april testers =] makes me hopeful.. 1st time TTC with my 1st his 2nd =] :thumbup: currently at 8dpo yay!

Updated :flower:
Welcome to the lucky thread! :friends:
:dust:


----------



## MABEL2011

Lily7 said:


> I have no experience with those kind of tests? are there supposed to be 2 lines or just 1?

I am pretty sure all tests have 2 lines (or a line and a cross) because one line is the control line to make sure the test is working :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

9dpo today, and I'm meant to be holding out until Saturday to test. Think I will test Thursday and Friday though :rofl:


----------



## mrscasale

... Im hoping for a girl =] but i will be proud to have anything whenever im lucky enough to be blessed with it ...im nervous and excited for everyone here... good luck to all ... hoping for many BFP this month :thumbup:


----------



## rocketb

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: hope you're all doing well. Just wanted to pop in and say that I MIGHT have the beginning of my :bfp: but I'm not quite convinced yet. Will be testing again tomorrow in hopes of darker line and will keep you all updated. Af should be due tomorrow, last month was 26 day cycle, so going by that. Either way, have long waited appt Thurs with gyno
> :dust:

Wow! This thread moves so fast. 

I definitely see the line. I'm so excited for you!

And Guppy, good luck with the test/diagnosis. A coworker had thyroid problems and it really didn't seem like fun, but it's much better to know so you can relax a little.

9dpo for me. I tested again with an IC this morning. Nothing yet.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL Mommy2be20:dust:


----------



## Lily7

MABEL2011 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> I have no experience with those kind of tests? are there supposed to be 2 lines or just 1?
> 
> I am pretty sure all tests have 2 lines (or a line and a cross) because one line is the control line to make sure the test is working :thumbup:Click to expand...

ahh thanks! I've never used one like that, I think I might invest in some though coz then that way at least you would be able to see the start of something, I'm used to the digital tests and they just give you a big fat "NOT PREGNANT".....:cry:


----------



## 5-a-side

Mummy2be20 I wish you so many good thoughts for when you retest!


----------



## MABEL2011

Lily7 said:


> MABEL2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> I have no experience with those kind of tests? are there supposed to be 2 lines or just 1?
> 
> I am pretty sure all tests have 2 lines (or a line and a cross) because one line is the control line to make sure the test is working :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ahh thanks! I've never used one like that, I think I might invest in some though coz then that way at least you would be able to see the start of something, I'm used to the digital tests and they just give you a big fat "NOT PREGNANT".....:cry:Click to expand...

Yes, that's why I use the ones with lines, its also not as blunt and hopeless to have one line as it is to have NOT PREGNANT :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Mommy2be20 said:


> It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
> Enjoy line eye :haha:


Hey Hun
Congrats! I wasn't sure if I was seeing right earlier (thought I saw 2 lines) thats why I asked the question if they should have 2 lines or 1?!? as I haven't tested with one like that before. I think it is a deffo BFP....can't wait for you to update tomorrow, H&H 9 months....spread some dust our way xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Lily7 said:


> Mommy2be20 said:
> 
> 
> It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
> Enjoy line eye :haha:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun
> Congrats! I wasn't sure if I was seeing right earlier (thought I saw 2 lines) thats why I asked the question if they should have 2 lines or 1?!? as I haven't tested with one like that before. I think it is a deffo BFP....can't wait for you to update tomorrow, H&H 9 months....spread some dust our way xxClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: If it comes back BFP tomorrow, I'll be sure to leave all of my extra :dust: behind for you lovely ladies xx


----------



## ButterflyK

Congrats to all that have gotten there :bfp:
been gone a few days so just now catching up on the thread.


----------



## Guppy051708

I FINALLY GOT MY POSITIVE OPK!!!!! I SEE A SMILE!!!!!!! EKKK!!!!!!!! :wohoo: bought freggin time! haha


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> I FINALLY GOT MY POSITIVE OPK!!!!! I SEE A SMILE!!!!!!! EKKK!!!!!!!! :wohoo: bought freggin time! haha

Yay Guppy
Get to it girl! :sex:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: DH is at work :(
He wants to stick with shuttles. Im guessing i'll Ov. tomorrow (CD 21). Last time we BD was CD 18 (late at night, nearly CD 19 actually)...Shuttles says no :sex: for two days prior to ov. ...do you think we could get pregnant since the :spermy: will have been in there for 3 days?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:wohoo::wohoo: Get him Guppy :ninja: Style !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Whats shuttles and why does it say no BD two days prior? Just out of curiosity!


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> Whats shuttles and why does it say no BD two days prior? Just out of curiosity!

It's a theory to help favor one sex over the other.
Since we have a boy, we want a girl (then we will probably be done having babies). It doesn't always work. But i just helps (that and the diet im on, to effect the pH and that actually does have scientific evidence). Anways, back to Shuttles. For a girl, the idea is that the :pink: :spermy: lives longer but is slower and the male :spermy: dies quicker but is faster. Thus if you want a girl you should :sex: everyday until you are 2 days after from ov. (that way it essentially gives time for the males to die) and then when the egg is released, a :pink: :spermy: gets it. For a boy, you would :sex: everyday before ov., the day of, and the day after. The theory is that :blue::spermy: swim faster and will make it there before a female.

Its not proven to work but it can help get the one you want (although the pH thing really does have evidence, but once again not a guarantee)


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: DH is at work :(
> He wants to stick with shuttles. Im guessing i'll Ov. tomorrow (CD 21). Last time we BD was CD 18 (late at night, nearly CD 19 actually)...Shuttles says no :sex: for two days prior to ov. ...do you think we could get pregnant since the :spermy: will have been in there for 3 days?

I hope so for you! like you say the girl sperm lives longer - apparently it can stay alive for average 5 days (different website say different things - some say 7) 
We would love a girl but it has went on too long now for us to try shuttles - we are :sex: every other day so that there is deffo a constant supply of :spermy::spermy: in there!
Did you use the CB digital smiley face one? thats the one we used last cycle.....it says on it it detects the surge before we ovulate, how often were you testing? does that mean you are gona ovulate today? or in the next 24 hrs? x


----------



## Lily7

Lily7 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: DH is at work :(
> He wants to stick with shuttles. Im guessing i'll Ov. tomorrow (CD 21). Last time we BD was CD 18 (late at night, nearly CD 19 actually)...Shuttles says no :sex: for two days prior to ov. ...do you think we could get pregnant since the :spermy: will have been in there for 3 days?
> 
> I hope so for you! like you say the girl sperm lives longer - apparently it can stay alive for average 5 days (different website say different things - some say 7)
> We would love a girl but it has went on too long now for us to try shuttles - we are :sex: every other day so that there is deffo a constant supply of :spermy::spermy: in there!
> Did you use the CB digital smiley face one? thats the one we used last cycle.....it says on it it detects the surge before we ovulate, how often were you testing? does that mean you are gona ovulate today? or in the next 24 hrs? xClick to expand...

Sorry i just read that back....so your on CD20 now then O CD 21 tomorrow, I think that :sex: CD19 has met the requirements of that method then FX for you x


----------



## Lisa92881

Woohooo Guppy!!! I'm about to go do my 1st OPK of the day and hoping I also get the :) but not counting on it!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Thats exactly how ive been feeling until now. I hope its a positive for ya hun :dust:

Well, i usually only ever get one positive opk (at night) and then if i were charting my temps, my temp rise would occur around 5:30am. So there actually is a chance i could ov. today. I am going to test again tonight and see if its still positive or not.


----------



## Euronova

Hey ladies!
No idea what the hell is going on here.... not had +OPK yet but also gave up on POAS because it was driving me mad....
CD 25.... and the EGCM is making a return..... no idea when to count anything anymore!
Decided to do Soy Iso next month! (Well if i don't get a BFP in April.... but to be fair if i do it's pure luck as we are completely "shooting" in the dark) :)


----------



## sarina53172

i got my BFP TODAY...i will be retesting to confirm cuz the lines were faint but everyone said it was definite positive =]


----------



## Kiki0522

Guppy- Can you please add me? I will be testing April 6th. This is my first cycle back in 3 months after my bfp in January ended up being ectopic. So i'm nervous, anxious and very excited to be back in the 2ww!! We will be over the moon with a boy or a girl! I live in NH too! :)

Thank you! 

Good Luck to all! :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Guppy can you also add me please. I am going to test on April 2nd. Although AF is due either 31st or 1st. Want to be sure though so will wait till then. And I would be happy with either after 3 years trying! Thank you!


----------



## skeet9924

sarina53172 said:


> i got my BFP TODAY...i will be retesting to confirm cuz the lines were faint but everyone said it was definite positive =]

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS!!!:hugs:


----------



## MABEL2011

Yay sarina53172, that's wonderful!!! Don't think it matters if the lines are light as long as they are there so wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

sarina53172 said:


> i got my BFP TODAY...i will be retesting to confirm cuz the lines were faint but everyone said it was definite positive =]

Congratulations! Thats sooo exciting! :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

I've updated the thread girls! 
Welcome! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Dulcefresh

count me in ... im testing on april 1


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats again hun !!! 
We are at 5 already lets get some more rolling in ladies:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ruskiegirl said:


> Congrats again hun !!!
> We are at 5 already lets get some more rolling in ladies:dust:

Well actually once Mommy2be20 confirms tomorrow- we will have 6 :bfp:! :dance::yipee::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Dulcefresh- you've been added. Welcome to the thread and good luck!
:dust:


----------



## Equal

hi ladies mine if i join?? ill be testing on April 8!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: equal! i will add ya hun!
Good luck! :dust:


----------



## CateFace

Add me to the list - starting my testing at 10DPO on April 6!


We did A LOT of BDing and used OPKs to pinpoint Ovulation so I'm really really crossing everything for a BFP!


----------



## KendraNoell

SARINA!!! Sooooo stinkin happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

CateFace said:


> Add me to the list - starting my testing at 10DPO on April 6!
> 
> 
> We did A LOT of BDing and used OPKs to pinpoint Ovulation so I'm really really crossing everything for a BFP!

Added :friends:
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Kiki0522 said:


> Guppy-I live in NH too! :)
> 
> :

Yay! what part? are you near the seacoast? i live in rochester about 35 min from Portsmouth.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I will be testing 4/1


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## CateFace

Thx Babydust to all!


----------



## Guppy051708

NP :flow:


----------



## lovingmom2

Congratulations to everyone with bfp!!!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hi there...

my name is Ricka. Screen name: FngrsCrossed I will be testing on April 6th. good luck to all the lovely ladies TTC and congrats on the BFP's!!!! SSBD to all of us!!! :cloud9:


----------



## GettingBroody

sarina53172 said:


> i got my BFP TODAY...i will be retesting to confirm cuz the lines were faint but everyone said it was definite positive =]

Woohoo! Congrats Sarina! Have been following your posts in a few different threads, delighted for you!!!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Mommy2be20 said:


> It's verryyy faint, barely there. Way more so than I would have expected for 13DPO (hoping my numbers are right to begin with:wacko: ) Going to use another FRER tomorrow, fingers are so tightly crossed it's even a tad darker, enough that I won't question it at least
> Enjoy line eye :haha:

Congrats definitely a line there!! Keeps us posted!

:D

x


----------



## wildeone

congratulations everyone xxxx


----------



## fayewest

Congratulations all you BFP ... just swinging by for some positive news and thoughts.

Am 11dpo - cervix feels like it never has done before, but in the 8 months we have been trying I have had every symptom under the sun inc Implantation bleed and it hasnt happened yet to I am trying to not get too excited. My FF detected ovulation bUT my mucus didnt so I am majorly confused .... Such a pain in the arse all this, it swallows up my life

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Lily7

Congrats Sarina!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Morning ladies :wave: hope you're all good today
Well, I woke up and took my temp (only been doing it over the past few days to get into the swing for next month), it was 97.45 and that's the lowest I've seen, been 98.13 or higher past few days :cry: I took another FRER anyways, it's the same as yesterday. Picture was taken just before 10 min mark. I'm almost starting to think I got a bad batch of FRERs (2pack)... so ridiculously faint, with a huge temp drop?! It's not making sense to me. Now I'm wishing I had used a cup so I could try another non-FRER test, but I didn't :cry: If I can make it through the day without af showing, I'm using a digi tomorrow xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0880.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lily7

I can def still see another line...good luck x


----------



## asibling4gi04

mommy2be thats a BFP TRUST ME


----------



## Nolly

Can you add me please.

Testing April 4th. Dont mind if boy or girl but would love twins!!! (Dont ask for much do I?lol)


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats definitely a bfp hunni, but I suggest getting a blood hcg done as soon as possible. Congrats.


----------



## Josefin

Hi! Can you please add me to april 6th:) Don't mind if boy or girl. 

Nice to see some BFP already! Good luck to you all!:)


----------



## MrsG2010

morning girls ! (for me anyway, its 753am).... I'm an April 1 tester. But looks like I'm out already. :witch:

I'm trying to be mature about it but I'm pretty sad about moving on to TTC#1, Cycle 5. I feel like this cycle I did everything right. I did OPK's. got positives. Did temperature/charting. All lined up. I even had what appeared to be triphasic chart. this month I'm thinking about adding conceive plus to the mix. Not sure how hubby will feel about it?? 

I guess I'll have to find a May or June (my cycles are generally longer than 30 days ughhhhhhhhhhhhh) thread. But keep track of my April girls - I hope everyone gets really great news. :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww mrs g 2010 is she here full blown??


----------



## Lily7

Nolly said:


> Can you add me please.
> 
> Testing April 4th. Dont mind if boy or girl but would love twins!!! (Dont ask for much do I?lol)

LOL we would love twins aswell!! twins run in both our families so were hoping!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Not full blown no. But I've had 4 days straight BFNs. My temp dropped. And I just know it's only a matter of time!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrs g hang in there! You may be late implating. I dont know much about temps as I do not chart mine or take mine. Its too mind boggling for me!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> Morning ladies :wave: hope you're all good today
> Well, I woke up and took my temp (only been doing it over the past few days to get into the swing for next month), it was 97.45 and that's the lowest I've seen, been 98.13 or higher past few days :cry: I took another FRER anyways, it's the same as yesterday. Picture was taken just before 10 min mark. I'm almost starting to think I got a bad batch of FRERs (2pack)... so ridiculously faint, with a huge temp drop?! It's not making sense to me. Now I'm wishing I had used a cup so I could try another non-FRER test, but I didn't :cry: If I can make it through the day without af showing, I'm using a digi tomorrow xx

Girl, you are totally preggo!!!!!!
I think you're in shock ;) lol

What is your coverline temp? As long as it doesn't go below coverline, your temps still fluctuate when your pregnant!


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsG2010 said:


> Not full blown no. But I've had 4 days straight BFNs. My temp dropped. And I just know it's only a matter of time!

I wont post anything until you know without a doubt if its AF or a :bfp:. :hugs:


----------



## Nolly

Lily7 said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me please.
> 
> Testing April 4th. Dont mind if boy or girl but would love twins!!! (Dont ask for much do I?lol)
> 
> LOL we would love twins aswell!! twins run in both our families so were hoping!!Click to expand...

I am on clomid so I am hoping it works its magic but I would take anything I get. Twins in both our families too. FX for you hun!


----------



## Guppy051708

I've updated the thread!
Welcome to the new ladies :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Nolly said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me please.
> 
> Testing April 4th. Dont mind if boy or girl but would love twins!!! (Dont ask for much do I?lol)
> 
> LOL we would love twins aswell!! twins run in both our families so were hoping!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on clomid so I am hoping it works its magic but I would take anything I get. Twins in both our families too. FX for you hun!Click to expand...

I put you down for :yellow::yellow: :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy shld i change my testing date? I am 1dpo today//confused.


----------



## Nolly

Guppy051708 said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me please.
> 
> Testing April 4th. Dont mind if boy or girl but would love twins!!! (Dont ask for much do I?lol)
> 
> LOL we would love twins aswell!! twins run in both our families so were hoping!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on clomid so I am hoping it works its magic but I would take anything I get. Twins in both our families too. FX for you hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I put you down for :yellow::yellow: :DClick to expand...


Thank you sweetie.... hope your little :yellow::yellow: work their magic!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nolly said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me please.
> 
> Testing April 4th. Dont mind if boy or girl but would love twins!!! (Dont ask for much do I?lol)
> 
> LOL we would love twins aswell!! twins run in both our families so were hoping!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on clomid so I am hoping it works its magic but I would take anything I get. Twins in both our families too. FX for you hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I put you down for :yellow::yellow: :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie.... hope your little :yellow::yellow: work their magic!Click to expand...


no problem :flower:
Im sorta hoping for twins too...but since i have a 6 month old...that may not be a good idea bahaha


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> guppy shld i change my testing date? I am 1dpo today//confused.

hmm.....:coffee:...any idea how long your LP is?


how long are you cycles *usually* and when do you *usually* get a positive OPK (like which CD)?


----------



## asibling4gi04

idk i usually have 28 day cycle, af lasts 4 days and then I ovulate 12th or 13th day. this month, I ovulated on day 12.. according to my smiley digital and lack there of yesterday. So i am 1dpo today///


----------



## Lily7

Nolly said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me please.
> 
> Testing April 4th. Dont mind if boy or girl but would love twins!!! (Dont ask for much do I?lol)
> 
> LOL we would love twins aswell!! twins run in both our families so were hoping!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on clomid so I am hoping it works its magic but I would take anything I get. Twins in both our families too. FX for you hun!Click to expand...

Yea we are the same, we would just be happy with our BFP for now! Good luck, hopefully it will work its magic for you FX:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im so excited to hear you are 1DPO! its about time we all get to the DPO countdown! lol 
YAy for the 2WW!

I would say test at 12 DPOs. It could take longer to get a positive, but thats when i would start (just because i am a POAS Addict :haha:) you could start as early as 10DPOs but i dont generally recommend that simply because you waste $$$ but thats up to you! My first pregnancy i got a postive on the CBD at 10DPOs but my last pregnancy i never got a positive on an FRER until 14 DPOs (even though my LP is usually 10 days)


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> Im so excited to hear you are 1DPO! its about time we all get to the DPO countdown! lol
> YAy for the 2WW!
> 
> I would say test at 12 DPOs. It could take longer to get a positive, but thats when i would start (just because i am a POAS Addict :haha:) you could start as early as 10DPOs but i dont generally recommend that simply because you waste $$$ but thats up to you! My first pregnancy i got a postive on the CBD at 10DPOs but my last pregnancy i never got a positive on an FRER until 14 DPOs (even though my LP is usually 10 days)


So that would be April 9th.
Do you want me to mark you down for that or change it? TBH, it really doesn't make a difference (on my end) because i'll just put :bfp: or :witch: down either way but its totally up to you :D i have np with changing it :thumbup:


----------



## BeesBella

Yay ! My Preseed arrived today and I am starting a mental plan of when to use it ! I usually ovulate on CD16 so from CD10 - 13 I will use 1g everytime we BD then from CD11-CD15 I will use 2g and then CD16 & 17 I will use 2.5 - 3 g =D
My OPK's arrived today, I got 30 IC ones(green handle) and I'm planning doing them starting from CD10 and will continue until FF says I ovulate. 
I will make this cycle my cycle !!!


----------



## ljo1984

hiya i'll be testing 16th april (although probably before lol) and hoping for a boy. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi there :hi:
I hope you get your little boy! :blue:
The thread has been updated.
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy forgive me for being duh but lack of caffiene has taken its toll..are we changing my testing date?


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> Guppy forgive me for being duh but lack of caffiene has taken its toll..are we changing my testing date?

I think you could move it up one day from the 10th to the 9th, but thats totally up to you :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok lets move it thanks


----------



## Guppy051708

NP :D 
since we arn't 100% sure, you may not get a positive then, but i think you stand a chance (just to let you know so you dont go crazy) lol


----------



## Guppy051708

updated :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

for those of you who are TTC twins, i found this article interesting. Take a look :flower:
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/natural-ways-to-conceive-twins.shtml?page=0,1


----------



## Nolly

Guppy051708 said:


> for those of you who are TTC twins, i found this article interesting. Take a look :flower:
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/natural-ways-to-conceive-twins.shtml?page=0,1

Thanks for that..... off to the shop now to stock up on dairy products and wild yams....lol.

Interesting reading. Although I would love twins I would be just as happy with one. Whatever will be will be!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww thanks sweet guppy..i prob wont test until 11dpo the earliest..if i can hold out..yikes!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nolly said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> for those of you who are TTC twins, i found this article interesting. Take a look :flower:
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/natural-ways-to-conceive-twins.shtml?page=0,1
> 
> Thanks for that..... off to the shop now to stock up on dairy products and wild yams....lol.
> 
> Interesting reading. Although I would love twins I would be just as happy with one. Whatever will be will be!Click to expand...

Agreed :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I got a negative OPK today :dance: which means i Ov.ed sometime between 11pm last night and 8am this morning :D eek! now, we wait :coffee:


----------



## 5-a-side

sarina53172 said:


> i got my BFP TODAY...i will be retesting to confirm cuz the lines were faint but everyone said it was definite positive =]

All the very best of luck with the retest hun. And congratulations! 

Mommy2b20 - that looks like 2 lines there again. But I can understand your concern. I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Been at my volunteer "job" today which helps to keep my mind off things, until my friend said she was 18wks!! I didnt have a clue but we've been a little distant lately, she doesnt know we're TTC though but god it did this weird pang in my heart when she told me.
From my ticker I'm now in the TWW, though I really dont know with my cycle since coming off BCP just going from previous pre-bcp cycles. We've DTD everyday (twice some days * :) * ) so there's plenty of little sperm soldiers on guard ready for some action. 

Oh geez, TWW.
:hugs: everyone.


----------



## asibling4gi04

YAY FOR ME GUPPY..I just turned 40 so perhaps twins for me? lol...I was wondering why i got preg so fast in september (mc : ( ) but happened first try!,,,..oh well..tick tock tick tock


----------



## asibling4gi04

good luck 5-a-side..im 1dpo..waiting game begins. I know thats a wrenching feeling..sorry hun! we will have our day in the sun though! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> YAY FOR ME GUPPY..I just turned 40 so perhaps twins for me? lol...I was wondering why i got preg so fast in september (mc : ( ) but happened first try!,,,..oh well..tick tock tick tock

Maybe you'll have twins! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

seems like everyone is entering the 2WW!


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone,

Im Kate and Ive have just joined the thread, am 5dpo and counting down till testing time :wacko: Anyone else feeling grumpy today? Im so irritable! Quite unusual for me at this time in my cycle :shrug:

:dust: to you all and lets get our April :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## skeet9924

Ughh not me yet:nope: But I'm planning on lots of :sex: this weekend and next!!! Its so great seeing all these :bfp:!!! I'm getting very hopeful!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ isn't it lovely?!

kate, i havn't been grumpy but i have been so emotional! (i think that had more to do with ovulation though since today id Ov. day) but i was crying about everything this past week lol. And that is out of character for me.


----------



## KendraNoell

Nope I'm definitely not in the TWW but fx for all you ladies!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks guppy..one will be fine though..hey I see your resume, you worked with autisitic children how cool! My daughter is 6 and diagnosed.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks kendra! hope u have a bsp this cycle!


----------



## Guppy051708

I loved that job! it is amazing to see how different each child is!
It def. is a spectrum thing! Some of the ones i had were just socially akward- soooo very very smart (some of the most intelligent kids i have ever met!). Then there were others that needed a lot more therapy because they were on the other end of the spectrum. But it was a very rewarding job.


----------



## skeet9924

It really is lovely!!! Guppy when do you test?


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> It really is lovely!!! Guppy when do you test?

Well Im down for testing on the 9th. Today is Ov. day. But my LP is only 10 days, however, i am gonna wait until im one day late because last pregnancy i couldn't even get a faint faint positive until 13 dpos and a "real" positive until 14-15DPOs and i only have two tests.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy indeed rewarding and the sweetest, most intelligent. my daughter is non verbal and has texture issues. also still in pull ups..I want a sibling for her as I have no nieces or nephews and me being 40, when I am gone I want her to have someone to be in her life who is family. SIGH..Come on Mr. Storky, my Gianna needs a sibling...hence, my screen name, a sibling4gi


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> Guppy indeed rewarding and the sweetest, most intelligent. my daughter is non verbal and has texture issues. also still in pull ups..I want a sibling for her as I have no nieces or nephews and me being 40, when I am gone I want her to have someone to be in her life who is family. SIGH..Come on Mr. Storky, my Gianna needs a sibling...hence, my screen name, a sibling4gi

that is beautiful hun :flow:
I remember when i worked with a nonverbal child. She taught me sign I was impressed! Thanks to those kids i know basic ASL.

There are some really cool things you can with texture therapy. That was the funnest part for me! you can get little plastic gladwear things (or whatever you choose) and fill them with different things. Like you could do one filled with kidney beans, another with rice, another with jello. Basically anything you can think of!


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy051708 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> It really is lovely!!! Guppy when do you test?
> 
> Well Im down for testing on the 9th. Today is Ov. day. But my LP is only 10 days, however, i am gonna wait until im one day late because last pregnancy i couldn't even get a faint faint positive until 13 dpos and a "real" positive until 14-15DPOs and i only have two tests.Click to expand...

Oh My!!! The wait has got to be killing you!!! I'm annoyed already with just wiaiting for my OV..lol the TWW is going to drive me crazy!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks gupp...ya, tried..she gags and spits out anything that is not pizza, grilled cheese or mushed baby veggies stage 3...ughh..i am seeing a nutritionist for her...wish me luck... My little girl knows sign for more right now but she does show you what she needs and wants...she will hand me her coat or sneakers when she wants to go somewhere..its so cute..I love her soooo much..she says it best, when she says nothing at all! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

ick. i hate waiting for Ov! Thats the worst for me. Id rather wait out the "2WW" (which is really only 10 days for me), then wait out the 20-22 days it takes to ov.! lol

Hope you ov. soon! :dust:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Guppy051708 said:


> Girl, you are totally preggo!!!!!!
> I think you're in shock ;) lol
> 
> What is your coverline temp? As long as it doesn't go below coverline, your temps still fluctuate when your pregnant!

I honestly don't even know what my coverline is, silly me has never checked it before :dohh:
I went back to bed after FRER (5:30am), so had 6 more hours of sleep and obviously held wee, so did a dollar store test and :bfn: grr !! Why can't the line just scream it at me if it's actually + ?! If af doesn't show today, I'm insisting my gyno does my bloodwork tomorrow morn xx


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks gupp...ya, tried..she gags and spits out anything that is not pizza, grilled cheese or mushed baby veggies stage 3...ughh..i am seeing a nutritionist for her...wish me luck... My little girl knows sign for more right now but she does show you what she needs and wants...she will hand me her coat or sneakers when she wants to go somewhere..its so cute..I love her soooo much..she says it best, when she says nothing at all! :hugs:

Aww :cloud9:
The food textures can be really tough. 
I had a 4 yr old boy one time and the only thing he would eat would be mooshed up ravolies and speghetti (from the can). Sometimes i could get him to eat oatmeal for breakfast, but it really was a struggle. (and heartbreaking). He too had to have the food either VERY mashed up or blended. Those days were sad. He got to the point where it was considered "failure to thrive" and had to go see specialists. By the time i left it had improved so much, but for him, i think it was more challengning that his parents wouldnt follow up with any of the techniques and plans of actions that they agreed to do with the specialist and with our staff. I get where they are coming from, but they were also the ones wanting the help :shrug: ...i wonder how he is doing....either way, he such a smart cookie! I mean, he was nonverbal (didnt know signs), his fine motor skills needed a bit of work, and he had trouble with eating because of the textures, but he def. knew how to communicate...he was sneaky tho! haha. Oh and sooo stubborn! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Girl, you are totally preggo!!!!!!
> I think you're in shock ;) lol
> 
> What is your coverline temp? As long as it doesn't go below coverline, your temps still fluctuate when your pregnant!
> 
> I honestly don't even know what my coverline is, silly me has never checked it before :dohh:
> I went back to bed after FRER (5:30am), so had 6 more hours of sleep and obviously held wee, so did a dollar store test and :bfn: grr !! Why can't the line just scream it at me if it's actually + ?! If af doesn't show today, I'm insisting my gyno does my bloodwork tomorrow morn xxClick to expand...

sounds like a great plan hun! :thumbup:
I dont think the $Tree HPTs are as low a sensitivity as the FRER so that could be why it was negative :hugs:


----------



## kezz_howland

Woohoo I finally got a positive on an opk! For the first time. The CBFM is still saying high, so i'm assuming it will say peak tomorrow. The opk was showing a faint line this morning, and got home and tested twice and it's more or less same darkness as the test line. Never seen a line that dark on one before so I am chuffed. So i'm guessing i will ov tomorrow, and will make sure we DTD tonight! So excited. Last cycle I had no idea when i'd ovulated or if I even had. And it's so reassuring to see the signals that I do ovulate. Hoping my chart will reflect it too so i am extra reassured!

:)


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww guppy..sad..wonder why they would not follow up..my girl does eat oatmeal with baby fruits but she only eats the gerber kind..I try eveything. I started putting fiber in her morning oatmeal and a perscribed powder in her juice cup to avoid constipation, she gets pretty backed up eating cheesy foods..(pizza, grilled cheese)....But, I could not imagine her any other way! She is perfect to me..and certainly sneaky and stubborn as well lol! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:

Yeah, i love those kids....its hard not become attached to the kids (professionally, we arn't supposed to) but when you are with them all day long every day and when you see their struggles and are apart of that. And then you see how wonderful and smart they are and how much potential they hold, you cant help but to become attached. I miss them :(


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> Woohoo I finally got a positive on an opk! For the first time. The CBFM is still saying high, so i'm assuming it will say peak tomorrow. The opk was showing a faint line this morning, and got home and tested twice and it's more or less same darkness as the test line. Never seen a line that dark on one before so I am chuffed. So i'm guessing i will ov tomorrow, and will make sure we DTD tonight! So excited. Last cycle I had no idea when i'd ovulated or if I even had. And it's so reassuring to see the signals that I do ovulate. Hoping my chart will reflect it too so i am extra reassured!
> 
> :)

yay! :dance: thats so exciting hun! 
Hope you catch the eggy :spermy:
:dust: oh and have fun :sex: ;) hehe


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Hey guys, Couldn't hold out!! I'm 12 DPO and tested BFN :( 
I know it's early, but still put me in a crappy mood!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: dont worry hun, its not over until the :witch: shows her ugly face :hugs:


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

The anticipation is killing me! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I bet! Can't blame ya there hun. I hope you get that :bfp: soon!
When are you retesting?


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy, the flip side of the coin we miss Gianna's therapists and old teachers etc so I so know what you mean about getting attached! Maybe mister storky will bring a sibling. Fings crossed...thanks again for your help!


----------



## Guppy051708

no problem friend :friends:
I have a good feeling about this month-for the both of us :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks guppy..me too..the irony of me finding you on here is my partner calls her nephew 'the guppy" lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: nice :smug: lol


----------



## rocketb

10dpo today... Yay! :happydance:

BFN on this morning's IC... Boo! :shrug:

Congrats to the new BFPs!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Almost to seeing that :bfp: ;)


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Saturday or Sunday. I read testing first thing in the am is best.


----------



## 5-a-side

Good luck to those retesting.
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

AllIwant4Xmas said:


> Saturday or Sunday. I read testing first thing in the am is best.

wow! you are strong for waiting that long! lol i know i would be testing like every other day, if not every day!:blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

I bought my ICs today :dance: i think they will get here at the perfect time :)
(aka: too early to test but i need to cure my POAS addiction :rofl:)


----------



## 5-a-side

Thats why apart from my digi upstairs under the bed I wont be buying any until I'm sure (or surer...of a positive) I cant cope with the heartache of negs.
I'll share your POAS infatuations online though.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: Deal! lol
Negatives dont get me down because i always realize it doesnt mean a thing until AF shows up. Its the AF that gets me down (a constant reminder :dohh:). I just get annoyed that my piss hasn't produced enough hCG :haha: but "no" and "not pregnant" and "one lines" dont upset me, just AF.


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Well AF better not play any April fools jokes on me!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh i hope not! What a bitch if she does! :evil: lol


----------



## amyc2324

I am signing up for the April testing  I wasn't supposed to try this month since I had a chemical pregnancy last month, but I was off on my O dates so looks like there is a chance. I am already having some symptoms I started having them at 3 dpo last time and I Had a BFP at 10 DPO, unfortunately I m/c at 6 weeks. So looks like I am testing on April 2nd and 3rd. I invested in some internet cheapies so I may test everyday till AF comes. I have no willpower and I'm a POAS addict.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Amy :wave:
I have updated and added you!
Best of luck, and dont worry, we have many POAS Addictors here :haha:
:dust:


----------



## taanya

Hello, I've just joined this site, but have been earwigging for a couple of weeks! Can you add me for testing April 1st, don't mind boy or girl. Trying desperately not to POAS!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, there's a lot of chat on this thread! Nearly ten pages again today!


----------



## Nolly

GettingBroody said:


> Wow, there's a lot of chat on this thread! Nearly ten pages again today!

Lets hope its a super lucky thread!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Youve been added taanya :hi:
Welcome :flow:
:dust:


----------



## taanya

Thanks, will try my best to avoid testing till then unless "you know who" gets me before then. Very nervous about the next few days when AF due, every time I get a cramp I go to check to ensure the witch hasn't got me....


----------



## Guppy051708

i do the same hun :hugs:
we have lots of POAS Addicts here so you've come to the proper place :haha:


----------



## taanya

Thanks, it's good to know I'm not alone:hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

Hi can I join pls, I'm testing April 8. :baby:
either boy or girl i will be happy :baby:. thanks


----------



## skeet9924

I'm a POAS addict as well!! It takes so much not to go into the store!!! I've decided I'm not buying ANY untill the day before my AF is due


----------



## Lisa92881

asibling4gi04 said:


> aww guppy..sad..wonder why they would not follow up..my girl does eat oatmeal with baby fruits but she only eats the gerber kind..I try eveything. I started putting fiber in her morning oatmeal and a perscribed powder in her juice cup to avoid constipation, she gets pretty backed up eating cheesy foods..(pizza, grilled cheese)....But, I could not imagine her any other way! She is perfect to me..and certainly sneaky and stubborn as well lol! :haha:

Just wanted to say hi! I'm a speech/language pathologist and work with many children who are non-verbal (and/or have feeding issues)....it's the quiet ones that always have a lot to say and can teach us soooo much!! :thumbup:


----------



## AlohaJen

Hi! Could you add me to the list. AF is due sometime around April 8 so I will be testing then, if I can wait that long. :) Thanks!


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks asibling and guppy. I'll let you know when to change my official result.


----------



## KendraNoell

So confused. Still having brown sticky cm. I'm on cycle day 6 and AF lasted officially about 24 hours. So the last 5 days is this cm. I don't even know if I had a period at this rate.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kendra, that is really confusing. :shrug:

Girls, ive updated the list. Welcome :flow:
:dust:


----------



## jess214

Haven't check this thread in a while...OMG so many BFP's...Congrats to all! And lots and lots of 
:dust::dust::dust: to the rest of us! 
I need to change my test date to the 14th...according to my Ovacue today is my Peak day so I'm assuming I ovulate tomorrow on CD 13, then the TWW will begin!!! So excited:happydance:...


----------



## rocketb

I kept imagining up symptoms all day. Mildest of mild cramps, gassy, lots of CM... On a whim, I did an IC upon getting home. I peed (watery diluted stuff from only holding maybe 2.5 hours) and put it in the drawer to develop while I did other things. I finally went back and looked (15-20 minutes?) .

I swear I'm seeing things... the faintest faintest shadowy hint of a line. I've never seen a second line before, not even an evap. I took it out to DH, who I've NEVER shown any tests to before, and after looking a bit at the area I described, he saw it too. I can't photograph it (too faint) and it's probably just us imagining stuff (or maybe just an evap), but I think I might go into my FRER stash tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guppy051708

rocket- how exciting!!! I hope to hear of a :bfp: in the am (and a picture too :haha:)

Jess, i will change your dates! Welcome to the 2WW hun :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

rocketb said:


> I kept imagining up symptoms all day. Mildest of mild cramps, gassy, lots of CM... On a whim, I did an IC upon getting home. I peed (watery diluted stuff from only holding maybe 2.5 hours) and put it in the drawer to develop while I did other things. I finally went back and looked (15-20 minutes?) .
> 
> I swear I'm seeing things... the faintest faintest shadowy hint of a line. I've never seen a second line before, not even an evap. I took it out to DH, who I've NEVER shown any tests to before, and after looking a bit at the area I described, he saw it too. I can't photograph it (too faint) and it's probably just us imagining stuff (or maybe just an evap), but I think I might go into my FRER stash tomorrow morning.

Yes, break into that stash!! Hoping for your :bfp:!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lisa92881 said:


> rocketb said:
> 
> 
> I kept imagining up symptoms all day. Mildest of mild cramps, gassy, lots of CM... On a whim, I did an IC upon getting home. I peed (watery diluted stuff from only holding maybe 2.5 hours) and put it in the drawer to develop while I did other things. I finally went back and looked (15-20 minutes?) .
> 
> I swear I'm seeing things... the faintest faintest shadowy hint of a line. I've never seen a second line before, not even an evap. I took it out to DH, who I've NEVER shown any tests to before, and after looking a bit at the area I described, he saw it too. I can't photograph it (too faint) and it's probably just us imagining stuff (or maybe just an evap), but I think I might go into my FRER stash tomorrow morning.
> 
> Yes, break into that stash!! Hoping for your :bfp:!!!Click to expand...


I Second that!!!!:dust:


----------



## Keikei

April 4th for me.


----------



## Guppy051708

All updated :flower:
Hope you catch the eggy!:dust:


----------



## blessedmom2be

Guppy051708 said:


> Kendra, that is really confusing. :shrug:
> 
> Girls, ive updated the list. Welcome :flow:
> :dust:


Helloooooooooo Ladies...I haven't logged in to the site since past vkend. Just logged in and i m SO glad to see 6BFP's!!!!!!!...Wooooohoooo!!!:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS to cajunbabe,sarina53172,Mommy2be20,Hopefulgirlie,want2bmum11,JulianasMommy..Wish you lovely ladies a very H&H 9 months!!!:flower:


Update from me: I had a positive opk starting sat mar 26 (CD14).Mon mar28 was d darkest on ovulation strip but alas...Dh was sick down with terrible cold/fever.I am myself recovering from cold. SO NO BD for us on the peak days :( Last we BD was on Mar 25. Hoping Dh's :spermy: are super strong..ha ha n it lasted till Mar 28...wishfull thinking i know..

Do you guys think i have any chance with one day of BD that too 3 days before +opk:wacko:
anyhow..lots of :dust::dust: to all who are waiting...:hi: vl c u around


----------



## Guppy051708

:spermy: can live up to 7 days in the right environment :D so id say you stand a chance :dust:


----------



## Trying4baby1_

Hi Everyone,

Im testing on April 17th Praying this is our month! anyone else around the same time?


----------



## Guppy051708

Trying4baby1_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im testing on April 17th Praying this is our month! anyone else around the same time?

Hi there :wave:
You have been added.
I will be testing on the 9th, but if you look at the front page you can see the names of the other girls who are testing on the same day as you :thumbup:
 
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## blessedmom2be

:dust:


Guppy051708 said:


> :spermy: can live up to 7 days in the right environment :D so id say you stand a chance :dust:

Hi Guppy..Hru doing?..yeah i heard the :spermy: can live u upto 5-7 days or so but i'm not sure about the environment being right ;) he he..Coz didn't notice any Ewcm this cycle :( ...pls pray for me...:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

well i say there is still a chance :hugs:


----------



## ButterflyK

Just a quick update here been very busy with rescue so hard to get on here today. I believe I was suppose to ov today but I think it came on Saturday because I had ov pains mid day Saturday too Sunday. 

Now I'm having aching or slight cramping and almost like a pinching pain in the center. Don't know what to think. Ever since the mc I've gotten cramps similar to this about 10 before af is due but I'm not due until the 12th if it's a 28 day cycle at the earliest. 

Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## vstrizh

April 10th for me :)


----------



## gardenofedens

I'll join ButterflyK on April 12th - we're hoping for a baby girl!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, lots of new posts overnight (uk time that is) 
:hi: to all the new testers to the thread.

Had the strangest dream about cats in a hospital last night, it was weird :lol:


----------



## KendraNoell

I hate crazy dreams! I've been getting them the last few weeks. I was symptom spotting and thought it was pregnancy-related but I think it was just the medication I was taking :(


----------



## 5-a-side

It just being plain odd I'd say, but it made me laugh so thats ok.


----------



## ljo1984

looks like i may be ovulating tomorrow (april fools day so better not be a joke ha ha) and i have a 13 day lp so will now be 14th not 16th. but let me confirm it when my opk is definatly positive.


----------



## PJ32

hi all, CD1 for me so April 26th for me please. xx


----------



## want2bmum11

Just wanted to wish you all lots and lots of luck with your :bfp: this month! Lots and lots of :dust: to you all x


----------



## katestar53

Am 6dpo today so am hoping for those implantation cramps :wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

want2bemum, thanks so much! It means a lot! I am currently 2dpo..im impatient lol. Garden, looks like we are on the same dpo in this 2ww. Best wishes sweetie.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Wow Guppy your April thread is going really well! I'm really happy for all the BFPS already!


----------



## minidancer

Hello Everyone

An update from me, not been on for a while.....

Today I am 3 days late for AF, not tested yet but have some FRERs so might cave and do one today :blush: wanted to wait until I was a week late. One half of me is saying that I am pregnant my AF is never late, but the other half is saying that I don't believe we would have managed to conceive the 1st cycle of trying for our 2nd as our 1st took 5 months. I was on the pill for a couple of months and I am thinking maybe my body is still adjusting from this even though the first time I came off the pill I went straight to 28 day cycles. 

Hope you are all good and will be getting those BFP's soon!! :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## Poppykins_88

Hi there, please put me down for April 5th! 
Great thread!!!!!!


----------



## riggins1017

Hey ladies so I cant believe that I missed one day and I had so many pages to read up on! CONGRATS to all the BFP ladies and I hope I am right behind you. 

UPDATE on me: So yesterday we took my mother in law to the hospital for her breast cancer surgery and she is home and everything seems to be going well. Now for my TTC update things for me this month are very strange. Yeaterday morning when I got up I was pretty nauseaous and it last pretty much all day also I have heart burn most of the day even when I didnt eat anything. When I blew my nose yesterday morning everything was red that came out (GROSS), last night after I got out of the shower I threw up some of my sald I had for dinner (yuck) and this morning still have the nausea not as bad, have gas (havent eaten anything), pee alot, my gums were bleeding a little when I brushed my teeth (very unusual for me). Also had slight cramoing for the past several days off and on but the weird thing is it seems to switch from side to side. If this isnt leading up to a :bfp: then my body is PSYCHO!


----------



## minidancer

Ooh Riggins that all sounds sooo promising :thumbup: When are you going to test?


----------



## riggins1017

minidancer said:


> Ooh Riggins that all sounds sooo promising :thumbup: When are you going to test?

I am due for :witch: on 4/5 or 4/6 so I am going to try to hold out until then. I tested really early in Jan and at 10 DPO I got a :bfp: but then it resulted in a chemical pregnancy on CD 28 and it was really hard to handle so I think I would have rather not known. It was so mentally draining for both me and my DH.


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG MINI :test: - RIGGINS, WOW..ALL THE SIGNS..DO YOU HAVE AN EARLY, SENSITIVE TEST? I SAY DO ONE IN 2 DAYS..I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU BOTH!


----------



## riggins1017

I am so afraid of testing early. I promised myslef and my DH I wouldnt so I am really going to try and hold out until :witch: doesnt show. PLEASE STAY AWAY :witch:


----------



## asibling4gi04

RIGGINS, af af stay away!!


----------



## minidancer

Sorry to hear you had to go through that Riggins :hugs:

I really hope you get your BFP soon!!

Asibling I think I will end up caving in and testing later today, wanted to wait until I was a week late but it's just soooo tempting!!! Have you had any symptoms yet? I haven't had any at all except slight cramping. With my LO I had a constant sore head, backache and sore boobs at this point.


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey mini..I am 2dpo..just light cramping..I am not even paying attention this month because last month I had SEVERAL symptoms and a BFN...So,...I just sit and wait. I hear when you come off of bcps its easier to get preg faster so good luck..I admire your will power..I would have been peeing on ten sticks by now if I were you! lol..keep me posted hun~!


----------



## MissCherry15

The witch just got me :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

dang it misscherry! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsGrimes

So sorry to hear that MissCherry. :(


----------



## Juzzabelle

Sorry to hear that miss cherry! 

:(


----------



## Juzzabelle

asibling4gi04 said:


> hey mini..I am 2dpo..just light cramping..I am not even paying attention this month because last month I had SEVERAL symptoms and a BFN...So,...I just sit and wait. I hear when you come off of bcps its easier to get preg faster so good luck..I admire your will power..I would have been peeing on ten sticks by now if I were you! lol..keep me posted hun~!

Can be true about the BCP my fella's sister got PG the first month after stoppig BCP she is mow 5 months! Too easy for some people....Grrrr!

:)


----------



## asibling4gi04

I know Juzza..we will be joining the preggies soon..I promise!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Miss Cherry- pop some :wine: or whatever you prefer to drink and relax tonight. Hopefully this next cycle you'll get it!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Girls*, i have updated the front page. 
Welcome and best of luck! 
:dust:

:hugs: I am so sorry* MissCherry15* :hugs:

*5-a-side*, cats in the hospital? That gave me a good laugh! :haha: - maybe you are up the duff :haha:

*Kendra*, hows it going hun. You were the one with the weird brown CM, right? (sorry, having trouble keeping all 150+ girls straight :dohh: lol). Maybe it was just IB? or do you think its the :witch:? :shrug: either way :dust:

*ljo1984*- when you give me the go ahead, i'll change it for ya :thumbup:

*riggins*- i dont know how you wouldn't be knocked up!! :yipee: I can't wait for you to :test:!!!



minidancer said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> An update from me, not been on for a while.....
> 
> Today I am 3 days late for AF, not tested yet but have some FRERs so might cave and do one today :blush: wanted to wait until I was a week late. One half of me is saying that I am pregnant my AF is never late, but the other half is saying that I don't believe we would have managed to conceive the 1st cycle of trying for our 2nd as our 1st took 5 months. I was on the pill for a couple of months and I am thinking maybe my body is still adjusting from this even though the first time I came off the pill I went straight to 28 day cycles.
> 
> Hope you are all good and will be getting those BFP's soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxx

I got pregnant my first cycle off BCPs! (ended in a MC though). They say a women can actually be super fertile the first month off (and may even release more than one egg!). Doesn't happen to all woman but i guess it happens a lot (being fertile) because the body is readjusting so it releases eggs. The first month off is actually one of the best to TTC and actually i know ladies with fertility issues and so the doc puts them on BCPs and then takes them off to help with ovulation. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

AFM, 1DPO and nothing to report. 11 more days!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh wait! I lied, this morning i had that matellic taste in my mouth that i had the last two times i was pregnant! I mean, i feel like its too early for symptoms (only 1 DPO) :shrug: i think im gonna go look at my FF chart from those pregnancies and see when that started :thumbup:
(btw, i am also a crazy symptom spotter :haha: I know it could all mean nothing, but i will still spot :haha:)


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy it would be awesum to know that the metalic taste leads in to your bfp...CANT WAIT TO SEE!


----------



## MrsGrimes

Totally agree. FX'd for you Guppy! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That would be so awesome Guppy ! 4 dpo here had some bright red spotting and some cramps on my left side hope af isnt coming early :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh my! :shock: I had matellic taste at 1 DPO last pregnancy and i had it most of the days in the "2WW"!!!! ahh!


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> *Girls*, i have updated the front page.
> Welcome and best of luck!
> :dust:
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry* MissCherry15* :hugs:
> 
> *5-a-side*, cats in the hospital? That gave me a good laugh! :haha: - maybe you are up the duff :haha:
> 
> *Kendra*, hows it going hun. You were the one with the weird brown CM, right? (sorry, having trouble keeping all 150+ girls straight :dohh: lol). Maybe it was just IB? or do you think its the :witch:? :shrug: either way :dust:
> 
> *ljo1984*- when you give me the go ahead, i'll change it for ya :thumbup:
> 
> *riggins*- i dont know how you wouldn't be knocked up!! :yipee: I can't wait for you to :test:!!!
> 
> 
> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> An update from me, not been on for a while.....
> 
> Today I am 3 days late for AF, not tested yet but have some FRERs so might cave and do one today :blush: wanted to wait until I was a week late. One half of me is saying that I am pregnant my AF is never late, but the other half is saying that I don't believe we would have managed to conceive the 1st cycle of trying for our 2nd as our 1st took 5 months. I was on the pill for a couple of months and I am thinking maybe my body is still adjusting from this even though the first time I came off the pill I went straight to 28 day cycles.
> 
> Hope you are all good and will be getting those BFP's soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> I got pregnant my first cycle off BCPs! (ended in a MC though). They say a women can actually be super fertile the first month off (and may even release more than one egg!). Doesn't happen to all woman but i guess it happens a lot (being fertile) because the body is readjusting so it releases eggs. The first month off is actually one of the best to TTC and actually i know ladies with fertility issues and so the doc puts them on BCPs and then takes them off to help with ovulation. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats what I am hoping for I mean after all that:sex: we did I sure would hope something would happen LOL. I am having major HOT FLASHES  today for some reason I'm only 26 WAY to young for that! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Ruskiegirl said:


> 4 dpo here had some bright red spotting and some cramps on my left side hope af isnt coming early :cry:

:hugs: lets just hope its a fluke hun :hugs: how long is your LP-normally?


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> *Girls*, i have updated the front page.
> Welcome and best of luck!
> :dust:
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry* MissCherry15* :hugs:
> 
> *5-a-side*, cats in the hospital? That gave me a good laugh! :haha: - maybe you are up the duff :haha:
> 
> *Kendra*, hows it going hun. You were the one with the weird brown CM, right? (sorry, having trouble keeping all 150+ girls straight :dohh: lol). Maybe it was just IB? or do you think its the :witch:? :shrug: either way :dust:
> 
> *ljo1984*- when you give me the go ahead, i'll change it for ya :thumbup:
> 
> *riggins*- i dont know how you wouldn't be knocked up!! :yipee: I can't wait for you to :test:!!!
> 
> 
> minidancer said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> An update from me, not been on for a while.....
> 
> Today I am 3 days late for AF, not tested yet but have some FRERs so might cave and do one today :blush: wanted to wait until I was a week late. One half of me is saying that I am pregnant my AF is never late, but the other half is saying that I don't believe we would have managed to conceive the 1st cycle of trying for our 2nd as our 1st took 5 months. I was on the pill for a couple of months and I am thinking maybe my body is still adjusting from this even though the first time I came off the pill I went straight to 28 day cycles.
> 
> Hope you are all good and will be getting those BFP's soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> I got pregnant my first cycle off BCPs! (ended in a MC though). They say a women can actually be super fertile the first month off (and may even release more than one egg!). Doesn't happen to all woman but i guess it happens a lot (being fertile) because the body is readjusting so it releases eggs. The first month off is actually one of the best to TTC and actually i know ladies with fertility issues and so the doc puts them on BCPs and then takes them off to help with ovulation. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I am hoping for I mean after all that:sex: we did I sure would hope something would happen LOL. I am having major HOT FLASHES  today for some reason I'm only 26 WAY to young for that! lolClick to expand...

Fx'ed! Its sounding good hun! :dance:


----------



## MrsGrimes

Guppy051708 said:


> oh my! :shock: I had matellic taste at 1 DPO last pregnancy and i had it most of the days in the "2WW"!!!! ahh!

OMG...looking good so far! :happydance:


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> oh my! :shock: I had matellic taste at 1 DPO last pregnancy and i had it most of the days in the "2WW"!!!! ahh!

sounds promising!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I guess Guppy's gonna get her :bfp: in about two weeks time...


----------



## Guppy051708

here for all those symptom spotters out there. This was my 2nd pregnancy (that went to term). Here is my FF chart and the symptoms. Hopefully you can see this (or make the screen bigger). Here is some hope for all those symptom spotters out there :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

ah crap. just realized thats not nearly big enough :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> I guess Guppy's gonna get her :bfp: in about two weeks time...

I sure hope so Natalie! ...then again so will you :winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

iM IGNORING MY SYMPTOMS as much as poss because 2 cycles had many and BFNS However, ques, is it normal to get af like cramps 2dpo? Weird..too early for af, too early for implantation! UGHHH...HELP LOL


----------



## Juzzabelle

asibling4gi04 said:


> I know Juzza..we will be joining the preggies soon..I promise!

Thank you honey. One day :-D


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- have you looked at my chart? It's been steady so I think I'm not gonna get a :bfp: this cycle. Although I did hear from someone that "she felt this sense/energy all over me when she hugged me and said I would get pregnant very soon..." :-= What remains to be seen is how soon...


----------



## asibling4gi04

yw juzza..let me rephrase this..ONE DAY IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE! STAY POSITIVE AND PEE POSITIVE BABE!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Lol you have a very good nack of helping people stay positive! 

Thank you :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I think symptom spotting is easier for me now then it was the last time, because now i have two charts too look at with my symptoms on them from when i was preggo (and then i have 6 charts to compare to haveing AF).

only time will tell.

;bfn: dont bother me. What bothers me is not knowing! :wacko:


----------



## asibling4gi04

TRYING JUZZ...U do the same and smile ..do happy dancing..lol:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- I'm the same way. I don't like NOT knowing... I like to plan like that... I am a sucker for planning things out too much (and annoy my DH with all the planning). :haha:


----------



## rocketb

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

I found myself lying awake and slightly needing to pee at 4:30 AM this morning. I knew that I wasn't going to have any luck at sleep until I went and tested.

I actually stuck around this time. Picture was taken at about 5 minutes. The lines are slightly darker than the one from yesterday afternoon. I didn't think they'd photograph well, but I can definitely see them in the pic. It's another of my Amazon ICs and a FRER.

WOOOO!!!!!

It's only 11dpo. Early. I hope it sticks... but if it doesn't, at least it means that after over a decade on Depo Provera, I was able to get at least technically pregnant 10 months after my last shot. Cause for celebration no matter what happens!

(DH was in a daze this morning, hehe)
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-31_05-19-51_198.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 24


----------



## MrsGrimes

Congratulations rocketb!! Definite cause for celebration!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ROCKETB!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS OMG YAY YAY YAY IM JODI BY THE WAY,,,POUR SOME DUST ON ME PLEASSSEEE...HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 TO YOU!:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Yay Rocket!


----------



## Guppy051708

rocketb said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I found myself lying awake and slightly needing to pee at 4:30 AM this morning. I knew that I wasn't going to have any luck at sleep until I went and tested.
> 
> I actually stuck around this time. Picture was taken at about 5 minutes. The lines are slightly darker than the one from yesterday afternoon. I didn't think they'd photograph well, but I can definitely see them in the pic. It's another of my Amazon ICs and a FRER.
> 
> WOOOO!!!!!
> 
> It's only 11dpo. Early. I hope it sticks... but if it doesn't, at least it means that after over a decade on Depo Provera, I was able to get at least technically pregnant 10 months after my last shot. Cause for celebration no matter what happens!
> 
> (DH was in a daze this morning, hehe)

:dance::yipee::happydance::wohoo:

CONGRATS HUN!!!!! I am so thrilled for you!!! :dance:
I've updated the front page :winkwink:


----------



## Juzzabelle

Congrats rocket! H&H 9 months to you!! 

:)


----------



## Juzzabelle

asibling4gi04 said:


> TRYING JUZZ...U do the same and smile ..do happy dancing..lol:happydance:

Thank you. You too!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats Rocket!!! Hope some of this baby dust rubs off on the rest of us!!!!


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Congrats Rocket!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait to post more :bfp: :dance:


----------



## riggins1017

Congrats Rocket!!!! YAYYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY.... so throw some dust our way!


----------



## jess214

rocketb said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I found myself lying awake and slightly needing to pee at 4:30 AM this morning. I knew that I wasn't going to have any luck at sleep until I went and tested.
> 
> I actually stuck around this time. Picture was taken at about 5 minutes. The lines are slightly darker than the one from yesterday afternoon. I didn't think they'd photograph well, but I can definitely see them in the pic. It's another of my Amazon ICs and a FRER.
> 
> WOOOO!!!!!
> 
> It's only 11dpo. Early. I hope it sticks... but if it doesn't, at least it means that after over a decade on Depo Provera, I was able to get at least technically pregnant 10 months after my last shot. Cause for celebration no matter what happens!
> 
> (DH was in a daze this morning, hehe)

YAYYYYYYY.....Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi all :wave:
Just got in from the gyno, test at her office was :bfn: and she told me to expect af in a couple days. I'm so emotionally exhausted, I have no idea what my body is doing, either way it's cruel and I'm torn :cry: I think it's time to take a break, before this all makes me lose my mind
I'm leaving behind tons of :dust: all of you lovely and supportive ladies totally deserve it :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

oh mommy to be, I am so sorry..I understand the need to take a break..this is round 3 for me..i may do the same if af shows this month! Big hugs and lots of peacful wishes to you!:hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> Just got in from the gyno, test at her office was :bfn: and she told me to expect af in a couple days. I'm so emotionally exhausted, I have no idea what my body is doing, either way it's cruel and I'm torn :cry: I think it's time to take a break, before this all makes me lose my mind
> I'm leaving behind tons of :dust: all of you lovely and supportive ladies totally deserve it :hugs:

:hugs: Totally understandable hun :hug: I pray that your :bfp: will come while on your break :dust: Best of luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> Just got in from the gyno, test at her office was :bfn: and she told me to expect af in a couple days. I'm so emotionally exhausted, I have no idea what my body is doing, either way it's cruel and I'm torn :cry: I think it's time to take a break, before this all makes me lose my mind
> I'm leaving behind tons of :dust: all of you lovely and supportive ladies totally deserve it :hugs:


Im so sorry to hear that :hugs: 


@ MINI- I got pregnant right after being on the pill, however mine ended in a miscarriage...but i do know some ladies that it stuck.

Riggins...TEST!!! LOL

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL 7 BFPs!!!!!

Baby dust to all those still waiting!!:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy, help..trying to ignore any and all signs this cycle..question, did you become emotional early on? I am sitting at work reading some bfn posts and sobbing my eyes out as though it were me receiving the bfn.. UGH..despise the dreaded 2ww...lol:cry:


----------



## By the Grace

Count me in...testing April 17.

Now I'm gonna try to get caught up on this thread. 112 pages, really?!! Wow! This may take a while!


----------



## Guppy051708

By the Grace said:


> Count me in...testing April 17.
> 
> Now I'm gonna try to get caught up on this thread. 112 pages, really?!! Wow! This may take a while!

:haha: no pressure hun ;) Just glad to have you here! These ladies ROCK!
Off to update the front page :comp:
:dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

:dust: Best of luck to all the 1st April ladies testing tomorrow! I'm very impressed that so many of you managed to hold out and not test early!!! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I was thinking the same :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> Guppy, help..trying to ignore any and all signs this cycle..question, did you become emotional early on? I am sitting at work reading some bfn posts and sobbing my eyes out as though it were me receiving the bfn.. UGH..despise the dreaded 2ww...lol:cry:

I'll go look at my FF charts :D
Last pregnancy i wasn't emotional at all (for the most part) but there is a chance i could have been in the 2WW! 

off to check...:coffee:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Can I join? Testing April 5th Hoping for a Boy!


----------



## 5-a-side

*Congratulations Rocket!!*


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy, help..trying to ignore any and all signs this cycle..question, did you become emotional early on? I am sitting at work reading some bfn posts and sobbing my eyes out as though it were me receiving the bfn.. UGH..despise the dreaded 2ww...lol:cry:
> 
> I'll go look at my FF charts :D
> Last pregnancy i wasn't emotional at all (for the most part) but there is a chance i could have been in the 2WW!
> 
> off to check...:coffee:Click to expand...

oh yess! :blush: lol i had moodswings charted frequently in the 2WW :blush:

This could be a good sign for ya :dance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks Guppy..I know its way early..just emotional..ya know??


----------



## Guppy051708

MarcsMrs said:


> Can I join? Testing April 5th Hoping for a Boy!

Welcome to thread hun.
You'v been added :flower:
:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww guppy..thanks I Hope you are right~ sigh,,,,


----------



## riggins1017

Can an evap line show up right away?


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks Guppy..I know its way early..just emotional..ya know??

i totally understand. 
Plus i feel like we all share a very special emtional bond since we all want a baby so badly. So when one of our sisters gets AF or a :bfn: we truly, deeply feel for them. :hugs:


Here is what i had charted for my last pregnancy on my moods:

Day of Ov. = bad (funny, i was this cycle too- and the day before!)
1 DPO = mood swings
2 DPO = Good
3 DPO = mood swings
4 DPO = Ok moods
5 DPO = Ok moods
6 DPO = Ok moods
7 DPO = Ok moods
8 DPO = Ok moods
9 DPO = mood swings
10 DPO = mood swings
11 DPO = Ok moods
12 DPO = Ok moods
13 DPO = Ok moods


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Can an evap line show up right away?

It depends what type of HPT your using. Look at the directions. Find where it says "do not interpret results after x amount of minutes" whatever that is, i think thats when an evap can show up. But evaps are not pink! So if its pink then its def a positive!


----------



## missin_a_girl

i will be testing april 4th and wishing for a girl... thank you...pretty page....


----------



## Guppy051708

missin_a_girl said:


> i will be testing april 4th and wishing for a girl... thank you...pretty page....

thanks hun!
Off to add you to the front page :friends:
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Ohhh Riggins..I hope its your BFP!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg guppy thanks so much! I cannot believe you were mood swining at 1 dpo! gives me hope for the bfp! lol..thanks for sharing your dpo symptoms! so true..I desire so strongly a BFP for us all. When I see those two lines up here even though they are not my two lines, I get chills..When I see the BFN, I get sad..today, I sobbed..Oh the joys of wanting to reproduce..lol... :hugs:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Guppy051708 said:


> MarcsMrs said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Testing April 5th Hoping for a Boy!
> 
> Welcome to thread hun.
> You'v been added :flower:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun.....!
Dying to test but we are moving house at the minute & DH has hidden the HPTs in one of the 100's of boxes so that I cant test early!!!!! Driving me mad!


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> omg guppy thanks so much! I cannot believe you were mood swining at 1 dpo! gives me hope for the bfp! lol..thanks for sharing your dpo symptoms! so true..I desire so strongly a BFP for us all. When I see those two lines up here even though they are not my two lines, I get chills..When I see the BFN, I get sad..today, I sobbed..Oh the joys of wanting to reproduce..lol... :hugs:

preach it girl! im feeling the same way. :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

MarcsMrs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcsMrs said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Testing April 5th Hoping for a Boy!
> 
> Welcome to thread hun.
> You'v been added :flower:
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.....!
> Dying to test but we are moving house at the minute & DH has hidden the HPTs in one of the 100's of boxes so that I cant test early!!!!! Driving me mad!Click to expand...

oh my garsh, i would rip all those boxes apart until i found them! :haha:


----------



## Juzzabelle

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> Just got in from the gyno, test at her office was :bfn: and she told me to expect af in a couple days. I'm so emotionally exhausted, I have no idea what my body is doing, either way it's cruel and I'm torn :cry: I think it's time to take a break, before this all makes me lose my mind
> I'm leaving behind tons of :dust: all of you lovely and supportive ladies totally deserve it :hugs:

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that!! It can all get too much sometimes. Hope you do get your BFP very soon. Take care Hun!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mssin a girl, welcome! RIGGINS!!! Did you test? photo? omg omg... :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

I AM SO DANG BLOATED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
I probably look rediculous (lucky i have zero visitors, the baby is sleeping, and DH is at work :haha:) because i look like i just ate a thanksgiving day meal! :blush: i have my pants unbuttoned sitting on the couch...and tbh, i would feel a lot better if i just wasn't wearing anything right now :rofl: i havn't been this bloated in forever!


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> RIGGINS!!! Did you test? photo? omg omg... :happydance:

YaY!!!! PICCY!!!!! :yipee:
I second that motion!


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy051708 said:


> I AM SO DANG BLOATED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
> I probably look rediculous (lucky i have zero visitors, the baby is sleeping, and DH is at work :haha:) because i look like i just ate a thanksgiving day meal! :blush: i have my pants unbuttoned sitting on the couch...and tbh, i would feel a lot better if i just wasn't wearing anything right now :rofl: i havn't been this bloated in forever!

LOL like you said no one is there...lol feel free to do want you want lol

:rofl:


----------



## riggins1017

NO NO NO I didnt test one of my girlfriends and I were just having a conversation about evap lines. Sorry to get your hopes up ladies.................

Ok I'm a liar I did test HAHAHAHAHAHA... I swore I wasnt going to but my anxiety was bad LOL. I am at work so I cant post any pics.


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy lol..a thanksgiving day meal!!!


----------



## Jess137

Hey, the :witch: got me today. I'm out... oh well.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: true story :blush:


riggins, what in the heck did you test say?!?!?!?! lol

[Jess, that laugh wasn't towards you. We posted at the same time. Sorry about that hun]


----------



## GettingBroody

riggins1017 said:


> NO NO NO I didnt test one of my girlfriends and I were just having a conversation about evap lines. Sorry to get your hopes up ladies.................
> 
> Ok I'm a liar I did test HAHAHAHAHAHA... I swore I wasnt going to but my anxiety was bad LOL. I am at work so I cant post any pics.

:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Jess137 said:


> Hey, the :witch: got me today. I'm out... oh well.

:hugs: im sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

RIGGINS! OMG OMG OMG OMG..IM leaving work in 45 mins for the day and do not get on here at home as my daughter consumes my time but I cannot wait to see the pic! post tonight if you can okay? I am hoping for your bfp! YAY!:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

SO SORRY JESSI..hugs...hits hard..i feel your pain .... :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> RIGGINS! OMG OMG OMG OMG..IM leaving work in 45 mins for the day and do not get on here at home as my daughter consumes my time but I cannot wait to see the pic! post tonight if you can okay? I am hoping for your bfp! YAY!:happydance:

^ WSS
But i want to knw what this HPT said little missy :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Jess137 said:


> Hey, the :witch: got me today. I'm out... oh well.

So Sorry :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

:rofl: Riggins your too funny!!! What did your test say!!! You cant leave us with that


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I AM SO DANG BLOATED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
> I probably look rediculous (lucky i have zero visitors, the baby is sleeping, and DH is at work :haha:) because i look like i just ate a thanksgiving day meal! :blush: i have my pants unbuttoned sitting on the couch...and tbh, i would feel a lot better if i just wasn't wearing anything right now :rofl: i havn't been this bloated in forever!
> 
> LOL like you said no one is there...lol feel free to do want you want lol
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

my belly is hanging out right now...i look like such a disgrace :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Gupp your making me laugh my tears away! thanks!:haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy051708 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I AM SO DANG BLOATED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
> I probably look rediculous (lucky i have zero visitors, the baby is sleeping, and DH is at work :haha:) because i look like i just ate a thanksgiving day meal! :blush: i have my pants unbuttoned sitting on the couch...and tbh, i would feel a lot better if i just wasn't wearing anything right now :rofl: i havn't been this bloated in forever!
> 
> LOL like you said no one is there...lol feel free to do want you want lol
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> my belly is hanging out right now...i look like such a disgrace :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: LOL your classier then me lol...the first time I was pregnant I walked around with no pants most of the time!! I couldnt handle the pressure on my belly..


----------



## riggins1017

Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> Gupp your making me laugh my tears away! thanks!:haha:

:rofl: glad to be off assistance :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I AM SO DANG BLOATED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
> I probably look rediculous (lucky i have zero visitors, the baby is sleeping, and DH is at work :haha:) because i look like i just ate a thanksgiving day meal! :blush: i have my pants unbuttoned sitting on the couch...and tbh, i would feel a lot better if i just wasn't wearing anything right now :rofl: i havn't been this bloated in forever!
> 
> LOL like you said no one is there...lol feel free to do want you want lol
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> my belly is hanging out right now...i look like such a disgrace :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: LOL your classier then me lol...the first time I was pregnant I walked around with no pants most of the time!! I couldnt handle the pressure on my belly..Click to expand...

:rofl: i generally prefer the nude :blush: when i was pregnant i wore a robe with nothing on underneath...wouldn't be uncommon for dh to come home from work with my robe untied. Disgrace didn't even begin to touch that :rofl:


----------



## asibling4gi04

LOL..Laughing with you not at y:haha:ou of course!


----------



## skeet9924

riggins1017 said:


> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!



LOL you need to post this pic so we can see!!!!

either that or go get a digital one lol!!! The are very clear!!


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!

Evap lines don't show up that quick!!!
You are up the duff! Youre eggo is preggo! You're knocked up!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> LOL..Laughing with you not at y:haha:ou of course!

:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you need to post this pic so we can see!!!!
> 
> either that or go get a digital one lol!!! The are very clear!!Click to expand...

yeah, go on your lunch break girl and POAS!!! :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry the witch got you Jess! :hugs:

I hope this is your bfp riggins!!!

And Guppy.... you have made me chuckle a lot! I love wandering around naked full stop sometimes but I live above our pub so have to be careful in case anyone can see :rofl: Would be wondering why takings had gone up.... or down lol


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy051708 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I AM SO DANG BLOATED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
> I probably look rediculous (lucky i have zero visitors, the baby is sleeping, and DH is at work :haha:) because i look like i just ate a thanksgiving day meal! :blush: i have my pants unbuttoned sitting on the couch...and tbh, i would feel a lot better if i just wasn't wearing anything right now :rofl: i havn't been this bloated in forever!
> 
> LOL like you said no one is there...lol feel free to do want you want lol
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> my belly is hanging out right now...i look like such a disgrace :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: LOL your classier then me lol...the first time I was pregnant I walked around with no pants most of the time!! I couldnt handle the pressure on my belly..Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i generally prefer the nude :blush: when i was pregnant i worse a robe with nothing on underneath...wouldn't be uncommon for dh to come home from work with my robe untied. Disgrace didn't even begin to touch that :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: atleast you wear a robe!!! LOl !!!


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!
> 
> Evap lines don't show up that quick!!!
> You are up the duff! Youre eggo is preggo! You're knocked up!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...


Don't excited just yey Guppy give me a few more days. I have had false hopes before..... JUST PRAY IT IS THE BEGINNINGS TO A :bfp: FOR ME


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I AM SO DANG BLOATED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!
> I probably look rediculous (lucky i have zero visitors, the baby is sleeping, and DH is at work :haha:) because i look like i just ate a thanksgiving day meal! :blush: i have my pants unbuttoned sitting on the couch...and tbh, i would feel a lot better if i just wasn't wearing anything right now :rofl: i havn't been this bloated in forever!
> 
> LOL like you said no one is there...lol feel free to do want you want lol
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> my belly is hanging out right now...i look like such a disgrace :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: LOL your classier then me lol...the first time I was pregnant I walked around with no pants most of the time!! I couldnt handle the pressure on my belly..Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i generally prefer the nude :blush: when i was pregnant i worse a robe with nothing on underneath...wouldn't be uncommon for dh to come home from work with my robe untied. Disgrace didn't even begin to touch that :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: atleast you wear a robe!!! LOl !!!Click to expand...

He would smack my ass when i was passed out because it would be hanging out lol:rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!
> 
> Evap lines don't show up that quick!!!
> You are up the duff! Youre eggo is preggo! You're knocked up!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't excited just yey Guppy give me a few more days. I have had false hopes before..... JUST PRAY IT IS THE BEGINNINGS TO A :bfp: FOR MEClick to expand...


I"m excited for you!! I think its a BFP!!!


----------



## riggins1017

and what in the world does up the duff mean? HAHA


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy..an open robed, preggo belly hanging out? lol...my goodness..loving this thread~


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!
> 
> Evap lines don't show up that quick!!!
> You are up the duff! Youre eggo is preggo! You're knocked up!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't excited just yey Guppy give me a few more days. I have had false hopes before..... JUST PRAY IT IS THE BEGINNINGS TO A :bfp: FOR MEClick to expand...

I have super powers, remember?- and your hair is brunette/brown, right? :rofl:
you are preggo :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> and what in the world does up the duff mean? HAHA

:haha: it means youre pregnant lol


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!
> 
> Evap lines don't show up that quick!!!
> You are up the duff! Youre eggo is preggo! You're knocked up!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't excited just yey Guppy give me a few more days. I have had false hopes before..... JUST PRAY IT IS THE BEGINNINGS TO A :bfp: FOR MEClick to expand...
> 
> I have super powers, remember?- and your hair is brunette/brown, right? :rofl:
> you are preggo :flower:Click to expand...

Ummmm well my natural is brown HAHAHAHAHAHAHA......... shhhhhhhhhh... dont tell anyone :rofl:


----------



## riggins1017

Oh lord you are too funny. I love you! and I pray that you are right.


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Well thats the thing I dont know what the test said HAHA. I asked the question about evap lines b/c I had a line show up immediately in the test section but I couldnt tell if it has color or if the color is really light.... God the misery I should NOT have tested... see this is what i get. So the very top of the line looks pink but the middle I am not so sure about....................GOSH DARNIT!!!!!!
> 
> Evap lines don't show up that quick!!!
> You are up the duff! Youre eggo is preggo! You're knocked up!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't excited just yey Guppy give me a few more days. I have had false hopes before..... JUST PRAY IT IS THE BEGINNINGS TO A :bfp: FOR MEClick to expand...
> 
> I have super powers, remember?- and your hair is brunette/brown, right? :rofl:
> you are preggo :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm well my natural is brown HAHAHAHAHAHAHA......... shhhhhhhhhh... dont tell anyone :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: your secret is safe with me! ...except i bet your baby knows :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Oh lord you are too funny. I love you! and I pray that you are right.

Love you too :friends:
and i am right :smug: :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

AND THE STALKER KNOWS..Lmao Riggs...


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: they do ;)


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> AND THE STALKER KNOWS..Lmao Riggs...

Crap there is that crazy stalker woman again....... AHHHH SOMEONE HELP ME :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> AND THE STALKER KNOWS..Lmao Riggs...
> 
> Crap there is that crazy stalker woman again....... AHHHH SOMEONE HELP ME :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'll save you! :bodyb: 
...
......and then i will drag you to the loo and force you to take an HPT! :loo: :rofl: lmao


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks for the back up guppy..crazy stalker woman says BFP coming to a house near you RIGGS.


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks for the back up guppy..crazy stalker woman says BFP coming to a house near you RIGGS.

:rofl:


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> AND THE STALKER KNOWS..Lmao Riggs...
> 
> Crap there is that crazy stalker woman again....... AHHHH SOMEONE HELP ME :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'll save you! :bodyb:
> ...
> ......and then i will drag you to the loo and force you to take an HPT! :loo: :rofl: lmaoClick to expand...

no you cant make me :brat::hissy:


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks for the back up guppy..crazy stalker woman says BFP coming to a house near you RIGGS.

LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> AND THE STALKER KNOWS..Lmao Riggs...
> 
> Crap there is that crazy stalker woman again....... AHHHH SOMEONE HELP ME :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'll save you! :bodyb:
> ...
> ......and then i will drag you to the loo and force you to take an HPT! :loo: :rofl: lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> no you cant make me :brat::hissy:Click to expand...

I can and i will :bodyb: otherwise i will send in reinforcement! --->:holly: :rofl:


----------



## riggins1017

Ok so seriously I just had the weirdest flutter in my abdomen what the hell was that... oh oh oh oh and I didnt tell you guys that I dreamed last night that I was pregnant!!!!!! and that I didnt know who my baby daddy was :rofl: dont tell my husband!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Ok so seriously I just had the weirdest flutter in my abdomen what the hell was that... oh oh oh oh and I didnt tell you guys that I dreamed last night that I was pregnant!!!!!! and that I didnt know who my baby daddy was :rofl: dont tell my husband!!!

:rofl: i wont as long as you piss on a stick :rofl: jk

maybe its a sign :D


----------



## riggins1017

So when can I POAS again?? lol I peed at noon and its now 1:52. how long should I hold it to do it again... AM I CRAZY???? SHOULD I JUST WAIT A FEW DAYS?


----------



## taanya

hi, been feeling nauseous all day and just threw up!! AF type cramps but nothing yet.....just hoping it doesn't show now!


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> So when can I POAS again?? lol I peed at noon and its now 1:52. how long should I hold it to do it again... AM I CRAZY???? SHOULD I JUST WAIT A FEW DAYS?

i say wait until its been 4 hours since you last peed :thumbup: 
And no, i dont think you're crazy lol
So i would say test at 4pm. :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

taanya said:


> hi, been feeling nauseous all day and just threw up!! AF type cramps but nothing yet.....just hoping it doesn't show now!

I hope the vomiting is a good sign ;)
:dust:


----------



## taanya

So do I but I'm trying not to build my hopes up...I work in a place that has endless supplies of HPT and resisting the urge to use some!


----------



## riggins1017

taanya said:


> So do I but I'm trying not to build my hopes up...I work in a place that has endless supplies of HPT and resisting the urge to use some!

Girl Please....... just test


----------



## taanya

Right back at ya:winkwink:

You first:winkwink:


----------



## riggins1017

taanya said:


> Right back at ya:winkwink:
> 
> You first:winkwink:

Hey Hey Hey you are SOOOO not allowed to join these other girls and gang up on me.


----------



## taanya

:hugs:


----------



## riggins1017

What DPO are you?


----------



## taanya

New to all this, but I think I'm about 10DPO...


----------



## riggins1017

haha your closer than me so you 1st!!!!!


----------



## taanya

lol, I'm going to try to hold off as long as I can...but I've got my fingers X'd for you!:happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Omg you ladies are hilarious


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: you girls crack me up!


ok, the nurse from the endocrinologist just called. I am still hypothyroid (not shocked :dohh:) so they are starting me on 75 mg of levothyoxrine today. Said its perfectly save for pregnancy (which i knew, but just wanted to double check). I can't wait to start feeling better soon- not to mention if i am pregnant it will decrease my MC rate risk so im happy about that :thumbup:


----------



## riggins1017

Well Guppy I think is bitter sweet news for you. Good luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! :friends:


----------



## MissCherry

Can you add me to the list please :) 
I'll be testing on the 23rd :) as long as the :witch: doesn't appear first!! And I'd secretly prefer a girl but am happy with either :)


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy I agree with riggins...definetly bitter sweet news!!


Tania and Riggins...You two need to both test tonight!!! I cant wait to hear the news!!


----------



## Guppy051708

MissCherry said:


> Can you add me to the list please :)
> I'll be testing on the 23rd :) as long as the :witch: doesn't appear first!! And I'd secretly prefer a girl but am happy with either :)

yay, im glad you came back :D
you've missed some pretty funny shananigins while you were gone! lol
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ P.S. i added you as another # of testers (from 163 to 164). I know you tested before, but since its a new cycle i feel it should be accounted for as well :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah miss cherry!! we will be testing around the same time..!!!


----------



## Euronova

I am so excited! Tomoorow is the 1st!!!! I can imagine this little army of ladies all around the world getting up and poas! :haha: Can't wait to check the thread and see who gets their :bfp: !!!:happydance:
I don't think this is my month this month but not ruling myself out as I don't even know if I've ovulated yet!!!!:dohh:

Was my birthday today and my Soy Isoflavones arrived in the post! Maybe this is a sign they will help me get my :bfp: if i don't get it this month!

Good luck to all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## riggins1017

Happy birthday:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Euronova

Thank you!!! :)


----------



## opera_lady24

opera_lady24 said:


> Hi Guppy 051708! I'm testing again this Saturday but I have a strong feeling I'll be testing again in April! If that's the case it will be:
> 
> April 8th-12th
> I'm hoping for a girl!!! :)
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread!!! :hugs::flower:

So I need to change my testing date to April 24th! I'm praying for an Easter bean!!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Guppy can you put me down for a :bfp: please hun !


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Congrats Ruskie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Ruskiegirl said:


> Guppy can you put me down for a :bfp: please hun !

:happydance: Yipee!!! Another bfp! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Euronova said:


> I am so excited! Tomoorow is the 1st!!!! I can imagine this little army of ladies all around the world getting up and poas! :haha:

LOVING this image!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sarah17

AF should be due 7th of april please put me down :D xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

You guys have been making me giggle hehehe

H&H 9 months Riggs!! 

:D


----------



## Nolly

Ruskiegirl said:


> Guppy can you put me down for a :bfp: please hun !

CONGRATS HUN :thumbup:


----------



## MABEL2011

Ruskiegirl said:


> Guppy can you put me down for a :bfp: please hun !

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1647/1647026v7ay2kf1zc.gif

Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun!!!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thankies ladies ! Just went to have my betas drawn so i should have confirmation tommorow or monday


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats Ruskiegirl !!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months !!!
How many DPO are you ?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

7 dpo , I thought i was 4 but ff put me at 7 today


----------



## GettingBroody

7dpo! That's early for a :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya for me especially i am hoping it twins !


----------



## GettingBroody

Do twins show up earlier on tests?! (double hcg?)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

They can , It all depends how high your betas are, if its high for how far along you are then they do and ultrasound to check most the time


----------



## Guppy051708

:wohoo: Congrats Ruskie!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
I am soo happy for you! wishing you an H&H 9 months....all three of you :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive updated everything girls :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Juzzabelle

Congrats Ruskie.

H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies im excited !


----------



## Guppy051708

I bet!
Im excited for you! :yipee:
What is your due date based on LMP?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Dec 15th ! I am hoping to make it to dec 25th tho :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9: Precious


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe ! Id be happy tho if he came on time cause then i would get to shower him with gifts


----------



## Guppy051708

eek! i hope i get to join ya in pregnancy!!


----------



## Jess137

Congrats to everyone so far with :bfp:'s! I had a 28 day cycle so if I have the same length cycle this time, I would be due for AF on April 28. So I might not be out for April yet....hoping for some :dust:.....since it seems like a lucky month with 3 :bfp:'s already!


----------



## Guppy051708

I will readd you :D
Anyone that tested earlier in the month, started a new cycle and is retesting this month, i count as another tester :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Ruskiegirl said:


> Guppy can you put me down for a :bfp: please hun !


Wooo Hoooo:happydance: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Congrats to the new bfp's - that's wonderful and great to see. :happydance:

Sorry for my fellow AF'ers. No fun. :cry:

I'm supposed to test tomorrow but I'm already out. However, I wish my April 1sters (and everyone else of course) :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

MrsG2010 said:


> Congrats to the new bfp's - that's wonderful and great to see. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for my fellow AF'ers. No fun. :cry:
> 
> I'm supposed to test tomorrow but I'm already out. However, I wish my April 1sters (and everyone else of course) :dust:

:hugs: So sorry


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> MrsG2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new bfp's - that's wonderful and great to see. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for my fellow AF'ers. No fun. :cry:
> 
> I'm supposed to test tomorrow but I'm already out. However, I wish my April 1sters (and everyone else of course) :dust:
> 
> :hugs: So sorryClick to expand...

sorry doll :hugs:
:hug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

MrsG2010 said:


> Congrats to the new bfp's - that's wonderful and great to see. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for my fellow AF'ers. No fun. :cry:
> 
> I'm supposed to test tomorrow but I'm already out. However, I wish my April 1sters (and everyone else of course) :dust:

:hugs: Sorry she came hun


----------



## Guppy051708

Ruskie, i like your ticker :D


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations to all the BFP's!! SO exciting! What a lucky thread!


----------



## deafgal01

Dang while I was away from a :comp: y'alls wrote a book!!!


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

The witch got me! I'm out


----------



## Guppy051708

Im sorry hun :hugs:
here if you need anything :hug:


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Only our first month....I was kinda hoping for beginners luck!! Lol


----------



## Guppy051708

glad you are okay :friends:
Maybe you can have a new years baby :D


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

I'm Dec.30, we'll have to put a little more effort this month! Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Guppy051708

go one day overdue and have the first baby of the year (there are usually prizes for that) :D


----------



## missin_a_girl

i got my progesterone level back and it is 37.9... i am either 6 or 8 dpo.....


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yay! that means you can start testing soon :D


----------



## KendraNoell

Guppy- what were your symptoms for hypothyroidism? I'm getting really worried that's what is going on with me. Both mom, mom's sister, and maternal grandmother have had thyroid issues. I want to go see an endocrinologist because I don't think my Dr is taking me seriously enough.


----------



## Guppy051708

I would demand your doctor to do blood work on your TSH, T3, T4, Free T3s, and Free T4s. They have to serve you. And if they wont, find one that will!. My symptoms consisted of being tired, and sluggish. Joint pain, my cycles were slightly messed up (not by much but they went from 30 days to 32). My milk supply never came in, my hair was falling out, and my skin is super dry- and big one- weight gain. and if im not gaining weight, and im trying to lose it (ive been overweight my entire life). I try EVERYTHING to lose by eating right and exercizing, and i still can't lose anything :( it takes me like 1 month to lose one pound :( There are other symptoms too.- oh yeah how could i forget, my moods! I have not been myself since having this issue. I am so moody (mostly anger that i can't control) but also sad a lot. Im not sure if you would be able to get an endocrinologist referall out of a doctor that isn't even willing to test though. Generally speaking, and if you dont need an endo for hypothyroid. The primary can treat it. As long as its hypo (hyper symptoms are different and i can let you know what i had when i had that as well), but anyways, its simple bloodwork and your own primary can treat it. Force them to. they have to. 

One thing that ive read and always have wondered about, is my LP. Its only 10 days (i had a cycle in there that was only 9) and i know having a messed up thyroid greatly contributes to fertility issues and it raises your chances of MC 4 fold. (which i have MCed before, dont know if that was why or not). Also i dont ovulate until CD 20-22 (its never consistant). And that is really late in the cycle.


----------



## ButterflyK

Congrats!!! :happydance: I've had cramping and very wet feeling all day don't know if that's good or bad 





rocketb said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I found myself lying awake and slightly needing to pee at 4:30 AM this morning. I knew that I wasn't going to have any luck at sleep until I went and tested.
> 
> I actually stuck around this time. Picture was taken at about 5 minutes. The lines are slightly darker than the one from yesterday afternoon. I didn't think they'd photograph well, but I can definitely see them in the pic. It's another of my Amazon ICs and a FRER.
> 
> WOOOO!!!!!
> 
> It's only 11dpo. Early. I hope it sticks... but if it doesn't, at least it means that after over a decade on Depo Provera, I was able to get at least technically pregnant 10 months after my last shot. Cause for celebration no matter what happens!
> 
> (DH was in a daze this morning, hehe)


----------



## Guppy051708

I say good :winkwink:


----------



## merakola

Test day is tomorrow ladies. wish me luck!!:happydance:

I wish all you the best of Luck and hope you guys get that BFP!!

throwing out a whole shit load of baby dust

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Now that a girl! 
im liking all that babydust!
Can't wait to see you :bfp: in the a.m. ;)


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: to all- let the testing begin!!!!!!!! :test: :test: :test: I hope to see more bfps!


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck to all my girls tomorrow :friends:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Guppy051708 said:


> I would demand your doctor to do blood work on your TSH, T3, T4, Free T3s, and Free T4s. They have to serve you. And if they wont, find one that will!. My symptoms consisted of being tired, and sluggish. Joint pain, my cycles were slightly messed up (not by much but they went from 30 days to 32). My milk supply never came in, my hair was falling out, and my skin is super dry- and big one- weight gain. and if im not gaining weight, and im trying to lose it (ive been overweight my entire life). I try EVERYTHING to lose by eating right and exercizing, and i still can't lose anything :( it takes me like 1 month to lose one pound :( There are other symptoms too.- oh yeah how could i forget, my moods! I have not been myself since having this issue. I am so moody (mostly anger that i can't control) but also sad a lot. Im not sure if you would be able to get an endocrinologist referall out of a doctor that isn't even willing to test though. Generally speaking, and if you dont need an endo for hypothyroid. The primary can treat it. As long as its hypo (hyper symptoms are different and i can let you know what i had when i had that as well), but anyways, its simple bloodwork and your own primary can treat it. Force them to. they have to.
> 
> One thing that ive read and always have wondered about, is my LP. Its only 10 days (i had a cycle in there that was only 9) and i know having a messed up thyroid greatly contributes to fertility issues and it raises your chances of MC 4 fold. (which i have MCed before, dont know if that was why or not). Also i dont ovulate until CD 20-22 (its never consistant). And that is really late in the cycle.

I've had all of them tested but my Dr apparently didn't think they were an issue and I never got a copy of the results. So I'm going to a different doctor I think, someone who understands that I just plain feel like crap and we need to figure it out.


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

KendraNoell said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I would demand your doctor to do blood work on your TSH, T3, T4, Free T3s, and Free T4s. They have to serve you. And if they wont, find one that will!. My symptoms consisted of being tired, and sluggish. Joint pain, my cycles were slightly messed up (not by much but they went from 30 days to 32). My milk supply never came in, my hair was falling out, and my skin is super dry- and big one- weight gain. and if im not gaining weight, and im trying to lose it (ive been overweight my entire life). I try EVERYTHING to lose by eating right and exercizing, and i still can't lose anything :( it takes me like 1 month to lose one pound :( There are other symptoms too.- oh yeah how could i forget, my moods! I have not been myself since having this issue. I am so moody (mostly anger that i can't control) but also sad a lot. Im not sure if you would be able to get an endocrinologist referall out of a doctor that isn't even willing to test though. Generally speaking, and if you dont need an endo for hypothyroid. The primary can treat it. As long as its hypo (hyper symptoms are different and i can let you know what i had when i had that as well), but anyways, its simple bloodwork and your own primary can treat it. Force them to. they have to.
> 
> One thing that ive read and always have wondered about, is my LP. Its only 10 days (i had a cycle in there that was only 9) and i know having a messed up thyroid greatly contributes to fertility issues and it raises your chances of MC 4 fold. (which i have MCed before, dont know if that was why or not). Also i dont ovulate until CD 20-22 (its never consistant). And that is really late in the cycle.
> 
> I've had all of them tested but my Dr apparently didn't think they were an issue and I never got a copy of the results. So I'm going to a different doctor I think, someone who understands that I just plain feel like crap and we need to figure it out.Click to expand...

Well, as a patient you have a legal right to view all test and results (and you have the right to a copy of them). Normal thyroid levels is .30-3.0 If its 0.0-.29 its considered overactive (hyperthyroid). If its above 3.0 its considered hypothyroid (underactive). Mine were pretty outragious. When i was 8 weeks postpartum (PP) i developed hyper thyroid (my levels were 0.03) and it was TERRIBLE! symptoms are 1000x worse with that. Then at 5 months PP it went hypo. Back in Feb (when it went hypo) i had a 11.35 as my level. When i tested this morning. it was 10.79 this is VERY bad. So those are likely the numbers you are looking for (not my particular numbers but being withint the .30-3.0 range). Each doctor may vary the number a little but that will likely be the guidelines.


----------



## KendraNoell

can you ladies help me with this?

I usually O towards the beginning of my cycle... I don't even have a shred of a line... am I doing something wrong?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0090.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jesterface

Well... AF is due April 12th.. I'm a POAS addict lol So I'll prolly start testing around the 8th or so haha This is our 4th serious TTC cycle... trying off an on for two years before. Don't really care if I get a boy or girl as long as it's healthy! Cycles usually last 28 days... can almost set my watch to it lol But looking at my cycles over the last year I have had a 26 day-er and a 35 day-er. Hopefully will be my normal 28 days this cycle... or earlier so I can finally get my BFP hehe. FX for everyone!!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

I need some help/advice. I am totally lost!

From CD 10 - CD 17 I got high's on my CBFM. On CD17 I got a positive on my opk, and one CD18 I got peak on my CBFM, which was yesterday. So I assumed I would be ovulating yesterday (though I know it could be today). I was expecting my temps to shift today (first month of charting) and they are still low (please see my ov chart). Yesterday I had lot's of twinges and things in my lower belly and I had assumed that meant ovulation, what with one thing and another.

Today my CBFM didn't ask for a test (its CD19 now) it just said peak again. (do they normally just give u two days of peak without asking for a test on second day??) but opk's are negative and were yesterday too.

Can somebody give me a clue? Did I ovulate yesterday? Will I be ov-ing today? I'm no panicked that i'm not ovulating but would I have gotten a positive opk and peak on CBFM if I wasn't? Help! :(


----------



## 5-a-side

Ruskiegirl said:


> Guppy can you put me down for a :bfp: please hun !

Congratulations hun!

Sorry for those that had AF arrive :hugs:

Well its April 1st here.The testing really will kick off now. So good luck to absolutely everyone.
:dust:
Our :baby: will be on the way.
PMA!! PMA!! PMA!!


----------



## helensamantha

blimey its taken me ages to get through all those pages! i'm sure i only read up a day or two ago............

congrats to all the new bfp's (everytime i come back there's been more!) and sorry to all those who are out for this month.

quite excited to see how many bfp's appear on the thread today......makes me want to test too but i know its WAY to early!

Good luck to all :kiss:


----------



## minidancer

Hi ladies

Congrats to all the new BFPs, soooo exciting and a H&H 9 months to you all!!

Well I caved and tested this morning but :bfn: Just need to wait for :witch: just want her to start and then we can start thinking about next month!!

Hope to hear of lots of BFPs from you all :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## StarKatie

kezz_howland said:


> I need some help/advice. I am totally lost!
> 
> From CD 10 - CD 17 I got high's on my CBFM. On CD17 I got a positive on my opk, and one CD18 I got peak on my CBFM, which was yesterday. So I assumed I would be ovulating yesterday (though I know it could be today). I was expecting my temps to shift today (first month of charting) and they are still low (please see my ov chart). Yesterday I had lot's of twinges and things in my lower belly and I had assumed that meant ovulation, what with one thing and another.
> 
> Today my CBFM didn't ask for a test (its CD19 now) it just said peak again. (do they normally just give u two days of peak without asking for a test on second day??) but opk's are negative and were yesterday too.
> 
> Can somebody give me a clue? Did I ovulate yesterday? Will I be ov-ing today? I'm no panicked that i'm not ovulating but would I have gotten a positive opk and peak on CBFM if I wasn't? Help! :(

It can take a few days for temps to increase in some women. So it is possible it is coming. 
Quote from FF:
"How much does my temperature have to rise to indicate ovulation?

In most cases, you are able to see a biphasic pattern on your chart after ovulation has taken place. That is, you will have lower pre-ovulation temperatures and higher post-ovulation temperatures. Your temperature may rise slowly in increments, or quickly, or it may even rise and fall slightly over several days. The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. Great variability is possible.

More important than the value of the rise, is the overall pattern of the chart. Fertility Friend helps you determine ovulation based on the pattern of the chart and all fertility signs. Because there are no standard rules that can apply to everyone, Fertility Friend has been tuned and trained to recognize a wide range of ovulation patterns on your chart, based on all your signs."


----------



## birdiex

Can I join? AF got me this morning so I'll be testing on April 28th for my new cycle! :)


----------



## StarKatie

Wow HUGE congrats to all of the :bfp:s so far!!! I can't wait to see them keep rolling in! :D


----------



## StarKatie

KendraNoell said:


> can you ladies help me with this?
> 
> I usually O towards the beginning of my cycle... I don't even have a shred of a line... am I doing something wrong?

Hey Kendra! I wouldn't worry, each cycle can be slightly different in your o day. I guess just keep testing. :D


----------



## MarcsMrs

Wow.....alot to catch up on since yesterday!!! 

HUGE Congrats to all who got their :bfp: this month! 

And :dust: to all those still waiting to test!!

Im 10DPO & dying to test but cant find the HPTs in the boxes....we are moving house this weekend!!!


----------



## helensamantha

MarcsMrs said:


> Wow.....alot to catch up on since yesterday!!!
> 
> HUGE Congrats to all who got their :bfp: this month!
> 
> And :dust: to all those still waiting to test!!
> 
> Im 10DPO & dying to test but cant find the HPTs in the boxes....we are moving house this weekend!!!


gutted!!!!


----------



## MarcsMrs

Me too!!!!! Will be unpacking some stuff tonight so praying I find them!! Hubby hid them on purpose to stop early testing!!!


----------



## hayleyh26

I am 2 days late for AF, due to test today.. but scared in case my body is playing tricks on me! :wacko: 

Fingers crossed this is our lucky month! x


----------



## Conina

I'm due today or tomorrow, and I think she's on her way. But I'll keep my fingers crossed that she stays away for all of us!!


----------



## 5-a-side

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/767/767720o4sotb7rrz.gif


----------



## bettinaboop

Wow - havent been on here in nearly a week and a lots been happening by the looks of it :)

Congrats and H&H 9 months to all who have gotten their :bfp:, :hugs: to those that the witch got and good luck and :dust: to those left to test :)

I was supposed to test today but can feel :witch: on her way so just going to wait it out :( if she hasnt shown up by Sunday then will def test so keep your FX that :af: but i doubt it.

Hxxxxxxxx


----------



## mdspop

Is it ok if i join? :blush:

I'm 9dpo today and quite new to ttc & everything baby related! I'm due for AF on the 6th so i suppose i'll test then?

Congrats to all the :bfp:! Yay!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi all..just checking in and being stalkish lol..Anyway, nothing new here 3dpo and nutsy like all of us! BFP around the board! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning everyone - April has finally arrived! :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Well today FF has moved my Ov day, so please can you change my test date to April12th :shock:


----------



## ButterflyK

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all those testing today. Good luck ladies on your :bfp:

Rachel your with me for tge 12th fingers crossed for us both :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pinky12

Happy april guys. Fingers crossed for you all x x x :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

* Happy April Ladies! *
*Happy OFFICIAL 1st test date!*
I hope we start see the :bfp: rolling in :dance:
:dust:​
I have updated the front page.
My LO is screaming (he is supposed to be napping :dohh:) but isn't so i will address everyone after i calm him down :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Happy April !!! Good luck everyone!!! Baby dust to alll!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

hey hun.... have I spoken to you before. My name seems to be at the top of the page altho I cant remember ever speaking to you lol xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww guppy hope he calms for you!


----------



## riggins1017

So I think I am officially crazy. I tested again this am and nothing nada zip zilch....... so guess we will wait and see if :witch: shows.


----------



## rocketb

riggins1017 said:


> So I think I am officially crazy. I tested again this am and nothing nada zip zilch....... so guess we will wait and see if :witch: shows.

Ugh.. that sucks. Try again in a few hours or this evening?

I did another IC this morning along with an EPT digital from my stash. The IC was already developing another line when the digi came up with "Pregnant". 

I showed the digi to DH and I think that was the moment that it became real to him. He could pass off yesterday's tests as "barely a line"... but the digi was incontrovertible. So much smiling and kissing and planning started coming out.


----------



## asibling4gi04

rocketb!!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Lily7

Just took me ages to catch up!!

Congrats to the BFP's!!! 

Sorry to those who got AF

And good luck to the rest of us!

xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

Baby dust to all!! 

:)


----------



## Juzzabelle

Ahhh congratulations Rocketb :baby: hope you have a H&H 9 months!! 

Good luck to all the other April testers :)

x


----------



## riggins1017

Ok so is it possible to have 3 tests that have evap lines with color after the time limit. I just looked at the one i took this morning and yesterday and they both seem positive now. I am SOOOOOO. confused.


----------



## jess214

Hello Ladies,

I got a positive OPK this morning :happydance: But I'm confused :wacko: I've been using the both the ovacue fertility monitor and OPK's. According to my ovacue my peak day was on Wed, Did I already ovulate or am I going too? Today is CD 14, had :sex: on CD's 5,6,7,10,11,12,13...I'm kinda worn out! Should I DTD again today and tomorrow or did I do enough...Please help!!! 

Thanks, :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## Juzzabelle

riggins1017 said:


> Ok so is it possible to have 3 tests that have evap lines with color after the time limit. I just looked at the one i took this morning and yesterday and they both seem positive now. I am SOOOOOO. confused.

This can happen They normally say don't check after xx amount of time. Hope it's wrong though and you got your BFP! Good luck! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:
The thread has been updated :D



KendraNoell said:


> can you ladies help me with this?
> 
> I usually O towards the beginning of my cycle... I don't even have a shred of a line... am I doing something wrong?

Hey, what do you usually Ov. on? Could just be too early. It's not uncommon to ov. on different CDs per cycle because. It can fluctuate because of multiple things (like stress, meds, illness, etc). Also, if you are hypothyroid, that can change it too! Thats what happened with me. HAving an out of wack thyroid can greatly affect cycles!



kezz_howland said:


> Can somebody give me a clue? Did I ovulate yesterday? Will I be ov-ing today? I'm no panicked that i'm not ovulating but would I have gotten a positive opk and peak on CBFM if I wasn't? Help! :(

Hmm...i dont much of anything about CBFMs so i have no knowledge on that. Sorry. But I think it would be logical if it's reporting incorrect information since you said it was still on someone else's cycle. Personally, i would just go by the OPK because you know thats reliable. Now, thats not to say you cant get a positive OPK and then not ov. Your body can get up to ov. and then not actually do it. But thats not likely. I would base it off your positive opk, not your CBFM since it doesn't seem very reliable this month x

And another thing. When did you last purchase a battery (or new BBT thermometer)? Because i noticed your last three days had the same exact temp. Is it possible the battery is dying and thats why you're getting flat lined? :shrug:



minidancer said:


> Well I caved and tested this morning but :bfn: Just need to wait for :witch: just want her to start and then we can start thinking about next month!!

Don't lose hope yet dear. It's not over until the :witch:! Every time i've been pregnant, ive gotten :bfn: and then eventually it turned into a :bfp: . So keep the faith! :hugs:



MarcsMrs said:


> Im 10DPO & dying to test but cant find the HPTs in the boxes....we are moving house this weekend!!!

OMG! Id be going crazy like a mad woman and rooting through all those boxes for an HPT! :haha



hayleyh26 said:


> I am 2 days late for AF, due to test today.. but scared in case my body is playing tricks on me! :wacko:

I think you should test :D



bettinaboop said:


> I was supposed to test today but can feel :witch: on her way so just going to wait it out :( if she hasnt shown up by Sunday then will def test so keep your FX that :af: but i doubt it.
> 
> Hxxxxxxxx

A lot of times pregnancy symptoms feel like AF symptoms ;) 
You arn't out yet! :hugs:



wantingagirl said:


> hey hun.... have I spoken to you before. My name seems to be at the top of the page altho I cant remember ever speaking to you lol xxx

Hi hun. :hi: 
You did leave a message on this thread for me to add you to test. :thumbup: I had a look through the pages and you requested me to add you on page 52 post #520. See your previous comment below. 



wantingagirl said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Im sure I will get my AF tomorrow
> 
> xxx

Is there a certain date you'd like me to add ya to :friends:
Best of luck hun! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Riggs, highly unlikely to get 3evaps! seriously..I think your starting your BFP..RIGGINS WOOT WOOT!


----------



## riggins1017

I think I am going to hold my pee ALL day and then just go buy a digi one. I am sick of lines LOL. My test this mornig was not with FMU either. I tried to hold it but almost wet my pants and didnt have time to grab the test LOL so i waited about 1/12 and didnt drink anything and used that urine.


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> Riggs, highly unlikely to get 3evaps! seriously..I think your starting your BFP..RIGGINS WOOT WOOT!

I totally agree!
Since this would be the early stages of pregnancy, you probably just need to hold your pee longer. :thumbup: or its just so early that some bring positives and others dont (sometimes the dye quality is different from test to test and thats exactly why they should be read independently from one another and never compared to one another :thumbup:

I say your eggo is preggo :dance:


----------



## riggins1017

I dont think I am but I pray to god that I am!


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

April the 9th for me a girl would be good, x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Rigggggssss u are


----------



## Guppy051708

I think she's in shock :haha:


Mrs_C_Taylor- off to add ya. Welcome! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins...i think im just going to add your :bfp: to the front now :winkwink:


----------



## skeet9924

I think you are too.. Looking forward to the bfp riggins!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol guppy..we are forcing her BFP early on! Thats how its done though! Make it happen!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

riggins1017 said:


> I think I am going to hold my pee ALL day and then just go buy a digi one. I am sick of lines LOL. My test this mornig was not with FMU either. I tried to hold it but almost wet my pants and didnt have time to grab the test LOL so i waited about 1/12 and didnt drink anything and used that urine.

No surprise it was neg if you were only holding it for short time. Best of luck with your digi! :dust:


----------



## riggins1017

NO dont add me as a BFP yet. I dont want to jinx it if thats what it is. Let me do a digi first. But I feel absolutley fine.. I cant be I have no symptoms now only a few little cramps just like AF is coming. JUST WAIT...... STOP PRESSURING ME DAMNIT :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: Okay, fine! :haha: i will wait....wait..how long am i waiting? you need to hold your pee! :loo: lol


----------



## riggins1017

I guess I will run out at lunhc time and get a digi. Then I will have held my pee for 4 1/2 hrs. do you think thats enought ime? I havent drank anything all morning and surprise surprise as soon as I said I was going to hold it then I had to pee really bad and I want some water!!!!!


----------



## merakola

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## MABEL2011

FYI, I have done IC for the last few mornings and got :bfn: for all of them :cry: I just got back from the FS who did blood to confirm so you can mark me as :bfn: for this month :sad2:

We are uping the dosage to 150mg for next cycle, hope that works....

Good luck for all others testing this month :thumbup: We are already at 20.7% pregnant for all those testing in April (they say you have a 20% chance of conceiving) so this is a very lucky thread :happydance: can't wait to see all the :bfp: rolling in!!!


----------



## MABEL2011

Oh, now 19.33% YAY

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1647/1647026v7ay2kf1zc.gif merakola, wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Lily7

merakola said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lily7

mabel2011 - sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## riggins1017

merakola said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! This must be a lucky thread!!


----------



## riggins1017

So sorry mabel


----------



## merakola

Thanks ladies!!!! You guys are awesome!! I just want to tell everyone that got a BFN dont EVER EVER give up !! It is possible and I promise you WILL get your BFP!!!

baby dust to every single one of you lovely ladies!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jess214

merakola said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## merakola

riggins1017 said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!! This must be a lucky thread!!Click to expand...

It has to be lucky seriously because my iron level SUCKS!!!!!! I am taking no prescription iron supplements from GNC that I didnt think would actually work.
But with all this support it has to be luck!!! 

lots of baby dust to you!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Mabel:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

merakola said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!! This must be a lucky thread!!Click to expand...
> 
> It has to be lucky seriously because my iron level SUCKS!!!!!! I am taking no prescription iron supplements from GNC that I didnt think would actually work.
> But with all this support it has to be luck!!!
> 
> lots of baby dust to you!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I will joyfully add your :bfp: to the front page!! :wohoo:
H&H 9 months hun!
:dance::yipee::happydance:


----------



## ohyesbaby

April 8 testing for me for me!!


----------



## merakola

Guppy051708 said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merakola said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!! This must be a lucky thread!!Click to expand...
> 
> It has to be lucky seriously because my iron level SUCKS!!!!!! I am taking no prescription iron supplements from GNC that I didnt think would actually work.
> But with all this support it has to be luck!!!
> 
> lots of baby dust to you!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I will joyfully add your :bfp: to the front page!! :wohoo:
> H&H 9 months hun!
> :dance::yipee::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks :) :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yay congrats ,merka! Woot woot..lets keep the bpfs rolling in! Riggins/


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:
Welcome hun :hi:
:dust:


----------



## lovingmom2

StarKatie said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> can you ladies help me with this?
> 
> I usually O towards the beginning of my cycle... I don't even have a shred of a line... am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Hey Kendra! I wouldn't worry, each cycle can be slightly different in your o day. I guess just keep testing. :DClick to expand...

I'm just catching up on this thread! Wow I'm gone a few days and it's a novel!!! LOL

I read that your follicular phase can be different every month. This is up until the time of ovulation. 

The luteal phase, which happens after ovulation is almost always 12 to 14 days. So, if your cycles are generally 28 days I would guess that you ov around day 14. If your luteal phase is longer then 14 days I would talk to your doctor and see what they think. 

do you chart?


----------



## Guppy051708

Generally, your LP will remain the same. Its the follicular stage that can shorten, maintain, or extend your cycle. In other words, ovulation days can change but its not likely your LP will. So if you ov. sooner than normal (normal for you), then you will likely have a shorter cycle. If you ov. later than normal (normal for you), then you will likely have a longer cycle. Etc. Personally, i *usually* have a 30 day cycle (not always though :wacko: but normally) with Ov. on CD 20 and LP of 10 days. It's different for everyone. And even different in the same woman from cycle to cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks Guppy. 

No the BBT thermeter is new, and I've checked it again this afternoon and it says 36.6 so it's def working. I woke up at like 4 in the morning and did my temp then to see what it would be and it was 36.6, then when I woke up at usual time I did it and it was 36.3. It's so confusing. The only reason I did it was because I woke up at 4 sweating like a madwoman and thought i'd check and temp was 36.6, then I kicked duvet off and woke up much cooler at usual time and temp was lower. Does duvet make any difference though? haha. 

I put 36.3 in because thats the one I did at 6.30 which is when I always wake up and test. 

Haven't really had any twinges or anything today... not like yesterday so I reckon it was yesterday, but once again i'm going to be wondering for next two week what DPO I am! I'll do temps again in the morning and see if there's any rise. I'm on CD19 now and we DTD on CD18 and gonna do it tonight just in case, so hopefully will be covered either way!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds like a great plan hun!
Do you temp orally or vaginally?


----------



## AmbearRN

I am hoping that April fourth will give me accurate results! I won't give up until the 12th though. Because of my irregularity!


----------



## rocketb

merakola said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Add me as a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

WOOOOOOO! Congrats!!!!


----------



## hayley_m

i'm testing april 8th! doesnt matter if its a boy or a girl... as long as its my baby :D


----------



## Kita

134 pages in and NOW I post lol!! 

I guessss April 14th is my testing date and I dont care what I get! Part of me wants a boy.. part of me wants a girl.. and for that reason, part of me wants boy/girl twins! LOL You can put me down as b/g twins lol!


----------



## heidi1130

Testing starting 4/9. :witch: due 4/14. Hoping for a girl, but just want a healthy baby.


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Hello!!! I am so exciting. I have no idea when I ovulated b/c I just came of BCPs two months ago and my last cycle was 36 days. We are doing the BD every other day in hope that it works!!


So, I think we will test a month from my last cycle. So, let's do April 21st!!!! We are both hoping for a bouncing BOY!!


----------



## lovingmom2

Still catching up.... 

Congrats to Ruskie and Merakola!!! Plus all the other BFP that I may have missed!!! 

Happy Birthday to Euronova!!!

And Guppy... I'm glad they figured out your thyroid issue and you are on the proper meds!!! Best of luck on getting your BFP now!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun^ :friends:

Ive updated the front page (and kita i put :pink::blue: down for you :haha:)
Best of luck ladies!
:dust:


P.S. we now have 180 testers!!!! :wohoo:

Speaking of which, why don't we have more ppl stopping in with their news? :shrug: the 1st was one of the largest test dates. Where is everyone?!


----------



## helensamantha

i was wondering the same thing.........not been saying much but i've been keeping up to date with all the posts!! i was looking forward to today looking for all the bfp results!


----------



## Guppy051708

I know me too :(


----------



## skeet9924

I agree Guppy!! I keep checking in from work even though I'm not really supposed to be around my desk at all today 

Congratulations Merakola :happydance:

And Mabel2011 I'm so sorry that you didnt get your bfp this month...keep your hopes up...maybe next month :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't wait to fill the front page with :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> I agree Guppy!! I keep checking in from work even though I'm not really supposed to be around my desk at all today
> 
> :

How bout it? I keep clicking refresh on my User CP...so disappointing :( lol


----------



## Euronova

Can't wait to test on the 9th! Tested this morning just to do like everyone else lol! and obviously got a BFN... not even sure I ovulated! BUT... I have REALLY sore nipples, it's got to be good :)


----------



## Guppy051708

sore nipples is good ;) hehe


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats to all the BFP's ! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months ! =)
Sorry to anyone that got AF. 
This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up lol.

Well I am now on CD8, only another week until I ovulate. Starting using my OPK's today but was negative.

Anyone else who take B6 notice that their pee is basically florescent ?

Also for anyone who is trying specifically for a boy or a girl, I know you already know pH is important, but I just brought some litmus paper (because I'm a complete science geek) but you can use it to test the pH of your CM and your partners sperm too =)

My friend had her baby last night and I can't help feeling very jealous ! Especially as she wanted to get the baby out so she could go out on her birthday next week. I just feel like, why not me ? I would make such an amazing mother, or at least do my best to. Sometimes I just wanna cry !!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Has anyone ever ordered ICs from here before? How long did it take from purchase to your home?

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/


----------



## Guppy051708

BeesBella said:


> Anyone else who take B6 notice that their pee is basically florescent ?
> 
> !

I use it religiously (trying to get my LP to 11 days,,,its usually only 9-10 :() anyways, my pee is always bright yellowish colored. ...i wonder if that would affect HPTs? :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Can I join? Due to test April 5th!
I had a m/c in April 2010. My levels went to 0 on June 10, 2010. June 17th, my AF started and I have had 35 day cycle ever since with a few whacky ones in between. My LMP was feb. 22nd. I was due for AF on march 29th but AF was a no show. I have tested the 29th and today and recieved BFNs. With my last pregnancy I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks so I was thinking it would happen the same way. I am going to test again on tuesday. If my calculations are right I will be 5 wks 3 days if I am pregnant. Should I be able to get a BFP by now? Also here are the symptoms I been having...

Headaches
Cramping in lower abdomen not on ovaries (cramps on ovaries sign of my AF)
Gas
Constipation
Sick to my stomach at times
Thirsty alot
Lots of CM
Cp is high moist and soft
Backache on lower right side
Random food cravings
Hunger


----------



## LittleBird

Can I join too? I'm almost done with AF but if all goes well, I should be testing on the 28th or so. Hoping for a girl!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome mzswizz! :hi:
I will add ya to the front :friends:

Its hard to say how far along you will be,exactly. Do you use OPKs or chart your temps? Thats really the only way to know :thumbup:
Your symptoms sound good though :dance:


----------



## riggins1017

Ok so digi confirmed "not pregnant"


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome LittleBird! :wave:

Off to add both of you girls! best of luck!
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Ok so digi confirmed "not pregnant"

okay...well you still are early so there could def. be a bean in there :D
I got a positive on an FRER at 14 DPOs last time and couldn't get a positive on the CBD that day. :shrug: its odd, but true story.


----------



## riggins1017

Thank you well I guess I will wait and see if :witch: shows up tues or wed


----------



## kezz_howland

Just orally guppy. Can't do much else with the vulvadynia. Hard enough getting the tiny pipette in to inseminate. The 10ml syringe we tried was a big no! lol. So would u say I ovulated yesterday or today given the positive opk was Wednesday? Is it possible I could ovulate tomorrow or does it have to be within 48 hours? In which case i must have already ovulated. I just don't know whether to count today or yesterday as OV day. But then if temps aren't going up yet, it can't have been yesterday can it? agh!


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry to hear that Riggins...like Guppy said it is still early.....try again if you Af is a few days late!!


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> Just orally guppy. Can't do much else with the vulvadynia. Hard enough getting the tiny pipette in to inseminate. The 10ml syringe we tried was a big no! lol. So would u say I ovulated yesterday or today given the positive opk was Wednesday? Is it possible I could ovulate tomorrow or does it have to be within 48 hours? In which case i must have already ovulated. I just don't know whether to count today or yesterday as OV day. But then if temps aren't going up yet, it can't have been yesterday can it? agh!

oh thats right :dohh: i was just gonna say, i tend to sleep with my mouth open and when i did it orally i never had consistant temps. Then i switch to vaginally and it really improved my chart :thumbup: but since you cant....sounds gross but what about rectal temping? ive never read about that but its probably more accurate than oral.

hmm...well its tough to say...what was the exact time you took the OPK and got the positive?


----------



## mzswizz

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome mzswizz! :hi:
> I will add ya to the front :friends:
> 
> Its hard to say how far along you will be,exactly. Do you use OPKs or chart your temps? Thats really the only way to know :thumbup:
> Your symptoms sound good though :dance:

I don't OPK or anything. I just estimated from my LMP. Thanks.


----------



## Guppy051708

mzswizz said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mzswizz! :hi:
> I will add ya to the front :friends:
> 
> Its hard to say how far along you will be,exactly. Do you use OPKs or chart your temps? Thats really the only way to know :thumbup:
> Your symptoms sound good though :dance:
> 
> I don't OPK or anything. I just estimated from my LMP. Thanks.Click to expand...

oic, well that will def. change when you can get a positive HPT and how far along you actually are (for instance i have a 30-32 day cycle and i dont even ov. until CD 20-22) which means, docs are always about a week off on my EDD :wacko:. Point is, its hard to say without knowing with ovulation.
I hope you get your :bfp: soon though! :dust: 
isn't it so exciting!:D


----------



## kezz_howland

It was positive when I got in from work at 4pm and positive again at 9pm but was negative next morning.


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...so that would mean (assuming you ov.) that you ov.ed sometime between 9pm and the time you tested. What time did you test and get the negative? What time did you temp? (sorry im asking so many questions, but i think i can answer you better if i know) :thumbup:


----------



## SaphiraGold

Hi hun will you add me on the list of testers; 7th of April please.

<3 xoxo


----------



## Guppy051708

SaphiraGold said:


> Hi hun will you add me on the list of testers; 7th of April please.
> 
> <3 xoxo

I sure can :flower:
Best of luck :dust:


----------



## kezz_howland

I tested again at 7am, and there was still a good line, but not as dark as the test line. Temp'd at 6.30am.


----------



## mzswizz

Guppy-my cycle is 35 days so I'm assuming that we are close in ovulation which means I still can have a chance. I know ovulation calendars are just an estimation but it said I should've ovulated around march 15th.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kezz- okay, well make sure your only interpreting opks independently (they are not supposed to be compared to each other). This would mean, you ov.ed sometime between 9pm and 6:30am (or thats just what im assuming since your temp didn't drop). Based off that, i would say you *probably* ovulated early in the am on CD 18 (a lot of ppl i've talked to, myself also, seem to ov. while we sleep as well). Anyways, the temps are sort of confusing since they are kind of flat lined, but i were saying you absolutly already ov. i would go with CD 18- but really the only way to know is if you get 3 days of sustainable temps to know if you actually did or not.


----------



## Guppy051708

mzswizz- well thats good to know. I am a POAS Addict so i would be testing as soon as possible anyways-:rofl:


----------



## kezz_howland

Well fingers crossed they start rising tomorrow then! Thanks for the help though. I just felt my nipples and they are getting rapidly painful so i'll take that as a good sign! Is there any way of knowing for definate that I ovulate without going to the doctors?


----------



## mzswizz

I too am a poas addict I have been testing since 3 days before my AF was due! All BFNs lately though but still no sign of AF.


----------



## JustK

I am on CD7 so I should be testing around April 22nd unless I get too anxious and test early. April 22nd is also my DD#1's bday. :) And, I'm hoping for a boy!


----------



## asibling4gi04

has anyone ever heard of using OPKS to test for pregnancy early on? I am so tempted just to see if ANY line would show..ughh GUPPY Im a baaadd POAS ADDICT!


----------



## asibling4gi04

i unsubscribed to this by mistake..hope I am back in! ??


----------



## Guppy051708

Besides charting. No.
Even OPKs isn't a sure way of knowing. You can get a positive OPK and still not Ov. Because it detects LH (the surge prior to ovulation), your body can still gear up and not ov. hence the LH peak and positive OPK (not necessarily in your case but just talking in general). So unless you are charting (and doing it by following all of the rules) or go to the doc. You really cant knwo.


----------



## Guppy051708

mzswizz said:


> All BFNs lately though but still no sign of AF.

Thats gotta be a good thing :D


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> has anyone ever heard of using OPKS to test for pregnancy early on? I am so tempted just to see if ANY line would show..ughh GUPPY Im a baaadd POAS ADDICT!

haha you and me both hun! :haha:

I have tried it before. Both pregnancies, it didn't work :nope: but i know it works for some people.


----------



## Guppy051708

Here https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html --->for anyone interested in using OPKs as an HPT (i dont recommend it because its not a very accurate way of testing, but ya never know and you may be able to get a :bfp: earlier :thumbup:)


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok..just though pos opk may be early sign of a pos hpt


----------



## riggins1017

HI!! :hi::hi::hi:

Ok so question of the day is..... What is up with the lines inside a digital test? The clearblue easy test said "not pregnant" but there is def 2 lines when I take it apart. Why do we take them apart? thats stupid LOL...... SOOOOO HELP A SISTA OUT.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping AF doesnt show for 9 months.


----------



## asibling4gi04

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

OPKS?


----------



## mzswizz

riggins1017 said:


> HI!! :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Ok so question of the day is..... What is up with the lines inside a digital test? The clearblue easy test said "not pregnant" but there is def 2 lines when I take it apart. Why do we take them apart? thats stupid LOL...... SOOOOO HELP A SISTA OUT.

There will always be two lines in a digi test. The test strip also detects LH. n the peeonastick.com website, it explains it all. Also, I asked that same question before. I thought I was pregnant because it had two lines but AF had came right on time.


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey mszwizz, i posted the link to that for riggins..Great minds think :haha:alike!


----------



## riggins1017

mzswizz said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> HI!! :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Ok so question of the day is..... What is up with the lines inside a digital test? The clearblue easy test said "not pregnant" but there is def 2 lines when I take it apart. Why do we take them apart? thats stupid LOL...... SOOOOO HELP A SISTA OUT.
> 
> There will always be two lines in a digi test. The test strip also detects LH. n the peeonastick.com website, it explains it all. Also, I asked that same question before. I thought I was pregnant because it had two lines but AF had came right on time.Click to expand...

But I thought you only had an LH surge when you were ovulating


----------



## deafgal01

Riggins, no we almost always have LH in our body at all times. It just is a smaller amount when we're not ovulating.


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> HI!! :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Ok so question of the day is..... What is up with the lines inside a digital test? The clearblue easy test said "not pregnant" but there is def 2 lines when I take it apart. Why do we take them apart? thats stupid LOL...... SOOOOO HELP A SISTA OUT.
> 
> There will always be two lines in a digi test. The test strip also detects LH. n the peeonastick.com website, it explains it all. Also, I asked that same question before. I thought I was pregnant because it had two lines but AF had came right on time.Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you only had an LH surge when you were ovulatingClick to expand...

go to this website it explains all of it.
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## riggins1017

Ok so if thats the case then why doesnt an OPK always show positive?


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> OPKS?

I posted this website a few messages back. I think we posted at the same time :thumbup:
GMTA :D


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Ok so if thats the case then why doesnt an OPK always show positive?

I have no idea why. All i know is that ive never had any luck with it, personally. but i know some ppl do. It could just be because we all have different hormone levels? :shrug: ...maybe if i would have tried it when i was further in the pregnancy, but i did it before geting a positive HPT so maybe if it was later it would have shown on an OPK.


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy omg so true..lol...I see we are approaching the 200 mark..yippee


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> guppy omg so true..lol...I see we are approaching the 200 mark..yippee

We are indeed :yipee:
Will be fun to make it 200! :dance:


----------



## Conina

Just tested and :bfn::cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Conina said:


> Just tested and :bfn::cry:

Aww :hugs: dont worry hun you arn't out yet :hug:


----------



## riggins1017

this is all so confusing to me........


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww conina..how many dpo? aw...its not over until she arrives.... guppy----i know too exciting!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah. I say its something to try for fun but if its negative, dont beat yourself up.
...if i had OPKs i would be doing it this month :rofl:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I'm out. Big Red appeared. On to cycle 2 of IUI


----------



## Conina

asibling4gi04 said:


> aww conina..how many dpo? aw...its not over until she arrives.... guppy----i know too exciting!

Either 13 or 14. Got a +ve OPK on Sat 19th. Really feel like :witch: is on the way...


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

RIGGS, I am a firm believer in lines..for instance, I took a digital opk monday morning, two NICE DARK OPK lines but no smiley face on the actual window. by the afternoon, lines were about the same in color and smiley appeared..by evening, two nice, dark lines, no smiley...next day, no smiley and faint line so even when the lines said I was POS OPK, the smiley only showed when it wanted to and only made one appearance..I say you are early pregs..hcg undetectable to a point and in a couple of days you will be BFP on front pg.. Have faith!


----------



## asibling4gi04

conina..hang in there..I am learning that sometimes af signs are actually similar to early pg signs...dont test anymore until after af is late..my advice..hugs


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> conina..hang in there..I am learning that sometimes af signs are actually similar to early pg signs...dont test anymore until after af is late..my advice..hugs

This is so true! and i contest to that from two pregnancies! :hugs:

riggs, i still say your preggo-just that its too early :flow:


----------



## mzswizz

AF still late and BFNs. Hoping they will turn into a BFP Tuesday.


----------



## Belliecita

Apr. 23 for me...
FXed and :dust:for all!


----------



## kezz_howland

Ok so if you could move my testing date to April 12th I think that may be when I'm due! Thanks!


----------



## kezz_howland

I go to France on 11th, so would be a nice start to my hols!!


----------



## mzswizz

I'm nervous about testing Tuesday. Who knows what the result will be.


----------



## Guppy051708

All updated girls :flow:


----------



## mzswizz

FXed we all get the BFPs we have wanted.


----------



## lovingmom2

mzswizz said:


> Can I join? Due to test April 5th!
> I had a m/c in April 2010. My levels went to 0 on June 10, 2010. June 17th, my AF started and I have had 35 day cycle ever since with a few whacky ones in between. My LMP was feb. 22nd. I was due for AF on march 29th but AF was a no show. I have tested the 29th and today and recieved BFNs. With my last pregnancy I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks so I was thinking it would happen the same way. I am going to test again on tuesday. If my calculations are right I will be 5 wks 3 days if I am pregnant. Should I be able to get a BFP by now? Also here are the symptoms I been having...
> 
> Headaches
> Cramping in lower abdomen not on ovaries (cramps on ovaries sign of my AF)
> Gas
> Constipation
> Sick to my stomach at times
> Thirsty alot
> Lots of CM
> Cp is high moist and soft
> Backache on lower right side
> Random food cravings
> Hunger


Do you know when you ov? That helps determine when you should get your BFP or BFN! Hopefully you get some answers soon! I know that wait is so hard!!!! Good luck Hun!


----------



## mzswizz

Lovingmom2-I don't know when I ovulated. I know the ovulation calendar is an estimation but it said march 15th. My cycle is 35 days so I'm assuming around cd22-23 maybe but I'm not sure. Don't temp or use OPKs. I just pretty much wing it. All I really know is my AF was suppose to start march 29th and hasn't started nor am I getting signs that it is going to start.


----------



## Beccagal

April 9th for me !


----------



## lovingmom2

mzswizz... Good luck and keep us posted! I hope you get that BFP soon!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and I will definitely keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :dust:

Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## riggins1017

Hey so I thought that I would tell all of you that have been stalking me (hehe) that I did just research online and the FRER 6 days sooner can read anywhere from 15-25 mui and the clearblue digi is 50 mui sooooo..... maybe this is the beginnig of my :bfp: who knows. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck! FXed it's the beginning of a BFP for you. Maybe you should try and test with a FRER.


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Hey so I thought that I would tell all of you that have been stalking me (hehe) that I did just research online and the FRER 6 days sooner can read anywhere from 15-25 mui and the clearblue digi is 50 mui sooooo..... maybe this is the beginnig of my :bfp: who knows. I hate the waiting game.

that explains why i never got a positive on the CBD but did on the FRER! :dohh:


----------



## riggins1017

mzswizz said:


> Good luck! FXed it's the beginning of a BFP for you. Maybe you should try and test with a FRER.

I dont want to buy anymore LOL DH would kill me if he knew that i have already spent $40 on HPT and I'm only 9 DPO LOL


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Hey so I thought that I would tell all of you that have been stalking me (hehe) that I did just research online and the FRER 6 days sooner can read anywhere from 15-25 mui and the clearblue digi is 50 mui sooooo..... maybe this is the beginnig of my :bfp: who knows. I hate the waiting game.
> 
> that explains why i never got a positive on the CBD but did on the FRER! :dohh:Click to expand...

Probably so.

I have one test left and I am going to hold out until monday to take it. I will be 12 DPO by then I would think I should get a def answer by then whether + or - right?


----------



## jess214

Hello Ladies,

I got a positive OPK this morning :happydance: But I'm confused :wacko: I've been using both the ovacue fertility monitor and OPK's. According to my ovacue my high/peak day was on Wed CD 12, So I'm wondering if I already ovulate or am I going too? Today is CD 14, I had :sex: on CD's 5,6,7,10,11,12,13...I'm kinda worn out! Should I DTD again today and tomorrow or did I do enough...Please help!!! 

Thanks, :dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## LittleBird

jess214 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I got a positive OPK this morning :happydance: But I'm confused :wacko: I've been using both the ovacue fertility monitor and OPK's. According to my ovacue my high/peak day was on Wed CD 12, So I'm wondering if I already ovulate or am I going too? Today is CD 14, I had :sex: on CD's 5,6,7,10,11,12,13...I'm kinda worn out! Should I DTD again today and tomorrow or did I do enough...Please help!!!
> 
> Thanks, :dust::dust::dust: to all!

I think you should continue. Better chances.


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins1017 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riggins1017 said:
> 
> 
> Hey so I thought that I would tell all of you that have been stalking me (hehe) that I did just research online and the FRER 6 days sooner can read anywhere from 15-25 mui and the clearblue digi is 50 mui sooooo..... maybe this is the beginnig of my :bfp: who knows. I hate the waiting game.
> 
> that explains why i never got a positive on the CBD but did on the FRER! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Probably so.
> 
> I have one test left and I am going to hold out until monday to take it. I will be 12 DPO by then I would think I should get a def answer by then whether + or - right?Click to expand...

Its hard to say because it would depend on when implantation occured. It can happen anywhere from 4-11 days after ovulation. So that leaves a pretty big window. I couldnt even get a SUPER faint positive on the FRER until 13DPOs (it was so light dh couldn't even see it!, of course :dohh: lol) but i got a proper :bfp: at 15DPOs. Whereas my first pregnancy i got a positive on the CBD at 10DPOs. You could get a positive at 12 DPOs, but cant know for sure.


----------



## ButterflyK

riggins1017 said:


> Hey so I thought that I would tell all of you that have been stalking me (hehe) that I did just research online and the FRER 6 days sooner can read anywhere from 15-25 mui and the clearblue digi is 50 mui sooooo..... maybe this is the beginnig of my :bfp: who knows. I hate the waiting game.



Hopefully you will get your :bfp:


----------



## GettingBroody

Where are all the testers?!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations Merakola!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

GettingBroody said:


> Where are all the testers?!

I am wondering the same. ...if i had enough time i would personally go harass them :rofl: jk


----------



## GettingBroody

Anyone any idea what's going on with my ticker?!


----------



## ButterflyK

Does anyone know if more cm is a good sign? I believe I ovulated early and I've had white cm the last few days and cramping like normal but no cramps today so I just wondered if more cm is good? And I usually cramp from ov till af since the mc and I'm havin no cramping today would be a good sign?


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm..thats really odd. I guess you'll have to go back and recreate your ticker and re enter it into your siggy :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

ButterflyK said:


> Does anyone know if more cm is a good sign? I believe I ovulated early and I've had white cm the last few days and cramping like normal but no cramps today so I just wondered if more cm is good? And I usually cramp from ov till af since the mc and I'm havin no cramping today would be a good sign?

Symptoms are different for everyone, but two out of two pregnancies ive had- i had LOADS of very creamy CM!!!! :dance:


----------



## ButterflyK

Guppy051708 said:


> ButterflyK said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if more cm is a good sign? I believe I ovulated early and I've had white cm the last few days and cramping like normal but no cramps today so I just wondered if more cm is good? And I usually cramp from ov till af since the mc and I'm havin no cramping today would be a good sign?
> 
> Symptoms are different for everyone, but two out of two pregnancies ive had- i had LOADS of very creamy CM!!!! :dance:Click to expand...

 Thanks Guppy. Hopefully it's a good sign for a :bfp: soon


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy put me down for april 18th


----------



## GettingBroody

Guppy051708 said:


> hmm..thats really odd. I guess you'll have to go back and recreate your ticker and re enter it into your siggy :shrug:

Thanks Guppy! :D Tried to remake it on FF but just kept saying Chart Not Updated so remade it on Ticker Factory instead! Strange though! :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 said:


> Guppy put me down for april 18th

Will do friend! :hi:
:dust:


----------



## wonderstars

Well, lots of spotting today so it looks like I'm out for tomorrow. :cry:

BUT.....

With 25 day cycles, I will see you all at the end of the month with my BFP.:winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

wonderstars said:


> Well, lots of spotting today so it looks like I'm out for tomorrow. :cry:
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> With 25 day cycles, I will see you all at the end of the month with my BFP.:winkwink:

:hugs: let me know if you want me to put you down for a new test date :friends:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies, just woke back up from an early sleep. I think I was asleep for almost 2 hrs. I can't keep my eyes open past 12 I noticed like my body is scheduled for an afternoon nap. Lately, I have been falling asleep in mid afternoons. Sometimes didn't even notice I fell asleep.


----------



## Guppy051708

I slept ALL of the time during my first 2WW :winkwink: hope its a sign for ya :dance:


----------



## amyc2324

Has anyone ever used early-pregnancy-test.com cheapies? not the midstream ones. Just curious as to how accurate and how early they are. I have some and will start testing tomorrow until AF comes.


----------



## Guppy051708

amyc2324 said:


> Has anyone ever used early-pregnancy-test.com cheapies? not the midstream ones. Just curious as to how accurate and how early they are. I have some and will start testing tomorrow until AF comes.

A lot of BnB ladies that i know have been able to get positives on those earlier than on HPTs. However, I have not. I just ordered some from there a few days ago. I figured i would try them again- hopefully they work this time. :dohh: i think usually they do though :thumbup:


----------



## JellybeanSara

I'm testing 7th of Aprill too :D x


----------



## Guppy051708

The thread has been updated!
Welcome and best of luck! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Saresy

Hiya peeps, think I had implantation bleeding today I'm 9dpo n sooooo impatient!!!! I kinda don't want to buy any more tests till next week so that I don't keep testing...... But I prob will. Lots of luck xx


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry 31andtrying and any other ladies who :witch: 
I hope you'll be joining me for a May BFP.


Congrats Merakola. I think you're the new BFP in my latest batch! woo hoo!:happydance:


----------



## wonderstars

Guppy051708 said:


> wonderstars said:
> 
> 
> Well, lots of spotting today so it looks like I'm out for tomorrow. :cry:
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> With 25 day cycles, I will see you all at the end of the month with my BFP.:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: let me know if you want me to put you down for a new test date :friends:Click to expand...

Thanks! Testing would be around April 27th. :)


----------



## Rivetkitten

Well take me off the 1st and place me on the 30th. Af arrived yesterday which places me out of the running...


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry Rivetkitten. :( good luck next month!


----------



## Guppy051708

All updated ladies.

Sorry to those who AF showed :hugs:
:dust: to everyone else!

Saresy- I added you to the top. But what specific day do you want me to mark you as? :shrug:


----------



## 2011hopes

I am new to this whole thing, I just temped my first full cycle on FF & it crosshaired me for 3/29. my last LP was only 10 days but I want to wait til April 12 to test, that way she will be late. I am 3 DPO today (i think)


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: 2011babyhopes
Best of luck hun :dust:
I have updated the thread :D


----------



## 2011hopes

mzswizz said:


> Lovingmom2-I don't know when I ovulated. I know the ovulation calendar is an estimation but it said march 15th. My cycle is 35 days so I'm assuming around cd22-23 maybe but I'm not sure. Don't temp or use OPKs. I just pretty much wing it. All I really know is my AF was suppose to start march 29th and hasn't started nor am I getting signs that it is going to start.

I don't know if this helps but I am also a 35 day cycler & I have found I dont tend to O until day 27-29, you may be testing too early still. Hope you get it though!


----------



## cinnamum

hey there!
testing monday 11th, trying for number 3 hoping for a baby (as we don't mind which sex it is, we have one of each) LOL.
xxx cheers hun xxx


----------



## ButterflyK

So Sorry Rivetkitten:hugs: coming to you.


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :dust:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Wow!! Almost at the 200 mark!!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Hodge-Podge said:


> Wow!! Almost at the 200 mark!!! :D

Isn't it exciting! :dance:
...which, where the heck are all of the April 1st testers?? :shrug: i was really excited to wake up and start tracking :bfp: but we really havn't had many testers say.


----------



## LittleBird

That's because they're all too busy playing pranks on people. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: probably! :dohh:


----------



## shanaynay1

hey hey hey..... i am testing on the 6th!!!!!!
two pink lines, two pink lines, two pink lines,


----------



## KatieTizzle

FF's suggests I test on the 11th (my brother's birthday, ugh) so put me down for then please even tho I will be testing early! Ha. And I don't mind either way but secretly rooting For a girl :blush:


----------



## deafgal01

I wonder where all the April 1st testers are... Maybe they're afraid that we're not gonna take them seriously so they're waiting til tomorrow to announce the results of their tests... I'm still in the game- no clue if I'm gonna see AF or not... Then again I don't think I'll see any signs for another 3 days.


----------



## newgirl79

This is my first ever post! Struggling to get thru the 2WW this month so thought I'd better stop just reading and start posting! I'm due to test on April 7th!! Good luck to all x


----------



## GettingBroody

newgirl79 said:


> This is my first ever post! Struggling to get thru the 2WW this month so thought I'd better stop just reading and start posting! I'm due to test on April 7th!! Good luck to all x

Welcome!!! :hi: I'm due to test on the 6th. The last few days of the 2ww are the absolute worst!!! 
:dust:​


----------



## kezz_howland

Well my temps this morning finally perked up! And rocketed up by a good few points of a degree. I hope they are now going to stay high to prove to myself that I ovulated and make me feel better, and also then stay high so that I am pregnant!! (charts on my sig)


----------



## Conina

Well ladies I'm out, :witch: arrived with a vengeance this morning. And since my cycles are 35ish days, it'll be on to May...


----------



## mdspop

GettingBroody said:


> newgirl79 said:
> 
> 
> This is my first ever post! Struggling to get thru the 2WW this month so thought I'd better stop just reading and start posting! I'm due to test on April 7th!! Good luck to all x
> 
> Welcome!!! :hi: I'm due to test on the 6th. The last few days of the 2ww are the absolute worst!!!
> :dust:​Click to expand...

I'm due to test on the 6th too (well that's when AF is due) Here's some :dust: for the both of us :)


----------



## deafgal01

:dance: I still got a chance, I still got a chance, I still got a chance!!!!!!! 28 cd so far and the temp rose this morning after 2 straight falls... Tomorrow and 30 cd will determine what happens... I cannot believe that FF has me on 15 dpo now... I think mine is usually 12 dpo from what I figured last cycle (but that's not for sure because I didn't temp when I ovulated).


----------



## LittleBird

Conina said:


> Well ladies I'm out, :witch: arrived with a vengeance this morning. And since my cycles are 35ish days, it'll be on to May...

Sorry girlie. Hopefully she'll be on her way soon. I have to put up with her a little longer. Ick.


----------



## LittleBird

deafgal01 said:


> :dance: I still got a chance, I still got a chance, I still got a chance!!!!!!! 28 cd so far and the temp rose this morning after 2 straight falls... Tomorrow and 30 cd will determine what happens... I cannot believe that FF has me on 15 dpo now... I think mine is usually 12 dpo from what I figured last cycle (but that's not for sure because I didn't temp when I ovulated).

Your sig cracks me up!


----------



## deafgal01

Little bird- thanks... It's the theme song I came up for a few of the bnb ladies... The Hoff man is a joke in one of their journals.


----------



## NDH

Hi Guppy :hi: I can't remember atm when my AF is due, but it's sometime after the 20th. I see no one is booked to test on the 25th so I'll make that my testing day. And I'm :yellow:

Ta


----------



## deafgal01

Yay Ndh! :dust: to all the ladies out there still waiting for their :bfp: this month! :dust: to all the ladies who are out but hopefully will get their :bfp: soon like next month!


----------



## MarcsMrs

:cry::cry::cry:
Well girls Im out for this month! 
:witch: arrived yesterday (5 days early) :cry:

Oh well its on to next month & a 2012 baby for us! 

FX for all those still waiting to test & :dust: to everyone


----------



## deafgal01

Aw! Sorry to hear that Marcs... :dust: to your next cycle!


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning girls! :hi:
I have updated the thread. We are one shy of 200 test takers! :yipee:

:hugs: to all the ladies that the :witch: showed up on :hug:

I would like to say congrats to all the :bfp: but unfortunately there arn't any :( 
WHERE IS EVERYONE?!?!?!


----------



## Guppy051708

Double post x


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- I been wondering the same thing this morning. I feel like I'm all alone here...


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: well i hope these ladies get back to us!


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- not late yet- my average cycles are 30 days long anyways. But with the 15 dpo, I can't help but wonder if that officially already makes me late? Comparing my cycles, I think I ovulated on 18 cd last cycle (but not sure because I didn't temp that time), so that makes my normal dpo about 12 or so. This cycle I'm already on 15 dpo (which means I ovulated on 15 cd).


----------



## mzswizz

I still have 3 days to go before testing. Still no sign of AF :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats awesome mz!!! :dance: hope the :witch: stays away for all of us! :af:

deafgal, :test:!!!!!! if you are 15DPOs you would get a :bfp: by now!!!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- but I'm afraid to see that big fat :bfn: in the window of the test... That's why I'm waiting a bit longer...


----------



## embryo

Hi,testing on April 6th,hoping for a healthy boy!


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy- but I'm afraid to see that big fat :bfn: in the window of the test... That's why I'm waiting a bit longer...

yeah, but if you are 15 DPOs you will get a positive if youre preggo! besides, a :bfn: doesn't mean anything if the :witch: hasn't arrived! :test:


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- I just peed like an hour or two ago. That's not enough urine for a :test: So that :test: is gonna have to wait til another time...


----------



## Guppy051708

embryo said:


> Hi,testing on April 6th,hoping for a healthy boy!

Hi hun! :wave:
I'll mark ya down on the front page!
You make for our 200th tester! :dance:
Best of luck!
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy- I just peed like an hour or two ago. That's not enough urine for a :test: So that :test: is gonna have to wait til another time...

yeah...it will have to wait....like 2-3 more hours :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh and you can bet your sweet ass i want pictures :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

200th tester!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: We gotta celebrate- we get 200 testers this month!


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- I suppose your rule is you ladies here on bnb must be the first ones to know? :-= Tee hee... It's perfect... DH is away so he'd not know for a few hours yet.


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy- I suppose your rule is you ladies here on bnb must be the first ones to know? :-= Tee hee... It's perfect... DH is away so he'd not know for a few hours yet.

hehe yup! 

p.s. wish there was a "nod-your-head-yes" smiley on here! :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

:wohoo:Yay for 200!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:​


----------



## deafgal01

I'm mean... I think I shall wait til the 5th or later to test anyways... Just to tempt you ladies into waiting with me... :-=


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry to hear Conina and Marcs.... on to May and 2012 for us! :dust: 

FX deafgal hope to hear some good news soon! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

Deafgirl:

_booooooooooooooooooooooooo_!!!!!!!!
*boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*!!!!!!!!!
_booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo_!!!!!!!!!
*boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saresy

Hiya, i am such an idiot I bought some tests again n couldn't help myself n tested in the middle of the day..... Of course it was NEGATIVE..... I am only 10dpo n had some spotting yesterday so if it is implantation bleeding I wouldn't have hgc yet anyhow...... I'm turning into a nutter!!! Please please let us all get bfp....
I am finding it hard to keep up with the thread because I end up in a random place every time I come back so please dont think I'm ignoring anyone....
Could u put me in as 5th april because that is when af is due..... God I feel like I'm gunn a burst,


----------



## deafgal01

Saresy- you can test with me on the 5th... Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> Saresy- you can test with me on the 5th... Hope you get your :bfp:

No she can't BEcause you're testing TODAY! :rofl:


you know im just playing with ya girl :friends:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Guppy I know... I am amused that you are teasing me to :test: today!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Saresy said:


> Hiya, i am such an idiot I bought some tests again n couldn't help myself n tested in the middle of the day..... Of course it was NEGATIVE..... I am only 10dpo n had some spotting yesterday so if it is implantation bleeding I wouldn't have hgc yet anyhow...... I'm turning into a nutter!!! Please please let us all get bfp....
> I am finding it hard to keep up with the thread because I end up in a random place every time I come back so please dont think I'm ignoring anyone....
> Could u put me in as 5th april because that is when af is due..... God I feel like I'm gunn a burst,

Hi hun! I do the same when i test. :blush:
I just wanted to give ya some hope here! With my second pregnancy, i had spotting at 10DPOs (or may it was 11 :dohh:). Got a negative on the FRER. I had brown spotting with a bit of pink mixed in. I figured it was AF since she was due that day. The spotting last a few hours but never turned into a flow or anything :nope:. then it stopped altogether. When i was 12DPOs (or maybe it was 13 :dohh:) i got the ever so faintest positive line! I didn't get an *offical* line until about 15 DPOs though (the one at 12 DPOs was so light dh couldn't even see it). So your spotting sounds good to me :smug:


----------



## deafgal01

I wish I had spotting or something. I don't have any symptoms seriously... At least none that seems out of the ordinary for me. I'm in a great mood today. haha... I gotta go finish getting ready and then head out.


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies, not posted for a while congrats on the BFP so far this month. I was due to test tomorrow but couldn't help myself and tested this morning 12dpo and :bfn:so just waiting for the :witch: to show up. 

Hope to see loads of BFP for the rest of april and good luck to the ladies still waiting to test for this month. 

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

jemj, you're not out till the :witch: hun :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hooray for 200 testers!!! :happydance:

Where's all the 4/1 & 4/2 ladies -- I want to read about more :bfp:s to keep my hopes up!! I'm not even in the TWW yet ARGH! :growlmad:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Woo Hoo for hitting 200!!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Lisa92881 said:


> Hooray for 200 testers!!! :happydance:
> 
> Where's all the 4/1 & 4/2 ladies -- I want to read about more :bfp:s to keep my hopes up!! I'm not even in the TWW yet ARGH! :growlmad:

I am thinking the same thing :sad1: 

I WANT TO POST :bfp: DAMNIT! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

i so want to test but im not going to this month until a/f date cos i dont want to see another :bfn: i want to claim a :bfp: x

hope all getting a :bfp:


----------



## HayleyJJ

please ad me 11th april x


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:
Welcome and best of luck! :dust:


----------



## 2011hopes

Can I get y'all's opinion on something? I took my temp this morning and it was pretty low 97.9, but I went ot bed at 1 am and got up at 7, I normally get in bed at 1030 to 11pm would this lower my temp or raise it? I ask bc stupid FF took away my lines! I am so distraught, I was enjoying the whole idea of knowing when I O'd and now I don't =(


----------



## Lisa92881

Guppy I just love looking at the pic of your little guy. He is so stinkin cute. I want to pinch those cheeks!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Lisa92881 said:


> Guppy I just love looking at the pic of your little guy. He is so stinkin cute. I want to pinch those cheeks!!! :)

Thanks hun. 
Yeah, he is my precious miracle indeed :cloud9:
I should probably update my profile pic lol thats from when he was like 3 months old- he will be 7 months old in 2 days :shock:


----------



## Guppy051708

2011hopes said:


> Can I get y'all's opinion on something? I took my temp this morning and it was pretty low 97.9, but I went ot bed at 1 am and got up at 7, I normally get in bed at 1030 to 11pm would this lower my temp or raise it? I ask bc stupid FF took away my lines! I am so distraught, I was enjoying the whole idea of knowing when I O'd and now I don't =(

hi friend,
do you have a link to your FF chart, so i can have a look see to better understand? :shrug:
I honestly dont think when you went to bed matters. As long as you get a 3-4 hour solid block of sleep- then its practically all the same.


----------



## GettingBroody

Guppy, who was :bfp: number 10?! I checked about an hour ago and there was only 9, now there's 10 but I don't see any announcements!! :shrug:


----------



## 2011hopes

Guppy051708 said:


> 2011hopes said:
> 
> 
> Can I get y'all's opinion on something? I took my temp this morning and it was pretty low 97.9, but I went ot bed at 1 am and got up at 7, I normally get in bed at 1030 to 11pm would this lower my temp or raise it? I ask bc stupid FF took away my lines! I am so distraught, I was enjoying the whole idea of knowing when I O'd and now I don't =(
> 
> hi friend,
> do you have a link to your FF chart, so i can have a look see to better understand? :shrug:
> I honestly dont think when you went to bed matters. As long as you get a 3-4 hour solid block of sleep- then its practically all the same.Click to expand...

It was saying the 29th until today... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chart.php this is from my cell, hope it works


----------



## Guppy051708

GettingBroody said:


> Guppy, who was :bfp: number 10?! I checked about an hour ago and there was only 9, now there's 10 but I don't see any announcements!! :shrug:

Hi there, I was in some other threads looking to answer some questions for ppl and asking questions myself and i saw that hoptingfor3 had a pregnancy siggy as well as her side status was pregnant, so i just added her. I know a lot of ppl dont get on here very often so i just assumed that was the case :shrug: ...do you think i should take her :bfp: off the front page? I had just thought she forgot to share the news. I expect this is the same with others as well.


----------



## GettingBroody

Nah, I'd say leave it there - just had a look at the bfp announcements and spotted her name :D Wonder if we should go searching for the others too, lol!


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm 2dpo today, and my stomach has been bloated all day. ugh. and weird twinges and pains all over the lower belly. I'm sure it's all just normal part of my cycle though as any bean wouldn't have had time to implant yet anyway. Been spring cleaning the house all day - full of energy! Also my CM seems to be really sticky. Last cycle it was watery for a few days after OV and then disappeared, but this is quite thick and not same. Must stop symptom spotting! It's not good for my mental health


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh, I've spotted another one!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> I'm 2dpo today, and my stomach has been bloated all day. ugh. and weird twinges and pains all over the lower belly. I'm sure it's all just normal part of my cycle though as any bean wouldn't have had time to implant yet anyway.

I had that yesterday too! Was 2 DPOs!


----------



## Guppy051708

GettingBroody said:


> Ooh, I've spotted another one!!!!!

Really?! who???

(p.s i wasn't diligently looking but just noticed when i was responding in threads)


----------



## GettingBroody

xxxJessxxx :D Feel like quite the detective :haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

mdspop said:


> I'm due to test on the 6th too (well that's when AF is due) Here's some :dust: for the both of us :)

Lots of :dust: to you too!!! Do you think you're going to be able to wait til Wed to test? I'm considering testing tomor cos it's Mothers Day here and would be fab to see a :bfp:! Don't really expect to see one because it's super early and I'll only be 10 dpo but think I'll test anyway, lol!!! After that I'm putting the tests away again til the 6th!


----------



## Guppy051708

that would be a memory filled day to see tht :bfp:!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh finally found the thread to say I have my :bfp: and you've beat me to it :haha:
Thankyou lovelies - Fx'd for more to come! x x
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi hun! :hi:
Congratulations!!!! You totally deserve this!
I hope we follow in your shoes :D


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats to those who got their BFP. May you all have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## GettingBroody

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ahh finally found the thread to say I have my :bfp: and you've beat me to it :haha:
> Thankyou lovelies - Fx'd for more to come! x x
> :dust:

Oops! Sorry if we stole your thunder! Congratulations, have a wonderful 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## kezz_howland

Congratulations!


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, congrats to the BFPs! I can't believe we passed the 200 mark! This group is full of busy little TTCers!


----------



## wildeone

Yay! Congratulations Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Excellent detective work ladies!! :coolio:

Congrats to everyone who has gotten a :bfp: - glad to see them adding up!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Lisa92881 said:


> Excellent detective work ladies!! :coolio:

Why thank you! Love that smilie you used!


----------



## taanya

Wow congrats to all the BFPs!!! :happydance:

Guppy can you please change my testing date to April 4th....think I go my calcs wrong, if it's too much hassle then just leave it as it is...may end up testing tmrw anyway:winkwink:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats on all the new :bfp:'s Ladies :hugs:
Have my second beta today but my ic's are showing negative today , Going to see if there i anyway they can call me with the results at my house


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hey can you change mine too i got mine wrong mine is the 5th not the 9th as i first counted x


----------



## Trying4baby1_

Congrats to all the :bfp: This month! I love watching the bfp ! Thanks for starting this thread! Love it!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s !!! Love seeing numbers go up!!!!!! 


Praying I'll get to be one of those numbers!! :D


----------



## omgamandaa

Guppy051708 said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used early-pregnancy-test.com cheapies? not the midstream ones. Just curious as to how accurate and how early they are. I have some and will start testing tomorrow until AF comes.
> 
> A lot of BnB ladies that i know have been able to get positives on those earlier than on HPTs. However, I have not. I just ordered some from there a few days ago. I figured i would try them again- hopefully they work this time. :dohh: i think usually they do though :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have been getting BFNs with those ICs, of course tomorrow AF is due, so I could just not be preg but I FEEL like I am!

Also tested Apr 1 and BFN, obv 
Im going to test with my last IC tomorrow then Ill buy a FRER in a few days...


----------



## GettingBroody

Ruskiegirl said:


> Congrats on all the new :bfp:'s Ladies :hugs:
> Have my second beta today but my ic's are showing negative today , Going to see if there i anyway they can call me with the results at my house

Best of luck Ruskie! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, the thread has been updated :flow:
:dust:



Ruskiegirl said:


> Congrats on all the new :bfp:'s Ladies :hugs:
> Have my second beta today but my ic's are showing negative today , Going to see if there i anyway they can call me with the results at my house

Hope all is well with you and your little bean hun.
Please let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

omgamandaa said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used early-pregnancy-test.com cheapies? not the midstream ones. Just curious as to how accurate and how early they are. I have some and will start testing tomorrow until AF comes.
> 
> A lot of BnB ladies that i know have been able to get positives on those earlier than on HPTs. However, I have not. I just ordered some from there a few days ago. I figured i would try them again- hopefully they work this time. :dohh: i think usually they do though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been getting BFNs with those ICs, of course tomorrow AF is due, so I could just not be preg but I FEEL like I am!
> 
> Also tested Apr 1 and BFN, obv
> Im going to test with my last IC tomorrow then Ill buy a FRER in a few days...Click to expand...

thanks for answering that for me friend :flower:
My ICs will probably here monday or tuesday...not soon enough for a POAS Addict :haha:
:dust:


----------



## sarah1726

:wave: hey everybody :wave: i will be testing either the 8th or 10th i will be 16dpo by then :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

16 DPOs?! :shock: wowie! you are strong to be waiting like that!
im off to stalk your chart hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

thats a nice little dip you had there yesterday!


----------



## Samstah33

I'm out ladies!! Going on to the WTT boards. I just got engaged and am getting married next april!!! So untill then good luck!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Samstah33 said:


> I'm out ladies!! Going on to the WTT boards. I just got engaged and am getting married next april!!! So untill then good luck!!

Congratulations on your engagement hun! :wedding:
I hope all goes well.

Sorry about the :witch: :hugs:


----------



## mommyx1

i feel like :hissy:.......... I cant stand having to wait to see if this is my lucky month or not. I wish there was something that would tell you that day if you are PG but :haha: that will never happen. Wishful thinking. I am sending all you lovely ladies lots of STICKY BABY DUST!!!:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

^feeling the same way hun :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats ladies! Still wondering if I'm totally off on my O day. No CM at all so far this month even though I'm apparently in my fertile period. Cant hold my pee long enough to do an OPK so...


----------



## Guppy051708

hope you figure it out hun :dust:


----------



## lglick

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

so many :bfp:'s already!!!! YEAH!!! how exciting for everyone :flower:
i wish the 9th would hurry up and come already!

Good luck ladies!!! lots of :dust: and sticky beans for all!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

lglick said:


> i wish the 9th would hurry up and come already!

you and me both hun :dust:


----------



## blessedmom2be

Hi Ladies...I think it's been a week since i ovulated and i had a lot of EWCM today..Can someone tell me why you get these and what it means to have strechy Cm after one week past ovulation?...
......Also big Congrats to the 12 BFP's..:happydance:Great job ladies :)

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

blessed, i can't comment for everyone else but in my experience it meant nothing. I would get it when i was pregnant (both times, although creamy CM is more of my sign) and i would get it before AF. BUT thats not to say its not a sign for you, it just wasn't for me.
I hope you get to share about a :bfp: soon! :dance:


----------



## blessedmom2be

Guppy051708 said:


> blessed, i can't comment for everyone else but in my experience it meant nothing. I would get it when i was pregnant (both times, although creamy CM is more of my sign) and i would get it before AF. BUT thats not to say its not a sign for you, it just wasn't for me.
> I hope you get to share about a :bfp: soon! :dance:

I hope so too hun ...thnk u so much!..I am trying hard not to symptom spot this cycle as we hardly did any trying this month ;)..but i guess this how we girls are..:haha:...overthink everything:headspin:..Good luck to you too..:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh i know! i am a big symptom spotter :blush: but like i said, if having that type of CM is uncommon for you, it could totally be a sign :dance: everyone is different :D creamy cm is a sign of pregnancy for me, but EW could be for you :yipee:


----------



## deafgal01

Only a couple more days to find out... :-=


----------



## Guppy051708

wait! a couple :shock: i thought you were testing in the AM if you get a nice temp (aka not below coverline) :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Maybe I will maybe I won't... :-= I meant it will be a couple days for blessed to find out what it means for her... sure loved that reaction from you, Guppy though... :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

my brain hurts lol


----------



## DarkLisHa

April 12 testing day for meee (af due the "8th" but i believe i ovulated later..sooo keeping fingers crossedd)


----------



## LittleBird

The two of you are making me laugh with the test talk!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I'm so :evil: :haha: Hmm to test or not to test... I don't think I should test... But if the temp rises. there's no reason NOT to test tomorrow... Hmmm... Decisions! I shall wait til tomorrow before I decide on that.


----------



## Guppy051708

Deafgirl, i am breaking up with you :devil: :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

DarkLisHa said:


> April 12 testing day for meee (af due the "8th" but i believe i ovulated later..sooo keeping fingers crossedd)

You've been added :thumbup:
Welcome! :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy :shock: I didn't even know we was ... Together... Omg... I had no idea! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

you didn't? :sad2: haha


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Hey Guppy you know I still love you no matter what? :hugs: I'm gonna go sleep. Night night... We'll see what tomorrow brings- my thermometer is ready for the morning!


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, guppy, I'd take a test if it would give you any satisfaction, but as a BFP is physically impossible at this point, I'm afraid it just wouldn't be the same. I guess we'll be checking first thing in the morning for an update.


----------



## Guppy051708

haha. thanks ladies!
tomorrow i will be 4 DPOs....almost soon enough to test :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Caved in and tested early and got a BFN. will still test on Tuesday.


----------



## KendraNoell

Still not even a tiny line on my OPK.:cry::nope::growlmad:


----------



## whitglass

congratulations to all the BFPs! so exciting. i hope you rub off on the rest of us! :)

so i'm 11DPO, spotted 9 & 10 DPO and not really since, but i have almost NO symptoms any different from AF every month so i'm not hopeful. i have spotted before at 10 DPO, stopped and got AF a few days later so i'm thinking that's what's going on. 

long story short i am on the list to test yesterday (april 1st) but won't be doing it until after AF is supposed to come, april 7th!


----------



## amielh

:dust:


Guppy051708 said:


> oh i know! i am a big symptom spotter :blush: but like i said, if having that type of CM is uncommon for you, it could totally be a sign :dance: everyone is different :D creamy cm is a sign of pregnancy for me, but EW could be for you :yipee:

Ooh I have creamy cm yesterday/today I hope this is a sign for me to.. (fingers crossed)

Congrats to all those who got :bfp: and lots of :dust: to us that still have to test..


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, geez you guys can chat. 
Well it's all getting exciting! Great to see the BFP's sorry for those who are out this month though. 
Feel like [email protected] today not a good way to start mothers day i'm just tired and achey though nothing major I'm just a moaned lol

Good luck to the testers!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

5-a-side said:


> Hi all, geez you guys can chat.

I couldn't agree more! It seems like every time I log on there's at least 5 or 6 new pages to read!!!


----------



## harri

Hey!!! Can I change my test day from 6th to 17th. I O'd late! Xxx


----------



## bettinaboop

Well im offically out :witch: showed up during the night :( means that can move on with FC now though - just have to wait for appointment for HSG.

Good luck to those still left to test and congrats to the new :bfp:'s.

Hxxx


----------



## deafgal01

](*,):grr::argh::help: Arugh!!! I know the motto is I ain't out til she shows her face but my temp dropped this morning! Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## taanya

I know how you feel ...I had lots of symptoms, but now have AF cramps and sure she is on her way now, oh well at least I did not waste any HPTs!:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

True that- Taanya- I don't waste my HPTs. I wait til I'm absolutely sure she's late and then I'll use them but until then, I've forbid myself to using any of them on account I don't want to see that big fat :bfn: show up in my face and be disappointed.


----------



## taanya

Takes some willpower though, right:winkwink:

Sending you lots of:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Taanya- yeah it sure does... When tempted I use the opk... Heh... Then I satisfy my urge for a while (to test with my pee on something). Thanks for the :dust: I'm sending some to you too :dust:!


----------



## omgamandaa

BFN today :( I'm 14dpo. Still no AF tho. Feeling pretty normal.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies.
The thread has been updated.

:dust: & :hug:


----------



## Esdee

Hello! can I join this thread? 

AF due on the 21st and won't test til 22nd. 

Im Cd10 today and waiting to ov. Bring on those BFPs!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: still in game ATM. No flow yet... Hope she stays away.


----------



## Guppy051708

Esdee said:


> Hello! can I join this thread?
> 
> AF due on the 21st and won't test til 22nd.
> 
> Im Cd10 today and waiting to ov. Bring on those BFPs!!!

Most certainly hun! :flower:

Wow! you are 10 DPOs and your holding out until the 22nd to test?! :shock: 
That would make you 31 DPOs! :shock: you could probably get a positive this week. Why are you waiting if you dont mind my asking? :shrug:

Off to add you :D
Best of luck!:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> :shrug: still in game ATM. No flow yet... Hope she stays away.

Me too hun! 
:dust:
Plus maybe your temp dropped because it wasnt taken like all the rest? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

updated :flow:


----------



## deafgal01

No I been taking it around 6ish am all week cuz of the spring break. The coverline is based on my 2:15 pm time during the week when I normally work 3rd shift. Guess I can hope that nothing happens today and tomorrow and that I still have a chance...


----------



## stxcamh

Hi, I'm out. Boo. AF came in full force this morning and has been causing me severe pain all day. Talk about adding insult to injury!! Hey ho. Due to test again 30th April so still just about on this thread! Dust to all!!!!!
Xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

stxcamh said:


> Hi, I'm out. Boo. AF came in full force this morning and has been causing me severe pain all day. Talk about adding insult to injury!! Hey ho. Due to test again 30th April so still just about on this thread! Dust to all!!!!!
> Xxx

sorry hun :hugs:
I will add you to the 30th :D
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> No I been taking it around 6ish am all week cuz of the spring break. The coverline is based on my 2:15 pm time during the week when I normally work 3rd shift. Guess I can hope that nothing happens today and tomorrow and that I still have a chance...

I hope :af: stays away! 
:dust:


----------



## honeysuede

Hi!! is it ok to join?? My test date is April 6th - I am 8dpo today:hugs:
xx


----------



## Guppy051708

honeysuede said:


> Hi!! is it ok to join?? My test date is April 6th - I am 8dpo today:hugs:
> xx

of course you can hun! :flower:
Ive added you to the front page :D
:dust:


----------



## 2011hopes

I guess FF had all rights to take my lines away yesterday, it gave them back this morning, but a trip to the potty proved them wrong. guess I am out...:nope: I don't get it.... anyone wanna look at my chart for me and see if it makes any sense to them? (i am secretly still hoping its a bright implant bleed, but don't wanna set myself up)


----------



## Guppy051708

^ i would be happy to look at your chart hun :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

do you have a chart link? :shrug:


----------



## 2011hopes

Guppy051708 said:


> do you have a chart link? :shrug:

ummm, how do I do it lol?


----------



## wildeone

Posted this on the TWW forum but thought you might have some words of advice for me as well - I'm feeling very very blue :(

6-7 dpo new symptoms and upset

I'm bloated very low down, 2-3 inches below belly button feels 'Full', the cramps i had yesterday have died down but it feels wierd when I bend double to pick things up - i have a little cold, sore throat etc, boobs seem bigger - but my biggest 'symptom' is that last night when ever i turned in bed my pelvis made a cracking sound 

With both my previous pregnancies i've suffered with SPD (pelvis came apart because of hormones loosening it too much) - in agony and on crutches for almost 5 months with 2nd daughter - i was praying that it wouldn't happen again with the next pregnancy but it's clicking already Now this could mean i'm pregnant or it could just be hormones as post baby it was worse during AF . . . . i'm feeling very confused - if it was to happen again it would completely disrupt my family and work (i'm passionate about both) .... it's got me questioning whether i'm being very selfish for wanting another baby DH has said he'd be very happy either way .... so it's really me that's the driving force .... if i'm pregnant then it's obviously meant to be (1st month TTC) and i'll trust God to get us through but if i'm not pregnant this month, do i keep TTC????????????????????


----------



## 2011hopes

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503 www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503
maybe one of these?


----------



## Guppy051708

2011hopes said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> do you have a chart link? :shrug:
> 
> ummm, how do I do it lol?Click to expand...

log into FF.

click "my chart" on the left side

click under "sharing" at the top right area (the tabs)

under "charting homepage" click "Get Code"

find where it says "BB Code [for message boards]

the code is below that. Copy it.

Past it as a massage on here 

Done :D


----------



## honeysuede

Guppy051708 said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> Hi!! is it ok to join?? My test date is April 6th - I am 8dpo today:hugs:
> xx
> 
> of course you can hun! :flower:
> Ive added you to the front page :D
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you!!:hugs: babydust to all xx


----------



## 2011hopes

wildeone said:


> Posted this on the TWW forum but thought you might have some words of advice for me as well - I'm feeling very very blue :(
> 
> 6-7 dpo new symptoms and upset
> 
> I'm bloated very low down, 2-3 inches below belly button feels 'Full', the cramps i had yesterday have died down but it feels wierd when I bend double to pick things up - i have a little cold, sore throat etc, boobs seem bigger - but my biggest 'symptom' is that last night when ever i turned in bed my pelvis made a cracking sound
> 
> With both my previous pregnancies i've suffered with SPD (pelvis came apart because of hormones loosening it too much) - in agony and on crutches for almost 5 months with 2nd daughter - i was praying that it wouldn't happen again with the next pregnancy but it's clicking already Now this could mean i'm pregnant or it could just be hormones as post baby it was worse during AF . . . . i'm feeling very confused - if it was to happen again it would completely disrupt my family and work (i'm passionate about both) .... it's got me questioning whether i'm being very selfish for wanting another baby DH has said he'd be very happy either way .... so it's really me that's the driving force .... if i'm pregnant then it's obviously meant to be (1st month TTC) and i'll trust God to get us through but if i'm not pregnant this month, do i keep TTC????????????????????

I would personally say never give up on your dreams to be a mommy again, but def while its still early on, see what prevention measure you can take to help ward off the past dificulties you experienced. maybe you can make it easier this time around =)


----------



## Guppy051708

wildeone said:


> Posted this on the TWW forum but thought you might have some words of advice for me as well - I'm feeling very very blue :(
> 
> 6-7 dpo new symptoms and upset
> 
> I'm bloated very low down, 2-3 inches below belly button feels 'Full', the cramps i had yesterday have died down but it feels wierd when I bend double to pick things up - i have a little cold, sore throat etc, boobs seem bigger - but my biggest 'symptom' is that last night when ever i turned in bed my pelvis made a cracking sound
> 
> With both my previous pregnancies i've suffered with SPD (pelvis came apart because of hormones loosening it too much) - in agony and on crutches for almost 5 months with 2nd daughter - i was praying that it wouldn't happen again with the next pregnancy but it's clicking already Now this could mean i'm pregnant or it could just be hormones as post baby it was worse during AF . . . . i'm feeling very confused - if it was to happen again it would completely disrupt my family and work (i'm passionate about both) .... it's got me questioning whether i'm being very selfish for wanting another baby DH has said he'd be very happy either way .... so it's really me that's the driving force .... if i'm pregnant then it's obviously meant to be (1st month TTC) and i'll trust God to get us through but if i'm not pregnant this month, do i keep TTC????????????????????

I think you should keep TTC. And i dont think thats selfish at all :hugs:

I too have the "heaviness and crampy feeling" i always get it when im pregnant as well (never turned into SPD) but you never know, maybe it wont this time. It could, but it would be worth it. No sense in worrying yourself as it could just be the normal pelvic feelings you get in a pregnancy and it may never turn into SPD :hugs: every pregnancy is different-even in the same woman


----------



## Guppy051708

2011hopes said:


> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503 www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503
> maybe one of these?

this didn't work for me :shrug: x


----------



## 2011hopes

Guppy051708 said:


> 2011hopes said:
> 
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503 www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503
> maybe one of these?
> 
> this didn't work for me :shrug: xClick to expand...

i tried to c&p the links but i dont have 10 posts yet. i can try again....


----------



## 2011hopes

My Ovulation Chart how bout now!


----------



## Guppy051708

2011hopes said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011hopes said:
> 
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503 www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503
> maybe one of these?
> 
> this didn't work for me :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> i tried to c&p the links but i dont have 10 posts yet. i can try again....Click to expand...

oh well. now you have ten on bnb (is that what you're talking about?):shrug: so you should be able to now :thumbup:


----------



## 2011hopes

Guppy051708 said:


> 2011hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011hopes said:
> 
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503 www.fertilityfriend.com/home/308503
> maybe one of these?
> 
> this didn't work for me :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> i tried to c&p the links but i dont have 10 posts yet. i can try again....Click to expand...
> 
> oh well. now you have ten on bnb (is that what you're talking about?):shrug: so you should be able to now :thumbup:Click to expand...

My Ovulation Chart yeah it let me now, i hope this one works, I am at a loss. a little history. I came off depo last march after 2 years & last cycle I was getting crazy stmptoms but it was a 6cm cyst on my right ovary, so now i ignore them... didnt start to temp until after that appt. that was feb 23rd


----------



## Guppy051708

i still can't view it :shrug: hmm....leave me see if i log out of mine, if i can get it to work.


----------



## Guppy051708

hmmm...still isn't working. :shrug:


----------



## 2011hopes

Guppy051708 said:


> i still can't view it :shrug: hmm....leave me see if i log out of mine, if i can get it to work.

My Ovulation Chart this is my last attempt.... i am new to all this[-o&lt;


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...still didn't work. Maybe if you try coping and pasting the HTML code and not the BB Code?


----------



## lintu

Hiya Ladies,

Can I join please, my test date is April 13th xxxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi hun! :wave:
Off to add you :friends:
best of luck! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Guppy- that one girl that you thought would be 31 DPO when she tested, she said she was on CD10 not 10DPO ;)

Today just sucks. I'm taking Mucinex for chest congestion so I've heard on a lot of threads ladies are doing it to see if helps conceive... so I guess since I'm already using it I should BD... hubby is on antidepressants though and he never wants to DTD anymore :(


----------



## ljo1984

My surge never gave me a posive other day but it's come back firing and had my positive and ovulating today so don't need to change my date! now for the tww! How fun:haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

Are you supposed to use room temp urine? Just heard about this and I didn't see it on the instructions. I just saw where the tests have to be room temp.


----------



## Trying4baby1_

I am just starting too chart my temp this month and still trying to understand it... I saw on here guppy that you said something about the temp being above the coverline? What is the coverline? Thanks a bunch


----------



## GettingBroody

It says it on the instructions for my opks alright, it says to leave the urine sit for 20 mins before testing... I never bothered though and still got a positive!


----------



## Guppy051708

KendraNoell said:


> Guppy- that one girl that you thought would be 31 DPO when she tested, she said she was on CD10 not 10DPO ;)

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :blush: haha opps...guess thats what multitasking does to ya...oh the things you girls have to look forward to with motherhood :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Trying4baby1_ said:


> I am just starting too chart my temp this month and still trying to understand it... I saw on here guppy that you said something about the temp being above the coverline? What is the coverline? Thanks a bunch

It's tough to explain if you havn't charted temps yet. 
You can find examples on my charts. I have two charts that resulted in pregnancy and 6 that did not. Have a look here: My Ovulation Chart

Also, here is an explanation: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Coverline-calculation-method.html


----------



## Guppy051708

GettingBroody said:


> It says it on the instructions for my opks alright, it says to leave the urine sit for 20 mins before testing... I never bothered though and still got a positive!

huh. ive never heard of this method before. What OPKs are you using?


----------



## Kita

:shock: how do you keep up here AND in the journals steph!? I skipped like 80 pages :rofl:! 

I have never heard of room temp urine also.. I assumed it would be best when its "hot and fresh" ya know? LOL


----------



## ljo1984

Guppy051708 said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> It says it on the instructions for my opks alright, it says to leave the urine sit for 20 mins before testing... I never bothered though and still got a positive!
> 
> huh. ive never heard of this method before. What OPKs are you using?Click to expand...

mine say the same- called one step i think. i use fresh urine though and still work fine!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kita said:


> :shock: how do you keep up here AND in the journals steph!? I skipped like 80 pages :rofl:!

Im just that good :smug: :rofl:



Kita said:


> I have never heard of room temp urine also.. I assumed it would be best when its "hot and fresh" ya know? LOL

me either. And like when you have to have urine samples for the doc they always want it refrigerated :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

ljo1984 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says it on the instructions for my opks alright, it says to leave the urine sit for 20 mins before testing... I never bothered though and still got a positive!
> 
> huh. ive never heard of this method before. What OPKs are you using?Click to expand...
> 
> mine say the same- called one step i think. i use fresh urine though and still work fine!Click to expand...

well that is crazy!
What do they expect you to do? pee in a cup and let it sit out for a while then temp it? :haha:


----------



## BeesBella

Am still waiting to ovulate, getting impatient and I'm only on CD10. Did an OPK yesterday and today and today's was much darker, think I might ovulate earlier than I usually do, I usually ovulate around CD15 or CD16 but my OPK's are so dark I don't think it will be too long....guess it's time to start using the preseed ! Excited !!!

I am thinking about trying Soy isoflavones next cycle if I don't fall this cycle. Can someone tell me how much to take, when to take them etc ? Also, are tesco's own ones ok or should I go for the more expensive Holland and Barrett ones ? Thanks. Soy is the only think I haven't tried so far so if I don't fall this cycle, am deffo gunna try it ! Thanks =D


----------



## Lisa92881

Kita said:


> :shock: how do you keep up here AND in the journals steph!? I skipped like 80 pages :rofl:!
> 
> I have never heard of room temp urine also.. I assumed it would be best when its "hot and fresh" ya know? LOL

:rofl: The phrase "hot and fresh" just cracked me up!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Dont know much about soy. sorry 

but that is so exciting that you may ovulate early! :dance: that is always a good thing :D


----------



## KendraNoell

LMAO @ Hot and fresh. I have cats that could knock it over and I'm not down for cleaning up pee just yet.

FYI due to forgetting to buy dixie cups I collect my "specimen" in a shot glass. LMAO


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: shot glass bahaha


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> LMAO @ Hot and fresh. I have cats that could knock it over and I'm not down for cleaning up pee just yet.
> 
> FYI due to forgetting to buy dixie cups I collect my "specimen" in a shot glass. LMAO

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OMG I love this thread and all the ladies in it!!! Hahahahah!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ ME too!!! :friends: I hope we all get to move on together with pregnancy!


----------



## jemj

BeesBella said:


> Am still waiting to ovulate, getting impatient and I'm only on CD10. Did an OPK yesterday and today and today's was much darker, think I might ovulate earlier than I usually do, I usually ovulate around CD15 or CD16 but my OPK's are so dark I don't think it will be too long....guess it's time to start using the preseed ! Excited !!!
> 
> I am thinking about trying Soy isoflavones next cycle if I don't fall this cycle. Can someone tell me how much to take, when to take them etc ? Also, are tesco's own ones ok or should I go for the more expensive Holland and Barrett ones ? Thanks. Soy is the only think I haven't tried so far so if I don't fall this cycle, am deffo gunna try it ! Thanks =D

I tried the tesco ones this cycle. There is a soy iso thread they answered all my questions on soy.


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks. I will pick some up if AF gets me this cycle. I will prob take them CD5 - CD9.


----------



## Guppy051708

what does soy do, exactly? :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

I was using one of those big solo cups but its hard to use in the toilet cause its big. LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i bet! I use those sitrafoam cups and even thats tough to get in and out of the toilet...and my crotchal area :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Shot glass! That's not a bad idea... I feel like my bathroom's a lab... :rofl: My DH noticed a new cup in the bathroom one day (we have 2 green cups we use for rinsing our mouths after we brush teeth, and I put a clear glass cup in there the other day when I started the opk thing with the cheapies). Few days later he noticed yellow pee in the glass after I had gone to the bathroom and was getting ready to do the opk. He went "oh so that's what it's for..." I said "yeah, just so you know, don't drink out of this one anymore... I'm using it for my pee." :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Now i'm cracking up! Cleo just stepped on one of my boobies (on the side) and Damn, :shock: It hurt like damn... I had to push her off while saying "ow". DH came into the room to see what was happening and I told him. He told Cleo :trouble: "Cleo, stay off of her boobies... She needs them for making boobie juice later!" :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

[email protected] lab, crochtal area and booby juice... omg omg omg


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Damn, I can't stop laughing! I got a goofy smile on my face !!!! :smug:


----------



## BeesBella

Apparently laughing and smiling is good for fertility and can increase chances of conception (unless you do it when you are in the middle of bd-ing - doubt OH would be able to 'finish' with you laughing) and at this rate we are all doing to be extremely fertile !!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I know me too! :haha:

we could just start pissing with two shot glasses...one to pee in the other filled with lickour for a :bfn: :loo: :rofl: jk


----------



## Guppy051708

I know me too! :haha:

we could just start pissing with two shot glasses...one to pee in the other filled with lickour for a :bfn: :loo: :rofl: jk


----------



## Lisa92881

Just make sure you don't get those two shot glasses mixed up!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## ljo1984

i use a shot glass too ha ha!


----------



## KendraNoell

ljo1984 said:


> i use a shot glass too ha ha!

Yay! I'm so glad I'm not the only one!

OMG Guppy such a good idea!! One glass holds hope, the other holds liquor.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yup :haha:


----------



## mdspop

ljo1984 said:


> i use a shot glass too ha ha!

Me too!!! A Jack Daniels one! Must.Not.Get.It.Mixed.Up :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm afraid I'll be such a blonde and mix up the two though... :dohh: :rofl: Great idea though Guppy... Maybe not such a great idea for me! :grr:


----------



## Celesse

Hi ladies, 

I've just ovulated for the first time since having my LO just over a year ago. Got +opk this morning and ov pain this evening.

I guess I really should test on 17th April, but more likely I will test earlier!!


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha mines a corkys vodka:blush:


----------



## ljo1984

Celesse said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've just ovulated for the first time since having my LO just over a year ago. Got +opk this morning and ov pain this evening.
> 
> I guess I really should test on 17th April, but more likely I will test earlier!!

Woo hoo tww buddy!:thumbup: I got pos opk this morning too and I've got some ovulation pains for the 1st time in months:happydance:


----------



## Celesse

Ovulating today gives an EDD of Boxing Day!! https://www.pregnology.com/due-date...01&year=2010&o1=2&omonth=4&oday=03&oyear=2011

Haven't decided if thats a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## ljo1984

Celesse said:


> Ovulating today gives an EDD of Boxing Day!! https://www.pregnology.com/due-date...01&year=2010&o1=2&omonth=4&oday=03&oyear=2011
> 
> Haven't decided if thats a good thing or a bad thing.

Really! I worked it out to be Xmas day but I did that myself! Ha ha! Really didn't want a Xmas baby but I've been trying 8 months since I got af back so can't give up now! X


----------



## mommyx1

whats the earliest you ladies have had signs. I am sitting here and having slight cramp like feeling in my lower area. they dont really hurt just noticable. so of course i am hoping that it is good news. testing day cant get here fast enough.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Guppy can u pull my :bfp: please hun , i really am not trusting those tests everything seems wrong this cycle , Ill update you tom when i get my betas back , I knows its quite odd too get 2 bad batches of 2 different tests but i havent had any positives for 2 days and i dont agree with what ff says for my o date


----------



## KendraNoell

Oh no Ruskie... I pray and have my fx that your betas will come back positive!!!! You were really really early though on your preg tracker it could just be way to soon to know for sure.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya it just doesnt feel right what ff says was my odate and what my temps say i wont use the dollar store tests anymore cause they gave me faint pink lines 7 of em !!! And my clear blues gave me nice thick faint blue lines but i know those are crappy anyways


----------



## Saresy

deafgal01 said:


> Saresy- you can test with me on the 5th... Hope you get your :bfp:

Yet it's a date! I'm scared to test. I have overwhelming disappointment every morning. It determines my mood everyday!!!!! Eeeeek.... Am I crazy.


----------



## Saresy

Guppy051708 said:


> ^ ME too!!! :friends: I hope we all get to move on together with pregnancy!

So do I...... Can u imagine going on the journey together xx


----------



## deafgal01

Saresy- I'm scared to test too. I don't test for pregnancy except when my af is late (and there's only been one time she was late the past year of my regular cycles). I don't mind testing for opk as much because they're cheap and I know the lines just equals up to a positive when it's near ovulation time, that's all. I don't want to use the pregnancy tests and have that big fat :bfn: staring me back if I test at all. I guess that's why I like to temp- then that way I have a back up information to base everything on. According to bbt, if the temp falls right before AF is due, she is on her way to visit you. I was in a bad mood this morning too cuz it dropped.

I don't think it makes you crazy. It'd make any of us moody or crazy being scared to test. :hugs: :dust: to ya!


----------



## Saresy

Celesse said:


> Ovulating today gives an EDD of Boxing Day!! https://www.pregnology.com/due-date...01&year=2010&o1=2&omonth=4&oday=03&oyear=2011
> 
> Haven't decided if thats a good thing or a bad thing.

Itsva brilliant thing, I'm a boxing day baby n Christmas is my fav time of the whole year, it's like Christmas is mine, mom n dad always make it special for me even now that I'm 29 xx


----------



## Saresy

I think it will all b a lot nicer knowing I have some buddies to hold my hand.... Well in a cyber way.... I jus decided today that I wasn't pregnant.... Does anyone else do this... I'm trying not to get to crazy with things.... Just trying to be a normal person who happens to bd at just the right time hee hee.
Here are my symptoms so far which are definite and also signs of af....
Spotting (iv never really had this before, when af strikes it's very definite with no cheeky spotting)
Sore but not too sore n heavier bbs, they've grown at least one size
Raging constipation which NEVER happens I'm a regular everyday girl.... I couldn't go n it had been 4 days n I started getting a bit detached from life n delirious ha ha
I usually get the trots right beforee n during af.
Vivid dreams every night
Lethargy verging on narcolepsy hee hee
I jus don't know if I can face another negative or even seeing af.... It hit me yesterday how desperate I am for another baby, maybe I am selfish because I have two healthy beautiful little boys.
I know all of my symptoms cud be af.... They are not my normal symptoms, my normal ones haven't really come but then iv got 3 days till af is due. I'm not sure how I have come so far into the two week wait xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

Wow It's taken me ages to catch up on these!! Made me lol 

Congratulations to all BFPs and sorry to all who got BFNs.

For the record I use a Jack Daniels shot glass too, me fella wasn't too happy when he realised lol :)

AF isn't due until 12th but I am getting cramps and lower back ache already I am only 8dpo, so think I'm going to be out this month!


----------



## Esdee

Guppy051708 said:


> Esdee said:
> 
> 
> Hello! can I join this thread?
> 
> AF due on the 21st and won't test til 22nd.
> 
> Im Cd10 today and waiting to ov. Bring on those BFPs!!!
> 
> Most certainly hun! :flower:
> 
> Wow! you are 10 DPOs and your holding out until the 22nd to test?! :shock:
> That would make you 31 DPOs! :shock: you could probably get a positive this week. Why are you waiting if you dont mind my asking? :shrug:
> 
> Off to add you :D
> Best of luck!:dust:Click to expand...

hehe I am not that good! CD10 (well CD 11 today) - not 10DPO! I am still waiting to ov! Af due on the 21st April!


----------



## Kelly425

Hi I have been following this thread for a while but just signed up to the site. Can you add me to test on April 11th? I would like a girl but either is fine with us. Congrats to all who got BFP this month, hopefully ill be just as lucky!!:happydance:


----------



## Hels_Bells

Woot, so many positives in this thread! I want some of the luck! :D

Not sure when we are testing. I was due to ovulate this weekend but my cycle has been screwy. I will test on the 18th (the day after my period is due) and then just wait to see if AF shows! Hopefully not...

:dust: to all!


----------



## mommyx1

Kelly425 said:


> Hi I have been following this thread for a while but just signed up to the site. Can you add me to test on April 11th? I would like a girl but either is fine with us. Congrats to all who got BFP this month, hopefully ill be just as lucky!!:happydance:

Hi Kelly425 I am also testing on the 11th if i can hold out. LOL I hope you get a BFP too. goodluck.


----------



## Kelly425

Thank you Mommyx1!! AF is due the 11th so im hoping I can wait that long to test as well LOL....hopefully the 11th will be a lucky day :thumbup:


----------



## omgamandaa

I'm testing again at 16dpo as long as AF stays away.


----------



## Guppy051708

Everything is all updated. Best of luck everyone!!!

Ruskie, get false positives is HIGHLY HIGHLY rare- let alone getting that many! I still say your eggo is preggo!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, we have our baby girl names figured out! (i know, crazy already, but it was a good way to pass the 2WW for today :thumbup:)

Tallie Ezra
Zurie Ezra
Teagan Ezra

(Ezra is my grandpa's middle name. We used Joseph with my son- that was DHs middle name).
Thoughts? votes?


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, we have our baby girl names figured out! (i know, crazy already, but it was a good way to pass the 2WW for today :thumbup:)
> 
> Tallie Ezra
> Zurie Ezra
> Teagan Ezra
> 
> (Ezra is my grandpa's middle name. We used Joseph with my son- that was DHs middle name).
> Thoughts? votes?

Cool names, I think I like Tallie the best. DH and I are the opposite. We decide a week or less before delivery. :winkwink:


----------



## babygirl89

hey i was due on betweeen friday and today but af never arrived i ovulated late cos i took soya so it could be that but i did a test today im currently betwwen 11dpo and 12dpo and it was :bfn: so im feeling out i think im more 12dpo so thats why im feeling out cos im using 10miu ic tests surely it would show up by now! il keep u informed guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks babygirl!
Dont feel out yet hun! just for some hope i have NEVER been able to get an early positives on those ICs!


----------



## Guppy051708

LittleBird said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, we have our baby girl names figured out! (i know, crazy already, but it was a good way to pass the 2WW for today :thumbup:)
> 
> Tallie Ezra
> Zurie Ezra
> Teagan Ezra
> 
> (Ezra is my grandpa's middle name. We used Joseph with my son- that was DHs middle name).
> Thoughts? votes?
> 
> Cool names, I think I like Tallie the best. DH and I are the opposite. We decide a week or less before delivery. :winkwink:Click to expand...

wow! a week before?! i could never do that! you are strong! lol


----------



## babygirl89

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks babygirl!
> Dont feel out yet hun! just for some hope i have NEVER been able to get an early positives on those ICs!

really hun??? i did a frer 9 or 10dpo and it was :bfn: too im pulling my hair out!


----------



## Guppy051708

babygirl89 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babygirl!
> Dont feel out yet hun! just for some hope i have NEVER been able to get an early positives on those ICs!
> 
> really hun??? i did a frer 9 or 10dpo and it was :bfn: too im pulling my hair out!Click to expand...

True story! And both pregnancies at that!
10 DPOs is super early though. I got a positive at 10DPOs on my first pregnancy but on my second i didn't get a real positive until about 15 DPOs (which seems a little late). and thats even with my LP only being 10 days!


----------



## babygirl89

just had the tiniest, tinest speack of brown blood sorry tmi, it's looking like she's on her way! i normally don't spot but can't imagine what else it would be, my back is very sore like last month just before i got my af :-(


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, we have our baby girl names figured out! (i know, crazy already, but it was a good way to pass the 2WW for today :thumbup:)
> 
> Tallie Ezra
> Zurie Ezra
> Teagan Ezra
> 
> (Ezra is my grandpa's middle name. We used Joseph with my son- that was DHs middle name).
> Thoughts? votes?
> 
> Cool names, I think I like Tallie the best. DH and I are the opposite. We decide a week or less before delivery. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! a week before?! i could never do that! you are strong! lolClick to expand...

Definitely not strong. It's more that we procrastinate because it's a hard decision! I tell him he gets to pick the gender and last name, so first and middle are mine. That doesn't always fly though...


----------



## Guppy051708

babygirl89 said:


> just had the tiniest, tinest speack of brown blood sorry tmi, it's looking like she's on her way! i normally don't spot but can't imagine what else it would be, my back is very sore like last month just before i got my af :-(

omg!! :yipee: hun it could be IB!!!!! :dance: i had that the day my period was due with my last pregnancy-thought for sure i was out! didn't get a positive until a few days later! Brown blood=old blood :dance:


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- I think it depends on the :baby: when he/she is born... You could pick out all the names you think is good in the world and then when she/he is born, you decide it's not the right name and hunt for the proper name that seems to fit. Maybe that's just my wishful thinking. I don't know. I guess I'm silly.

By the way- good news, still no AF here on my end... Bad news- I still don't know where I stand regarding whether I should or not expect AF.


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont know. I think it could go that way natalie, but that hasn't been the case in the past. We like to pick names and then we refer to the baby as that name the entire time (once we know of course), so even before the baby arrived we were already so close to him that it fit. But who knows, maybe next time will be different.


----------



## deafgal01

True- every baby is different.... Who knows I might be asking the baby what he/she thinks of this name and wait for a kick to response back about the name... :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> I dont know. I think it could go that way natalie, but that hasn't been the case in the past. We like to pick names and then we refer to the baby as that name the entire time (once we know of course), so even before the baby arrived we were already so close to him that it fit. But who knows, maybe next time will be different.

That makes sense though. For both of mine, I spent the first few days in the hospital calling them the wrong names. :blush: I guess your method prevents that kind of silliness.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: funny.
well its important for us to have a name because it helps with our bonding prior to the birth :cloud9:
(for example, we dont just have to say "him" or "she" or "it" (hate that one :wacko:). Its nice to be chatting to some and say ISaiah ____ ya know?


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy that does make sense... My cousins all seem to have picked out their baby's names before the birth so...


----------



## ljo1984

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, we have our baby girl names figured out! (i know, crazy already, but it was a good way to pass the 2WW for today :thumbup:)
> 
> Tallie Ezra
> Zurie Ezra
> Teagan Ezra
> 
> (Ezra is my grandpa's middle name. We used Joseph with my son- that was DHs middle name).
> Thoughts? votes?

Awwww I love the last one I really like teagan! We've got our too! Ethan Patrick which we gad last time (I'm a team yellower!) and Emily Rose for a girl :thumbup:


----------



## 5-a-side

Good morning (well uk timing)
Not sure how I feel today, tired but thats due to staying up DTD and then getting up early for work with OH. had a good weekend got out in the garden and even went up the pub (OJ ladies, dont panic!) 
Saw just about every pregnant lady on the planet! And my gosh did I want to be in their gang. Got serious pram envy when doing shopping friday night too. Seems like everything is teasing me with babies! 
OH going in hospital next Monday so he's going to be at home for at least 3wks and it'll be no :sex: either!! Now not just on the baby making side, we have a wonderful sex-life and its going to be so difficult not being able to get intimate, the other side of it is if I am past ovulation and caught the eggy I could be pregnant and if not I'll be ready for AF so we any luck and OH heals ok we shouldnt miss next month, for which I am severally tempted to get opk's (just because everyone else is :lol: )


----------



## StarKatie

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, we have our baby girl names figured out! (i know, crazy already, but it was a good way to pass the 2WW for today :thumbup:)
> 
> Tallie Ezra
> Zurie Ezra
> Teagan Ezra
> 
> (Ezra is my grandpa's middle name. We used Joseph with my son- that was DHs middle name).
> Thoughts? votes?

I like them all! I think I like Teagan best though. :D



LittleBird said:


> Definitely not strong. It's more that we procrastinate because it's a hard decision! I tell him he gets to pick the gender and last name, so first and middle are mine. That doesn't always fly though...

:rofl: Oh my gosh, I LOVE that!!! I might have to try that one!!! :haha:




5-a-side - I hope everything's ok with your DH. Nothing serious I hope... :nope:


----------



## 5-a-side

Thanks for asking Katie, he has a Hernia, in the groin (of all selfish places!! :lol: )
He's had it since just before christmas so has just learned to live with it, though I am frightened about the operation and recovery for him, he isnt a lay back and relax kind of guy so just taking it easy will be hard so I have to make sure he isnt straining. I love him so much I hate to think of him going through anything like this :( especially when he thinks he's letting us down in the TTC stakes. But he is worth so much to me that comparing it to my wanting a baby is nothing, I'm not the same person without him. In Jerry Maguire's famous words "you complete me" x


----------



## kezz_howland

I finally got my three high temps on the FF chart, confirming ovulation! Woohoo! But now it's saying I ov'd on CD19 and I was hoping it was 18 as we DTD on CD17. Oh well. Too late now either way! But it's saying I should test on 20th... which is nearly three weeks after OV. Why is it saying that far? 

Guppy - I already have the names (and middle names) for a girl and a boy picked out, so I'm with you!

PS - had a weird taste in my mouth this morning - tastes like lovehearts...sherbety. Lol. I think it may be related to my horrid cough though!!


----------



## StarKatie

5-a-side said:


> Thanks for asking Katie, he has a Hernia, in the groin (of all selfish places!! :lol: )
> He's had it since just before christmas so has just learned to live with it, though I am frightened about the operation and recovery for him, he isnt a lay back and relax kind of guy so just taking it easy will be hard so I have to make sure he isnt straining. I love him so much I hate to think of him going through anything like this :( especially when he thinks he's letting us down in the TTC stakes. But he is worth so much to me that comparing it to my wanting a baby is nothing, I'm not the same person without him. In Jerry Maguire's famous words "you complete me" x

Awww, I'm sure he'll be fine and back to his wonderful self in no time! Also I <3 that quote!!! So sweet!




kezz_howland said:


> I finally got my three high temps on the FF chart, confirming ovulation! Woohoo! But now it's saying I ov'd on CD19 and I was hoping it was 18 as we DTD on CD17. Oh well. Too late now either way! But it's saying I should test on 20th... which is nearly three weeks after OV. Why is it saying that far?
> 
> Guppy - I already have the names (and middle names) for a girl and a boy picked out, so I'm with you!
> 
> PS - had a weird taste in my mouth this morning - tastes like lovehearts...sherbety. Lol. I think it may be related to my horrid cough though!!

Had a peek at your chart, and I think it is possible that you did ov on cd18, I've read that in some women it can take a day or two for temps to rise. :D


----------



## BeesBella

Sorry to barge in, could use some advice.
I am in so much pain, like a sharp pain in my right near my hip bone and it's horrible, kept me awake most of the night. I know it's not ovulation pain because I am not due to ovulate until CD16 and temps haven't dropped and OPK's are negative. So I am thinking possibly a cyst.
Thing is doctor can't get me in until Friday morning but there is a walk in centre, dya think it would be worth popping there ? What would they do ? Should I mention I am TTC even though I haven't ovulated yet ?
Thanks for any advice, am in so much pain !!!


----------



## 5-a-side

If your in pain I'd go to the walk-in. There's no tellings what is causing it so so yourself checked out. Tell them any information you think is needed or that they ask for.
Good luck and please keep us updated. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks, have just had a shower and am waiting for OH to get his lazy arse up so he can come with me. I don't want it to be a cyst that stops me ovulating this month =(


----------



## deafgal01

Bees- good luck. Hope it's nothing serious and that it's easy to fix (and not something that would put you off of ttc for a while). Come back and let us know what the results are when you know! :hugs:


----------



## BeesBella

Am still waiting for OH to get up !

I'm so worried that it is something that will stop me ovulating !

Dya still get +OPK and temp drop if you have a cyst and don't ovulate ?


----------



## deafgal01

Bees, I have no idea... I've not had cysts so I'm still new to all this stuff. Hopefully one of the other ladies will have an answer for you.


----------



## Nolly

I am out :cry: The :witch: got me yesterday morning so didnt get to test at all!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh no Nolly!


----------



## 5-a-side

Nolly, I'm sorry she showed. :hugs2;


----------



## asibling4gi04

bees, i have a cyst and I got preg and I ovulate..It should not impair ovulation. Hugs, Jodi


----------



## Saresy

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy- I think it depends on the :baby: when he/she is born... You could pick out all the names you think is good in the world and then when she/he is born, you decide it's not the right name and hunt for the proper name that seems to fit. Maybe that's just my wishful thinking. I don't know. I guess I'm silly.
> 
> By the way- good news, still no AF here on my end... Bad news- I still don't know where I stand regarding whether I should or not expect AF.

hey dg.... i did a test this morning, i was weak!! of course it was bfn... i still think i am not pregnant, i spotted last week which i have never ever had before, pregnant or af. i feel like i am pregnant, but then i feel like im not too!
are we still testing tomorrow? i kinda feel like if i am pregnant i wont get a positive until friday! i dont feel as though my af is on its way but who knows... im scared to get my hopes up. i have had some crazy vivid dreams and it is killing me i am so tired. 

i genuinely wish that every single one of us could get pregnant this month and have a happy and healthy pregnancy and bouncing little monkey in december xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

molly...sorry regarding AF...UGHH..I know your pain...best wishes for next cycle.


----------



## Saresy

ljo1984 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, we have our baby girl names figured out! (i know, crazy already, but it was a good way to pass the 2WW for today :thumbup:)
> 
> Tallie Ezra
> Zurie Ezra
> Teagan Ezra
> 
> (Ezra is my grandpa's middle name. We used Joseph with my son- that was DHs middle name).
> Thoughts? votes?
> 
> Awwww I love the last one I really like teagan! We've got our too! Ethan Patrick which we gad last time (I'm a team yellower!) and Emily Rose for a girl :thumbup:Click to expand...


i love teagan too.... i am having tallulah-macey for a girl no matter what!! i have no idea about a boys name.... im all out of boys names


----------



## kezz_howland

My first boy is going to be Finley Jasper, and girl will be Lyra Jane. Twin girls would be Lyra Jane and Lily Drew (my secret hope!!) :)


----------



## BeesBella

Heya, just got back from walk in centre. He thinks it might be fibroids ? I have got to have a scan done. I really hope it won't affect my fertility, he was pretty vauge on whether it would. I'm worried now !


----------



## riggins1017

Hey ladies so the answer to my question on friday (is it possible to get 3 tests with colored evap lines) is yes it is possible. :witch: got me yesterday :( its ok onto april


----------



## 5-a-side

BeesBella said:


> Heya, just got back from walk in centre. He thinks it might be fibroids ? I have got to have a scan done. I really hope it won't affect my fertility, he was pretty vauge on whether it would. I'm worried now !

I'm sorry the doc didnt give you a clear answer or much comfort. I hope your scan is dealt with quickly and you can continue as you were. 
How's the pain now? 
I've read other posts on BnB about fibroids so if that is the case there are plenty of ladies that can help you I'm sure x


----------



## 5-a-side

riggins1017 said:


> Hey ladies so the answer to my question on friday (is it possible to get 3 tests with colored evap lines) is yes it is possible. :witch: got me yesterday :( its ok onto april

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that riggins, I was with everyone else willing this to be your positive. Take care sweetie x


----------



## Juzzabelle

riggins1017 said:


> Hey ladies so the answer to my question on friday (is it possible to get 3 tests with colored evap lines) is yes it is possible. :witch: got me yesterday :( its ok onto april

Sorry to hear that Rigs!! :(


----------



## Juzzabelle

BeesBella said:


> Heya, just got back from walk in centre. He thinks it might be fibroids ? I have got to have a scan done. I really hope it won't affect my fertility, he was pretty vauge on whether it would. I'm worried now !

I think I depends where they are but Hopefully you'll have the scan and get the all clear!! Good luck hon :)


----------



## BeesBella

5-a-side said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> Heya, just got back from walk in centre. He thinks it might be fibroids ? I have got to have a scan done. I really hope it won't affect my fertility, he was pretty vauge on whether it would. I'm worried now !
> 
> I'm sorry the doc didnt give you a clear answer or much comfort. I hope your scan is dealt with quickly and you can continue as you were.
> How's the pain now?
> I've read other posts on BnB about fibroids so if that is the case there are plenty of ladies that can help you I'm sure xClick to expand...

Thanks, the pain is still bad but he told me to just take painkillers. I have to go to my normal GP on Friday and get them to make me an appointment to get a scan done. 
When I mentioned I was TTC, he said "So are you taking Folic Acid ?" I was like yeah and rolled out a list of what I am taking, he was shocked, who thought a 20 year old could be so mature eh :shrug: 
I just really hope this doesn't affect me TTC. I am so worried now !


----------



## asibling4gi04

rigs..omg ..


----------



## LittleBird

So sorry Nolly and riggins1017. :( AF is such a witch!


----------



## Sparkle24

11th for me please


----------



## skeet9924

Aww rigs I'm so sorry :hugs:

Nolly I'm sorry to hear of yours too and to all the people that got the horrible :witch:


----------



## asibling4gi04

NOLLY..sorry..ugh..


----------



## kezz_howland

I had a rather scary scare last night. I found a big lump in my back, felt about the size of a golf ball and then totally freaked out and couldn't sleep and text everyone at work to try and get someone to reply as I wanted the day off to go to the doctors and get it checked out (knowing I wouldn't be able to work properly for worrying anyway). Went this morning and the doctor, thankfully, said it is a lipoma, and if it's not causing any problems to just leave it as it's harmless and can cause more problems removing them. 

I can't tell you how relieved I was! Nothing to do with TTC, but just thought i'd share my relief! 

4dpo today, and got twinges galore in my belly, as well as an inability to suck my belly in so I'm walking round looking like i'm already 6 months pregnant, and my uterus area feels bloated! Loads of CM, more than last cycle. I know it's prob too early for any real symptoms though as any eggy wouldn't have even implanted yet! But I am hopeful nonetheless!

Sorry to those who have got their AF :( a baby is a good way to start the new year anyway!!


----------



## Guppy051708

updated ladies.
:hugs: So sorry riggins and nolly :hugs: 


riggins, i hope this doesn't upset you but do you think there is a chance you could have had a chemical? :( I know its a sad thing to talk about but one false positive is so very very rare, let alone that many...:hug:


----------



## deafgal01

:smug: Well I can't pee for the next 4 hours (at least until the next time my alarm wakes me at 2:15)... The question left is "to test or NOT to test" hmmm, that will depend on my temperature upon waking up at 2:15... I'm off to sleep now.


----------



## Guppy051708

sweet dreams! :sleep:


----------



## jimmyntine

I am testing April 7. When AF is due. Best wishes to all.


----------



## Guppy051708

All updated. Welcome to the thread hun x
:dust:


----------



## mommyx1

so i had a funny dream last night, or at least i think. DH told me this morning that around 6am i was talking in my sleep telling him to move the highchair, he asked what hairchair (he was wide awake) and I said that hairchair, again he asked what highchair and i got mad and said just nevermind. LOL i have never talked in my sleep. Maybe my dream meant something besides the fact that i want a baby.


----------



## Saresy

o no riggins and nolly.... sorry for af!
i actually just want my af to start a little bit just to put me out of my misery x


----------



## HAKing

I tested early (was supposed to test on the 9th, I think) but got my BFP early on Sunday. :smile: I must have miscalculated the dates.


----------



## LittleBird

Woo hoo! Another BFP! Congrats!


----------



## jess214

I'm really confused! Had my first positive OPK on CD 14 which was Friday morning around 10am, I continue to test Sat, Sun and this morning and the OPK continues to be positive...Is that normal??


----------



## Guppy051708

HAKing said:


> I tested early (was supposed to test on the 9th, I think) but got my BFP early on Sunday. :smile: I must have miscalculated the dates.

YAY!!!! :wohoo: :flow:CONGRATS!!!!:flow: :wohoo:


----------



## LittleBird

It can be. Last month was the first time I used OPK and had like 2.5 or 3 days of pos. tests. I don't think it's anything to worry about unless it goes on for many days.


----------



## tracy546

ooo I want to join! Can you put me down for april 19?


----------



## Guppy051708

jess214 said:


> I'm really confused! Had my first positive OPK on CD 14 which was Friday morning around 10am, I continue to test Sat, Sun and this morning and the OPK continues to be positive...Is that normal??

It _can_ be normal! I would expect you will get a negative within the next day or so.
Some women just have a more predominant LH surge than others. Consider yourself luck! I only get a positive for about 8-12 hours :(


----------



## Guppy051708

i have updated the thread ladies :dance:


----------



## lovingmom2

HAKing said:


> I tested early (was supposed to test on the 9th, I think) but got my BFP early on Sunday. :smile: I must have miscalculated the dates.


Cograts!!!! I bet your on :cloud9:! 


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jess214

Guppy051708 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really confused! Had my first positive OPK on CD 14 which was Friday morning around 10am, I continue to test Sat, Sun and this morning and the OPK continues to be positive...Is that normal??
> 
> It _can_ be normal! I would expect you will get a negative within the neo DTD?xt day or so.
> Some women just have a more predominant LH surge than others. Consider yourself luck! I only get a positive for about 8-12 hours :(Click to expand...

Okay thanks! So is it safe to say I already ovulated, or should I continue to have :sex:


----------



## Guppy051708

jess214 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really confused! Had my first positive OPK on CD 14 which was Friday morning around 10am, I continue to test Sat, Sun and this morning and the OPK continues to be positive...Is that normal??
> 
> It _can_ be normal! I would expect you will get a negative within the neo DTD?xt day or so.
> Some women just have a more predominant LH surge than others. Consider yourself luck! I only get a positive for about 8-12 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> Okay thanks! So is it safe to say I already ovulated, or should I continue to have :sex:Click to expand...

Do you have anymore OPKs? If you do keep :sex: until you have a negative opk- and then do it at least for the day after that-to be on the safe side.


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey Guppy - I just noticed you put me on 11th April, but i'm supposed to be 12th? :) Pretty please could I be 12th? I will be 12dpo then, which is I suspect my luteal phase from last cycle (could be totally wrong though), but why is my FF telling me testing should be on 20th April? I ovulated either 31st March or 1st April. That's a bit of a wait isn't it? Especially as last cycle was only 26 days!!


----------



## jess214

Guppy051708 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really confused! Had my first positive OPK on CD 14 which was Friday morning around 10am, I continue to test Sat, Sun and this morning and the OPK continues to be positive...Is that normal??
> 
> It _can_ be normal! I would expect you will get a negative within the neo DTD?xt day or so.
> Some women just have a more predominant LH surge than others. Consider yourself luck! I only get a positive for about 8-12 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> Okay thanks! So is it safe to say I already ovulated, or should I continue to have :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anymore OPKs? If you do keep :sex: until you have a negative opk- and then do it at least for the day after that-to be on the safe side.Click to expand...

Yes, I have about 10 left...I had :sex: on Fri after my first positive...But couldn't do anything Sat and Sun...So think I'm out this month, although I had tons of :sex: on CD's 10, 11, 12 13 and 14...


----------



## givemebaby11

Friday the 8th will be 11 dpo for me, so I think I'll test then! :)


----------



## lovingmom2

blessedmom2be said:


> Hi Ladies...I think it's been a week since i ovulated and i had a lot of EWCM today..Can someone tell me why you get these and what it means to have strechy Cm after one week past ovulation?...
> ......Also big Congrats to the 12 BFP's..:happydance:Great job ladies :)
> 
> :dust: to all!!!

Sorry I'm catching up again. This is from like 30 pages ago :haha:

I agree with Guppy that all women are different. :thumbup: I know I am usually dryer after ovulation and extremely dry 5 days before my af. This month I've had creamy cm since 1 dpo and sticky cm on 8 dpo. Now I'm back to loads of creamy. SO I HOPE ITS A GOOD SIGN FOR US!!!!! :thumbup: but I don't know :shrug: 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!! :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: to all the ladies who had a visit from the :witch:


----------



## Juzzabelle

Congrats HAking!! H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## bumpyboo

April 13th for me :) I dont mind what sex, a healthy baby will be fine!:thumbup:


----------



## riggins1017

Guppy051708 said:


> updated ladies.
> :hugs: So sorry riggins and nolly :hugs:
> 
> 
> riggins, i hope this doesn't upset you but do you think there is a chance you could have had a chemical? :( I know its a sad thing to talk about but one false positive is so very very rare, let alone that many...:hug:

I dont think so I ahve had a chemical before and this was just like normal old AF not like the chemical


----------



## mdspop

Hello everyone :) Hope everyone is ok...

My mouth is really salivating! It's driving me mad...also it's kind of a metal taste :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

updated :D


----------



## pinksandy3

hi all!

guppy - i tested this morning but got bfn...the witch is due tomorrow or Wednesday so I'll update again once I can confirm I'm out! :(

good luck all!!

x


----------



## kezz_howland

My tummy twinges have turned into a very full/bloated feeling in my uterus area. I'm only 4dpo so i'm sure it can't be a 'symptom'. Has anyone else had this? I suppose it could just be my lining building up after ov...? I don't remember feeling like this last month, but my period was only like 2 days long, so maybe there wasn't much of a lining build up last month.


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi there, I will be testing April 26th :) GL everyone!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

kezz_howland said:


> My tummy twinges have turned into a very full/bloated feeling in my uterus area. I'm only 4dpo so i'm sure it can't be a 'symptom'. Has anyone else had this? I suppose it could just be my lining building up after ov...? I don't remember feeling like this last month, but my period was only like 2 days long, so maybe there wasn't much of a lining build up last month.


I had that last month. It was my first full month of the pill and my body went crazy. Hopefully it's a good sign for you! I have heard of women feeling stuff like that. Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hazelnut

FF has put my test date as the 15th April, so can you put me down for that. Not sure if I will hold out though!!! x x x


----------



## kezz_howland

this is second cycle off the pill. Last month I had bizarre ov pains and things for like three days, but this time I didn't really get that, or this strange feeling. Still think it's too early for any symptoms, but you know what we're like! ;)


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Ok, I used up my two FRER- first one was a fluke, so I checked with a second one... :bfn: :shrug: But get this- my temp rose again? :saywhat: yes, to 98.75... No idea what to think now. :haha: :grr: Body, thou shall make up your mind about that :bfp:- give it to us or give me liberty!


----------



## KendraNoell

Congrats HAKing! 

Went to the gyn today, I have to go get blood drawn on the 15th of April. For some reason I have to go THAT DAY. I think its because I'm early in my cycle and he is testing to see if I'm ovulating so it has to be far enough in the cycle that I should have ovulated. So I'm getting a full metabolic panel, progesterone tests and thyroid and then the ovulation test. Little nervous if he thinks I'm not ovulating. I know for sure over the summer I was cause I would get loads of CM at certain parts of the month but I've had virtually no CM in about 3 months. Totally crappy. 

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days!


----------



## LittleBird

deafgal01 said:


> :dohh: Ok, I used up my two FRER- first one was a fluke, so I checked with a second one... :bfn: :shrug: But get this- my temp rose again? :saywhat: yes, to 98.75... No idea what to think now. :haha: :grr: Body, thou shall make up your mind about that :bfp:- give it to us or give me liberty!

Temp rise sounds quite promising... Fingers crossed that you get an answer ASAP!


----------



## deafgal01

Littlebird- thanks! Yeah, temps don't lie! I hope eventually I get my :bfp: Maybe it's just one of those slow risers like other ladies who didn't get theirs til well past 18 dpo?


----------



## jemj

Hi deafgal, I'm the same temp rise today. Still getting BFN on IC and did a frer on sat BFN.


----------



## deafgal01

Jemj, so you're 2 days past 30 cd? wow... I'm on 30 cd now. I never made it to 15 dpo before I don't think... Guess we can wait this out together. I'm thinking I'll retest in like a week on the 11th maybe if nothing by then.


----------



## jemj

I was going to leave it a week before I re test but tomorrow is my b'day and a :bfp: would be the best present ever. 

That's if the :witch: doesn't show 

I've never had a cycle this long either.


----------



## deafgal01

jemj let us know what happens. hope you get that :bfp: tomorrow!


----------



## Strawberrie

Im Testing On 17th .. Hoping For A Boy .. :)


----------



## Saresy

i had a light bulb moment earlier.... with my last son i was convinced i was pregnant and i didnt test positive at all before af was due. i had symptoms and signs and was so upset with every bfn and dissappointed every day. then i remembered that i was so convinced i wasnt pregnant that i even wore a pad the day af was due and it didnt come. i waited 3 more days until i tested. therefore i was 18dpo before i got a line. so i feel little hopeful. i have one more test left and i am not going to test until sunday. so could you change my date to 10th april guppy?
deaf gal..... maybe you should retest in a few more days.... i have a good feeling. fingers crossed everyone xxx


----------



## brooke28

I tested early and guess what??? :bfp:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

WOWOWWOOW!!!!! :wohoo: congrats hun!!! :wohoo:

Off to update the front page!! :yipee:


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay! Congrats!

Guppy, I spotted another :bfp: earlier... (I love the BFP Announcements page in case you hadn't guessed!) ...MrsBurton09?


----------



## BabyBoyle

OOOOOOOOOH look at all the BFPs!!! Can i join ladies?! Will be testing on 30th providing the old hag doesnt turn up!! xxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

i'll be testing around the 15th if i can wait that long haha
would love a girl but will have to wait and see 
:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, congrats to the newest BFPs!


----------



## mommyx1

so ladies do you think white stretchy discharge is a good thing for 3-4dpo


----------



## mommyx1

we are doing great with all the BFP's congrats to you all have a H&H 9 mths. To all of us lovely ladies still waiting I wish us all the best I am still waiting. well at least trying to wait as long as i can before testing


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:

I think different CMs can be a good/bad thing for each individual. For my pregnancies it was always creamy, but it could be stretchy for other ladies.It could also be different from one pregnancy to the next in the same woman. I have some stretchy stuff (since 3DPO) and im almost 6, so Fx'ed its a good sign!


----------



## BabyBoyle

apparantly egg white consistency is most fertile!? i have today so im praying for it as DTD this morning!!! :D OH is going NOWHERE for the next few days haa xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## mdspop

Congrats all the :bfp:!

Got quite definite AF tummy ache :( oh dear!


----------



## Poppykins_88

well AF is due today- has not shown herself yet. I tested at 12 dpo with a bfn and after thinking about it I must be slow to produce the hormones. With both other pregnancies ( 2nd one resulted in miscarriage at 12 weeks) I only got a positive about 5 days after af was due. I have had all the classic symptoms like with first pregnancy and have been convinced many times throughout this 2ww that I am pregnant...
Brooke_28, We have the same af due date so I give a special congrats to you, and of course to all the other bfps!
I'm at the point that I just want the witch to arrive and put me out of my misery so I can get onto my next cycle- crazy. 
Good luck everyone. x


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! sounds like a good sign! :dance:
I cant wait to post more :bfp:!


----------



## ButterflyK

Congrats to all the :bfp:

I am trying to catch up on the thread, it goes so quickly but you ladies really make me :rofl: with all post. It helps with the TWW I think. 

An update here: I am 9dpo I believe because I had ECWM around the 26/27 and also OV pains then. The last few days I have felt pretty good which I don't know if that's a good thing or not. Normally during the TWW I get AF cramps through out been like this since the MC, but this time I have had a few but hardly any like before I don't know what to make of it, whether I will finally be normal again, whether the vitamins I took the first half of the cycle helped or whether a nice little bean is making a home. 

I haven't had any CM hardly at all which I know isn't the best sign but for a fews days after OV I had alot of creamy CM. So still hoping. Also the :holly: have been sore lately sorer then they usually are this part of the cycle that usually comes a day or two before and I still have till the 12th if I am on a 28 day cycle, and they seem heaver as well again unusual till that time.


----------



## Deputyswife

Hey can I join you guys? I'll be testing April 13, if I can wait that long!!!!! This month was my first on clomid 100mg cycle days 3-7. After surgery for blocked left tube and some endo. Have some very odd things happening down there!!! Haven't felt like this since I was preggo with my 6 year old. Hopefully after 2 years this will be the month!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## ButterflyK

I forgot to add that I have had a lot of heartburn lately over food that I normally don't have HB over. Also my gums started bleeding the other day for no reason this happened the last time was pregnant and it seems bowl moments a little off as well (sorry tmi) and gas lately the last few days then I think in one person should have :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

updated :flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

April 22nd it says to test for me 

abit unsure about things though made a thread in ovulation testing.. but no-ones replied :dohh: anyone give me advice pop over please be nice to have some advice :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome! :dust:
I have updated the front page :friends:


----------



## BabyBoyle

YAY! Thankyou! im so confused with all the opk's and charting etc, just leaving it in natures hands. im too scared to use soy etc as i think i would do it wrong!! WE WANT BFPSsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mindyb85

I'd like to join! I've been ntnp/ttc for over 2 years now. multiple chemicals and this is my very first cycle with clomid which seems to be working. Should be testing on April 15 but I will definitely be testing WAY EARLIER than that. lol I am a total POASA!! I would love a girl, but honestly a healthy baby would be amazing!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

AF got me 2 days early.. :cry: Good luck to everyone else! I may be back later this month to test again!


----------



## mzswizz

Can you change my testing date to April 12th because I had pink spotting after sex for a few mins. Then totally stopped and haven't been here since then. I think I ovulated late than I expected and it could be implantation spotting.


----------



## MrsBurton09

I got my :bfp: April 1st the day I tested. I have my first dr. appt. Monday.


----------



## carine

Hi everyone! As long as AF doesn't show this week, I'll be testing April 11th and I am really hoping for a girl!!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Congrats MrsBurton!!! :D


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Mrs Burton!


----------



## mommyx1

ok so ladies i have cramps like af but i am 3-4 dpo. lots of stretchy white cm and areolas have gotten bigger, DH noticed these.:haha: i still think it is too early for anything but i am going to go with the flow. so when should i test:shrug: i figured i would hold out till the 11th but man that is taking way to long. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats to our new :bfp:!!!! :wohoo:



mommyx1 said:


> ok so ladies i have cramps like af but i am 3-4 dpo. lots of stretchy white cm and areolas have gotten bigger, DH noticed these.:haha: i still think it is too early for anything but i am going to go with the flow. so when should i test:shrug: i figured i would hold out till the 11th but man that is taking way to long. :haha:

I would say test Monday :D
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:


----------



## Deputyswife

mindyb85 said:


> I'd like to join! I've been ntnp/ttc for over 2 years now. multiple chemicals and this is my very first cycle with clomid which seems to be working. Should be testing on April 15 but I will definitely be testing WAY EARLIER than that. lol I am a total POASA!! I would love a girl, but honestly a healthy baby would be amazing!!!

We've been trying for 2 years also. But no pregnancies at all :nope: I had surgery in Jan for blocked tube. March 16 was my first round of clomid. Have you had any weird symptoms so far? I have this really crampy achey feeling in my pevic area. I have had little nasuea. Nipples are way sore (TMI sorry)I'm blaming it on the clomid well mostly for now. I don't want to get my hopes up......


----------



## givemebaby11

Deputyswife said:


> mindyb85 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join! I've been ntnp/ttc for over 2 years now. multiple chemicals and this is my very first cycle with clomid which seems to be working. Should be testing on April 15 but I will definitely be testing WAY EARLIER than that. lol I am a total POASA!! I would love a girl, but honestly a healthy baby would be amazing!!!
> 
> We've been trying for 2 years also. But no pregnancies at all :nope: I had surgery in Jan for blocked tube. March 16 was my first round of clomid. Have you had any weird symptoms so far? I have this really crampy achey feeling in my pevic area. I have had little nasuea. Nipples are way sore (TMI sorry)I'm blaming it on the clomid well mostly for now. I don't want to get my hopes up......Click to expand...

I think those sounds like great signs! How many dpo are you? I'm 6 or so and I was on Clomid this month and have had some achy feelings here and there but nothing crazy. I'm holding out hope that I'm one of those women who is the "I knew I was pregnant because it was the first month I didn't have "symptoms"!!! When are you testing?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for an angel please Guppy , My first beta was positive and second one negative. GL ladies for the rest of april :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for an angel please Guppy , My first beta was positive and second one negative. GL ladies for the rest of april :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: i am so very sorry for your loss hun :hug: :cry:


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats to all the new BFP's! 3 more since the last time I looked! Awesome!!!!


Sorry to everyone that had af show and good luck on the next cycle!


----------



## Deputyswife

givemebaby11 said:


> Deputyswife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindyb85 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join! I've been ntnp/ttc for over 2 years now. multiple chemicals and this is my very first cycle with clomid which seems to be working. Should be testing on April 15 but I will definitely be testing WAY EARLIER than that. lol I am a total POASA!! I would love a girl, but honestly a healthy baby would be amazing!!!
> 
> We've been trying for 2 years also. But no pregnancies at all :nope: I had surgery in Jan for blocked tube. March 16 was my first round of clomid. Have you had any weird symptoms so far? I have this really crampy achey feeling in my pevic area. I have had little nasuea. Nipples are way sore (TMI sorry)I'm blaming it on the clomid well mostly for now. I don't want to get my hopes up......Click to expand...
> 
> I think those sounds like great signs! How many dpo are you? I'm 6 or so and I was on Clomid this month and have had some achy feelings here and there but nothing crazy. I'm holding out hope that I'm one of those women who is the "I knew I was pregnant because it was the first month I didn't have "symptoms"!!! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Around 7 give or take. I stress out way to much to test for that too!! I'm hoping I'm not stressing myself into these symptoms!! I've heard some women have no symptoms then wam your knocked up. lol I've sure got my fingers, toes and anything eles I can cross, crossed!!!!! I'm really telling myself I'm holding out untill the 13th when AF is due. But I'll prob end up caving and test early. I bought some test that are supposed to tell you 6 days sooner....lol


----------



## lovingmom2

mindyb85 said:


> I'd like to join! I've been ntnp/ttc for over 2 years now. multiple chemicals and this is my very first cycle with clomid which seems to be working. Should be testing on April 15 but I will definitely be testing WAY EARLIER than that. lol I am a total POASA!! I would love a girl, but honestly a healthy baby would be amazing!!!

Hi and welcome! So sorry to hear about your loses:( and Good luck this month. I hope the clomid helps level every thing out.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I have no idea which way it'll go now...


----------



## NYColoradoan

May I join please? I'm testing on April 17th (well that's if I can hold out that long for a missed period!) Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Guppy051708

so....how many of you have ever had an immediate evap with ICs??? Just curious! (by immediate i mean within the time frame the test is readable, the second you pee on it, etc just not outside of that time frame).


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome NYColoradoan :wave:
Best of luck! you have been added! :friends:
:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

Took an IC today because I've been sick and thought it could be pregnancy related. Really nervous about my temps... been between 96.7-97.1 for a couple days now. I'm usually right on the nose.


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- what would evap look like on a ic?


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Omg!!! This thread is so exciting!!! Congrats to all the :bfp:. I am so sorry for all the :bfn: and :witch:. 

s.n. I just took an OV test and it was positive. I can't wait until DH comes home from work. Of course, he started working nights on the day that I start OV! We will be :sex: as soon as he gets in from work. Idc how sleepy either of us are. haha. The next 2 - 2 1/2 weeks are going to be soooo long. baby dust to everyone!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 5-a-side

HAKing said:


> I tested early (was supposed to test on the 9th, I think) but got my BFP early on Sunday. :smile: I must have miscalculated the dates.




brooke28 said:


> I tested early and guess what??? :bfp:!!!!!!!!!




MrsBurton09 said:


> I got my :bfp: April 1st the day I tested. I have my first dr. appt. Monday.

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL!!



pinksandy3 said:


> hi all!
> 
> guppy - i tested this morning but got bfn...the witch is due tomorrow or Wednesday so I'll update again once I can confirm I'm out! :(
> 
> good luck all!!
> 
> x

Think positive :dust:



jemj said:


> I was going to leave it a week before I re test but tomorrow is my b'day and a :bfp: would be the best present ever.
> 
> That's if the :witch: doesn't show
> 
> I've never had a cycle this long either.

Good luck hun, and happy birthday :cake:



Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for an angel please Guppy , My first beta was positive and second one negative. GL ladies for the rest of april :dust:

:cry: I'm so sorry to hear that Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Well according to ticker I have 7 days left til T-day! I'm not sure how i feel at the moment, no symptoms (apart from being horny but thats usual tbh)
Though yesterday I just wanted to go out buy and test and pee on it! Think POASA is contagious :lol:

Horrid weather here today which isnt helping me feel positive, sunshine just makes everything feel better.

Good luck to the testers today :dust:


----------



## wildeone

5-a-side said:


> Well according to ticker I have 7 days left til T-day! I'm not sure how i feel at the moment, no symptoms (apart from being horny but thats usual tbh)
> Though yesterday I just wanted to go out buy and test and pee on it! Think POASA is contagious :lol:
> 
> Horrid weather here today which isnt helping me feel positive, sunshine just makes everything feel better.
> 
> Good luck to the testers today :dust:

Hang on in there!!!! x x x x x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey Ladies, Im supposed to test tomorrow... but I've ended up having to stay at my mothers house an extra day... (2.5 hours from my place) I'm going to wait to get home and test on Wednesday the 6th... I cant justify buying another test at full price when I have 25 at home lol.AF hasn't arrived yet, so here's hoping!! :dust:

Congratulations to everyone who has had success this month, to those of you who are going onto another cycle I wish you all the best.


----------



## kezz_howland

Question - i'm 5dpo and my temp has dropped just below my coverline this morning. I did wake up several times this morning before I actually took my temp, could this have affected it? Or is this just not going to be my month? Please advise, i'm feeling a little despondent this morning :(


----------



## StarKatie

kezz_howland said:


> Question - i'm 5dpo and my temp has dropped just below my coverline this morning. I did wake up several times this morning before I actually took my temp, could this have affected it? Or is this just not going to be my month? Please advise, i'm feeling a little despondent this morning :(

Its only one temp and barely below the line at all. No need to even worry a little bit. :D


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning everyone! I'm Cd 6. Still in the boring part of the month! haha 

Guppy - One of the girls told me she couldn't find this thread again. I don't know if you can post reminders on the other boards?


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy I guess you need to change my test date to April 11th. Hope we see a :bfp: by then.


----------



## StarKatie

Oh my gosh DG how can you wait that long??? =P


----------



## deafgal01

Star- I tested yesterday, it was a :bfn: not even a faint line or anything so I can stand to wait a week longer to retest if I don't see anything by then. I'm still in the game since :af: is staying away.


----------



## skeet9924

To All the new :bfp: congratulations!!!

Ruskie girl..I am so sorry :hugs:

Currently i'm on CD 16...I'm not feeling very hopeful this month though :cry:

This weekend was such a stressful chaotic weekend that we only :sex: once.

I dont see my OH again untill next weekend. I'm not sure when I OV but I have a feeling it will be some point during this week since I have an approximately 30 day cycle. If I get to see him friday we will try one last time....but I've lost a lot of hope and feel that :witch: will get me this month


----------



## StarKatie

deafgal01 said:


> Star- I tested yesterday, it was a :bfn: not even a faint line or anything so I can stand to wait a week longer to retest if I don't see anything by then. I'm still in the game since :af: is staying away.

Yea I know, I understand. Keep that evil lady away!!! If it was me though I'd need to test everyday for a week, not wait. :haha: Anyway lots of :dust: your way. 

Also lots of :dust: for everyone else still waiting to test! :D


----------



## BeesBella

To everyone that temps, has your body done the same as mine and gotten used to it so that now you have started waking up before your alarm even goes off ? Or is it just me ?


----------



## Guppy051708

StarKatie said:


> kezz_howland said:
> 
> 
> Question - i'm 5dpo and my temp has dropped just below my coverline this morning. I did wake up several times this morning before I actually took my temp, could this have affected it? Or is this just not going to be my month? Please advise, i'm feeling a little despondent this morning :(
> 
> Its only one temp and barely below the line at all. No need to even worry a little bit. :DClick to expand...

*That is true but also it could a be a GOOD thing. Some pregnant charts get and ID (implanation dip). Not all of those who are pregnant get them, but some do. However, some people get that similar drop and are not pregnant. But in general and can be a very very good sign *




MrsG2010 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm Cd 6. Still in the boring part of the month! haha
> 
> Guppy - One of the girls told me she couldn't find this thread again. I don't know if you can post reminders on the other boards?

*I can try to post reminders, but its hard because the admins/mods will take it down if you post the same/similar message more than once-even if its in different boards. I have posted one in the "TTC Groups & Discussions" as well as in the "Two week wait" forum.


https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ng-april-trying-keep-everyone-together-d.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/559185-if-you-testing-april-l-k.html

And then of course there is this one. Thats why, when you guys see more testers or -its because some ppl just decided to tell me on those thread as opposed to coming in here.

Where else should this announcement be posted? Can someone else take the liberty to post it along with the url for this thread. Ive gotten in trouble ones from the admins before and i dont want to again. Thanks!*


----------



## BeesBella

Maybe we should all put the link in our sigs ?


----------



## Guppy051708

If you have a test date set and started to test on that date, i am just going to leave it the same. There are 233 testers and not everyone is going to get their :bfp: on the day they decided to test. Thus, they will have to retest on a different day. However, i will change dates if you found out your cycle was different this month, if you ov.ed later, if you get the :witch: and want to retest in the month of april, etc. :thumbup:
love you girls :flow:


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> *I can try to post reminders, but its hard because the admins/mods will take it down if you post the same/similar message more than once-even if its in different boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Where else should this announcement be posted? Can someone else take the liberty to post it along with the url for this thread. Ive gotten in trouble ones from the admins before and i dont want to again. Thanks!*

What i meant by this was, you each can post one-the mods/admins wont say anything about that. The start saying stuff when the SAME, one individual posts more than once about the same thing :thumbup: so anyone can go an post, just dont post more than x. Im surprised they didn't take the other two i had down-but glad they didn't! lol


----------



## frustrated11

I am testing on 4/15!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome :hi:
You have been added 
:dust:


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Wow, look @ all the testers! I remember when you just wanted to hit 100! Gj on keeping up on this so well! & congrats to all the BFPS this months! XMAS babies are on their way!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hopefully more of the testers turn into :bfp:!
I am so excited-Team Christmas Baby!!! EKK! CD 6 here...going crazy haha


----------



## LittleBird

deafgal01 said:


> Star- I tested yesterday, it was a :bfn: not even a faint line or anything so I can stand to wait a week longer to retest if I don't see anything by then. I'm still in the game since :af: is staying away.

Your temp looks nice and high today! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 5-a-side

Team xmas baby!! That's already a reality for some on this thread so I hope there will be many more joining that group!
My ticker says 7 days till testing, thats going to be such a long week if AF doesnt show.


----------



## Touch the Sky

i got a BFN and AF came yesterday :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

so sorry touch...Hugs..5-you and I are in same boat..7dpo here,,ahhhh


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Checking in..... I'm thinking I'm 7 dpo.... But I have a feeling my oday was early. Testing on Friday the 8th.


----------



## CupcakeMommy

5-a-side said:


> Team xmas baby!! That's already a reality for some on this thread so I hope there will be many more joining that group!
> My ticker says 7 days till testing, thats going to be such a long week if AF doesnt show.

My first, daughter Zoe was born on Christmas eve.... Oh boy, two babies around Christmas..... Then my son, Christian was born on January 8th.... Can you say bankrupt? Lol jk


----------



## 5-a-side

:lol: bankrupt! With the four we have we have 1 in july and 3 in august!! Makes summer expensive too, no getting away from it is there!
Good to see you here :hi:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Thanks for the invite.... I have a lot of reading to do now.... Holy 185 pages!!!!  Hi everyone!!!!!!! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: dont worry, you dont have to read it all hehe
I'll add ya to the front!

and holy! you are gonna go bankrupt :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:
:dust:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Right!!!! Know a good lawyer??? Pmsl!!!! Thanks Guppy. And to think I was all alone! Wow!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

BeesBella said:


> To everyone that temps, has your body done the same as mine and gotten used to it so that now you have started waking up before your alarm even goes off ? Or is it just me ?

I agree! My body is getting use to it too! I'm even waking up early on the weekends. Funny how your body does that :haha:

Good Luck to you!


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708, I updated my sig with a big link to this thread. Do you think we could make it to 250? :shock:


----------



## GettingBroody

Ruskiegirl said:


> Put me down for an angel please Guppy , My first beta was positive and second one negative. GL ladies for the rest of april :dust:

So sorry Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

LittleBird said:


> Guppy051708, I updated my sig with a big link to this thread. Do you think we could make it to 250? :shock:

I totally think we could! Heck i bet we could get more than that :D
Especially if everyone else creates a link!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Guppy051708, I updated my sig with a big link to this thread. Do you think we could make it to 250? :shock:
> 
> I totally think we could! Heck i bet we could get more than that :D
> Especially if everyone else creates a link!Click to expand...

I would do it if ya care to tell me how!!! ;)


----------



## LittleBird

Add this to your signature (let me know if you need help updating your signature):


Code:
[plain]
[center][h2]:dust: [thread=557859]TTC - Testing in April? Join Us Here![/thread] :dust:[/h2][/center]
[/plain]


----------



## Saresy

Poppykins_88 said:


> well AF is due today- has not shown herself yet. I tested at 12 dpo with a bfn and after thinking about it I must be slow to produce the hormones. With both other pregnancies ( 2nd one resulted in miscarriage at 12 weeks) I only got a positive about 5 days after af was due. I have had all the classic symptoms like with first pregnancy and have been convinced many times throughout this 2ww that I am pregnant...
> Brooke_28, We have the same af due date so I give a special congrats to you, and of course to all the other bfps!
> I'm at the point that I just want the witch to arrive and put me out of my misery so I can get onto my next cycle- crazy.
> Good luck everyone. x

im exactly the same. i am so dissapointed every day that i kinda have talked myself into never getting pregnant. we are silly, i remembered that i didnt test positive until after i was pregnant everytime i have been pregnant... so i dont know why i have wasted so much money testing before. i am due my af tomorro and kinda dont feel like it is coming. but then u never know do u xx


----------



## Saresy

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy I guess you need to change my test date to April 11th. Hope we see a :bfp: by then.

me too me too.... we can synchronise tests xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Saresy said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy I guess you need to change my test date to April 11th. Hope we see a :bfp: by then.
> 
> me too me too.... we can synchronise tests xxClick to expand...

Do you want me to change you from the 10th to the 11th then?


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy.... Did it work???


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Oh wow....that website estimated me at 9 dpo..... Still will wait to test till Friday!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> Guppy.... Did it work???

it sure did hun! thanks for adding that! :D


----------



## ao30

Can you add me on the 11th? Thanks :)


----------



## Guppy051708

ao30 said:


> Can you add me on the 11th? Thanks :)

you've been added hun! Welcome :flow:
:dust:


----------



## Clucky

Hi 
Can you add me too - testing on the 13th 
Thanks a million


----------



## CupcakeMommy

ao30 said:


> Can you add me on the 11th? Thanks :)

Welcome ao30!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Clucky said:


> Hi
> Can you add me too - testing on the 13th
> Thanks a million

updated :flower:
Welcome! :dust:


----------



## amyc2324

Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## babygirl89

im out the witch got me, onto month 7 :-(


----------



## Guppy051708

amyc2324 said:


> Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!

evaps dont usually show up that quick! Even though it was light, was there ANY pink or blue to it??? :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

babygirl89 said:


> im out the witch got me, onto month 7 :-(

:( Im so sorry doll :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry baby girl..ugh..HUGS..Amy..congrats..hope it gets darker!


----------



## ButterflyK

Hopefully it is a :bfp: Fingers crossed 



amyc2324 said:


> Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## amyc2324

Guppy051708 said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!
> 
> evaps dont usually show up that quick! Even though it was light, was there ANY pink or blue to it??? :yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks girl! I am very hopeful. I have attached a pic it has one dark edge and the rest is light. It was all very light at first but has gotten darker. It is an accu clear brand test. It isn't a great pic, but as good as I can get with my iphone

https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x448/asmears/test.jpg


----------



## deafgal01

BeesBella said:


> To everyone that temps, has your body done the same as mine and gotten used to it so that now you have started waking up before your alarm even goes off ? Or is it just me ?

That's what happened to me last week. :rofl: I was on vacation so didn't have my alarm with me that Tuesday morning, woke up 15 minutes later than my alarm would have me but it was perfect cuz it was still within the half hour time frame for 6:15 am when I sleep all night. I think our body adjusts its wake up alarm that it will wake up itself- I usually wake up just before 2:15 pm during the week which works out perfect because that's what time I normally temp with my third shift schedule.

Oh oh oh, my body temp went up today! Not a bad rise either! I'm still in the game! :dance:


----------



## Saresy

Guppy051708 said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy I guess you need to change my test date to April 11th. Hope we see a :bfp: by then.
> 
> me too me too.... we can synchronise tests xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you want me to change you from the 10th to the 11th then?Click to expand...

no no.... u can keep me where i am if you like, i dont want to create more work for you... im so naughty, i have the quinny buzz buggy in immaculate condition from little use with my little boy so i decided during one of my really positive im defo pregnant moments bought a car seat which u can use with the buggy and it arrived today.... i didnt unwrap it because i want to see a positive, i dont want to count my chickens.
there are so many bfp's and it is only the beginning of april. i feel far less lonely on my journey already, it is all down to you ladies describing your cm, your temps, your bbs and your days post ovulation and your frustration..... so thank you xxx


----------



## amyc2324

I accidentally unsubscribed from the thread (clicked on wrong link in email) How do I subscribe to it?


----------



## Guppy051708

amyc2324 said:


> I accidentally unsubscribed from the thread (clicked on wrong link in email) How do I subscribe to it?

you probably already are since you wrote in here again. Go to your "User CP" it should come up. if it does then you are subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## amyc2324

Yep it did automatically subscribe me. Thanks! I posted a pic of the test I think it on the previous page. Let me know what you think.


----------



## wildeone

amyc2324 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!
> 
> evaps dont usually show up that quick! Even though it was light, was there ANY pink or blue to it??? :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl! I am very hopeful. I have attached a pic it has one dark edge and the rest is light. It was all very light at first but has gotten darker. It is an accu clear brand test. It isn't a great pic, but as good as I can get with my iphone
> 
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x448/asmears/test.jpgClick to expand...

:happydance: looks good!!!!!! congratulations x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I see it amyc!
xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi! Congrats on all the bfps, more everyday I look! How do I create a link to here on my sig? Want to help up the numbers!
Im 9dpo, going sooooooo slow still!x


----------



## Guppy051708

wildeone said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!
> 
> evaps dont usually show up that quick! Even though it was light, was there ANY pink or blue to it??? :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl! I am very hopeful. I have attached a pic it has one dark edge and the rest is light. It was all very light at first but has gotten darker. It is an accu clear brand test. It isn't a great pic, but as good as I can get with my iphone
> 
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x448/asmears/test.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: looks good!!!!!! congratulations xClick to expand...

That is DEF a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

For those who want to add the April Testers link to your signature, here is how. Thank you LittleBird! :flower:



LittleBird said:


> Add this to your signature (let me know if you need help updating your signature):
> 
> 
> Code:
> [plain]
> [center][h2]:dust: [thread=557859]TTC - Testing in April? Join Us Here![/thread] :dust:[/h2][/center]
> [/plain]


----------



## wildeone

Guppy051708 said:


> For those who want to add the April Testers link to your signature, here is how. Thank you LittleBird! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Add this to your signature (let me know if you need help updating your signature):
> 
> 
> Code:
> [plain]
> [center][h2]:dust: [thread=557859]TTC - Testing in April? Join Us Here![/thread] :dust:[/h2][/center]
> [/plain]Click to expand...

done x


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

also added to mine too x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Me too xD!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

HI ladies. I have a question for those of you familiar with OV test. I used an Ov test yesterday for the first time. I got a positive result so what do I do now? other than the BD...(I def know to do that). But like, how do I knnow what day I actually ovulated on so that I can track how many DPO I am? I am clueless esp since this just my second month of trying. Also, Do I need to get more Ov test and keep testing until I no longer get a positive? Help!! Lol


----------



## bumpyboo

congratulations to all the BFP's and sorry to any BFN's!! I feel so sick today, but think its to early to be pregnancy related but who knows :shrug: Also today ive had loads off egg white like CM its clear and kind of stretchy but not as stretchy and thick as CM at ovulation?! anyone have any answeres?! good sign? or my silly body!!? 

BABYDUST TO EVERYONE!!!!! KEEP THE BFP'S COMING!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

I'd keep testing until it becomes a negative. That's where the BBT (basal body temperature) comes in- confirming that you ovulated- 3 days of high temp following a positive ovulation test. I found I had a positive on the ovulation test 3 times (over 1 1/2 days) before it went negative.


----------



## Ready2BMommie

deafgal01 said:


> I'd keep testing until it becomes a negative. That's where the BBT (basal body temperature) comes in- confirming that you ovulated- 3 days of high temp following a positive ovulation test. I found I had a positive on the ovulation test 3 times (over 1 1/2 days) before it went negative.

Thanks! :hugs: I guess I need to go get more. Idk if I am more anxious or more confused, lol.


----------



## mummydeb

hello can i join please :) 
im due af 12th so shall test on the 11th.
hopeing for a boy but either will be nice :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:
Welcome to the thread :dust:


----------



## givemebaby11

bumpyboo said:


> congratulations to all the BFP's and sorry to any BFN's!! I feel so sick today, but think its to early to be pregnancy related but who knows :shrug: Also today ive had loads off egg white like CM its clear and kind of stretchy but not as stretchy and thick as CM at ovulation?! anyone have any answeres?! good sign? or my silly body!!?
> 
> BABYDUST TO EVERYONE!!!!! KEEP THE BFP'S COMING!!!!

So glad to see you post this because I'm in a very similar boat! I'm 7 dpo and on Prometrium suppositories so my cm is usually the creamy kind from the medicine, but it was creamy a few days before I started the pills. Anyway, yesterday and today I've had ewcm and I'm wondering if that's a good sign? I posted a thread about it earlier today but I didn't get any replies! I know there's the whole "second surge of estrogen" thing, usually right before your period comes, but mine is still almost a week away so I'm choosing to think positively!!! :)

I've also been having lots of shooting pains in my bb's... anyone think that could be a good sign? I've had sore bb's before, usually right before AF comes, but this is different. They feel like they should be sore, but when I touch them they aren't sore. I just get some achy feelings and then the shooting pains I was describing.

We've been ttc for 8 months, so I'm REALLY hoping this is it! Good luck to all of you ladies! Hoping we can raise the 15 BFP's significantly!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

givemebaby11 said:


> So glad to see you post this because I'm in a very similar boat! I'm 7 dpo and on Prometrium suppositories so my cm is usually the creamy kind from the medicine, but it was creamy a few days before I started the pills. Anyway, yesterday and today I've had ewcm and I'm wondering if that's a good sign? I posted a thread about it earlier today but I didn't get any replies! I know there's the whole "second surge of estrogen" thing, usually right before your period comes, but mine is still almost a week away so I'm choosing to think positively!!! :)
> 
> I've also been having lots of shooting pains in my bb's... anyone think that could be a good sign? I've had sore bb's before, usually right before AF comes, but this is different. They feel like they should be sore, but when I touch them they aren't sore. I just get some achy feelings and then the shooting pains
> was describing.
> 
> We've been ttc for 8 months, so I'm REALLY hoping this is it! Good luck to all of you ladies! Hoping we can raise the 15 BFP's significantly!!!!

I hear ya girl. My pms symptoms and preggo symptoms are soooo similar. It's just hard to tell..... I'll pray for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

I did it..... I broke down and bought some tests.... Here are my 9dpo symptoms:

Extra cm
Tender bbs
Really sore nips
Cramping
Fatigue
Wayyyyy moody

So here goes nothing. Gonna test early and do it early in the a.m. I'm EST so I'll be on here first thing!!!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

CupcakeMommy said:


> I did it..... I broke down and bought some tests.... Here are my 9dpo symptoms:
> 
> Extra cm
> Tender bbs
> Really sore nips
> Cramping
> Fatigue
> Wayyyyy moody
> 
> So here goes nothing. Gonna test early and do it early in the a.m. I'm EST so I'll be on here first thing!!!!!


:dust: Good luck on testing! :dust:

I hope you get your :bfp:

I'm 10 dpo... My symptons are:

cm since 1 dpo-10 dpo
Tender bbs 
Extreme Fatigue started today - before that I was fine. It was so bad, I was at my desk almost in tears thats how tired I am:( :sleep::sleep::sleep:
Mood swings - Which is not common for me :nope:
UTI - started at 7 dpo - can't remember the last time I had one :shrug:
sore hips - Real sore hips! 

I'm waiting to test on the 8th! It's my grandma's birthday :angel:


----------



## Guppy051708

My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:

So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

lovingmom2 said:


> :dust: Good luck on testing! :dust:
> 
> I hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> I'm 10 dpo... My symptons are:
> 
> cm since 1 dpo-10 dpo
> Tender bbs
> Extreme Fatigue started today - before that I was fine. It was so bad, I was at my desk almost in tears thats how tired I am:( :sleep::sleep::sleep:
> Mood swings - Which is not common for me :nope:
> UTI - started at 7 dpo - can't remember the last time I had one :shrug:
> sore hips - Real sore hips!
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to test on the 8th! It's my grandma's birthday :angel:

Omg.... I never thought of sore hips.... Mine was really sore yesterday and had zero ideas as to why!!!! Good luck honey!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:
> 
> So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:

:haha: :haha: that's hilarious!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Ready2BMommie said:


> Thanks! :hugs: I guess I need to go get more. Idk if I am more anxious or more confused, lol.

Hehe, "go get more". Our poor guys. They don't even know we've planned their evenings for them. ;)


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:
> 
> So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:

OMG :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: thought i would lighten the mood :haha: Did it work? :smug: -true story though!-


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:
> 
> So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:

Ok, this is taking POAS addiction a little far... You just want to get that stick wet!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i was just genuinly wondering if they were evaps or not. ...guess so :wacko: lol
but i didn't think evaps would show up that quick :shrug: apparently they do. 
I dont know why im surprised though. The ICs didn't work the first time i was pregnant either :nope:


----------



## Euronova

Hya, do the internet cheapy not work??
I am using the one step ones (10 mlui or whatever) and i have had negative after negative for both Opk and Hpt....(I am so confused with my cycle, I am peeing on both at the mo....)
I have super sore erected nipples, terrible heart burns and my face feels warm all the time.... but that can just be me :)

Should I buy a proper test for my test on the 9th?


----------



## LittleBird

Yeah, it's clear these tests can't be trusted. I just got a + OPK and I can't believe it. But I'll be BD tonight just in case!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

LittleBird said:


> Yeah, it's clear these tests can't be trusted. I just got a + OPK and I can't believe it. But I'll be BD tonight just in case!

Get it girl.....swim little ones SWIM!!!!!! :sex:


----------



## CJSG1977

The witch got me on Saturday so CD4 now. My cycle is between 28 and 30 days so I am due af between 29th April and 1st May... so might test the 30th depending.... but I might just wait till af is late this time.

Congrats to any BFP's! And hugs for those the witch got. :hugs:


----------



## Poppykins_88

Hi Girls, 
Well today I am 15dpo and I have just got my :bfp:!!!:happydance:
Super excited to be pregnant again after a m/c last November. We really hope this little one will stick around and make our daughter become a big sister in December.

I used ClearBlue Digital with FMU. I had a good feeling about this month as I was getting all of the usual symptoms. It's a lot easier to 'feel' you are pregnant when you have already been there so for all of you TTC #1, I know it can be harder to work out what may be a symptom and what isn't. Here is a breakdown of what I experienced for you to compare...

1-3 dpo - creamy/lotion cm, vivid dreams
4 dpo - twinges/ cramping in right side ovary, sharp pains up left side of breast, cloudy ewcm
5dpo - sensitivity to smell, little bit nauceous
6dpo - sharp stabbing breast pain, vivid dream
7dpo - ewcm, vivid dream
8dpo - headache, mouth ulcer, slight back pain
9-11 dpo - cramps, tingling breasts, back pain, headache
12dpo - BFN - I was quite sure I was preg, so I took one and negative!
12/14dpo - cramps, back pain, sharp stabbing pain in breasts
15dpo -:bfp:

And as a background we did BD every other day after AF finished and then every day from 4 days before Ovulation, until 2 dpo. 

I hope this helps some of you.
Best of luck to all of you. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Euronova said:


> Hya, do the internet cheapy not work??
> I am using the one step ones (10 mlui or whatever) and i have had negative after negative for both Opk and Hpt....(I am so confused with my cycle, I am peeing on both at the mo....)
> I have super sore erected nipples, terrible heart burns and my face feels warm all the time.... but that can just be me :)
> 
> Should I buy a proper test for my test on the 9th?

I think eventually if you are pregnant they will work. And a lot of ppl do get early positives on them. They just have never worked for me :dohh: I would keep an extra FRER around or something like that but you could have better luck than i do!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Guppy051708 said:


> My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:
> 
> So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:

Lol! love it!! Congrats to you and your sink!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

At 7dpo, 8 days before af due I broke n tested, bfn no evap, nothing,, ugh


----------



## asibling4gi04

Omg guppy..really,? Wow


----------



## givemebaby11

Poppykins_88 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well today I am 15dpo and I have just got my :bfp:!!!:happydance:
> Super excited to be pregnant again after a m/c last November. We really hope this little one will stick around and make our daughter become a big sister in December.
> 
> I used ClearBlue Digital with FMU. I had a good feeling about this month as I was getting all of the usual symptoms. It's a lot easier to 'feel' you are pregnant when you have already been there so for all of you TTC #1, I know it can be harder to work out what may be a symptom and what isn't. Here is a breakdown of what I experienced for you to compare...
> 
> 1-3 dpo - creamy/lotion cm, vivid dreams
> 4 dpo - twinges/ cramping in right side ovary, sharp pains up left side of breast, cloudy ewcm
> 5dpo - sensitivity to smell, little bit nauceous
> 6dpo - sharp stabbing breast pain, vivid dream
> 7dpo - ewcm, vivid dream
> 8dpo - headache, mouth ulcer, slight back pain
> 9-11 dpo - cramps, tingling breasts, back pain, headache
> 12dpo - BFN - I was quite sure I was preg, so I took one and negative!
> 12/14dpo - cramps, back pain, sharp stabbing pain in breasts
> 15dpo -:bfp:
> 
> And as a background we did BD every other day after AF finished and then every day from 4 days before Ovulation, until 2 dpo.
> 
> I hope this helps some of you.
> Best of luck to all of you. xx

Congratulations!!!! I bet you are so excited!!! Congrats, congrats, congrats! I was SO excited to see your post because I'm 7 dpo and have had pretty much the exact same symptoms you did at this point! Creamy discharge 1-3 dpo (started prometrium after that so it's always lotiony with that) and for the past 2-3 days I've been having sharp, stabbing pains in my bb's... usually on the left for a while, then to the right. And the last big one is ewcm yesterday and today... Gosh I hope my month turns out like yours! Thank you so much for posting!!!


----------



## Poppykins_88

It's sounds very positive givemebaby11!!! The giveaway for me every time is the stabbing pain in the boobies. I just don't get that when AF is coming. I will watch with interest in your developments, good luck darling!


----------



## Deputyswife

amyc2324 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!
> 
> evaps dont usually show up that quick! Even though it was light, was there ANY pink or blue to it??? :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl! I am very hopeful. I have attached a pic it has one dark edge and the rest is light. It was all very light at first but has gotten darker. It is an accu clear brand test. It isn't a great pic, but as good as I can get with my iphone
> 
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x448/asmears/test.jpgClick to expand...

Looks like BFP to me!!!!!!:happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## CanAmFam

Not exactly sure when ill start testing, so ill go for April 11th. 

no clue if ill get a natural period this month if no +ve. good luck to all!


----------



## LittleBird

CupcakeMommy said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's clear these tests can't be trusted. I just got a + OPK and I can't believe it. But I'll be BD tonight just in case!
> 
> Get it girl.....swim little ones SWIM!!!!!! :sex:Click to expand...

:rofl: He has no idea...


----------



## LittleBird

Poppykins_88 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well today I am 15dpo and I have just got my :bfp:!!!:happydance:
> Super excited to be pregnant again after a m/c last November. We really hope this little one will stick around and make our daughter become a big sister in December.
> 
> I used ClearBlue Digital with FMU. I had a good feeling about this month as I was getting all of the usual symptoms. It's a lot easier to 'feel' you are pregnant when you have already been there so for all of you TTC #1, I know it can be harder to work out what may be a symptom and what isn't. Here is a breakdown of what I experienced for you to compare...
> 
> 1-3 dpo - creamy/lotion cm, vivid dreams
> 4 dpo - twinges/ cramping in right side ovary, sharp pains up left side of breast, cloudy ewcm
> 5dpo - sensitivity to smell, little bit nauceous
> 6dpo - sharp stabbing breast pain, vivid dream
> 7dpo - ewcm, vivid dream
> 8dpo - headache, mouth ulcer, slight back pain
> 9-11 dpo - cramps, tingling breasts, back pain, headache
> 12dpo - BFN - I was quite sure I was preg, so I took one and negative!
> 12/14dpo - cramps, back pain, sharp stabbing pain in breasts
> 15dpo -:bfp:
> 
> And as a background we did BD every other day after AF finished and then every day from 4 days before Ovulation, until 2 dpo.
> 
> I hope this helps some of you.
> Best of luck to all of you. xx

Yay! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Hopefulmom2b

got brown spotting yesterday and AF officially start this morning :witch: it started 3 days early. I'm out for this month :sad1: anyways good luck ladies who are still in 2ww. I'm hoping its my turn for BFP in May! :dust:


----------



## ButterflyK

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:




Guppy051708 said:


> My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:
> 
> So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

Got my ewcm today... Yahoo! Hubby doesn't know what hes in for!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Kendra! Was just wondering how you were doing today!! Hooray for EWCM! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy051708 said:


> My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:
> 
> So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:

:rofl: Is that absolutely really a true story? I need to see it to believe it!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ It is indeed!

yay! :dance: another :bfp:! Congrats!!!! :flower:


----------



## blessedmom2be

HAKing said:


> I tested early (was supposed to test on the 9th, I think) but got my BFP early on Sunday. :smile: I must have miscalculated the dates.

wow a new BFP!:happydance:..Congratulations Haking!!...Have a Happy and healthy 9mos......do rub some :dust: on the rest of us who are waitin to test :)


----------



## blessedmom2be

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> My kitchen sink is PREGNANT! ...damn thing better have reproduced with a Jacuzzi :haha:
> 
> So yeah, ive been using 10mU/mL test strips since last night. Kept getting this ever so faint line-it looked like an evap but it would come up within SECONDS of the urine touching it. So, i decided to try it out with my tap water in my kitchen sink....dang thing did the same exact thing my tests that i peed on did :dohh: :grr: :dohh: ...maybe i am preggy-maybe im not...all i know is that my kitchen sink is too....im jealous of that bitch :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Is that absolutely really a true story? I need to see it to believe it!Click to expand...

HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!..tht's funny Guppy..:haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

Guppy I'm gutted it may not be your bfp, but I have to say I had a good chuckle about that! I've heard of women getting their partners to pee on a stick....but to abuse your kitchen sinks privacy like that.... well well :rofl: I hope she is going to tell the father :rofl: Nice big smile on my face before going to bed.

Congrats on the bfps!!! That pic certainly looks like one to me!!! :dance:

Sorry to those the witch got! I am with you girls hoping for a bfp in my next cycle. x


----------



## blessedmom2be

wildeone said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Been getting BFNs since Saturday, but I have a possible faint BFP today might be an evap, but it did show up during the time period. Wasn't with FMU. Guess I will test in the am tomorrow and let you ladies know. Cross your fingers!!!
> 
> evaps dont usually show up that quick! Even though it was light, was there ANY pink or blue to it??? :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl! I am very hopeful. I have attached a pic it has one dark edge and the rest is light. It was all very light at first but has gotten darker. It is an accu clear brand test. It isn't a great pic, but as good as I can get with my iphone
> 
> https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x448/asmears/test.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: looks good!!!!!! congratulations xClick to expand...

congats..looks great!


----------



## blessedmom2be

Poppykins_88 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well today I am 15dpo and I have just got my :bfp:!!!:happydance:
> Super excited to be pregnant again after a m/c last November. We really hope this little one will stick around and make our daughter become a big sister in December.
> 
> I used ClearBlue Digital with FMU. I had a good feeling about this month as I was getting all of the usual symptoms. It's a lot easier to 'feel' you are pregnant when you have already been there so for all of you TTC #1, I know it can be harder to work out what may be a symptom and what isn't. Here is a breakdown of what I experienced for you to compare...
> 
> 1-3 dpo - creamy/lotion cm, vivid dreams
> 4 dpo - twinges/ cramping in right side ovary, sharp pains up left side of breast, cloudy ewcm
> 5dpo - sensitivity to smell, little bit nauceous
> 6dpo - sharp stabbing breast pain, vivid dream
> 7dpo - ewcm, vivid dream
> 8dpo - headache, mouth ulcer, slight back pain
> 9-11 dpo - cramps, tingling breasts, back pain, headache
> 12dpo - BFN - I was quite sure I was preg, so I took one and negative!
> 12/14dpo - cramps, back pain, sharp stabbing pain in breasts
> 15dpo -:bfp:
> 
> And as a background we did BD every other day after AF finished and then every day from 4 days before Ovulation, until 2 dpo.
> 
> I hope this helps some of you.
> Best of luck to all of you. xx

Congratulations Poppykins :thumbup:..Wish u a very Happy and healthy 9mos!..thnx for sharing your symptoms & tips :)...good luck!


----------



## map339

testing on the 9th or 10th


----------



## Guppy051708

map339 said:


> testing on the 9th or 10th

Welcome hun :hi:
You've been added. best of luck :dust:


----------



## angel11

Can you add me too please? I will be testing on the 12th of April (if AF doesn't show up before then). 

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

angel11 said:


> Can you add me too please? I will be testing on the 12th of April (if AF doesn't show up before then).
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

Updated. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## jmla04

I am testing April 10th


----------



## StarKatie

jmla04 said:


> I am testing April 10th

:hi: Welcome to the thread. :D


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: Looks like i might be starting AF... Darn it, I really thought I had a chance this cycle... I am not sure if I should count myself out yet or not cuz it's still pretty light.


----------



## StarKatie

deafgal01 said:


> :nope: Looks like i might be starting AF... Darn it, I really thought I had a chance this cycle... I am not sure if I should count myself out yet or not cuz it's still pretty light.

Awww I'm sorry DG! :hugs: But as you said, don't count yourself out yet unless she comes in full force!


----------



## angel11

@Guppy - thanks for adding me. 

@deafgal01 - Hang in there. You might still be in it :happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

Hang in there DG! Could just be spotting! Ya never know!

Woohoo I got the BD in tonight after the EWCM I had today. Didn't take an OPK will try to take one in the morning!


----------



## deafgal01

Doesn't really look like spotting but I wouldn't know- never seen what "real spotting" is supposed to look like so it's more of light I guess than spotting. I'm not sure yet. We'll know in a few hours. :shrug: Thanks for the support girls...


----------



## 5-a-side

babygirl89 said:


> im out the witch got me, onto month 7 :-(

:hugs:



CJSG1977 said:


> The witch got me on Saturday

:hugs:



Poppykins_88 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well today I am 15dpo and I have just got my :bfp:!!!:happydance:

Congratulations xx

*amyc2324* - looks good to me!! 

*DG* I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Well, how is everyone?

Middle of the working week. Lots of jobs for me to do today and of course got to come and see how the most exciting thread on BnB is doing! SO much can happen if you dont log in for a while!
me...I'm still pretty much symptom-less which isnt giving me alot of confidence for next week when I test but its early days and who knows what is around the corner. Should know not to get my hopes up though.


----------



## deafgal01

Ok now that's just weird... I wiped and few times blood and last two wipes nada nothing zip...


----------



## StarKatie

deafgal01 said:


> Ok now that's just weird... I wiped and few times blood and last two wipes nada nothing zip...

:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Good thing I chose to not use tampon otherwise I would have missed that observation...


----------



## Hopefulgrace

My af is due 8th april.. Ytd was 12dpo n i couldnt resist..n i tested. It was a :bfn: boohoo. But i m very crammy, moody.. N my cm is creamy.. Hope the witch nv shows up.. 

Guppy, add me pls. Thanks! Wish me luck..


----------



## wanttobeamum

Hi Guppy Is it too late to add me to April testers?
My test day is April 11th and either girl or boy.
Thankyou:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

im losing it..i tested yesterday at 7dpo (afternoon0 and nothing..no line., no evap, i even tore it apart. Needless to say I had a horrible, moody night. Broke a door, cried, and I could not help it. I just feel hopeless...perhaps a break for me if this is not my month..I only tested because of my bbs so sore yesterday...today not so bad..idk what to think or feel... Sorry to bring a negative attitude on here I just needed to vent and cry a little...thanks:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

asib- we can cry together. I'm starting AF I think so I'm in a sad mood right now. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OH D-gal, I am so sorry! HUgs sweetie..I know its so difficult to swallow! :hug:


----------



## deafgal01

It's still very light- like spotting at this point but I can see it becoming full flow later on which is weird because I've always gotten full flow within the hour of seeing the light blood.

Asib :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

d-gal any cramping? Perhaps late implant? Also, people do spot in early pregnancy. FXD for you sweetie!!


----------



## deafgal01

Very light cramping- nothing painful. Yeah, that's what I heard too but it was clotting earlier (least it looked like clots, might not have been but I don't know how else to explain it) plus it was red too... :shrug: Gotta prepare myself for the inevitable.


----------



## asibling4gi04

god I hope and pray for a miracle for you sweetie..You are such a positive force on this board..I would love to see you get your BFP...I know in time we all will..Patience is half the battle!


----------



## deafgal01

I definitely need a sign. At this point, i've never been pregnant so I have NO idea if I'm able to do that. I should be able to seeing as to how my mom managed to have 3 and my sister had 3 too (but miscarried 1 at 13 weeks).


----------



## asibling4gi04

You will be pg..on average, they say it takes a couple 6 months to conceive. So you are coming up on your BFP sweetie!!! You ovulate and are regular right?? So its a matter of time!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Congrats all BFPs :) sorry to all who have gotten BFN's! :( 

Sorry to hear about your bfn asib still very early though you are not out yet! :) 

I am 11dpo and have been having cramps for over a week and I have been proper moody so I don't think think this my month!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you so much Juzz.best wishes for bfp..I dont know what my prob is..this is cycle #3 for me and the worst emotionally for some reason!!!!:nope:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I need opinions..

Im 2dpo now .. we :sex: saturday morning-mid afternoon several times but
i have a feeling it wasnt the right time even if it says there might be a 
slight chance.. it says my most fertile days are between 4th-8th april.. 
so being the 6th would it be a good idea to :sex: today for more of a chance?



Anyone? :cry:
no-one seems to reply to me .. i wrote in TTC and no1 ever replies could just cry lol 
want some advice im clueless with the whole ov and stuff​


----------



## asibling4gi04

LILY7!!!!! Any symptoms?


----------



## Want2bMum

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATS TO ALL :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I posted a thread in the TTC section but no luck at all... 0 replies:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I am going to post it here as well in the hope that some of you girls can give me an honest advise based on experience or reading or just gut feeling...

here it is, let me know if it is confusing... I tend to be when I write in english :dohh:


yesterday at 9DPO I had a low post O temp, still on the cover line though. So I thought that it could be ID but today I woke up and I had the lowest temp!!! Far below the cover line 

The thing is that from saturday to monday (6 to 8DPO) I had some severe cramps and I thought AF was on its way, maybe at 10DPO....which I was not particularly happy about I usually get cramps 4 or 5 days before AF shows up, they are usually milder and intensify as AF approaches.

From Monday onwards I didn't have the slightest pain, nothing, none at all... and this is strange for me as cramps intensify up until AF shows up. My last LP was 10 day so I was expecting AF today, but even if I'll have a LP of 15 days this cycle (which I'd be extremely happy about!!!) I should already have cramps by now...

I also did the progesterone test when I was 2DPO... yes too early...now I know.... but it came back with a very high value.... so at the time I was not expecting a short LP or even cramps this early...

I am confused... I know I should wait to see if temps go up or down in the next few days but this is all I can think about 

I was looking at many other ovulatory charts in FF and temps seem to go down the day AF comes not 2 or 3 days before....

The question is: Can ID last for more than a day, has anyone read or experienced this? Also how long before AF actually ahows up, do body temps go that low?

Would you like to stalk my chart? 

Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


here is the link: My Ovulation Chart


----------



## deafgal01

Yup very regular and assuming yes I ovulate... Started the opk in deb so trying to find the pattern but yes I found positive in feb and mar.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Becy boo, everything I read and know from experience is this hun, -once you get your positive opk, you have 24-48 hours to get the job done..so what I do is, when i start to see a darker but not the darkest line on an opk, i get it in that night, the night of the pos opk and the night after trying to cover all bases. And remember, if your CM is sperm friendly, it can survive 3-5 days once inside! Its best to have it there waiting for the egg though..just my thoughts..Best wishes sweetie..

Want to be mom- I have no experience with charting or temping..wish I could be of more help..hugs and best wishes!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have no experiance with opk's .. never had them and this time itll be a miss because its too late i think usually just try when i come off :witch: then wait and see which proberley isnt the best idea but i think id get my hopes up too much with ov tests etc .. i don't know if i was too early to of ov'd or not :shrug: x


----------



## asibling4gi04

becy boo opks are the best way to know for sure..I got pg 2 times on first try with them but sadly-mc...Go visit peeonastick.com its VERY informative. Best wishes for a BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

had a bad day yesterday, dropped into a and e at work as i really felt awful and had a test but was :bfn: but the nurse did say there tests wer just rubbish ones and wouldnt pick anything up this early so fingers crossed!
still feeling sick, bloated, constipated, exausted, weepy and today woke up with a stuffy nose and sneezing all day :( :shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

PINK, aw...I am in same boatas you..at 7dpo yesterday, weepy and BFN! I am due for AF the 13th so maybe too early?


----------



## Guppy051708

Thread is updated. :friends:

ladies, keep your head up. No one is out until the :witch: officially shows her face! :hugs:
Welcome to the new ladies :hi: hope this thread is your lucky charm! :dust:


----------



## pink_phoenix

asibling4gi04 said:


> PINK, aw...I am in same boatas you..at 7dpo yesterday, weepy and BFN! I am due for AF the 13th so maybe too early?

i knew it was to early :dohh: but felt so bad got a lil worried cos of how i felt wen i mc!! freaking out at everything but its the 1st time theres been a real possibility since so bricking it haha

af due between the 12th and the 15th feels like forever


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

well :witch: is due tomorrow and i havent tested again yet i really want to now but going to wait till tomorrow. this morning not feeling too good feel sick but not actually being sick hate it. went to docs yesterday and they now want to refer us to hospital for more tests. which is good and exciting but scary at the ame time cos i dont know what they will want to do. has anybody else had to go through this? x


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrs_C_Taylor said:


> well :witch: is due tomorrow and i havent tested again yet i really want to now but going to wait till tomorrow. this morning not feeling too good feel sick but not actually being sick hate it. went to docs yesterday and they now want to refer us to hospital for more tests. which is good and exciting but scary at the ame time cos i dont know what they will want to do. has anybody else had to go through this? x

Hi Mrs_C_Taylor, im sorry if i missed this, but whats going on?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pink, fingers crossed for both of us..I know its hard to see the BFN even when we know its early..something about that sets the mood for the entire cycle..GUPPY-thanks for the encouragement..so I hear your sink is expecting? lol..you ok?


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

well i had an appointment yesterday for docs cos last month they took blood tests but they came back normal. they have decided to send me and my husband up to hospital for more tests as they don't know what's wrong. ive got to wait at least 4 months for an appointment they say so its going to be a long wait. but Im kinda scared cos i don't know what kinda tests they will do. x


----------



## Guppy051708

What did they test for?
Im sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> .GUPPY-thanks for the encouragement..so I hear your sink is expecting? lol..you ok?

yes she is! Im trying to figure out who the father is...that slut! :rofl :rofl: :rofl:

Im fine. just getting stupid evaps, but im not surprised in the least seeing how im just now 7DPOs :dohh: ...just curing the addiction though :blush: i did get some $1 Tree OPKs...got a light line but still negative...blah.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

:to see my hormone levels including others, yeah i know i just hate waiting and hate tests dont even like getting bloods taken x

thanx x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy, we should send that slut of a sink to maury for a DNA test lol! Everything sounds promising for you! I soooo hope you get your BFP..So you are using opks??


----------



## pink_phoenix

asibling4gi04 said:


> Pink, fingers crossed for both of us..I know its hard to see the BFN even when we know its early..something about that sets the mood for the entire cycle

was a bit of a downer but was to be expected so early but u still hope to see some thing haha im such a geek

will have to keep each other updated as we are pretty close together x


----------



## MrsG2010

becyboo - Asib had good advice. peeonastick.com is a great website for learning more about using OPKs. I was able to get a packge of 40 OPKs an 10HPTs for $10 plus shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FYLNVU?ie=UTF8&redirect=true

Also I recommend getting a basal thermometer and temping every morning. Here's a good link to a website with more info on temping:

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

If you are going by website calculators for your fertile week it may be wrong. I know that I temped and did OPK's last month and the the website ovulation calculator had me Ov'ing one week before I actually did. So I learned a lot by doing that.


----------



## MrsG2010

want2bmum - The link to your chart isn't there I don't think. I'm sorry I don't know about implant dips... I didn't get one. I also didn't get an implant! !?

How'd your temp go today? I was going bonkers obsessing about temps too. The www.fertilityfriend.com website said it's hard to really tell anything while the month is going on. It's looking back over the whole month that you'll start to see a picture. But then they say "not always." Like I had a triphasic chart last month. It got me all excited...and nothing. The website says that some women do this and are pregannt, some women don't and are still pregnant. Ughh!

If you have no luck w/ opinions, try the Two Week Wait board. They may have some thoughts. good luck!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Pink, For sure we will! fxd CROSSED!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i totally agree with those stupid calculators online! I never ov. until CD 20 (at the earliest) and now its been more like 21-22 :wacko:


:rofl: so funny you mentioned maury because i was just telling my friend the same exact thing :haha:
yeah, i went to the $1Tree last night and got em. I figured since they are only one dollar i might as well :thumbup:

Mrs_C_Taylor- yeah, waiting is crappy. I hope you get results soon! Keep us filled in and if you ever want to talk ive delt with a few hormone deficiencies before (am currently diagnosed with hypothyroid and getting hormone replacement thearpy for it), i may also have a progestrone issue-but i think its boardline-but enough to get pregnant at least-no thearapy. Ive also been anemic (i know thats not a hormone thing, but just thought id mention). So if you ever need someone to talk to PM me :friends:


----------



## Want2bMum

MrsG2010 said:


> want2bmum - The link to your chart isn't there I don't think. I'm sorry I don't know about implant dips... I didn't get one. I also didn't get an implant! !?
> 
> How'd your temp go today? I was going bonkers obsessing about temps too. The www.fertilityfriend.com website said it's hard to really tell anything while the month is going on. It's looking back over the whole month that you'll start to see a picture. But then they say "not always." Like I had a triphasic chart last month. It got me all excited...and nothing. The website says that some women do this and are pregannt, some women don't and are still pregnant. Ughh!
> 
> If you have no luck w/ opinions, try the Two Week Wait board. They may have some thoughts. good luck!




here is my chart: My Ovulation Chart

I think that by looking at it, I should wait for AF to show up any minute.... the thing is that this is the second day of low temp and AF didn't arrive, nor it will tomorrow I am sure because I feel crap the day before and today I don't have the slightest pain...

I am puzzled, don't know whether the O day was wrong or if there is something I am missing in the chart....

just confused really...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy-LMAO... OPKS I keep getting light lines but nothng on HPT at all..not even evap!!!!!!! MS C Best wishes!!!!


----------



## Saresy

Hey girls.... My af isdue today.... So I am hoping il get a positivesoon..... I want toknow!
I hope deFgal isn't outxx


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy says that I'm still in- as of right now cuz AF hasn't really started the flow - still spotting so no idea... I think AF will still come but we'll see. It's really off to a weird strange start... 7 hours of spotting?! :nope: I don't think I got a chance but I'll hold my chin up cuz Guppy says so...


----------



## 5-a-side

Good luck for testing Saresy x


----------



## 5-a-side

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy says that I'm still in- as of right now cuz AF hasn't really started the flow - still spotting so no idea... I think AF will still come but we'll see. It's really off to a weird strange start... 7 hours of spotting?! :nope: I don't think I got a chance but I'll hold my chin up cuz Guppy says so...

How confusing. Yes, PMA hun, we're all here for you x


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, hang in there Natalie. I had spotting for a few hours the day my period was due and i was actually pregnant with my son! What color is the blood? Brown? Light pink? bright red? dark red?


re: opks as hpts. Most woman have some LH in their system throughout the entire cycle-even after Ov. but it just peaks prior to ovulation. If you are using an OPK as an HPT and you get a line, it only means your pregnant if the line is as dark or darker than the control line (just like it would look if you had a positive on it for ovulating). I hope we both see it soon :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

It was pink/brown at first. Now it's just bright red (light red)...


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm....hard to say. only time will tell. brown/pink sounds promising! Not sure about the red though. Is it more brownish pink with a little red tinge or is the majority red?


----------



## deafgal01

I think majority red but I'm overanalyzing things so I don't rightly know how you would define the amount of stuff I saw.


----------



## Guppy051708

erm...i doont know how to explain that. if youre saying its spotty and not a flow then you still have a chance! it's hard to say what will happen but right now it sounds fine :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy :hugs: Thanks for trying to keep my hopes up... I just don't know what to make of this, considering I've never had spotting before my AF... She always just came on full flow instantly when it was time. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

take it as a good sign for now and then see what happens.
It's hard to decide on something so prematurely iykwim.


----------



## jen020185

i am a april tester too can i join your thread :) im due to test 26th thanks xxxxx


----------



## givemebaby11

So I'm 8 dpo today and had some major ewcm... I know I o'd on day 20 of my cycle because I had 3 consecutive high temps and a positive opk. I sometimes get ewcm right before my period, but not this much and not this early. This is the 3rd day of it. Anyone see this as a good sign? The weird this is that I'm on Prometrium suppositories for about 5-6 and that's supposed to make your discharge the white creamy kind and I've seen that too. Not sure what it's all about, but I'm hoping it's more reason to be hopeful! My bb's have started hurting more... the shooting pains that I've been experiencing seem to have left, but now they're just kind of tender. Thoughts?


----------



## Guppy051708

jen020185 said:


> i am a april tester too can i join your thread :) im due to test 26th thanks xxxxx

Welcome! and best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.


----------



## jess214

Congrats to all the new BFP's :happydance: and :hugs:to the one that got a BFN...

I'm on CD 19, Got my first pos OPK on CD 14...It continued to be pos on Cd's 15, 16, 17. On the 18 the first one I took was pos and the one I took last night was neg...I took another one with my secound urine about 20 min ago and it's positive again...CONFUSED!:wacko: Whats going on??? Did I ovulate???


----------



## Guppy051708

jess214 said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's :happydance: and :hugs:to the one that got a BFN...
> 
> I'm on CD 19, Got my first pos OPK on CD 14...It continued to be pos on Cd's 15, 16, 17. On the 18 the first one I took was pos and the one I took last night was neg...I took another one with my secound urine about 20 min ago and it's positive again...CONFUSED!:wacko: Whats going on??? Did I ovulate???

I would consider yourself fertile until you get consistant negatives. Many woman have certain times of the day where the LH surge occurs. Plus if you didn't hold your urine as long or if you had something to drink, it can dilute the urine and may bring a false negative. Keep :sex: until its negative and then :sex: at least one day after-just in case.


----------



## givemebaby11

Guppy051708 said:


> has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.

That's pretty much been me, too! Except I would say my cramps have been more on and off. What do yours feel like? I remember having some shooting-like pains, then regular period cramps, and also some achy, ovulation type feeling.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I agree with Guppy Jess..and thanks for the wishes..I hope you get your BFP this cycle


----------



## LittleBird

deafgal01 said:


> :nope: Looks like i might be starting AF... Darn it, I really thought I had a chance this cycle... I am not sure if I should count myself out yet or not cuz it's still pretty light.

Nooooo! She better get back!


----------



## Kelly425

Hi ladies! Im 10 dpo today and still have no symptoms at all :shrug:. Normally by now bbs would be sore and I would have cramps. Ive caught a cold or something yesterday and I'm laying in bed today! I don't know what to think :wacko:

Congrats to all the BFP's, sorry for all the BFN and :witch: :hugs:!!


----------



## jess214

Guppy051708 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's :happydance: and :hugs:to the one that got a BFN...
> 
> I'm on CD 19, Got my first pos OPK on CD 14...It continued to be pos on Cd's 15, 16, 17. On the 18 the first one I took was pos and the one I took last night was neg...I took another one with my secound urine about 20 min ago and it's positive again...CONFUSED!:wacko: Whats going on??? Did I ovulate???
> 
> I would consider yourself fertile until you get consistant negatives. Many woman have certain times of the day where the LH surge occurs. Plus if you didn't hold your urine as long or if you had something to drink, it can dilute the urine and may bring a false negative. Keep :sex: until its negative and then :sex: at least one day after-just in case.Click to expand...

Okay thanks! hoping I'm not having an anovulatory:nope: I wanted to post a pic of my opk's but not sure how too. Maybe I'm reading them wrong... I really don't have any symptoms...Just got a cold about two days ago...


----------



## LittleBird

Becyboo__x said:


> I need opinions..
> 
> Im 2dpo now .. we :sex: saturday morning-mid afternoon several times but
> i have a feeling it wasnt the right time even if it says there might be a
> slight chance.. it says my most fertile days are between 4th-8th april..
> so being the 6th would it be a good idea to :sex: today for more of a chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? :cry:
> no-one seems to reply to me .. i wrote in TTC and no1 ever replies could just cry lol
> want some advice im clueless with the whole ov and stuff​

Aw, sorry for letting you down. I sometimes feel the same way, it can feel very lonely if you put yourself out there and don't get a response. I know for me, I check my subscribed threads and if people post like crazy, I spend time catching up on those before looking at new ones...

But back to your question. I would BD today. Especially because then you won't second guess whether you did as much as you could to get your BFP.


----------



## Guppy051708

givemebaby11 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.
> 
> That's pretty much been me, too! Except I would say my cramps have been more on and off. What do yours feel like? I remember having some shooting-like pains, then regular period cramps, and also some achy, ovulation type feeling.Click to expand...

yep. thats pretty much what it is! There were a couple of times where i felt normal but most of the time thats what its been feeling like! Hope this is a good sign! Had it with my first pregnancy- didn't have it with my second :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

jess214 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's :happydance: and :hugs:to the one that got a BFN...
> 
> I'm on CD 19, Got my first pos OPK on CD 14...It continued to be pos on Cd's 15, 16, 17. On the 18 the first one I took was pos and the one I took last night was neg...I took another one with my secound urine about 20 min ago and it's positive again...CONFUSED!:wacko: Whats going on??? Did I ovulate???
> 
> I would consider yourself fertile until you get consistant negatives. Many woman have certain times of the day where the LH surge occurs. Plus if you didn't hold your urine as long or if you had something to drink, it can dilute the urine and may bring a false negative. Keep :sex: until its negative and then :sex: at least one day after-just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay thanks! hoping I'm not having an anovulatory:nope: I wanted to post a pic of my opk's but not sure how too. Maybe I'm reading them wrong... I really don't have any symptoms...Just got a cold about two days ago...Click to expand...

Thats why i switched to the digitals (with smiley face/circle). I NEVER get a positive on the strip OPKs but i do on the digis-plus theres no guess work invovled :winkwink:


----------



## jess214

Guppy051708 said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's :happydance: and :hugs:to the one that got a BFN...
> 
> I'm on CD 19, Got my first pos OPK on CD 14...It continued to be pos on Cd's 15, 16, 17. On the 18 the first one I took was pos and the one I took last night was neg...I took another one with my secound urine about 20 min ago and it's positive again...CONFUSED!:wacko: Whats going on??? Did I ovulate???
> 
> I would consider yourself fertile until you get consistant negatives. Many woman have certain times of the day where the LH surge occurs. Plus if you didn't hold your urine as long or if you had something to drink, it can dilute the urine and may bring a false negative. Keep :sex: until its negative and then :sex: at least one day after-just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay thanks! hoping I'm not having an anovulatory:nope: I wanted to post a pic of my opk's but not sure how too. Maybe I'm reading them wrong... I really don't have any symptoms...Just got a cold about two days ago...Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why i switched to the digitals (with smiley face/circle). I NEVER get a positive on the strip OPKs but i do on the digis-plus theres no guess work invovled :winkwink:Click to expand...

If the :witch: shows this month, I'm switching over! Thanks!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope she doesn't show and you wont need em!! :dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

guppy-question for you! If I got my smiley face on the opk digital monday the 28th but by next day tues the 29th no smiley and light opk lines, was tues my ovulation day or could it be I o'd wednesday and Tuesday was within the window of 12-48 hours? I am so confused in trying to figure out if I am 7 spo or 8spo today..thanks


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> guppy-question for you! If I got my smiley face on the opk digital monday the 28th but by next day tues the 29th no smiley and light opk lines, was tues my ovulation day or could it be I o'd wednesday and Tuesday was within the window of 12-48 hours? I am so confused in trying to figure out if I am 7 spo or 8spo today..thanks

hmmm... my guess would be that you ov.ed Tuesday.


----------



## asibling4gi04

k thanks gup//


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Update..... I tested this morning at 10dpo with FRER and got bfn.... But not losing hope just yet!!!! I'm still in the race! No signs of the witch but she's not due until Sunday!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> Update..... I tested this morning at 10dpo with FRER and got bfn.... But not losing hope just yet!!!! I'm still in the race! No signs of the witch but she's not due until Sunday!!!

Great PMA hun! :friends: thanks for sharing, that will help others in the same situation keep their chin up :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

i want to be like you cupcake as I am flipping out at of 7dpo yesterday..emotions overloaded and cannot control my tears//but a BFN using +/- blue die cheapie..ughh..hate the wait....


----------



## Guppy051708

me too friend :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Kelly425 said:


> Hi ladies! Im 10 dpo today and still have no symptoms at all :shrug:. Normally by now bbs would be sore and I would have cramps. Ive caught a cold or something yesterday and I'm laying in bed today! I don't know what to think :wacko:
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's, sorry for all the BFN and :witch: :hugs:!!

Stuffy nose or runny nose is a good symptom of being preg! Hopefully that's what it is! I was surprised on here to see how many women were surprised to get BFP's because they had no obvious symptoms, so you're still in there!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ya but I would trade places with your sink right about now gup just to see the second line! lol..oh god what has become of my sanity?:hugs:


----------



## Kelly425

Anyone ever heard of having no symptoms at all at 10 dpo? Not even af symptoms?:shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

Kelly425 said:


> Anyone ever heard of having no symptoms at all at 10 dpo? Not even af symptoms?:shrug:

I just responded to you ^^ I've read it a few times in this forum since I joined.


----------



## asibling4gi04

kelly yes..in fact the months I had symptoms i had BFN when I did not have them I had BFP..I had only some dreams as a symptom until yesterday than became very emotional and bbs hurt even to walk so maybe PMS again for me? GOOD LUCK hun


----------



## Kelly425

KendraNoell said:


> Kelly425 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever heard of having no symptoms at all at 10 dpo? Not even af symptoms?:shrug:
> 
> I just responded to you ^^ I've read it a few times in this forum since I joined.Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't see this before u posted again lol


----------



## Kelly425

asibling4gi04 said:


> kelly yes..in fact the months I had symptoms i had BFN when I did not have them I had BFP..I had only some dreams as a symptom until yesterday than became very emotional and bbs hurt even to walk so maybe PMS again for me? GOOD LUCK hun

Thanks I hope it's a good thing, every month I have "symptoms" but now sofas none lol....i had an ectopic preg in 2009 but I can't remember if I had symptoms then since we were ntnp.


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!!!


----------



## Kelly425

So far* not sofas :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol sofas..well you never know, sometime no news is good news??


----------



## 5-a-side

what did I just do??? brought a FRER from the chemist when picking kids up from school. Why?? Why?? Why?? I've got a week to go and no real symptoms. So now its going to be sitting in my cupboard shouting at me to :test: 

I wish I could reach out and have a group hug, you ladies are all amazing. Guppy, thank you so much for starting us off and bringing us together x


----------



## CupcakeMommy

To all my EARLY testers with bfns.... Don't lose hope. Sometimes your body just doesn't want to be so nice.... You are still in the run. If your af hasn't come, remember that. Keep positive. Think happy thoughts. Try not to stress, your baby needs you to stay calm!!! :dust: HUGS


----------



## Guppy051708

5-a-side said:


> . Guppy, thank you so much for starting us off and bringing us together x

No problem sweetie :flower:
I am really loving all the support and sharing in these precious times with you ladies :friends:


----------



## lovingmom2

Want2bMum said:


> :happydance::happydance:CONGRATS TO ALL :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I posted a thread in the TTC section but no luck at all... 0 replies:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I am going to post it here as well in the hope that some of you girls can give me an honest advise based on experience or reading or just gut feeling...
> 
> here it is, let me know if it is confusing... I tend to be when I write in english :dohh:
> 
> 
> yesterday at 9DPO I had a low post O temp, still on the cover line though. So I thought that it could be ID but today I woke up and I had the lowest temp!!! Far below the cover line
> 
> The thing is that from saturday to monday (6 to 8DPO) I had some severe cramps and I thought AF was on its way, maybe at 10DPO....which I was not particularly happy about I usually get cramps 4 or 5 days before AF shows up, they are usually milder and intensify as AF approaches.
> 
> From Monday onwards I didn't have the slightest pain, nothing, none at all... and this is strange for me as cramps intensify up until AF shows up. My last LP was 10 day so I was expecting AF today, but even if I'll have a LP of 15 days this cycle (which I'd be extremely happy about!!!) I should already have cramps by now...
> 
> I also did the progesterone test when I was 2DPO... yes too early...now I know.... but it came back with a very high value.... so at the time I was not expecting a short LP or even cramps this early...
> 
> I am confused... I know I should wait to see if temps go up or down in the next few days but this is all I can think about
> 
> I was looking at many other ovulatory charts in FF and temps seem to go down the day AF comes not 2 or 3 days before....
> 
> The question is: Can ID last for more than a day, has anyone read or experienced this? Also how long before AF actually ahows up, do body temps go that low?
> 
> Would you like to stalk my chart?
> 
> Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> here is the link: My Ovulation Chart


I couldn't get your chart to open :shrug:

I think one low temp is okay, maybe it was late implantation? 

Repost your chart and I'll check it out. I just started charting myself but maybe I can help 

good Luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## jen020185

Congrats to all the bfp's EXCITiNG :D hugs to all the bfn's :( and lots of luck and baby dust to the rest of us testers!! :) hope April is our month :) xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Okay ladies who are like me and test at 7dpo or earlier..read this..made me feel better..also read implantation does not start usually until 6-10dpo..



days past conception/ovulation (DPO) hCG in mIU/mL
in singleton pregnancy 
7 days 0 - 5 
14 days 3 - 426 
21 days 18 - 7,340 
28 days 1,080 - 56,500 
35-42 days 7,650 - 229,000 
43-64 days 25,700 - 288,000 
57-78 days 13,300 - 253,000 
17-24 weeks 4,060 - 65,400 
25+ weeks 3,640 - 117,000


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies, just to let you know I won't be testing on the date I originally said as af was late last month so I am not quite sure where it will fall this month. Hope your ok x


----------



## lovingmom2

Want2bMum, I found your chart on another page. 

I would wait and see how you temp is tomorrow. If it goes up you should be okay.

Do you use OPK's? and do you test around the same time everyday?


----------



## USAFwifey

i'll be testing April 13 if the witch doesn't show her face!


----------



## mommyx1

so do you think you would have the metalic taste after implantation or before I have this the BB's are hurting and have had cramps for a while. trying to stop from testing but keep thinking maybe it could happen this early. LOL wishful thinking.


----------



## Guppy051708

mommyx1 said:


> so do you think you would have the metalic taste after implantation or before I have this the BB's are hurting and have had cramps for a while. trying to stop from testing but keep thinking maybe it could happen this early. LOL wishful thinking.

I had the metallic taste for BOTH pregnancies starting at 2 DPOs!


----------



## Guppy051708

USAFwifey said:


> i'll be testing April 13 if the witch doesn't show her face!

Welcome!
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/580304-december-2011-babies.html

for all those april testers with BFP's look forward to seeing you soon over in first tri, dont be a stranger 

:dust: for all the rest of the testers yet to go


----------



## Guppy051708

lynnikins said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/580304-december-2011-babies.html
> 
> for all those april testers with BFP's look forward to seeing you soon over in first tri, dont be a stranger
> 
> :dust: for all the rest of the testers yet to go

Thanks for posting that hun! :flow:
I hope i get to join ya!


----------



## mzswizz

Still no sign of AF. I see the BFP number increased!! Woudnt it be lovely to see the amount of BFPs matched exactly with the number of April testers?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- wish that would happen...

Btw congrats to all the :bfp: and :dust to all the ones still waiting/trying!


----------



## mzswizz

I am hoping that it will happen.


----------



## lovingmom2

lynnikins said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/580304-december-2011-babies.html
> 
> for all those april testers with BFP's look forward to seeing you soon over in first tri, dont be a stranger
> 
> :dust: for all the rest of the testers yet to go


congrats on the BFP :cloud9:

Hopefully you will have many more of us April testers joining you!!!! 

I test on the 8th!!!


----------



## Saresy

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy says that I'm still in- as of right now cuz AF hasn't really started the flow - still spotting so no idea... I think AF will still come but we'll see. It's really off to a weird strange start... 7 hours of spotting?! :nope: I don't think I got a chance but I'll hold my chin up cuz Guppy says so...

well i have never "spotted" before in my life.... im usually on the af or not.... but at 9dpo i had spotting and forgive my tmi but it was just like brown cm.... i was like thats it i am out of it this month woe is me etc etc for the day and then the next day i had a lil bit more... not even panty liner worthy to be honest. but here i am still in the game... so you are allowed a little bit of wallowing n then back to testing in a couple of days.... yey xx


----------



## minidancer

WOW so many more BFP's since I last looked, congrats to you all, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months ahead :flower:

:hugs: sorry to those that have been got by the :witch:

Well the :witch: got me today so i'm out, although I would have loved to get my BFP, I am kinda glad she arrived as this is my 1st real af since having my LO as I was on the pill from 6 weeks post birth. Now I know my body is back to normal so can start planning for a 2012 baby!!

Good luck to you all that are still to test I hope you get you :BFP:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

I am still in the game. I may test on Friday and another on Tuesday. Hopefully one of those will be a BFP. AF is officially 8 days late. Hoping it's not a whacky AF.


----------



## asibling4gi04

mswiz hopefully you will get your BFP...AS FOR ME, I am going to buy a FRER and try to hold off testing anymore til Friday morning (10dpo)...even than I am convincing myself of a BFN..Why am I falling apart this cycle??? Ughhhh :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

I was thinking AF was going to come on time and it would be another month of trying but now it is late and I think I ovulated later than I expected so I am still holding on and my hope and faith is increasing.


----------



## Saresy

hey my lovelies.... 
my af is due today and no sign. i am glad. i just noticed by boobs have shot up at least another size.... i have one of my bigger bras on and it is a lil snug. yey.... i kinda feel quite pregnant but am not testing positive. it normally takes like 4 or 5 days post period... i just cant stop testing i do not know what my problem is. 
for the last 3 days i have been so unbelievably tired, like crazilly tired. im laying on my bed now and am thinking of getting my babies into bed in the next half an hour and snuggling into bed myself. 
im so excited. 
i was a lil crazy going up to 7dpo but the last couple of days iv chilled out and the time has gone so much faster x


----------



## BeesBella

OMG the BFP's are coming in thick and fast !!!!
Here's hoping I will be one of them in 16 days lol.
:dust:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Guppy051708 said:


> has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.

ive had cramping that felt like af cramps for about a week but stopped yesterday now ive just got like a full feeling like ive eaten to much and my muscles are struggling to keep ma belly in hahaha x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

5-a-side said:


> what did I just do??? brought a FRER from the chemist when picking kids up from school. Why?? Why?? Why?? I've got a week to go and no real symptoms. So now its going to be sitting in my cupboard shouting at me to :test:
> 
> I wish I could reach out and have a group hug, you ladies are all amazing. Guppy, thank you so much for starting us off and bringing us together x

{{{{group hug}}}}}} best i could do :D

yea and i defo second the thanks to guppy :happydance:


----------



## givemebaby11

pink_phoenix said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.
> 
> ive had cramping that felt like af cramps for about a week but stopped yesterday now ive just got like a full feeling like ive eaten to much and my muscles are struggling to keep held ma belly in hahaha x x xClick to expand...

I'm 8 dpo and have had cramping pretty much since ovulation but they have almost completely stopped today, so I can relate! Not sure about the other feelings you were describing, but I was wondering about my cramps disappearing as well. When are you testing?


----------



## pink_phoenix

givemebaby11 said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.
> 
> ive had cramping that felt like af cramps for about a week but stopped yesterday now ive just got like a full feeling like ive eaten to much and my muscles are struggling to keep held ma belly in hahaha x x xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 8 dpo and have had cramping pretty much since ovulation but they have almost completely stopped today, so I can relate! Not sure about the other feelings you were describing, but I was wondering about my cramps disappearing as well. When are you testing?Click to expand...

im not 100% sure wen af is due so will be waiting till around the 15th ( if i can haha )


----------



## givemebaby11

Poppykins_88 said:


> It's sounds very positive givemebaby11!!! The giveaway for me every time is the stabbing pain in the boobies. I just don't get that when AF is coming. I will watch with interest in your developments, good luck darling!

awww, thank you so much! You are SO sweet. The stabbing, shooting pains are now gone (???) and they got really sore last night, but don't feel so bad today. Not sure what's going on, but your post is giving me lots of hope! :)


----------



## CupcakeMommy

givemebaby11 said:


> Poppykins_88 said:
> 
> 
> It's sounds very positive givemebaby11!!! The giveaway for me every time is the stabbing pain in the boobies. I just don't get that when AF is coming. I will watch with interest in your developments, good luck darling!
> 
> awww, thank you so much! You are SO sweet. The stabbing, shooting pains are now gone (???) and they got really sore last night, but don't feel so bad today. Not sure what's going on, but your post is giving me lots of hope! :)Click to expand...

We are really mirroring in symptoms. I got the stabbing pains last night then this morning they aren't bad at all. Cramping very minor...hhhmmmm I'm with ya girl!!!!


----------



## omgamandaa

AF got me. D:


----------



## Bella2223

I am out, af came two days early this morning. What a bummer!! Good luck to everone else!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

omgamandaa said:


> AF got me. D:

Sorry girlie. :hug:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Bella2223 said:


> I am out, af came two days early this morning. What a bummer!! Good luck to everone else!

Boo!!!! Sry girl. :hug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats to all the :bfp:s! Looks like the 5th was a very lucky day!

Unfortunately I'm out :-( :bfn: this morning and the :witch: arrived bang on time this afternoon. Next af not due til May 3 but I'm sure I could find time for an early test so could you mark me back in for the 30th Guppy? We need a May Testers thread now for all of us who are out to stick together :D


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to all who met the witch!!! I am waiting to test again. AF is 8 days late and I'm feeling on and off nauseous and sharp stabbing pains in my bbs. Think I ovulated late and I am going to test Tuesday but might just cave in and test Friday :haha:


----------



## pink_phoenix

mzswizz said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to all who met the witch!!! I am waiting to test again. AF is 8 days late and I'm feeling on and off nauseous and sharp stabbing pains in my bbs. Think I ovulated late and I am going to test Tuesday but might just cave in and test Friday :haha:

good luck, fingers crossed for u x x 
:dust:


----------



## frustrated11

Hey ladies, been reading the thread a little. I am 5 dpo today. I have a while before testing, but it's driving me mad. What kind of cruel joke is it to make us wait 2 whole weeks lol! I thought maybe this is the month. Seems like have been having symptons, but I am sure it's too early and they are all in my head. This will be our 5th month ttc.


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Anyone having af like cramps without the witch??? They are in full swing right after my morning bm.... (sry if tmi)


----------



## CupcakeMommy

frustrated11 said:


> Hey ladies, been reading the thread a little. I am 5 dpo today. I have a while before testing, but it's driving me mad. What kind of cruel joke is it to make us wait 2 whole weeks lol! I thought maybe this is the month. Seems like have been having symptons, but I am sure it's too early and they are all in my head. This will be our 5th month ttc.

We are all here with you!!! Welcome frustrated!


----------



## frustrated11

Thanks CupcakeMommy, hope we all get our BFP's this month!


----------



## kezz_howland

I am 6dpo. I've had creamy/watery cm for 5 days and lot's of it. My belly had felt bloated without being actually bloated for a few days, and today I'm having sharp pains in my left ovary type area, similar to what I get around ovulation.

I was looking at my chart and comparing it to some others and I know that one temp dip below coverline isn't supposed to mean much, but when looking at all those who got bfp's they didn't seem to drop below it at all. I dunno what to think! Just hoping this is my month


----------



## jfor3

Hi CupcakeMommy - Yes I'm having lots of cramps this month and weird ache in groin is aswell - hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## Tibtibs

Hi there I got my BFP :bfp:on 1st April! Yippee! x Congratulations all you April Preggie Tums xx:baby:


----------



## pink_phoenix

feeling pretty awful still 2day, spent all morningt till about 1 in bed, extra 7hours to narmal haha, now back in bed all ready. got headache, stuffy nose, extremly some bbs, constipation, bloated/full feeling, huge appitite,back ache, friendly cat haha, and really itchy and slightly swollen vjj ( increased blood flow possibly???:shrug:)

still trying ( not very well might i add ) not to get my hopes up but discovered its completly impossible :blush:

huggs and hope to all you ladies

massive congrats on the bfp

and extra love and baby dust to all the bfn and :witch:

xxxx love pink xxxx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Tibtibs said:


> Hi there I got my BFP :bfp:on 1st April! Yippee! x Congratulations all you April Preggie Tums xx:baby:

aww congratulations x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hi Everyone, I took my test today and got a BFN.... But still no sign of AF. My Cycles in the last 10 months have varied, so I'M still hopeful!

Congrats to all those with a BFP!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry to AF's latest victims... She can be so cruel! Congrats to the BFPs in the group!

I'm feeling very insecure about this cycle, but I'll keep with the program regardless. Regular BD, checking OPKs and CM. Hope this isn't a dumb question, but here goes: To those of you who check CM, how do you tell the diff between CM and the :spermy:?


----------



## Deputyswife

givemebaby11 said:


> Poppykins_88 said:
> 
> 
> It's sounds very positive givemebaby11!!! The giveaway for me every time is the stabbing pain in the boobies. I just don't get that when AF is coming. I will watch with interest in your developments, good luck darling!
> 
> awww, thank you so much! You are SO sweet. The stabbing, shooting pains are now gone (???) and they got really sore last night, but don't feel so bad today. Not sure what's going on, but your post is giving me lots of hope! :)Click to expand...

I did the same thing. I was wondering if it from the Clomid?


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Does clomid do that stuff??? I'm not on it and and totally mirroring her symptoms!


----------



## Luxy

I think I'm out,

What I thought (hoped!) might have been IB this morning looks like has turned into the :witch: I was only 8dpo today so feel very disappointed. I really hope it's just my body regulating itself after mirena (this was only my first cycle) as isn't an 8 day luteal phase a bad thing?!

Congrats to all the lovely ladies that got their BFP's!! Super sticky baby dust to all!

xx


----------



## Kelly425

LittleBird said:


> Sorry to AF's latest victims... She can be so cruel! Congrats to the BFPs in the group!
> 
> I'm feeling very insecure about this cycle, but I'll keep with the program regardless. Regular BD, checking OPKs and CM. Hope this isn't a dumb question, but here goes: To those of you who check CM, how do you tell the diff between CM and the :spermy:?

Not a dumb question, dh and I usually :sex: at night so I check cm in the morning after a shower. Also fertile cm is sticky and :spermy: is more watery. Don't know if I explained it good enough :shrug: but hope that helps


----------



## LittleBird

Kelly425 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to AF's latest victims... She can be so cruel! Congrats to the BFPs in the group!
> 
> I'm feeling very insecure about this cycle, but I'll keep with the program regardless. Regular BD, checking OPKs and CM. Hope this isn't a dumb question, but here goes: To those of you who check CM, how do you tell the diff between CM and the :spermy:?
> 
> Not a dumb question, dh and I usually :sex: at night so I check cm in the morning after a shower. Also fertile cm is sticky and :spermy: is more watery. Don't know if I explained it good enough :shrug: but hope that helpsClick to expand...

Good info! That's what I did too, but wasn't sure how accurate the results were.


----------



## givemebaby11

Deputyswife said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppykins_88 said:
> 
> 
> It's sounds very positive givemebaby11!!! The giveaway for me every time is the stabbing pain in the boobies. I just don't get that when AF is coming. I will watch with interest in your developments, good luck darling!
> 
> awww, thank you so much! You are SO sweet. The stabbing, shooting pains are now gone (???) and they got really sore last night, but don't feel so bad today. Not sure what's going on, but your post is giving me lots of hope! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same thing. I was wondering if it from the Clomid?Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'm not sure about the Clomid since I took it cd 5-9 and now I'm on cd 29, so I wouldn't think it's still in my system? Plus, I've taken Clomid other months and never experienced this... especially for such a long period of time.


----------



## hayley_m

af showed today :( so sad!


----------



## LittleBird

hayley_m said:


> af showed today :( so sad!

So sorry, hayley_m! :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

How did we get up to 19? Last I checked it was 16. And only 1 person has said they got a BFP since then.

Guppy did you put your sink on there?!?!?!?!


----------



## Juzzabelle

pink_phoenix said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.
> 
> ive had cramping that felt like af cramps for about a week but stopped yesterday now ive just got like a full feeling like ive eaten to much and my muscles are struggling to keep ma belly in hahaha x x xClick to expand...

I have had cramps/ stabbing pains since ov they come for a few seconds and then go, they're bit different to AF cramps. They're getting more frequent and more painful though. Never had these before! 

Let's hope it's a good sign! Good luck!! :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Kelly425 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to AF's latest victims... She can be so cruel! Congrats to the BFPs in the group!
> 
> I'm feeling very insecure about this cycle, but I'll keep with the program regardless. Regular BD, checking OPKs and CM. Hope this isn't a dumb question, but here goes: To those of you who check CM, how do you tell the diff between CM and the :spermy:?
> 
> Not a dumb question, dh and I usually :sex: at night so I check cm in the morning after a shower. Also fertile cm is sticky and :spermy: is more watery. Don't know if I explained it good enough :shrug: but hope that helpsClick to expand...

I think I read before that :spermy: pretty much disolves in water but cm kinda clumps together...


----------



## GettingBroody

hayley_m said:


> af showed today :( so sad!

Me too, it sucks... :hugs:


----------



## Juzzabelle

:hug::hug:Ahhh hugs to all BFN's! :hug::hug:

Congrats to all BFP's H&H9 months :)


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hayley and Broody- it got me today too...

As for CM- I think there's a water test you can do to sort the :spermy: from the actual cm. I think it's like someone said- the spermies will dissolve and the cm will gather at top staying clustered together.


----------



## shanaynay1

boooo.....AF just hit me... S!#T!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hugs to everyone that the witch got!

Good luck to everyone who hasn't tested yet.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all the :bfp:

Sorry to hear about anyone who got caught out :hugs:

And good luck to those waiting to test :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Shanaynay
 
Thanks Mz


----------



## GettingBroody

The :witch: seems to be on the rampage today! :hugs: to all.


----------



## Juzzabelle

LittleBird said:


> Sorry to AF's latest victims... She can be so cruel! Congrats to the BFPs in the group!
> 
> I'm feeling very insecure about this cycle, but I'll keep with the program regardless. Regular BD, checking OPKs and CM. Hope this isn't a dumb question, but here goes: To those of you who check CM, how do you tell the diff between CM and the :spermy:?

This isn't a stupid question at all :) fertile cm is clear (like raw egg Whites) also it stretches. 

This mucus is called EWCM because it strongly resembles raw egg white in that it is clear or streaked and is very stretchy and can be watery.* By placing your clean fingers into your vagina and obtaining a sample you can check for the appearance of EWCM.* When a sample of mucus is between your fingers, it 
may stretch for several inches and should like somewhat like raw egg whites.

Do a search for EWCM or fertile CM for more info. 

:)


----------



## victorial8

I know I am a bit late but can I join too. I am due AF on the 13th April (day after my birthday!! :) )


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

just a wee update still no :af: which is good but going to wait a few more days before testing just to make sure will keep u all posted. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

MrsCTaylor .. Good luck! it looks good for you :dust:


----------



## daydreaming22

Would love to join! I should test on April 13 but I dont know if I can hold out that long


----------



## Guppy051708

Everything has been updated! you girls sure have been chatty while i was out lol but thats what i like to see!

So sorry to those who the ugly :witch: showed her face to :hugs:

Congrats to the :bfp:!

Ladies, i was notified in other threads about some of our testers and their :bfp: (thats why its not in here).

:haha: and for shits and giggles im gonna add my kitchen sink as a :bfp:! :rofl:


----------



## Deputyswife

asibling4gi04 said:


> PINK, aw...I am in same boatas you..at 7dpo yesterday, weepy and BFN! I am due for AF the 13th so maybe too early?

I'm with you girls!! AF due the 13 for me too. I've had sore bbs, crammpy, crabby, and slight nuasea. I tested this afternoon with a test from the clinic I work at and nothing no evap just plain blueand white!! :wacko:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Deputyswife said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> PINK, aw...I am in same boatas you..at 7dpo yesterday, weepy and BFN! I am due for AF the 13th so maybe too early?
> 
> I'm with you girls!! AF due the 13 for me too. I've had sore bbs, crammpy, crabby, and slight nuasea. I tested this afternoon with a test from the clinic I work at and nothing no evap just plain blueand white!! :wacko:Click to expand...

well keep ur chin up, im trying to wait aslong as possible before i test.
best of luck and lots of baby dust x x x x x


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats to all the new BFPs I'm trying to hold out but might cave in tomorrow or Friday :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: and for shits and giggles im gonna add my kitchen sink as a :bfp:! :rofl:



:rofl:


----------



## givemebaby11

mzswizz said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs I'm trying to hold out but might cave in tomorrow or Friday :haha:

Do it! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Seeing that AF is 8 days late I'm going to see what's the outcome Thursday.


----------



## Lisa92881

LOL Guppy!!! I just cracked up at the icon you used announcing your kitchen sink's :bfp: on the first page!! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Ok riddle me this... Anyone EVER experienced, spotting, then light flow of AF, and then back to spotting? Granted the spotting is because I'm lying down when I slept but still, it's weird for me cuz it's always been full flow first day of AF...


----------



## deafgal01

Lisa92881 said:


> LOL Guppy!!! I just cracked up at the icon you used announcing your kitchen sink's :bfp: on the first page!! :rofl:

:saywhat: Now i gotta see this for myself!!!!!! *goes to look* :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe AF is playing games with you deafgal or maybe it's not AF ooooh!!


----------



## givemebaby11

deafgal01 said:


> Ok riddle me this... Anyone EVER experienced, spotting, then light flow of AF, and then back to spotting? Granted the spotting is because I'm lying down when I slept but still, it's weird for me cuz it's always been full flow first day of AF...

My last period was kind of like that... I got SO excited but I wasn't preggers. I spotted for about 2 days and then had a whole day with NOTHING... thought for sure it was implantation bleeding and then the next day it was full on and bright red (tmi). I have heard of women thinking they're having their period and then coming to find out it was IB, so I hope that's the case for you! (I know that's probably not what you wanted to hear, but I did want to add my 2 cents) :)


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks for your input... I figured it's just AF playing cruel tricks with me this time around... Arugh, it's never done that before. I have cramps so I know it's gotta be AF teasing... Mean witch!


----------



## peanutbear

Hey, Can I get in? I'm testing around April 18th and hoping for a beautiful boy- but mostly a pregnancy!


----------



## Lings

Hello! I am testing in April!
most like April 9 then I will be 11 dpo.

Baby dusts to all!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome ladies :hi:
the thread has been updated.
Best of luck! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## StarKatie

:rofl: LOVE that you added your sink to the front page!!!! It definetly adds some much needed humor to this trying time in our lives. (I loved reading the story about it too). And I wanted to add another thanks to you Guppy for all of the hard work you are doing on this thread. Its hard for me to keep up with it most days and I don't even need to worry about carefully reading each post and updating the front page.

Update on me: I am officially in confused-ville! In my head I am still waiting to ov, but FF says I am 6 dpo. :wacko: My temps seem to indicate that I might have already ov-ed but that would have been earlier than normal and I think a few of the temps can be attributed to the weather heating up a lot for a few days. My cm is really confusing me, I thought I had a handle on it, but this is really the first month I've tried charting that so who knows... Not to mention I have been OPK-ing for I believe 8 days now without a positive. Some days I was even doing 2 day. I know that it is very possible to ov and even get preggo without getting a +OPK, but still confusing because I haven't had trouble the last few months getting a +. Anyone who feels like chart stalking, any input is appreciated. :D

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## deafgal01

Maybe you just ovulate late? :shrug: I don't know...


----------



## StarKatie

deafgal01 said:


> Maybe you just ovulate late? :shrug: I don't know...

Well yea, I usually ov around CD 18, but my temps seem to indicate I might have ov cd14...but the other signs don't really...urgh, what a pain this TTC crap is, haha.

How are you DG? Any news?


----------



## deafgal01

Star- :shrug: I don't even know where to begin... AF is just being plain weird today. I decided to put her in the corner time out by bullying her with a tampon... :-= So we'll see who wins this battle.


----------



## StarKatie

Lol good job, you show her who's boss! My fingers are still crossed for you that's it not really her!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I do have the most clever cosmic way of looking at things, don't I? :shrug: I think it is her considering how bad the cramps were earlier in the afternoon but I'm alright. Give her a day or two to straighten up from that time out and she'll kick out the full flow then unless I beat her to it with the tampon soldiers... :-=


----------



## 5-a-side

LMAO at the kitchen sink Guppy! Thank you, you made me smile and i badly need to.

So much going on with this thread.
More BFP, yeah!
Sadly more AF, Boo!

TTC is so emotionally straining its surprising any of us make it through with an ounze of sanity left.


----------



## deafgal01

Tell me about it, 5... I'm amazed I still have any sanity left in me, after 5 cycles of charting and 4 cycles of trying and 1st time AF teasing me... :nope: I don't know how we find the strength to go on and face fate.


----------



## secsimahmah

I'll be testing April 19th and I'm hoping for a girl and for it to be twins.... I hope I get a :bfp: this month my birthday is on the 10th! It would be the best present ever!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: You found your way over here! Yay... :hi:


----------



## secsimahmah

I did! Thank you so much for all of your help! And for telling me about this it looks like fun!!


----------



## ljo1984

well 4 dpo and no symptoms! sometimes a couple of pulling pains on the side i ovulated but thats it, not that id expect any symptoms at 4dpo lol. gonna start testing tuesday i think at 9dpo.


----------



## deafgal01

No problem- all the ladies on this thread are cool... :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

well done to all :bfp: and to the :witch: sorry to you guys also to ones still waiting here's some :dust: x


----------



## secsimahmah

ok so how do you guys get all this pretty stuff in your signatures?


----------



## deafgal01

I get the ticker from Fertilityfriend.com and you can put whatever you want in your signature under the user cp (edit signature). I'm not sure how to do the fancy pictures and all that stuff- there is a forum where you can request someone to make one for you... I'm not sure where exactly though. Maybe someone here can help me with that?


----------



## secsimahmah

Ok awesome! I'll have to look around and see what I can find... Thank you!


----------



## bumpyboo

Congrats to all the BFPs!! I keep getting sharp stomach pains and headaches! cold they be signs?!


----------



## BeesBella

Wow so many BFP's ! Congrats all !

Whoop, CD14 for me now, only 2 days until I ovulate. Have beed BDing with Preseed since CD12 and am gunna continue until CD17. My OPK's are starting to get a lot darker and I was really wet yesterday, more creamy that EWCM but still, wet's gotta be good right ?

Now I really need to get my BFP this month or next month as I have just been offered a place on a BSc Midwifery course (ironically with placement in the hospital I was born in) and I start in Feb 2012 so I really need to make a baby and get it out by then and then the first few months of the course will be pretty laid back and I will have time with the baby before I start my placement. I've got it all figured out lol..

Comeon ovulation !!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG GUPPY you added the sink to BFPS LOL..Thanks we all needed a good laugh! Hey, wondering if I should change my test date from the 9th? I am not due for AF until the 13th..thinking I will test on the 9th in the morning anyway?? Thoughts?? 

LADIES, CONGRATS TO the BFPS, HUGS and peace to the ladies who got the witchy poo..have a feeling I will be joining you shortly...I am so negative spirited this cycle..I do not know why...hate feeling this way! Hugs to all!!!:hugs:


----------



## mdspop

Hi everyone!

I think i got my :bfp: today- i've used 3 different tests

ic- feint positive line
Morrisons own- very feint positive line
Clear blue digital- 1-2 weeks pregnant!

Got a doc appointment tomorrow to confirm so fingers crossed...i'll add the tests below x
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









neg2.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









DSC02843.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC02842.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

Mdspop-congrats!!!!


----------



## StarKatie

Wow mdspop! Looks official and VERY exciting. Congrats!!! :happydance::headspin:


----------



## 5-a-side

I love those digi's
*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Juzzabelle

mdspop said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think i got my :bfp: today- i've used 3 different tests
> 
> ic- feint positive line
> Morrisons own- very feint positive line
> Clear blue digital- 1-2 weeks pregnant!
> 
> Got a doc appointment tomorrow to confirm so fingers crossed...i'll add the tests below x

All looks extremely positive congratulations!! :)


----------



## mdspop

Thanks everyone :flower:

I'm so scared it's all wrong! Hopefully once the doctor confirms it will sink in!? 

I <3 Digitals- i need things spelled out! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats md!!! :yipee: This is so exciting! So happy for you! :flow:

Thread has been updated.


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> OMG GUPPY you added the sink to BFPS LOL..Thanks we all needed a good laugh! Hey, wondering if I should change my test date from the 9th? I am not due for AF until the 13th..thinking I will test on the 9th in the morning anyway?? Thoughts??

:haha: thanks! i thought we all could use a good laugh :D

depends. How long is your LP usually?


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy.... You crack me up. Well tested with FMU FRER and got bfn... I'm not giving up hope till the witch shows her face!!!


----------



## mdspop

Guppy051708 said:


> Congrats md!!! :yipee: This is so exciting! So happy for you! :flow:
> 
> Thread has been updated.

Thank you so much! :happydance:

I'm stunned! :shock:


----------



## Guppy051708

^Isn't it amazing!


----------



## 5-a-side

Ohhhh, look at that ticker :cloud9:


----------



## StarKatie

5-a-side said:


> Ohhhh, look at that ticker :cloud9:

Yea I think I've got ticker envy. :haha:


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi Guppy051708

Can I get added to your wonderful thread please I am testing on the 25th April and dont care what sex I just want one lol.

Thanks x


----------



## StarKatie

:hi: DancingDiva. Welcome to the thread! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

DancingDiva said:


> Hi Guppy051708
> 
> Can I get added to your wonderful thread please I am testing on the 25th April and dont care what sex I just want one lol.
> 
> Thanks x

Welcome! :wave:
You have been added. Best of luck dear :flower:
:dust:


----------



## frustrated11

yay! love to see the bfp's!!


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy- did you see sec's request to be added to the list? She's on page 214... Just wanted to make sure you didn't miss her!


----------



## DancingDiva

Thanks for adding me cant wait to see all the BFP coming throughout the month x


----------



## mommyx1

Congrats to all the :bfp:.... Lots of :dust:to those still waiting .... AND :hug:TO THOSE THAT AF GOT.


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Wow I feel so out of the loop....CONGRATS to all those BFP!!!! Big hugs and prayers for the witches who came and WELCOME to all these newbies to the thread!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Josefin

The :witch: got me this month...


----------



## Guppy051708

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy- did you see sec's request to be added to the list? She's on page 214... Just wanted to make sure you didn't miss her!

 didn't miss her. I added her earlier :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Josefin said:


> The :witch: got me this month...

:hug:Im sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## wildeone

22 :bfp: That's amazing . . . only slept for a while and 3 more :bfp:!!!! I want one!!!


----------



## CateFace

I've had NADDA so far - negative on everything, IC's FRERs and Digis...I'm only 11DPO but I'm not too optimistic at this point


----------



## Guppy051708

Shared from one of our "thread reminders" :D



ariesmandy said:


> just got my bfp yesterday afternoon, heres my symptoms
> 
> 
> 4dpo- really sore back
> 5dpo- really sore back, tiredness
> 6dpo- really sore back, cramps, vivid dreams (6-10dpo)
> 7dpo- really sore back,cramps, sore bb's, stuffed nose, wave of dizzines/nausea, forgetfulness
> 8dpo- all of the above
> 9dpo- really sore back itchy/sore bb's, sore throat, nausea, creamy/yellow cm
> 10-15dpo- really sore back, pulling/stabbing cramps, felt like af was coming running to bathroom to check, (tmi) felt wet down there, white/watery cm
> 11dpo- negative hpt
> 15dpo- very faint positive
> 16dpo- darker positive


----------



## CupcakeMommy

wildeone said:


> 22 :bfp: That's amazing . . . Only slept for a while and 3 more :bfp:!!!! I want one!!!

me too!!!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

ariesmandy said:


> just got my bfp yesterday afternoon, heres my symptoms
> 4dpo- really sore back
> 5dpo- really sore back, tiredness
> 6dpo- really sore back, cramps, vivid dreams (6-10dpo)
> 7dpo- really sore back,cramps, sore bb's, stuffed nose, wave of dizzines/nausea, forgetfulness
> 8dpo- all of the above
> 9dpo- really sore back itchy/sore bb's, sore throat, nausea, creamy/yellow cm
> 10-15dpo- really sore back, pulling/stabbing cramps, felt like af was coming running to bathroom to check, (tmi) felt wet down there, white/watery cm
> 11dpo- negative hpt
> 15dpo- very faint positive
> 16dpo- darker positive

Definitely a positive post for us 10 & 11dpo girls!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Juzzabelle

CupcakeMommy said:


> wildeone said:
> 
> 
> 22 :bfp: That's amazing . . . Only slept for a while and 3 more :bfp:!!!! I want one!!!
> 
> me too!!!!!!Click to expand...

Me three!!!

:wacko:


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats on all the BFP's!!!! and Sorry to anyone who is out:( Hopefully you will get a new Years baby!!!!



I'll be 13 dpo tomorrow! Looking forward to testing on my Grandma's birthday!!! I'm really hoping for the BFP! Feeling good, tired at time, sore hips, and super wet with watery/cm too!!!! 

Come on Grandma! Help me get that BFP!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Me four!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

So I'm off for a small vaca till tomorrow night. So I'll be bnb mia. :sad: . I'm going to go through some major withdrawals.... Maybe I'll have some good ole :bfp: news when I get back!!!! I'll miss you ladies and :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## givemebaby11

mzswizz said:


> Me four!

Have you tested yet? Yesterday I thought you were saying you might test this morning???


----------



## mzswizz

I tested still a bfn.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well im 5dpo today and no symptoms at all. Have had more in previous months wen got bfn's, think im just ignoring any cramps or twinges i maybe having and putting them down to be a normal part of my cycle! Very boring tww for me so far, well i mean 10 day wait as i o'd late! Grrrr....think i may have missed eggy due to this as bd'd mon n tues thinkin wud o wed, then didnt get almost pos opk til fri night!!! Didnt get to bd again til late sat night so am thinkin am out already......:shrug:

Ohhhhh lotsa lovely BFP's! Fab girls n congrats to ya's....xx:hugs:

Good luck to all us girls still in limbo xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Juzzabelle

FX'd for you :)

I am 12 DPO, testing on Saturday. 

I have sore BB's and weird pains sort of aching and stabbing on and off in my lower abdomen Not like AF pains and not felt this before, but other than that nothing! 

good luck to all still waiting and congrats to all BFP's :)


----------



## Flowerbaby

Juzzabelle said:


> FX'd for you :)
> 
> I am 12 DPO, testing on Saturday.
> 
> I have sore BB's and weird pains sort of aching and stabbing on and off in my lower abdomen Not like AF pains and not felt this before, but other than that nothing!
> 
> good luck to all still waiting and congrats to all BFP's :)

Oh sounding good hun, i hope you get ya BFP!! How exciting!!! Im away from tmor til sunday so wen i get back online on sun aftnun i hope to c ya BFP! Infact i hope to see everyone get BFP's, got gooood vibes for stacks more BFP's on this thread!! Would love to get mine tooo! :hugs:


----------



## Juzzabelle

babyhopes2011 said:


> Juzzabelle said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you :)
> 
> I am 12 DPO, testing on Saturday.
> 
> I have sore BB's and weird pains sort of aching and stabbing on and off in my lower abdomen Not like AF pains and not felt this before, but other than that nothing!
> 
> good luck to all still waiting and congrats to all BFP's :)
> 
> Oh sounding good hun, i hope you get ya BFP!! How exciting!!! Im away from tmor til sunday so wen i get back online on sun aftnun i hope to c ya BFP! Infact i hope to see everyone get BFP's, got gooood vibes for stacks more BFP's on this thread!! Would love to get mine tooo! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahhh thank you :D

I am keeping my fingers tightly X for you hun :) 

Hope you have a nice time away! :)


----------



## mommyx1

so i had an angel therapy reading and it said that I will get a :bfp: in April 2011 and that she saw "1 week" which she is thinking it means in about 7-10 days I will show a :bfp:. So counting from the dates she gave me that puts me getting it sometime between the 12th and the 16th. She also said that I need some good laughs and not to stress and that a angel wants me to give up caffeine. So i am going to listen to her. Goodbye caffeine you helped keep me awake on those long nights, I will miss you but its for a good cause, Trust me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

mommyx1 said:


> so i had an angel therapy reading and it said that I will get a :bfp: in April 2011 and that she saw "1 week" which she is thinking it means in about 7-10 days I will show a :bfp:. So counting from the dates she gave me that puts me getting it sometime between the 12th and the 16th. She also said that I need some good laughs and not to stress and that a angel wants me to give up caffeine. So i am going to listen to her. Goodbye caffeine you helped keep me awake on those long nights, I will miss you but its for a good cause, Trust me!!!!!!!!

Wow thats a fab reading hun!! Where did u get that??? Ohhhh i hope u get ya bfp n you must stay away from caffeine!! I just drink caffeine free tea during tww, cudnt give up my cuppa tea completely! Thank goodnesx for Tetley's decaf!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Kelly425

mommyx1 said:


> so i had an angel therapy reading and it said that I will get a :bfp: in April 2011 and that she saw "1 week" which she is thinking it means in about 7-10 days I will show a :bfp:. So counting from the dates she gave me that puts me getting it sometime between the 12th and the 16th. She also said that I need some good laughs and not to stress and that a angel wants me to give up caffeine. So i am going to listen to her. Goodbye caffeine you helped keep me awake on those long nights, I will miss you but its for a good cause, Trust me!!!!!!!!

That's awesome!!! Hope they are right and u get your BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## kezz_howland

6 or 7 dpo today. I have strange twingy-pulling pains in left side, sometimes feels like it's throbbing. Loads of creamy/watery cm, which i'm sure had dried up this time last month. And still sore nipples, but had those until AF came last cycle. Temps still above the line, but not by much!


----------



## pink_phoenix

mommyx1 said:


> so i had an angel therapy reading and it said that I will get a :bfp: in April 2011 and that she saw "1 week" which she is thinking it means in about 7-10 days I will show a :bfp:. So counting from the dates she gave me that puts me getting it sometime between the 12th and the 16th. She also said that I need some good laughs and not to stress and that a angel wants me to give up caffeine. So i am going to listen to her. Goodbye caffeine you helped keep me awake on those long nights, I will miss you but its for a good cause, Trust me!!!!!!!!

wow thats unbelieveable i hope you get ur :bfp: 

xxxxx


----------



## Tink1659

Test day April 11-14 for me. The 11th I will be 11dpo which is when I got my BFP in Feb, but miscarried in March. I am hoping for another boy! Or twins! Thanks! This thread is fun!


----------



## lovingmom2

babyhopes2011 said:


> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> so i had an angel therapy reading and it said that I will get a :bfp: in April 2011 and that she saw "1 week" which she is thinking it means in about 7-10 days I will show a :bfp:. So counting from the dates she gave me that puts me getting it sometime between the 12th and the 16th. She also said that I need some good laughs and not to stress and that a angel wants me to give up caffeine. So i am going to listen to her. Goodbye caffeine you helped keep me awake on those long nights, I will miss you but its for a good cause, Trust me!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow thats a fab reading hun!! Where did u get that??? Ohhhh i hope u get ya bfp n you must stay away from caffeine!! I just drink caffeine free tea during tww, cudnt give up my cuppa tea completely! Thank goodnesx for Tetley's decaf!!! Lol xxxClick to expand...


MommyX1.... Wow! :kiss: That is an awesome reading! :kiss: I'm so curious to see the outcome!!!:winkwink: Are you having any symptoms? 

And I agree I love my decaf Tetley's tea! :coffee: I drink it everyday!!!! I do have an occasional Dunkin decaf too :coffee:


----------



## GettingBroody

mdspop said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think i got my :bfp: today- i've used 3 different tests
> 
> ic- feint positive line
> Morrisons own- very feint positive line
> Clear blue digital- 1-2 weeks pregnant!
> 
> Got a doc appointment tomorrow to confirm so fingers crossed...i'll add the tests below x

Woohoo!!! Congratulations!! :happydance: Nice line on the ic - no squinting required!


----------



## mdspop

GettingBroody said:


> mdspop said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I think i got my :bfp: today- i've used 3 different tests
> 
> ic- feint positive line
> Morrisons own- very feint positive line
> Clear blue digital- 1-2 weeks pregnant!
> 
> Got a doc appointment tomorrow to confirm so fingers crossed...i'll add the tests below x
> 
> Woohoo!!! Congratulations!! :happydance: Nice line on the ic - no squinting required!Click to expand...

Thank you ! :) 

Morrisons test is pants though! Wouldn't recommend- seeing as i'm 14 or 15dpo and practically nothing showing!


----------



## lovingmom2

kezz_howland said:


> 6 or 7 dpo today. I have strange twingy-pulling pains in left side, sometimes feels like it's throbbing. Loads of creamy/watery cm, which i'm sure had dried up this time last month. And still sore nipples, but had those until AF came last cycle. Temps still above the line, but not by much!

Sounds very promising! How many days have your temps been low?


----------



## GettingBroody

CupcakeMommy said:


> So I'm off for a small vaca till tomorrow night. So I'll be bnb mia. :sad: . I'm going to go through some major withdrawals.... Maybe I'll have some good ole :bfp: news when I get back!!!! I'll miss you ladies and :dust: to you all!!!!

Bon voyage!!!! Have fun! :D


----------



## kezz_howland

Take a look at my chart. They seem to be heading in a vaguely downward direction! I'm hoping they are going to shoot back up again! But i'll probably wake up in the morning and it'll be back to normal. I go to France on Tuesday, and i'm due for af on Wednesday. I would so rather start my holiday with a BFP than AF!!


----------



## Kelly425

My symptoms so far are 1-9dpo nothing, 10dpo cold symptoms, today 11dpo cold symptoms still and spotting this morning, more brown than actually spotting and only a tiny bit on the tp sry tmi!! Lol I can't help but get excited bc I've never had spotting and I've always had a ton of symptoms every month which was always BFN! I'm not sure if I can wait till Monday to test :haha: 

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## lovingmom2

*Congrats mdspop!!!! *

https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2249/2249100ya3j4jbft6.jpg


----------



## GettingBroody

Guppy, will you stick me in again to test on the 30th please? Will only be 9-10 dpo then I think but not ready to leave you lovely April ladies yet, lol! Thanks! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Everything is all updated ladies :D
:dust:


----------



## lovingmom2

kezz_howland said:


> Take a look at my chart. They seem to be heading in a vaguely downward direction! I'm hoping they are going to shoot back up again! But i'll probably wake up in the morning and it'll be back to normal. I go to France on Tuesday, and i'm due for af on Wednesday. I would so rather start my holiday with a BFP than AF!!


Have fun on your holiday! I wish I had time to take a vacation! :plane: We've had pretty crappy weather in Illinois for the past 5 months!!!! 

Good luck on the chart. I just started myself so I have no idea what it all means. :shrug: Hopefully they will shot up tomorrow. I'm sure the more we temp the more we will know what is normal for us.


----------



## lovingmom2

Kelly425 said:


> My symptoms so far are 1-9dpo nothing, 10dpo cold symptoms, today 11dpo cold symptoms still and spotting this morning, more brown than actually spotting and only a tiny bit on the tp sry tmi!! Lol I can't help but get excited bc I've never had spotting and I've always had a ton of symptoms every month which was always BFN! I'm not sure if I can wait till Monday to test :haha:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!


:dust: Good Luck Kelly! :dust:


----------



## wildeone

AF got me !!! :( i'm only 11 dpo :(


----------



## mommyx1

lovingmom2 said:


> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> so i had an angel therapy reading and it said that I will get a :bfp: in April 2011 and that she saw "1 week" which she is thinking it means in about 7-10 days I will show a :bfp:. So counting from the dates she gave me that puts me getting it sometime between the 12th and the 16th. She also said that I need some good laughs and not to stress and that a angel wants me to give up caffeine. So i am going to listen to her. Goodbye caffeine you helped keep me awake on those long nights, I will miss you but its for a good cause, Trust me!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow thats a fab reading hun!! Where did u get that??? Ohhhh i hope u get ya bfp n you must stay away from caffeine!! I just drink caffeine free tea during tww, cudnt give up my cuppa tea completely! Thank goodnesx for Tetley's decaf!!! Lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> MommyX1.... Wow! :kiss: That is an awesome reading! :kiss: I'm so curious to see the outcome!!!:winkwink: Are you having any symptoms?
> 
> And I agree I love my decaf Tetley's tea! :coffee: I drink it everyday!!!! I do have an occasional Dunkin decaf too :coffee:Click to expand...

well i have had vramps starting around 2 dpo and white stretchy cm and backache almost everyday. I found this lady who gives free angel therapy readings sometimes on facebook. message me if you would like to know so you can do it as well. I am excited to see the outcome i have never tried this tea but i think i will give it a try where can you get it. it feels like next week will not get here fast enough. LOL


----------



## lovingmom2

mommyx1 said:


> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> so i had an angel therapy reading and it said that I will get a :bfp: in April 2011 and that she saw "1 week" which she is thinking it means in about 7-10 days I will show a :bfp:. So counting from the dates she gave me that puts me getting it sometime between the 12th and the 16th. She also said that I need some good laughs and not to stress and that a angel wants me to give up caffeine. So i am going to listen to her. Goodbye caffeine you helped keep me awake on those long nights, I will miss you but its for a good cause, Trust me!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow thats a fab reading hun!! Where did u get that??? Ohhhh i hope u get ya bfp n you must stay away from caffeine!! I just drink caffeine free tea during tww, cudnt give up my cuppa tea completely! Thank goodnesx for Tetley's decaf!!! Lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> MommyX1.... Wow! :kiss: That is an awesome reading! :kiss: I'm so curious to see the outcome!!!:winkwink: Are you having any symptoms?
> 
> And I agree I love my decaf Tetley's tea! :coffee: I drink it everyday!!!! I do have an occasional Dunkin decaf too :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> well i have had vramps starting around 2 dpo and white stretchy cm and backache almost everyday. I found this lady who gives free angel therapy readings sometimes on facebook. message me if you would like to know so you can do it as well. I am excited to see the outcome i have never tried this tea but i think i will give it a try where can you get it. it feels like next week will not get here fast enough. LOLClick to expand...

I get mine at jewel but I'm sure all the local stores should have it. I order it online for my Keurig too! 

Tomorrow I'm 13 dpo so I'm testing but if my af shows I'll inbox you for the info!


----------



## lovingmom2

wildeone said:


> AF got me !!! :( i'm only 11 dpo :(

Sorry hun! Good luck next month! :winkwink:


----------



## GettingBroody

wildeone said:


> AF got me !!! :( i'm only 11 dpo :(

Aw, :hugs:


----------



## fragglerock

Is it too late to get added to this thread? I'm going to test this Saturday 4/9.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

Just a wee update still no :witch: which is good she was due today so here's hoping she stays away tested this afternoon but I got a :bfn: x


----------



## pinksandy3

the witch got me :( 

baby dust to everyone still waiting to test! x


----------



## secsimahmah

Ok so I'm pretty sure I ov'd somewhere between the 2nd and 4th which puts me about 3-5 dpo. And yesterday and today I've had cramps and backache and a creamy white cm. Could this mean anything???


----------



## givemebaby11

Like many of you guys have said, I'm just loving this thread! Always looking forward to logging on and seeing what you ladies have to say (and hoping we're adding more BFP's to the list!)

Guppy - your original post says you want to be the thread with the most amount of BFP's... how many do we need to be the most?

Okay, I have a question that I was hoping some of you might be able to help me with. Is anyone else on some kind of suppository (I'm on Prometrium) and wondering about Implantation Bleeding? My pills are an orange/mauve kind of color and I've seen some pink mixed in with ewcm or the lotiony discharge a few days and I don't know if I can get excited about that since I'm taking suppositories. I figured some of you are in a similar boat and might have some insight. I know it's going to give a discharge no matter what, but I'm wondering about the pink mixed it with that. Anyone use Prometrium (or something similar) and gotten true IB?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sorry everyone who got af..9dpo here. Tested on frer this afternoon and still bfn . : (


----------



## Saresy

hey girls
iv been busy bear and havent been able to catch up...but my boobs are MASSIVE and dont fit in any of my bras and my af was due yesterday and nothing so i think my symptoms were real and not in my head.... still testing negative but will do it in 2 days time and will know then.... yey xx


----------



## michelleclare

Hey i am testing 22nd of april :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome hun! I have added you to the front :D best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no AF for me im not sure what the heck is going on !


----------



## lovingmom2

When was your Af due again? and have you tested since?


----------



## ollysmom73

Hi there,

I think I was due to test on the 7th or the 8th. AF got me today :(
Good luck to everyone else x *babydust*


----------



## StarKatie

ollysmom73 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think I was due to test on the 7th or the 8th. AF got me today :(
> Good luck to everyone else x *babydust*

:hugs: I'm sorry!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

She was due on the cd28 but i had a chemical pregnancy according to my betas but i dont trust em since the positive one was at 4 dpo , so far stil bfn's


----------



## ButterflyK

Question to all you ladies. 

I usually have pretty consistant cramps from right after OV till AF shows up. This month I have had hardly any cramping at all. Do you think that's a good thing? 

I used Vitrex this month but only half the cycle and same thing with Evening Prime Rose but I don't think me taking them only 14 days would help so quickly in stopping cramping like this do you?


----------



## CanAmFam

Guppy051708 said:


> has anyone else had cramping since pretty much ovulation day? Im 7 DPOs and thats what ive been getting for about the last week.

 i just wrote about this yesterday ( i think i was 7dpo then too) i had almost period cramps for 3 days, days 5,6,7,8 (or 4, 5, 6,-- my ticker is a day off from my trigger shot ovulation). they subsided today and no sign of AF (it is pretty early if that is the case)

a few others were mentioning the cramps too. the cramps made me and a few others almost nauseous/ get sick. and of course, the lovely back ache with it. 

im happy i had a day today free of the cramps and only a dull back ache. lol. 

ive never been a cramper really, and i was super worried. but now that ive seen others have had it, and they have gone away, im not as bad. hoping it was a GOOD sign, and implantation. wont be able to find out for a little while longer, though.


----------



## blessedmom2be

Af due on the 13th...looks like this is the longest 2 week wait ever..:sulk:....anyhow don't expect much out of this month's ttc..but want to either get some good news or af so i can start a new cycle..anyhow just ventin out :haha:..lol...Good luck to all who are waiting to test n big congratulations to all who have already got the BIG :bfp:......see u later lovely people...


----------



## Esdee

Hello lovely April ladies! :hugs:

I am finally coming up to the TWW part of my cycle. I'm not sure if I have ov'd yet, still getting lots of cm so hopefully today or tomorrow? Might head down the shops to get some vit B complex to make sure my LP isnt too short. Due to test on Good Friday... hoping for a GREAT Friday!! :winkwink:

Congratulations on all the BFPs so far - this thread is impressive!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

the thread has been updated ladies!

i hope all this cramping means something good! just nervous if im actually pregnant for MCing :( Last time this happened i MCed...


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Everyone!! Congrats to all the :bfp: and :hugs: to all the ones that the :witch: got

I'm currently in my 2 week wait aswell, not so hopefull about this month, but you never know!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well ladies, ive been testing with the extra sensitive ICs (that detect 10 hCG). Still dont have anything but immediate evaps. EVERY SINGLE TIME :grr: But i have also been trying OPKs (just using the cheap $1Tree ones). Its not positive but its getting darker!!! I hope this means there is a bean in there! :baby:


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy, I haven't updated my status because I'm kinda sick about it. I got a BFP last night, which is way early for this cycle. I think my last "period" wasn't the real deal. Just had blood drawn today so we'll see what the numbers are tomorrow. Even if positive, I'm scared because I bled so much and it's giving me flashbacks of the MC. Part of me wanted to wait to update the list until I have a happy story to tell, but who knows how long it will take to know how things are progressing. So although I'd rather hide and wait, I'm putting it out there. I have a shy, scared little BFP to add to the list.

You ladies are really amazing, cheering one another on and sharing jokes and symptoms. I enjoy getting up to date every time I log on. Thank you all!


----------



## mrs s 08

Hey guppy
Just woke up in middle of night to discover :witch: has arrived so I won't be testing this weekend afterall
Congrats to all those whose who have had :bfp: and good luck to those still waiting to test
Here's hoping to 2012 babies for those of us that have missed out this month
Xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

LittleBird :hugs: i am sure everything will be okay hun :friends: i really have a good feeling for you!
I hope you hear back soon! Nothing like anticipating results! :dohh: keep up your spirits love. AND CONGRATULATIONS! :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :happydance:

here is tons of stick dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrs s 08 said:


> Hey guppy
> Just woke up in middle of night to discover :witch: has arrived so I won't be testing this weekend afterall
> Congrats to all those whose who have had :bfp: and good luck to those still waiting to test
> Here's hoping to 2012 babies for those of us that have missed out this month
> Xxxx

I am so sorry hun :hugs: i pray you get your :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## LittleBird

Thank you! That was sooo sweet! I want to keep hoping until the bitter end so I won't be giving up just yet. Everyone on here is so real, it just felt inauthentic to hide and keep my news/struggles to myself. The chances may be low, but I'm hoping to be in that small percent of people with a happy ending.


----------



## Guppy051708

if it makes you feel any better i had a few days of spotting around 4 weeks and then again at 7 and i ended up with a beautiful and healthy baby boy :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

I keep hearing about pregnancies that survive this. I am hoping for the best. There is this thing where some people shed part of the lining but not all of it, and the pregnancy is fine. I'll get the results tomorrow, then they'll do two more blood draws next week and based on those three numbers we'll know whether it is going up or down. So there is a game plan.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good. its good to have a plan, it will help keep your hope up :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Well here's a creepy update. When DH was at work, I was looking up psychic readings just to see what they were all about not trying to use it though. Then I was like let me just get off my laptop. Wellll my DH was heading home from work and called me to say something weird happened to him at work. While he was at the warehouse, a guy came up to him and said, "is your wife pregnant?" my DH said "why are you asking me that?" the guy said "well I felt nauseous and light headed all day so someone's wife is pregnant and I asked around and everyone else says no so it must be yours." my DH said "but why my wife out of all people." the guy "I don't know we must be born the same month, when is your wife's birthday?" my DH "her birthday is in December." the guy "yeah it has to be her my birthday is December 19th." my DH was like wow ok and left!!! Can you see creepy?! That was so random and out of all thongs the guy asked is his wife pregnant?! Im thinking that maybe God is giving me a sign to just relax and I will get my BFP soon. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Guppy051708

:flow: congrats to 1starrynight! she emailed me with her :bfp:! :flow:​


----------



## givemebaby11

ButterflyK said:


> Question to all you ladies.
> 
> I usually have pretty consistant cramps from right after OV till AF shows up. This month I have had hardly any cramping at all. Do you think that's a good thing?
> 
> I used Vitrex this month but only half the cycle and same thing with Evening Prime Rose but I don't think me taking them only 14 days would help so quickly in stopping cramping like this do you?

I was wondering the same thing about what's going on with me this cycle! Usually I always have cramps and they always make me excited that it's implantation cramping or something great and then I always get a bfn. This is the first cycle that I haven't had pretty much constant cramping from o to AF and I'm really hoping that means something. I'm even on Prometrium suppositories and I think that causes cramping in some women. I've had a little bit of cramps right after I o'd, but I'm 9 dpo and haven't had ANY in several days. Hoping it's a good thing for the both of us! Did you get any other replies on this?


----------



## givemebaby11

givemebaby11 said:


> Like many of you guys have said, I'm just loving this thread! Always looking forward to logging on and seeing what you ladies have to say (and hoping we're adding more BFP's to the list!)
> 
> Guppy - your original post says you want to be the thread with the most amount of BFP's... how many do we need to be the most?
> 
> Okay, I have a question that I was hoping some of you might be able to help me with. Is anyone else on some kind of suppository (I'm on Prometrium) and wondering about Implantation Bleeding? My pills are an orange/mauve kind of color and I've seen some pink mixed in with ewcm or the lotiony discharge a few days and I don't know if I can get excited about that since I'm taking suppositories. I figured some of you are in a similar boat and might have some insight. I know it's going to give a discharge no matter what, but I'm wondering about the pink mixed it with that. Anyone use Prometrium (or something similar) and gotten true IB?

Bump?


----------



## kasigirl

Is it to late to join? :) I will test on 4/22 and would be thrilled with a boy or girl!


----------



## StarKatie

kasigirl said:


> Is it to late to join? :) I will test on 4/22 and would be thrilled with a boy or girl!

Of course not! :hi: Welcome! :D :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome hun! :hi:
you have been added! best of luck! :dust:


----------



## hoping4XX

Hi. April 9th for me as well. I am hoping for a girl. :shrug:


----------



## kasigirl

thanks ladies! lets hope for my luteal phase to extend from 7 days to 10 plus this month and for record breaking :bfp: this month!


----------



## 5-a-side

wildeone said:


> AF got me !!! :( i'm only 11 dpo :(




pinksandy3 said:


> the witch got me :(
> 
> baby dust to everyone still waiting to test! x




asibling4gi04 said:


> Sorry everyone who got af..9dpo here. Tested on frer this afternoon and still bfn . : (




Saresy said:


> .. still testing negative but will do it in 2 days time and will know then.... yey xx




ollysmom73 said:


> I think I was due to test on the 7th or the 8th. AF got me today :(
> Good luck to everyone else x *babydust*




mrs s 08 said:


> Hey guppy
> Just woke up in middle of night to discover :witch: has arrived so I won't be testing this weekend afterall

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v316/beachmouse/Hug/thHugs.gif Hugs to everyone who has had the witch arrive x


LittleBird said:


> Even if positive, I'm scared because I bled so much and it's giving me flashbacks of the MC. I have a shy, scared little BFP to add to the list.




Guppy051708 said:


> :flow: congrats to 1starrynight! she emailed me with her :bfp:! :flow:​

https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i340/supersweetevil/Fairys/congratulations-4.gif For the BFP's!!



Guppy051708 said:


> i hope all this cramping means something good! just nervous if im actually pregnant for MCing :( Last time this happened i MCed...

God girl, we are all behind you and sending you so much positive thoughts 
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o310/imcilley/positive.gif


----------



## Juzzabelle

Good luck Littlebird! FX'd that you get your BFP confirmed!! :)


----------



## StarKatie

Ok every month I tell myself not to symptom spot and ESPECIALLY not to google any "symptoms" but I couldn't help myself :haha: It seemed like a very possible symptom, so I had to look it up, and of course there are a ton of google results with stories of women with this symptom. So the question is, is it real, or is my head playing games with me? Lol, ok anyway, I am only 7 DPO but today and yesterday certain foods that I normally really like/love have tasted "off." At the movie today I thought the popcorn tasted really weird but DH says it tasted perfectly normal. AWWWW! I'm going crazy :wacko:


----------



## Conina

Hi all, I've been lurking but nothing to report since :witch: got me.

But in preparation for this month, I went out and bought clear blue OPKs yesterday. I've only used First response before now. Clear blue has a smilie face instead of lines.

So my question to anyone who has used them before, it said just to rely on the smilies, not the lines. But is there anyway to see if the surge is on its way, like when the lines get progressively darker? Or do you just have to wait til the surge hits?


----------



## StarKatie

I too have the clear blue smiley face tests, I used them alone for the first month of OPK-ing and kind of had trouble, and ended up using a lot of the tests in the box. This month and last I used them along with some IC. I used the cheapies first and sometimes 2 times a day and then when I thought the IC was + I also used a smiley to confirm the positive. That way I used a lot of the 15 cent tests and only a few of the smileys. :D

Also I believe if necessary you can have a peak at the lines on the smilies, don't quote me on that but I don't believe its not like the HPT digis that you have to completely ignore the lines because they aren't interpretable by the human eye.

Also sorry about the darn witch. :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I really hate line tests :haha: .. they are so hard to tell with faint positives i find my eye sight is really not good anyway :blush: but people usually can see faint lines and i can't even see them?! i used clearblue digi for my last one and only needed that 1 cause it came back 3+ :thumbup: which i knew i was definatly pregnant :haha: .. iv got line tests this time but im trying to wait right ill my AF is due to test so it should be a proper line! finding it hard but ill get a digi if i fall through :haha:


----------



## StarKatie

Becyboo__x said:


> I really hate line tests :haha: .. they are so hard to tell with faint positives i find my eye sight is really not good anyway :blush: but people usually can see faint lines and i can't even see them?! i used clearblue digi for my last one and only needed that 1 cause it came back 3+ :thumbup: which i knew i was definatly pregnant :haha: .. iv got line tests this time but im trying to wait right ill my AF is due to test so it should be a proper line! finding it hard but ill get a digi if i fall through :haha:

Oh I totally agree with you about HPTs (although I'm still waiting on that...) but there is no such thing as a "faint positive" for the OPK's since the two lines have to be the same darkness, or the test line has to be darker than the control line. :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

StarKatie said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I really hate line tests :haha: .. they are so hard to tell with faint positives i find my eye sight is really not good anyway :blush: but people usually can see faint lines and i can't even see them?! i used clearblue digi for my last one and only needed that 1 cause it came back 3+ :thumbup: which i knew i was definatly pregnant :haha: .. iv got line tests this time but im trying to wait right ill my AF is due to test so it should be a proper line! finding it hard but ill get a digi if i fall through :haha:
> 
> Oh I totally agree with you about HPTs (although I'm still waiting on that...) but there is no such thing as a "faint positive" for the OPK's since the two lines have to be the same darkness, or the test line has to be darker than the control line. :DClick to expand...

Hmmm ... i think im going to get a digi soon :haha: never trusted line ones but this time i only got 3 line test because im sure when im okay to test it will be a dark line anyway it has to be if my AF doesn't make a show anyway! bit obsessed with tests need to be patient!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Conina said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking but nothing to report since :witch: got me.
> 
> But in preparation for this month, I went out and bought clear blue OPKs yesterday. I've only used First response before now. Clear blue has a smilie face instead of lines.
> 
> So my question to anyone who has used them before, it said just to rely on the smilies, not the lines. But is there anyway to see if the surge is on its way, like when the lines get progressively darker? Or do you just have to wait til the surge hits?

I used the CB Digi smiley face OPKs this month. I used IC's as well. Around the time I the calendar told me I was due to OV I used the CB Digi ones and got a smiley on the first one i used. I only had to use 3 out of the box so I have some left for next month if need be! 
I have always used IC's before and the test line never seems to get darker 
than the control line and it didnt this month either. If i hadn't have got the CB OPKs then I would probably of missed OV! I think they're fab! 


:D


----------



## ButterflyK

No other replies. Hopefully its a good sign for us both



givemebaby11 said:


> ButterflyK said:
> 
> 
> Question to all you ladies.
> 
> I usually have pretty consistant cramps from right after OV till AF shows up. This month I have had hardly any cramping at all. Do you think that's a good thing?
> 
> I used Vitrex this month but only half the cycle and same thing with Evening Prime Rose but I don't think me taking them only 14 days would help so quickly in stopping cramping like this do you?
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about what's going on with me this cycle! Usually I always have cramps and they always make me excited that it's implantation cramping or something great and then I always get a bfn. This is the first cycle that I haven't had pretty much constant cramping from o to AF and I'm really hoping that means something. I'm even on Prometrium suppositories and I think that causes cramping in some women. I've had a little bit of cramps right after I o'd, but I'm 9 dpo and haven't had ANY in several days. Hoping it's a good thing for the both of us! Did you get any other replies on this?Click to expand...


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies!
Welcome to the new girls :hi: best of luck! :dust:

So i caved and tested a day early with a 10mU HPT :blush: of course it was negative...with a stupid evap :wacko: but oh well, still early. I did, however, awake to feeling like i was going to vomit :sick: have a really matallic taste in my mouth too. I am trying everything in me not to throw up though because i have to take my thyroid meds after waking up (has to be on an empty stomach too) and then i can't eat for an hour after taking it. Not too much longer to go but trying to keep myself busy in the meantime. This could be purly coincidental, but hopefully it means something good....what do i do if i were to throw up my meds? :shrug:


----------



## 5-a-side

https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh182/SMILExxANNIE/excited.gif That's got to be a good sign there Guppy.

Sorry giveme and butterfly for the lack of replies. I've no experience of this. Maybe it would be worth putting it as a new thread on TTC?


----------



## 5-a-side

https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd104/jobaby73_photo/ttc.gif

Just seen this and laughed my head off. So thought I'd share x


----------



## Guppy051708

5-a-side said:


> Sorry giveme and butterfly for the lack of replies. I've no experience of this. Maybe it would be worth putting it as a new thread on TTC?

Same here. Sorry if it seemed like i was ignoring you. I just dont know about it either. I hope someone answers. Did you create a thread in the TTC sections at all? you may have better luck :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

5-a-side said:


> https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd104/jobaby73_photo/ttc.gif
> 
> Just seen this and laughed my head off. So thought I'd share x

:rofl: bahahah


----------



## lovingmom2

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif


and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Ahhhhhhh congratulations :) H&H9 months!!


----------



## jemj

Congrats to all the :bfp: so far this month and good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. 

Can you put me down for :witch: she just decided to arrive 4 days late and let me get my hope up. Never mind we have a plan for this cyle. 

:dust:


----------



## givemebaby11

lovingmom2 said:


> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!

YAY!!! Congrats!!!
What dpo are you and what were your symptoms? 
I remember your post from a while ago about your grandma... what awesome timing!!! :)


----------



## lovingmom2

givemebaby11 said:


> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats!!!
> What dpo are you and what were your symptoms?
> I remember your post from a while ago about your grandma... what awesome timing!!! :)Click to expand...


Thanks so much and I'm so happy that I held out to test on this special day. I am 13 dpo today.

I had creamy cm from 1-10 dpo
watery cm from 11-13
mild dull cramping 3-7 dpo
Moody and extremely tired 8-10 dpo
Painful and sore hips 10 dpo-now


----------



## ButterflyK

lovingmom2 said:


> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and happy birthday grandma!!!!

congratulation!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay!!! :yipee: Congrats!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## skeet9924

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

lovingmom2 said:


> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!

Congrats hun !!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

lovingmom2 said:


> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!

Woo hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## mommyx1

lovingmom2 said:


> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!

:bunny: :loopy: :wohoo: :flasher:
*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lovingmom2

mommyx1 said:


> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!
> 
> :bunny: :loopy: :wohoo: :flasher:
> *CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!*Click to expand...


Thanks and I hope your BFP is coming soon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mdspop

Congratulations Lovingmom!!!! Yay!


and happy birthday to your grandma too :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

lovingmom2 said:


> https://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/m.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/h.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/v.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/g.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/b.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/mixed/y.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gif
> 
> 
> and Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

jemj said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp: so far this month and good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test.
> 
> Can you put me down for :witch: she just decided to arrive 4 days late and let me get my hope up. Never mind we have a plan for this cyle.
> 
> :dust:

Sorry to hear about :witch:
:hugs: dont give up!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay i just had serious hot flash! my face felt like it was on fire so i turned the heat down to 65F and i was trying to find the thermometer. i felt fine but just got overheated or something. After i ate breakfast my nausea went away. FX'ed these are signs and not just my goofy thyroid hormone pill!


----------



## LittleBird

I've got my fingers crossed for you, guppy!


----------



## lovingmom2

Good luck Guppy!


----------



## Juzzabelle

FX'd for you Guppy!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls! I really hope this isn't a fluke! AF is due tomorrow but since i have such short LPs (10 days) i doubt a positive will show.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck Guppy!
Fx'ed :dust:


----------



## Louise N

Can you add me to 19th April please :flower:

eta; i'll be happy with either, so :yellow:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Question for anyone who wants to answer really :)!

When can you test is it best to wait untill after your AF is due? when's the earliest you can test or in your own opinion how early would you test.. iv got a wait till 22nd around then anyway just seems so long away!


----------



## Guppy051708

Becyboo__x said:


> Question for anyone who wants to answer really :)!
> 
> When can you test is it best to wait untill after your AF is due? when's the earliest you can test or in your own opinion how early would you test.. iv got a wait till 22nd around then anyway just seems so long away!

Do you know when you ovulate? 
Do you know how long your luteal phase is? (LP)


----------



## Guppy051708

Louise N said:


> Can you add me to 19th April please :flower:
> 
> eta; i'll be happy with either, so :yellow:

Welcome hun! Ive added ya to the list :flower:
Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

From my chart i ov today.. and its 13days till testing! .. but i ov'ed wednesday.. my cycle length is 25days but this month it was only 4 days instead of 5days.. i think i worked it out my LP to be 13? Just thinking how early i can test 22nd seems so long away to wait for my AF! Im so impatient :dohh:


----------



## Kita

Your kitchen sink is pregnant Steph? Im confused LOL!


----------



## Kita

and its sluttly too? :rofl:


----------



## nnaycats

Hi Guppy,
Thanks for doing this.
AF is due the 13th, but I'm going to start testing tomorrow. Yes, I am extremely impatient.
Doesn't matter boy or girl. Just one

Thanks, Stacy


----------



## lovingmom2

Becyboo__x said:


> Question for anyone who wants to answer really :)!
> 
> When can you test is it best to wait untill after your AF is due? when's the earliest you can test or in your own opinion how early would you test.. iv got a wait till 22nd around then anyway just seems so long away!

Some say that you can test 10 dpo but that is still early. I know it makes a difference in the type of test you buy too. https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html I attached a site for you to look at. The lower the number the earlier it can detect!


----------



## Becyboo__x

lovingmom2 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who wants to answer really :)!
> 
> When can you test is it best to wait untill after your AF is due? when's the earliest you can test or in your own opinion how early would you test.. iv got a wait till 22nd around then anyway just seems so long away!
> 
> Some say that you can test 10 dpo but that is still early. I know it makes a difference in the type of test you buy too. https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html I attached a site for you to look at. The lower the number the earlier it can detect!Click to expand...

Im so impatient! iv took a test and its :bfn: like i assumed being this early! i thought i could test next week but now im unsure if i can i proberley need to wait as long as possible my tests says 4days before period is due so thatll be 18th april! spose its not too long away :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Becyboo__x said:


> From my chart i ov today.. and its 13days till testing! .. but i ov'ed wednesday.. my cycle length is 25days but this month it was only 4 days instead of 5days.. i think i worked it out my LP to be 13? Just thinking how early i can test 22nd seems so long away to wait for my AF! Im so impatient :dohh:

I would say dont test earlier than 10 DPOs. If you want to know the earliest, i think thats really it but tbh 12DPOs is better.


----------



## lintu

I got my :bfp: @12DPO and it was really faint, didnt get darker until about 20dpo :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

12dpo is next sunday! so ill proberley test then and again nearer my AF is due .. waiting game now ...

hope everyone whos testing soon gets good news! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

lovingmom2 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Question for anyone who wants to answer really :)!
> 
> When can you test is it best to wait untill after your AF is due? when's the earliest you can test or in your own opinion how early would you test.. iv got a wait till 22nd around then anyway just seems so long away!
> 
> Some say that you can test 10 dpo but that is still early. I know it makes a difference in the type of test you buy too. https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html I attached a site for you to look at. The lower the number the earlier it can detect!Click to expand...

yeah. I mean there is a slim, very slim, chance that you could get a faint :bfp: before then, but its highly unlikely-save your money. 

My first pregnancy i got a positive on a CBD at 10 DPOs. My second pregnancy i couldn't get one at all until 13-14 DPOs. (my LP is only 10 days). Also, i used the ICs (which detect hCG at 20mUs) and NEVER got a positive any earlier than the CBDs and the FRER and the $1Tree HPTs. This time i am using the 10mU HPTs and i dont even have a faint line :wacko: so if i am preggo- they dont work for me. Never have, i dont know why im expecting it this time :dohh:


----------



## amyc2324

Well, looks like mine was one of the evil blue dye tests that sometimes give a false positive. The one test was the only positive and the others have been BFN. I am due to start tomorrow and started spotting yesterday. I guess I am out this month. I am not too disappointed, because I wasn't supposed to get pregnant due to having a chemical last month, plus my Sons birthday is December 17th and this one would have been due the same day and we don't need anymore December Bdays!!! So on to May testing. Good Luck to everyone and CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I ususally use clear blue digi.. i did my last pregnancy and i only got 1 test cause i tested late anyway and it was 3+ :dohh: so i knew i was :haha: all moved so fast that did i wasnt even thinking about ovulating etc just happened, this time im tracking everything! i can't cope don't know you you ladies do so patient :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

amyc2324 said:


> Well, looks like mine was one of the evil blue dye tests that sometimes give a false positive. The one test was the only positive and the others have been BFN. I am due to start tomorrow and started spotting yesterday. I guess I am out this month. I am not too disappointed, because I wasn't supposed to get pregnant due to having a chemical last month, plus my Sons birthday is December 17th and this one would have been due the same day and we don't need anymore December Bdays!!! So on to May testing. Good Luck to everyone and CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!.

Maybe there still is a chance?! see what happens :hugs:
if AF does come keep your head up! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

amyc2324 said:


> Well, looks like mine was one of the evil blue dye tests that sometimes give a false positive. The one test was the only positive and the others have been BFN. I am due to start tomorrow and started spotting yesterday. I guess I am out this month. I am not too disappointed, because I wasn't supposed to get pregnant due to having a chemical last month, plus my Sons birthday is December 17th and this one would have been due the same day and we don't need anymore December Bdays!!! So on to May testing. Good Luck to everyone and CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!.

Im so sorry hun :hugs:
I hope you get the first 2012 baby :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Becyboo__x said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like mine was one of the evil blue dye tests that sometimes give a false positive. The one test was the only positive and the others have been BFN. I am due to start tomorrow and started spotting yesterday. I guess I am out this month. I am not too disappointed, because I wasn't supposed to get pregnant due to having a chemical last month, plus my Sons birthday is December 17th and this one would have been due the same day and we don't need anymore December Bdays!!! So on to May testing. Good Luck to everyone and CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!.
> 
> Maybe there still is a chance?! see what happens :hugs:
> if AF does come keep your head up! xxClick to expand...

yeah-you never know! I had spotting the day my period was due with my son! I thought i was out because i didn't get a positive until a few days later. But nope. I had a little boy in there! Then i spotted again at 7 weeks with him. So you never know!


----------



## Guppy051708

Becyboo__x said:


> I ususally use clear blue digi.. i did my last pregnancy and i only got 1 test cause i tested late anyway and it was 3+ :dohh: so i knew i was :haha: all moved so fast that did i wasnt even thinking about ovulating etc just happened, this time im tracking everything! i can't cope don't know you you ladies do so patient :haha:

The CBD are nice but it took longer for a positive to show up on that than it did for the FRER and the $1 Tree.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can lead 2 ways thats why spotting is a pain! but never give up hope it could go either way! :hugs:


----------



## amyc2324

Thanks ladies! If AF doesn't come I will definitely let y'all know!! Fingers still crossed!!


----------



## Guppy051708

amyc2324 said:


> Thanks ladies! If AF doesn't come I will definitely let y'all know!! Fingers still crossed!!

so you started spotting yesterday and you still dont have a flow? Is that normal for you? If that happened to me i would think i was knocked up! lol 

Do you want me to wait to put you down for being out?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I would wait :winkwink: just till for sure you have a light flow instead of spotting it might dissappear tomorrow! or it could go oposite but its worth waiting :dust:


----------



## kezz_howland

8dpo today. My masses of creamy CM seems to have mostly gone today :( Which is putting me in a down mood. OH says i'm very miserable and down tonight but I think that's just cause I feel like i'll be out again this month. My temps went back up a little this morning, but from looking at other charts they can stay high till like 12dpo and still be negative. My tummy twinges and pains seem to have vanished too. I cried when I saw a baby in the supermarket. Feel like I need to get a grip! :(


----------



## amyc2324

Guppy051708 said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! If AF doesn't come I will definitely let y'all know!! Fingers still crossed!!
> 
> so you started spotting yesterday and you still dont have a flow? Is that normal for you? If that happened to me i would think i was knocked up! lol
> 
> Do you want me to wait to put you down for being out?Click to expand...

I sometimes spot a day or two before flow, but it is usually brown and this time it was red and actually I wasn't thinking because it was Wednesday when I started spotting it isn't much at all. I guess it is possible it is implantation bleeding so don't count me out yet. I may be jumping the gun in assuming that I am out, but I did get a BFN yesterday and with my other two pregnancies and the chemical I got a BFP anywhere from 8 dpo to 10 dpo and I am at 13 dpo now. Thanks so much ladies for being so supportive this message board is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

amyc2324 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! If AF doesn't come I will definitely let y'all know!! Fingers still crossed!!
> 
> so you started spotting yesterday and you still dont have a flow? Is that normal for you? If that happened to me i would think i was knocked up! lol
> 
> Do you want me to wait to put you down for being out?Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes spot a day or two before flow, but it is usually brown and this time it was red and actually I wasn't thinking because it was Wednesday when I started spotting it isn't much at all. I guess it is possible it is implantation bleeding so don't count me out yet. I may be jumping the gun in assuming that I am out, but I did get a BFN yesterday and with my other two pregnancies and the chemical I got a BFP anywhere from 8 dpo to 10 dpo and I am at 13 dpo now. Thanks so much ladies for being so supportive this message board is AWESOME!!!Click to expand...


Maybe this time its just later! if its just small spotting defo don't count your self out yet! still defo in with a chance untill you did get a proper flow i say or if its what usually happens in a cycle light spotting throughout .. i say keep testing and see whats what! keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## ebelle

This is my first cycle ttc. Hoping for a little girl. Will be testing at 12 dpo which is next friday 15 April.

Babydust to all!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. I'm still not out of the game yet. AF is 10 days late and I took a test I think yesterday and it was negative. Even though I though I saw the lightest of faints I think I was just seeing things. We shall see what Tuesday will bring. If anything I will get a blood test next week hopefully.


----------



## Becyboo__x

mzswizz said:


> Hey ladies. I'm still not out of the game yet. AF is 10 days late and I took a test I think yesterday and it was negative. Even though I though I saw the lightest of faints I think I was just seeing things. We shall see what Tuesday will bring. If anything I will get a blood test next week hopefully.

:dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I need my thing on front to be changed to the 16th when im 12dpo i think! :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Becyboo__x said:


> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! If AF doesn't come I will definitely let y'all know!! Fingers still crossed!!
> 
> so you started spotting yesterday and you still dont have a flow? Is that normal for you? If that happened to me i would think i was knocked up! lol
> 
> Do you want me to wait to put you down for being out?Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes spot a day or two before flow, but it is usually brown and this time it was red and actually I wasn't thinking because it was Wednesday when I started spotting it isn't much at all. I guess it is possible it is implantation bleeding so don't count me out yet. I may be jumping the gun in assuming that I am out, but I did get a BFN yesterday and with my other two pregnancies and the chemical I got a BFP anywhere from 8 dpo to 10 dpo and I am at 13 dpo now. Thanks so much ladies for being so supportive this message board is AWESOME!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe this time its just later! if its just small spotting defo don't count your self out yet! still defo in with a chance untill you did get a proper flow i say or if its what usually happens in a cycle light spotting throughout .. i say keep testing and see whats what! keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

amy, thats actually really interesting about getting your :bfp: early and then MCing. Because when i MCed i got my :bfp: at 10 DPOs. When i got pregnant again (healthy baby resulted) i couldnt get a :bfp: until about 14 DPOs.


----------



## nnaycats

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks girls! I really hope this isn't a fluke! AF is due tomorrow but since i have such short LPs (10 days) i doubt a positive will show.

Guppy,
I have short LPs too (10-11 days). Stay positive!!
stacy


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive updated the thread :D
:dust:


----------



## amyc2324

Guppy051708 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amyc2324 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! If AF doesn't come I will definitely let y'all know!! Fingers still crossed!!
> 
> so you started spotting yesterday and you still dont have a flow? Is that normal for you? If that happened to me i would think i was knocked up! lol
> 
> Do you want me to wait to put you down for being out?Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes spot a day or two before flow, but it is usually brown and this time it was red and actually I wasn't thinking because it was Wednesday when I started spotting it isn't much at all. I guess it is possible it is implantation bleeding so don't count me out yet. I may be jumping the gun in assuming that I am out, but I did get a BFN yesterday and with my other two pregnancies and the chemical I got a BFP anywhere from 8 dpo to 10 dpo and I am at 13 dpo now. Thanks so much ladies for being so supportive this message board is AWESOME!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe this time its just later! if its just small spotting defo don't count your self out yet! still defo in with a chance untill you did get a proper flow i say or if its what usually happens in a cycle light spotting throughout .. i say keep testing and see whats what! keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> amy, thats actually really interesting about getting your :bfp: early and then MCing. Because when i MCed i got my :bfp: at 10 DPOs. When i got pregnant again (healthy baby resulted) i couldnt get a :bfp: until about 14 DPOs.Click to expand...


That is interesting!!! I guess that means there is still a chance!!!


----------



## amyc2324

I will test again on Sunday if AF doesn't come by then!


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck hun! I hope she stays away :af: :ninja::witch::ninja:


----------



## avanemo

Hello everyone! Im new to the post. I believe I o'd on the 31st but honestly my OPKs were positive from night of the 30th thru the 2nd! Weird? I know youre not supposed to keep testing but I did and I saw FOUR very positive tests so I dont really know what that means for my ovulation day. I am supposed to get AF on 15th or 16th, and ofcourse I started POAS like a crazy person yesterday even tho I Know its too early... so many women you google seem to get BFPs on 6 or 7dpo but Im all negative. I think I see a faint line on clearblue easy today... but I also know that blue dye tests are the devil. I feel horrible, crampy, nauseas and tired but I have been getting like that about a week before AF nowadays anyway... so WHO KNOWS! Its nice to know there somewhere we can be crazy together... Good luck to us all! :) Oh and I have two girls, I WANT A BOY!


----------



## Guppy051708

avanemo said:


> Hello everyone! Im new to the post. I believe I o'd on the 31st but honestly my OPKs were positive from night of the 30th thru the 2nd! Weird? I know youre not supposed to keep testing but I did and I saw FOUR very positive tests so I dont really know what that means for my ovulation day. I am supposed to get AF on 15th or 16th, and ofcourse I started POAS like a crazy person yesterday even tho I Know its too early... so many women you google seem to get BFPs on 6 or 7dpo but Im all negative. I think I see a faint line on clearblue easy today... but I also know that blue dye tests are the devil. I feel horrible, crampy, nauseas and tired but I have been getting like that about a week before AF nowadays anyway... so WHO KNOWS! Its nice to know there somewhere we can be crazy together... Good luck to us all! :) Oh and I have two girls, I WANT A BOY!

hi hun :wave: do you want me to place you down for the 15th then? or do you want a different date? :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Is nose bleeds a symptom! iv suddenly and randomly had a nose bleed tonight? not had one since i was like 15!


----------



## mummydeb

iv heard it is :) but iv only had one when i was younger oh and when preg with my dd i wiped and a bit there


----------



## pink_phoenix

Becyboo__x said:


> Is nose bleeds a symptom! iv suddenly and randomly had a nose bleed tonight? not had one since i was like 15!

i had a really random nose bleed the other day, was only like 30secs long if that not sure if its a symptom but defo had that one lol x x x
good luck x x


----------



## Becyboo__x

iv not had one for so long! was random and short! gone now :wacko: very strange!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!!

And big huge :hug: to all the ladies the :witch: is visiting... May WILL be our month! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

pink_phoenix said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Is nose bleeds a symptom! iv suddenly and randomly had a nose bleed tonight? not had one since i was like 15!
> 
> i had a really random nose bleed the other day, was only like 30secs long if that not sure if its a symptom but defo had that one lol x x x
> good luck x xClick to expand...

exactly the same.. it lasted like a minute if that was really quick and random watching tele 1min next i feel like my nose is running wipe it and blood! :nope:

good luck to you too xx


----------



## Saresy

mzswizz said:


> Hey ladies. I'm still not out of the game yet. AF is 10 days late and I took a test I think yesterday and it was negative. Even though I though I saw the lightest of faints I think I was just seeing things. We shall see what Tuesday will bring. If anything I will get a blood test next week hopefully.

hiya
my af was due wednesday and it still isnt here. im pretty sure i am pregnant. my boobs have gone up about 4 sizes in the last week and they are hot and heavy and this is usually my first sign. i have never had sore boobs with af so im quite sure (unless it is a phantom) i have done a million tests and they are all negative.... grrrr.... so i am going to docs on monday for blood test. it is driving me mental. i have read loads about people who dont get positives even when they are clearly pregnant. i also remembered with my other pregnancies that i didnt test positive until at least 4 days after af was due... which would b sunday.... im not going to even entertain the idea of buying another test now it is driving me mental!!!


----------



## Saresy

kezz_howland said:


> 8dpo today. My masses of creamy CM seems to have mostly gone today :( Which is putting me in a down mood. OH says i'm very miserable and down tonight but I think that's just cause I feel like i'll be out again this month. My temps went back up a little this morning, but from looking at other charts they can stay high till like 12dpo and still be negative. My tummy twinges and pains seem to have vanished too. I cried when I saw a baby in the supermarket. Feel like I need to get a grip! :(

ahh we all have those days during the tww.... where u absolutely convince yourself that you are not pregnant it is never going to happen etc.... i think it is the hormones. i have had about 4 or 5 down days where i feel so angry and upset and dont want to even wait anymore but then i just remember it is cool i can get through this. 
so dont scrutinise things to closely.... there is nothing you can do from now so you may as well enjoy your time and wait for the outcome which will happen regardless....
at least we are all in the same boat and you can be insane on here and we are all feeling the same hee hee xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Thank you for replying. I just needed to vent and share with someone. I am driving myself insane thinking about it. But you're right, I can deal with it. Thank you :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

Saresy said:


> hiya
> my af was due wednesday and it still isnt here. im pretty sure i am pregnant. my boobs have gone up about 4 sizes in the last week and they are hot and heavy and this is usually my first sign. i have never had sore boobs with af so im quite sure (unless it is a phantom) i have done a million tests and they are all negative.... grrrr.... so i am going to docs on monday for blood test. it is driving me mental. i have read loads about people who dont get positives even when they are clearly pregnant. i also remembered with my other pregnancies that i didnt test positive until at least 4 days after af was due... which would b sunday.... im not going to even entertain the idea of buying another test now it is driving me mental!!!

im so glad u said that about ur bbs being hot!! mine have been giving off some real heat over the past 2days and its something ive never come across was getting really worried!!

good luck, tons and tons of baby dust to you x x


----------



## Saresy

kezz_howland said:


> Thank you for replying. I just needed to vent and share with someone. I am driving myself insane thinking about it. But you're right, I can deal with it. Thank you :)

i just cant imagine what state we would be in if we didnt have this thread. hee hee... im exactly the same and got a little upset today but then i thought.... man up sarah!! ha ha... and then i came out of the loo and got on as normal. all we can do is wait. we may as well have a fun time waiting rather then giving every single feeling emotion and symptom a postmortem. i think the google on my comp is going to refuse me entry soon i have googled everything to death! 
good luck and stay in touch on here... 
lots of hugs xx


----------



## Saresy

pink_phoenix said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> hiya
> my af was due wednesday and it still isnt here. im pretty sure i am pregnant. my boobs have gone up about 4 sizes in the last week and they are hot and heavy and this is usually my first sign. i have never had sore boobs with af so im quite sure (unless it is a phantom) i have done a million tests and they are all negative.... grrrr.... so i am going to docs on monday for blood test. it is driving me mental. i have read loads about people who dont get positives even when they are clearly pregnant. i also remembered with my other pregnancies that i didnt test positive until at least 4 days after af was due... which would b sunday.... im not going to even entertain the idea of buying another test now it is driving me mental!!!
> 
> im so glad u said that about ur bbs being hot!! mine have been giving off some real heat over the past 2days and its something ive never come across was getting really worried!!
> 
> good luck, tons and tons of baby dust to you x xClick to expand...

thank uuuu.... same to you.
hee hee hot boobies... mine r HEAVY too.... during my first pregnancy my boobs were 36L.... and it began like this. im quite slim so these size boobs look crazy. during my first pregnancy my boobs grew so much that right until i was about 8 months my boobs stuck out more then my bump... can u imagine... looks like i might have to invest in some wireless slouchy bras to sleep in if i am preggo xx


----------



## avanemo

Put me down for the 15th :) thank you!


----------



## mummydeb

anyone had really watery cm im due my af on mon/tues?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im still in limbo :cry: Why cant either the evil :witch: just come if im not pregnant or get a great :bfp: on a test . I hate this cycle :growlmad:


----------



## Kelly425

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im still in limbo :cry: Why cant either the evil :witch: just come if im not pregnant or get a great :bfp: on a test . I hate this cycle :growlmad:

Aww I'm sorry, I hope the :witch: stays away! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly425

Hi everyone! So I still have a little brown spotting today. I can't helpbut get excited bc this has never happened! I'm trying not to get to excited though bc I always seem to get my hopes up :dohh: . Has anyone else had spotting? Af is due on Monday and it started yesterday, could this be implantation bleeding, it's driving me crazy!! ](*,)


:dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly425 said:


> Hi everyone! So I still have a little brown spotting today. I can't helpbut get excited bc this has never happened! I'm trying not to get to excited though bc I always seem to get my hopes up :dohh: . Has anyone else had spotting? Af is due on Monday and it started yesterday, could this be implantation bleeding, it's driving me crazy!! ](*,)
> 
> 
> :dust::dust: to all!!

that happened when i was pregnant with my son! The day AF was due i had it (negative OPK that day) so i thought i was out. Got a positive a few days later! x


----------



## Kelly425

Guppy051708 said:


> Kelly425 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! So I still have a little brown spotting today. I can't helpbut get excited bc this has never happened! I'm trying not to get to excited though bc I always seem to get my hopes up :dohh: . Has anyone else had spotting? Af is due on Monday and it started yesterday, could this be implantation bleeding, it's driving me crazy!! ](*,)
> 
> 
> :dust::dust: to all!!
> 
> that happened when i was pregnant with my son! The day AF was due i had it (negative OPK that day) so i thought i was out. Got a positive a few days later! xClick to expand...

Oh thank you guppy!! :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed, good luck to you!! Do u think I should wait till Monday to test?


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly425 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly425 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! So I still have a little brown spotting today. I can't helpbut get excited bc this has never happened! I'm trying not to get to excited though bc I always seem to get my hopes up :dohh: . Has anyone else had spotting? Af is due on Monday and it started yesterday, could this be implantation bleeding, it's driving me crazy!! ](*,)
> 
> 
> :dust::dust: to all!!
> 
> that happened when i was pregnant with my son! The day AF was due i had it (negative OPK that day) so i thought i was out. Got a positive a few days later! xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you guppy!! :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed, good luck to you!! Do u think I should wait till Monday to test?Click to expand...

how many DPOs are you?


btw girls, ive updated the front page :thumbup:


----------



## JulianasMommy

my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:


----------



## lintu

JulianasMommy said:


> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly425

JulianasMommy said:


> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:

:hugs: I'm so sorry!


Guppy I'm 12dpo


----------



## mummydeb

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Saresy said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> hiya
> my af was due wednesday and it still isnt here. im pretty sure i am pregnant. my boobs have gone up about 4 sizes in the last week and they are hot and heavy and this is usually my first sign. i have never had sore boobs with af so im quite sure (unless it is a phantom) i have done a million tests and they are all negative.... grrrr.... so i am going to docs on monday for blood test. it is driving me mental. i have read loads about people who dont get positives even when they are clearly pregnant. i also remembered with my other pregnancies that i didnt test positive until at least 4 days after af was due... which would b sunday.... im not going to even entertain the idea of buying another test now it is driving me mental!!!
> 
> im so glad u said that about ur bbs being hot!! mine have been giving off some real heat over the past 2days and its something ive never come across was getting really worried!!
> 
> good luck, tons and tons of baby dust to you x xClick to expand...
> 
> thank uuuu.... same to you.
> hee hee hot boobies... mine r HEAVY too.... during my first pregnancy my boobs were 36L.... and it began like this. im quite slim so these size boobs look crazy. during my first pregnancy my boobs grew so much that right until i was about 8 months my boobs stuck out more then my bump... can u imagine... looks like i might have to invest in some wireless slouchy bras to sleep in if i am preggo xxClick to expand...

wow that is some size!!! i thought i wer bad starting at a 36E!! not a clue wat ther r at the min defo atleast 1 size x x x x


----------



## Kita

Saresy said:


> kezz_howland said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today. My masses of creamy CM seems to have mostly gone today :( Which is putting me in a down mood. OH says i'm very miserable and down tonight but I think that's just cause I feel like i'll be out again this month. My temps went back up a little this morning, but from looking at other charts they can stay high till like 12dpo and still be negative. My tummy twinges and pains seem to have vanished too. I cried when I saw a baby in the supermarket. Feel like I need to get a grip! :(
> 
> ahh we all have those days during the tww.... where u absolutely convince yourself that you are not pregnant it is never going to happen etc.... i think it is the hormones. i have had about 4 or 5 down days where i feel so angry and upset and dont want to even wait anymore but then i just remember it is cool i can get through this.
> so dont scrutinise things to closely.... there is nothing you can do from now so you may as well enjoy your time and wait for the outcome which will happen regardless....
> at least we are all in the same boat and you can be insane on here and we are all feeling the same hee hee xxClick to expand...

Right there with you.. I had one of those days today.. Found out last night that SIL is preg and found out today that my bff is too. And even though I have a week left, I feel totally out, no PMA left and had a melt down in the car with OH..while IIIIII was driving! :nope: No fun! :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

JulianasMommy said:


> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:

I am so incredibly sorry hun :hugs:
We are always here for you. Feel free to remain in here if you feel comfortable. Many of us experienced a loss and we are hear to support you. :hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly425 said:


> Guppy I'm 12dpo

Well in that case i say test tomorrow! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

Kita said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kezz_howland said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today. My masses of creamy CM seems to have mostly gone today :( Which is putting me in a down mood. OH says i'm very miserable and down tonight but I think that's just cause I feel like i'll be out again this month. My temps went back up a little this morning, but from looking at other charts they can stay high till like 12dpo and still be negative. My tummy twinges and pains seem to have vanished too. I cried when I saw a baby in the supermarket. Feel like I need to get a grip! :(
> 
> ahh we all have those days during the tww.... where u absolutely convince yourself that you are not pregnant it is never going to happen etc.... i think it is the hormones. i have had about 4 or 5 down days where i feel so angry and upset and dont want to even wait anymore but then i just remember it is cool i can get through this.
> so dont scrutinise things to closely.... there is nothing you can do from now so you may as well enjoy your time and wait for the outcome which will happen regardless....
> at least we are all in the same boat and you can be insane on here and we are all feeling the same hee hee xxClick to expand...
> 
> Right there with you.. I had one of those days today.. Found out last night that SIL is preg and found out today that my bff is too. And even though I have a week left, I feel totally out, no PMA left and had a melt down in the car with OH..while IIIIII was driving! :nope: No fun! :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!Click to expand...

:hugs: aww Kita :friends: i am feeling good about this cycle for you :D


----------



## Kristeeny1

Put me down for April 13th! Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kristeeny1 said:


> Put me down for April 13th! Good Luck Everyone!

Added :D
Best of luck hun :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well girls I'm finally ovulating! :wohoo: Which means my test date will probably be later than April 20th....but you can just leave me on that date. Who am I kidding, I'll be testing by then anyway!! ;)


----------



## CanAmFam

5-a-side said:


> https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd104/jobaby73_photo/ttc.gif

 that spermie better be! Here's hoping all of our swimmers this month had this in mind!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope you are getting some good action friend! hehe
have fun :sex:! :dust: :spermy:


----------



## Guppy051708

Have you guys ever seen The Great Sperm Race? I watched it on youtube today and it was really good! :spermy:
It truly is a miracle to get pregnant! I always thought that but after watching this i had no idea how hard it really was for just one sperm to get the egg!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

JulianasMommy said:


> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:

:hugs: So sorry sweetheart


----------



## deafgal01

](*,)](*,)](*,) Ooooook, I thought I had straightened out AF but apparently not because after being on medium flow yesterday, she went back to light flow... :shrug: Maybe this is the cycle i'll see a :bfp:- this month sometime... I don't know... Still got another 22 days left in this month...


----------



## blessedmom2be

QUOTE=JulianasMommy;10054683]my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:[/QUOTE]

:hugs::hugs:..take care...


----------



## ButterflyK

JulianasMommy said:


> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /11 :angel:

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ButterflyK

Ok so today Ive been busy running around and have had a really dull ache all day not like the normal af cramps I get, I'm exhausted, ended up eatting 2 regular size meals in 3 hours, going pee alot, and had a large amount of white cm all of a sudden felt like i started when I stood up like a full flow and went to the bathroom and it was white creamy cm, also a slight backache all day and my boobs hurt worse then normal time when af near. Any thoughts?


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Juliana's- sorry to hear of your loss but what you said is beautiful- grew wings... I like that.


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know what to think right now but I think I'm out for this month. I know I have a long LP, about 16 days, so I have definitely ovulated (if I even can, will find out for sure on the 19th) at this point, and I only got to BD once due to being sick. Found out today I've had walking pneumonia and I'm pretty much miserable, been working this whole time too. So if I do get a BFP this month I'll be shocked. It was well timed though... it was basically the middle day of two different trackers that said I would be ovulating two different days. LOL


----------



## Kita

Guppy051708 said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kezz_howland said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today. My masses of creamy CM seems to have mostly gone today :( Which is putting me in a down mood. OH says i'm very miserable and down tonight but I think that's just cause I feel like i'll be out again this month. My temps went back up a little this morning, but from looking at other charts they can stay high till like 12dpo and still be negative. My tummy twinges and pains seem to have vanished too. I cried when I saw a baby in the supermarket. Feel like I need to get a grip! :(
> 
> ahh we all have those days during the tww.... where u absolutely convince yourself that you are not pregnant it is never going to happen etc.... i think it is the hormones. i have had about 4 or 5 down days where i feel so angry and upset and dont want to even wait anymore but then i just remember it is cool i can get through this.
> so dont scrutinise things to closely.... there is nothing you can do from now so you may as well enjoy your time and wait for the outcome which will happen regardless....
> at least we are all in the same boat and you can be insane on here and we are all feeling the same hee hee xxClick to expand...
> 
> Right there with you.. I had one of those days today.. Found out last night that SIL is preg and found out today that my bff is too. And even though I have a week left, I feel totally out, no PMA left and had a melt down in the car with OH..while IIIIII was driving! :nope: No fun! :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: aww Kita :friends: i am feeling good about this cycle for you :DClick to expand...

I love you Steph! Every cycle for like a year and a half now, you always feel good for me lol! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## missin_a_girl

just wanted to check in... i tested by urine on the 4th (as stated on first page), the 6th, and a blood test on the 8th... all were bfn!!!!!!!! so sad but today is cd31and no af yet... but my cycles are all over the place....


----------



## KendraNoell

missin- i'm sorry sweetie, that can't be fun for you :(


----------



## missin_a_girl

its not fun.... and my bb are so sore... i feel like throwing up at times and i dont even see that second line. i just want af to come already....so i can start again. then everyone else around is texting me telling they are finally pregnant... when is it my turn? i have put so much time and devotion into all of this... i want my turn....


----------



## daydreaming22

Dont mark me down as a BFP just yet...but I just got a super faint line on an IC at 9 dpo. It is under the pregnancy test forum if anyone wants to see. I am not quite sure what to make of it


----------



## Camlet

Just wanted 2 say I love this post & was wondering if you plan on doing a may 1 aswell? Would be realy nice to carry it on if af comes! xx


----------



## wanttobeamum

I'm out af got me last night :( on to cycle 20.


----------



## StarKatie

daydreaming22 said:


> Dont mark me down as a BFP just yet...but I just got a super faint line on an IC at 9 dpo. It is under the pregnancy test forum if anyone wants to see. I am not quite sure what to make of it

I posted on your thread, looking forward to seeing updates. :D




wanttobeamum said:


> I'm out af got me last night :( on to cycle 20.

:hugs: I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## Euronova

missin_a_girl said:


> its not fun.... and my bb are so sore... i feel like throwing up at times and i dont even see that second line. i just want af to come already....so i can start again. then everyone else around is texting me telling they are finally pregnant... when is it my turn? i have put so much time and devotion into all of this... i want my turn....

Same boat here....cd 35.... Not even sure I ovulated... Could be another 35 days before AF what do I know... Super sore and huge BB... Getting nothing on cheap Internet Opk and hpt.... Will buy a digital today as I said on the thread it would be my test day. Not even remotely excited about it.
Not bd for 10days now... Just had so much sex before and not knowing when you ovulate or if you ovulate is just depressing.
I just want Af to come so my cycle would at least have gone shorter. And then I can try soy next cycle!

:dust: to all not knowing yet! Congrats to all the positive! And sorry for those that got taken by the :witch:


----------



## Saresy

Guppy051708 said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kezz_howland said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today. My masses of creamy CM seems to have mostly gone today :( Which is putting me in a down mood. OH says i'm very miserable and down tonight but I think that's just cause I feel like i'll be out again this month. My temps went back up a little this morning, but from looking at other charts they can stay high till like 12dpo and still be negative. My tummy twinges and pains seem to have vanished too. I cried when I saw a baby in the supermarket. Feel like I need to get a grip! :(
> 
> ahh we all have those days during the tww.... where u absolutely convince yourself that you are not pregnant it is never going to happen etc.... i think it is the hormones. i have had about 4 or 5 down days where i feel so angry and upset and dont want to even wait anymore but then i just remember it is cool i can get through this.
> so dont scrutinise things to closely.... there is nothing you can do from now so you may as well enjoy your time and wait for the outcome which will happen regardless....
> at least we are all in the same boat and you can be insane on here and we are all feeling the same hee hee xxClick to expand...
> 
> Right there with you.. I had one of those days today.. Found out last night that SIL is preg and found out today that my bff is too. And even though I have a week left, I feel totally out, no PMA left and had a melt down in the car with OH..while IIIIII was driving! :nope: No fun! :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: aww Kita :friends: i am feeling good about this cycle for you :DClick to expand...

yep so do i.... hang on in there.... dont you think that ur emotions could be down to a hormone surge? so stay positive, could be a good sign that you are emotional. 
so if your sil and bff are preggo and your still not out of the game.... how amazing that you will have some pregnancy buddies that you can compare ailments with. you are very lucky remember that... dont feel down, stay positive, positive mental attitude is a perfect environment for a lil baby to start their journey. you've got to remember to jus chilllllll..... we are all here with you xx


----------



## Saresy

Euronova said:


> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> its not fun.... and my bb are so sore... i feel like throwing up at times and i dont even see that second line. i just want af to come already....so i can start again. then everyone else around is texting me telling they are finally pregnant... when is it my turn? i have put so much time and devotion into all of this... i want my turn....
> 
> Same boat here....cd 35.... Not even sure I ovulated... Could be another 35 days before AF what do I know... Super sore and huge BB... Getting nothing on cheap Internet Opk and hpt.... Will buy a digital today as I said on the thread it would be my test day. Not even remotely excited about it.
> Not bd for 10days now... Just had so much sex before and not knowing when you ovulate or if you ovulate is just depressing.
> I just want Af to come so my cycle would at least have gone shorter. And then I can try soy next cycle!
> 
> :dust: to all not knowing yet! Congrats to all the positive! And sorry for those that got taken by the :witch:Click to expand...

im the same girls, i feel really down because i am one of these people that needs a comfirmation in a bold second line, iv been using cheap tests so invested £10 in a digital one yesterday and did it in the middle of the day knowing 
a) none of my other pregnancys have shown up on a test until at least 18dpo
b)i had already tested negative that morning and that it would never show up on a test in the middle of the day when i had jus p'eed about an hour before
c) that i couldnt and shouldnt have wasted all that money on a dam test
d) i am getting a blood test on monday and am seeing the doctor then
e) i never get all the symptoms that i have unless i am pregnant and at this stage everything is normal and if i just relax and wait for next week the pregnancy test will be there in pink and white for me to see!!
f) i havent gained weight in a year not a pound but am now 2lbs heavier... so i kinda know i am pregnant and feeling positive

knowing all those points i still wondered down to the chemist and bought an extortionately priced test!!! so girls this proves that we are all a little crazy during this time. i hope you know you are not alone as i am quite a calm person but am acting irrationally hee hee....
for your information... it seemed to almost scream out at me "NOT PREGNANT" at me which just brought me down a little further even though i knew to expect it.... doh!!!!

i did another test this morning a cheapie one.... NEGATIVE of course ha ha.... right no more buying tests and what will be will be. i am being really healthy with what i am eating so that is all good... 
im in my super big bras now... gone from a 30-32b-c cup to now a 32e-f cup in like a week.... ouchee....
when i take my bra off at night they are like sore boulders.... anyone else or am i being crazy?


----------



## Juzzabelle

Wow this thread moves fast! 

Well it's the 9th, 14 dpo so i tested and got a BFN :(

The witch isn't due until Tuesday 12th so guess I'm not out until she gets me but I'm sure she is on her way!! :( 

Congratulations to any BFPs :),
sorry for any losses :( 
FX'd for all still waiting!


----------



## kezz_howland

I feel rubbish again today. Still no symptoms. Sore nipples getting less sore. CM seems to have deserted me. I felt a little bit sick a couple of times after I woke up but thats probably because I ate a tonne of chocolate last night. Stupidly did a cheapie test this morning only to see a gloatingly white strip... Why is it some people just have sex once, with a condom, not knowing anything about their cycle and bang they're pregnant... and others like us have to work and invest so much in it, like it's the hardest thing in the world. I keep sobbing like a baby when I think about it. I think those people who have been trying for months or years are so amazing. I don't know how you do it and I hope I don't have to go that long :(


----------



## lovingmom2

mummydeb said:


> anyone had really watery cm im due my af on mon/tues?

I did and guess what.... bfp a few days later
Good luck!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Saresy said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> its not fun.... and my bb are so sore... i feel like throwing up at times and i dont even see that second line. i just want af to come already....so i can start again. then everyone else around is texting me telling they are finally pregnant... when is it my turn? i have put so much time and devotion into all of this... i want my turn....
> 
> Same boat here....cd 35.... Not even sure I ovulated... Could be another 35 days before AF what do I know... Super sore and huge BB... Getting nothing on cheap Internet Opk and hpt.... Will buy a digital today as I said on the thread it would be my test day. Not even remotely excited about it.
> Not bd for 10days now... Just had so much sex before and not knowing when you ovulate or if you ovulate is just depressing.
> I just want Af to come so my cycle would at least have gone shorter. And then I can try soy next cycle!
> 
> :dust: to all not knowing yet! Congrats to all the positive! And sorry for those that got taken by the :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> im the same girls, i feel really down because i am one of these people that needs a comfirmation in a bold second line, iv been using cheap tests so invested £10 in a digital one yesterday and did it in the middle of the day knowing
> a) none of my other pregnancys have shown up on a test until at least 18dpo
> b)i had already tested negative that morning and that it would never show up on a test in the middle of the day when i had jus p'eed about an hour before
> c) that i couldnt and shouldnt have wasted all that money on a dam test
> d) i am getting a blood test on monday and am seeing the doctor then
> e) i never get all the symptoms that i have unless i am pregnant and at this stage everything is normal and if i just relax and wait for next week the pregnancy test will be there in pink and white for me to see!!
> f) i havent gained weight in a year not a pound but am now 2lbs heavier... so i kinda know i am pregnant and feeling positive
> 
> knowing all those points i still wondered down to the chemist and bought an extortionately priced test!!! so girls this proves that we are all a little crazy during this time. i hope you know you are not alone as i am quite a calm person but am acting irrationally hee hee....
> for your information... it seemed to almost scream out at me "NOT PREGNANT" at me which just brought me down a little further even though i knew to expect it.... doh!!!!
> 
> i did another test this morning a cheapie one.... NEGATIVE of course ha ha.... right no more buying tests and what will be will be. i am being really healthy with what i am eating so that is all good...
> im in my super big bras now... gone from a 30-32b-c cup to now a 32e-f cup in like a week.... ouchee....
> when i take my bra off at night they are like sore boulders.... anyone else or am i being crazy?Click to expand...

No way, me too. My bbs are huge and tingly. I got my BFN today. Af due either tomorrow or monday. Cm was super creamy yesterday. Im really confused!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

lovingmom2 said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> anyone had really watery cm im due my af on mon/tues?
> 
> I did and guess what.... bfp a few days later
> Good luck!Click to expand...

OMG....thanks for this. I needed that positive jump!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Can I ask you ladies with all your BFPs at what dpo did you get yours?? May help a few of us out who are right on the cusp.


----------



## lovingmom2

Guppy051708 said:


> JulianasMommy said:
> 
> 
> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:
> 
> I am so incredibly sorry hun :hugs:
> We are always here for you. Feel free to remain in here if you feel comfortable. Many of us experienced a loss and we are hear to support you. :hug:Click to expand...


I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, hugs to u! And I agree with guppy 100%


----------



## deafgal01

Hurry up ovulation... I'm ready to try again!!!!! While I wait, I gotta live through the rest of ya on your 2ww.


----------



## Becyboo__x

JulianasMommy said:


> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:




wanttobeamum said:


> I'm out af got me last night :( on to cycle 20.

So sorry to both of you 
:hugs: Don't give up! xxx


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> JulianasMommy said:
> 
> 
> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanttobeamum said:
> 
> 
> I'm out af got me last night :( on to cycle 20.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to both of you
> :hugs: Don't give up! xxxClick to expand...

Sorry for you ladies..... Lots of love sending your way


----------



## lovingmom2

CupcakeMommy said:


> Can I ask you ladies with all your BFPs at what dpo did you get yours?? May help a few of us out who are right on the cusp.

Tested 13dpo got a line. Wouldn't call it faint but not dark. Kind of in the middle. I'm 14 dpo and its getting darker. 

13 dpo walmart brand positive, internet cheapy negative
14 dpo Walmart darker, internet cheapy faint line


----------



## lintu

Dont chalk me up just yet but, I think I may have just gotten a new BFP, same as December, cheapy test and I'm sure I can see the line, very faint but there. I think :witch: is due in about 4 days and it wasn't FMU, gonna leave it til Monday and then re test, if thats the same I have my CB Digi, I'm sooo excited i could wee.


----------



## amyc2324

Well the witch got me this month! I ovulate on the 23rd and will be 7 dpo on the 30th so I will probably start testing then. I got early BFPs with my other two children so I always start pretty early. Move me to the 30th please.


----------



## Becyboo__x

amyc2324 said:


> Well the witch got me this month! I ovulate on the 23rd and will be 7 dpo on the 30th so I will probably start testing then. I got early BFPs with my other two children so I always start pretty early. Move me to the 30th please.

Oh no hun :(
will keep an eye out for when your next testing! FX'ed!!

:hugs:


----------



## JulianasMommy

thanks for all the support ladies! My doctor told me to wait for next af then start trying again buttttttttt is it bad if im not careful this month/??? I think it is just for dating purposes and i think WE MIGHT try again this month... if i ovulate.


----------



## Guppy051708

JulianasMommy said:


> thanks for all the support ladies! My doctor told me to wait for next af then start trying again buttttttttt is it bad if im not careful this month/??? I think it is just for dating purposes and i think WE MIGHT try again this month... if i ovulate.

Thats what i was told when i MCed (about dating purposes). They said if my body ovulates then it is ready to be pregnant again and really it would just cause a little confusion over EDD but thats about it! Besides you'll probably get a dating scan anyways. I would try if i were you ;)


----------



## CupcakeMommy

lovingmom2 said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask you ladies with all your BFPs at what dpo did you get yours?? May help a few of us out who are right on the cusp.
> 
> Tested 13dpo got a line. Wouldn't call it faint but not dark. Kind of in the middle. I'm 14 dpo and its getting darker.
> 
> 13 dpo walmart brand positive, internet cheapy negative
> 14 dpo Walmart darker, internet cheapy faint lineClick to expand...

Thanks honey..... I know everyone is different but just looking for some hope.


----------



## CupcakeMommy

amyc2324 said:


> Well the witch got me this month! I ovulate on the 23rd and will be 7 dpo on the 30th so I will probably start testing then. I got early BFPs with my other two children so I always start pretty early. Move me to the 30th please.

Boo!!! :hugs: your way


----------



## lintu

JulianasMommy said:


> thanks for all the support ladies! My doctor told me to wait for next af then start trying again buttttttttt is it bad if im not careful this month/??? I think it is just for dating purposes and i think WE MIGHT try again this month... if i ovulate.

I did, I decided to NTNP what will be will be, your right the only reason they tell you to wait is for dating, there is no medical reason behind it. If you feel ready go for it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

CupcakeMommy said:


> lovingmom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask you ladies with all your BFPs at what dpo did you get yours?? May help a few of us out who are right on the cusp.
> 
> Tested 13dpo got a line. Wouldn't call it faint but not dark. Kind of in the middle. I'm 14 dpo and its getting darker.
> 
> 13 dpo walmart brand positive, internet cheapy negative
> 14 dpo Walmart darker, internet cheapy faint lineClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks honey..... I know everyone is different but just looking for some hope.Click to expand...

Iv got a very faint one this afternoon, im 9DPO xxx cheapy £shop test, gonna leave it a few days and see what it does :hugs: good luck


----------



## Guppy051708

Kita said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kezz_howland said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today. My masses of creamy CM seems to have mostly gone today :( Which is putting me in a down mood. OH says i'm very miserable and down tonight but I think that's just cause I feel like i'll be out again this month. My temps went back up a little this morning, but from looking at other charts they can stay high till like 12dpo and still be negative. My tummy twinges and pains seem to have vanished too. I cried when I saw a baby in the supermarket. Feel like I need to get a grip! :(
> 
> ahh we all have those days during the tww.... where u absolutely convince yourself that you are not pregnant it is never going to happen etc.... i think it is the hormones. i have had about 4 or 5 down days where i feel so angry and upset and dont want to even wait anymore but then i just remember it is cool i can get through this.
> so dont scrutinise things to closely.... there is nothing you can do from now so you may as well enjoy your time and wait for the outcome which will happen regardless....
> at least we are all in the same boat and you can be insane on here and we are all feeling the same hee hee xxClick to expand...
> 
> Right there with you.. I had one of those days today.. Found out last night that SIL is preg and found out today that my bff is too. And even though I have a week left, I feel totally out, no PMA left and had a melt down in the car with OH..while IIIIII was driving! :nope: No fun! :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: aww Kita :friends: i am feeling good about this cycle for you :DClick to expand...
> 
> I love you Steph! Every cycle for like a year and a half now, you always feel good for me lol! :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I know :blush: i just always feel like its your month. Maybe im just mixing up messages that my intuition is telling me. I just have a positive hope that you are going to be a mama and so it translates every month :blush: i really hope this is it for ya hun! I dont know anyone who is better deserving :friends:



daydreaming22 said:


> Dont mark me down as a BFP just yet...but I just got a super faint line on an IC at 9 dpo. It is under the pregnancy test forum if anyone wants to see. I am not quite sure what to make of it

Do you have a link? :shrug: I am so excited for you! I will wait to post your :bfp: and i will once you give me the go-ahead :thumbup: but just remember if its pink/blue, no matter how faint a line-its a positive! :dance: so im congratulating you early ;) :wohoo: congrats!



Camlet said:


> Just wanted 2 say I love this post & was wondering if you plan on doing a may 1 aswell? Would be realy nice to carry it on if af comes! xx

I would LOVE to do another one!!! Only thing is, if i am not preggo this month then we have to wait until July to TTC again :sad1: ...all because of our stupid insurance :grr: so unfair :growlmad: anyways, i just dont think it would be right for me to run a testers thread if i am a.) pregnant or b.)WTT. But i really would like to! you girls are all amazing. but hopefully you wont need to come back to test ;)



wanttobeamum said:


> I'm out af got me last night :( on to cycle 20.

I am sorry hun :hugs: you are remarkable strong and i hope you get the first 2012 baby :hug:



CupcakeMommy said:


> Can I ask you ladies with all your BFPs at what dpo did you get yours?? May help a few of us out who are right on the cusp.

I am still getting :bfn: :wacko: but I will tell you my experience with my previous 2 pregnancies. I have a 10 day LP. With my first, i got a :bfp: at 10 DPOs on a CBD. However I MCed. With my second pregnancy i had spotting the day my period was due and i thought i was out. (i tested negative that day). I tested at 12 DPOs and the line was so faint i couldnt tell if it was an evap or a SUPER faint positive-dh couldn't even tell :dohh: I retested at 13-14 DPOs and got my proper :bfp: 

so as you can see not only does it vary from woman to woman but it also varies from pregnancy to pregnancy.



lintu said:


> Dont chalk me up just yet but, I think I may have just gotten a new BFP, same as December, cheapy test and I'm sure I can see the line, very faint but there. I think :witch: is due in about 4 days and it wasn't FMU, gonna leave it til Monday and then re test, if thats the same I have my CB Digi, I'm sooo excited i could wee.

Yay! :dance: i can't wait to hear about your :bfp:! I will wait to post it on the front page until you let me know! :yipee:



amyc2324 said:


> Well the witch got me this month! I ovulate on the 23rd and will be 7 dpo on the 30th so I will probably start testing then. I got early BFPs with my other two children so I always start pretty early. Move me to the 30th please.

Sorry the ugly :witch: got you :hug: I will add you to the front for the 30th. Even though I wish you would have had your :bfp: this time around, im really glad you still have a chance to get it with us :friends: Best of luck sweetie! :dust:

off to update our thread! :comp:


----------



## Conina

deafgal01 said:


> Hurry up ovulation... I'm ready to try again!!!!! While I wait, I gotta live through the rest of ya on your 2ww.

Ditto!!! The "other" 2ww sucks, especially since for me it's a 3ww...


----------



## Guppy051708

Conina said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Hurry up ovulation... I'm ready to try again!!!!! While I wait, I gotta live through the rest of ya on your 2ww.
> 
> Ditto!!! The "other" 2ww sucks, especially since for me it's a 3ww...Click to expand...

I only have a 10 day wait but to be honest i would rather have a 2-3WW for testing than a 3WW for ovulation :wacko: blah lol

Im sort of jealous that ppl who had their LMP the same day as me is getting positives already :blush: stupid cycles :growlmad: lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Tested this morning on a 10uM IC and an FRER. Got :bfn: on both :wacko: Im not surprised though. I am only 10 DPOs but at the same token AF is due today. No sign of her yet. I was taking B Vit to lengthen my LP though so she may not arrive until tomorrow if im not preggo. Hopefully she stays away! :af:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> Tested this morning on a 10uM IC and an FRER. Got :bfn: on both :wacko: Im not surprised though. I am only 10 DPOs but at the same token AF is due today. No sign of her yet. I was taking B Vit to lengthen my LP though so she may not arrive until tomorrow if im not preggo. Hopefully she stays away! :af:

Me too! Af due tomorrow but zero signs. Bbs still waaaayyyy swollen and tender nips..... Had some excm yesterday, creamy and whitish in color.... Are those good signs for bfp or bad signs for the witch??? :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed that Guppy and Cupcake get their :bfp:!

Wow, Conina how do you wait 3 weeks for ovulation? :shock: I had to wait 2 1/2 weeks first time I did opk. Last cycle, I had to wait 2 weeks for it. We'll see what this cycle does.


----------



## Conina

Guppy051708 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Hurry up ovulation... I'm ready to try again!!!!! While I wait, I gotta live through the rest of ya on your 2ww.
> 
> Ditto!!! The "other" 2ww sucks, especially since for me it's a 3ww...Click to expand...
> 
> I only have a 10 day wait but to be honest i would rather have a 2-3WW for testing than a 3WW for ovulation :wacko: blah lol
> 
> Im sort of jealous that ppl who had their LMP the same day as me is getting positives already :blush: stupid cycles :growlmad: lolClick to expand...

Bloody 5 week cycles :gun:


----------



## Conina

deafgal01 said:


> Fingers crossed that Guppy and Cupcake get their :bfp:!
> 
> Wow, Conina how do you wait 3 weeks for ovulation? :shock: I had to wait 2 1/2 weeks first time I did opk. Last cycle, I had to wait 2 weeks for it. We'll see what this cycle does.

Get my positives typically on CD21 or 22. So annoying...


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: conina yeah! bloody 5 weeks cycle!


----------



## lintu

Conina said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that Guppy and Cupcake get their :bfp:!
> 
> Wow, Conina how do you wait 3 weeks for ovulation? :shock: I had to wait 2 1/2 weeks first time I did opk. Last cycle, I had to wait 2 weeks for it. We'll see what this cycle does.
> 
> Get my positives typically on CD21 or 22. So annoying...Click to expand...

feel your pain huni xx im CD 20/21


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah i hear girls! I dont ov. until CD 21-22 and then i fluctuate between 9 and 10 day LPs. So even though 5 weeks is a long cycle, just remember you have a great LP! I would take that over having a crappy one :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv still got a wait but i keep noticing things no longer have back pain and my muscles have all stopped being painful too after 2days of it.. but everytime i look in the mirror now i look bloated ... could it just be me or could it be a symptom never noticed any other time iv ovulated or even before a perod :wacko: 

Its like obvious my belly is sticking out abit only thing it can be is bloat as iv not gained any weight


----------



## Belluan

April 27th for me. Thank you


----------



## Guppy051708

Belluan said:


> April 27th for me. Thank you

You've been added hun :friends:
Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Kelly425

So I didn't test this morning bc I'm to scared to see BFN, but I'm gonna test tomorrow morning and will let u all know! :happydance: 

Did anyone else see the thread about eye twitching, someone posted in the tww forum? My left eye has been twitching since about 10dpo and the people that responded all had it to...dh thinks I'm going nuts :haha: he says if eye twitching is a symptom then he must be pregnant all the time :haha:!! Anyone else had this and got a BFP bc it's very annoying!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy.... Symptom spotter????? 

I think I'm at 13dpo give or take

Symptoms on and off since ov day:
Cramping everyday
Heavy full bbs that are tender
Sore nips everyday
Fatigue
Gas
Dizziness
Excm

Thinking I should try a different type of test.....


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Kelly425 said:


> So I didn't test this morning bc I'm to scared to see BFN, but I'm gonna test tomorrow morning and will let u all know! :happydance:
> 
> Did anyone else see the thread about eye twitching, someone posted in the tww forum? My left eye has been twitching since about 10dpo and the people that responded all had it to...dh thinks I'm going nuts :haha: he says if eye twitching is a symptom then he must be pregnant all the time :haha:!! Anyone else had this and got a BFP bc it's very annoying!

I haven't gotten my bfp but I had it really bad one day last week. It wouldn't stop!!!


----------



## Kelly425

CupcakeMommy said:


> Kelly425 said:
> 
> 
> So I didn't test this morning bc I'm to scared to see BFN, but I'm gonna test tomorrow morning and will let u all know! :happydance:
> 
> Did anyone else see the thread about eye twitching, someone posted in the tww forum? My left eye has been twitching since about 10dpo and the people that responded all had it to...dh thinks I'm going nuts :haha: he says if eye twitching is a symptom then he must be pregnant all the time :haha:!! Anyone else had this and got a BFP bc it's very annoying!
> 
> I haven't gotten my bfp but I had it really bad one day last week. It wouldn't stop!!!Click to expand...

Do u get eye twitching a lot normally? I usually don't unless I am super tired and haven't gotten much sleep. Very weird, hope this leads to :bfp:!!! Good luck :dust: to you.


----------



## mummydeb

im pregnant :happydance: christmas baby due date 21st 

good luck to all you ladies waiting to test and :hugs: to those that got there af


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly425 said:


> Did anyone else see the thread about eye twitching, someone posted in the tww forum? My left eye has been twitching since about 10dpo and the people that responded all had it to...dh thinks I'm going nuts :haha: he says if eye twitching is a symptom then he must be pregnant all the time :haha:!! Anyone else had this and got a BFP bc it's very annoying!

Eh, i dunno. I dont think it means much of anything TBH. I get that when im not preggo and when i was i didn't get it any more or any less. Eye twitching just usually means youre tired and need more rest.


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> Guppy.... Symptom spotter?????
> 
> I think I'm at 13dpo give or take
> 
> Symptoms on and off since ov day:
> Cramping everyday
> Heavy full bbs that are tender
> Sore nips everyday
> Fatigue
> Gas
> Dizziness
> Excm
> 
> Thinking I should try a different type of test.....

Well....for one i usually dont break out until 3ish days before AF but this time i have been breaking out since 2 DPOs!
Cramping everyday
fuller bbs
Gas :blush:
bloated (the other day i had to sit around with my pants unbuttoned!) lol


----------



## Guppy051708

mummydeb said:


> im pregnant :happydance: christmas baby due date 21st
> 
> good luck to all you ladies waiting to test and :hugs: to those that got there af

:yipee::dance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

mummydeb said:


> im pregnant :happydance: christmas baby due date 21st
> 
> good luck to all you ladies waiting to test and :hugs: to those that got there af

omg! If im preggo that will be my EDD based on Ov. (not LMP)! Hope to see you as a due date buddie! :D


----------



## mummydeb

i hope so to. fingers crossed :) im so excited just cant believe it i keep testing.
my symptoms incase anyone wants to no are a spot breakout and really watery cm, feels like i keep getting af


----------



## Guppy051708

eek! those are mine thus far! (besides the CM) :dance: i really wish i knew already!


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Congrats too all the BFPS! :) <3 Looks like December is going to be a really good month!


----------



## daydreaming22

Guppy051708, just tested with a FRER and got a faint positive! Thanks for maintaining this thread, It seemed to make the TWW go bye quickly!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

mummydeb said:


> im pregnant :happydance: christmas baby due date 21st
> 
> good luck to all you ladies waiting to test and :hugs: to those that got there af

Yay!! If I can only get my bfp my dd will be dec 20th


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats daydreaming22 ! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months !!!

Can someone have a look at my chart and tell me if they think I've ovulated ? I got negative OPK's yesterday but a huge temperature drop so I dunno. Am gunna do another OPK in like half an hour which will be 3 hours of pee holding.


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Kelly425 said:


> Do u get eye twitching a lot normally? I usually don't unless I am super tired and haven't gotten much sleep. Very weird, hope this leads to :bfp:!!! Good luck :dust: to you.

Never!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay congrats on some more BFP's!


----------



## Beccagal

daydreaming22 said:


> Guppy051708, just tested with a FRER and got a faint positive! Thanks for maintaining this thread, It seemed to make the TWW go bye quickly!

So happy for you, CONGRATS!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Saresy

Guppy051708 said:


> Have you guys ever seen The Great Sperm Race? I watched it on youtube today and it was really good! :spermy:
> It truly is a miracle to get pregnant! I always thought that but after watching this i had no idea how hard it really was for just one sperm to get the egg!

I jus watched some of it.... It's amazing. Gunnar watch rest when I get home x


----------



## Guppy051708

BeesBella said:


> Congrats daydreaming22 ! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months !!!
> 
> Can someone have a look at my chart and tell me if they think I've ovulated ? I got negative OPK's yesterday but a huge temperature drop so I dunno. Am gunna do another OPK in like half an hour which will be 3 hours of pee holding.

You really can't tell from your temps. Temps fluctuate all the time. so unless you are getting consecutive rises, you really can't know. Which stinks because we all want to know ahead of time (thats the problem with charting-its all in hindsight :wacko:). But just keep :sex: and you'll cover your bases :D


----------



## Guppy051708

daydreaming22 said:


> Guppy051708, just tested with a FRER and got a faint positive! Thanks for maintaining this thread, It seemed to make the TWW go bye quickly!

Yay! :wohoo: :flow: CONGRATS!!!!! :flow: :wohoo: 
So happy for you! 
I am glad that i could help in your 2WW! :friends:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Saresy said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever seen The Great Sperm Race? I watched it on youtube today and it was really good! :spermy:
> It truly is a miracle to get pregnant! I always thought that but after watching this i had no idea how hard it really was for just one sperm to get the egg!
> 
> I jus watched some of it.... It's amazing. Gunnar watch rest when I get home xClick to expand...

I couldn't find it... There's a few but doesn't seem to be the one you're talking about.


----------



## BeesBella

Wow look, we have over a 10% success rate and we are less than 1/3 through the month ! Amazing !!!


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever seen The Great Sperm Race? I watched it on youtube today and it was really good! :spermy:
> It truly is a miracle to get pregnant! I always thought that but after watching this i had no idea how hard it really was for just one sperm to get the egg!
> 
> I jus watched some of it.... It's amazing. Gunnar watch rest when I get home xClick to expand...
> 
> I couldn't find it... There's a few but doesn't seem to be the one you're talking about.Click to expand...

Here is part one. There are 6 parts total. If they dont come up in the related videos, then look for the username "Ray0Sunrise". She has all of them :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM


----------



## CupcakeMommy

I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh


----------



## CanAmFam

Guppy051708 said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> im pregnant :happydance: christmas baby due date 21st
> 
> good luck to all you ladies waiting to test and :hugs: to those that got there af
> 
> omg! If im preggo that will be my EDD based on Ov. (not LMP)! Hope to see you as a due date buddie! :DClick to expand...


ditto here. still hoping!


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh

yeah. i havn't read them but today AF is due and i still dont have a positive. :wacko: (i know its because my LP is so short though)


----------



## mdspop

CupcakeMommy said:


> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh

I had absolutely nothing at 13dpo but on the 14th a slight line...it's getting a tiny bit darker each day :) There is still hope & each woman is completely different to the next :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh
> 
> yeah. i havn't read them but today AF is due and i still dont have a positive. :wacko: (i know its because my LP is so short though)Click to expand...

Sending :dust: for your :witch: to stay away....you and me both!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

mdspop said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh
> 
> I had absolutely nothing at 13dpo but on the 14th a slight line...it's getting a tiny bit darker each day :) There is still hope & each woman is completely different to the next :hugs:Click to expand...

My fmu FRER showed absolutely nothing today.... Thinking about getting a digital test....or just wait it out till I'm officially late.


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> mdspop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh
> 
> I had absolutely nothing at 13dpo but on the 14th a slight line...it's getting a tiny bit darker each day :) There is still hope & each woman is completely different to the next :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My fmu FRER showed absolutely nothing today.... Thinking about getting a digital test....or just wait it out till I'm officially late.Click to expand...

same here. My FRER nothing, not a thing. Nothing showed up on my ICs either :wacko: Just be careful with the digital because they are a bit higher in sensitivity. And if you are crazy about reading those test like i am, you cant even look for a faint line because if you take it apart those lines mean nothing :wacko: but it does take the guess work out! i like them, just cant tell if there are "faints" or anything with them as they are either yes or no. I really hope we both get a positive soon!! When would you be due if you are preggie?


----------



## deafgal01

Bummer- no captions... I can't watch the video and understand. :cry: The pits of being deaf.


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Saresy said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever seen The Great Sperm Race? I watched it on youtube today and it was really good! :spermy:
> It truly is a miracle to get pregnant! I always thought that but after watching this i had no idea how hard it really was for just one sperm to get the egg!
> 
> I jus watched some of it.... It's amazing. Gunnar watch rest when I get home xClick to expand...

I was able to watch the whole thing last night. Loved it!! All you ladies should watch it!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

It was a great movie! i had no idea that only a couple sperm actually made it to the egg. in high school the pictures always had tons of sperm trying to break into the egg but apparently that was wrong! ...then again that was a while ago.


----------



## mzswizz

I want to see it. Does anybody have the web address for it.


----------



## lintu

yeah I felt so sorry for my DH went I watched that :haha:

very informative though, I loved it xxx


----------



## deafgal01

mzswizz said:


> I want to see it. Does anybody have the web address for it.


Guppy or someone posted it on page 244 if you wanted to see it, Mz.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I got shown the same Guppy.. a few sperm fighting to get in and whichever got in first was obviously the one that made it.. others would get tired basically and give up


----------



## Kita

Nat, the video in a nutshell is about how the sperm get to the egg but they scaled it up to human proportions so the sperm are people and they are racing through all these different environments that represent the vagina/cervix/uterus etc.. Many die along the way and in the end only 2 make it to the egg and only one fertilizes it. Its very interesting! I wonder if they have subtitles somewhere?? I saw it last night also..


----------



## Guppy051708

There may be something out there with subtitles. I think even if you cant hear it very well, the video is self explanatory-well except some of the talking the professionals do but as far as seeing down to scale, you could still understand most of it.


----------



## deafgal01

Kita- thanks so much for summarizing it up for me! That helps! :shock: Only ONE OR TWO make it to the eggy???? Well, that narrows our chances down a lot... Hmmm, how do I help it achieve that goal?


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> same here. My FRER nothing, not a thing. Nothing showed up on my ICs either :wacko: Just be careful with the digital because they are a bit higher in sensitivity. And if you are crazy about reading those test like i am, you cant even look for a faint line because if you take it apart those lines mean nothing :wacko: but it does take the guess work out! i like them, just cant tell if there are "faints" or anything with them as they are either yes or no. I really hope we both get a positive soon!! When would you be due if you are preggie?

I'm having this really strange pressure feeling "down there" .... Another thing I never get before AF. I think I'm just gonna wait. If I get the bfp my edd would be dec 20th!!!! Yet a 3rd Xmas baby.... Oh boy

What about you honey.....


----------



## jmla04

I tested 10dpo and a BFN with dollar store cheapy. But today is dpo13 and I am feeling so sick! 
I am too afraid to test. I don't want another bfn! I have had the sharp pains in boobs and sores in my mouth. Niether of those things have I ever had before! we shall see, or "vamos a ver" as we say here in Mexico. 
Thank you for this thread!


----------



## LittleBird

jmla04 said:


> I tested 10dpo and a BFN with dollar store cheapy. But today is dpo13 and I am feeling so sick!
> I am too afraid to test. I don't want another bfn! I have had the sharp pains in boobs and sores in my mouth. Niether of those things have I ever had before! we shall see, or "vamos a ver" as we say here in Mexico.
> Thank you for this thread!

Yes, after seeing the first BFN, you get a little gun-shy about testing again. The symptoms sound good though. Good luck holding out until your next test. :)


----------



## mummydeb

i highly recommend superdrug tests, yesterday i had bfn on ics and today i had extremely faint frers and i mean eye squinting ones and lovely lines on superdrug 4 days early ones they i would have to say are good tests


----------



## Saresy

CupcakeMommy said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever seen The Great Sperm Race? I watched it on youtube today and it was really good! :spermy:
> It truly is a miracle to get pregnant! I always thought that but after watching this i had no idea how hard it really was for just one sperm to get the egg!
> 
> I jus watched some of it.... It's amazing. Gunnar watch rest when I get home xClick to expand...
> 
> I couldn't find it... There's a few but doesn't seem to be the one you're talking about.Click to expand...

i watched this one 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Se...ch_query=great+sperm+race&aq=f&has_verified=1


----------



## Saresy

CupcakeMommy said:


> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh

same... i feel like a fraud... i was due on 3 days ago and am sure i am preggo... try googling negative test still pregnant.... that will reassure u.... just shows that some people never get a positive


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> same here. My FRER nothing, not a thing. Nothing showed up on my ICs either :wacko: Just be careful with the digital because they are a bit higher in sensitivity. And if you are crazy about reading those test like i am, you cant even look for a faint line because if you take it apart those lines mean nothing :wacko: but it does take the guess work out! i like them, just cant tell if there are "faints" or anything with them as they are either yes or no. I really hope we both get a positive soon!! When would you be due if you are preggie?
> 
> I'm having this really strange pressure feeling "down there" .... Another thing I never get before AF. I think I'm just gonna wait. If I get the bfp my edd would be dec 20th!!!! Yet a 3rd Xmas baby.... Oh boy
> 
> What about you honey.....Click to expand...

3! :shock: yep, you are def. going broke :haha: jk
Based on my ovulation date (which would be more accurate since i ov. on CD 21 and not 14) it will be dec. 21st.


----------



## Saresy

mine would be december 15th but i am always late so roll on christmas baby... im a christmas baby and i loved it all xxx


----------



## kezz_howland

I would be due Dec 23rd... what a wonderful present that would be.

Does a v mild twinging pain in your left side just under your hip bone for 6 days count as a symptom? Feels like it goes into the top of my inner thigh a little sometimes too. It's very very mild though, only noticeable when i'm sat doing nothing!


----------



## pink_phoenix

CupcakeMommy said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> im pregnant :happydance: christmas baby due date 21st
> 
> good luck to all you ladies waiting to test and :hugs: to those that got there af
> 
> Yay!! If I can only get my bfp my dd will be dec 20thClick to expand...

oooo me too :D xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Saresy said:


> mine would be december 15th but i am always late so roll on christmas baby... im a christmas baby and i loved it all xxx

Im thinking a Christmas Day baby could be in my future (if pregnant of course :dohh:)
Im thinking i'll go overdue even if dates are based off scans/ovulation date. My son was due August 23rd, 2010 based on LMP. Based on ovulation date he was due August 26th, 2010 and based on dating scan he was due August 25th, 2010....yeah...he never arrived until September 4th, 2010! lol LADIES- TAKE ALL DUE DATES WITH A GRAIN OF SALT! no matter how accurate they may seem, babies like to throw them out the window ;)


----------



## deafgal01

Oh, here's one thing I won't MISS when I'm pregnant and not having to use pads/tampons... The dog digging into the bathroom trash and eating the used tampons... EW EW EW EW OMG Yuck!!!!! I've found used pads under my bed all chewed apart... :shock: Sick! She's in time out right now for that... Sly sneaky little dog! :trouble: :grr:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: my dog used to be the same way- and he was obsessed with underwear :sick:
Dont worry, like you said you wont have to deal with it when youre pregnant, plus if BF it could be a while, and even if you dont BF it could be at least 6-8 weeks before AF comes back-maybe even longer!


----------



## deafgal01

I'm still gonna invest in a new trash can (preferably one with a LID) so she can stop doing this to me! She doesn't go for my underwear thank goodness- but that might be cuz I always put them in the dirty hamper whenever I am changing underwears. As for my DH, she likes his underwear, so found it chewed up a few times but not lately thank goodness...


----------



## mommyx1

if i get my BFP my EDD would be Dec. 24th birthday and christmas all in one.


----------



## KatieTizzle

Got bfp today :) Two days early! 

:dust: to those still waiting to test & :hugs: to those who got the :witch:

xo


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Katie!


----------



## GettingBroody

JulianasMommy said:


> my :BFP: grew wings on 04/05/11 :angel:

So sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

KatieTizzle said:


> Got bfp today :) Two days early!
> 
> :dust: to those still waiting to test & :hugs: to those who got the :witch:
> 
> xo

So thrilled for ya hun! :yipee:

:flower: congratulations on your :bfp:! :flower:
H:flow:H 9 Months for you both! :baby:​


----------



## Becyboo__x

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha: my dog used to be the same way- and he was obsessed with underwear :sick:
> Dont worry, like you said you wont have to deal with it when youre pregnant, plus if BF it could be a while, and even if you dont BF it could be at least 6-8 weeks before AF comes back-maybe even longer!

Its something about dogs with underwear most dogs do it and i haven't a clue why my dog used to nick my underwear embarresing when you don't notice and you have company! :dohh:



KatieTizzle said:


> Got bfp today :) Two days early!
> 
> :dust: to those still waiting to test & :hugs: to those who got the :witch:
> 
> xo

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> 3! :shock: yep, you are def. going broke :haha: jk
> Based on my ovulation date (which would be more accurate since i ov. on CD 21 and not 14) it will be dec. 21st.

no joke on that one!!!! Yay we can track together.... Let's do this! Big fat :bfp: for us all!!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Saresy said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh
> 
> same... i feel like a fraud... i was due on 3 days ago and am sure i am preggo... try googling negative test still pregnant.... that will reassure u.... just shows that some people never get a positiveClick to expand...

Really???? Oh I gotta see this!!!! Ur awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

kezz_howland said:


> I would be due Dec 23rd... what a wonderful present that would be.
> 
> Does a v mild twinging pain in your left side just under your hip bone for 6 days count as a symptom? Feels like it goes into the top of my inner thigh a little sometimes too. It's very very mild though, only noticeable when i'm sat doing nothing!

Are you sure you didn't steal this from me???? :rofl: I was just telling my friend by the pool about it.... Strange right


----------



## CupcakeMommy

pink_phoenix said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> im pregnant :happydance: christmas baby due date 21st
> 
> good luck to all you ladies waiting to test and :hugs: to those that got there af
> 
> Yay!! If I can only get my bfp my dd will be dec 20thClick to expand...
> 
> oooo me too :D xxxClick to expand...

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

CupcakeMommy said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 3! :shock: yep, you are def. going broke :haha: jk
> Based on my ovulation date (which would be more accurate since i ov. on CD 21 and not 14) it will be dec. 21st.
> 
> no joke on that one!!!! Yay we can track together.... Let's do this! Big fat :bfp: for us all!!!!!Click to expand...

Im liking this idea! :D
Are you going to keep a pregnancy journal if you are?


----------



## happythought

:af:Can you put me down for the 22nd?:af:

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

happythought said:


> :af:Can you put me down for the 22nd?:af:
> 
> :dust:

Hi dear :hi: i have added you to the front :D
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 3! :shock: yep, you are def. going broke :haha: jk
> Based on my ovulation date (which would be more accurate since i ov. on CD 21 and not 14) it will be dec. 21st.
> 
> no joke on that one!!!! Yay we can track together.... Let's do this! Big fat :bfp: for us all!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im liking this idea! :D
> Are you going to keep a pregnancy journal if you are?Click to expand...

Honestly I haven't thought about it yet.... Sounds fun 
.


----------



## CupcakeMommy

CupcakeMommy said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh
> 
> same... i feel like a fraud... i was due on 3 days ago and am sure i am preggo... try googling negative test still pregnant.... that will reassure u.... just shows that some people never get a positiveClick to expand...
> 
> Really???? Oh I gotta see this!!!! Ur awesome, thanks!!!Click to expand...

Safest, I tried to find the sight you were talking about but failed..... Any help?


----------



## jmla04

If I get my BFP i will have a due date of dec. 18th. :)


----------



## missin_a_girl

CupcakeMommy said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> its not fun.... and my bb are so sore... i feel like throwing up at times and i dont even see that second line. i just want af to come already....so i can start again. then everyone else around is texting me telling they are finally pregnant... when is it my turn? i have put so much time and devotion into all of this... i want my turn....
> 
> Same boat here....cd 35.... Not even sure I ovulated... Could be another 35 days before AF what do I know... Super sore and huge BB... Getting nothing on cheap Internet Opk and hpt.... Will buy a digital today as I said on the thread it would be my test day. Not even remotely excited about it.
> Not bd for 10days now... Just had so much sex before and not knowing when you ovulate or if you ovulate is just depressing.
> I just want Af to come so my cycle would at least have gone shorter. And then I can try soy next cycle!
> well af came today .... its light but should be full force in a few hours... i guess i gotta start over again...
> :dust: to all not knowing yet! Congrats to all the positive! And sorry for those that got taken by the :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> im the same girls, i feel really down because i am one of these people that needs a comfirmation in a bold second line, iv been using cheap tests so invested £10 in a digital one yesterday and did it in the middle of the day knowing
> a) none of my other pregnancys have shown up on a test until at least 18dpo
> b)i had already tested negative that morning and that it would never show up on a test in the middle of the day when i had jus p'eed about an hour before
> c) that i couldnt and shouldnt have wasted all that money on a dam test
> d) i am getting a blood test on monday and am seeing the doctor then
> e) i never get all the symptoms that i have unless i am pregnant and at this stage everything is normal and if i just relax and wait for next week the pregnancy test will be there in pink and white for me to see!!
> f) i havent gained weight in a year not a pound but am now 2lbs heavier... so i kinda know i am pregnant and feeling positive
> 
> knowing all those points i still wondered down to the chemist and bought an extortionately priced test!!! so girls this proves that we are all a little crazy during this time. i hope you know you are not alone as i am quite a calm person but am acting irrationally hee hee....
> for your information... it seemed to almost scream out at me "NOT PREGNANT" at me which just brought me down a little further even though i knew to expect it.... doh!!!!
> 
> i did another test this morning a cheapie one.... NEGATIVE of course ha ha.... right no more buying tests and what will be will be. i am being really healthy with what i am eating so that is all good...
> im in my super big bras now... gone from a 30-32b-c cup to now a 32e-f cup in like a week.... ouchee....
> when i take my bra off at night they are like sore boulders.... anyone else or am i being crazy?Click to expand...
> 
> No way, me too. My bbs are huge and tingly. I got my BFN today. Af due either tomorrow or monday. Cm was super creamy yesterday. Im really confused!!Click to expand...

af is here today... i guess i have to start again. well wish me luck this round it will be up to 100mg 2-6 this round. will start tomorrow...


----------



## Guppy051708

missin_a_girl said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> its not fun.... and my bb are so sore... i feel like throwing up at times and i dont even see that second line. i just want af to come already....so i can start again. then everyone else around is texting me telling they are finally pregnant... when is it my turn? i have put so much time and devotion into all of this... i want my turn....
> 
> Same boat here....cd 35.... Not even sure I ovulated... Could be another 35 days before AF what do I know... Super sore and huge BB... Getting nothing on cheap Internet Opk and hpt.... Will buy a digital today as I said on the thread it would be my test day. Not even remotely excited about it.
> Not bd for 10days now... Just had so much sex before and not knowing when you ovulate or if you ovulate is just depressing.
> I just want Af to come so my cycle would at least have gone shorter. And then I can try soy next cycle!
> well af came today .... its light but should be full force in a few hours... i guess i gotta start over again...
> :dust: to all not knowing yet! Congrats to all the positive! And sorry for those that got taken by the :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> im the same girls, i feel really down because i am one of these people that needs a comfirmation in a bold second line, iv been using cheap tests so invested £10 in a digital one yesterday and did it in the middle of the day knowing
> a) none of my other pregnancys have shown up on a test until at least 18dpo
> b)i had already tested negative that morning and that it would never show up on a test in the middle of the day when i had jus p'eed about an hour before
> c) that i couldnt and shouldnt have wasted all that money on a dam test
> d) i am getting a blood test on monday and am seeing the doctor then
> e) i never get all the symptoms that i have unless i am pregnant and at this stage everything is normal and if i just relax and wait for next week the pregnancy test will be there in pink and white for me to see!!
> f) i havent gained weight in a year not a pound but am now 2lbs heavier... so i kinda know i am pregnant and feeling positive
> 
> knowing all those points i still wondered down to the chemist and bought an extortionately priced test!!! so girls this proves that we are all a little crazy during this time. i hope you know you are not alone as i am quite a calm person but am acting irrationally hee hee....
> for your information... it seemed to almost scream out at me "NOT PREGNANT" at me which just brought me down a little further even though i knew to expect it.... doh!!!!
> 
> i did another test this morning a cheapie one.... NEGATIVE of course ha ha.... right no more buying tests and what will be will be. i am being really healthy with what i am eating so that is all good...
> im in my super big bras now... gone from a 30-32b-c cup to now a 32e-f cup in like a week.... ouchee....
> when i take my bra off at night they are like sore boulders.... anyone else or am i being crazy?Click to expand...
> 
> No way, me too. My bbs are huge and tingly. I got my BFN today. Af due either tomorrow or monday. Cm was super creamy yesterday. Im really confused!!Click to expand...
> 
> af is here today... i guess i have to start again. well wish me luck this round it will be up to 100mg 2-6 this round. will start tomorrow...Click to expand...

I am so sorry hun :hug: I pray you get your :bfp: this coming cycle. :dust:


----------



## missin_a_girl

gubby, thanks.... you can know put a big fat af witch next to my name for the 4th ...lol trying to stay positive....


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Good night ladies.... Let's see what tomorrow brings. I'm refusing to test, just gonna wait it out. :hugs: to those who got their :witch: and Congrats to those with their :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

x


----------



## StarKatie

CupcakeMommy said:


> Can I ask you ladies with all your BFPs at what dpo did you get yours?? May help a few of us out who are right on the cusp.

Sorry I know this was from about a hundred pages ago, but I still wanted to respond. Last night I started a poll to see when people got their BFP's. I thought it was really interesting the responses so far. :D

How many DPO were you when you got your BFP?


----------



## kezz_howland

Morning everyone. I did a test this morning and thought I could see the faintest of faint lines. I can't tell if it had any colour though as it was so faint and it was prob an evap. Saw it after about 5 mins (cheapie test). Not going to get hopes up because OH couldn't see anything, and I am likely to just imagine it! Will retest tomorrow morning and see if anything there. Go on hol on Tuesday - fly at like 4am so if I don't get a BFP tomorrow I'll prob have to wait to test till I get to France! And then I won't be able to let anyone know! 

Also, I did my temps this morning when I first woke up (which was like 5.30am) and they had dropped to 36.5 then I did them again at my usual time (around 7) and it was 36.9? Is this normal? I've put down 36.9 as this is what it told me at my usual time, but it's made me wonder about my temps and if they're actually right!!


----------



## ljo1984

wow everytime on come on theres a new BFP congratulations ladies!! H&H 9 months to you all. xxxx
ive just watched the great sperrm race, cant belive what they have to go through and that such little numbers make it to the tube which makes it more understandable that it can take a bit of time to get A BFP! but at the same time its amazing looking at imogen playing and thinking out of all the hundreds of thousands of sperm she made it through all that and is now a little person! my little person! its made me all emotional ha ha (fingers crossed thats hormones eh lol 7dpo today!!)


----------



## kezz_howland

Haven't had much to drink this morning so did another test... this one definitely no line. :( Must keep my chin up. Don't want to be miserable on holiday or my OH will not be pleased seen as it's cost us a fortune!


----------



## navywag

hi ladies, can i join you please, ill be testing on the 18th! , not getting my hopes up as oh wasnt around at the right time, but hopefully sum lil swimmers stuck around long enough lol!

omg yea ive watched the great sperm race, its crazy! makes you wonder how any of us get pregnant at all! i look at my dd n wonder who would be there instead if she wasnt the fastest one lol 
x


----------



## Guppy051708

good morning ladies. Got a :bfn: on the FRER with FMU today. I am officially 11 DPOs and AF is one day late. No real signs of her or pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## kezz_howland

Sorry Guppy :( Hope she stays away!! Is she often late?

I don't know what to think I think I've lost the plot. After doing three cheapies this morning and straining my eyes to see a line that i'm sure was never there to start with, I now feel very unpregnant! CM is showing in my pants (sorry TMI) but none at all anymore when I wipe. I don't know what my luteal phase is yet so I won't really know when AF is late, but think I am either 9 or 10dpo today. I know that's still early to test but I can't help feeling disheartened. Wish I hadn't tested at all now! But once you pop you can't stop!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> good morning ladies. Got a :bfn: on the FRER with FMU today. I am officially 11 DPOs and AF is one day late. No real signs of her or pregnancy :wacko:

Boo!!!! Im not givi up on you Gupp!!! 

Morning !!!!! 

Well I'm not testing but did wake up with normal af cramps and I usually get that evil :witch: with FMU... Butnwent and there was nothing. And as I looked down so e excm came out.....hmmmmmmm. Af due either today or tomorrow....


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Interesting how my signature changed today....


----------



## ljo1984

Guppy, did you say your taking vit b6 this cycle? it works wonders!! my LP was 9-10 days, which isnt ideal for conception so taking vit b6 50mg daily and LP is not 13 days!!! so thats probably where yours is, may be more than 13 day everyone is different on it! im on 75mg this cycle see if i can get a day or 2 more out of it, based on the theory if AF is later then if i get BFP next cycle im gonna be less likely to have 2 kids birthdays within days of each other lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

My LP is usually 10 days, but when i take B6 (100mg) religiously its 11, so she may not *technically* be late until after today, but one can't really know. I have seen results every time ive used it though :thumbup:

Guess we shall see what tomorrows FMU brings. :dust:


----------



## Kelly425

sorry guppy hope the :witch: stays away!!

I took a test this morning :bfn: :cry: AF is due tomorrow so i think i should at least get a faint line right now. Ive had brown spotting for 3 days and today there is even less. Do you ladies think I am still in or should I give it up?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Guppy051708 said:


> good morning ladies. Got a :bfn: on the FRER with FMU today. I am officially 11 DPOs and AF is one day late. No real signs of her or pregnancy :wacko:

chin up honey im sure everythin will work out perfect!! keeping everythin crossed for u xxxx


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Kelly425 said:


> sorry guppy hope the :witch: stays away!!
> 
> I took a test this morning :bfn: :cry: AF is due tomorrow so i think i should at least get a faint line right now. Ive had brown spotting for 3 days and today there is even less. Do you ladies think I am still in or should I give it up?

Still in, still in!!!!!


----------



## Kelly425

Thanks!! I hope so, I just think with AF due tomorrow I should at least have a faint line. I'm going to think positive and hopefully I'll get some good news! :thumbup:


----------



## Juzzabelle

Congrats to any new BFP's 
:hugs: to any BFN's. 
The :witch: got me today! :( ah well onto next month:)


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

well the :witch: got me last night x


----------



## givemebaby11

I'm either 12 or 13 dpo today and got a BFN on a FRER and an IC. I'm pretty bummed, and it feels like AF is on her way because I have the typical AF cramps but haven't seen her yet. I was really thinking I had a chance this cyle :( Not giving up and trying to stay positive if it's not this month becuase it could be next month and that's not too far away.

Congrats to the BFP's and good luck to those still trying!


----------



## fragglerock

I took an IC HPT yesterday and got a BFN, but my temps are still up and the :witch: hasn't shown her ugly face, so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls well im 8 dpo today and have no symptoms at alk, i had a coldsore appear ystrdy at 7dpo n sum watery cm this morn but no cramping, sore bbs, twinges or anything else pg related! I sooo think im out! Grrrrr.....been certain that i was pg last few months ttc as had heaps of symptoms, this month nothing! Luks like am gona be ttc a 2012 baby!! :baby:

Sorry to those who got af, and congrats to all wiv bfps xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Hi ladies. I am 12 days late of AF no sign of her neither. My normal cycle is 35 days. 36th day AF begins but it is now cd48 and AF isn't here. AF was due march 29th so I am pretty late. I have been getting negatives but I have seen threads where women didn't get BFPs until 8 weeks and even 21 weeks!!! I have cm, soft moist and high cp, the middle of my actual nipples is wider and bigger, I get mild cramps in my lower abdomen, I have sore hips, headaches, and quick sharp pains in my bbs. If Tuesday test come back negative I will get a blood test done.


----------



## Lily7

asibling4gi04 said:


> LILY7!!!!! Any symptoms?

Hey hun!! 

Sorry haven't been on in a week or so, we had a little break away! I did have a really sore lower back all last week.....so I tested on the 9th as planned and BFN :growlmad: Still no sign of AF yet either.....don't know what to think!!
What about you?

I just came back and there are literally 100 pages to go through!!! 
Think I would be there for a while getting through that lot so just had a catch up at the front page..

Congrats to all the ladies with their :bfp:
:hugs: to the ladies who got :witch:
and :dust: to those still waiting

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

hi ladies :hi:
im really sorry to the girls that the dumb :witch: decided to visit :hugs: i really hope you all get your :bfp: soon. You all are so wonderful and deserve it so much :friends:

Still no sign of AF.


----------



## jmla04

I was to nervous to test this morning!!! But no sign of ugly AF. 
I should have tested today but maybe I will get up the guts to do it tomorrow. :) Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## Saresy

CupcakeMommy said:


> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CupcakeMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need to stay away from the preggo websites... About 90% of them say I should get a bfp by now.... It's becoming discouraging.... Ugh
> 
> same... i feel like a fraud... i was due on 3 days ago and am sure i am preggo... try googling negative test still pregnant.... that will reassure u.... just shows that some people never get a positiveClick to expand...
> 
> Really???? Oh I gotta see this!!!! Ur awesome, thanks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Safest, I tried to find the sight you were talking about but failed..... Any help?Click to expand...

go on to google.... type in the search bar negative pregnancy test but pregnant (or a variation) n see how many people on different forums and in different sites dont get a positive. there was one a read and this lady was not able to get a positive pregnancy test or blood test. they continued or natal care and she had ultra sounds etc and the pregnancy went well... even when she was in hospital and was in labour the doctor came in and confirmed that her earlier blood tests that day still said she wasnt pregnant. she had a happy and healthy pregnancy and baby. its crazy!!


----------



## Saresy

Kelly425 said:


> Thanks!! I hope so, I just think with AF due tomorrow I should at least have a faint line. I'm going to think positive and hopefully I'll get some good news! :thumbup:

well my af was due on wednesday and i am still testing negative... my bbs are MASSIVE hot and sore and no sign of af and no positive test so do not be disheartened ladies.... its just how it is.... test when af is due... i must have spent £40 on bloody tests in the last 3 weeks.... such a waste. i am going to docs tomorrow and getting a blood test. such a nightmare. i just want to know. if i am not pregnant i feel like there is something hormonely wrong here because i am soooo tired and my boobs have grown 4 sizes... eeeek!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im not feeling anything today just tired all the time :shrug:
i had back pain and my muscles were painful but now nothing except cm which has been the same for a few days now iv noticed gave in and took 2 tests obviously both negative :dohh: as iv got till sunday till wait if still negative then its waiting a few more days till :witch: is due her visit hopefully shell stay away!

Congrats to all whos got there :bfp:

And :hugs: to those who had there visit!


----------



## Saresy

good evening lovelies... i seem to miss everyone when i am on here so am constantly catching up.
i cant believe some of you are out... dam nature and dam af! 
i cannot believe how many people are preggo too and it is only the 10th of the month. i was due on wednesday..... so i am now 5 days late... doctors tomorrow. i have a frer to take in the morning and am just praying it shows something because i am so fed up with first of all having these whopping big boobs if it is for no reason and i have gained 2lbs so i am hacked off if i am actually not pregnant and i have gained weight dam it. 
i am asking for a blood test if my test and the docs test are both negative..... its such a difficult time and i just hate limbo. 
the two week wait should actually be called limbo... u cant forward plan or do anything because you are constantly thinking yeah well if i am pregnant blah blah but then if i am not i can do this. 

all the ladies who have not had a bfp and their af is close... dont panic. i have had 2 healthy and happy pregnancies and i didnt get a bfp until i was at least 5 or 6 weeks pregnant..... and remember every pregnancy is different so even if you tested positive at 8dpo then you might not test positive for a longer time this time.... just nature doing its ting xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

I have been so tired for the last two days as well. I hope its a sign for both of us!


----------



## Saresy

mzswizz said:


> Hi ladies. I am 12 days late of AF no sign of her neither. My normal cycle is 35 days. 36th day AF begins but it is now cd48 and AF isn't here. AF was due march 29th so I am pretty late. I have been getting negatives but I have seen threads where women didn't get BFPs until 8 weeks and even 21 weeks!!! I have cm, soft moist and high cp, the middle of my actual nipples is wider and bigger, I get mild cramps in my lower abdomen, I have sore hips, headaches, and quick sharp pains in my bbs. If Tuesday test come back negative I will get a blood test done.


we are in the same boat. how mad is it to be late and still not get a bfp? so many things go through you mind and they are outrageous.... just give us a BFP please!
hang on in there and let us know asap. im getting a blood test tomorrow if the urine test is negative.... fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Least you haven't got long to wait and find out Guppy! excited for you!
feel ill be waiting so long but this weekend has seemt to fly! roll on next weekend! im hoping it won't be too soon still but least by then only few more days for AFxx


----------



## mzswizz

Saresy said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am 12 days late of AF no sign of her neither. My normal cycle is 35 days. 36th day AF begins but it is now cd48 and AF isn't here. AF was due march 29th so I am pretty late. I have been getting negatives but I have seen threads where women didn't get BFPs until 8 weeks and even 21 weeks!!! I have cm, soft moist and high cp, the middle of my actual nipples is wider and bigger, I get mild cramps in my lower abdomen, I have sore hips, headaches, and quick sharp pains in my bbs. If Tuesday test come back negative I will get a blood test done.
> 
> 
> we are in the same boat. how mad is it to be late and still not get a bfp? so many things go through you mind and they are outrageous.... just give us a BFP please!
> hang on in there and let us know asap. im getting a blood test tomorrow if the urine test is negative.... fingers crossed for you xxxClick to expand...

I was driving myself mad with the HPTs. 12 days late and still no sign of AF. I am hoping to get a blood test next week if AF doesn't show. I too googled about negative HPT but pregnant. Just like you I want answers. Hoping we both get the BFP we want!!


----------



## Guppy051708

i hope we all get answers very soon! :D


----------



## Saresy

mzswiss.... arent we impatient. i do feel like i am pregnant do u? i just dont want to get excited without it there in black n white. i just read that some people dont get their positive pregnancy test for ages again... i feel positive.... lots of hope for us. what an exciting time. we will be moaning about constipation and weight gain soon enough (i hope) 
come on positives all round please xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Right im trying to work my ticker out for my siggy on countdowntopregnancy.com .. but i can't seem to work out my luteal phase.. if anyone can help me out.. my LMP was 28th march .. and it ended thursday/spotting friday .. its 25day cycle usually.. ovulated 4th-8th not 100% sure around there though just decided to :sex: throughout them days 

just want to try get my ticker accurate because usually it says if not known just put 14days.. x


----------



## skeet9924

First of all I would like to give big :hugs: to all of you that the :witch: got and I hope you get your :bfp: next month.

I would also like to say congratulations to all those that go their :bfp:

I think now that I am on the TWW I am officially symptom spotting :wacko:

I am very unhopeful for this month as my oh and I have not :sex: very much and I have no idea if or even if I did OV.

Here are some symptoms that I have noticed...or atleast am convincing myself that I noticed

1 weird metal taste
2 sensitive breasts
3 lower abdomen cramps
4 no energy and very tired
5 increased appetite

I keep giving excuses for all of these symptoms (i.e not doing much this weekend so I'm bored there for I eat more lol)


----------



## deafgal01

Becy- do you use fertilityfriend for your charts? If so you can probably create a ticker there and put that in your siggy- to help track your cycles better. Since I did that, i noticed it matched what FF says and it's easier for me to track/follow instead of "guessing" my LP. Just an idea...

Skeet- thanks for the hug... I'm doing great- AF was wacky but I'm doing great considering that... I hope this is the cycle I'll see something- a :bfp: or something, any sign of hope! :dust: to you!


----------



## mzswizz

Saresy said:


> mzswiss.... arent we impatient. i do feel like i am pregnant do u? i just dont want to get excited without it there in black n white. i just read that some people dont get their positive pregnancy test for ages again... i feel positive.... lots of hope for us. what an exciting time. we will be moaning about constipation and weight gain soon enough (i hope)
> come on positives all round please xx

I really do feel like I am pregnant. With the missed AF random hot flashes etc etc I think this is it!! Hoping we do get our BFPs because I really do feel like this is it!


----------



## givemebaby11

Took another test a minute ago (why am I tormenting myself?) and it was another BFN... period should have arrived today but it could still come tomorrow. My hubby is still hopeful but I feel like a big negative nancy right now. Praying for a miracle...


----------



## mzswizz

Don't give up just yet. It's not over until AF shows. I felt the same way and now I am 12 days late.


----------



## Lisa92881

Does anyone know if the Wondfo HPTs are sensitive/reliable??


----------



## deafgal01

Lisa- have no idea... I've heard that it is reliable for some of us and not for others... :shrug:


----------



## givemebaby11

Lisa92881 said:


> Does anyone know if the Wondfo HPTs are sensitive/reliable??

Those are the ones I've been using. Did you get them on ebay? I thought I read somewhere that they're pretty sensitive!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. I got them from Amazon. I'm only 1 DPO today, but already thinking about my POAS plan of attack! :haha: I have some FRER but I'm going to wait to use those *when* I see something on the cheapies.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck with the cheapies! Theyre great for curing any POAS Addictions, but not for much of anything else. With my last two pregnancys i used them and never got any type of lines before FRER or CBD or $Tree HPTs :nope: and im now almost 2 days late and still arn't seeing anything on them...besides stupid evaps :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I'm thinking that all they'll do is keep me from wasting another one! :haha: Oh well. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Loving all the BFP's, hugs to all that AF got.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh boy oh boy... it's 5 cd... Which means I can officially start the POAS like tomorrow or 7cd!!!!!! I can't wait.... I wonder if I'll actually catch it this month? Hmmm, worth a try. Not too late for an April :bfp: if no, WHEN I ovulate early... It could happen. I did it on 18 cd in Feb, and 15 cd last month, wonder when I will this month.


----------



## littlemonster

I'm 7dpo today, but I'm not testing for 9 more days as long as AF stays away...I hope I do get my BFP! I want a Christmas baby!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck littlemonster! :dust:


----------



## hoping4XX

Just wanted to say Congrats to everyone that got their :bfp:. I was supposed to see AF on April 9th - no call/no show. Still having AF like cramps. Used cheapie test and got a BFN. 

I guess still in the game but dissapointed.


----------



## deafgal01

Hoping- PMA! You ain't out til you see the :witch: which you haven't so you're still in the game. No disappointments about that!


----------



## frustrated11

Hey ladies. Congrats to all the BFP's and g/l to all you still waiting. I a 9 dpo today. Three different times, including today after I pee I notice something light brown in the toilet. Thought I had some sort of infection. The hospital told me today they have no idea basically. It started around 6 dpo the first time. I have no bladder infection. In fact, they said whatever this is is vaginal. No bacteria either. They said I have a lot on cm, and are guessing whatever is coming out is mucus (doesn't look hard) I am really bummed if it is fertile cm. I am expecting AF on Friday, why would I be ovulating now?? I am nervous that I might be out. Btw, I told them we were ttc and they did a urine test eventhough it's early....of course BFN. Should I test Wednesday morning? Do you think I am out this month??


----------



## LittleBird

frustrated11 said:


> Hey ladies. Congrats to all the BFP's and g/l to all you still waiting. I a 9 dpo today. Three different times, including today after I pee I notice something light brown in the toilet. Thought I had some sort of infection. The hospital told me today they have no idea basically. It started around 6 dpo the first time. I have no bladder infection. In fact, they said whatever this is is vaginal. No bacteria either. They said I have a lot on cm, and are guessing whatever is coming out is mucus (doesn't look hard) I am really bummed if it is fertile cm. I am expecting AF on Friday, why would I be ovulating now?? I am nervous that I might be out. Btw, I told them we were ttc and they did a urine test eventhough it's early....of course BFN. Should I test Wednesday morning? Do you think I am out this month??

Do you think it could be IB? I would say you're not out yet, based on the description.


----------



## frustrated11

I was really hoping so, but it's def not red like blood. I thought maybe the doctor today would mention, but she didn't. I have been crampy, and I was queasy all day today ( I thought it was my nerves). If it would be implantation, would it be too early to test with fmu on Wednesday? Or should I hold out till Friday when I expect the witch?


----------



## deafgal01

Don't count yourself out yet, frustrated... I was thinking there's a possibility it's implantation cuz it isn't always red (I came across that info online- that it can be brown sometimes). That would explain why it was too early for the test to be positive when they took your urine for it. Wait a few more days and see if it registers on the test with the hcg levels.


----------



## KendraNoell

fx for you frustrated that its a BFP :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

skeet9924 said:


> First of all I would like to give big :hugs: to all of you that the :witch: got and I hope you get your :bfp: next month.
> 
> I would also like to say congratulations to all those that go their :bfp:
> 
> I think now that I am on the TWW I am officially symptom spotting :wacko:
> 
> I am very unhopeful for this month as my oh and I have not :sex: very much and I have no idea if or even if I did OV.
> 
> Here are some symptoms that I have noticed...or atleast am convincing myself that I noticed
> 
> 1 weird metal taste
> 2 sensitive breasts
> 3 lower abdomen cramps
> 4 no energy and very tired
> 5 increased appetite
> 
> I keep giving excuses for all of these symptoms (i.e not doing much this weekend so I'm bored there for I eat more lol)

the symtoms sound quite good babe, fingers crossed for u x x x x


----------



## kezz_howland

10 or 11dpo today. BFN. Boo! FF just reminded me that 30% of women get a BFP by this point. Yeh... Cheers!


----------



## Saresy

hey girls with bfn... i just read this....
It's also a fact that hCG develops at different rates among women. Some women can easily discover if they are pregnant well before their missed period. Other women may need to wait a bit longer. According to the literature on this subject, the amount of hCG in your urine doubles each day following the implantation of the fertilized egg in the womb. Based on studies to determine an "average" hCG development rate, the crest of the bell curve suggests that hCG levels will reach 20mIU/ml/hCG at seven to ten days following ovulation. Again, this is an "average", so many women will fall on either side of the bell curve peak.

Also, in our discussions with test manufacturers, there may be rare cases in which the particularly anti-hCG antibodies in the test reagent do not "bind" as well with the particular hCG hormone composition of a pregnant woman. This can result in receiving a slightly delayed positive result. While this is quite unusual, it may explain many of the complaints you can read at Drugstore.com about even the most expensive and sensitive test brands causing delayed positives after a missed period.


i still feel a bit upset that i havent got a positive and still have no af... i feel really out of sorts


----------



## pink_phoenix

just got my :bfp: a day before af was due aswell, not the strongest of lines but is defo a line cnt believe it

all the best to the rest of the testers for this month lots of love and hugs to every one the af got aswell, let next month be your month x x x x x


----------



## Lily7

congrats pink_phoenix


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats pink!


----------



## pink_phoenix

thanks ladies x x x thanks for helping me get thru the last 2 weeks aswell, this forum and the amazing ladies on it have been such an inspiration

lots of love to you all, may you get the :bfp: your all hoping for x x x x x x x


----------



## Euronova

Saresy said:


> hey girls with bfn... i just read this....
> It's also a fact that hCG develops at different rates among women. Some women can easily discover if they are pregnant well before their missed period. Other women may need to wait a bit longer. According to the literature on this subject, the amount of hCG in your urine doubles each day following the implantation of the fertilized egg in the womb. Based on studies to determine an "average" hCG development rate, the crest of the bell curve suggests that hCG levels will reach 20mIU/ml/hCG at seven to ten days following ovulation. Again, this is an "average", so many women will fall on either side of the bell curve peak.
> 
> Also, in our discussions with test manufacturers, there may be rare cases in which the particularly anti-hCG antibodies in the test reagent do not "bind" as well with the particular hCG hormone composition of a pregnant woman. This can result in receiving a slightly delayed positive result. While this is quite unusual, it may explain many of the complaints you can read at Drugstore.com about even the most expensive and sensitive test brands causing delayed positives after a missed period.
> 
> 
> i still feel a bit upset that i havent got a positive and still have no af... i feel really out of sorts

Thanks still with you! No AF and no positive.... could be a while like that... my last cycle was 9 weeks!


----------



## frustrated11

Thank you both ladies, I really hope this is it. Boobs hurt, have been dizzy at times that would be great. I think I will try to hold off testing till Wednesday, maybe Thursday if I can. 

Congrats to you pink phoenix!


----------



## Sparkle24

I got my bfp :D :D


----------



## Lily7

Congrats Sparkle24 x


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG EVE, Everyone with BFPS-CONGRATS! :happydance: As for me,,,BFN just waiting for AF due in 2 days..gave up testing! How is everyone else?


----------



## Guppy051708

WoW! :dance: congrats to our two new :bfp:!!! :wohoo:
Wish you both a H:flow:H 9 months!


----------



## Guppy051708

AFM, It is now Monday and AF was due last Saturday. No sign of the :witch: but also all HPTs have been :bfn: :wacko: Ive been using FMU on the FRERs and nothing :dohh: if she doesn't appear today, then i think i really have a great shot-its unlike her to be this late even with the B Vits- hope me and all you girls in the unknown category find out soon. It bugs me not knowing! :grr:


FF says 63.2% of women get positive HPTs at 12 DPOs :dohh: so much for that! :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

updated :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

Best wishes GUP!


----------



## Guppy051708

same to you hun! i hope we both get our :bfp: tomorrow! 
Are you going to keep a pregnancy journal if you are preggie?


----------



## asibling4gi04

yES gUPS I will keep a journal but I am feeling out this month!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## NC_Sarah

Count me in for April 21st :) Come on, BFPs!!


----------



## skeet9924

frustrated11 said:


> I was really hoping so, but it's def not red like blood. I thought maybe the doctor today would mention, but she didn't. I have been crampy, and I was queasy all day today ( I thought it was my nerves). If it would be implantation, would it be too early to test with fmu on Wednesday? Or should I hold out till Friday when I expect the witch?

Dont count yourself out yet frusterated, it could be implantation, then if it is then you wouldnt show up on a urine test yet...You might need to wait a few more days. You can test wednesday if you want, but if it upsets you to much to get a negative, I would wait until Friday 
:hugs:


Congrats to our 2 new :bfp: hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

asibling4gi04 said:


> OMG EVE, Everyone with BFPS-CONGRATS! :happydance: As for me,,,BFN just waiting for AF due in 2 days..gave up testing! How is everyone else?

feeling better now i know whats goin on for sure! a bit :wacko: aswell tho haha mad mad feeling

keep ur chin up babe, keeping everythin crossed for u x x x x x
:dust:


----------



## fragglerock

Congrats to the newest :bfp:'s !

AFM, according to FF the :witch: is due today and my temp plummeted this morning so I'm just waiting for her to show up.


----------



## mummydeb

congrats to the new bfp's :happydance:

guppy - have you tried superdrug tests my frers was really faint but i had strong lines on them.

frustrated - ff said i had fertile cm when i got my bfp, in fat i was so confused i posted loads of threads about it, i had ewcm and then it went really watery for 2 days so i tested 10dpo going by my opk. try hold of few days, i think thats a good sign


----------



## kezz_howland

I have the faintest of faint lines on an opk. I know they can be a pregnancy indicator, but do they have to be positive (ie darker than the test strip) to be a pregnancy indicator? It's really faint (can only just see it!)


----------



## Kita

I don't think there are Superdrug stores here in the US.. if so, point me to one! :haha:

As for OPK's do you do them often? I ask because before Ov, I will sometimes do them and get faint lines that gradually get darker the closer I get to Ov... But my point is, I have never had a blank OPK ever.. I have heard that OPKs can sometimes indicate a pregnancy but based on my personal experience, I wouldn't trust it. Good luck!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

No it's always blank when i've done one, apart from like a day before I OV when it starts getting darker, and has usually gone back to blank about a day or so later. I'm not going to get my hopes up over it, especially when the 10miu tests are showing nothing yet. Fingers crossed though!


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats to all the new BFP!!!


----------



## riggins1017

Just wanted you guys to know that I am still stalking you!


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont think we have superdrug stores here :shrug:
unless thats the same thing as a drug store? 



kezz_howland said:


> I have the faintest of faint lines on an opk. I know they can be a pregnancy indicator, but do they have to be positive (ie darker than the test strip) to be a pregnancy indicator? It's really faint (can only just see it!)

Most women, if not all women, will have fluctuating LH throughout their entire cycle-even after ovulation. LH peaks just right before ovulation, however a little LH will float around at other points in the cycle, it just doesn't peak like it does prior to ovulation. With that said, you can def. (and probably will) get the LH line showing up an OPK. (I know i have even when i wasnt pregnant! and so have others). But to answer you question, for an OPK to insinuate pregnancy, it has to be a positive OPK. So it has to be as dark or darker than the control line. x

I have had ZERO luck with the 10mU tests :wacko: no luck this time, no luck the last two times i was pregnant...sometimes i feel like its a lie that they are 10Mu :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

the thread has been updated. 
Welcome NC_Sarah! :hi:
:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

pink, you have any more news?? Riggs, HEY HOW GOES IT?


----------



## Becyboo__x

pink_phoenix said:


> just got my :bfp: a day before af was due aswell, not the strongest of lines but is defo a line cnt believe it
> 
> all the best to the rest of the testers for this month lots of love and hugs to every one the af got aswell, let next month be your month x x x x x




Sparkle24 said:


> I got my bfp :D :D

Congrats to you both
:happydance:


----------



## kezz_howland

Guppy - yeh that must be it! ;) I don't feel pregnant though, so probably I just aren't! Was excited to see a line on the opk though, just because its hard enough seeing anything when I am about to ovulate, so just exciting to see one. Lol. How sad!


----------



## Guppy051708

you could still very well be pregnant hun! :D Dont count yourself out yet-still early :thumbup: i hope your OPK gets stronger :dance: I know the feeling though. I bought like 10 $1Tree OPKs :blush: the LH line fluctuated a lot. some days it would get darker (but not positive) and it would have me so excited lol. and then other days it wouldn't be so much and it had me bummed out. Now im 3 days late, no postive HPT, no positive OPK, and no AF BLAHH!!! lol I really hope we both get our :bfp: soon! I know ive asked some other this, but will you be keeping a pregnancy journal if you are preggie? :friends: :dust:


----------



## RedStar57

OoOo I wanna be part of the fun! I'll be testing on the 27th! :D Oh and we're hoping for a little girl! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

RedStar57 said:


> OoOo I wanna be part of the fun! I'll be testing on the 27th! :D Oh and we're hoping for a little girl! :)

Welcome RedStar! :hi:
You have been added! :dust:


----------



## mommyx1

:hi: ladies, well i took a frer this morning and there was a very very very very faint :bfp: and a litttle stronger one one a CB (blue dye). I am scared to really say anything cause AF is due Thursday so I feel like I will jinx it.:dohh:
but congrats to everyone that has gotten there BFP's and :hugs: to those that AF got, and lots of sticky baby dust to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Guppy051708

mommyx1 said:


> :hi: ladies, well i took a frer this morning and there was a very very very very faint :bfp: and a litttle stronger one one a CB (blue dye). I am scared to really say anything cause AF is due Thursday so I feel like I will jinx it.:dohh:
> but congrats to everyone that has gotten there BFP's and :hugs: to those that AF got, and lots of sticky baby dust to everyone still waiting.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: H:flow:H 9 months to you and your new beany :cloud9:


----------



## mommyx1

thanks Guppy i am scared that it is all in my head but two different test with the same FMU couldnt both be wrong. Atleast I dont think.


----------



## Guppy051708

that's def. not in your heady huni! you are def preggo! :yipee:
looks like the psychic was right! ;)


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks Guppy. I hope we do too! Yes def keeping a journal. Sadly, I already bought one a few weeks ago to write it. Obviously untouched as yet! I had it made with a silouette of a pregnant woman on the front and a ribbon and stuff. It's lovely. Can't wait to start using it!!

I have heartburn this afternoon. Strange. I did eat crisps yesterday and hadn't eaten them for about 2 months. I wonder if that's the cause... I hope not!!


----------



## kezz_howland

I also have a seriously decreased apetite. I don't know whether to be excited about that, seen as everything i've read points to having an increased apetite! Usually I eat a LOT, but yesterday my OH was in shock when I declined pizza, and tonight I don't fancy any tea. Can not wanting to eat be a sign too?


----------



## Guppy051708

Maybe its a good sign! :dance:
To me, anything that happens out of the norm for you can be a great sign :D

Will you be keeping a BnB Pregnancy journal too?


----------



## kezz_howland

I hadn't really thought about it. Maybe. Will you?


----------



## pink_phoenix

asibling4gi04 said:


> pink, you have any more news?? Riggs, HEY HOW GOES IT?

just the :bfp: this morning :cloud9:

sickness has pretty much gone aswell as the headaches and indigestion still got bk ache and mega sore bbs and big appitite tho x x
how are you honey x x x


----------



## mommyx1

pink_phoenix said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> pink, you have any more news?? Riggs, HEY HOW GOES IT?
> 
> just the :bfp: this morning :cloud9:
> 
> sickness has pretty much gone aswell as the headaches and indigestion still got bk ache and mega sore bbs and big appitite tho x x
> how are you honey x x xClick to expand...

CONGRATS PINK I AM ON :cloud9: RIGHT NOW TOO.


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> I hadn't really thought about it. Maybe. Will you?

probably. I did with my son and it was fun to have other ladies stalk and talk that were due in the same month :D


----------



## kezz_howland

Knowing me I probably will, just because i'm always so unsure with new things what is normal etc, be good to compare with other people. If I tested negative this morning, is there any chance of a positive on a diff test (eg frer) this afternoon, or will it only show up on a morning when it's very early do u think?


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> Knowing me I probably will, just because i'm always so unsure with new things what is normal etc, be good to compare with other people. If I tested negative this morning, is there any chance of a positive on a diff test (eg frer) this afternoon, or will it only show up on a morning when it's very early do u think?

how many DPOs did you say you were?


----------



## givemebaby11

Hey guys! What a nice surprise to see so many BFP's today!!! So excited for all you ladies! I'm either 13/14 dpo today and AF usually comes on the 13th day but I haven't seen any signs of her yet. However, ive had a yin of crampin so it makes me think
She'll be dropping by any second. I also feel kid of wet down there (tmi)
And I can't remember if that's normal for me right before AF. The only other 'out of the norm' thin is that my lower back is pretty sore... it feels really achy, so of course in praying that means something good! I'll definitely keep you guys posted!


----------



## kezz_howland

10 or 11 at mo. No idea how long my luteal phase is!


----------



## givemebaby11

Gosh, look at all of those typos! Stupid iPhone :)


----------



## kezz_howland

Gah, keep burping - def not normal for me! And its like acid fizzing in my chest trying to come up each time I burp! (sorry TMI) I've only eaten a bit of pasta about 3 hours ago (same food I always eat) I really hope this is a good sign! I've ordered the children's meal from the takeaway, which is so weird for me. I usually eat a 12" pizza and a large chips to myself. Also OH came home and said the house was roasting and I have cold hands and feet. My cheeks r on fire though. But I got badly sunburned yesterday and chest is red roar so could just be sunstroke!


----------



## CanAmFam

pulling myself out of this race! all signs point to CD1 today

new test dates will be mothers day so a different thread. 

good luck those still waiting or those who have hope left!


----------



## lintu

Im a little in limbo at the moment, had a temp dip Sunday so haven't dared re test

temp didn't go below coverline & has gone back up today, had a lil bit of brown and I mean a tiny amount when I checked my CP, wasn't on loo roll or pants, just finger (TMI) hope that's good, my CP is really high.

Not a word from :witch: today :shrug: and its CD31 before my MC my cycles were always 30/31 days so we will see what tomorrow brings, Im not doing anything now til Sat am, I will re test if she hasnt shown, keep everything crossed for me girls :hugs: and I need all the sicky :dust: I can get :hugs:


----------



## jesterface

BFN :cry:


----------



## Tink1659

Got a faint, but it's there :bfp: !! :happydance: Hopefully this one will stick! I had a mc at 5 1/2 weeks in March, so I don't want to get too excited yet, but this one just feels different!


----------



## bounceyboo

:dust:hi ladies can i join?im testing on the 21st april dont care what we have aslong as the baby is healthy!


----------



## lovingmom2

CanAmFam said:


> pulling myself out of this race! all signs point to CD1 today
> 
> new test dates will be mothers day so a different thread.
> 
> good luck those still waiting or those who have hope left!

So Sorry to hear that and good luck getting a BFP on Mother's day! How awesome would that be!!!!


----------



## avanemo

I think Im 10dpo today and Im just so anxious! I am still testing totally negative, unless you count the Answer Early Pregnancy Test Strips- they ALWAYS give me a faint pink line.. but the negative on the more sensitive FRER tells me they MUST be nasty evap lines (has anyone else ever used them??) 

anyway... I feel all of you hanging on til the last minute here's pain! I swear I had a positive by 6 days before my missed period with my last baby, so I dont know if I should give up or what!

I really dont remember what my CM was like normally before my period, or if I am just noticing how much I have now because I am looking for it? Seems like we are all in the same symptom boat! How many of us are still hanging on past 10dpo?


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome bouncy! you have been added :dust:

Sorry to the girls who the :witch: showed :hug:

Congrats Tink on your :bfp:! :wohoo:


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> 10 or 11 at mo. No idea how long my luteal phase is!

I say test with FMU tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## frustrated11

Thank you Skeet and Mummy...will try to wait till Friday!


----------



## Guppy051708

avanemo said:


> I think Im 10dpo today and Im just so anxious! I am still testing totally negative, unless you count the Answer Early Pregnancy Test Strips- they ALWAYS give me a faint pink line.. but the negative on the more sensitive FRER tells me they MUST be nasty evap lines (has anyone else ever used them??)
> 
> anyway... I feel all of you hanging on til the last minute here's pain! I swear I had a positive by 6 days before my missed period with my last baby, so I dont know if I should give up or what!
> 
> I really dont remember what my CM was like normally before my period, or if I am just noticing how much I have now because I am looking for it? Seems like we are all in the same symptom boat! How many of us are still hanging on past 10dpo?

I am 12 DPOs today, tested with FRER and CBD and got :bfn: AF was due at 10 DPOs :wacko:


----------



## avanemo

Guppy051708 said:


> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> I think Im 10dpo today and Im just so anxious! I am still testing totally negative, unless you count the Answer Early Pregnancy Test Strips- they ALWAYS give me a faint pink line.. but the negative on the more sensitive FRER tells me they MUST be nasty evap lines (has anyone else ever used them??)
> 
> anyway... I feel all of you hanging on til the last minute here's pain! I swear I had a positive by 6 days before my missed period with my last baby, so I dont know if I should give up or what!
> 
> I really dont remember what my CM was like normally before my period, or if I am just noticing how much I have now because I am looking for it? Seems like we are all in the same symptom boat! How many of us are still hanging on past 10dpo?
> 
> I am 12 DPOs today, tested with FRER and CBD and got :bfn: AF was due at 10 DPOs :wacko:Click to expand...

Guppy, I know you must be going crazy!!! are you normally late?? from what I have always thought, late means pregnant but how are there people testing positive at 7 and 8 dpo and we are still negative at 10-14? I just dont get it. Do you ever wonder if the people who say they are 14dpo and get a positive have their ovulation day wrong? I just dont get it, and I like to get things. :growlmad:


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm 10 or 11dpo. Not sure which! BFN so far. Most annoying part is I can't temp in morning as I fly to France at 6am! So leaving for airport at 2.30am, so I won't know if temps are high or dropped tomorrow :( Gonna test when I get up though at 2.30am just in case! Also won't have internet, so gonna have to keep note of temps and symptoms etc via paper... the old fashioned way! So I can put it all in my chart when I get home.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, just as i messaged on here, i went to the loo and im pretty sure AF has arrived. Its not a full flow yet and this is bright pink and red, so i know its not IB. Guess i will see what the day brings, but im pretty sure im out...at least i know now, i guess. :sad1:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Guppy aw...


----------



## avanemo

Guppy051708 said:


> Well, just as i messaged on here, i went to the loo and im pretty sure AF has arrived. Its not a full flow yet and this is bright pink and red, so i know its not IB. Guess i will see what the day brings, but im pretty sure im out...at least i know now, i guess. :sad1:

Ohhhh Guppy Im so sorry! :cry: That is so hard... I know you are discouraged but dont ever give up hope! It will happen the next round, Im sure of it! :hugs: I know that isnt what you want to hear right now tho... but like you said, atleast the waiting is over for this month... its alot to bear!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls
Im surprisingly okay with it though. Yes, im disappointed, but im actually fine about it :thumbup: What's meant to be will be ;) I think im more sad for dh (when he finds out) because he actually wanted a baby (girl) more than me!


----------



## kezz_howland

So sorry Guppy :( Gutted for you. This waiting game is hard for us all. Sometimes it's easier to just know, rather than having to face day after day of nothingness. Chin up xx


----------



## kezz_howland

I will test with FMU but won't be able to let you know one way or the other till about 11 days from now! Unless we have internet cafe or something in france. lol. I feel as though cramps might be starting tonight a little so i'm not gonna get too excited :( Hope I see some more BFP's when I get home! Hope against hope one of them is mine. See you all soon x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry Guppy :( :hugs: keep your head up!

Have a good time in france kezz :)


----------



## BeesBella

Sorry to the ladies who got caught by the witch :dust: :dust: :dust for next cycle !

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFPs ! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months !!!


----------



## Saresy

o no guppy..... still doesnt mean you arent preggo tho so just see how it goes.... you will know tomorrow.

so i had my blood test today and the doc was like it will be back tomorrow... when i went to the hospital the lady who took the blood said a few days. do you think these people understand my frustration at the difference between... one day, a couple of days and a few days!!!
iv felt a bit weird all day, iv felt like i need to lie down all day cus iv felt a bit dizzy and the room has been spinning. i was like woah... driving was a bit of a mish and iv been a lil disorientated. 
so my mum said it could be an inner ear infection, i actually feel like i am flying. its like a pre-med.... well it only clicked what it could be about 30mins ago..... VERTIGO.

i had vertigo when i was pregnant with my last son.... what a plonker. i didnt expect it at all. in a weird way i feel kinda pleased. iv only had it pregnant so i am defo preggo. 

it does feel horrible though, i am laying on my bed and it is killing me to be on here.... so dizzy it feels gross!


----------



## ButterflyK

Guppy051708 said:


> Well, just as i messaged on here, i went to the loo and im pretty sure AF has arrived. Its not a full flow yet and this is bright pink and red, so i know its not IB. Guess i will see what the day brings, but im pretty sure im out...at least i know now, i guess. :sad1:

:hugs: Guppy I hope it's not the evil:witch:


----------



## Lily7

congrats tink and mommyx1


----------



## mrsd1606

Hi Ladies,

Im out for this month, :witch: got me this aft!!! And seeing as this last cycle lasted a massive 3 months :wacko: I hav no idea whether ill be tested in may (or even June/July) for that matter :cry:

And so the waiting game goes on!!

Lots of :dust::dust: to all x


----------



## LittleBird

Just a quick update ladies, the numbers came back today very low. I went in for another blood draw, so I hope they'll continue going down. This is MC #2 for me. :(


----------



## Saresy

LittleBird said:


> Just a quick update ladies, the numbers came back today very low. I went in for another blood draw, so I hope they'll continue going down. This is MC #2 for me. :(

o no.... my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I am so sorry LittleBird :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Well spotting has turned into a flow. I am out for the month. 
Best of luck to all the other girls still waiting to test :dust:
:hugs: to those with the :witch:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Guppy051708 said:


> Well spotting has turned into a flow. I am out for the month.
> Best of luck to all the other girls still waiting to test :dust:
> :hugs: to those with the :witch:

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> Well spotting has turned into a flow. I am out for the month.
> Best of luck to all the other girls still waiting to test :dust:
> :hugs: to those with the :witch:

So sorry, guppy! This sucks! :hugs:


----------



## lovingmom2

LittleBird I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and guppy I'm sorry too! :hugs:


----------



## lintu

LittleBird said:


> Just a quick update ladies, the numbers came back today very low. I went in for another blood draw, so I hope they'll continue going down. This is MC #2 for me. :(

massive :hugs: darlin xxxxxxxx


----------



## lintu

Guppy051708 said:


> Well spotting has turned into a flow. I am out for the month.
> Best of luck to all the other girls still waiting to test :dust:
> :hugs: to those with the :witch:

:hugs::hugs: hun, lots of :dust: for next mth you go girl :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

LittleBird said:


> Just a quick update ladies, the numbers came back today very low. I went in for another blood draw, so I hope they'll continue going down. This is MC #2 for me. :(

:cry: 
So sorry hun sending my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to littlebird xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to guppy xx


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...i dont know when our next month of TTC will be because our health care insurance...it's sad when you have to plan babies around paying 12K per year in health insurance...i hate the US sometimes :grr:


----------



## ao30

Hi there, I was due to test the 11th. AF showed up today. So I'm out. 

Best of luck to everyone else and to all of those who already have their BFP's!


----------



## ButterflyK

Update: 
I am suppose to be due for AF tomorrow if I am on a 28 cycle, they really have varied from 28-30 days sometimes 26, or a 32 in there over the last year since the MC, but the last few have been 28 or 30. So I don't know if I am going to test tomorrow or not. 

I usually have cramps from OV till AF starts and this time I have had hardly any, Friday I had a large about of creamy lotiony CM, so much at once that I went running for the bathroom thinking that the :witch: came early but it wasn't her. I looked at my journal from last month were I write down symptoms and I should be getting headaches by now and slightly sore boobs. 

This month so far no headaches, the last 2 days my boobs are killing me way worse then AF reminds of when I found out I was pregnant. I have creamy CM, and usually by now it's starting to spot or turn pink/brown but it's still white. I really hope this it but I am almost scared to test to see the BFN, that and I have had sharpe pains near my left ovary and pulling pains in my utereus not AF cramps


----------



## amielh

Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:

https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg

Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

amielh said:


> Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg
> 
> Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

amielh said:


> Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg
> 
> Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats!


Btw- why the heck is my dog sitting on my back? I don't know how she expects me to fall asleep that way!?! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-04-11 at 17.41.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skeet9924

Littlebird....I am so sorry :hugs:...I have expereince one miscariage and that was hard enough for me...I cant imagine what you are going through right now

Guppy:hugs: Sorry :witch: got you this month .... Hopefully May will be your special month!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy so sorry...hugs! Got a dark opk today n af due in two days so confused


----------



## givemebaby11

skeet9924 said:


> amielh said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg
> 
> Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!! Would you mind letting us know what your symptoms were??


----------



## Kelly425

So sorry Littlebird and Guppy :hugs: 


So today AF was supposed to start and i am still having the brown spotting and BFN this morning :hissy: I just want either AF or BFP...i hate this limbo point! Its so light I dont even need a liner, only there when I wipe. I called my doctor to see what they think I should do and they said wait a couple more days and test again unless AF shows. I am on clomid and always have a 32 day cycle with it so I dont know whats going on this cycle and I've never had this brown spotting. Any thoughts? Well I guess I get to play the waiting game :dohh:


----------



## givemebaby11

Kelly425 said:


> So sorry Littlebird and Guppy :hugs:
> 
> 
> So today AF was supposed to start and i am still having the brown spotting and BFN this morning :hissy: I just want either AF or BFP...i hate this limbo point! Its so light I dont even need a liner, only there when I wipe. I called my doctor to see what they think I should do and they said wait a couple more days and test again unless AF shows. I am on clomid and always have a 32 day cycle with it so I dont know whats going on this cycle and I've never had this brown spotting. Any thoughts? Well I guess I get to play the waiting game :dohh:

Do you usually spot before AF? I know AF can begin for me that way sometimes, but I've also heard women talk about that and then it turns out to be implantation bleeding. Good luck!


----------



## pink_phoenix

big big :hugs: to guppy and littlebird x x x
my thoughts are with you both x x x x x x


----------



## Kelly425

Giveme...I have never spotted like this before AF, sometimes I will get red spotting and then later that day AF will be full force...this time I started spotting brown on Thursday and it is now Monday and still spotting brown. I have to say that its a lot less than Thursday (not that Thursday was even remotely heavy LOL). I just feel so drained bc I keep getting BFN and just want to give up. I told DH today that if I dont get a BFP this month then we are done TTC bc I cant handle it anymore :cry: . 

Has anyone had this happen and then get a BFP? I tried google to see how long after IB (if thats what this is) would I get a BFP and it wasnt much help.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

hugs to u all who got the :witch: x
congradz to all who got :bfp:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sorry littlebird


----------



## jmla04

AF was due yesterday. Still no sign of her. BFN today on dollar store cheapies. 

Congrats to all the BFP and hugs to all the ladies who got their ugly visitor today!!!


----------



## avanemo

amielh said:


> Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg
> 
> Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So according to your lil chart that means you were negative up until today? Was today 14dpo for you? So happy for you, congratulations!


----------



## Guppy051708

amie, congrats on your :bfp:!!! :dance::yipee::happydance:


updated :D


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Guppy & Littlebird!!

HUGE congrats to all the BFP's!!! It was so nice to sign on and see so much good news. 

:dust: to everyone (including me, hehe) who is left!!


----------



## heidi1130

April 9th tester, got my :bfp: on April 10th... WOO HOO!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations Heidi!!! :wohoo:
H:flow:H 9 months! :baby:


----------



## lovingmom2

Congrats on the new BFP's!!!


----------



## skeet9924

heidi1130 said:


> April 9th tester, got my :bfp: on April 10th... WOO HOO!


Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Have an update for my symptom spotting!! LOL

Today I have had bad heart burn, and I've been light headed off and on since last night..

This TWW is killing me!!! I hope this is not all just in my head !!


----------



## jmla04

There should be a thread like this every month!!! So encouraging.


----------



## blessedmom2be

Congrats to the NEW & OLD BFP'ssssssss:happydance:....:)..A very Happy and Healthy 9months to you lovely people & BIG HUG to all in here who got their Af.......Update from me...for a change i am not having any symptoms nor Symptom spotting so far this month..:haha:...Maybe bcoz i have been pretty occupied at work n then i get busy at home with the house work :)

............Anyway AF is due on the 13th...She could show me her face anytime now.Hope i don't get to meet her for the next 10-12 mos..:haha:

Guppy, hows u doin hun?....Good luck all you lovely ladies!!!


....Lots & Lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## secsimahmah

Saresy said:


> o no guppy..... still doesnt mean you arent preggo tho so just see how it goes.... you will know tomorrow.
> 
> so i had my blood test today and the doc was like it will be back tomorrow... when i went to the hospital the lady who took the blood said a few days. do you think these people understand my frustration at the difference between... one day, a couple of days and a few days!!!
> iv felt a bit weird all day, iv felt like i need to lie down all day cus iv felt a bit dizzy and the room has been spinning. i was like woah... driving was a bit of a mish and iv been a lil disorientated.
> so my mum said it could be an inner ear infection, i actually feel like i am flying. its like a pre-med.... well it only clicked what it could be about 30mins ago..... VERTIGO.
> 
> i had vertigo when i was pregnant with my last son.... what a plonker. i didnt expect it at all. in a weird way i feel kinda pleased. iv only had it pregnant so i am defo preggo.
> 
> it does feel horrible though, i am laying on my bed and it is killing me to be on here.... so dizzy it feels gross!

OMG I feel the same way!!! I'm dizzy and nauseous and super tired but I'm only 7 dpo. I've had to lie down on and off all day. The room starts spinning if i stand or sit up for more than 10 mins. I hope this means we're gonna get our :bfp:


----------



## secsimahmah

Congrats to all the :bfp:
Lots of :dust: to those that :witch: got this go around
Big bear :hugs: to little bird i'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow, lots and lots of BFP's today! So encouraging. Have had absolutely NO symptoms this month, usually I am symptom spotting like CRAZY at this point. Wondering if its the calm before the storm.

So sorry to all the ladies with AF that came and/or MC's :(


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Congrats to all of the new :bfp:'s!!!!


:hugs: to all of those that af arrived!


----------



## mommyx1

Congrats to all the new BFP's. Hugs to those the witch got. Baby dust to those still waiting.


----------



## RedStar57

Ahhh... This is our first month TTC, and I've totally screwed up my ovulation predictions. Next month I will def be using BBT charting and OPKs! I thought I ovulated around the 7th or 8th based on the ewcm I saw, but the fertility chart said my cycles were 37 days and that I wasn't due to ovulate until the 13th. Looking back, my period was late last month prob due to stress from OH and I fighting and moving. So I jumped on a site that calculated my last 5-8 cycles and it averaged out to be around 34 days. So I'm considering myself in the tww period and I'll be testing on the 23rd instead of the 27th (haha, no need to change it on the front page though, my fault!) Luckily the OH and I did the BD quite a bit this month just to be safe! Congrats to all the BFPs!!! And I send my love to all of the bfn! :hugs:


----------



## frustrated11

Congrats to all the new BFP's, and sorry if the :witch: got you


Tomorrow morning I will be 11 dpo. I had planned on testing Wednesday morning, but I really want to test in the am. Boobs sore, feeling strange down there, and I have been peeing ALOT! Hoping my issues the other day were from implantation, really positive about getting a BFP.


----------



## mich1

Hello! I'm 14 dpo (or rather 14 days after egg collection). I managed to hold off testing until today and today (after 2 years and 4 months of trying) got a :bfp: I can't believe it. I have driven myself mad during this 2 week wait and had no symptoms at all to start with. The last couple of days have had af type cramps and trapped wind. I need to keep my fingers crossed now as I have been here once before and had a m/c but hopefully it will be a sticky bean!

Good luck to all the rest of you ladies testing in April!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Yay Mich! Now enjoy your pregnancy- and hopefully this lil one is a very sticky bean so H&H9months! I'll keep ya in my prayers!


----------



## mimey2436

:BFP: for me hope to be a girl 3 faint posative stick and 2 faint posative surper drug hptss...cant get more :bfp: than that!


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Mimey.


----------



## secsimahmah

mich1 said:


> Hello! I'm 14 dpo (or rather 14 days after egg collection). I managed to hold off testing until today and today (after 2 years and 4 months of trying) got a :bfp: I can't believe it. I have driven myself mad during this 2 week wait and had no symptoms at all to start with. The last couple of days have had af type cramps and trapped wind. I need to keep my fingers crossed now as I have been here once before and had a m/c but hopefully it will be a sticky bean!
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you ladies testing in April!

Congrats!!!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## angel11

Congrats all the BFP ladies and sorry for the ladies that got the :witch:

I tested this morning and got a :bfn:. Also having brown spotting for 2 days now yet AF doesn't seem to fully start. 

Either way, at least I know I ovulated and hopefully next month will be my month. Hope we have a May testers thread too :flower:


----------



## amielh

givemebaby11 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amielh said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg
> 
> Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Would you mind letting us know what your symptoms were??Click to expand...

I had quite a few symptoms but didnt really no if they were or not.. :wacko: But I had
Spots and really sensitive nipples earlier on
Irritable early on to (My poor OH)!!
Very tired almost exhautsed
A couple of strange but real dreams
From about 3dpo until Sat/Sun I was very congested. Didnt have a cold though or any other symptoms just congested
Lots of watery cm (still have that)!
Last couple of days I had more fuller boobs (convinced my AF was going to come as I get this about a week before usually) and that bloating feeling

Avanemo.. I was 14dpo yesterday. I did a cheapy strip on Sunday and seen a very faint line but thought it was my eyes. Yesterdays test was the first one with a dark prominent line..

Congratulations to the other ladies who had a :bfp: and sending lots and lots of :dust::dust: to all the others still to test.. xxx


----------



## malibulover

Could I be added please? AF due on the 22nd of April. Can't waiti to start testing! Congrats to all those already with BFP! Sorry to the ladies that the nasty witch got. X


----------



## Lily7

Congrats to the new BFP's!


----------



## pink_phoenix

skeet9924 said:


> Have an update for my symptom spotting!! LOL
> 
> Today I have had bad heart burn, and I've been light headed off and on since last night..
> 
> This TWW is killing me!!! I hope this is not all just in my head !!

i had awful heartburn for the whole of my 2ww and dizzyness! good luck x x x


congrats to al the other :bfp: 

love and hugs to all the af got x x x x


----------



## frustrated11

Congrats to all the new BFP'S! I couldn't resisit and tested this morning. Of course, as I expected...negative. I am 11 dpo this morning. I am a little disappointed, but I know there is still a chance.


----------



## Conina

Goodness it's raining BFP's in here today!! Congrats to all, H&H 9 months.

:hugs: to all that :witch: got. Do we need to start a May testing thread???


----------



## deafgal01

Conina I was just thinkin' that- when is the May testing thread gonna start? :-D


----------



## Deethehippy

Can you add me please? - i am testing on the 22nd :0)
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## StarKatie

:hi: Hi Dee! Welcome to the thread. :D


----------



## Saresy

secsimahmah said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> o no guppy..... still doesnt mean you arent preggo tho so just see how it goes.... you will know tomorrow.
> 
> so i had my blood test today and the doc was like it will be back tomorrow... when i went to the hospital the lady who took the blood said a few days. do you think these people understand my frustration at the difference between... one day, a couple of days and a few days!!!
> iv felt a bit weird all day, iv felt like i need to lie down all day cus iv felt a bit dizzy and the room has been spinning. i was like woah... driving was a bit of a mish and iv been a lil disorientated.
> so my mum said it could be an inner ear infection, i actually feel like i am flying. its like a pre-med.... well it only clicked what it could be about 30mins ago..... VERTIGO.
> 
> i had vertigo when i was pregnant with my last son.... what a plonker. i didnt expect it at all. in a weird way i feel kinda pleased. iv only had it pregnant so i am defo preggo.
> 
> it does feel horrible though, i am laying on my bed and it is killing me to be on here.... so dizzy it feels gross!
> 
> OMG I feel the same way!!! I'm dizzy and nauseous and super tired but I'm only 7 dpo. I've had to lie down on and off all day. The room starts spinning if i stand or sit up for more than 10 mins. I hope this means we're gonna get our :bfp:Click to expand...

yep i think we will... i started having symptoms pretty much from 3dpo... there are so many hormonal changes occuring in your body so early which is why i believe that symptoms are apparent before your af is even due. 

i dont really get many af symptoms, usually it is the 28th day and bang full af and then the achy back and bloatedness from there. so the last few weeks i have had really sore bbs and mega fatigue. so i am certain i am preggo... i am absolutely sick of testing though, it determines my entire mood for the day and i am so dissappointed when it is bfn.....
so i am waiting for the results for my blood test.... but yesterday when i realised it was vertigo and i have only had that when i was pregnant with my last lil monkey i was like.... right it must be pregnancy.

i didnt even know that vertigo was a symptom of pregnancy either so at least i know i am not making up symptoms to suite my craziness hee hee xx


----------



## Saresy

ahhh guppy i really feel for you... what will be will be...... i truelly believe that.... you will get your shining star it just has to be when something higher then us decides..... i hope this gives u some hope. 
you really have helped alot of people by starting this thread, those people who would otherwise not have met and had support from ladies in the same position. thats a feather in your cap, so there is a positive to take from this situation. you have been my lifeline xx


----------



## ljo1984

Congrats for all the bfp's!! Can't beloved how many we have!! I'm 9dpo today had some very suspicious very very very faint lines on my ic's knowing my luck they'll be evaps even though ice never had one on them!! Shall see. Xx


----------



## katestar53

Well done to those who got there :bfp:!! Im out, the bloody :witch: got me :( Oh well onwards and upwards


----------



## StarKatie

katestar53 said:


> Well done to those who got there :bfp:!! Im out, the bloody :witch: got me :( Oh well onwards and upwards

:hugs: Sorry! :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

katestar53 said:


> Well done to those who got there :bfp:!! Im out, the bloody :witch: got me :( Oh well onwards and upwards

:hugs:
hopefully itll be your month next month!


----------



## Becyboo__x

amielh said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amielh said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg
> 
> Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Would you mind letting us know what your symptoms were??Click to expand...
> 
> I had quite a few symptoms but didnt really no if they were or not.. :wacko: But I had
> Spots and really sensitive nipples earlier on
> Irritable early on to (My poor OH)!!
> Very tired almost exhautsed
> A couple of strange but real dreams
> Lots of watery cm (still have that)!
> Last couple of days I had more fuller boobs (convinced my AF was going to come as I get this about a week before usually) and that bloating feeling
> 
> Avanemo.. I was 14dpo yesterday. I did a cheapy strip on Sunday and seen a very faint line but thought it was my eyes. Yesterdays test was the first one with a dark prominent line..
> 
> Congratulations to the other ladies who had a :bfp: and sending lots and lots of :dust::dust: to all the others still to test.. xxxClick to expand...

The symptoms you have said im getting! 
Iv got outbreak in spots suddenly! .. boobs feel heavy, been going to bed earlier and earlier each night cause im exhausted, the dreams are getting worse and worse actually can remember them aswell and there about things actually happening in life! my cm's been like egg whites since i ovulated, hopefully these are all good signs for me too! xx



malibulover said:


> Could I be added please? AF due on the 22nd of April. Can't waiti to start testing! Congrats to all those already with BFP! Sorry to the ladies that the nasty witch got. X

My AF's due 22nd too :thumbup: good luck hopefully :witch: will stay away for us xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG HEIDI, Everyone with BFPS- SUPER CONGRATS! I am thrilled for you all! I am sorry for the AF getters and anyone with a loss. Well, as for me, AF due tomorrow and I am 99.9% sure she is coming, I took another test yesterday and not even a squint line. However, oddly enough, just for the heck of it I took an ovulation test and 2 dark lines?!?!? WTH??? please and tell me how/why this would happen mid day urine and 2 days before af due?!!?!? WEIRD. Well best of luck to anyone still testing in April..Guppy, BIG hugs and lots of peace sent your way..You are our strength out here! Waiting for the witch......


----------



## Beccagal

I'm out this month, af came this morning.


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW Becca-BIG HUGS!:hug:


----------



## amielh

Becyboo__x said:


> amielh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amielh said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to let you ladies no after 3 pregnancy tests today I finally got my :bfp:
> 
> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2370/img0317ju.jpg
> 
> Woohoo...IM PREGNANT!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!!! Would you mind letting us know what your symptoms were??Click to expand...
> 
> I had quite a few symptoms but didnt really no if they were or not.. :wacko: But I had
> Spots and really sensitive nipples earlier on
> Irritable early on to (My poor OH)!!
> Very tired almost exhautsed
> A couple of strange but real dreams
> Lots of watery cm (still have that)!
> Last couple of days I had more fuller boobs (convinced my AF was going to come as I get this about a week before usually) and that bloating feeling
> 
> Avanemo.. I was 14dpo yesterday. I did a cheapy strip on Sunday and seen a very faint line but thought it was my eyes. Yesterdays test was the first one with a dark prominent line..
> 
> Congratulations to the other ladies who had a :bfp: and sending lots and lots of :dust::dust: to all the others still to test.. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> The symptoms you have said im getting!
> Iv got outbreak in spots suddenly! .. boobs feel heavy, been going to bed earlier and earlier each night cause im exhausted, the dreams are getting worse and worse actually can remember them aswell and there about things actually happening in life! my cm's been like egg whites since i ovulated, hopefully these are all good signs for me too! xx
> 
> 
> 
> malibulover said:
> 
> 
> Could I be added please? AF due on the 22nd of April. Can't waiti to start testing! Congrats to all those already with BFP! Sorry to the ladies that the nasty witch got. XClick to expand...
> 
> My AF's due 22nd too :thumbup: good luck hopefully :witch: will stay away for us xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you hun.. Hoping you get a :bfp: soon.. xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't updated - pretty sure I didn't ov this month so was just waiting for the inevitable AF, who got me dead on time. :( I was down for testing the 8th/9th.

On to month 8 we go....

Congrats to all the BFPS! :thumbup:


----------



## givemebaby11

Ugh... I'm so confused. 15 dpo today, bfn, and high temp. I usually always start 13 dpo so I don't know what's going on???? I used an IC so of course there's a part of me that is wondering if maybe it's not picking up the hcg, but I would imagine AF will be here soon. Thoughts????


----------



## minidancer

Guppy051708 said:


> Well spotting has turned into a flow. I am out for the month.
> Best of luck to all the other girls still waiting to test :dust:
> :hugs: to those with the :witch:

Aw Guppy i'm so sorry, I was really hoping you would get your :BFP: this month!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies!
Sorry to the girls that the stupid :witch: visited. She is evil :devil: :grr: Hope she is being nice though :hugs:
Congrats to our new :bfp:!!!! So happy for you all.

You ladies are so sweet and kind. :friends: thank you so much for your encouraging words :hugs:

The thread has been updated :thumbup:
Welcome new testers :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

givemebaby11 said:


> Ugh... I'm so confused. 15 dpo today, bfn, and high temp. I usually always start 13 dpo so I don't know what's going on???? I used an IC so of course there's a part of me that is wondering if maybe it's not picking up the hcg, but I would imagine AF will be here soon. Thoughts????

If you have risen temps after 16DPOs it means you are preggo!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

pink_phoenix said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Have an update for my symptom spotting!! LOL
> 
> Today I have had bad heart burn, and I've been light headed off and on since last night..
> 
> This TWW is killing me!!! I hope this is not all just in my head !!
> 
> i had awful heartburn for the whole of my 2ww and dizzyness! good luck x x x
> 
> 
> congrats to al the other :bfp:
> 
> love and hugs to all the af got x x x xClick to expand...


The heartburn has been bad..I ate one cookie at 4 yesterday and had heartburn untill I went to bed :( The dizzyness keeps catching me off guard as well..Hopefully its my BFP ..either that or I am going crasy :dohh:


Congratulations to all the new :BFP:
:hugs: to all the ones that the nasty:witch: got


----------



## givemebaby11

Guppy051708 said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh... I'm so confused. 15 dpo today, bfn, and high temp. I usually always start 13 dpo so I don't know what's going on???? I used an IC so of course there's a part of me that is wondering if maybe it's not picking up the hcg, but I would imagine AF will be here soon. Thoughts????
> 
> If you have risen temps after 16DPOs it means you are preggo!!!!Click to expand...

Oh, Guppy--you just made my day saying that. I always thought it was 18 days of high temps? I would LOVE to be wrong though :)


----------



## skeet9924

LOL do you think its too early to start my testing?? I could be possibly 10DPO if I ovulated when I think I did


----------



## Tasha16

please can u add me im due 2 test the 25th and im hoping 4 either x


----------



## Guppy051708

givemebaby11 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh... I'm so confused. 15 dpo today, bfn, and high temp. I usually always start 13 dpo so I don't know what's going on???? I used an IC so of course there's a part of me that is wondering if maybe it's not picking up the hcg, but I would imagine AF will be here soon. Thoughts????
> 
> If you have risen temps after 16DPOs it means you are preggo!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Guppy--you just made my day saying that. I always thought it was 18 days of high temps? I would LOVE to be wrong though :)Click to expand...

oh crap :dohh: maybe it is 18....dang, i'll have to go check. i think you're right though :dohh: im so sorry :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

The thread has been updated :flower:
Welcome Tasha! :hi:
:dust:


----------



## 5-a-side

Stupidly took a cb digi Monday am to get not pregnant but I'm not due for AF just yet but I've lost hope now. 
Contests to the bfp's and huge hugs for the dreaded witch visitors x


----------



## Celesse

So I reckon I'm now 9dpo. Tested yesterday FMU got a BFN, didn't throw the test away and came home from work 6 hours later to a faint line. Tested this morning FMU and BFN, but there are another 2 areas that look testy instead of just the test area iykwim, so decided that test wasn't reliable. Tested again at 2pm and BFN but the control look fainter than normal. Tested 3pm with a OPK and got pretty much no line at all. 

Gonna try resist the urge to pee on sticks until tomorrow morning.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hug: 5-aside, I have missed you! When is AF due?/ Mine is tomorrow..BFN every day from 8dpo on so.....I await for her...


----------



## asibling4gi04

celesse, hang on to hope..I believe that it is too early for you to let it get to you! You can implant anywhere from 6-12 dpo and HCG doubles every 2 days so give it a couple more days and re-test mama..smile..


----------



## Juzzabelle

Congrats to all :bfp:
:hugs: to all :bfn: and any losses! :(

:hugs: to all that the :witch: got, I am on the same boat and know how you feel :'(


----------



## asibling4gi04

Juzzabelle, I will more than likely be joining you tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Big hugs to everyone who's had af arrive :hugs:

Huge congratulations to all the new :bfp:s :happydance: 

And lots and lots of :dust: to everyone in the horrid 2ww!!!!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Keep your chin up asib it's not over until the horrible :witch: gets ya! She came early for me got me on Sunday!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks juzz....I think I am out though.


----------



## jimmyntine

I got AF :( I am out this month


----------



## jess214

Hello ladies, AF is due in 3 days..I believe I'm 10 to 11 dpo, no symptoms yet just minor cramps here and there which is pretty much normal for me...I'm really feeling out this month, I don't feel any different from the past previous months. The only thing I can say is that last night my BB's where burning up on the side, not sure if that means anything, and I got a blister in my mouth two days ago, I checked it today and another one is forming right next to it...Well beside that I feel the normal for this time of my cycle...

Congrats to all the new BFP:happydance:

:hugs: to the girls with BFN

:dust::dust::dust: to the rest of us!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Jess, best of wishes! Maybe you can bring us a BFP and some Babydust~


----------



## jess214

asibling4gi04 said:


> Jess, best of wishes! Maybe you can bring us a BFP and some Babydust~

I hope so...if not on to cycle 7th...trying not to test until Thursday, that's if the :witch: doesn't show...


----------



## MissCherry

Wow! Congrats to all the :bfp:s!!!

Sorry to all the :bfn: s :(

Im not due to test till the 23rd but im pretty much out. had to go visit a family member and then discovered i was o'v :( so didnt get to dtd and hadnt done for 2 days. just waiting for the :witch: now.

Lots of :dust: to all!! x


----------



## asibling4gi04

jess n miss cherry...we will all soon get our bfps..im out for the month! Af due tomorrow and since BFNS every day, I give up...


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey girls well 10 dpo and BFN's for me!!! AF due tomorrow so guess im out too! Been cramping since yesterday morning and its been on and off all day! Grrrrr......the witch is playing with my mind now! Shes evil!!:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

:witch: got me Guppy :(


----------



## lintu

Iv had a massive temp spike this am, gonna re test tomorrow AM. so scared :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hugs rach,,,Im getting mine tomorrow...I will be joining you


----------



## BeesBella

Wow ! Look at all those BFPs !!! Congrats ladies ! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months !!!

Sorry to all the ladies who got caught by the evil witch ! :dust: for next cycle !

I am now on CD19 and judging by my temperatures I think I am 2dpo, will hopefully get my crosshairs tomorrow. So not much happening my end !


----------



## skeet9924

To All of You Ladies that are getting :bfn: day before the :witch: is supposed to show. Do not give up hope yet until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Many women dont get their :bfp: untill it is a few days late. Every women is different. 
:hugs:


----------



## jmla04

AF still a no show. To afraid to test. I think I will wait till saturday. I will be 6 days late by then.


----------



## pink_phoenix

skeet9924 said:


> The heartburn has been bad..I ate one cookie at 4 yesterday and had heartburn untill I went to bed :( The dizzyness keeps catching me off guard as well..Hopefully its my BFP ..either that or I am going crasy :dohh:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new :BFP:
> :hugs: to all the ones that the nasty:witch: got

my heart burn was pretty much constant and kinda felt like motion sickness more than dizzyness but was defo a strange feeling

keeping my fingers crossed for u x x x x


----------



## Saresy

im laid up in bed with vertigo and have felt really really bad to the point i was going to go to a&e because i started having shortness of breath and my heart was absolutely pounding!!

i phoned my doc today for advice about vertigo... he is such a dick, he is not my usual doc and just said, yeah your blood test came back negative so yeah u can take whatever you want for vertigo. i was out to lunch with my bestie who is heavily pregnant and didnt thnk it would be appropriate to ask him what the f is going on with my period then. so i have no answers.... all i know is that i am not pregnant. 
i have abnormally large bbs (someone actually commented today at how large they had got) and i havent gained any weight
vertigo
no PERIOD 
but yet i am not pregnant. well i feel so angry. i feel like a child like i want to stamp my foot and scream at my stupid body. so im not pregnant but i am obviously for no apparent reason having a hormonal rush and am over a week late for my af.... but i am not pregnant

i feel really angry and have spent all night crying because i am so ill with vertigo and it is all for no reason at all.FFS!!!!!

so i guess it is time to sell my lovely buggy and move on. no babies here. i pray you ladies dont face this and all of you get a bfp xx


----------



## Lily7

Saresy said:


> im laid up in bed with vertigo and have felt really really bad to the point i was going to go to a&e because i started having shortness of breath and my heart was absolutely pounding!!
> 
> i phoned my doc today for advice about vertigo... he is such a dick, he is not my usual doc and just said, yeah your blood test came back negative so yeah u can take whatever you want for vertigo. i was out to lunch with my bestie who is heavily pregnant and didnt thnk it would be appropriate to ask him what the f is going on with my period then. so i have no answers.... all i know is that i am not pregnant.
> i have abnormally large bbs (someone actually commented today at how large they had got) and i havent gained any weight
> vertigo
> no PERIOD
> but yet i am not pregnant. well i feel so angry. i feel like a child like i want to stamp my foot and scream at my stupid body. so im not pregnant but i am obviously for no apparent reason having a hormonal rush and am over a week late for my af.... but i am not pregnant
> 
> i feel really angry and have spent all night crying because i am so ill with vertigo and it is all for no reason at all.FFS!!!!!
> 
> so i guess it is time to sell my lovely buggy and move on. no babies here. i pray you ladies dont face this and all of you get a bfp xx

:hug::hug:


----------



## skeet9924

Saresy said:


> im laid up in bed with vertigo and have felt really really bad to the point i was going to go to a&e because i started having shortness of breath and my heart was absolutely pounding!!
> 
> i phoned my doc today for advice about vertigo... he is such a dick, he is not my usual doc and just said, yeah your blood test came back negative so yeah u can take whatever you want for vertigo. i was out to lunch with my bestie who is heavily pregnant and didnt thnk it would be appropriate to ask him what the f is going on with my period then. so i have no answers.... all i know is that i am not pregnant.
> i have abnormally large bbs (someone actually commented today at how large they had got) and i havent gained any weight
> vertigo
> no PERIOD
> but yet i am not pregnant. well i feel so angry. i feel like a child like i want to stamp my foot and scream at my stupid body. so im not pregnant but i am obviously for no apparent reason having a hormonal rush and am over a week late for my af.... but i am not pregnant
> 
> i feel really angry and have spent all night crying because i am so ill with vertigo and it is all for no reason at all.FFS!!!!!
> 
> so i guess it is time to sell my lovely buggy and move on. no babies here. i pray you ladies dont face this and all of you get a bfp xx

:hugs: I'm so sorry that is very frusterating

How late is af?


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Saresy, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## givemebaby11

skeet9924 said:


> To All of You Ladies that are getting :bfn: day before the :witch: is supposed to show. Do not give up hope yet until the ugly :witch: shows her face. Many women dont get their :bfp: untill it is a few days late. Every women is different.
> :hugs:

Thank you for saying this! A girl on another thread I'm on just had this happen to her and I'm really hoping that is what's going on for me. I posted earlier, but I'm 15 dpo, high temp this morning (97.7) and bfn. I've got a lot of watery cm but no sign of AF. I don't really want to test again until Thursday, so hopefully another high temp tomorrow will mean something positive!!! Anyway, thanks for the encouragement! :)


----------



## skeet9924

pink_phoenix said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> The heartburn has been bad..I ate one cookie at 4 yesterday and had heartburn untill I went to bed :( The dizzyness keeps catching me off guard as well..Hopefully its my BFP ..either that or I am going crasy :dohh:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new :BFP:
> :hugs: to all the ones that the nasty:witch: got
> 
> my heart burn was pretty much constant and kinda felt like motion sickness more than dizzyness but was defo a strange feeling
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed for u x x x xClick to expand...


My dizziness is kind of like the world is moving on me...its happened a few times a day.. 

I bought pregnancy tests today..I was going to hold off to the weekend but I just slipped and went in and bought them....I'm going to try holding off testing for a bit though, my AF isnt due until some point next week


----------



## pink_phoenix

skeet9924 said:


> My dizziness is kind of like the world is moving on me...its happened a few times a day..
> 
> I bought pregnancy tests today..I was going to hold off to the weekend but I just slipped and went in and bought them....I'm going to try holding off testing for a bit though, my AF isnt due until some point next week

yea thats defo the feeling i had, got alot worse if i was in a car aswell :( x x


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies, sorry a haven't been on here, Laptop died on me! :haha:, i've had no symptoms whatsoever until 2 -3 days ago when the heartburn and the slight dizziness started ''/

Went to the docs today and they prescribed some medicine for my cough and some tablets for my heartburn, i'm scared to take them ''/, what if i am preggo (chances are i take my medication and i find out im pregnant, thats the luck i have!) and if i don't take them, i prob get a :bfn: or the :witch: comes around...:/

Good Luck Everyone :)
&&
Congrats to all the :bfp:



:dust:


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies, sorry a haven't been on here, Laptop died on me! :haha:, i've had no symptoms whatsoever until 2 -3 days ago when the heartburn and the slight dizziness started ''/

Went to the docs today and they prescribed some medicine for my cough and some tablets for my heartburn, i'm scared to take them ''/, what if i am preggo (chances are i take my medication and i find out im pregnant, thats the luck i have!) and if i don't take them, i prob get a :bfn: or the :witch: comes around...:/

Good Luck Everyone :)
&&
Congrats to all the :bfp:



:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Cherrylicious said:


> Hi ladies, sorry a haven't been on here, Laptop died on me! :haha:, i've had no symptoms whatsoever until 2 -3 days ago when the heartburn and the slight dizziness started ''/
> 
> Went to the docs today and they prescribed some medicine for my cough and some tablets for my heartburn, i'm scared to take them ''/, what if i am preggo (chances are i take my medication and i find out im pregnant, thats the luck i have!) and if i don't take them, i prob get a :bfn: or the :witch: comes around...:/
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :)
> &&
> Congrats to all the :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:


When do you plan on testing? Your the 14th right? are you going to wait that long?


----------



## ButterflyK

So I believe today was when af was suppose to start if I'm on a 28 cycle. I haven't had the regular cramping like normal from ov to af. My boobs are way sorer then this time usually and yesterday I started spotting very light brown. I've spotted since the mc before my period and usually I will start spotting and then within a day it gets to a full regular flow. I've had hardly any spotting only when I wipe here and there for about 24 hours and its always been brown. 

Could this be implantation bleeding?


----------



## Kristeeny1

I just wanted to let ya'll know that I got my BFP yesterday! :happydance:

I am on :cloud9:! Baby Dust to all!


----------



## kasigirl

Congrats Kristeeny! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I think vertigo is a really good sign. I hope that means its your BFP :)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Got a :bfn: today... good luck to the rest of you girls that haven't tested yet.


----------



## Melissa_M

Hey steph want to put me down for tomorrow?? :D


----------



## givemebaby11

So STILL no sign of AF... hope I'm one of those women who comes back and says how you shouldn't pay attention to bfn's until after your period is due because I'm 15 dpo and no sign of her! I'm taking my temp in the morning and I'm thinking that could clue me in on if I should be hopeful! Decided I'm just going to tell myself I'm pregnant until I have reason to think otherwise, lol.

Good luck to those still waiting to test and congrats to all of the BFP's!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats to our new :bfp: of the group! :dance: :yipee: :happydance: so exciting!

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## lglick

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP's!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


as for me the :witch: got me after being 3 days late...sooo im on to the next cycle and feeling really positive!!!

Good Luck to all the ladies who have yet to get their :bfp:


----------



## 5-a-side

asibling4gi04 said:


> :hug: 5-aside, I have missed you! When is AF due?/ Mine is tomorrow..BFN every day from 8dpo on so.....I await for her...

I'm due today, 13th and she isn't here yet at 8am.


----------



## jfor3

AF arrived this morning. :cry:

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I'm sorry Jfor3!


----------



## lintu

im not sure whats going on, temp dip again this morning, gues AF is on her way :shrug:


----------



## pink_phoenix

lintu said:


> im not sure whats going on, temp dip again this morning, gues AF is on her way :shrug:

i dint really bother with my temps but i defo noticed i was warmer than normal right up untill 2 days before i tested and i was freezing cold for 2 days and just couldnt get warm
good luck xx x x x


----------



## hoping4XX

Hey Everyone- Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month. Woo Hoo. :thumbup: I'm out - Got the dreaded :witch: a few days late but no big surprise. Good luck to the remaining April testers!


----------



## pink_phoenix

hoping4XX; :hugs: x x x x


----------



## ljo1984

mmmmm not sure if i have the start of a bfp! ive been using one step ic's and getting an odd looking evap-y line for couple of days, so i used some others i have also 10miu and i have a pink line!! ive added pics in my journal (link in my siggy) if anyone wants to give me their opinion- it isnt as pink in the pics though (should be the last post on there), gonna test again later. and hopefully i can announce a BFP in next couple of days but well see for now lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Right ladies quick question!

What would be the best HPT to get? i need to get a few for testing and im unsure which to get ... 

Makes me laugh though there incredibily cheap on ebay brand new BUT some are over a year out of date?! who would buy them :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

I've been told that FRER is the best but I think that opinion differs for each lady here. :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

lglick said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP's!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> as for me the :witch: got me after being 3 days late...sooo im on to the next cycle and feeling really positive!!!
> 
> Good Luck to all the ladies who have yet to get their :bfp:




jfor3 said:


> AF arrived this morning. :cry:
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies still waiting.




hoping4XX said:


> Hey Everyone- Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month. Woo Hoo. :thumbup: I'm out - Got the dreaded :witch: a few days late but no big surprise. Good luck to the remaining April testers!

:hugs: to you 3



lintu said:


> im not sure whats going on, temp dip again this morning, gues AF is on her way :shrug:

Stay positive :hugs:



ljo1984 said:


> mmmmm not sure if i have the start of a bfp! ive been using one step ic's and getting an odd looking evap-y line for couple of days, so i used some others i have also 10miu and i have a pink line!! ive added pics in my journal (link in my siggy) if anyone wants to give me their opinion- it isnt as pink in the pics though (should be the last post on there), gonna test again later. and hopefully i can announce a BFP in next couple of days but well see for now lol.

I see a faint line!! good luck


----------



## Becyboo__x

deafgal01 said:


> I've been told that FRER is the best but I think that opinion differs for each lady here. :shrug:

Iv heard alot about them i was thinking about getting a few line tests and a few digi i just really don't trust line tests sometimes but iv never had a positive on one before :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I like that the digital ones will tell you how far along- 1 to 2 weeks or 3 weeks or whatever! :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

me too :thumbup: 
i did that with my son and i tested really late :dohh: but i loved how it just told me straight and how far along :lol:


----------



## deafgal01

I need to hurry up and get a :bfp: so I can do that. :haha: I don't know if I'm able to yet as I have NOT even seen a :bfp: ever in my life... :shrug: I guess that time will come soon enough so I best just enjoy where I'm at right now with my life. I hope you get your :bfp:, Becy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

You will get there!! be un expectant :winkwink:
I guess if your worried about anything go see someone if you can over there not sure how it works as im in UK .. but OH was worried about his sperm count and he went and got tested and found out he was fine as it took him and his last partner 7 months to concieve but apparently it was something with her :shrug: 

Im doubtful anyway for end this month but thanks means alot! :) should really try for february duedate if not this time but struggling at the mo don't want to be at my best friends wedding heavily pregnant! (in march) :dohh: and i defo need to be there so im thinking recovery after :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Becy- I've not been trying long enough to seek help just yet- 5 cycles so we'll see what happens in the next two months but I definitely will bring my charts to my next gyn appt since by time I go it will already have been past 6 months and I don't know if my dr would want to get the ball rolling after that or have me wait til it's been a year. :shrug: That makes sense- I wouldn't want to be "heavily pregnant" at my best friend's wedding either. Good luck!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah i understand that i only would do something if it had been trying so long and still no positive my OH just went because of problems with his ex and he wanted to be sure he was okay, with my first son i got pregnant really fast :shrug: but i think this time its going to be for the long haul :dohh: and im abit unsure what to do with my best friends wedding im abit stuck cause after being due february i was going to have a break but i can't have a break till her wedding if that makes sense :shrug: but weve got my dress picked aswell :cry: and defo wouldnt fit in it pregnant! and doesnt help im cheif bridesmaid! lol


----------



## ScarlettsMama

hey can you put me down for testing tomorrow :) I don't mind the gender as long as i have a healthy bean :thumbup:

Baby Dust to everyone TTC XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO

And Congratulations to all the new preggo ladies!!! :D


----------



## Euronova

Guppy.... can you count me out.... not preggers... no AF either... but I might not have AF for another 2 months... I think I am just not ovulating... so I'm out!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Well ive tested again today and BFN!! Think im only 10/11dpo so still time to go if af dosent arrive.....she due to land on her broomstick sometime today!!!:wacko: had af pains for past cple days but today nothing, just wish she wud hurry up so i can move onto nxt cycle as i know im out already!!! :growlmad:

Congrats to those wiv bfps, good luck to us still waiting, and big hugs to those wiv af, will keep you posted xxxx:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Guppy, as scheduled and expected, AF got me this morning..On to MAY! Baby hopes, hang in there sweetie..you still have time! :thumbup:


----------



## ScarlettsMama

asibling :hugs:

Still got time Babyhopes xxxx

Euronova, Have you tried to get a progesterone day 21 test to see if your ovulating?
Maybe then you could find the route of your problem? :) xxx

Hope everything works out for everyone xx :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww thanks scarletts...hugs back to you and hoping to see your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats to all BFPs, hugs to all who the witch is visiting and I received a bfn yesterday so I went and got a blood test and should have the results by Thursday. AF is 15 days late!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

everything crossed for you mszwizz..cannot wait to see you get your BFP.. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks asibling. I hope you get your BFP this cycle! I am starting to think it will be negative though because of the fact my AF is 2 weeks late and only receiving BFNs on the HPTs.


----------



## asibling4gi04

MZSWIZZ, truly, that must be frustrating for you..I am hoping that maybe you had a late implanter and the little bean has not started kicking out measurable levels on HPT yet..when will you know your results???


----------



## ScarlettsMama

Mzswizz, don't ya just HATE bfn's!!! 
God the things we go through for children :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is very frustrating especially TTC for 10 months after mc last year. It took 2 months for my levels to go to 0 from 5 weeks pregnant. I should no the results no later than thursday they said.


----------



## ScarlettsMama

Being TTC for a long time is very frustrating. :/
I had a chemical pregnancy 3 months ago and that hit me hard :(
I have one daughter who was conceived with only one BD, And now ive been TTC for 16 Cycles for our second baby!!! It's crazy cause i thought it would be so easy like with my daughter :(

I hope you get the results you want.... BFP!!!!!!

Baby dust to you Mzswizz xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks scarlett. It's confusing because before I go pregnant, my cycles were out of whack like completely all over the place. After the mc it was 35 day cycles and now since I'm late I'm starting to think that my cycles went back to being crazy.


----------



## asibling4gi04

scarlett, sorry to hear about chemical..ughh..heartwrenching..I know what you mean..I got preg first and second try so easily but mc at 8 weeks and 3 mths the one time..Mszwizz, sorry about your mc..so sad..I am hoping our heartaches turn in to happy endings ladies..Group hug!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: yes I hope we all have happy endings. It would be nice to finally get that BFP we have been working so hard for.


----------



## asibling4gi04

MZS, It sure would be nice ..hmmm mothers day BFPS! :happydance:


----------



## BeesBella

Everytime I got on there is more BFPs ! Congrats ladies ! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months.

Sorry to anyone who got caught by the evil witch !!! Extra :dust: for next cycle !

Well I got my crosshairs today so I am now 3dpo =) Just gotta wait and wish for the best now !!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Best wishes Bees..hoping for a relaxing 2ww for you ending in a BFP!!


----------



## mzswizz

Mother's day BFPs sounds nice. If the test is negative hen my AF needs to jump start so I can have a mothers day BFP lol


----------



## riggins1017

STILL STALKING :) Congrats to the :bfp: and so sorry for the losses


----------



## ScarlettsMama

YAY BFPS ALL AROUND!!!!
AND YOU WITCH CAN BOG OFF THIS MONTH!!! :D
I feel pretty motivated today ahaa


----------



## asibling4gi04

riggins..woot woot... lol


----------



## mzswizz

BFPs here we come this month or whenever my AF decides to show if she is going to show


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Congrats to all the bfps!
And condolences for all the witches and mcs :( 
hoping my name will be up there this month! Been opkin' and bdin' like crazy!


----------



## asibling4gi04

good luck army wife and best wishes :hugs:


----------



## Cherrylicious

skeet9924 said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry a haven't been on here, Laptop died on me! :haha:, i've had no symptoms whatsoever until 2 -3 days ago when the heartburn and the slight dizziness started ''/
> 
> Went to the docs today and they prescribed some medicine for my cough and some tablets for my heartburn, i'm scared to take them ''/, what if i am preggo (chances are i take my medication and i find out im pregnant, thats the luck i have!) and if i don't take them, i prob get a :bfn: or the :witch: comes around...:/
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :)
> &&
> Congrats to all the :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> When do you plan on testing? Your the 14th right? are you going to wait that long?Click to expand...



I'm going to wait until tomorrow just in-case my AF arrives



:dust:


----------



## fragglerock

The :witch: got me this morning, so I'm out. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## asibling4gi04

fraggle, we are deinately on exact same page! She arrived this morning with some anger management problems lol.


----------



## ljo1984

ok so 3 BFP's on 10miu IC's, and a very very paint line on FRER at 10dpo. ive decided its ticker time!! i never got as far as a ticker in nov as i started bleeding a couple of hours after testing so im taking it a day at a time and hope AF keeps away, in the mean time im having my ticker lol. im letting myself get excited!! oh well ha ha!! xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

IJO, CONGRATS AND good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies! 
Wow! you all have been chatty since i was sleeping lol (its barley 10am here in New England).

Sorry to the ladies that AF found :hugs: Best of luck next cycle! :dust:

DeafGirl, the U.S. doesn't sell the digital HPTs with the weeks on them. You can get digital tests but not with the ones with the weeks. Im not sure why we dont sell them- I would imagine the FDA hasn't approved them or something like that :shrug: but yeah, you cant get them here-maybe you could try online? :shrug: but not sure.


----------



## Guppy051708

ljo1984 said:


> ok so 3 BFP's on 10miu IC's, and a very very paint line on FRER at 10dpo. ive decided its ticker time!! i never got as far as a ticker in nov as i started bleeding a couple of hours after testing so im taking it a day at a time and hope AF keeps away, in the mean time im having my ticker lol. im letting myself get excited!! oh well ha ha!! xxx

OMG!! :wohoo: :flow: CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS! :flow:!!!!:wohoo:
:dance::yipee::happydance:
H:flow:H 9 months! x


----------



## Guppy051708

Euronova said:


> Guppy.... can you count me out.... not preggers... no AF either... but I might not have AF for another 2 months... I think I am just not ovulating... so I'm out!

Hey hun, what do you want me to mark you as? Even though your cycle may last longer assuming you are preggo, come back in here when you do get your :bfp: and ill mark ya down :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

Guppy051708 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> ok so 3 BFP's on 10miu IC's, and a very very paint line on FRER at 10dpo. ive decided its ticker time!! i never got as far as a ticker in nov as i started bleeding a couple of hours after testing so im taking it a day at a time and hope AF keeps away, in the mean time im having my ticker lol. im letting myself get excited!! oh well ha ha!! xxx
> 
> OMG!! :wohoo: :flow: CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS! :flow:!!!!:wohoo:
> :dance::yipee::happydance:
> H:flow:H 9 months! xClick to expand...

thank you!! just trying to get through the first hurdle of missing af then i'll feel soooo much better about how its gonna go!!


----------



## mommyx1

ljo1984 said:


> ok so 3 BFP's on 10miu IC's, and a very very paint line on FRER at 10dpo. ive decided its ticker time!! i never got as far as a ticker in nov as i started bleeding a couple of hours after testing so im taking it a day at a time and hope AF keeps away, in the mean time im having my ticker lol. im letting myself get excited!! oh well ha ha!! xxx

CONGRATS...i know how you feel about af she is due thursday-saturday for me i am scared to death that she is going to show. I wish you the very best.


----------



## mommyx1

mzswizz said:


> Mother's day BFPs sounds nice. If the test is negative hen my AF needs to jump start so I can have a mothers day BFP lol

it is a great feeling. my DD was born on mothers day.


----------



## ljo1984

You too mommy!! I'm also due Saturday! So once the weekend out of the way and af free we can celebrate loads!! I'll be doing my digi once af missed infill then I'll pacify my time with ic's ha ha. Xx


----------



## Juzzabelle

:hugs: to all that got AF!

Congratulations to all :bfp:


----------



## asibling4gi04

juzz we r in this together!!


----------



## skeet9924

Cherrylicious said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry a haven't been on here, Laptop died on me! :haha:, i've had no symptoms whatsoever until 2 -3 days ago when the heartburn and the slight dizziness started ''/
> 
> Went to the docs today and they prescribed some medicine for my cough and some tablets for my heartburn, i'm scared to take them ''/, what if i am preggo (chances are i take my medication and i find out im pregnant, thats the luck i have!) and if i don't take them, i prob get a :bfn: or the :witch: comes around...:/
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :)
> &&
> Congrats to all the :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> When do you plan on testing? Your the 14th right? are you going to wait that long?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait until tomorrow just in-case my AF arrives
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

 I almost tested this morning...very early though...It took all my strength to not test..I dont want to be dissappointed with a :bfn: 
I bought three tests, so I think I will test once this weekend, then I'll wait untill my test date to uses the other ones


----------



## KendraNoell

My POAS cravings are kicking in full force right now!! Making myself wait like 3 more days...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Best wishes kendra


----------



## jmla04

BFN on a ic today. I am 4 days late. WE will see :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

best wishes jmla..


----------



## skeet9924

KendraNoell said:


> My POAS cravings are kicking in full force right now!! Making myself wait like 3 more days...

Omg I know the feeling!!! I'm not even supposed to test until the 22nd...but I have no idea what my cycles are like because I had an M/c in febraury...my last cycle was 31 days...no idea what this one will be...previos to getting pregnant in Dec..I was on bc since I was really young...so I've never really known what my cycles are


----------



## Becyboo__x

KendraNoell said:


> My POAS cravings are kicking in full force right now!! Making myself wait like 3 more days...

Mine are too.. were same dpo too ill be testing weekend if :bfn: then ill be waiting for AF!


----------



## mzswizz

becyboo dont count yourself out if you get a BFN. My AF usually arrives cd36 I am now on cd51!!! and have been getting BFNs. I will get the results for my blood test tomorrow. I even heard of a woman that got her BFP after her AF was 30 days late!


----------



## Guppy051708

My sister never got a positive pregnancy test until she was 16 weeks pregnant! trust story!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Really?! wow! thats crazy .. i think if i don't get AF and i keep getting :bfn:'s ill be going to see my gp for a blood test best way to find out and if still negative then whats going on! 

Mzswizz- Bet your going crazy?!
hope it comes back good news for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Im going INSANE lol. I called for my results...my heart was in my chest heartbeat sped up just for them to tell me they have my results but the provider has to sign off on them and then they will give me a call back UGHHHH COME ON GIVE ME MY DARN RESULTS WOMAN!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omh msz wiss..ON PINS AND NEEDLES FOR YOU


----------



## Becyboo__x

That is annoying at least they will ring you and tell you! whenever iv had blood tests for anything i have to wait for a letter which is like waiting for christmas!


----------



## mzswizz

Well i got my results back and they were negative so Guppy put me down for AF because now i got to wait until she arrives.


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW MIZWIZZ ((((((HUGS))))) HERE FOR YOU SWEETIE :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks asibling.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yw..im sorry


----------



## mzswizz

Well this just means that y AF is back to its normal state which hopefully means i am going to be able to get pregnant


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thats right girl! Positive attitude all the way!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry hun :hugs: but you have a wonderful spirit about it 
Hope you get your :bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. My cycles were all over the place the last time i fell pregnant so im going to take this as God's way of telling me that those whacky AFs is unique for me and any other way will make it harder for me. because when it was regulated it was harder to fall pregnant which i didnt anyways.


----------



## jmla04

Testing my tickers...


----------



## MissKittyK

I will be testing starting 11dpo which is on the 18th :) Not sure how promising it will be but I have had twinges yesterday and it is stronger today *owie* :D did a tamp chart on a a different site that claims i ov'd CD16. The bf and I used preseed 3 days prior...it's nice! We are ntnp ...dunno, time will tell I guess hehe! :) What do you think? I have 2 sons, a daughter would be awesome!!!


----------



## gardenofedens

Tested 4/12, got a :bfn: and the witch got me today...on to Cycle 2 now!

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## gardenofedens

Oops, sorry for the double-post, internet glitched...

:dust: and :hugs: again to everyone! And Congrats to those with BFPs!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Hi ladies... It's been awhile so I thought I'd check in. Went on vacation and while I was gone the evil :witch: got me! Actually kind of relieved this month. SO and I have been under a lot of stress with the purchase of our new home, then finding out he might be losing his job. So a baby right now probably would have just added to the stress..... 

I was excited to see all the :bfp: !!!! Yay!!!!! Good luck to those whonare still in the runnings. We are still not giving up and o day is in 13 days.... Where's the may thread Guppy????

:hug:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Hi ladies... It's been awhile so I thought I'd check in. Went on vacation and while I was gone the evil :witch: got me! Actually kind of relieved this month. SO and I have been under a lot of stress with the purchase of our new home, then finding out he might be losing his job. So a baby right now probably would have just added to the stress..... 

I was excited to see all the :bfp: !!!! Yay!!!!! Good luck to those whonare still in the runnings. We are still not giving up and o day is in 13 days.... Where's the may thread Guppy????

:hug:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Ooppss sry for duplicating.....


----------



## Lily7

Hi Ladies, just checking in, still no AF and still BFN
I know she is just messing with me now! I know deep down we are out this cycle and she is on her way (could actually cry...this is really taking far too long)

Guppy - I will let you know when AF comes so you can update me on the front page.....and was just wondering if you are going to do a May testing thread?? (I hope so) x


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Lily7 said:


> Guppy - I will let you know when AF comes so you can update me on the front page.....and was just wondering if you are going to do a May testing thread?? (I hope so) x

me too Guppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lily7

CupcakeMommy said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy - I will let you know when AF comes so you can update me on the front page.....and was just wondering if you are going to do a May testing thread?? (I hope so) x
> 
> me too Guppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...


We should start a poll!!!
Vote YES if you want Guppy to run the Official May Testing Thread! LOL:rofl:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

lily7 said:


> cupcakemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily7 said:
> 
> 
> guppy - i will let you know when af comes so you can update me on the front page.....and was just wondering if you are going to do a may testing thread?? (i hope so) x
> 
> me too guppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we should start a poll!!!
> Vote yes if you want guppy to run the official may testing thread! Lol:rofl:Click to expand...

yyyeeesssssssssssssss


----------



## pink_phoenix

yesssss
just to i can be nosy and see how everyone is doing x x x x


----------



## Lily7

CupcakeMommy said:


> lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily7 said:
> 
> 
> guppy - i will let you know when af comes so you can update me on the front page.....and was just wondering if you are going to do a may testing thread?? (i hope so) x
> 
> me too guppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we should start a poll!!!
> Vote yes if you want guppy to run the official may testing thread! Lol:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> yyyeeesssssssssssssssClick to expand...

I hope she does! She has done a really good job! there is no way I would be able to stay on top of all this and keep it up to date!

WELL DONE GUPPY!!:flower:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

pink_phoenix said:


> yesssss
> just to i can be nosy and see how everyone is doing x x x x

Congrats on your :bfp: pink!!!! And you can snoop on us any day!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

CupcakeMommy said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> yesssss
> just to i can be nosy and see how everyone is doing x x x x
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: pink!!!! And you can snoop on us any day!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes Pink, no problemo! you can share your stories with us and let us know how you get on so we know what to expect! :rofl: For now you can share some :dust:


----------



## NYColoradoan

Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)


----------



## Lily7

NYColoradoan said:


> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)

Congrats! x


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations hun! :wohoo: how exciting! Hope you have H:flow:H 9 months!

Sorry to the ladies that ms. witch showed on :hugs:

I dunno girls, i really loved this thread and being apart of it and i would like to run the may thread, however, I dont want other BnB members to feel like im hogging the Testers threads lol also DH and I going to NTNP and i feel like if im on here a lot like i am now its going to turn into him NTNP and me TTC lol


----------



## pink_phoenix

CupcakeMommy said:


> Congrats on your :bfp: pink!!!! And you can snoop on us any day!!!! :thumbup:




Lily7 said:


> Yes Pink, no problemo! you can share your stories with us and let us know how you get on so we know what to expect! :rofl: For now you can share some :dust:


thanks honey x x ive really enjoyed this thread and loved sharing stories and geting advice of the other fab ladies so will be nice to follow the ones that havent been so lucky this month

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

sending all you ladies bucket loads of extra stick baby dust, will defo be popping in to see how every one is getting on and helping out as much as i can

keeping fingers crossed for you all

lots of love pink x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## avanemo

NYColoradoan said:


> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)

Congrats! What are your stats, ie how many dpo are you, when is your AF supposed to start... etc! WONDERFUL news!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> Congratulations hun! :wohoo: how exciting! Hope you have H:flow:H 9 months!
> 
> Sorry to the ladies that ms. witch showed on :hugs:
> 
> I dunno girls, i really loved this thread and being apart of it and i would like to run the may thread, however, I dont want other BnB members to feel like im hogging the Testers threads lol also DH and I going to NTNP and i feel like if im on here a lot like i am now its going to turn into him NTNP and me TTC lol

I understand Guppy. I think I'm moving to the ntnp threads for now. With everything that's going on it's just been so stressful. But even when I say I'm ntnp, I still feel like I am ttc...... Hhhmmmmm don't know what to do.


----------



## blessedmom2be

CupcakeMommy said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations hun! :wohoo: how exciting! Hope you have H:flow:H 9 months!
> 
> Sorry to the ladies that ms. witch showed on :hugs:
> 
> I dunno girls, i really loved this thread and being apart of it and i would like to run the may thread, however, I dont want other BnB members to feel like im hogging the Testers threads lol also DH and I going to NTNP and i feel like if im on here a lot like i am now its going to turn into him NTNP and me TTC lol
> 
> I understand Guppy. I think I'm moving to the ntnp threads for now. With everything that's going on it's just been so stressful. But even when I say I'm ntnp, I still feel like I am ttc...... Hhhmmmmm don't know what to do.Click to expand...

pardon my ignorance..what does NTNP stand for?:)


----------



## CupcakeMommy

blessedmom2be said:


> pardon my ignorance..what does NTNP stand for?:)

Not trying, not preventing


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Wanna hear something crazy.... I'm still experiencing symptoms.... Nauseous, dizzy, and tingly bbs..... Strange right????


----------



## NYColoradoan

avanemo said:


> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)
> 
> Congrats! What are your stats, ie how many dpo are you, when is your AF supposed to start... etc! WONDERFUL news!Click to expand...

Thanks so much :flower: I'm 11dpo and af is due on Saturday. I first tested yesterday morning and had a very, very faint line on FRER (I mean really faint - I had to tilt it to sometimes catch a hint of it in the light) so I wasn't sure until I tested this morning and the line was stronger. This was also my first month using Preseed so I think that may have helped...
Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy so if you're not running a May thread- who is gonna do the job? :shrug: I would really like to see this continue so that we can give each other support and rapport... :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

well back in the day haha: like 2 years ago) there was ALWAYS someone running a testers thread. Seems like everyone has their own ideas now though and like 10 different threads are running :dohh:


----------



## CanAmFam

lovingmom2 said:


> So Sorry to hear that and good luck getting a BFP on Mother's day! How awesome would that be!!!!

 double edged sword i guess. it would also suck to see a BFN. . LOL. 

at least no one where i am has kids (other than the child care place i teach at). one of the positives to moving to a new country in the middle of no where and having a husband that is an only child of an only child. i can hide with my dogs and cuddle if things go crappy. 11 more days until ultrasound . hoping my easter egg hunt goes well!


thanks for the wishes.


----------



## givemebaby11

NYColoradoan said:


> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)
> 
> Congrats! What are your stats, ie how many dpo are you, when is your AF supposed to start... etc! WONDERFUL news!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much :flower: I'm 11dpo and af is due on Saturday. I first tested yesterday morning and had a very, very faint line on FRER (I mean really faint - I had to tilt it to sometimes catch a hint of it in the light) so I wasn't sure until I tested this morning and the line was stronger. This was also my first month using Preseed so I think that may have helped...
> Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...

Congrats!!! You must be thrilled!

My period is now officially 3 days late! I'm 16 dpo and still have high temps! I'm waiting to test because, for some reason, it's more fun this way! I think I'm going to wait until Friday or Saturday! The only thing that throws me off a little is that my temps are definitely post-o temps, but they aren't crazy high... does anyone think that's bad??? Assuming I'm pregnant??? Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted! :)


----------



## blessedmom2be

deafgal01 said:


> Guppy so if you're not running a May thread- who is gonna do the job? :shrug: I would really like to see this continue so that we can give each other support and rapport... :thumbup:

Guppy, you are our leader/support:thumbup:...Please stay n start a new thread...don't leave us :)......................vote for Guppy!!!:flower:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

givemebaby11 said:


> My period is now officially 3 days late! I'm 16 dpo and still have high temps! I'm waiting to test because, for some reason, it's more fun this way! I think I'm going to wait until Friday or Saturday! The only thing that throws me off a little is that my temps are definitely post-o temps, but they aren't crazy high... does anyone think that's bad??? Assuming I'm pregnant??? Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted! :)

omg....test woman!!!!! Get that :bfp: !!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

blessedmom2be said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy so if you're not running a May thread- who is gonna do the job? :shrug: I would really like to see this continue so that we can give each other support and rapport... :thumbup:
> 
> Guppy, you are our leader/support:thumbup:...Please stay n start a new thread...don't leave us :)......................vote for Guppy!!!:flower:Click to expand...

AGREE AGREE AGREE!!!!! We need you Guppy!!!!!!


----------



## workingttc

givemebaby11 said:


> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)
> 
> Congrats! What are your stats, ie how many dpo are you, when is your AF supposed to start... etc! WONDERFUL news!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much :flower: I'm 11dpo and af is due on Saturday. I first tested yesterday morning and had a very, very faint line on FRER (I mean really faint - I had to tilt it to sometimes catch a hint of it in the light) so I wasn't sure until I tested this morning and the line was stronger. This was also my first month using Preseed so I think that may have helped...
> Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!! You must be thrilled!
> 
> My period is now officially 3 days late! I'm 16 dpo and still have high temps! I'm waiting to test because, for some reason, it's more fun this way! I think I'm going to wait until Friday or Saturday! The only thing that throws me off a little is that my temps are definitely post-o temps, but they aren't crazy high... does anyone think that's bad??? Assuming I'm pregnant??? Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted! :)Click to expand...

Hi ladies. Givemebaby - I am super anxious to hear how things go for you! I too am 16DPO today and 3 days late based on my usual LP (much later if you base it on my usual cycle lenght). My temps are also over the coverline but not particularly high. I'd be in exactly the same boat as you are except that about 4 hours ago I got some brown spotting. I don't normally spot before AF and it hasn't increased at all or turned red, but I can't help but think the witch is on her way. Also tested at 14DPO and BFN. If by some miracle my temp's still up tomorrow morning and AF hasn't come full force, I'll test again but right now I can't bear the thought of doing it again! Anyway, rooting for you to get your BFP! Have you tested at all?


----------



## givemebaby11

workingttc said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)
> 
> Congrats! What are your stats, ie how many dpo are you, when is your AF supposed to start... etc! WONDERFUL news!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much :flower: I'm 11dpo and af is due on Saturday. I first tested yesterday morning and had a very, very faint line on FRER (I mean really faint - I had to tilt it to sometimes catch a hint of it in the light) so I wasn't sure until I tested this morning and the line was stronger. This was also my first month using Preseed so I think that may have helped...
> Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!! You must be thrilled!
> 
> My period is now officially 3 days late! I'm 16 dpo and still have high temps! I'm waiting to test because, for some reason, it's more fun this way! I think I'm going to wait until Friday or Saturday! The only thing that throws me off a little is that my temps are definitely post-o temps, but they aren't crazy high... does anyone think that's bad??? Assuming I'm pregnant??? Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies. Givemebaby - I am super anxious to hear how things go for you! I too am 16DPO today and 3 days late based on my usual LP (much later if you base it on my usual cycle lenght). My temps are also over the coverline but not particularly high. I'd be in exactly the same boat as you are except that about 4 hours ago I got some brown spotting. I don't normally spot before AF and it hasn't increased at all or turned red, but I can't help but think the witch is on her way. Also tested at 14DPO and BFN. If by some miracle my temp's still up tomorrow morning and AF hasn't come full force, I'll test again but right now I can't bear the thought of doing it again! Anyway, rooting for you to get your BFP! Have you tested at all?Click to expand...

Hey there! Wow... such a similar situation! I have tested and everything has been bfn (although an IC had another purple line but it was so close to the part that you dip the urine in, it seemed like it was in the wrong place???) I've just decided to keep temping since 18 days of high temps is a really good sign... I hope my temps are a little higher tomorrow but we'll see. I feel like I'm SO close, but I have read a lot that people in this situation often end up getting their period late.

Do you think you had a chemical or something? I hope your spotting is somehow implantation spotting (maybe since it's brown it's old blood or something and the eggie implanted a few days ago???) Please keep me posted on your outcome and I'll be sure to do the same. GOOD LUCK! :)


----------



## workingttc

Thank you! :hugs: I will definitely keep you posted and please let me know what happens for you! It's so nice to know there's someone else out there in a similar situation. Maybe we'll both get late BFPs and be an inspiration for all the other anxious ladies out there that are a long ways past O! Fx'd for higher temps tomorrow morning! :dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

I have had ovary pains on the right side for the past 3 days now... not sure what to think in terms of symptom spotting but it almost feels like AF cramps but not. ???


----------



## jmla04

workingttc said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)
> 
> Congrats! What are your stats, ie how many dpo are you, when is your AF supposed to start... etc! WONDERFUL news!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much :flower: I'm 11dpo and af is due on Saturday. I first tested yesterday morning and had a very, very faint line on FRER (I mean really faint - I had to tilt it to sometimes catch a hint of it in the light) so I wasn't sure until I tested this morning and the line was stronger. This was also my first month using Preseed so I think that may have helped...
> Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! You must be thrilled!
> 
> My period is now officially 3 days late! I'm 16 dpo and still have high temps! I'm waiting to test because, for some reason, it's more fun this way! I think I'm going to wait until Friday or Saturday! The only thing that throws me off a little is that my temps are definitely post-o temps, but they aren't crazy high... does anyone think that's bad??? Assuming I'm pregnant??? Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies. Givemebaby - I am super anxious to hear how things go for you! I too am 16DPO today and 3 days late based on my usual LP (much later if you base it on my usual cycle lenght). My temps are also over the coverline but not particularly high. I'd be in exactly the same boat as you are except that about 4 hours ago I got some brown spotting. I don't normally spot before AF and it hasn't increased at all or turned red, but I can't help but think the witch is on her way. Also tested at 14DPO and BFN. If by some miracle my temp's still up tomorrow morning and AF hasn't come full force, I'll test again but right now I can't bear the thought of doing it again! Anyway, rooting for you to get your BFP! Have you tested at all?Click to expand...

I am 4 days late. I tested this morning w/ a ic and nothing. I had a little tinnie tiny blood on 6dpo. So I have been symptom spotting since then. I am extra sleepy. Wierd dreams and veiny bb. I am going to test on saturday. I will be 7 days late then. We will see.


----------



## givemebaby11

jmla04 said:


> workingttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYColoradoan said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I tested early yesterday and got a very faint line. When I tested again this morning, the line was definitely stronger so I think you can mark me down for a BFP! Baby dust to all of you :)
> 
> Congrats! What are your stats, ie how many dpo are you, when is your AF supposed to start... etc! WONDERFUL news!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much :flower: I'm 11dpo and af is due on Saturday. I first tested yesterday morning and had a very, very faint line on FRER (I mean really faint - I had to tilt it to sometimes catch a hint of it in the light) so I wasn't sure until I tested this morning and the line was stronger. This was also my first month using Preseed so I think that may have helped...
> Where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! You must be thrilled!
> 
> My period is now officially 3 days late! I'm 16 dpo and still have high temps! I'm waiting to test because, for some reason, it's more fun this way! I think I'm going to wait until Friday or Saturday! The only thing that throws me off a little is that my temps are definitely post-o temps, but they aren't crazy high... does anyone think that's bad??? Assuming I'm pregnant??? Anyway, I'll keep y'all posted! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies. Givemebaby - I am super anxious to hear how things go for you! I too am 16DPO today and 3 days late based on my usual LP (much later if you base it on my usual cycle lenght). My temps are also over the coverline but not particularly high. I'd be in exactly the same boat as you are except that about 4 hours ago I got some brown spotting. I don't normally spot before AF and it hasn't increased at all or turned red, but I can't help but think the witch is on her way. Also tested at 14DPO and BFN. If by some miracle my temp's still up tomorrow morning and AF hasn't come full force, I'll test again but right now I can't bear the thought of doing it again! Anyway, rooting for you to get your BFP! Have you tested at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 4 days late. I tested this morning w/ a ic and nothing. I had a little tinnie tiny blood on 6dpo. So I have been symptom spotting since then. I am extra sleepy. Wierd dreams and veiny bb. I am going to test on saturday. I will be 7 days late then. We will see.Click to expand...

Good luck!!! Funny how many of us are in a similar boat... I started a thread about this is tww forum if you guys want to join that so you can see what people reply. Are you temping?


----------



## deafgal01

Guppy051708 said:


> well back in the day haha: like 2 years ago) there was ALWAYS someone running a testers thread. Seems like everyone has their own ideas now though and like 10 different threads are running :dohh:


:dohh: That would be confusing... :flower:


----------



## KendraNoell

I saw another April testing thread (definitely NOT as many people as we lovely ladies here!) and I was almost offended, like, how DARE they have another thread going when they could all be participating over here! LOL


----------



## mommyx1

congrats to all the new BFP's hugs to those that the ugly witch got and good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## jmla04

I am not temping. I causes me to stress out. (more than I already am :)


----------



## kyes

Hi everyone, Can i join in? Im currently 10dpo


----------



## angel11

@guppy

Hey hun

I requested to be added to 12 April for testing and then on 12 April I posted that I was a BFN. 

I am officially out now, as the witch arrived last night. Better luck next month :flower:


----------



## lintu

looks like im out, had a massive temp dip this morning looks like another chemical :cry: just gonna wait for :witch: to turn up now :hugs: just need to chill out and try not to stress too much xxxx

gonna give SI a try next mth, cant do any harm xxx


----------



## Lily7

CupcakeMommy said:


> blessedmom2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Guppy so if you're not running a May thread- who is gonna do the job? :shrug: I would really like to see this continue so that we can give each other support and rapport... :thumbup:
> 
> Guppy, you are our leader/support:thumbup:...Please stay n start a new thread...don't leave us :)......................vote for Guppy!!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> AGREE AGREE AGREE!!!!! We need you Guppy!!!!!!Click to expand...

Agreed!! but totally understand how you feel Guppy!


----------



## Saresy

skeet9924 said:


> Saresy said:
> 
> 
> im laid up in bed with vertigo and have felt really really bad to the point i was going to go to a&e because i started having shortness of breath and my heart was absolutely pounding!!
> 
> i phoned my doc today for advice about vertigo... he is such a dick, he is not my usual doc and just said, yeah your blood test came back negative so yeah u can take whatever you want for vertigo. i was out to lunch with my bestie who is heavily pregnant and didnt thnk it would be appropriate to ask him what the f is going on with my period then. so i have no answers.... all i know is that i am not pregnant.
> i have abnormally large bbs (someone actually commented today at how large they had got) and i havent gained any weight
> vertigo
> no PERIOD
> but yet i am not pregnant. well i feel so angry. i feel like a child like i want to stamp my foot and scream at my stupid body. so im not pregnant but i am obviously for no apparent reason having a hormonal rush and am over a week late for my af.... but i am not pregnant
> 
> i feel really angry and have spent all night crying because i am so ill with vertigo and it is all for no reason at all.FFS!!!!!
> 
> so i guess it is time to sell my lovely buggy and move on. no babies here. i pray you ladies dont face this and all of you get a bfp xx
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry that is very frusterating
> 
> How late is af?Click to expand...

9 days late. i started spotting 2 days ago too so i was like yep im defo not pregnant, it hasnt progressed into an af yet though.


----------



## Saresy

hey girls
iv completely counted myself out for this month. i have had some spotting (i think it has even stopped now) blood test was negative and i refuse to spend another penny on tests too. i think that this could all be just my body getting used to life without cerazette. im glad i am off it now because i never had any changes at all in my body and now that i am off it i have got massive sore boobs and if i am not pregnant then i am worried that they are going to be staying with me for the foreseeable future. they are so sore i have to wear a bra at night. 

but i guess i am not pregnant so what will be will be x

all you lucky bfp ladies..... lots of love and luck your way
bfn.... i feel for you i really do but keep going xxx


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, af a day late now, no symptoms except cramping at 8/9 dpo, im now 11dpo......not gona test today as dnt wana c another BFN, thinkin if i implanted 8/9dpo i may not c a positive til at least 12 dpo?? Not gettin hopes up though as just not feeling it!!!! Good luck to those testing xxx

Comgrats to bfp's n sorry to those struck by the witch xxx:hugs:


----------



## givemebaby11

Well, it's 17 dpo for me and another high temp this morning and still no sign of AF. My temp went up .3 degrees (98.0) and I've been having a lot of watery/creamy cm. I think this could really be my BFP!!!!


----------



## mummydeb

givemebaby11- i really hope so, when are you testing? iv kinda been stalking you :/ lol from the 7dpo thread


----------



## MrsG2010

Hello ladies. I've been keeping up with you April testers even though I was out 3/31 before April even started! 

I'm now on CD15 on the march to a May 4th test. I should start OPKs today. I'm having some drama in my family and it's really screwed up my focus. I'll do the best I can I guess ... one foot in front of the other.

Hope you ladies are all well!


----------



## Euronova

The :witch: has come!!! :happydance: The :witch: has come!!!:happydance:
Sorry not good news for most but for me it means a shorter cycle!!!! and the beginning in a few days of Soy Isoflavones!!! 
I am thrilled and god I was in a b**ch of a mood yesterday!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrs g hope you are well..I hate drame


----------



## asibling4gi04

good euronova!! Glad you are happy about her..oddly enough, I was okay with her arrival this month..having problems with my partner


----------



## Euronova

asibling4gi04 said:


> good euronova!! Glad you are happy about her..oddly enough, I was okay with her arrival this month..having problems with my partner

:hugs: sorry you are having problems. All crossed for us next month!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Got my tests in post today ... and was too tempted not to test :dohh: What an idiot i am.. its making me feel worse and worse every test i take! got 2 digi clearblue ones what i took which my first and only needed 1! ..

Its still early but these tests are 6 days before periods due i think.. im 8 days before now and obviously was negative! couldnt even sit in the loo when i did it had to go outside :haha: .. Think were going to :sex: tomorrow for last this cycle, we struggle to find certain times he works nights most days :dohh: has the odd day off, If im not pregnant somethings up we did it just after my period then in the middle and itll be near end this time so weve done it all through and i must be full of :spermy: Sorry TMI :lol: 

OH's booked his self in hospital to check his sperm count :dohh: just because it took 7 months with his ex-partner and i know im alright as i got quick with my first :shrug: 

Think now waiting to test till either right near my period or after its due if she doesn't come...!


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks asib. I hope your problems get better as well. I guess I had this romantic idea of ttc. Like it would kind of not take forever to happen. And it would be nice and all my friends and family would have to be nice to me for 9 months. And then the joy of a baby would make everyone forget their anger and hurt and we'd all bond together blah blah blah. What a bunch of crap!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you Euro..perhaps next month we will become bump buddies..Hugs and best wishes sweetie.


----------



## asibling4gi04

MrsG, Hugs! I know how you feel..I have tried that route too..Its not ever like we want it or plan it unfortunately. But believe me, once that bay is born it changes everything! Me and my dad (rest his soul) never got along until my little girl was born...She changed everything and for the last 6 years, we were closer than ever however, he sadly passed in his sleep this past September..Oh well, enough about me..I wish you peace and happiness and a BFP! :hugs:

Becy boo, hang in there and good luck sweetie pie! IT WILL HAPPEN... :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

KendraNoell said:


> I saw another April testing thread (definitely NOT as many people as we lovely ladies here!) and I was almost offended, like, how DARE they have another thread going when they could all be participating over here! LOL

I was thinking the same exact thing lol and i actually did say something on one of them, but she said there was enough room for both :wacko: haha



lintu said:


> looks like im out, had a massive temp dip this morning looks like another chemical :cry: just gonna wait for :witch: to turn up now :hugs: just need to chill out and try not to stress too much xxxx
> 
> gonna give SI a try next mth, cant do any harm xxx

when you know for sure whats up please let me know then i'll mark ya down for :hugs: 



Saresy said:


> hey girls
> iv completely counted myself out for this month. i have had some spotting (i think it has even stopped now) blood test was negative and i refuse to spend another penny on tests too. i think that this could all be just my body getting used to life without cerazette. im glad i am off it now because i never had any changes at all in my body and now that i am off it i have got massive sore boobs and if i am not pregnant then i am worried that they are going to be staying with me for the foreseeable future. they are so sore i have to wear a bra at night.
> 
> but i guess i am not pregnant so what will be will be x
> 
> all you lucky bfp ladies..... lots of love and luck your way
> bfn.... i feel for you i really do but keep going xxx

What would you like me to mark you as? :shrug: i can wait until you have definite answers. You never know :hugs:



Euronova said:


> The :witch: has come!!! :happydance: The :witch: has come!!!:happydance:
> Sorry not good news for most but for me it means a shorter cycle!!!! and the beginning in a few days of Soy Isoflavones!!!
> I am thrilled and god I was in a b**ch of a mood yesterday!

Yay! This is one of the exceptions to AF that i feel happy about. It was win win for ya :D If she shows your cycle is great! If she didn't then preggo. That certainly is a good situation to be in. Does this mean you can join us for the end of April? ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

I have updated the thread :flower:


----------



## Euronova

Well according to FF next AF would be due 24th of May so a bit cheeky to stay on the April thread! But I am all for you running the May one!!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha okay. thanks hun :dust:


----------



## Tasha16

thanks 4 adding my guppy. Congratulations 2 everyone who got their bfp's, sorry 2 all who the witch got and gl 2 everyone still in x x


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm out :cry:

:witch: got me yesterday. Roll on may!! 

Em xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

No problem hun


Sorry Emily :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

XX EMILY XX(HUGS) I hope that you are okay.. :hugs:


----------



## jess214

Hey Ladies, Well today is suppose to be testing day for me... but I'm too much of a chicken to test! :nope: Been having light cramps and sore BB's, which is not unusaul for me...So I decided to wait for the witch to arrive...I really don't want to see a BFN...

:dust: to all!


----------



## Becyboo__x

jess214 said:


> Hey Ladies, Well today is suppose to be testing day for me... but I'm too much of a chicken to test! :nope: Been having light cramps and sore BB's, which is not unusaul for me...So I decided to wait for the witch to arrive...I really don't want to see a BFN...
> 
> :dust: to all!

Awh i know what you mean its nerve racking i stock up with tests and end up testing at the wrong time cause im impatient :dohh: 

FX'ed for you!! :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

jess, TEST! LOL...I admire your will power!


----------



## jess214

Becyboo__x said:


> jess214 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, Well today is suppose to be testing day for me... but I'm too much of a chicken to test! :nope: Been having light cramps and sore BB's, which is not unusaul for me...So I decided to wait for the witch to arrive...I really don't want to see a BFN...
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> Awh i know what you mean its nerve racking i stock up with tests and end up testing at the wrong time cause im impatient :dohh:
> 
> FX'ed for you!! :bfp:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! I was tempted to test a few days ago but managed to hold off...There is a Rite Aid pharmecy within walking distance from my house. I've been trying to stay away...This really sucks!


----------



## Becyboo__x

You should test :winkwink:
you might not be dissapointed!


My chemist is literally a 5min walk from me :dohh: i stay away its even worse that you can order tests online and get them the next day :haha: i did that yesterday before 2pm and got them this morning :haha:


----------



## jess214

Becyboo__x said:


> You should test :winkwink:
> you might not be dissapointed!
> 
> 
> My chemist is literally a 5min walk from me :dohh: i stay away its even worse that you can order tests online and get them the next day :haha: i did that yesterday before 2pm and got them this morning :haha:

I'm going to wait until Sat morning, well that's if the evil :witch: doesn't show.

Wow I'll be ripping my hair off if I lived that close to a chemist!:haha::haha:


----------



## BabyBoyle

LOL Oh i wanna pee on everything thats shaped long and thin haha.. you have serious willpower!!! I wanna go and test NOW even though i KNOW itll be a BFN lol xx


----------



## Lily7

BabyBoyle said:


> LOL Oh i wanna pee on everything thats shaped long and thin haha.. you have serious willpower!!! I wanna go and test NOW even though i KNOW itll be a BFN lol xx

LOL its making me wanna go buy one now aswell even though I know it would be BFN!


----------



## asibling4gi04

oKAY LADIES...I am starting to want to poas and I am on 2nd day of AF..STOP IT! You are making me get the urge too..LOL... :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im going to have to be moved from the 16th to the 22nd when AF is due.. 
i need to wait off and test as late as i can instead of wasting money on tests that i know will be :bfn:! :lol:


----------



## skeet9924

You ladies are making me want to test so bad....I actually caved and bought some tests yesterday, but my testing day isnt untill the 22nd so I know it will be a :bfn: if I test now

Guppy..Please run a May thread!!!! You have done such a great job at this thread!!


----------



## jess214

asibling4gi04 said:


> jess, TEST! LOL...I admire your will power!

lol...as much as I want too! I won't do it...:haha: But thanks it's not easy. Been biting my fingernails all morning! This is the first month that I have been able to hold off!


----------



## jess214

BabyBoyle said:


> LOL Oh i wanna pee on everything thats shaped long and thin haha.. you have serious willpower!!! I wanna go and test NOW even though i KNOW itll be a BFN lol xx

:haha::haha: my cheeks hurts from laughing when I read this! I will keep you ladies posted! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

i think you our strong jess.... i wish I was as good in the 2ww..NEVER!


----------



## workingttc

Hi Guppy - AF arrived for me last night, many days late. Thanks for running this thread and good luck to all the ladies still in the running! I hope you get your BFPs!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww working...HUGS TO YOU1 :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

OK, I just POAS & got BFN even though i know its too early lol... donut :D i gotta STOPPPPPPPPPPPPP xx


----------



## skeet9924

workingttc said:


> Hi Guppy - AF arrived for me last night, many days late. Thanks for running this thread and good luck to all the ladies still in the running! I hope you get your BFPs!

:hugs: Best of luck for next month

:dust: for you!!!


----------



## Lily7

BabyBoyle said:


> OK, I just POAS & got BFN even though i know its too early lol... donut :D i gotta STOPPPPPPPPPPPPP xx

haha I just POAS too!! BFN of course! wish AF would just hurry up and come so I can get on with the next cycle!


----------



## skeet9924

Thats it ...you ladies have convinced me...I am POAS tomorrow morning!!! I cant be strong anymore!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

skeet9924 said:


> Thats it ...you ladies have convinced me...I am POAS tomorrow morning!!! I cant be strong anymore!!

My test day is 22nd well my AF is due ..
i tested this morning and got :bfn: ... i wouldn't test its not worth the dissapointment as i found out :lol:


----------



## Lily7

skeet9924 said:


> Thats it ...you ladies have convinced me...I am POAS tomorrow morning!!! I cant be strong anymore!!

:rofl: good luck xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the support....My test day is the same as yours..Hopefully we will both get our :bfp: on the 22nd


----------



## Becyboo__x

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks for the support....My test day is the same as yours..Hopefully we will both get our :bfp: on the 22nd

I know how hard it is.. go for it if your craving to test but i really wouldn't want you to be dissapointed like i was! but you might not be you could get your :bfp: early! im now playing the waiting game even though its only 8days away seems ages!


----------



## lovingmom2

I haven't been on in awhile! Congrats to all the BFP!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Becyboo__x said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support....My test day is the same as yours..Hopefully we will both get our :bfp: on the 22nd
> 
> I know how hard it is.. go for it if your craving to test but i really wouldn't want you to be dissapointed like i was! but you might not be you could get your :bfp: early! im now playing the waiting game even though its only 8days away seems ages!Click to expand...


I have lots of symptoms...( lol atleast I think I could, they are probably ghost symptoms) It really does seem so far away...I bought 3 test the other day...one ERFR test and 2 digitals...it was so expenisve !!!


----------



## frustrated11

Well ladies, the:witch:got me one day early. I am out. Probably won't be back in tww till June, Good luck to all.


----------



## skeet9924

frustrated11 said:


> Well ladies, the:witch:got me one day early. I am out. Probably won't be back in tww till June, Good luck to all.

:hugs:

so sorry


----------



## Celesse

:hugs: to all the :witch:

:happydance: to all the :bfp:

I'm 11dpo today, (or at least I think I am as got a pos opk but still awaiting first AF after having LO and still BFing). I had a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting at 9dpo, and BFN's 8dpo, 9dpo 10dpo. ...actually 8dpo was an evap, but it was an appear hours later gray evap, didn't even make me think BFP. 

This morning I tested with FMU. I put the test on my sink which is next to the bath and got in for my shower whilst stick was developing. I had a look whilst in the shower...obviuosly I stood away from the stream and I thought I saw a very very faint line...then* I dropped the test in the shower*. :dohh: 

So I tested when I got home after work, and got another ultra-faint,-too-faint-to-actually-be-a-positive-but-possibly-maybe-the-start-of-one line that appeared within the time. I can only see the line in bright light and when holding the test strip at certain angles.....but when I can see it, it does appear pink. 

So I can't call it a BFP, and its not really a BFN. It did appear in the right place and within the time scale and non of the other tests of same brand have done the same. So I'm gonna call it an "inconclusive". If its real it will be darker enough to see in a day or so and if not then its a very good evap!


----------



## jmla04

Af is 5 days late for me but this morning I woke up and among the CD was a little bit of blood. 3 hours later, nothing and nothing, still, now. I don't feel anydifferent than I have the last few days. Sleepier than usual. I did get a head ache today. It felt like my blood preasure was up but I checked it and it was lower than usual. 
I would really appreciate anyones input. What do you think about the blood this morning. It was just a little bit. I am going crazy wondering...


----------



## Celesse

jmla04 said:


> Af is 5 days late for me but this morning I woke up and among the CD was a little bit of blood. 3 hours later, nothing and nothing, still, now. I don't feel anydifferent than I have the last few days. Sleepier than usual. I did get a head ache today. It felt like my blood preasure was up but I checked it and it was lower than usual.
> I would really appreciate anyones input. What do you think about the blood this morning. It was just a little bit. I am going crazy wondering...

It could be Implantation I guess. How many dpo are you and are you certain of your ov date?

Head aches can be symptoms of fluctuating estrogen levels, as can spotting. And if they happen on same day a change in your estrogen is a good guess.


----------



## jmla04

I am 18dpo and I had spotting on 6dpo, which I believe could have been implantation. I am not 100% sure I ovulated but I am pretty sure I did. Plus just now I ate 2 chocolate chip cookies and I feel like I am going to be sick...


----------



## avanemo

frustrated11 said:


> Well ladies, the:witch:got me one day early. I am out. Probably won't be back in tww till June, Good luck to all.

SO sorry! You were one of my Friday buddies. :( Next month! Youll see...:hugs:


----------



## victorial8

No luck for me. Witch turned up yesterday. Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all those waiting to test x x x x


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats to all the BFPs and sorry to all the women who got caught by the witch :dust for next cycle.
I am now 4dpo so not much happening here, I keep thinking I have symptoms but I know it's way too early for that so am just trying to ignore them !


----------



## skeet9924

victorial8 said:


> No luck for me. Witch turned up yesterday. Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all those waiting to test x x x x

So sorry :hugs: 

:dust: for next cycle


----------



## daydreaming22

I had a confirmed early mc today :cry:
Guess its not our time, add another :angel: to the list. Congrats to the other ladies with BFPs and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## skeet9924

daydreaming22 said:


> I had a confirmed early mc today :cry:
> Guess its not our time, add another :angel: to the list. Congrats to the other ladies with BFPs and good luck to those still waiting!


Awww no I'm so sorry :hugs: 

I've had one nyself and know how absolutely heart breaking they are


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG so sorry sweetie... I wish I could do something to help you through the pain :(


----------



## deafgal01

Daydreamin' :hugs: Sorry to hear of your angel.


----------



## littlemonster

Totally out..AF has been "spotted" haha I will be temping this next cycle and get in more DTD...we had alot going on this cycle anyways and I've been pretty sick, so it's for the best..hopefully we get pregnant before the end of June, because that's when we will start clomid and stuff. I was supposed to test on the 19th.


----------



## jmla04

no more blood. Just that little bit this morning. 

Where can I find that symptoms thread?


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry to hear that Daydreaming... Sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## pink_phoenix

BeesBella said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs and sorry to all the women who got caught by the witch :dust for next cycle.
> I am now 4dpo so not much happening here, I keep thinking I have symptoms but I know it's way too early for that so am just trying to ignore them !

i had symtoms pretty much straight away x x fingers crossed for u hun x x x x x


----------



## pink_phoenix

daydreaming22 said:


> I had a confirmed early mc today :cry:
> Guess its not our time, add another :angel: to the list. Congrats to the other ladies with BFPs and good luck to those still waiting!


sww im so sorry to hear that hun. wishing u all the luck in the world and sending you lots of love n hugs x x x x x :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## givemebaby11

So not the news I thought I would be reporting today, but today is 18 dpo and my temp shot up another .3 degrees (it's now 98.3) and I took an answer hpt and it's negative. How can I have 18 days of high temps, absolutely no sign of AF, and get a bfn? I'm confused... and a little bummed. I took Prometrium suppositories 3 days after I o'd and stopped them on Friday night, so the Prometrium can't still be messing with my temps, right? I know it delays AF for some people, but I usually spot as soon as I'm done with it??? I really need your help!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies since the results came back negative I have been waiting for AF and this morning I went to the bathroom and wiped and saw peach/pinkish discharge. So I'm assuming it's AF trying to start. Hopefully it's jump starts instead of coming and going.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hello from S. Florida Mz.... I've been following your story... I'm sorry to hear of your neg results. This wasn't my month either - Hopefully next month we can start adding 2 to Florida's population! good luck!!

Sorry to every one else who had bad news yesterday. Hard to take sometimes. But I'm impressed with all of us! We get up and try again!

Have a good Fri.


----------



## mzswizz

Mrsg-thanks I am hoping we can both add to the Florida population. What part of Florida you from?


----------



## Deputyswife

Just wanted to let you girls now I'm out too. Af showed her ugly head this morning. 2 days late. Not a bummed as I thought, but not looking forward to the Clomid side affects again. The things we do......:hugs:

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HUGS DEPUTYS!! :hug:


----------



## Louise N

The :witch: got me yesterday, a few days early (based on my average cycle). I'm not surprised as hubby has been working away and I was basing ovulation on my usual long cycle :dohh:

The :witch: is really punishing me today as well, ouch :growlmad:

Roll on next month and a 2012 baby!

Good luck to those still in :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hugs louise :hugs:


----------



## givemebaby11

Guppy, please put me down for AF. I'm spotting and I think she'll be here any day. What a weird cycle. Good luck to everyone for next month!


----------



## 5-a-side

Well I was due Af on wednesday 13th, she's still not arrived but I tested early on monday 11th and that was a negative. 
I'm holding out for the dreaded arrival as I just cant test again.
Life's up in the air at the moment and as weird as it is I just dont feel likeI want to know. Dissapointment will be hurtful and good news just is badly timed. 

Its so confusing and stressful, wish I had more time to visit here as all the loving support really helps x


----------



## pink_phoenix

:hugs: 5-a-side :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

awww 5, hugs..keep us posted


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm out the :witch: got me this morning! Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Celesse

Faint :bfp: this morning and a little darker this afternoon. I still feel like I need another day of it getting darker to be sure its a :bfp:

I've got a thread in test gallery if anyone wants to stalk.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sorry Happy Bunny..hugs..congrats Cellesse! Good for you hun


----------



## Flowerbaby

hi girls, im out!!!! the wicked :witch: just got me!! Shes so evil making me wait 2 more days this cycle!!! boooooo!!!! Onto a May BFP and 2012 baby!!!:happydance:

Congrats to those wiv BFP's xxxxx Sorry to us wiv the witches arrival and good luck to those waiting to test xxx:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Celesse said:


> Faint :bfp: this morning and a little darker this afternoon. I still feel like I need another day of it getting darker to be sure its a :bfp:
> 
> I've got a thread in test gallery if anyone wants to stalk.

Congrats!!! Did you get any symptoms?


----------



## asibling4gi04

hugs to b hopes..I am here for you sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Big :hugs: to all of those that got the evil :witch: Seems like she is on a rampage this week!!

Lots of Baby Dust for next cycle!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Celesse

skeet9924 said:


> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: this morning and a little darker this afternoon. I still feel like I need another day of it getting darker to be sure its a :bfp:
> 
> I've got a thread in test gallery if anyone wants to stalk.
> 
> Congrats!!! Did you get any symptoms?Click to expand...

My boobs are a little sore and I think my milk supply has dropped slightly (I'm still breastfeeding LO). I also had IB at 8dpo, which was a single instance of brown blood surrounded by a small amount of clear mucus, approx 1cm long which I got when checking my cp first thing in the morning.


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Well the spotting is pretty mic gone back to normal. It only lasted a few hours. I thought AF was going to start. Well I will see how it progresses by next week. I have very heavy flow so AF usually starts heavy. Is it possible that ovulation got out of whack and I ended up ovulating super late therefore missing my AF but getting negative tests?


----------



## happyshopper

The old hag :witch: got me too. Oh well, May :bfp: it is. Congratulations to everyone who got their :bfp: and Im sending :dust: to those who were visited by the :witch: xxx


----------



## jess214

Hey Ladies,

AF is due today, still haven't worked up the courage to test! I'm having stronger cramps and also notice that my cm pretty much dryed up...So I'm assuming that she's on the way ...GGRRR!:growlmad:

:hugs: to those who got their Af's

Congrats to the BFP'S!

:dust: to those who are waiting to test!


----------



## ScarlettsMama

I think i just got my bfp!!! OMGGG!!!! 
It's really faint though and im 16 dpo...
would anybody like to see? xxx

Baby dust to all!!!! xXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pink_phoenix

yay thats great news scarlettsmama, lets have a gander!! i only got a very faint line at 14dpo and then again at 16dpo x x x x


----------



## malibulover

Congrats scarlettsmamma! Let's c pics!


----------



## jess214

ScarlettsMama said:


> I think i just got my bfp!!! OMGGG!!!!
> It's really faint though and im 16 dpo...
> would anybody like to see? xxx
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!! xXXXXXXXXXXX

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## ScarlettsMama

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/bexsofine/Image381.jpg


:D Hope you can see it xxx


----------



## jess214

ScarlettsMama said:


> https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u93/bexsofine/Image381.jpg
> 
> 
> :D Hope you can see it xxx

Yes it's def a BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

AF arrived on Monday.....early! congrats to all BFP's, I personally am feeling very low over all this, my hope is fading after 2 years ttc no1.....................
I know there is plenty of hope im just sick of having that and nothing else and it's not getting me any where is it?x


----------



## ScarlettsMama

WOOHOOO!!!! AHHHH!! 
I'm So happy!!! :cloud9:

TTC 16 months!!! It can happen!!
I did nothing different this month except for letting go and not thinking about TTC all the time :)

I didn't really have any symptoms either..

Except 
I spotted brown from 6-9 dpo inconsistently, I also had cramps from around 8 dpo till now. one thing I thought was weird this month was, I always get sore breasts around a week before dreaded AF is due, but I didn't up until yesterday. and they just feel like normal pms breasts.Not to sore, just a little tender to touch.

Also, I was too scared to take a hpt because I got bfn on 13 dpo, so I took two OPK's this morning and they were positive. same color as the control line. so I tested tonight and got that result on the picture.

I hope I helped someone with this and gave hope for people getting BFN's before AF is due.

Baby dust to everyone waiting for they're precious BFP's !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissCherry

Congratulations ScarlettsMama :dust:


----------



## ScarlettsMama

Thankyou misscherry :D


----------



## GTTC49

Hi I'd love to join the April testers!

I'm testing April 24th- and hoping for a girl but really whatever God thinks we should have :baby:

Thank you!


----------



## jmla04

Ok, I am warning you this is going to be a TMI post, (BUT isn't everything we say on her tmi for the normal woman?) :winkwink: 

I need your help knowing what is going on. 

I was suppose to start on sunday the 10th. Today is the 15th. Yesterday I had a little blood mixed in with cd, first thing in the morning. No blood the rest of the day or today. Last night I had some af like cramping on the left side front and back. I was SURE that AF was going to come. This morning I had no cramps, no blood but had some indegestion. Today after I ate lunch, normal, not greasy and was nausiated after for a couple hours. Here are the symptoms I have had. 

1-5 dpo, I wasn't paying attention but nothing that stuck out as odd
6 dpo, little red spotting, cd
7 dpo, brown spotting, cd
8 dpo, no spotting, irritable, cd
9 dpo, crampy and constipated, cd
10 dpo, pinching in center of uterus, sharp pains in right breast, cd
11 dpo, sharp pains right breast, flu like symptoms, cd
12 dpo, constipated , BFN $cheepy, cd
13 dpo, tiny bit of brown blood when wiped, just that one time. cd
14 dpo, Headache, pukey feeling, cd
15 dpo, AF DUE, no af symptoms, cd
16 dpo, still no AF symptoms 2 BFN ic's (that come w/ preseed), cd
17 dpo, No AF, no other noticable symptoms, cd
18 dpo, No AF, BFN ic, cd
19 dpo, red blood when wiped first thing. No signs of blood rest of day. cd 11pm started having AF like cramps on left side. My back also hurt on same side. Prepared, appropriately for AF and went to bed. 
20 dpo, TODAY no more cramps but every so often I feel something down there. cd I felt nausiated after eating roasted chicken and mashed potatoes. 

CD everyday and a new pimple everday. That Is TOTALLY wierd for me.

Let me tell you why I haven't bought a good test yet. I live in Mexico and they are so expensive! I have been trying for so long I don't want to spend the money on a test just to get a negative, again. If I went and got a blood test I would get the results back the same day!! But it cost more than we can afford. 

Please , I would appreciate all the help I could get. Your experience, your friends experience. WHATEVER you can tell me to help. Thank you sooo much. I love this thread!!


----------



## givemebaby11

jmla04 said:



> Ok, I am warning you this is going to be a TMI post, (BUT isn't everything we say on her tmi for the normal woman?) :winkwink:
> 
> I need your help knowing what is going on.
> 
> I was suppose to start on sunday the 10th. Today is the 15th. Yesterday I had a little blood mixed in with cd, first thing in the morning. No blood the rest of the day or today. Last night I had some af like cramping on the left side front and back. I was SURE that AF was going to come. This morning I had no cramps, no blood but had some indegestion. Today after I ate lunch, normal, not greasy and was nausiated after for a couple hours. Here are the symptoms I have had.
> 
> 1-5 dpo, I wasn't paying attention but nothing that stuck out as odd
> 6 dpo, little red spotting
> 7 dpo, brown spotting
> 8 dpo, no spotting, irritable
> 9 dpo, crampy and constipated
> 10 dpo, pinching in center of uterus, sharp pains in right breast
> 11 dpo, sharp pains right breast, flu like symptoms
> 12 dpo, constipated , BFN $cheepy
> 13 dpo, tiny bit of brown blood when wiped, just that one time.
> 14 dpo, Headache, pukey feeling
> 15 dpo, AF DUE, no af symptoms.
> 16 dpo, still no AF symptoms 2 BFN ic's (that come w/ preseed)
> 17 dpo, No AF, no other noticable symptoms.
> 18 dpo, No AF, BFN ic
> 19 dpo, red blood when wiped first thing. No signs of blood rest of day. 11pm started having AF like cramps on left side. My back also hurt on same side. Prepared, appropriately for AF and went to bed.
> 20 dpo, TODAY no more cramps but every so often I feel something down there. I felt nausiated after eating roasted chicken and mashed potatoes.
> 
> Let me tell you why I haven't bought a good test yet. I live in Mexico and they are so expensive! I have been trying for so long I don't want to spend the money on a test just to get a negative, again. If I went and got a blood test I would get the results back the same day!! But it cost more than we can afford.
> 
> Please , I would appreciate all the help I could get. Your experience, your friends experience. WHATEVER you can tell me to help. Thank you sooo much. I love this thread!!

I think the fact that you had what looked like implantation spotting would be a good sign, but now I'm wondering if your period is just starting to begin? I know you're probably confused because you only had red blood for one day, but maybe it's just starting off light? Mine can do that sometimes. I hope it's your BFP but the negative tests throw me off!

I'm in a really similar boat... not sure if you have seen me post about this (no one really responded :( so I never got much feedback) but I'm 18 dpo today and no AF. My temp even shot up .3 degrees today so I was so excited to test. I took an Answer brand test (those are decent, right?) and it was bfn. So I'm assuming I'm not pregnant and some Prometrium that I took from 3 dpo to 11 dpo much have delayed my period or something. Are you temping? I always thought if you had 18 days of high temps that almost always confirms pregnancy. Guess not :(

Hoping the best for you!


----------



## jmla04

givemebaby11 said:


> jmla04 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I am warning you this is going to be a TMI post, (BUT isn't everything we say on her tmi for the normal woman?) :winkwink:
> 
> I need your help knowing what is going on.
> 
> I was suppose to start on sunday the 10th. Today is the 15th. Yesterday I had a little blood mixed in with cd, first thing in the morning. No blood the rest of the day or today. Last night I had some af like cramping on the left side front and back. I was SURE that AF was going to come. This morning I had no cramps, no blood but had some indegestion. Today after I ate lunch, normal, not greasy and was nausiated after for a couple hours. Here are the symptoms I have had.
> 
> 1-5 dpo, I wasn't paying attention but nothing that stuck out as odd
> 6 dpo, little red spotting
> 7 dpo, brown spotting
> 8 dpo, no spotting, irritable
> 9 dpo, crampy and constipated
> 10 dpo, pinching in center of uterus, sharp pains in right breast
> 11 dpo, sharp pains right breast, flu like symptoms
> 12 dpo, constipated , BFN $cheepy
> 13 dpo, tiny bit of brown blood when wiped, just that one time.
> 14 dpo, Headache, pukey feeling
> 15 dpo, AF DUE, no af symptoms.
> 16 dpo, still no AF symptoms 2 BFN ic's (that come w/ preseed)
> 17 dpo, No AF, no other noticable symptoms.
> 18 dpo, No AF, BFN ic
> 19 dpo, red blood when wiped first thing. No signs of blood rest of day. 11pm started having AF like cramps on left side. My back also hurt on same side. Prepared, appropriately for AF and went to bed.
> 20 dpo, TODAY no more cramps but every so often I feel something down there. I felt nausiated after eating roasted chicken and mashed potatoes.
> 
> Let me tell you why I haven't bought a good test yet. I live in Mexico and they are so expensive! I have been trying for so long I don't want to spend the money on a test just to get a negative, again. If I went and got a blood test I would get the results back the same day!! But it cost more than we can afford.
> 
> Please , I would appreciate all the help I could get. Your experience, your friends experience. WHATEVER you can tell me to help. Thank you sooo much. I love this thread!!
> 
> I think the fact that you had what looked like implantation spotting would be a good sign, but now I'm wondering if your period is just starting to begin? I know you're probably confused because you only had red blood for one day, but maybe it's just starting off light? Mine can do that sometimes. I hope it's your BFP but the negative tests throw me off!
> 
> I'm in a really similar boat... not sure if you have seen me post about this (no one really responded :( so I never got much feedback) but I'm 18 dpo today and no AF. My temp even shot up .3 degrees today so I was so excited to test. I took an Answer brand test (those are decent, right?) and it was bfn. So I'm assuming I'm not pregnant and some Prometrium that I took from 3 dpo to 11 dpo much have delayed my period or something. Are you temping? I always thought if you had 18 days of high temps that almost always confirms pregnancy. Guess not :(
> 
> Hoping the best for you!Click to expand...

I am not temping. I did with my first preg/mc. It stresses me out. So I don't but I am on clomid and it keeps me ovulating and keeps my periods regular. W/ my first and only pregnancy I didn't test until I was over a wk late b/c I didn't realize that af day had come and gone. (I was really busy at the time. )
TY for your input! Baby dust :dust:


----------



## workingttc

Hi givemebaby - I meant to respond earlier but lost track today. So sorry to hear about your BFN. I had been in the same boat as you but then got some spotting at 16 DPO and AF arrived about 10 hours later. My temp had gone up that day and was actually even up the following day (with AF full flow), so I was super confused and disheartened - 17 days of high temps! If you don't have AF yet, though, I'd say keep testing and keep hoping. There's an implantation study on here (I'd try searching for it) that talks about how in certain cases, if implantation is late and hcg increases slowly (but still at a normal rate) women sometimes don't get positive tests until 24 DPO. So don't give up hope yet!!


----------



## givemebaby11

workingttc said:


> Hi givemebaby - I meant to respond earlier but lost track today. So sorry to hear about your BFN. I had been in the same boat as you but then got some spotting at 16 DPO and AF arrived about 10 hours later. My temp had gone up that day and was actually even up the following day (with AF full flow), so I was super confused and disheartened - 17 days of high temps! If you don't have AF yet, though, I'd say keep testing and keep hoping. There's an implantation study on here (I'd try searching for it) that talks about how in certain cases, if implantation is late and hcg increases slowly (but still at a normal rate) women sometimes don't get positive tests until 24 DPO. So don't give up hope yet!!

Hi working... thank you so much for responding. I'm sorry your body decided to mess with you this cycle as well. Do you think you might have had a chemical or something? Gosh, I will keep praying that you could be right, but I'm cramping up a storm over here so I would imagine AF should be here soon. I just hope she doesn't take too long. At least when she starts I can officially look forward to the next cycle, you know? Are you on Clomid or anything? I hope you get your BFP soon! Thanks for the sweet and positive message. :)


----------



## DarkLisHa

af started 4 days late for me!! had hopes up and everything lol O well! GL everyone else!! (sorry havent been on really)


----------



## Celesse

Line is still there this morning and a touch darker so put me down for a :bfp:!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:To all those still to test.


----------



## Ladybird77

Hey ladies 

I got my :BFP: too!! 

Today was my 'official' testing day but of course, being a complete POAS junkie, I couldn't wait and tested positive on wednesday at 10dpo.

After my chemical pregnancy last month I've been testing like a nutter every day since and, thankfully, my BFP is still there and has got stronger so I'm officially 5 weeks today.

Lots of love, luck and babydust to all those who have yet to test or are still trying... FX'd you all get your BFPs xxxx


----------



## Strawberrie

Got My BFP 3times this morning .. Just Had To MAke Sure !! LOL .. 

Wahoooooooooo !

Baby Dust To All Still To Test .. !! XX


----------



## Euronova

Wow the positives are rolling in today!!!! Congrats all!!!!
Anyone knows the link to the May thread? I need something to look forward to!! :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

even i cant wait for the may thread just so i can see how everyone is getting on x x x x


----------



## MrsG2010

I'm pretty sure a May thread hasn't been started.


----------



## mzswizz

Well the pink discharge has lasted only for a day. It has came and now left the building. Going to give it a few more days to see if AF flow will be normal. Usually don't have spotting before AF she just usually comes with a bang.


----------



## ebelle

Spotting started today, so I guess I am out. Congrats to all who have BFP so far and to those who AF got, see you in the May thread!


----------



## Lisa92881

Wow, lots of BFP's today!! Congrats ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## MissCherry

Wow! Congrats to all the :bfp:s!! :dust:

I have 3 days till earliest af due date. Had no symptoms whatsoever this month. Not even for af. Not sure wether thats a good or bad thing! X


----------



## jess214

OMG so many BFP's Congrats to all! 

The :witch: got me early this morning! Gggrrrr!!!:growlmad: I'm happy I didn't waste my time or my money testing...I think that this is how I'm going to do it every month, it's less stressful...I'm looking forward to the May thread...Good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## Camlet

Well the :witch: got me about an hour ago so I'm out :( but huge congrats to all you ladys who got your :bfp: 's, :hugs: to everybody who the :witch: got & fx for everyone still waiting to test xx :dust: just wish there was another post as good as this for may now :( lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF got me finally cd1 yay!!


----------



## miss88

I haven't been on in awhile. Congrats to all of the BFP's!! I must have gotten my day wrong... I tested for the heck of it this morning and got a :bfp:

This month I really did not have any symptoms so I thought I was out. Best surprise ever.


----------



## givemebaby11

Wow! Look at all of those BFP's!!! So happy for you ladies... our number should be up to 45 or something now, right?

Well, today is technically 19 dpo and my temp was high again this morning. I had a little bit of brown/pink spotting yesterday (barely enough to call it spotting, but it was there) and not a whole lot today. I didn't test today, but I don't see how I could be pregnant because I got a bfn yesterday. I still think it was the 3-11 dpo Progesterone suppositories I took that is delaying AF, but wow, what a tease! Just ready for AF to begin so I can look forward to next month!


----------



## ScarlettsMama

Well that test last night was definitely a BFP!!!
Tested again with various tests and all brightly positive!!! :cloud9:

WOOHOO!!!! 
So happy :D 

Put me down as BFP :D xxxx

Baby dust to all!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

WOW!!!! Lots of :bfp: right in a row!!! Congrats to all of your!!


:hug: to all the ones the :witch: got and lots of :dust: for next month!!!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Hello Ladies! Just dropping back in. 
So sorry to hear about those of you that got caught by that darn :witch: She is EEEEEEEEEEvil!!! lol :hugs: I am hoping that May will be very lucky for you all!

Congrats to the ones that got their :bfp:!!! How exciting!!

As for me, I have just been fighting myself to buy a store pregnancy test. I have some IC, but I think they are broke... hahahaha. Idk, I just don't trust them. Anyway, good luck to everyone else that is still waiting on a :bfp: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all :bfp:

and sorry about anyone who got caught by :witch: :hugs:

xx


----------



## ScarlettsMama

Ready2BMommie said:


> Hello Ladies! Just dropping back in.
> So sorry to hear about those of you that got caught by that darn :witch: She is EEEEEEEEEEvil!!! lol :hugs: I am hoping that May will be very lucky for you all!
> 
> Congrats to the ones that got their :bfp:!!! How exciting!!
> 
> As for me, I have just been fighting myself to buy a store pregnancy test. I have some IC, but I think they are broke... hahahaha. Idk, I just don't trust them. Anyway, good luck to everyone else that is still waiting on a :bfp: and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

 The IC's didn't work for me, until today(15 dpo) and they only faint whilst all the other tests iv'e taken are clear bfp's .


----------



## Kita

Congrats to all the BFP's! Im now in Limbo :wacko: BFN's on IC's because Im too broke to buy a FRER and too scared to use my last digi till I see lines first :haha:.. AF is late, not too many signs either way minus sore boobies. But normally I cramp before AF and theres been almost no cramping. :shrug:

I bet AF will show tomorrow because she likes to come on Sundays and Thursdays while I am at work.. bitch :rofl:


----------



## blessedmom2be

ScarlettsMama said:


> Well that test last night was definitely a BFP!!!
> Tested again with various tests and all brightly positive!!! :cloud9:
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> So happy :D
> 
> Put me down as BFP :D xxxx
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!! xxxxxxx

woohooo:happydance:...CONGRATS to you...:thumbup: Wishing u a very H & H 9mos:baby: hun..

..............me waiting to test..hope to join u all bfp's :)..af was due on 13th no show yet...:)


----------



## BeesBella

Wow ! Congrats to all the BFPs !!!!! Looks like end of 2011 start of 2012 is gunna be a busy time ! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months !!!

I am now 6dpo and nothing yet, hoping that's a good thing !!!


----------



## jmla04

I am 7 days late today. Still no sign of AF. I am out of tests and am to broke to go buy a store test. (they are really expensive here in Mexico) 
I have felt sick after the last 4 meals I have eaten. Just taking it easy.

CONGRATS to all the BFP's. I am so excited to be a part of this thread, it keeps me positive. btw, where is guppy?


----------



## Becyboo__x

:nope:
Im getting to the point of saying im out i know i still have a chance but i just feel out and every test i do are negative been getting digi tests recent just done 1 now was going to tomorrow morning but it came back "Not pregnant" this is 5days early and the test is 4days before missed period :shrug: thought id be showing a positive by now :shrug: just feel AF will come :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Becyboo__x said:


> :nope:
> Im getting to the point of saying im out i know i still have a chance but i just feel out and every test i do are negative been getting digi tests recent just done 1 now was going to tomorrow morning but it came back "Not pregnant" this is 5days early and the test is 4days before missed period :shrug: thought id be showing a positive by now :shrug: just feel AF will come :(

Don't give up yet! I know a lot of the tests say things like "4 days before missed period" but the percentage of people who get a positive that early is quite low BUT people do get them so that's why they're allowed say that (if you follow me!) Also it's 4 days before a MISSED period ie 4days before the day after your period was due, that's really only 3 days before af... God, this confusing! I suppose all I'm really trying to say is - Don't Give Up!!! You're not out til the mean old :witch: shows up!! :dust:

PS congrats to all the new :bfp:s! Lots today!!
And huge :hugs: to all those who are out...


----------



## Becyboo__x

GettingBroody said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> :nope:
> Im getting to the point of saying im out i know i still have a chance but i just feel out and every test i do are negative been getting digi tests recent just done 1 now was going to tomorrow morning but it came back "Not pregnant" this is 5days early and the test is 4days before missed period :shrug: thought id be showing a positive by now :shrug: just feel AF will come :(
> 
> Don't give up yet! I know a lot of the tests say things like "4 days before missed period" but the percentage of people who get a positive that early is quite low BUT people do get them so that's why they're allowed say that (if you follow me!) Also it's 4 days before a MISSED period ie 4days before the day after your period was due, that's really only 3 days before af... God, this confusing! I suppose all I'm really trying to say is - Don't Give Up!!! You're not out til the mean old :witch: shows up!! :dust:
> 
> PS congrats to all the new :bfp:s! Lots today!!
> And huge :hugs: to all those who are out...Click to expand...

Thank you
I feel the more i test and get negative the more i get dissappointed! :lol: i need to just wait till friday and see if :witch: shows or not but she might be evil and come late which will leave me more anxious! :nope: me and OH are doubful if so we will be trying again think last time then its a break because i need to be okay for my best friends wedding and i LOVE my dress shes picked for me would hate to have a huge bump for it :dohh: but thats waiting till march 12 long wait :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

The thread has been updated :flower:
Congrats to our new :bfp:!
:hug: to those who the :witch: has graced :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

givemebaby11, 18 days of risen temps = pregnancy! I think you should go get a beta test if you arn't getitng a positive. You dont want to take anything to bring on AF if theres a chance your up the duff.


----------



## Cherrylicious

skeet9924 said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry a haven't been on here, Laptop died on me! :haha:, i've had no symptoms whatsoever until 2 -3 days ago when the heartburn and the slight dizziness started ''/
> 
> Went to the docs today and they prescribed some medicine for my cough and some tablets for my heartburn, i'm scared to take them ''/, what if i am preggo (chances are i take my medication and i find out im pregnant, thats the luck i have!) and if i don't take them, i prob get a :bfn: or the :witch: comes around...:/
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :)
> &&
> Congrats to all the :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> When do you plan on testing? Your the 14th right? are you going to wait that long?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait until tomorrow just in-case my AF arrives
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I almost tested this morning...very early though...It took all my strength to not test..I dont want to be dissappointed with a :bfn:
> I bought three tests, so I think I will test once this weekend, then I'll wait untill my test date to uses the other onesClick to expand...



i still haven't tested, i'm kinda scared! haha, i'm getting lots of PMS i feel like AF is coming when i keep checking it's this very very creamy and white CM it's like a thick cream, sorry TMI, but i've never had this before, gonna check if this is a pregnancy symptom :)

let me know what you get :) 

:dust:


----------



## jmla04

so I have seen some ppl talking about using a OPK as a pregnancy test. How does it work?
All I had was a OPK and I got a second line that is just a tiny bit lighter than the control line. ?????


----------



## Kel127

Can I join? I just started my 2 week wait. AF is due on April 29th so thats when I will test.


----------



## Cherrylicious

Welcome Kel127 :)
Good Luck :) 

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Kel! You have been added:dust:
Best of luck!


----------



## KendraNoell

Man I wish I knew if I was even ovulating and it would save me a ton of money testing!

BB's are SUPER sore. And feel huge. Hoping that's a good sign.

I said I wasn't going to symptom spot this month, gee, look at me now LOL


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Hello ladies (for the second time today). Seems as though AF was just waiting for me to post something for her to make her presence known. Well, she caught me this evening!! I think we are going back to NTNP... I wanna wish everyone good luck on their BFP and lots and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## kasigirl

I am out, the witch got me today :( on to cycle 9


----------



## RubyRainbows

I'm out too! :sad: The witch was over a week late... but has arrived. So mean!


----------



## givemebaby11

Guppy051708 said:


> givemebaby11, 18 days of risen temps = pregnancy! I think you should go get a beta test if you arn't getitng a positive. You dont want to take anything to bring on AF if theres a chance your up the duff.

Thanks, Guppy. I told my doctor but they said if I got negative tests then it must be from the Prometrium I took. But that's so weird because I stopped those over a week ago. I'm also spotting a little, but def. no AF. I took another test today and it was bfn. Do you still think I should get a beta?


----------



## mzswizz

AF came earlier today so now it's cd1 for me. Finally I can see if I am going to get a may BFP or not. That's if my cycles aren't back to bein irregular. Well then again it wouldn matter to me because I fallen pregnant with irregular cycle so I shouldn't have a problem although getting pregnant takes time for me. We shall see what's in store for me.


----------



## 5-a-side

Guppy, I'm out Hun so please put me down as :witch: 
I'll be looking forward to meeting up with some of you in may's thread x


----------



## Lisa92881

KendraNoell said:


> Man I wish I knew if I was even ovulating and it would save me a ton of money testing!
> 
> BB's are SUPER sore. And feel huge. Hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> I said I wasn't going to symptom spot this month, gee, look at me now LOL

Oooh Kendra hoping sore and huge haha:) BB's are a great sign!! I have one sore BB (so weird) but it doesn't feel swollen or anything. Soooo I dunno what the deal is with that. When are you testing, or are you just waiting to see if AF shows since you don't know when you ov'd??


----------



## Lisa92881

kasi, ruby, 5aside, and mzswizz - :hugs: So sorry that evil witch got you!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry girls :hugs: Hope the :witch: is being nice to you :hug:


----------



## Lily7

Cherrylicious said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry a haven't been on here, Laptop died on me! :haha:, i've had no symptoms whatsoever until 2 -3 days ago when the heartburn and the slight dizziness started ''/
> 
> Went to the docs today and they prescribed some medicine for my cough and some tablets for my heartburn, i'm scared to take them ''/, what if i am preggo (chances are i take my medication and i find out im pregnant, thats the luck i have!) and if i don't take them, i prob get a :bfn: or the :witch: comes around...:/
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :)
> &&
> Congrats to all the :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> When do you plan on testing? Your the 14th right? are you going to wait that long?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait until tomorrow just in-case my AF arrives
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I almost tested this morning...very early though...It took all my strength to not test..I dont want to be dissappointed with a :bfn:
> I bought three tests, so I think I will test once this weekend, then I'll wait untill my test date to uses the other onesClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i still haven't tested, i'm kinda scared! haha, i'm getting lots of PMS i feel like AF is coming when i keep checking it's this very very creamy and white CM it's like a thick cream, sorry TMI, but i've never had this before, gonna check if this is a pregnancy symptom :)
> 
> let me know what you get :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Cherrylicious - let me know what you find out please, I have that creamy white cm aswell, I have googled it but cant really come up with anything concrete :(


----------



## Guppy051708

both times i was pregnant i ALWAYS had creamy CM during the 2WW!


----------



## Lily7

Guppy051708 said:


> both times i was pregnant i ALWAYS had creamy CM during the 2WW!

really?? good sign then! but I am CD38 -23/24DPO - still no AF - bfn's!

I just read on another thread that a few ladies on here have noticed longer cycles and white cm whilst taking pregnacare conception vitamins (which I started this cycle) I was previously taking Folic Acid on its own, anyone on here any experience with this?


----------



## lovingmom2

WOW It's been awhile since I've been on. 45 BFP!!!!! Congrats Ladies!!!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Well took my tests up until April 9 all BFN not to mention evil AF showed early to show me a thing or two :wacko:...Good luck to those still testing, and a HH9M to all the BFP's....BABY DUST TO ALL TTC!


----------



## salimar

I'll be testing on the 19th. hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Guppy051708 said:


> both times i was pregnant i ALWAYS had creamy CM during the 2WW!

I have that so im hoping it is a good sign!


----------



## KendraNoell

Lisa92881 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Man I wish I knew if I was even ovulating and it would save me a ton of money testing!
> 
> BB's are SUPER sore. And feel huge. Hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> I said I wasn't going to symptom spot this month, gee, look at me now LOL
> 
> Oooh Kendra hoping sore and huge haha:) BB's are a great sign!! I have one sore BB (so weird) but it doesn't feel swollen or anything. Soooo I dunno what the deal is with that. When are you testing, or are you just waiting to see if AF shows since you don't know when you ov'd??Click to expand...

I've been testing on cheapies for a few days now... I could be anywhere from 9-11 dpo so I dunno. I'm just feeding my addiction LOL


----------



## XxTanixX

Watch I'll be in April, May, June, July August, September, October, November testing and then when December comes I'll post "Hey a baby fell out of me today" lol so sad :rofl:


----------



## donnaflashman

hi i will be testing on the 25th well actually im a poas addict so i will proberly test everyday up till then thats when af is due


----------



## OmiOmen

I am going to join this thread with you ladies. I am NTNP but 'feel' pregnant so I need some people to play a bit of the waiting game with. Also I am staking Becyboo_x for a BFP. :haha:

Basically I am still BF'ing so have no idea if/when I ovulated but as I have said we are NTNP and I feel the same as I did when pregnant with DS and I tested everyday last time for 3 weeks before getting a faint positive. I have had 2 MMC's and DS so I have an idea of early symptoms and I am going to be testing over the next few days as I had a BFN on Thursday. Here are my symptoms so far;


I am really (REALLY) bloated and this has always been my first sign.
Everything smells funny. The last 3 times I could not walk past washing powder in the shops but now it seems to be the tea. 
I have had cramps for 6-8 days now but it feel a lot like the stretching pains I had with DS. Also I feel almost like my belly is bruised inside, strange. 
I feel really sick, it was mild yesterday but bad today and I have gaged a few times. 
I have sore boobs. I am BF'ing still but it is not mastitis again.
Food tastes funny and I am just not in the mood to eat.
I have leg cramps which I only really got from the middle of my pregnancy onwards last time. 
If I am pregnant it would have had to happen one of the last 2 times we DTD so it would be 1-3 weeks so judging by my last pregnancy it took a while to get a BFP
TMI but I have a lot of CM and feel different inside. :blush:

It is probably just AF or something but I hope you do not mind me stressing with you for the next few days. :flower:


----------



## KendraNoell

Does sound pretty promising Omi, fx for you :)


----------



## pink_phoenix

OmiOmen said:


> I am going to join this thread with you ladies. I am NTNP but 'feel' pregnant so I need some people to play a bit of the waiting game with. Also I am staking Becyboo_x for a BFP. :haha:
> 
> Basically I am still BF'ing so have no idea if/when I ovulated but as I have said we are NTNP and I feel the same as I did when pregnant with DS and I tested everyday last time for 3 weeks before getting a faint positive. I have had 2 MMC's and DS so I have an idea of early symptoms and I am going to be testing over the next few days as I had a BFN on Thursday. Here are my symptoms so far;
> 
> 
> I am really (REALLY) bloated and this has always been my first sign.
> Everything smells funny. The last 3 times I could not walk past washing powder in the shops but now it seems to be the tea.
> I have had cramps for 6-8 days now but it feel a lot like the stretching pains I had with DS. Also I feel almost like my belly is bruised inside, strange.
> I feel really sick, it was mild yesterday but bad today and I have gaged a few times.
> I have sore boobs. I am BF'ing still but it is not mastitis again.
> Food tastes funny and I am just not in the mood to eat.
> I have leg cramps which I only really got from the middle of my pregnancy onwards last time.
> If I am pregnant it would have had to happen one of the last 2 times we DTD so it would be 1-3 weeks so judging by my last pregnancy it took a while to get a BFP
> TMI but I have a lot of CM and feel different inside. :blush:
> 
> It is probably just AF or something but I hope you do not mind me stressing with you for the next few days. :flower:

defo sounds promising hun, i had the strong sense of smell, sikness/queasyness and sore boobs pretty much straight away

keeping my fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## blessedmom2be

AF was due on the 13th..late by 4 days..Tested today BFN :(...Af is palying tricks on me i guess..Sore BBS..they look bigger to me:)...no idea what my body is doin?...well i jus have to wait n watch...Good luck to all & :hugs: to all whom the witch paid a visit... 




:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedStar57

Really trying to not get excited... but I had some very light spotting earlier today.. now it's gone but i'm still having mild cramps... and I feel like I have a low fever :( The OH is trying to tell me to not worry about it and we'll find out next week, but he doesnt know what I'm going through! I'm soooo impatient...


----------



## deafgal01

Hey- if any of you happen to find my sex drive somewhere headed in your direction, tell it to come back, will ya? I'm missing it and without it, I just lack the mood to bd! :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

dg I soooo understand your pain! its been over a week for us :(


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- my excuse is my allergies acted up- bad... I didn't think I had allergies or anything until after my walk in race for the cure saturday. Realized how tired I felt and I really didn't have energy after it (normally doing something like that for an hour would give me more energy instead of the opposite effect). Still recovering, I slept most of today away. My throat doesn't hurt as bad as it did this morning but still no mood for sex. :dohh: I even turned it down Saturday when DH tried to get it going. Hope it comes back this week before I am due to ovulate otherwise no bd happening this month. :shrug:


----------



## Kita

Think of something that makes sexy time fun for you! Works for me.. sometimes.. but usually when it works, OH is playing games so it passes, I try to sleep and then he comes to bed trying to feel me up :dohh: By then Im tired and in no mood :rofl:

Anyway cycle wise, I am STILL in limbo.. mostly because Im afraid to test. Might do one tomorrow but I have no PMA for myself that even the fact that I am a few days late is only torture because I just KNOW the test will say "not pregnant" (digitals are all I have) and I wouldnt believe it if it said the opposite because I seriously don't believe I could ever be that lucky. :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

he's just on antidepressants that are really bad for sex drive. i've been working in new meds and its actually helping me quite a bit but now its more irritating because instead of neither of us wanting to do it now i want to do it and he doesn't. ugh.


----------



## deafgal01

Kendra- that sucks!

Kita- why do you think you'd never be lucky enough to see a bfp?

I need to live on popsicles rest of this week. I think I'll buy some flavor ice pops or ask DH to do that for me. The 24 popsicle box is already halfway (I ate 4 on Saturday and 9 on Sunday)... Not gonna last much longer if I eat the rest of the box by Tuesday... :-= It's the only thing that soothes my throat- the cold pops sliding down that... I guess if it doesn't go away by Tuesday or Wednesday, I'll have to see if the dr can see me or something or go to these minute clinics at the drug store. :shrug: So much for avoiding medicine... I have one thing in my favor though- a 4 day weekend coming up this weekend. :yipee: So that means more rest time for me.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Jmla04.


----------



## OmiOmen

I tested today and I do not fully know what it was. :wacko: It had nothing to start with but at around the development time I saw something faint but DH didn't but not long after (although still under the 15 minutes that it said it can be read for) DH could sort of see it too. At some angles it looks like dye but at others it just looks like a faded mark or a dent so I have no idea if it is a faint positive of evaporation line and will try to wait another 2 days before testing again. My rubbish camera phone could not really get a clear photo and there is not much to see but this is it (see below) however it was taken a little after the 15 minutes but it did look the same as that after about 3 or so. Hopfully I can give a better update on the 20th or 21st. :shrug:
View attachment 194277


----------



## CJSG1977

Omi that is looking like a BFP to me sweetheart! I use those tests and they have never been wrong. The indent (i know the one you mean) doesnt show on a photo. :dance: Let us know when you next test!


----------



## asibling4gi04

omi i see a definate line! CONGRATS TO YOU AND DH!:happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

I think I see a line!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you all. :thumbup: I am trying not to get excited but I will keep you updated. I did not realises the indents do not show up.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:omi, relax and enjoy..I see it! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBoyle

OOOOOOOOH I see the line!!!!!!!! :D congrats!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Yup I see a line!!! YAY! :wohoo:


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I am still worried. It only looks like that from one angle (then again i remember having to tip them into the light last time too).


----------



## skeet9924

OmiOmen said:


> Lol, I am still worried. It only looks like that from one angle (then again i remember having to tip them into the light last time too).

When do you plan on doing another test?


----------



## Lisa92881

OmiOmen said:


> Lol, I am still worried. It only looks like that from one angle (then again i remember having to tip them into the light last time too).

How many DPO are you?? (Sorry if you said this on an earlier page already!)


----------



## KendraNoell

I give up... I should be seeing something by now as I have a longer LP. Grrr.


----------



## skeet9924

KendraNoell said:


> I give up... I should be seeing something by now as I have a longer LP. Grrr.

Dont give up until the ugly :witch: shows her face!!


I refuse to test until the 22nd because I dont want to give up hope!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm just so tired of testing and being disappointed... I don't feel crampy or like AF isn't coming but she surprised me early last month so who knows. My nips are super sore though and it seems to be getting worse every month so I always think its a good sign :( I hate getting my hopes up anymore.


----------



## Becyboo__x

OmiOmen said:


> Thank you all. :thumbup: I am trying not to get excited but I will keep you updated. I did not realises the indents do not show up.

Told you :winkwink:
now you best hope for my bfp so we can be bump buddies!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

KENFRA my dear., I know that feeling..Please stay positive..You may have implanted 10dpo..test in a day or two! Becyboo, best wishes for that BFP!:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

KendraNoell said:


> I'm just so tired of testing and being disappointed... I don't feel crampy or like AF isn't coming but she surprised me early last month so who knows. My nips are super sore though and it seems to be getting worse every month so I always think its a good sign :( I hate getting my hopes up anymore.


I tested once last friday and was so dissapointed with the BFN that i decided I couldnt test again untill my AF was late. My last pregnancy before my MC I didnt get any BFP until almost a week after AF was late....then all of a sudden the digital told me I was 2-3 weeks.

Try not to give up. I know its hard because since Friday I have felt that I am out too
:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

asibling4gi04 said:


> KENFRA my dear., I know that feeling..Please stay positive..You may have implanted 10dpo..test in a day or two! Becyboo, best wishes for that BFP!:hugs:

Fingers crossed only 4 more days to wait im 14dpo today i thought a test would show by now but test other day was bfn so im waiting now till friday see if :witch: comes or don't shes mean if shes late :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Becyboo__x said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> KENFRA my dear., I know that feeling..Please stay positive..You may have implanted 10dpo..test in a day or two! Becyboo, best wishes for that BFP!:hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed only 4 more days to wait im 14dpo today i thought a test would show by now but test other day was bfn so im waiting now till friday see if :witch: comes or don't shes mean if shes late :haha:Click to expand...


My test date is the 22 but I will probably test Thursday morning if AF isnt here by then..I am leaving for the cottage late thursday night so I would like to have an answer by then!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

skeet9924 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> KENFRA my dear., I know that feeling..Please stay positive..You may have implanted 10dpo..test in a day or two! Becyboo, best wishes for that BFP!:hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed only 4 more days to wait im 14dpo today i thought a test would show by now but test other day was bfn so im waiting now till friday see if :witch: comes or don't shes mean if shes late :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My test date is the 22 but I will probably test Thursday morning if AF isnt here by then..I am leaving for the cottage late thursday night so I would like to have an answer by then!!Click to expand...

Theres quite a few of us testing 22nd .. usually if my AF is coming i get it the night before but i don't know till the morning im never late either always on time or a day early :shrug: so if nothing friday morning i will get over excited i think but if i test then and its :bfn: what do i do :shrug:

Good luck for thursday :dust:
hope nasty :witch: stays away


----------



## asibling4gi04

best wishes skeet! HUGS! Come on ladies. 3 FOR 3! I want to see them!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

asibling4gi04 said:


> best wishes skeet! HUGS! Come on ladies. 3 FOR 3! I want to see them!!! :happydance:

Thanks so much!!! I hope that all of us get our :bfp: this friday....If I dont know anything by Thursday, I'll probably test again over the weekend...I'll hopefully get enough signal on my cell at the cottage that I can keep all you ladies updated either way


----------



## asibling4gi04

skeet, just in case how long will you be up at the cottage??


----------



## skeet9924

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



Lots of Dust for all of the testers this week!!!! Hopefully we up our :bfp: count!!!


----------



## skeet9924

asibling4gi04 said:


> skeet, just in case how long will you be up at the cottage??

Until Sunday...but Its a long drive home and I have Easter dinner with other half of my family Sunday night....So by Sunday night I should be able to update everyone!


----------



## asibling4gi04

k..skeet until then keeping you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs: be thinking about you and waiting for updates!! 
:dust:


----------



## BabyBoyle

OOhh lots of baby dust in this thread haha!! :D xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

YES I AGREE WITH bboyle,..cheering you all on for BFPS!:happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

omi thats defo a possitive!! thats exactly wht mine looked like!! thought it was the light in the bathroom casting a shadow till i moved to another room it was still there xxxxxxxx congrats xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi :wave: 

Am I too late to join in?? 

I think i'm 7/8 dpo on my first cycle ttc and i'm getting soooo impatient! Af due Sat/Sun 23/24th. Thinking I may test tomorrow with a frer and if :bfn: test again Thursday. 

:dust: to everyone :flower:


----------



## BeesBella

Wow congrats to all the BFPs ! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months (and the following years of course !)

Sorry to all who got caught by the evil witch ! Hoping you all get your BFP's next cycle ! You all deserve a nice sticky bean !!!

I am now 8dpo. Headache, feeling a bit sick, dizzy and the main thing is, I never get any spots, I sometimes get 1 or 2 before AF but even when I was a teenager I get got like zit type white heads, only little red pimples....however over the past few days my skin has been really dry, so dry I can't wear foundation and also I have got more white heads than I can count, on my nose, my forehead, my temple, everywhere, even on my chest ! If I don't get my BFP this cycle then I think the spots might be caused by Pregnacare Vitamins (the prenatal ones with the fish oil) because I have only started taking them so it might be them.
OH made me do a test yesterday even though I told him it was too early (I think it was his way of getting back on my good side after me being annoyed that the first thing he did when he woke up was go on his laptop...before he even got out of bed !) and of course it was BFN. But now I only have 2 Answer tests and 1 CB Digi to use if AF doesn't show.
AF is due anytime between tomorrow and Saturday so if she doesn't show then I will be testing on Easter Sunday ! And if I get a BFP I am going to put the test in an Easter egg (in a plastic bag obv) and then seal up the egg and the box and give it to my mum !

GL to all the ladies still to test !!!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife91210

First off, I want to say congrats to all of the BPS! Looks like there is going to be a lot of xmas babies :)) Lots to celebrate this holiday season.
2nd of all, I'm pretty sure I O'vd on CD 18/19. Confirmed by a couple "+" on OPKS. 
But, For the past two days, I've been getting 97.22 on my BST. :(( & I've been entering my temps into FF, and it hasn't detected Ovulation for this cycle. & I know that, if I was pregnant, then my temps would stay elevated for a week or so after ovulation.. and they're dropping and staying low. 
So am I out this month :(


----------



## lovingmom2

ArmyWife91210 said:


> First off, I want to say congrats to all of the BPS! Looks like there is going to be a lot of xmas babies :)) Lots to celebrate this holiday season.
> 2nd of all, I'm pretty sure I O'vd on CD 18/19. Confirmed by a couple "+" on OPKS.
> But, For the past two days, I've been getting 97.22 on my BST. :(( & I've been entering my temps into FF, and it hasn't detected Ovulation for this cycle. & I know that, if I was pregnant, then my temps would stay elevated for a week or so after ovulation.. and they're dropping and staying low.
> So am I out this month :(



What is your normal temp before ovulation?


----------



## ArmyWife91210

My temps are constantly so up and down. But I'd say 97.2-97.4


----------



## ArmyWife91210

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## avanemo

LilMissCheer said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> Am I too late to join in??
> 
> I think i'm 7/8 dpo on my first cycle ttc and i'm getting soooo impatient! Af due Sat/Sun 23/24th. Thinking I may test tomorrow with a frer and if :bfn: test again Thursday.
> 
> :dust: to everyone :flower:

Those are the cutest little babies I have ever seen in my life! Maybe even cuter then my own! (nawww) :D ADORABLE! :)


----------



## avanemo

OK Ladies, so I am out for this month... as I said Friday... but why is my period already over?? that has never happened to me before. Have any of our pregnant ladies ever experienced a mini-period? I KNOW Im not pregnant, there is no way I could bleed that much and be pregnant but what is going on? Are any of you over 30 and experienced weird changes in your period? I dont know whats going on... I used to be so regular... and now Im changing and it makes you crazy! Ugh.

Wow 45 BFPs, how exciting is that??? Thats more than one classroom full of our next generation! Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## skeet9924

Ughhhh the evil :witch: got me early!!!! That explains my cramping ... Good luck to all of you still testing... Hope the rest of my 22nd testing buddies get their :bfp: !!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

skeet9924 said:


> Ughhhh the evil :witch: got me early!!!! That explains my cramping ... Good luck to all of you still testing... Hope the rest of my 22nd testing buddies get their :bfp: !!!

Oh no :cry:
im sorry :hugs:


----------



## MissCherry

Hey all! Wow! Even more :bfp:s!!! congrats!
:hugs: to all those who were caught by the evil :witch:

I've hit my earliest date for af, no sign yet though! still no symptoms whatsoever! which is very strange for me! hoping no news is good news! just gotta try and be strong and leave it another 3 days till I poas!
It's so agonising!! :wacko:lol
x


----------



## OmiOmen

We are NTNP and I am not having periods due to BF'ing but I felt so pregnant, just like I did with DS (I tested everyday I felt like it and it was 3 weeks before a BFP). But it was an evaporation line! I know you really are not supposed to do it but I took it out of the case and it was like it was caught between the window so a BFN after all. I still feel really pregnant so will test again in a few days but I think it must have been a mix of AF and a bug or something.


----------



## Cherrylicious

i think the :witch: is gonna pay me a visit very soon :(, will keep you posted :)

:dust:

Good Luck to everyone testing! :dust:


----------



## givemebaby11

AF is officially here after about 7 days of being late! I'm actually glad she's here so we can get a move on to the next month! Bring on a 2012 baby!!!


----------



## MissKittyK

Well, I have tested 4 faint bfp's at home but at the doc office they say it is neg and figure I had either a cyst or infection. Can an ovarian cyst be detected with a HPT? I had a lot of pain before I went to the ER yesterday that came on quickly, didn't last too long before it started to settle down, it felt like it was in my butt!!!(?). The doc didn't order any blood tests lastnight, just an internal pelvic exam (clear) but I did get an ultrasound this AM because my internal exam and urine was perfect. So now I must sit and wait for a call to see if it is a cyst...regardless, it's something for sure. My home tests aren't darkening up as I figure they may after a few days. I will return, hopefully with good news ;) :) Currently just 11-12 dpo...early yet!:blush: still have little ache in low abdomen, I thought it was gone but it has returned.
Take care and happy bding!!!


----------



## Esdee

Hi lovely April girls! Congrats to all the wonderful BFPs!

Unfortunately the witch visited me last night, two days early :cry:

Good luck and babydust to those still waiting to test!


----------



## RedStar57

The spotting is AF.... early :( I'll def be getting opks and charting this cycle... since it was 29 days instead of 33. Good luck to all the testers left! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

ArmyWife91210 said:


> First off, I want to say congrats to all of the BPS! Looks like there is going to be a lot of xmas babies :)) Lots to celebrate this holiday season.
> 2nd of all, I'm pretty sure I O'vd on CD 18/19. Confirmed by a couple "+" on OPKS.
> But, For the past two days, I've been getting 97.22 on my BST. :(( & I've been entering my temps into FF, and it hasn't detected Ovulation for this cycle. & I know that, if I was pregnant, then my temps would stay elevated for a week or so after ovulation.. and they're dropping and staying low.
> So am I out this month :(

You aren't out until the :witch:!
I looked at your chart. TBH, it doesn't look like you've ov.ed yet. I know you said you had a couple positive OPKs, but those aren't always reliable because 1.) its up for interpretation 2.) your body can gear up but then not release the egg (hence getting a positive). Charting is the #1 one way to know you've ov.ed (unless you get ultrasound done with the doc). And so far your chart doesn't reflect that. There's no thermal shift. I say keep on :sex: and keep your faith hun, i think you have better chances than you believe :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry to all the ladies that the :witch: visited. I know the feeling. Trust me :hugs:

Congrats to all of our :bfp:
:dust: to all those still waiting to test

~everything has been updated~


----------



## givemebaby11

So are we doing a May testing thread??? I think we need to!

If I've already asked you guys this, please ignore, but I will be taking Clomid again in a few days and I'm trying to decide if I should do 100 mg. again since it did make me ovulate, or bump up to 150 mg. Is there any harm in going up, or would it just increase our chances? My doctor is no help, so of course I'm hoping you wonderful ladies can help me out! (Seriously, my doctor is CLUELESS!)


----------



## KendraNoell

asib- sorry for being down, just in a bad mood yesterday.

today I noticed I was super nauseas... not sure if its the meds or a bfp in the making... hoping its bfp!


----------



## secsimahmah

Ok so i took a test first thing this morning and i got a :bfn: but AF was due today and she still hasn't showed up so idk... i might test again on the 23rd if she stays away but i don't think she will i've been crampy the last couple of days and i guess kinda irritable so i assume i'm gonna start any day now.


----------



## deafgal01

:saywhat: Ok I guess I'm gearing up to Ovulate... no positive opk yet but the mucus is stretchy- oh so very stretchy so obviously it's getting closer... If only I could get rid of this sinus allergy I have happening, then I'd be swell otherwise that works against me- sneezing, coughing, or blowing my nose...


----------



## BeesBella

I wanna test so badly, someone talk me out of it !!! I am only 9dpo and the only tests I have are Answer and CB Digi and I don't think even if I am they would show up that early ! 

I had a very vivid dream last night that I was being sick, I woke up feeling sick, my bbs feel soooo heavy and sore and achey and I am soooo gassy. As well as really bad skin and very emotional and irratable. 

I wanna test ! Someone talk me out of it !!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Bees, when are you supposed to test? Try to hold out.


----------



## Becyboo__x

CB digi are 4days before AF .. BUT its not a big % i took 2 recently i would of been 8dpo/9dpo and i got :bfn: ... its not worth the dissappointment try hold out itl be worth the wait :hugs: i know how hard it is iv ordered some more and they come today im going to be so tempted


----------



## BeesBella

I'm supposed to test on easter sunday so still 5 days to wait =(


----------



## deafgal01

I'd wait til after Easter at least before I waste a test on that. Like Becy said, it's not worth the disappointment if the chances of it showing a positive is slim.


----------



## Becyboo__x

As much as i would be tempting having a test in the house just realised best bet is to wait as long as you can and then test i wasted so much money on tests and tested too early with them :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Becy- that's one reason why I wait til AF is due or at least late before I bother testing. Yeah, you could have saved some money not testing...


----------



## BeesBella

True. Guess I will just sit and wait.
Was considering getting some cheapies but by the time they get here it will be easter anyway.
I have some OPK's so might use them to tide me by lol......

Hello my name is BeesBella and I am a POAS Addict !


----------



## deafgal01

Welcome to the POAS club... I'm currently using opk to figure out if I'm ovulating yet.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi gals! I'm still lurking even though I'm a May tester. But I was out on 3/31 so I got screwed in April! hahaha

I am not as focused this month so I just kind of feel blahhh about this cycle and kind of just want to skip ahead to the next! 

Congrats to all the BFPs - woo hooo!

Sorry and hugs to all the gals in my boat! The "April Sucks" Boat. ;)


----------



## Lisa92881

Still POAS and wasting money over here!! :haha: Another BFN today, this time on a FRER. Still early, so trying to stay positive!!


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy051708 said:


> Sorry to all the ladies that the :witch: visited. I know the feeling. Trust me :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to all of our :bfp:
> :dust: to all those still waiting to test
> 
> ~everything has been updated~


Hey Guppy...are you planning on running a May testing thread?


----------



## MissCherry

Hey all. I'm out :( dreaded :witch: just got me. Actually not feeling to down about it. For some reason I have a really good feeling about this cycle. Fingers crossed! 
:dust: to all x


----------



## asibling4gi04

(((MISS CHERRY)))):hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Miss Cherry :hugs:

Looks like we will be test buddies for next month!!


:dust: for your next cycle!!


----------



## Tasha16

sorry 2 all the witch got. Congrates 2 all who got a bfp, i hope 2 b joining u all x


----------



## HopefulMadre

Hi ladies, I have not been chatting in this thread but I was due to test today.

I did and BFN, boooo! However AF doesn't seem like she is coming either, so I am just waiting around for a BFP ;)

Baby dust to all who are moving on to May and congrats to those with BFPs!!!


----------



## MissCherry

skeet9924 said:


> Miss Cherry :hugs:
> 
> Looks like we will be test buddies for next month!!
> 
> 
> :dust: for your next cycle!!

 
:dust: for you too! hopefully this will be our cycle :)


----------



## salimar

MissCherry said:


> Hey all. I'm out :( dreaded :witch: just got me. Actually not feeling to down about it. For some reason I have a really good feeling about this cycle. Fingers crossed!
> :dust: to all x


Sorry that :witch: got you. I'll be testing with you next month. :) hopefully May will be good to us!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry about the :witch: girls :hugs:

Hope AF stays away from the rest of you! :dust:

Unfortunately, i probably will not be running another thread. Since we are NTNP, being on here _that_ much makes me antsy and wants to switch to TTC but I know thats not whats best for us right now. I bet someone has already started a May testers thread though and if there isn't one im sure any one of you wonderful ladies will have a blast running it and be great! ;)


----------



## asibling4gi04

corpus luteal cyst

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone have any knowledge about this cyst?? I had one during my last scan when preg in September...(MC 8 weeks)... I still feel like I have the cyst on my left side as it irritates me at times and I can still feel it..Can this prevent pregnancy because I have had 3 failed cycles and no luck..I am thinking this may be why as I usually get preggers first or second try..Please..any advice is appreciated! Thanks! :shrug:


----------



## KendraNoell

bfn this morning as well.

super crampy this morning so not looking good as AF is supposed to show as soon as tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## Juzzabelle

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/conditionscomplications/qt/corpuslutealcys.htm

Hope this helps asib! :)

Congrats to all :bfp: H&H 9 months.
Sorry to all the :witch: got!


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS JUZZ..How are you?


----------



## Juzzabelle

I am fine thank you. The :witch: got me, will be starting 2ww again next week though. Everywhere i go everyone seems to have babies, but hey it will be my time one day hopefully! :) How are you? :)


----------



## By the Grace

I completely forgot to come back here and say AF is visiting!

Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Guppy051708 said:


> ArmyWife91210 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to say congrats to all of the BPS! Looks like there is going to be a lot of xmas babies :)) Lots to celebrate this holiday season.
> 2nd of all, I'm pretty sure I O'vd on CD 18/19. Confirmed by a couple "+" on OPKS.
> But, For the past two days, I've been getting 97.22 on my BST. :(( & I've been entering my temps into FF, and it hasn't detected Ovulation for this cycle. & I know that, if I was pregnant, then my temps would stay elevated for a week or so after ovulation.. and they're dropping and staying low.
> So am I out this month :(
> 
> You aren't out until the :witch:!
> I looked at your chart. TBH, it doesn't look like you've ov.ed yet. I know you said you had a couple positive OPKs, but those aren't always reliable because 1.) its up for interpretation 2.) your body can gear up but then not release the egg (hence getting a positive). Charting is the #1 one way to know you've ov.ed (unless you get ultrasound done with the doc). And so far your chart doesn't reflect that. There's no thermal shift. I say keep on :sex: and keep your faith hun, i think you have better chances than you believe :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you.. I appreciate it..:hugs: Temps have been running low, so I'm not too sure about this cycle. But, I guess I'll know when the :witch: comes..


----------



## BeesBella

My amazing fiancee has just brought me 2 FRERs ! Should I test tomorrow (10dpo) or wait longer ?


----------



## Kel127

BeesBella said:


> My amazing fiancee has just brought me 2 FRERs ! Should I test tomorrow (10dpo) or wait longer ?

You can do one tomorrow but don't be disappointed if its BFN because its still early. With my son I got a BFN at 10 dpo and got my BFP at 14 dpo!


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks. I think I am gunna have to test tomorrow because I am going completely bonkers !
So bonkers that even though it's only 8pm I am considering going to bed so the time goes faster so I can test quicker lol.


----------



## Lisa92881

Kel127 said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> My amazing fiancee has just brought me 2 FRERs ! Should I test tomorrow (10dpo) or wait longer ?
> 
> You can do one tomorrow but don't be disappointed if its BFN because its still early. With my son I got a BFN at 10 dpo and got my BFP at 14 dpo!Click to expand...

Take it from someone who got a BFN at 10 DPO this morning....don't waste the FRER! :haha:


----------



## tracy546

Put me down for a BFP!!!!! Still in shock, but ecstatic :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3786.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## malibulover

I'm out, witch arrived early.....


----------



## tracy546

I keep forgetting to post that my EDD is DECEMBER 25th!! Perfect :)


----------



## BabyBoyle

tracy546 said:


> Put me down for a BFP!!!!! Still in shock, but ecstatic :)


EEEEEK!!!!! :happydance: Congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

tracy546 said:


> I keep forgetting to post that my EDD is DECEMBER 25th!! Perfect :)

Congratulations!!!!:hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Malibu - sooooo sorry sweetheart :( May BFP for you! xxxxxx
Tracy - Xmas day?! Ahhhh nice xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Just realized tomorrow is my test date! Of course I've been testing anyway, with only BFNs to show for it! I'm not expecting AF until Friday(ish) since I ovulated later than expected...but hopefully will have a BFP tomorrow anyway!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ibbitt85

Hey im becyboo__x's fiance 
(its not really its becy but he wanted an account so set it up so if he comments its him and you know hes with me lol)


----------



## Ibbitt85

:wave:


----------



## NDH

I got my looooooong awaited :bfp: today at 12dpo. AF is due today. Correction WAS due today. 27 long cycles and at last I'm pregnant!


----------



## peanutbear

So today is my day, but no period and no bfp. I did test today and saw a faint positive line but then it disappeared. I know it wasn't just me hoping to see a line- it was there. Has that happened to anyone?


----------



## Cherrylicious

Ladies, i've had some very strong "period pains" but it always ends up being trapped wind sorry if TMI, today i'm 6 days late and my breasts hurt like hell any movement or slight touch will hurt like hell!! it's mostly on the sides :/ i've also had an increase in sex drive...again sorry if TMI, don't know if this may be a sign :/ normally when i break out this means my AF is about to show her ugly face, but this time i've had very little breakouts like really small ones and no sign of AF, i was supposed to test on the 14th but i'm scared to buy a test, don't want to be dissapointed :( will be buying one tomorrow as i need to go to Town, we'll see tomorrow :) 

Congrats to all the :bfp:
Good Luck to anyone testing :)
Sorry to those the :witch: got :(

:dust:


----------



## salimar

NDH said:


> I got my looooooong awaited :bfp: today at 12dpo. AF is due today. Correction WAS due today. 27 long cycles and at last I'm pregnant!

Congratulations on your :bfp: :)


----------



## skeet9924

NDH said:


> I got my looooooong awaited :bfp: today at 12dpo. AF is due today. Correction WAS due today. 27 long cycles and at last I'm pregnant!

Congratulations!!!! You deserve it.. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## skeet9924

Cherrylicious said:


> Ladies, i've had some very strong "period pains" but it always ends up being trapped wind sorry if TMI, today i'm 6 days late and my breasts hurt like hell any movement or slight touch will hurt like hell!! it's mostly on the sides :/ i've also had an increase in sex drive...again sorry if TMI, don't know if this may be a sign :/ normally when i break out this means my AF is about to show her ugly face, but this time i've had very little breakouts like really small ones and no sign of AF, i was supposed to test on the 14th but i'm scared to buy a test, don't want to be dissapointed :( will be buying one tomorrow as i need to go to Town, we'll see tomorrow :)
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp:
> Good Luck to anyone testing :)
> Sorry to those the :witch: got :(
> 
> :dust:

It sounds very positive to me!! If u get a neg go get a blood test done... I really don't think it will be though.. Good luck fx'dfor you!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

NDH said:


> I got my looooooong awaited :bfp: today at 12dpo. AF is due today. Correction WAS due today. 27 long cycles and at last I'm pregnant!

OMG! :happydance: So exciting. Wow, 27 cycles. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## jmla04

I am on clomid and it keeps my af regular. I am now 10 days late. I have only used $store cheapies and all bfn. I have not tested since 7 days late. I am nauseated after I eat. Vivid dreams. Sore nipples. Tired. Hungry. 
I don't know what is going on. :wacko:


----------



## pink_phoenix

tracy546 said:


> I keep forgetting to post that my EDD is DECEMBER 25th!! Perfect :)

aww thats amazing honey
mines 20th but kinda hoping bean will hang on till the 25th haha

wishing u a happy n healthy 9 month x x x:kiss:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Going to test today IF my test comes in the post, iv even got some of them little pots i used with mason from doctors to wee in so iv had to do that this morning for first wee as i couldnt hold it :blush: haha so should be okay in that till post comes :dohh:

im 12dpo so im hoping itll tell me now!


----------



## MrsG2010

Congrats NDH! That's wonderful news!


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats to the BFPs !!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months !!!!!

I am now 10dpo and couldn't resist testing this morning with FMU with a FRER and thought I saw something but now am not so sure. Here are some pictures, let me know what you think please because I'm going crazy !!!

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110420_065923.jpg
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110420_065943.jpg
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110420_070043-1.jpg

Do you think I should use another FRER tomorrow ?

I am starting to get a burny achey pain in my uterus but knowing my luck it's prob just AF on her way =(


----------



## NDH

I'm on my phone and it's hard to tell, but there could possibly be something there. I'm now keenly aware that lines don't show up nearly as well on camera as they do irl. I'd be inclined to wait til day after tomorrow to test again though to let hcg double. Unless you don't pay store price for your frers.


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks, I'll prob wait until 12/13 dpo until I use another FRER.


----------



## Lisa92881

Nothing to report but a :bfn: on my scheduled testing day! :growlmad: I guess it's still relatively early, 11 DPO, but I really feel like AF is coming and even put on a pantyliner this morning. Boo.


----------



## asibling4gi04

hugs lisa:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

bees,want me to try to invert pic? I am not so sure!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi All

I was down to be testing on 16th April but for some unknown reason I ovulated a lot later than normal and am now on my longest cycle so far. I am now due to test on 25th April if af stays away that long!!

So pleased to see so many BFP's - Lots of baby dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:happydance:

first test i did this morning very faint? (pink one) 


2nd test this afternoon best friend made me get while out did it in public loo's :dohh: (digi one) but woohoo


----------



## BabyBoyle

Becy - YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :DCONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I POAS again too early and BFN so not suprised but hoping that its just too early!! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im 12dpo today 2 days before testing .. but i took a test on 17th and it was :bfn: on a clear blue! ... 3days later and its :bfp: 

first faint line i was shocked and i couldnt take a really good piccy!


----------



## asibling4gi04

BECCY BOO~ WHOO HOOO!!! :happydance::cloud9::flower: HAPPY AND HEALTHY TO YOU!!


----------



## deeh

i got a bfp 7days ago, 4days b4 af due  and still getting em woo hoo


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats dee!! :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats to the new BFPs !!!!! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months !!!


----------



## Lily7

Congrats to the new BFP's x


----------



## OmiOmen

Congrats Becyboo, I am so happy for you (albeit a little jealous, lol). :happydance:


----------



## MissCherry

Awww congrats and h+h 9 months to all the bfps!! :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats Becyboo & deeh!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Awww congrats beccy!!! And congrats to all the other bfp!!!


----------



## salimar

Congrats on all the :bfp: !!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: I can't believe my DH said ok, yes! Wow... It's not a :bfp: but I'm gonna be a foster mom soon- if I can get the foster license and stuff... Oh boy, I'm gonna have to go nuts with the cleaning this weekend and stuff... Not much time til May 2nd arrives!


----------



## HopefulMadre

Hey ladies, I am out AF got me this afternoon!

Congrats to those w/ BFPs and baby dust to those moving on to May!!


----------



## blessedmom2be

Becyboo__x said:


> Im 12dpo today 2 days before testing .. but i took a test on 17th and it was :bfn: on a clear blue! ... 3days later and its :bfp:
> 
> first faint line i was shocked and i couldnt take a really good piccy!

Congrats becyboo..Have a h&h 9mos..:thumbup::flower:


----------



## blessedmom2be

Hola Lovely ladies...the :witch: got me today :(....She was due to arrive on the 13th ...so was 7 days late OR i mus hav ovulated late..who knows what!why can't she come on time or not show her face at all.. :)

Didn't chart my cycle this month but did the opk testing..etc..well, guess better luck next time or wait...no next time it will be next month :haha:

Is there a MAY thread out there that any of u have joined?

I will miss u all lovely girls....Good luck to all who r still waiting to :test:................:hugs:............and to all whom d :witch: paid a visit ...Lets all go :drunk:

Congrats to all the BFP's out here..Have a H & H 9mos :baby:..Keep us in ur prayers!! :)
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## blessedmom2be

NDH said:


> I got my looooooong awaited :bfp: today at 12dpo. AF is due today. Correction WAS due today. 27 long cycles and at last I'm pregnant!

wow congrats dear:happydance:r...u deserve it:thumbup:..Have a h&h 9mos:baby:...good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats to all of our :bfp:! :wohoo: We hve nearly 300 testers and almost 50 Christmas :baby:!!!!


----------



## Juzzabelle

Congrats to all :bfp: H&H 9 months.


----------



## MissCherry15

Im BACK :D and im due AF and testing on the 27th :) Team Yellow, and desperate for a BFP this april, thanks to my shorter cycles i have got a second chance at this. xxx BABY DUST FOR YOU ALL :D :dust:


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Congrats all!


----------



## Guppy051708

welcome back Misscherry! :flower:


----------



## jmla04

Nothing going on here, with me or the thread. 

STill no af. 12 days late. sore nipples and boobs. af like crams down there but usually on one side. *sigh


----------



## KendraNoell

AF got me Guppy :(

Find out my blood results today too... thinking its not going to be the greatest news and now that AF came again I'm just depressed and crappy feeling today... ugh.


----------



## mzswizz

Well there's no update here. I am on cd5 two more days before AF suppose to leave. Congrats to the BFPs!! When is the may thread going to start or did it start already?


----------



## Mommy2be20

Guppy :wave: I need you to add me back into the game, you know, I wanted to take a short break to clear my head, apparently two weeks was long enough for me lol. I had my first ever smiley on CB digi on CD14 (just POAS for fun, SO shocked) ... I couldn't turn that down, so here I am again :happydance: Af due the 29th, will test 30th if no show and NO early testing for me this month!!!! :dohh: I'm rooting for blue, but will happily take either, so mark me as whichever, still just want my sticky bean in the right place :flower: Here's to my last shot at my April :bfp: xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Kendra aw sorrie it came. :(


----------



## lovingmom2

congrats to all the new BFP!!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

I found a few May testing threads... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ers-may-flowers-trying-conieve-list-open.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584233-may-testing-thread-count-down-me.html


----------



## secsimahmah

Ok so I af is 5 days late today and I've already gotten 2 negatives this week. My bbs are sore and I've been cramping really bad for about a week now. I had a dream this morning that I got my bfp but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high. I'm afrid to test again. I'm so sick it being late every couple of months and getting so excited just to get so depressed when af shows up. I'm sorry to be so negative I just need to let it out and feel like someone hears me...


----------



## happythought

Put me down as A BFP!!! I am in shock and still cant believe it! A positve test and 2 positive digi tests!! Dr Tomorrow. God is Good! Now keep them coming and continue to pray for a H&h 9 months!:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## GettingBroody

Becyboo__x said:


> Im 12dpo today 2 days before testing .. but i took a test on 17th and it was :bfn: on a clear blue! ... 3days later and its :bfp:
> 
> first faint line i was shocked and i couldnt take a really good piccy!

:happydance: Told you not to give up!!!

:D Congrats to all the new :bfp:s :D


----------



## GettingBroody

deafgal01 said:


> :shock: I can't believe my DH said ok, yes! Wow... It's not a :bfp: but I'm gonna be a foster mom soon- if I can get the foster license and stuff... Oh boy, I'm gonna have to go nuts with the cleaning this weekend and stuff... Not much time til May 2nd arrives!

Oh wow, that sounds exciting! Is it something you've been wanting to do for a while?


----------



## GettingBroody

secsimahmah said:


> Ok so I af is 5 days late today and I've already gotten 2 negatives this week. My bbs are sore and I've been cramping really bad for about a week now. I had a dream this morning that I got my bfp but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high. I'm afrid to test again. I'm so sick it being late every couple of months and getting so excited just to get so depressed when af shows up. I'm sorry to be so negative I just need to let it out and feel like someone hears me...

Aw hon, sending you lots of hugs :hugs: I know exactly what you mean about getting your hopes up every month. Fx'd this will be your month :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, I think that's me caught up with this thread!! Got a pos opk last night and again this afternoon so let the 2ww begin! Also, got my first batch of ics in the post last week - I predict lots of poas!!:blush:


----------



## deafgal01

Getting- Yes, it's something I've thought about on and off... I'd like to foster kids to provide them with stability and if they need emergency foster care short term, I'd be happy to do it. However, DH said ok (but he wasn't sure about it so I asked him what he was not sure about- if he thought we were the only ones interested in fostering this girl). :blush: Found out indeed he thought we were the only option for her, so I mentioned about the other family and he said he thinks she's better off with the family who has 4 deaf kids. :shrug: We'll see what happens on Saturday. We'll discuss more about what's really in this girl's best interest at the training this Saturday- which type of family does she need at this time- 1 on 1 attention from two adults who have no kids or a family of 6 people (with 4 very active kids of varying ages)... It really comes down to what's in her best interests now, I think.

Whatever happens will happen... :thumbup: I will eventually get my :bfp: as well as you will all get yours too!


----------



## Lisa92881

Started spotting tonight....I'm out ladies!! :cry: I probably won't be testing in May because of my long cycles, boo!


----------



## deafgal01

Lisa- it's not full flow! don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you. :hugs: But I think full flow is right around the corner unfortunately!


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry Lisa... I know what you mean about those long cycles. I don't know what you are considering long but I consider my usual 35-39 as long enough.

good luck next cycle!


Congrats to all the BFPs. We have 300 testers. Nice.

What May thread is everyone headed to?


----------



## KendraNoell

Well my body IS ovulating and my bloods came back mostly normal. Been having a lot of pain in my right ovary area so I'm getting an ultrasound done on Saturday to check for anything. 

Ok... so my Dr says the stupidest thing he could have said to a woman he KNOWS is trying hard to conceive. 

He says, "Maybe we'll find a baby in there during the ultrasound". 

ARE YOU EFFING SERIOUS? Don't get my hopes up like that!!!! :( :( :(


----------



## BeesBella

CD29 and 12dpo today. Tested with FMU with an Answer one (not sure which Answer test it is, it's Quick and Simple it says on the box but says from day of missed period so I dunno what sensitivity it is) but was negative =( But judging by most peoples missed periods are 14dpo, I am keeping a bit of faith.

I have only had one other cycle this long since TTC (6 cycles now) and that was last cycle which was 29 days. So here's hoping AF doesn't show tomorrow.

My BBs are complete agony, they feel pickly and heavy and achey.....not nice. Also I am very gassy, but I have been eating a load of greens so that could be why. Am gunna test again on Sunday..........I really want an Easter BFP and a New Years Baby !!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kendra, hugs to you! Glad your blood work is normal..Too funny about DH..Bees, HUGS TO YOU SWEETIE :hugs:


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies, went out to get a test and they've run out of everywhere!!! everyone wants an xmas baby down here!!! will be going after easter, see if they've stocked up again, i've had these strong "period pains" but it only lasts about 2 mins then its gone, maybe 2 days later i get it again :/ very very creamy and white CM still, super thick. i've also got it in for my OH's dog :/ i've always liked her but now everything she does annoys me :/ i'm 9 days late on my period, last cycle i was 16 days late. Argh this is hard work!! everywhere i go i see pregnant women, its depressing :( 

Have a happy easter everyone!! 

:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

cherry, hugs...hope you get your BFP soon and I join you! Bump buddies for the new year?? :hugs:


----------



## Cherrylicious

asibling4gi04 said:


> cherry, hugs...hope you get your BFP soon and I join you! Bump buddies for the new year?? :hugs:

Sure, i'd love that!! :)


Hope you have a great easter :) :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Cherry..You too!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ps. cherry, you are so adorable,..You and your OH..AWWW.... :hugs:


----------



## happythought

KendraNoell said:


> Well my body IS ovulating and my bloods came back mostly normal. Been having a lot of pain in my right ovary area so I'm getting an ultrasound done on Saturday to check for anything.
> 
> Ok... so my Dr says the stupidest thing he could have said to a woman he KNOWS is trying hard to conceive.
> 
> He says, "Maybe we'll find a baby in there during the ultrasound".
> 
> ARE YOU EFFING SERIOUS? Don't get my hopes up like that!!!! :( :( :(

Oh wow! That is horrible. That shows you what men know. I would be upset as well. Do you think you have a cyst? I had a few of those and they are NO fun. But I always got it on my left ovary. Good luck girl and hang in there!


----------



## happythought

Cherrylicious said:


> Hi ladies, went out to get a test and they've run out of everywhere!!! everyone wants an xmas baby down here!!! will be going after easter, see if they've stocked up again, i've had these strong "period pains" but it only lasts about 2 mins then its gone, maybe 2 days later i get it again :/ very very creamy and white CM still, super thick. i've also got it in for my OH's dog :/ i've always liked her but now everything she does annoys me :/ i'm 9 days late on my period, last cycle i was 16 days late. Argh this is hard work!! everywhere i go i see pregnant women, its depressing :(
> 
> Have a happy easter everyone!!
> 
> :dust:


That were my only symptoms- The creamy thick CM and the AF pains. I thought for sure she was coming but then got my BFP so hang in there and Good Luck!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on our new :bfp:!
:dust: to those waiting to test
:hugs: to those with the :witch: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Well I am excited that DH is open minded when it comes to TTC now. I told him I want to start temping so I can see the pattern of my cycles and he quickly said ok :saywhat: well he is finally on my side and wants me to find out when I ovulate because he wants to start a family. So I am happy. I don't know what changed in him but I like it lol. I bought a thermometer today. AF is coming to an end hopefully she will be gone by tonight becuase I am on cd7 and AF usually lasts 7 days. I will start temping in the am when I wake up DH for work.


----------



## MrsG2010

mz - great! For first time tempers I recommend you start a free account at www.fertilityfriend.com

glad oh is on board!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks mrsg!! I have setup an account there. And learned how to use it. But how do I get it to be on my siggy?


----------



## deafgal01

Under the sharing- there's a "ticker" thing you can click on to create a ticker for connecting your ff chart for all to see (plus it'll show how many cd you're on) in it too. It's pretty cool!


----------



## Cherrylicious

asibling4gi04 said:


> ps. cherry, you are so adorable,..You and your OH..AWWW.... :hugs:

Aww thanks :) i thought the same about you 3 :) your daughter is beautiful :)

:dust:


----------



## Cherrylicious

happythought said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, went out to get a test and they've run out of everywhere!!! everyone wants an xmas baby down here!!! will be going after easter, see if they've stocked up again, i've had these strong "period pains" but it only lasts about 2 mins then its gone, maybe 2 days later i get it again :/ very very creamy and white CM still, super thick. i've also got it in for my OH's dog :/ i've always liked her but now everything she does annoys me :/ i'm 9 days late on my period, last cycle i was 16 days late. Argh this is hard work!! everywhere i go i see pregnant women, its depressing :(
> 
> Have a happy easter everyone!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> That were my only symptoms- The creamy thick CM and the AF pains. I thought for sure she was coming but then got my BFP so hang in there and Good Luck!!Click to expand...

I hope it's that!! i've ran sooo many times to the bathroom only to see this super creamy/white CM!!

Congrats on your :bfp: & Hope you have a H&H 9 months :)

Have a great Easter :)

:dust:


----------



## wonderstars

Wow, so many BFPs on the thread! Congrats to everyone and a H+H 9 months!

This is my second go at a BFP in the month of April (oh those 25 day cycles) and I tried to stay away from the site since I last posted on this thread so I wouldn't obsess over symptoms. I think I've done pretty well and now that I'm only a few days from testing, I am obsessing. 

No tender BBs but they seem "heavy", my taste sucks I haven't enjoyed coffee in 2 days and I'm a coffee fiend! My allergies are worse than normal, I've been irritable and I feel like on a desert with how thirsty I am. :shrug:

This is different because the last 2 cycles I've thought I was out pretty much right away, this is just odd. Hmmm.... Off the pill in Aug 2010, I'm at the point where this is becoming tiresome. Never helps that 3 gals I know revealed they were pregnant this past week. :dohh:


----------



## KendraNoell

Not looking forward to the U/S tomorrow and cramming my already overactive bladder with 32 oz of water in an hour :( 

Been having right hand ovary pain for weeks now so I wouldn't be surprised if something was there.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

:witch: got me :( I'm out. Congrats to all the BFPS


----------



## happythought

KendraNoell said:


> Not looking forward to the U/S tomorrow and cramming my already overactive bladder with 32 oz of water in an hour :(
> 
> Been having right hand ovary pain for weeks now so I wouldn't be surprised if something was there.

I am pretty sure its an ovarian cyst. i had the same thing on a few occasions. The good news though, is that they will pretty much dissolve on their own in 2-4 weeks. Hoping all goes well. Let us know what happend!:hugs:


----------



## happythought

Cherrylicious said:


> happythought said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, went out to get a test and they've run out of everywhere!!! everyone wants an xmas baby down here!!! will be going after easter, see if they've stocked up again, i've had these strong "period pains" but it only lasts about 2 mins then its gone, maybe 2 days later i get it again :/ very very creamy and white CM still, super thick. i've also got it in for my OH's dog :/ i've always liked her but now everything she does annoys me :/ i'm 9 days late on my period, last cycle i was 16 days late. Argh this is hard work!! everywhere i go i see pregnant women, its depressing :(
> 
> Have a happy easter everyone!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks!! I will pray that this is your month too! Let us know!
> 
> 
> That were my only symptoms- The creamy thick CM and the AF pains. I thought for sure she was coming but then got my BFP so hang in there and Good Luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it's that!! i've ran sooo many times to the bathroom only to see this super creamy/white CM!!
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: & Hope you have a H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Have a great Easter :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I will pray that this is your month too! Let us know!


----------



## Cherrylicious

happythought said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happythought said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, went out to get a test and they've run out of everywhere!!! everyone wants an xmas baby down here!!! will be going after easter, see if they've stocked up again, i've had these strong "period pains" but it only lasts about 2 mins then its gone, maybe 2 days later i get it again :/ very very creamy and white CM still, super thick. i've also got it in for my OH's dog :/ i've always liked her but now everything she does annoys me :/ i'm 9 days late on my period, last cycle i was 16 days late. Argh this is hard work!! everywhere i go i see pregnant women, its depressing :(
> 
> Have a happy easter everyone!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks!! I will pray that this is your month too! Let us know!
> 
> 
> That were my only symptoms- The creamy thick CM and the AF pains. I thought for sure she was coming but then got my BFP so hang in there and Good Luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it's that!! i've ran sooo many times to the bathroom only to see this super creamy/white CM!!
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: & Hope you have a H&H 9 months :)
> 
> Have a great Easter :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I will pray that this is your month too! Let us know!Click to expand...


Aww thanks :) I hope it is i'm now 23dpo (10 days late) no sign of AF, i'll keep you posted :)

:dust:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hi there, I began I new cycle, ovulated already and am waiting to test...will be testing April 30th (which would be 10 dpo)...hopefully this time I will get my + lol lol lol


----------



## secsimahmah

:witch: woke me up this morning after a pretty long cycle for me i'm out... congrats to all the :bfp: :)


----------



## Lisa92881

:growlmad: Still spotting (brown, TMI)....wish AF would just come "full on" already!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

My (.)(.) are soooooo sore :( and my nipples are sooooo sensitive :( can't wait to test tomorrow and see if all this is going to be worth it :)

:dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Cherrylicious said:


> My (.)(.) are soooooo sore :( and my nipples are sooooo sensitive :( can't wait to test tomorrow and see if all this is going to be worth it :)
> 
> :dust:

I hope this is it for you!! Good luck!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Lisa92881 said:


> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> My (.)(.) are soooooo sore :( and my nipples are sooooo sensitive :( can't wait to test tomorrow and see if all this is going to be worth it :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I hope this is it for you!! Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated :hug::dust::


----------



## KendraNoell

Whoa... ultrasounds are so weird!


----------



## wildeone

KendraNoell said:


> Whoa... ultrasounds are so weird!

what were the results


----------



## BeesBella

I tested this morning with an Answer test from Savers but (although OH thinks he can see a faint line) I am pretty sure its BFN. Will post pictures later because am on my phone at the moment. My temp dropped this morning, not below the coverline but still pretty low. Can someone have a peek at my chart and tell me if they think there is still hope for me because I am feeling really down :-(


----------



## GTTC49

I'm out gals! AF arrived this morning right on time. At least I didnt have to waste any time being late this month. Oh well! Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## taanya

Hi ladies, not been on here for a while as have had a lot of things on...AF got me on Mother's Day (was 2 days late!) but have OV'd again since then and am going to test on either the 29th or 30th, so could you put me down for either day Guppy - may as well give it one last go this month! Congrats to all the BFPs and best of luck to all those who are trying again like me!


----------



## KendraNoell

wildeone said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Whoa... ultrasounds are so weird!
> 
> what were the resultsClick to expand...

Well the u/s tech said it appeared that my uterus was shaped funny but I won't know the results til the radiologist gets a chance to check it out. I have an appointment in a few days.


----------



## PJ32

Morning ladies, well I am a little shocked! Husbands super swimmers struck again and we got a Positive on a blue dye yesterday, but to be sure we did a digi this morning and it came up really quickly. I will post a photo later on. Praying that this one sticks after the MC's. :dust: to those trying into May and those still waiting.


----------



## BeesBella

I'm out. AF got me this morning.


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya im new here but i wondering if i could join? I found out i am pregnant on the 22nd i have had 2 miscarriages and i am praying for my forever baby!

I caved and tested very very early (1 week after period) and it came up :bfp: on the 22nd my CB digi came up 2-3 weeks (which was wrong) i took another yesterday (2 days later) and it came up 3+ weeks so my HCG levels are going in the right direction after my last pregnancy in Feb my HCG levels refused to rise.

Hope you are all well 

Sam
xoxox


----------



## BabyBoyle

im out :0( xx

PRAYING for May BFP :0( xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am so sorry about AF to those she visited, and for the BFP, CONGRATS! Kendra, what exactly are they looking for??? :shrug: Are you doing okay??


----------



## MrsG2010

Kendra, that's why I don't think techs should say anything. In fact, I don't think they are allowed to? Shaped funny. wth does that even mean? Ugh! I hope dr calls you asap with results!

Sorry to the ladies who are out for April.

Congrats to PJ, the BFP.


----------



## ScarlettsMama

XxSamBxX said:


> Hiya im new here but i wondering if i could join? I found out i am pregnant on the 22nd i have had 2 miscarriages and i am praying for my forever baby!
> 
> I caved and tested very very early (1 week after period) and it came up :bfp: on the 22nd my CB digi came up 2-3 weeks (which was wrong) i took another yesterday (2 days later) and it came up 3+ weeks so my HCG levels are going in the right direction after my last pregnancy in Feb my HCG levels refused to rise.
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> Sam
> xoxox



It's pretty much impossible to be pregnant 1 week after your period...:wacko:

Maybe your "period" was an implantation bleed? xxx hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## ScarlettsMama

and btw sam About the CB digi. 2-3 weeks means yours 4-5 weeks pregnant and 3+ means your six weeks....


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think she means 1 week after her period was due? but it didn't come? so 7days late
might not be that but thats all i can think for it to make sense :lol:

x


----------



## ScarlettsMama

Becyboo__x said:


> I think she means 1 week after her period was due? but it didn't come? so 7days late
> might not be that but thats all i can think for it to make sense :lol:
> 
> x

Yeah but look at sams baby ticker :S


----------



## Becyboo__x

ScarlettsMama said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I think she means 1 week after her period was due? but it didn't come? so 7days late
> might not be that but thats all i can think for it to make sense :lol:
> 
> x
> 
> Yeah but look at sams baby ticker :SClick to expand...

Im really unsure :shrug: 
i was due AF 22nd i did a test 2 days early and i was 12dpo and
i got :bfp: 2-3 weeks on digi and im now 4 weeks 3days pregnant from
my LMP .. so be further along then me if it all worked out to be right?
Im confused with it lol probs why no1 answered straight away :shrug:


----------



## Melissa_M

I really thought I was out this month but....

https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/9dfb9f3b.jpg


----------



## deafgal01

Melissa- that's great!!!! :yipee:


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats !!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

congrats to all the new bfp :D x x x x
:hugs: to everyone the witch got and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test x xx


----------



## PugLuvAh

After 10 months of trying I finally got my :bfp: !!!!:happydance: Good luck to all the other ladies, you guys have been great support through trying.

xoxo


----------



## wonderstars

Congratulations everyone! Wow, so many BFPs!!! H+H 9 months to all. :)

Looks like I'm out. :( Brown spotting for the last 2 days and I'm not even due for AF until Wednesday. This Vitamin B Complex seems to have done more harm than good so I'm getting off of it. 

Good luck to us ladies who are going for it in May!


----------



## KendraNoell

asibling4gi04 said:


> I am so sorry about AF to those she visited, and for the BFP, CONGRATS! Kendra, what exactly are they looking for??? :shrug: Are you doing okay??

PCOS or any kind of cysts on my ovaries or in my uterine lining...



MrsG2010 said:


> Kendra, that's why I don't think techs should say anything. In fact, I don't think they are allowed to? Shaped funny. wth does that even mean? Ugh! I hope dr calls you asap with results!
> 
> Sorry to the ladies who are out for April.
> 
> Congrats to PJ, the BFP.

Yeah he's not going to call... I have to go in on Thursday.



Melissa_M said:


> I really thought I was out this month but....
> 
> https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/9dfb9f3b.jpg

Yay I love it when people think they're out and they're not! Congrats!


----------



## jmla04

I am now 2wks 1 day late. Still having little twinges and little pains in my uterus. sore nipples. Extra hungry. BUT still BFN's. 
Yesterday I took a test and assumed it was faulty b/c after 2 minutes the control line wasn't showing. Looked at it a minute later and the control line was a tiny bit darker but I could see an evap line running vertically and it was squiggly. So I figured I POAS too much. 3 hours later after we got home from church there was DEF a faint positive line. But I don't know what to think since it was not in the alotted time. What do you think.


----------



## deafgal01

jmla I'd test again.


----------



## NDH

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!


----------



## GettingBroody

:happydance: Woohoo for all the new :bfp:s!!!

:hugs: for all those who are out. Sending you all a big batch of :dust: for next cycle...


----------



## GettingBroody

XxSamBxX said:


> Hiya im new here but i wondering if i could join? I found out i am pregnant on the 22nd i have had 2 miscarriages and i am praying for my forever baby!
> 
> I caved and tested very very early (1 week after period) and it came up :bfp: on the 22nd my CB digi came up 2-3 weeks (which was wrong) i took another yesterday (2 days later) and it came up 3+ weeks so my HCG levels are going in the right direction after my last pregnancy in Feb my HCG levels refused to rise.
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> Sam
> xoxox

Hi Sam,
Hope you don't mind but I just had a quick read of your journal. Wanted to say I really hope this one works out for you. Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Tasha16

hello every1 congrats 2 all who got their bfp's. Guppy af got me on saturday 2days early xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated! :flower: 
I am loving on all these :bfp:!!!!!!!! :dance:

:hug: to those the :witch: is visiting. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hey guppy how are you>?


----------



## Guppy051708

Im well thanks :friends:
This NTNP is actually going really well-as long as Im not on BnB all of the time haha.
Hope all is well with you :flow:


----------



## riggins1017

Hey ladies! I'M BACK. Some of you on here may know me and some of you may not. I took a nice long break from stressing over the TWW and ovulating so here is an update on me. I have no idea when I ovulated LOL I "think" :witch: is due sometime this week. This is the 1st month that I have done NO tracking or calculating at all. My first month TTC was a 28 day cycle 2nd month 26 day cycle and 3rd month 24 day cycle. Today is cycle day 24 for me and no signs of AF yet so we shall see whats going on with her. I am not having any aymptoms what so ever except a little back pain which I had 1st month bad (I was pregnant sadly ended in a chemical) and the 3rd month I had some but not bad at all. I dont know when to test I dont know when my period is coming I dont really know much at all this month HAHA...... so much easier this way too. I am tempted to take a HPT but I think I will hold out until this weekend. I have been staying super busy remodeling my living room and my goddaughter was born on friday :) So there is my update sorry so long. What would you ladies do test or wait it out?


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol..I understand you need to take that route..wish I had that option,,Just waiting to ovulate,,I am late this month in doing so ..no smiley, no cramps, no dark lines and today is day 13 so idk whAT to think..I am usually like clockwork..we inseminated Saturday, Sunday and Yesterday and going to again today..I hope that covers me for when I do get mr, smiley..ughh,,,,,:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

riggs!! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Riggs- I'd wait it out!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I'm out again, :witch: came two days early this time! Now I can look after this head cold that I have. 
Congrats to all the :bfp: s, :hugs: to all who got af and :dust: to the those still to test!! xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry mommy2be20..Hugs:hugs:


----------



## kezz_howland

asibling4gi04 - Just wanted to say, I know how you feel having no choice. I have to inseminate (see my journal) and it's no fun at all. Not being able to even do that the normal way I have no idea if we're even likely to have any success but i'm trying to be optimistic! i'm CD 14 today. No OV yet, but five high's on the CBFM so should in next two or three days.


----------



## MrsG2010

riggins - id wait it out! good luck!


----------



## XxSamBxX

ScarlettsMama said:


> It's pretty much impossible to be pregnant 1 week after your period...:wacko:
> 
> Maybe your "period" was an implantation bleed? xxx hope everything goes well xxx




ScarlettsMama said:


> and btw sam About the CB digi. 2-3 weeks means yours 4-5 weeks pregnant and 3+ means your six weeks....

Hi!! I went to the doctors yesterday and she said that its strange to get a :bfp: so early so im either futher on or my hormones are very high she said i could of got pregnant before my period and still had a period because it happens she said we wont find out until about 6 weeks time because that way whenever i concieved i will be able to go for a scan to find out. She said to just go by this period for now which would make me literally 2 weeks pregnant so we will just have to wait and just go by that!! Either way i am happy :)


----------



## deafgal01

That's what I was thinking- it's a lot less likely to be 2 weeks pregnant from the period... Some women do have periods (sometimes wacky) when they're pregnant. :shrug: Hopefully you can figure out how far along you are soon enough. I guess period's not the right term even then... More of implantation bleeding or something. :shrug:


----------



## XxSamBxX

deafgal01 said:


> That's what I was thinking- it's a lot less likely to be 2 weeks pregnant from the period... Some women do have periods (sometimes wacky) when they're pregnant. :shrug: Hopefully you can figure out how far along you are soon enough. I guess period's not the right term even then... More of implantation bleeding or something. :shrug:

Its soooo confusing i am just gonna think to myself i am 2 weeks because if i am further on then great im closer to getting out the "dangerzone" but if im not im being realistic to. I just class period as general bleeding lmao (not technically correct) it was heavy enough to convince me i was having a period anyway!! 

I guess i just need to wait!! :coffee: so for now i am 2 weeks & 2 days pregnant lol!! only until a scan says different!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd for you hon, sending lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## hunnibunny201

hey i got my :bfp: last night, good luck girls xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

hunnibunny201 said:


> hey i got my :bfp: last night, good luck girls xx

Congratulations hunny!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kezz, wow..your journal is so touching and real. I think you and Liam are wonderful people and soon will be blessed with a little miracle. I use a medicine syringe to inseminate. Got pregnant 3 times this way (2 mc) but one gorgeous 6 year old. Best wishes..keep in touch with me ! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Updated. :hugs: & :dust: respectively. :friends:


----------



## lovingmom2

hunnibunny201 said:


> hey i got my :bfp: last night, good luck girls xx

Congrats!!!!


----------



## lovingmom2

kezz_howland said:


> asibling4gi04 - Just wanted to say, I know how you feel having no choice. I have to inseminate (see my journal) and it's no fun at all. Not being able to even do that the normal way I have no idea if we're even likely to have any success but i'm trying to be optimistic! i'm CD 14 today. No OV yet, but five high's on the CBFM so should in next two or three days.

Good Luck!!! I'll pray that you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## Lily7

PugLuvAh said:


> After 10 months of trying I finally got my :bfp: !!!!:happydance: Good luck to all the other ladies, you guys have been great support through trying.
> 
> xoxo

Congrats! Did you do anything different this cycle? Just curious for some tips!


----------



## Lily7

Congrats to all the new BFP's !!


----------



## riggins1017

So I tested last night and surprise surprise :bfn:. So I'm not exactly sure when I am supposed to start my period but I have a short LP so I am only 10-11 DPO today (my ticker is wrong) I should start anywhere from monday (4/25) to friday (4/29). Does this mean that I am out this month too????


----------



## riggins1017

Where is everyone today?


----------



## LittleBird

riggins1017 said:


> So I tested last night and surprise surprise :bfn:. So I'm not exactly sure when I am supposed to start my period but I have a short LP so I am only 10-11 DPO today (my ticker is wrong) I should start anywhere from monday (4/25) to friday (4/29). Does this mean that I am out this month too????

I don't think you're necessarily out. With a short LP, you still could take until 14+ DPO for a positive test, right? I think you should keep your hopes up and if AF does 't show up on time then you can be even more hopeful.


----------



## riggins1017

I hope I'm not out yet but this TTC can really suck at times LOL and not being "regular" can make it even worse.Thanks for your input


----------



## Melissa_M

You're not out at all!!! I was getting negatives at 16dpo. Finally got bfp at 21dpo I definitely thought I was out!


----------



## riggins1017

Oh wow what torture it must be to have to wait that long... but so worth it in the end! Did you have a short LP also?


----------



## Guppy051708

riggins, do you want me to add you for testing again? If so what date? :shrug:


----------



## riggins1017

No I dont want to be added this time guppy seems like even more of a disappointment when its posted that I got a :bfn: plus I dont know when I am really "supposed" to test but thank you for looking out for me


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust:


----------



## asibling4gi04

RIGS, HUGS! And hi everyone.okay so I have posted below, pics of opk frm day 8 and day 10..after day 10 i used digital and got no smiley or dark lines?? Do you ladies think I o'd on day 10 by looking..?/ So confused..I never O'd before day 13 in my life..if i did peak at cd10, i did not start inseminating until day 11-13, does that mean i missed it and im out?? :cry::shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Theres a faint line on day 8 and then theres a line on day 10

x


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks becky boo..so do you think I am out if I did not start until day 11? : ( I am so confused..I never o that early..Im so sad and angry!:cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

To me no your not out!.. because the 10 day one isnt fully 
dark it looks as if the next day or day after would be darkest if that makes 
sense im no expert but thats my honest opinion .. i think your in for a good 
chance! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I hope you are right as I never got a smiley and started using the smiley one on day 11 after the dark day 10..i am sitting here crying my eyes out..I just feel so helpless in this whole thing..you know what I mean?? Thanks for the hugs! :hugs::shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I cant understand somewhat how you feel obviously
not totally as iv never done OV tests they stress me 
out alot thinking of them :lol: 

I really hope it is right time! to me it seems it
everything looks in order ill keep my FX'ed tightly
for you 

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## riggins1017

If you got a dark on day 10 then you dont ovulate until 12 to 36 hours later so I think you will be fine and you timed in right on schedule.


----------



## asibling4gi04

i HOPE so riggs..How are you holding up sweetie? What kind of test did you use??


----------



## asibling4gi04

becyboo thanks sweetie..You are so thoughtful..Thanks a million times over! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anytime! always here to help
where i can :)


----------



## kezz_howland

asibling4gi04 - thanks :) Are medicine syringes those really thin long ones? If so where do you get them from? We did try looking for the long thin ones but struggled to find them. I'd feel better using one of those than a pipette. It's a lot harder to get it all in, lol!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Yes hun, they are needless syringes, you can get them at your local drug store..ask the pharmacy for a needless syringe they will show you... Hope it helps!??! :hugs::shrug:


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> i HOPE so riggs..How are you holding up sweetie? What kind of test did you use??

I am doing well just so sick of this TTC stuff and wish it would happen already I cant imagine being even longer if I feel like this after 4 months lol. I used a FRER at night (9dpo) with holding urine about 2 hours. do you think i'm out


----------



## asibling4gi04

nope riggs, I never got a pos on a frer before 11dpo never...hang in there...


----------



## riggins1017

Thanks babe I can always count on my stalker to have some positive words. oh and whats up with this thread it used to be so active and fast moving. I guess its close to the end of the month we have have lost alot of people. I just started having these really small almost burning sensations near my right ovary side. Weird right? thats a new one for me


----------



## asibling4gi04

you know it riggs! :haha: its actually nice to be one of the few on here..easier to stalk! lol just kidding..That feeling you described I had with each prgenancy! OMG..You just might be!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## riggins1017

oh shut up LOL thats what you did to me last month too got all excited for nothing. It is much easier to stalk this way before I could barely keep up.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hey RIGGS THAT WAS NOT NICE! LOL think positive, PEE POSITIVE.. :happydance:


----------



## riggins1017

i'm not a nice person right now HAHA you know i'm playing with you.. I wish I could pee postive damn if it was just that easy.


----------



## asibling4gi04

I KNOW RIGGS..Im 4 cycles into trying and im getting so blah...hugs!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm still spying here and there ....just not as enthusiastic now that I am out this month....


Am happy see all the :bfp: though.

:dust: to all of those still waiting to test!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Riggins I have no idea what my LP is because this was my first cycle after stopping BFing. I haven't had AF is a year and a half!!! 
I've never had a positive before 11dpo either so there's definitely still hope!


----------



## riggins1017

your first month after stoppinf wht??? i dont know that abbreviation sorry. i am over it already I just want to be big and fat and miserable with a little peanut LOL


----------



## jmla04

bfn on monday. I was 16 days late on monday. I am nausiated after I eat. Tired a lot. Hungry a lot. And still have twinges and af like pains down there. Does anyone know what could be going on. I will finally get an appt next week. My FS has been on vacation.


----------



## riggins1017

16 days late wow. i wish i could help hun but I have no idea. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Melissa_M

riggins1017 said:


> your first month after stoppinf wht??? i dont know that abbreviation sorry. i am over it already I just want to be big and fat and miserable with a little peanut LOL

BFing = breastfeeding


----------



## Jess137

Hi! The :witch: got me today, I'm out. Grrr. Better luck next month. Lots of :dust: to everyone who hasn't tested yet!

EDIT: I got a :bfn: yesterday too.


----------



## taanya

Hi all, 10-11 DPO, no symptoms at all...I think it means I'm out, I've just got a feeling. Caved in the other day and POAS - BFN but was in the evening....not going to bother testing now until/unless AF is a good few days late....just not feeling very optimistic


----------



## NC_Sarah

I lost my bean from my April BFP :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Got my u/s results back and everything is working ok and is all there, LOL. Sooo either hubby has some lazy spermies or our timing isn't right, either way its a huge weight off my chest that I should be able to conceive naturally.


----------



## Guppy051708

NC_Sarah said:


> I lost my bean from my April BFP :(

:cry: So sorry hun :hugs: We are always here for you :hug:


----------



## XxSamBxX

NC_Sarah said:


> I lost my bean from my April BFP :(

im soooo sorry hun!! :cry: if you need anything at all please let me know or inbox me!! thinking of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

NC SARAH, HUGS! I am soo very sorry sweetie! Kendra, yay to the great news! SOON WILL BE YOUR BFP! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NC_Sarah

thanks, guys. Now I'm ready for a May BFP!


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry jessi :hugs:


----------



## riggins1017

So sorry Sarah if you need anything let me know I have been there before too and its not fun. 

No sign of AF today and today is cycle day 28 which I have NEVER EVER in my entire menstraul life had a period start later than cycle day 28. I am having some small cramps and a little backache some nausea and headaches but other than that nothing really. I really really hope she doesnt show her ugly face b/c I am too scared to test again.


----------



## asibling4gi04

fxd for you riggs...:hugs:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Lily7 said:


> PugLuvAh said:
> 
> 
> After 10 months of trying I finally got my :bfp: !!!!:happydance: Good luck to all the other ladies, you guys have been great support through trying.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Congrats! Did you do anything different this cycle? Just curious for some tips!Click to expand...

I think it was the OPT's to be honest. I have an irregular cycle, and I had tried the other tests where you compare the lines, and I found it too subjective so I stopped and was just DTD all the time. After 9 months of trying I started getting impatient so I splurged and got the kind with the smiley face; more expensive but no guess work. The next month I was pregnant! 

I have also been taking vitax for 4 months which helped shorten my cycle. Good luck everyone!! :dust:


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> fxd for you riggs...:hugs:

Love the new picture..... super cute!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww thanks riggs..now whos the stalker?? lol! :hugs::haha:


----------



## GettingBroody

NC_Sarah said:


> thanks, guys. Now I'm ready for a May BFP!

So sorry to hear your news hon :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Okay ladies so i thought i ovulated early but was very crampy all day..got home and much to my surprise i took an ovulation test just for the heck of it and take a look>> start of an opk or is this a def pos opk?? We had our donor over tonight just in case but i feel like we wasred time as we didnt inseninate since tuesday and now today>>should i keep going?? Look at test please and thanks!!!!


----------



## givemebaby11

Hey everyone! I know this testing thread is kind of phasing out, but I have a question for anyone who has gotten a BFP before. I'm cd 12 today and (sorry, tmi) just had LOADS of ewcm. We've been ttc for 9 months, and this is definitely the most I've ever seen since we've been trying, AND I'm on Clomid. I'm wondering if crazy amounts of ewcm means really good chances of a bfp this month? Would love your feedback!


----------



## KendraNoell

asibling4gi04 said:


> Okay ladies so i thought i ovulated early but was very crampy all day..got home and much to my surprise i took an ovulation test just for the heck of it and take a look>> start of an opk or is this a def pos opk?? We had our donor over tonight just in case but i feel like we wasred time as we didnt inseninate since tuesday and now today>>should i keep going?? Look at test please and thanks!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198837

My experience with reading OPK's is the test line HAS to be darker than the control. The fact that it is dark, but not darker than the control line means that you're approaching ovulation but haven't peaked yet. I think. Haha.


----------



## kezz_howland

Or it could be that you peaked and it's on it's way back down? I would inseminate and keep doing the opk's to see if it gets stronger or lighter


----------



## Melissa_M

I got pregnant and my opk wasn't darker than the control line. 
:hugs:

Ewcm is a very good thing when it comes to conception!! Go get those spermies!!


----------



## MissKittyK

I'm 36 and thought I would try a digital after all the sticks.


----------



## Melissa_M

Yay!! Congrats!! Can't argue with that :)


----------



## KendraNoell

MissKittyK said:


> I'm 36 and thought I would try a digital after all the sticks.
> View attachment 199186

woohoo congrats


----------



## LittleBird

Congratulations!


----------



## Cherrylicious

I just got my :bfp: :):):):)


----------



## Becyboo__x

MissKittyK said:


> I'm 36 and thought I would try a digital after all the sticks.
> View attachment 199186

Congrats definate positive!



Cherrylicious said:


> I just got my :bfp: :):):):)

:happydance:
congrats!


----------



## MissKittyK

Becyboo__x said:


> MissKittyK said:
> 
> 
> I'm 36 and thought I would try a digital after all the sticks.
> View attachment 199186
> 
> 
> Congrats definate positive!
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrylicious said:
> 
> 
> I just got my :bfp: :):):):)Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:
> congrats!Click to expand...

Awesome!!!! Congrats to you!!! :D


----------



## LittleBird

Congrats to you, too, Cherrylicious!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Thanks everyone :) good luck to anyone testing :)

:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

I guess its time to say goodbye to this thread huh :(


----------



## wildeone

Hi Ladies could you look at these please?

Came up after 14 minutes and super thin but very pink ..... BFP OR EVAP????
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 12









009.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissKittyK

wildeone said:


> Hi Ladies could you look at these please?
> 
> Came up after 14 minutes and super thin but very pink ..... BFP OR EVAP????

I had one like that in Feb. and it showed up much later than I was supposed to wait and it was an evap with First Response Early (happens often so I read). It might say on the package what the time limit is, 5-10min most likely. I later ordered from www.earlypregnacytests.com before going digital yesterday.
Good luck!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

KendraNoell said:


> I guess its time to say goodbye to this thread huh :(

Aw, I'll miss it :cry:!!!!

:happydance: Nice to see some last minute :bfp:s rolling in!!! Congratulations!! :happydance: 

BFN for me today and yesterday but I'm still only 9 or 10 dpo today so it's early yet.... (FF can't decided on my ov date, temped at the wrong time for a few days around ov and it changes my date depending on whether I adjust the temps or leave them alone, only by one day though so not too bad!)

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone waiting to test and best of luck to everyone for the May cycle!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

miss this thread now its may x


----------



## asibling4gi04

yay for a positive OPK finally!! I NEVER ovulated this late in a cycle but after 19 days take a look and let me know what you ladies think?? very crampy today too like af cramps...so we covered days 11-14, day 17 snd today, day 19 and i used preseed twice..fxd..see test,,,,


----------



## Becyboo__x

asibling4gi04 said:


> yay for a positive OPK finally!! I NEVER ovulated this late in a cycle but after 19 days take a look and let me know what you ladies think?? very crampy today too like af cramps...so we covered days 11-14, day 17 snd today, day 19 and i used preseed twice..fxd..see test,,,,
> 
> View attachment 199527

:thumbup:
2 dark lines

Its looking positive for you this cycle!
ill keep my FX'ed for you and ill
be looking out for you to join me!


----------



## kezz_howland

I got my peaks on CBFM yesterday and today, so think I ovulated this morning. We DTD last night and the night before. Don't whether it's worth doing it tonight as well or whether that will be too late. Looks like our TWW will be alongside each other asibling!


----------



## riggins1017

well ladies I got my :bfp: on friday..... 12 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats riggins!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh wow, huge congrats Riggins!!!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

becyboo and kezz, thank you! I am so excited to be here..cannot wait to be bump buddies! : ) RIGGINS..OMG..You made my day sweetie..did you post pos hpt in the test gallery??? :hugs::flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Riggins!!!!!! So Happy For you!!

Just wanted to say congratulations to all the april :bfp:

I also wanted to say a big Thank You to Guppy for doing such an amazing job at running this thread!!

:hug:


----------



## GettingBroody

skeet9924 said:


> I also wanted to say a big Thank You to Guppy for doing such an amazing job at running this thread!!
> 
> :hug:

:thumbup: I agree!! Well done Guppy!! :flower:


----------



## riggins1017

asibling4gi04 said:


> becyboo and kezz, thank you! I am so excited to be here..cannot wait to be bump buddies! : ) RIGGINS..OMG..You made my day sweetie..did you post pos hpt in the test gallery??? :hugs::flower:

No i didnt post it but i should..... its bright as bright can ebe and came up immediately!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

post it loud and proud riggs! Hugs from your stalker..see, i brought you luck..!!:haha:


----------



## MrsG2010

Riggins - That's wonderful!

And yes Thank you Guppy ! I'm sorry to see April thread gooo.


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats!Congrats!Congrats! to all of our new :bfp:! :wohoo: I am so happy for all you!!!! :yipee:

Sorry I havn't been around these last few days. There was a death in the family and our family lives a 12 hour drive from us. I am still with them now. 

If anyone still needs to update, please let me know at ANY time for ANY reason :thumbup: also if any of my spys see any other :bfp: or :witch: that needs to be added, please let me know :haha:

Love you girls! :friends:


----------



## Lily7

Congrats to all the BFP's and HUGE thanks to Guppy! x


----------



## PJ32

Thanks Guppy, you did a fab job, April was definately my lucky thread :dance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

GUPPY (((HUGS))))Sorry about the death in the fam!


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations to the BFP's during this fab April thread, thanks to guppy for hosting it and for everyone who's love and support made it great!
Look forward to sharing May with you all x


----------



## whitglass

i was on this thread earlier in april, just wanted to update that i tested 2 days after my period was due on 16 dpo and got a strong BFP! kinda sore bbs and a late period were really my only symptoms!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! Congrats hun! :dance::yipee::happydance::wohoo:
I will add your :bfp:!!!!


Any others with any news? :shrug:


----------



## XxSamBxX

i was just popping back to see how everyone is? 
i had a scan yesterday after cramping & spotting and my bub is fine saw the HB and i was also put forward to 7+3 i thought i was only 4+4


----------



## asibling4gi04

BFP FOR ME YESTERDAY AT 11DPO!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Congrats hun!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS SAM XX:happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!! Can I ask what your symptoms were?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Skeet, okay here we go...

NOT ONE symptom until 10 dpo-AF cramps from front to lower back stabbing me ..pinching me..leg cramps like a tooth ache in my leg. Fell asleep watching tv sitting up a few days ago and OH woke me up and said, wake up, you must be pregnant! and snapped a photo of me! Thirsty a lot! Also, watery -nauseaus mouth when in line at the coffee shop drive thru..the smell got to me....my boobs just started itching..sense of smell has increased...thats only from 10dpo to today, 12dpo nothing really noticeable until then!! (OH and watery sometimes down below)...today, itchy boobs and fatigue..I want bed! How are you??:hugs::shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

Well I'm somewhere between 8-10 dpo...Not sure what i'm feeling is the evil Af or signs of pregnancy..I'm just only learning my body since being off of BC. I've had itchy boobs since about 2 days ago, and i feel like my nipples are sensitive...I also feel like some of my bras feel uncomfortable. I am very tired..I'm usually a sucker for nice weather instead I've been taking a nap every day between 6-7... I've also had some lower belly cramps and back aches...but all of these could also be signs of the impending :witch: I just dont want to get my hopes up...My AF is due on Tuesday.


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww skeet sounds promising! I never has "itchy" bbs unless preggo..yes they are hurtful or sensitive around af but never itchy! And if your aches become like AF cramps, thats also a good sign..I swore AF was on her way with the way I was feeling! AND SHE ISNT COMING! GL hun fxd for you! :hugs::flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks...I'm trying not to get my hopes hope...or convince myself of phantom symptoms like last month..to be honest it would be a miracle if i did conceive this month as we only managed to DTD once during my OV time....just hope my OH's little guys :spermy: were determined!! lol :hugs:

I really hope you have a Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

skeet it only takes one time sweetie ! I hope I see you post that :bfp: very soon!!!!!!! :hugs::baby:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks so much!! It would be nice to come over to the First Trimester thread with yoU!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

YES INDEED..I havent got acquainted with that thread yet..I am too hooked on these threads making sure everyone gets a BFP! :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

LOl well I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

I WILL BE STALKING N WAITING SKEET! :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

LOL well I'm going to try and atleast wait untill Monday to test... so hopefully I have some good news for you then!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

I hope you have great news to report!:hugs:


----------



## kezz_howland

I also got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo! So although didn't make it for the April thread, I made it in the end! My symptoms were few and far between - had slightly sorer nipples than usual and for slightly longer. Day before I tested started getting slight twinges in uterus area. Also just being really tired on a night, though I work as a reception class teacher so i'm always tired, but I went to bed early a couple of times. The only reason I tested again on the evening yesterday was because I'd had a weird stitch pain like i'd been exercising, and had it for a few hours. Thought it was weird so decided it could be pregnancy related. Got the faintest of faint lines on the internet cheapie (which OH still says he can't see) which persuaded me to use the FRER, which was a definate pink line, and then the Clearblue digi to be sure - which said 'pregnant 1-2' so that was pretty definate! :)

I'm over the moon!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:cloud9::cloud9:yay kez my bump buddy!!! :hugs::happydance::flower::baby::baby::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm so excited and so terrified at the same time! haha!


----------



## asibling4gi04

dont be..there is always c sections loveykins:thumbup:


----------



## kezz_howland

It's the meeting with my doctor i'm nervous about. He recommended we should try and solve the vulvadynia before trying for children and we took no notice as I figured it could be years before we sort it out - if ever! So we ignored him. So now i have to face him again and say 'sorry - we didn't listen and got pregnant' haha. Like a naughty school girl! And then gonna have to work out what to do whether he can advise a C-section for us or not... given that birth is obviously gonna be a bit worse for me... but i've heard C-sections they have to insert a catheter which sounds also painful for me... so not sure really! Will see if he has anything to say, but as he knows nothing about vulvadynia, like every other doctor in this stupid country, not sure what's gonna happen. But I don't care at the minute, i'm just on cloud 9!


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol you worry too much..hes a doctor not God..lol..they never gave me a catheter for my c section..hmm.. :shrug:


----------



## kezz_howland

I do... i've been told I should have a tummy of ulcers by now the amount I worry ;) heehee


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol kezz :hug::hug::rofl:


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Congrats Kezz!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllIwant4Xmas

Send the GL to us!


----------



## givemebaby11

Congrats!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Baby dust coming your way!!


----------



## GettingBroody

:happydance: Huge congrats to Asibling and Kezz!!! Thrilled for you both! Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Kezz!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

kezz_howland said:


> It's the meeting with my doctor i'm nervous about. He recommended we should try and solve the vulvadynia before trying for children and we took no notice as I figured it could be years before we sort it out - if ever! So we ignored him. So now i have to face him again and say 'sorry - we didn't listen and got pregnant' haha. Like a naughty school girl! And then gonna have to work out what to do whether he can advise a C-section for us or not... given that birth is obviously gonna be a bit worse for me... but i've heard C-sections they have to insert a catheter which sounds also painful for me... so not sure really! Will see if he has anything to say, but as he knows nothing about vulvadynia, like every other doctor in this stupid country, not sure what's gonna happen. But I don't care at the minute, i'm just on cloud 9!

Hey there, I just wanted to share this with you. I am a Child birth educator so I just wanted you to be informed (no matter what choice you make, but just so ya know you DO having options :D)

"The Delivery and Post-partum Period:
There is no medical reason why a woman with vulvodynia must have a Caesarean section, even if she has had previous vulvar surgery. Each case is individual: if the vulva is heavily scarred, an episiotomy may or may not be needed to prevent tearing. There are women with vulvodynia who go through labor and delivery without any anesthesia at all; however, many women do elect to have at least an injection of local anesthetic directly to the vulva for examinations to determine cervical dilation and for the delivery. Other women prefer to have epidural anesthesia. This type of anesthesia can make labor and delivery much more comfortable and the woman usually retains the ability to walk and does not have the severe headache associated with a full "saddle block". However, it can lengthen the time needed to push the baby out and, in the hands of an overly cautious or inexperienced physician, leads to an increased rate of Caesarean sections. Thus, the decision to have an epidural block must remain with the patient herself.

After the delivery, some women elect to go directly back on medications they had discontinued during the pregnancy. These women should not breast feed because most medications contraindicated in pregnancy can also be excreted in breast milk. Other women stay off medication and try to determine if pregnancy has caused their condition to improve. In some cases improvement is permanent; in others the woman returns to her previous level of pain and function within about 6 months after the delivery. Unfortunately, there is no good way to predict who will improve with pregnancy and who will not or who will become worse."

https://www.obgyn.net/pelvic-pain/pelvic-pain.asp?page=/cpp/articles/Cracchiolo.pg2_0499

and my fellow child birth educators were asking about one of their students who has this and this is what people had to say:

#
Lorrie Leigh I have a vbac student who was talked into cesarean for her first but really wants to try for vbac. Pudendal block is one option we are considering if pushing become too much for her.
4 minutes ago · LikeUnlike
#
Jules Johnstun I just helped (4 handed) catch a baby for a primip with vulvadynia. He birth went swimmingly (pun intended)
4 minutes ago · LikeUnlike
#
Jules Johnstun mom's hands were the other two- I think it was very empowering for her and I don't think she felt any greater sense of pain than any other birthing mama
3 minutes ago · LikeUnlike
#
Ursula Sabia Sukinik I have had 2 moms and both had SVD- spontaneous vag deliveries with midwives. Feel free to email me off line. 1 mom is willing to talk with others. 
2 minutes ago · LikeUnlike
#
Heidi Hannen Flight One of my first clients and very dear friends has vulvadynia. She's had two vaginal births (with epidurals and local anesthetic). Says she couldn't imagine how painful it would be to do it naturally. I imagine the local did more for her than the epi during the pushing stage. C-sec seems a little overreactive....

sorry if this was unsolicited but I dont want you to feel like you have to have major surgery if you dont want to :) you do have options ;)


----------



## KendraNoell

what is vulvadynia? sorry on lunch no time to google lol


----------



## kezz_howland

It's broken down to pain of the vulva, but there's different kinds. I have vulvadynia vestibulitis, which means basically that the vestibule to my vagina, if touched (even very lightly with a cotton bud!) causes excrutiating pain. It's caused by overactive nerves in the vestibule. I've read loads on it, and apparently in America there are doctors who will just remove the vestivule. However, in England no-one seems to know much about it and my doctor isn't very helpful as he wants me to see a phsychosexual therapist, which i've tried to explain won't help :( ANyway, it bundles down to basically i've never had sex or worn a tempon! It's just impossible. So obviously birth is a little scary. 

I'm still not sure about the birth... I would like to do it naturally, but over in England i'm not sure I have as many options as there are in America. I think I will have to wait till I get a meeting with the maternity department at the hospital and see what's said. But as no-one seems to know what it is, think i'm gonna print off a load of info off the net and take it all with me. Might help?


----------



## KendraNoell

So can I ask how you got pregnant if you didn't have sex? Did you do AI or something else? Its very interesting and I couldn't imagine having to go through that.


----------



## kezz_howland

It's definately been interested. Yes we inseminated. We couldn't use a syringe as they were too thick and very painful, so we have had to use a pippette. Take a look at my TTC journal in my sig, it goes into more detail. But we really didn't think we would be able to get pregnant to be honest. It just seemed like a lot to ask, but it's only taken us 3 cycles!


----------



## Lisa92881

Just goes to show that what's meant to be will always find a way!! :) Congrats Kezz. 

You and Asibling are like the poster girls for insemination!! Screw all this :sex: nonsense, lol!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yeah, maybe we should all just invest in some turkey basters! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Lisa and broody. We do whatevet it takes, and it took!!: ) yay!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Heehee. It's not fun but when you're desperate enough...!

And good news... my period would have been today or yesterday, and instead of a period my temp went up really high today. So I am very relieved!


----------



## GettingBroody

:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance:


----------



## Lisa92881

So happy for you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## givemebaby11

I got my BFP today!!!!!!!!!! Cannot even describe how HAPPY & SURPRISED we are! My husband barely believed me, but it's true!!! Don't give up girls! We've been trying for 10 months!


----------



## GettingBroody

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

CONGRATS GIVE ME BABY! AWW..HERES TO A H&H 9!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!! givemeababy...that is soo exciting!!


----------



## skeet9924

@asibling....lol I gave in to my POAS addiction yesterday but of course it was a bfn....but the ugly :witch: has not shown her face yet..I'm due anytime now till wednesday...so i hold off and test again on thursday...want to be sure before the long weekend


----------



## asibling4gi04

skeet..I thought AF was coming too but she did not! Keep the faith!! :hugs: cannot wait to make you my bumpie!


----------



## skeet9924

LOL thanks!! I keep running to the washroom cause I've had AF type cramps since saturday... I remember having them last time I was preg....but I dont really have too many of the other symptoms..so we will see...My hopes arent completely up, but they arent really down either


----------



## asibling4gi04

Skeet I had the same with my daughter! I even wore a pad! Cramps were just like AF but more of a "stab" to them..lol:hugs:fxd


----------



## skeet9924

Thats how mine have been feeling...but This is only my 3rd cycle since my mc and 2nd acctually trying and i was on BC for 15 years prior so I'm not sure completely what my periods are like..just getting used to them still


----------



## asibling4gi04

well skeet, keep the faith..Who knew I would achieve so many pregnancies (4) - 2mc with a medicine dropper?? lol..You will deffo get your BFP SOON.. I heard your are most fertile when you come off of bcps!?!?! :hugs:fxd


----------



## skeet9924

awww thanks :hugs: Yeah I got pregnant the month I stopped my BC, but that was my mc ....

Your situation is really inspiring and am so happy that you share it with us!! It does give me hope!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww skeet glad to help..here for you!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

@ asibling....so the nasty :witch: showed her ugly face yesterday :(

Atleast so far I've had two cycles at 29 days so I'm getting an idea of my cycles...hopefully next month I will get my :bfp:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh Skeet!! :cry::hugs: I was so sure for you! I am gutted for you!! Maybe June? Have you tried preseed love??:shrug::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

NO I haven't tried it yet. I'm hoping June will be my month. My oh was on medication the past few months that severely decreased his sex drive, he is now off of them and ready to go, so hopefully that means his swimmers are too!! The bonus of this month is that I will be ovulating around his Bday :) I'm considering trying the pre seed..I think i'm going to use OPK this month too...I dont even know if my body is ovulating after my mc..so it would be nice to know.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh skeet it is sooo worth it to opk and preseed..these all helped me..do it sweetie so you can hurry and join me..I am glad to hear OH is ready to go..I say thats a plus!!! Keep positive and stick around I want to see you get that :bfp::bfp::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tasha16

hi ladies i havent been on here 4 ages so it was a lovely surprise 2 c all the bfp's, congratulations 2 u all. I hope 2 b joining u all my af is due saturday so fx x x


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Tasha! Gppd luck to you! When do you plan to test??:shrug:


----------



## Tasha16

i did test on monday n thought i could see the faintest line but it was just my line eyes lol. I might do 1 in the morning if remember 2 get sum after work. What dpo was u when u found out u was pregnant? X


----------



## asibling4gi04

Tasha, you should have posted the test, we could have helped determine if you have a case of line eye or a case of the BFP! LOL..I NEVER EVER tested positive on any test any day before 11 dpo sweetie and even that was the FAINTEST OF THE FAINTEST LINE but oddly enough, this time, I did get a "pregnant" on a digital at 11dpo later that day! FXD for you sweetie! :hugs::flower:


----------



## kezz_howland

Good luck Tasha! x


----------



## Tasha16

thanks ladies, i tried 2 take a pic but it wasnt very clear so u couldnt c it on the test. Im just going 2 have 2 b patient lol x x


----------



## MABEL2011

Hello Ladies, I was one of the unfortunante who got a :bfn: in April. However, I just received a call from the FS, I am pregnant, confirmed by BW. I wanted to let you all know this to keep you positive. I have had infertility for 15 years..... and never thought this day would come. I will keep my FX'd for all you lovely ladies.

Tasha: If you put your camera on Macro, it takes clear closeups (I am saying this because I did not know this, lol), I hope it's a positive!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

yay congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats to all of the recent :bfp: :dance::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
Best wishes to you and your LOs :cloud9:



I really hope i can join you all soon....i dont know why it is taking so long this time. We have been pregnant twice now and both times we got our :bfp: on the first cycle....but this time its a lot different....its been 1 month of really TTC and 4 months of NTNP...ugh :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww Guppy! so nice to see you again! Miss you! I know its really baffling how mother nature works! Have you tried any of the preseed etc?? By the way I hybernated my face book account for now..I did not delete people. Just the entire account.. Hope you stick around! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha16

MABEL2011 said:


> Hello Ladies, I was one of the unfortunante who got a :bfn: in April. However, I just received a call from the FS, I am pregnant, confirmed by BW. I wanted to let you all know this to keep you positive. I have had infertility for 15 years..... and never thought this day would come. I will keep my FX'd for all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Tasha: If you put your camera on Macro, it takes clear closeups (I am saying this because I did not know this, lol), I hope it's a positive!!!

congratulations hun.
Well af got me so it was my line eyes, hopefully i will join u next month x


----------



## MABEL2011

Tasha16 said:


> MABEL2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I was one of the unfortunante who got a :bfn: in April. However, I just received a call from the FS, I am pregnant, confirmed by BW. I wanted to let you all know this to keep you positive. I have had infertility for 15 years..... and never thought this day would come. I will keep my FX'd for all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Tasha: If you put your camera on Macro, it takes clear closeups (I am saying this because I did not know this, lol), I hope it's a positive!!!
> 
> congratulations hun.
> Well af got me so it was my line eyes, hopefully i will join u next month xClick to expand...

Awe, that's too bad :hugs: lots of https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gif


----------



## Guppy051708

hi girls! :wave: i hope all of you are doing well!
i just wanted to stop in and say that i finally got my :bfp: yesterday! We are due 02.22.12!!!


----------



## skeet9924

OMG!!!!!! That is friggin amazing!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> OMG!!!!!! That is friggin amazing!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy for you!!!! :hugs:

Thank you :friends:
I really really thought i was out! seriously! every single month i *think* i am preggo and im not, but this month i think im not and i am! :dohh: haha we are surprised! and i found out uber early (at 3 weeks and 4 days!)...omg! what if there are twins! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

That would be soooo crazy!!!..I think I might have my bfp too.. I did a few FRER the past few days and have gotten a faint pink line with in the 3 min mark..af is due today and nothing as of yet..but I do have af type cramps


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: :dance: :dance:!!!! how exciting!!!! i bet you are preggie!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## skeet9924

LOL i think we would have the same due date :)


----------



## Guppy051708

really?!?! thats awesome!! we should be bump buddies!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

LOL we should :) I'll let you know for sure when I get more of a clear BFP


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! sounds great hun!
Are you gonna retest tomorrow?


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats guppy:happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

:wohoo: Guppy thats wonderful news! Twins...oh yes! Let it be :haha: xxx

And Skeet! That is a bfp no doubt darl!


----------



## amielh

Congratulations hunni :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

I retested this morning and the digi says bfn!! I don't get it frer is positive digi is not!! I completely feel like af is on her way and keep checking .. This is so frustrating .. I'll keep u posted!!


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> I retested this morning and the digi says bfn!! I don't get it frer is positive digi is not!! I completely feel like af is on her way and keep checking .. This is so frustrating .. I'll keep u posted!!

I would go by the ones with the lines, because when i was pregnant with my son I didn't get a positive on the digi until like 5ish weeks! I dont believe them to be as sensitive. I bet you have an eggy if the line is pink!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Well af is only one day late as of today...but this is only my 3rd cycle ttc since the mc...so I could have been lucky to have a 29 day cycle a few times in a row....I just dont want to get my hopes up and be let down again...I'll for sure keep you posted!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi Skeet...I think digis are not as sensitive..:happydance::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Asibling....How you feeling today?

Here is the link to my pics if any of you want to check them out

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/641001-evap-frer-updated-pics.html


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am ok..nervous.. OMG..SKEET..THAT IS A BFP no doubt for sure..Digis do not always pick up as fast!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks asib...i think i need to see the :bfp: on the digi before I believe it!! Is your scan tomorrow??


----------



## asibling4gi04

I understand Skeet..Yes, my scan is tomorrow...Yikes..so nervous..


----------



## skeet9924

Omg i can only imagine...when I went for my second scan before my MC I'm pretty sure I cried the whole time i was getting the scna...I knew the lady couldnt give me any answers so it was so frusterating....


----------



## asibling4gi04

Skeet, I want to and have to know but scared that I will lose my mind if bad news.. sigh.. :cry::shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

OMG I know the feeling :cry: The whole thing is so scary. I will prey for you that it is good news!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks skeet..same here from me to you!


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

asibling4gi04 said:


> I understand Skeet..Yes, my scan is tomorrow...Yikes..so nervous..

Asib, I hope the scan goes well! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks so much littlebird! So thoughful..how are you?:shrug:


----------



## LittleBird

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks so much littlebird! So thoughful..how are you?:shrug:

Doing OK. Just had my first IUI last week, and it's too early to symptom spot... The 2WW is torture.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Good for you little bird! How exciting..2ww is torture!


----------



## Guppy051708

Little Bird i am very hopeful! :D

Hope all goes well asib :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Guppy..so happy for your news!:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks friend!
It took so much longer this time than it did the other two times! But there is a reason for it. I am nervous at the prospects of having two kids! I am excited but scared at the same time if i'll be able to do it or not with two babies under 2. Its a blessing, but im nervous


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:you will do fine..you have desire and the instinct so I know you will do just marvelous with this! YOU ENJOY THIS TIME AND BE HAPPY AND HEALTHY GUPPY! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks hun! :friends:

I keep telling myself if my mom can do it with 5 then i can do it with two! ....im still skeptical about twins :blush: ...of course i think everyone thinks that in the beginning, but that was wicked early :bfp:! lol


----------



## skeet9924

When do you go for your first scan guppy? Do you have a date yet?


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, I couldn't believe when this thread popped up on my subscription page again! 
Congrats Guppy, I'm so thrilled for you! :happydance:
Skeet, I very rarely see these faint lines but saw yours immediately! Looking forward to tomorrow's updates! :D
Asibling, will be thinking of you tomor, hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:aW THANKS SO MUCH gettingbroody! You are so sweet!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Gettingbrody..I hope its good news :)


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> When do you go for your first scan guppy? Do you have a date yet?

Im actually not sure yet. I decided to birth at a free standing birth center (instead of the hospital) because of the experience i had last time. So im not sure how the midwives there will differ than the OB/hospital midwives. Anyways, hopefully they do an early one! I have already been feeling nauseous! (just started today)...this pregnancy is already different than my son bc i never had MS with him!

If they go off ovulation (which i hope they do bc i didn't Ov. until CD 22), then I will be due Feb. 22 
...this still doesn't feel real! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks GettingBroody! :friends: maybe you will join us as well :D 
:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

That would be awesome if they do an early scan..its just there is not a lot to see..If I am preg this time I dont want to go for a scan until I'm atleast 7 weeks..I'm so scared not to see a hb like last time


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah that would be scary. 
when I MCed (first pregnancy)I was sorta relieved that i didn't know ahead of time, otherwise i would just dread it and be sad for even longer :(

but, on the bright side i am feeling super nauseous today, which i know is a good sign so im very confident in this one...naseous this early! :shock: i didn't even think that was possible!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thats what scares me guppy..I am not nauseaus in the least...ugh..I am not feeling too confident right now.. :cry::shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

That is a great sign!! LOL who would of thought that you'd be happy to be nauseous..I've had some nauseous moments( almost threw up on the car ride home last night) but I dont know if that is from nerves from all this....or...if its from inhaling what ever fumes where leaking into our school yesterday...( we got evacuated around 2:30)


----------



## skeet9924

asibling4gi04 said:


> thats what scares me guppy..I am not nauseaus in the least...ugh..I am not feeling too confident right now.. :cry::shrug:

Its not always a sign asibling...My mom was never nauseous with me at all...she didnt even know she was pregnant until after the 3 months..some women are very lucky and never get it ..some women dont experience it till they are almost 8 weeks :flower: <---- as flower for you


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> thats what scares me guppy..I am not nauseaus in the least...ugh..I am not feeling too confident right now.. :cry::shrug:

oh hun, try not to worry. ( I know, easier said then done). I just want to assure you, when i was pregnant with my son i NEVER EVER had morning sickness/nasea! :nope: And i know a lot of other women who never had it either :hugs: so just because you dont have it doesn't mean there is anything wrong :hugs: ....maybe you have a boy baby this time :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

skeet9924 said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> thats what scares me guppy..I am not nauseaus in the least...ugh..I am not feeling too confident right now.. :cry::shrug:
> 
> Its not always a sign asibling...My mom was never nauseous with me at all...she didnt even know she was pregnant until after the 3 months..some women are very lucky and never get it ..some women dont experience it till they are almost 8 weeks :flower: <---- as flower for youClick to expand...

Amen to that! Also, going off that, MOST people i know (and ive had a lot of pregnant clients) do not get the vomiting and that until like 8ish weeks, so could just be too early, or maybe you wont get it at all :D


----------



## skeet9924

You should count yourself lucky if you dont get the vomiting


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: so true!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks skeet and guppy..its just that in any pregnancy I ever had I always have been SEVERELY ill early on..Oh well tomorrow will tell. Thank you for being here and thanks for the flower!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

No problem!!! Always here for you!!


----------



## Guppy051708

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks skeet and guppy..its just that in any pregnancy I ever had I always have been SEVERELY ill early on..Oh well tomorrow will tell. Thank you for being here and thanks for the flower!:thumbup::hugs:

Remember, all pregnancy are different- even in the same woman!
I didn't have MS when I MCed. 
I didn't have MS when I had a full term healthy baby either :nope:
This time im already feeling it and im not even 4 weeks!

Dont go by past experience. Different baby = different symptoms :D


----------



## asibling4gi04

praying you are right guppy..just praying away!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I forgot to mention, there is a plethora of research done on woman who get bad MS, and its highly linked to a Vitamin B deficiency, so many this time you have more Vitamin B this time around :D


----------



## skeet9924

Asibling...do you have gummie vitamins in the states? I just realized if I am preg I have to start taking my maternity vitamins regualary again...I take them here and there but I have such a hard time swallowing pills that I tend to avoid taking them..I remember faithfully when I am preg...but if the states have them..I might h ave to make a road trip :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

i believe so! I will look into it for you! That would be awesome...You will be 5,555 times along the way! lol!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I learned my lesson the hard way on not taking my prenatal. I got really lazy during the 2nd Tri and stopped taking it. Then only did a few times a month until delivery. Well i ended up with PICA really bad (craved sand :blush:) and then my milk supply never came in because i was severely anemic...if i would have taken my prental-i wouldn't have had to deal with that...lesson learned...please learn from my mistake!


----------



## skeet9924

I am going to start taking them tonight..and the last time I was pregnant I took them every day faithfully...It just usually takes me about 4 or 5 trys to get them down, I really want to just have something easy to take so its not my dreaded part of my day


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah. there is a drink mix prenatal. 
you just mix it in with water and drink that. Leave me go look at the name. Its in my kitchen but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## skeet9924

ok thanks!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay here is whats on the box:

I think it's called "Oxylent"
Then below that it says: 
It is the: "Official Prenatal Multivitamin of the: _American Pregnancy Association_"

Its a little expensive though (i got it as a gift). Here is a link: https://www.drugstore.com/oxylent-p...ckets-sparkling-cranberry-raspberry/qxp343569

Im sure you could find it cheaper at the store or somewhere else.


----------



## skeet9924

I guess I would have to drive over to the states to get that too


----------



## Guppy051708

you dont think they sell it where your from?
The American Pregnancy Association didn't make it, its just they like it the best :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

It's on Amazon ;)
So you can get it (you're from Canada, right?)

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...=aps&hvadid=5995301837&ref=pd_sl_3bvxgu6jh7_b


----------



## skeet9924

Nice!! I've been looking all over the place in canada for alternatives...I guess I will just order it online, that way I'm guarenteed to get it


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> It's on Amazon ;)
> So you can get it (you're from Canada, right?)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...=aps&hvadid=5995301837&ref=pd_sl_3bvxgu6jh7_b

Can you let us know how you like it? I really hate my prenatals.


----------



## skeet9924

please do..you should use one tomorrow guppy and post what its like for us!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sure! Actually, i may drink some of it right now!

Off to open the box! lol


----------



## skeet9924

guppy can you look to see if there is iron in it?


----------



## Guppy051708

okay. the kind i got is "Sparkling Cranberry-Rasberry".
Its actually pretty good. It recommends mixing it with 6-8 ounces of water, but def. do at least 8...unless you like it potent ;) Also, throw it on ice :D
It took a lot to get it mixed, so mix it with water before putting ice in your cup :thumbup:
Overall, not bad!
It is pricey though. There is a 30 day supply...so thats about $1 per day...since im fine with taking pills, i will probably switch back to them once i finish my box, but if you vomit and stuff or gag, then i say this is your go to prenatal!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the update!!! I might invest in them!!! I gag on every type of pill...even when I took BC i gagged and they are soo small!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Calories 5
Total Carbohydrates 1 g 
Vit A 2500 IU
Vit C 250 mg
Vit D3 800 IU
Vit E 30 IU
Thiamin 1.7 mg
Riboflavin 2 mg
Niacin 20 mg
Vit B6 10 mg
Folate 800 mcg
Vit B12 50 mcg
Biotin 300 mcg
Panthothenic Acid 10 mg
Calcium 250 mg
*Iron 18 mg*
Iodine 150 mcg
Magnesium 100 mg
Zinc 15 mg
Selenium 10 mcg
Manganese 2 mg
Chromium 100 mcg
Sodium 50 mg
Potassium 235 mg

This actually seems like a better prenatal! Because the pill type dont give enough B Vits :dohh: so this is better! B Vits are ESSENTIAL for pregnant women more than anyone else! I dont know why regular prenatals dont have enough, but even docs comment on that :dohh:


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, just ordered some!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## jess214

Just wanted to say CONGRATS Guppy!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

thank you :flow:


----------



## rocketb

Woooo! Congrats Guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you friend! :flower:
I can't believe how far along you are already!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> Nice! Let me know how you like it!

Just got my oxylent delivered and I had to try it. I kinda like it! It's probably not something I'm going to be craving all day long, but it smells and tastes good. I took your advice and mixed it with water before adding ice.

I have been taking chewable prenatals on and off since my first pregnancy and the first kind was really perfect. But it got discontinued (of course) so since then I've been searching for something I like. They just changed the formula again and the pills are even bigger and taste worse (if that's possible)!

So this is an option. I may look for some non-prescription chewables that taste OK, but at least I have this in the meantime! Thank you for the information!


----------



## Guppy051708

No problem. Yeah, i wasn't overly wild about the taste, but its not terrible. Took me a few sips to enjoy it haha. Glad you found something in the meantime!


----------



## Lily7

Big congrats guppy :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you hun :friends:


----------



## asibling4gi04

*I LOVE YOU EVEN THOUGH YOU ARE NOT THERE
I HOLD YOU IN MY HEART FOREVER NEAR
I DREAM OF THINGS THAT WERE SUPPOSED TO BE
I WANT TO WAKE UP AND SEE YOU GROWING IN ME
BUT I KNOW THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN, FATE DEALT THE CARDS
I JUST WISH THAT THE PAIN WOULD STOP TUGGING AT MY HEART
I WILL NEVER FEEL YOUR SOFT SKIN OR ROCK YOU GOODNIGHT
BUT I PRAY FOR FAST SLEEP BECAUSE IN MY DREAMS I AM HOLDING YOU TIGHT! 

I love you baby bean, you never developed, you were spared difficulties and health problems..I must think of it that way in order to move on......Love, Momma.*:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:cry: Im sorry :( :cry:

Here is a poem that helped me when i MCed....:cry:


I thought of you and closed my eyes
And prayed to God today
I asked "What makes a Mother?"
And I know I heard Him say.

"A Mother has a baby"
This we know is true
"But God can you be a Mother,
when your baby's not with you?"

"Yes, you can," He replied
With confidence in His voice
"I give many women babies,
When they leave is not their choice.

Some I send for a lifetime,
And others for the day
And some I send to feel your womb,
But there's no need to stay."

"I just don't understand this God
I want my baby to be here."
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat,
And then I saw the tear.

"I wish I could show you,
What your child is doing today.
If you could see your child's smile,
With all the other children and say..."

We go to earth to learn our lessons,
Of love and life and fear,
My mummy loved me oh so much,
I got to come straight here.

I feel so lucky to have a Mum,
Who had so much love for me
I learned my lessons very quickly
My mummy set me free.

I miss my mummy oh so much
But I visit her every day.
When she goes to sleep,
On her pillows were I lay

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek,
And whisper in her ear
Mummy don't be sad today,
I'm your baby and I'm here."

"So you see my dear sweet ones,
Your children are okay.
Your babies are born here in My home
And this is where they'll stay."

"They'll wait for you with Me,
Until your lessons through.
And on the day that you come home
they'll be at the gates for you.

So now you see what makes a Mother,
It's the feeling in your heart
It's the love you had so much of
Right from the very start.

Though some on earth may not realize
You are a mother.
Until their time is done.
They'll be up here with Me one day
and know that you are the best one


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you Guppy. That was simply beautiful!:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Asibling....I'm so sorry you went through this...but we are in it together as it looks like mine what a chemical as well :hugs: I am here for you. Both yours and Guppys Poems were amazing! Brought tears to my eyes


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw skeet so sorry..how sad..Hope things get better for you!:hugs::cry:


----------



## skeet9924

aww thanks asibling...I hope things get better for both of us :cry:

We both deserve some happiness....I decided to tell my OH what I went through...all he said was damn Mother Natures a Bitch...oh well it will happen when it does ..take it one day at a time....I was like WTF!!!!! That is the most insensitive he's ever been about the whole thing!!! Usually he's a very sensitive man :(

Asibling...what are you doing to try and make yourself feel better....do you have anyone there to support you? I know you are going through so much right now


----------



## LittleBird

Asib and skeet -- I'm so sorry that this has happened! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks little bird :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks littlebird..No sibling4gi! :cry:


----------



## Lily7

asibling & skeet- so sorry to hear that, hope you are okay 

guppy - that poem is beautiful, brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls. I cannot take credit for that poem though. A friend of mine found it online and she shared it with me when I MCed. 

Girls, i pray this goes as peacful as possible. It really is a hard thing though- im not gonna lie. I think healing takes place with time. Time really is the best therapy. It will be 2 years (in October) since we lost our first baby....its still upsetting to us. "Natalie" (we named her, it helped with healing, and I firmly believe she was a girl), anyways, still brings tears to my eyes, but now i just have a completely different outlook on life. 

:hugs: to both of you :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Asib and Skeet, so sorry to read both your news today...Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Tink1659

Hey ladies, found out on Monday that my baby no longer had a heart beat. Looks like baby died at 8 1/2 weeks and I didn't find out until 12 weeks. So heart broken. Good luck to all of you! I hope I can see another positive in a few months.


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, Tink. I'm so sorry to hear this happened. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I am so sorry Tink :cry: 
I hope you find peace, somehow :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Tink! :cry: I am so sorry hunni! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Guppy that poem was beautiful and I am bawling my eyes out! So very well written.x


----------



## skeet9924

OMG Tinks...I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey Skeet hunni! I hope you are ok and baring up! :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Hey CG I am doing a bit better now...finally not as upset..I did manage my emotions by drinking way too much wine Friday night :( I was really annoyed with my Dr last night it was the first time I have seen him since my first mc in February. I told him about my chemical pregnancy this time around and he agreed that that was exactly what it was. He looked through my file and said " oh the daily anitibiotics that i put you on for your bladder infections cause miscarriage..we better fix that." then he says to me was are you still trying, I was like yeah...then he said..well better luck next time!1 I was like WTF!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^OMG! :dohh: ugh. i am so so so sorry that you were put through that...especially for that reason :( :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies,

So sorry I have not been here but I just cannot cope right now. I am sorry it seems so selfish. I went for my 3rd scan yesterday and no baby (of course). They will be calling me with a surgery date!

As for me and OH, NO CHANCE IN FRANCE of reconciliation. She has moved on hanging out with young girls and partying as if nothing is wrong or as if she never had me in her heart. Left me with this physical and emtional mess. In fact she calls and texts me harrassing me nightly. I am changing my phone number!! I have tried to change it over the last couple of days but my phone is on a lock?!?!! I cant win! She is also having other girls call my phone.. AND SHE KNOWS WHAT I AM going through! This is toture..Really didnt want to but I am ready to get the police involved! 

I hope you are all doing well..best wishes for the BFPS!! SKEET, TINK, :hugs::hugs::hugs: SO SORRY


----------



## skeet9924

Hey Asib, no worries about not being on, I totally understand as I have not been on as much either...and if I am I am more or less just spying then go off again.

I can not believe that your OH is putting you through this. It is very selfish of her. However, you did say that she is acting as if nothing is wrong and has moved on, this is not true...if she indeed did move on, she would not be harrassing you..she is obviously still thinking of you. She is being really immature and putting her feelings first. It would really be good for you to change your number. You do not need any of this extra stress right now...you are going through enough. I really hope that you have some great friends that you can lean on to help you through this. I hope that the DRs does not delay getting you a surgery date so that you can begin to heal even though it will be a long proccess..

Take care of yourself girl!! You are in my thoughts :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Guppy051708 said:


> ^OMG! :dohh: ugh. i am so so so sorry that you were put through that...especially for that reason :( :hugs:

Thanks Guppy...I'm so frusterated with it all right now. I'm thinking of getting a new doctor...

On a positive note, I started taking B6 to try to lengthen my luteal phase...hopefully with the new antibiotics and the b vitamins the little :spermy: will stick!!


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, Asib. Sorry you're going through all that relationship stuff right now in addition! I hope your ex-OH grows up and stops being so insensitive. You do not need to be dealing with her drama on top of everything else. I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

sorry Asib :hugs: you are not being selfish in the least and you certainly do not deserve to be treated like tht :hug:

Skeet, yes finding a new care provider is probably a good thing, i know i would! 
B6 worked really well for lengthening my LP! I did have to take 100mg total per day to see a difference, but if you take it ever single day of your cycle it will likely add at least one day to it, if not 2. My LP is usually 10 days. Some cycles i could get a 12 day LP, most were 11 though, but hey that is very helpful with such a short LP!


----------



## skeet9924

Will the b6 lengthen my total cycle, or will I just ovulate earlier?


----------



## Guppy051708

in my experience, it will just lengthen your cycle by a day or two. I have never ov.ed any earlier with b6 :nope: It was always the same CD as before, its just that it added a day to my LP. :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol ok.. So my cycle is ually 29 days.. So it should be around 30 or 31? Hopefully this helps .. Have u tried progesterone cream?


----------



## Guppy051708

Have not tried the progestrone but i know of a lot of ppl that it works for!
If you are setting your ticker i would say only add one day to it.


----------



## skeet9924

Ok sounds good.. I added the one day after this cycle because of the chemical pregnancy I got af on day 32


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT LADIES. WELL..THE BEGINNING OF THE END IN MONDAY MORNING. :cry::hugs::thumbup::cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs: :cry: We are here for you


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry, Asib. We'll have you in our thoughts and hope it goes as well as can be expected. :hugs:


----------



## kezz_howland

asibling - i'm so sorry i've only just come and and read it. I can't believe everything you're having to go through. I hope things will seem better soon. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

its over..had my d&c Monday.. I think my baby making days have ended..No baby, No OH, me 40 = no sibling 4 gi! Love to all..My best ladies.. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Big hugs asibling x


----------



## skeet9924

aww Asibling :hugs: there is nothing I can say right now that will make you feel any better so I will just give you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

hi ladies, i know its been a long time but i just wanted to update since i figure i ran this thread, i finally got my :bfp: day before DHs birthday :cloud9: on June 12th. Baby will be here soon!


----------



## LittleBird

Guppy051708 said:


> hi ladies, i know its been a long time but i just wanted to update since i figure i ran this thread, i finally got my :bfp: day before DHs birthday :cloud9: on June 12th. Baby will be here soon!

Holy moly, Guppy! I can't believe you're getting so close to delivery! I hope things have gone smoothly for you, and can't wait to see pics of the latest LO!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you!
I can't believe how close its getting either! :shock: :dance:


----------



## Lily7

Congrats guppy! x


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow guppy!! So close!!! Hope everything goes smoothly !! You will have to pop on when you get a chance after to let us know the gender!!


----------



## Jokerette

Yay Guppy! I forgot that you started this thread!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: i forgot you were in this thread lol

skeet-im having another boy! But we are keeping it secret from EVERYONE outside of BnB. We are telling everyone its a surprise because we thought that would be fun lol. So keep it secret here :shhh: none of our family or friends know we know :winkwink:


----------



## skeet9924

So exciting!!!!! Im so happy for you!! I'll keep it hush hush!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Baby George Kyran Hotchin was born on 18th Jan by c-section, and he weighed 7lbs 8oz. We are sooooo happy to finally have our baby! :)


----------



## Lily7

Congrats Kezz!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats kez!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

wow didnt realise how long it had been since ive been on here
alot has happened in that time, been sad and happy at the same time to read thru ev erything
i had a pretty crappy time myself after i disapeared from this threat and unfortunatly my pregnancy didnt make it to full term
but on the lighter side im back in my 2ww and for the 2st time in my life its been a consious decision
sending lots of love to everyone hows had a hard time since i was last around, its taken me a very long time to feel ready to re apear and im sorry for being selfish and wishing i could have been here more for you ladies as you were amazing with me
hoping and wishing everyone the very best in the future regardless of what that hold
lots of love pin kxxx


----------



## deafgal01

It is ok pink. We all deal and cope differently. Still no baby or pregnancy here if that tells you much about my hard year but I do fine with distractions at work and school right now.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww hun! I hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## deafgal01

Pink- long story short but I need to try iui to get my bfp. It is all in my journal but a very lengthy read. Do u have a journal?


----------



## pink_phoenix

awwww hun im sure its a very hard time for you xxx sending u lots of love n wishes
i did have around the time i stopped posting but not really been something ive picked back up xx


----------



## deafgal01

Ok Pink. Hope this year is our turn to have a baby. :dust: to you too!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you x


----------

